# Jouons avec Google ... earth !



## macinside (10 Décembre 2005)

maintenant que google earth est dispos en béta pour mac, je vous propose un petit jeu, cherchons quelque chose !

je commence, trouvez moi un chapiteau de cirque moderne (le cirque d'hivers est interdit  et en donnant les coordonnées pour que l'on vérifie ainsi qu'une capture  )


----------



## kaviar (10 Décembre 2005)

Très bonne idée    

Mais pas facile !!!!
Bon j'y retourne


----------



## kathy h (10 Décembre 2005)

via Macupdate on ne peut pas télécharger et lorsque l'on va sur " Plus d'info' on tombe sur la version pour XP seulement .


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Décembre 2005)

Evidemment, le download marche pô !  



> *Editor Notes:*
> The beta has been removed until it is officially released.


----------



## joubichou (10 Décembre 2005)

cirque a coté de massy


----------



## Kilian2 (10 Décembre 2005)

Pour le téléchargement c'est ici : http://rapidshare.de/files/8860896/Google_Earth.zip.html


----------



## kisco (10 Décembre 2005)

bon, le cirque a été trouvé.
C'est à celui qui a trouvé de donner autre chose à chercher ?


----------



## joubichou (10 Décembre 2005)

bon ok maintenant il faut trouver un relais pour telephone mobiles


----------



## kaviar (10 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> bon ok maintenant il faut trouver un relais pour telephone mobiles


Tu as déjà vu la taille que cela à !!! Je ne vois même pas ceux que je connais !!!


----------



## joubichou (10 Décembre 2005)

T'en as 1 très grand a Paris


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Décembre 2005)

C'est un truc dans ce genre ? (on voit l'ombre portée sur la photo satellite)


----------



## joubichou (10 Décembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> C'est un truc dans ce genre ?


bravo c'est a toi


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Décembre 2005)

Ok. Il faut chercher un héliport.


----------



## joubichou (10 Décembre 2005)

a la défense


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Décembre 2005)

Gagné. À ton tour.


----------



## joubichou (10 Décembre 2005)

alors maintenant  un chateau d'eau


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2005)

3 pour le prix d'un


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2005)

maintenant vous aller me trouver un avion, mais pas n'importe lequel  un concord  aller, vous aller même m'en chercher 2


----------



## joubichou (10 Décembre 2005)

trop dur les concordes,please un indice


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Décembre 2005)

Ouaip !  J'ai les yeux complètement tiltés à force de regarder les avions, et je n'ai toujours pas trouvé. :sick:


----------



## joubichou (10 Décembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip !  J'ai les yeux complètement tiltés à force de regarder les avions, et je n'ai toujours pas trouvé. :sick:


c'est vrai ça ruine l'oculaire ce truc,bon j'vais prendre un perniflard on verra après


----------



## yvos (10 Décembre 2005)

il y en a un exposé à Roissy normalement, mais là, il y est pas


----------



## yvos (10 Décembre 2005)

trouvé: il y en a un sur une piste de heathrow à londres..il faut que je fasse la capture


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> il y en a un exposé à Roissy normalement, mais là, il y est pas


Oui, mais il faut se méfier de la date à laquelle la photo a été prise. Ça peut remonter à loin (par exemple, la photo de chez moi semble remonter à plus de deux ans).


----------



## yvos (10 Décembre 2005)

le réponse au dessus 


je sais pas vous, mais dès que j'utilise google earth, j'ai le son d'itunes qui merdouille


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> le réponse au dessus
> 
> 
> je sais pas vous, mais dès que j'utilise google earth, j'ai le son d'itunes qui merdouille



oui, j'ai ça aussi, c'est casse c***********    mais ça le fait surtant quand tu double clique et que ça zoome


----------



## kaviar (10 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> le réponse au dessus
> 
> 
> je sais pas vous, mais dès que j'utilise google earth, j'ai le son d'itunes qui merdouille



Il a besoin de beaucoup de ressource processeur ainsi que réseau pour marché, regarde dans le moniteur d'activité !!!


----------



## yvos (10 Décembre 2005)

bon, maintenant, faut trouver quelques champs circulaires


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Décembre 2005)

J'ai trouvé un deuxième Concorde à New-York (dans l'ouest de JF Kennedy Airport, au-dessous de la route 678)


----------



## yvos (10 Décembre 2005)

argh, j'avais pas vu qu'il en fallait deux..à toit PA5cal


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2005)

bien, pour jouer encore il y en a 2 autres ... en france


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

Le chanps oon va trouver ça dans le midwest


----------



## yvos (10 Décembre 2005)

un à toulouse blagnac


----------



## jpmiss (10 Décembre 2005)

Moi j'en ai 4


----------



## yvos (10 Décembre 2005)

il en refaut d'autres des concordes, là, parce que bon, je ne sais pas si google a les images de ceux en vol  :rateau:


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Décembre 2005)

Bon, alors à toi de proposer, jpmiss.

Une question. Ces photos, elles proviennent de quelle région ?


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> il en refaut d'autres des concordes, là, parce que bon, je ne sais pas si google a les images de ceux en vol  :rateau:




il y a en a un a orly et un a chez airbus  d'ailleurs chez airbus ils ont l'air d'affaire une collection sympa d'avion


----------



## kaviar (10 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bien, pour jouer encore il y en a 2 autres ... en france


Il y en à un dans les environs de 43°39' N et 1°21'06


----------



## jpmiss (10 Décembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Une question. Ces photos, elles proviennent de quelle région ?



Tu as les coordonnées gps en bas de chaque image 

Bon ben si c'est a moi un truc un peu dur a trouver: un bouche d'aération d'un tunnel sous marin.


----------



## yvos (10 Décembre 2005)

:afraid:


----------



## gratteur-fou (10 Décembre 2005)

Très bonne idée de jeu 

Par contre une bouche d'aération d'un tunnel sous marin


----------



## jpmiss (10 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:



Ah ben faut ce qu'y faut!  

Indice: c'est en asie


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Décembre 2005)

Moi je commençais à chercher à l'entrée du tunnel sous la Manche, côté anglais (la photo a une bonne résolution)...


----------



## gratteur-fou (10 Décembre 2005)

le japon ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2005)

Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer pourquoi quand je double clique sur le programme téléchargé, il ne se passe rien ?


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Décembre 2005)

Quelqu'un pourrait me dire s'il fait tourner Google earth sous Panther où tous le monde est sous Tiger ? Le crash log sous Panther m'indique une biblio "Quartz.framework" qui n'existe effectivement pas dans le système, mais que j'ai trouvé dans la biblio de Tiger installé sur un de mes DD externe... Merci d'avance


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2005)

c'est pas un sujet supertechnique ici, c'est un jeu, aller poster ça ailleur


----------



## yvos (10 Décembre 2005)

j'ai cherché entre hokkadio et honshu au japon, rien trouvé  
ya un truc entre copenhague et malmö aussi


----------



## jpmiss (10 Décembre 2005)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> le japon ?



Oui

Pascal77: merci de ne pas polluer avec des questions techniques. (Mais ca doit etre parce que tu n'est pas sous 10.4)


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2005)

mais jpmiss a dit que c'était en asie


----------



## bebert (10 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer pourquoi quand je double clique sur le programme téléchargé, il ne se passe rien ?



Il faut le mettre impérativement dans le dossier "Applications".


----------



## bebert (10 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu as les coordonnées gps en bas de chaque image
> 
> Bon ben si c'est a moi un truc un peu dur a trouver: un bouche d'aération d'un tunnel sous marin.




à quoi ça ressemble ce truc ?


----------



## jpmiss (10 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais jpmiss a dit que c'était en asie



Allez, autre indice: le tunnel traverse une baie.


----------



## yvos (10 Décembre 2005)

'tain ya au moins 10 tunnel à Hong Kong, on est pas arrivé (qu'est ce que ça rame en tout cas) 

edit: ba non, c'est au japon


----------



## gratteur-fou (10 Décembre 2005)

c'est ça ?
[URL=http://img461.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image19bq.png]
	

[/URL]


----------



## bebert (10 Décembre 2005)

C'est ça ???


----------



## jpmiss (10 Décembre 2005)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça ?




Yes! 

Précision: c'est dans la baie de Tokyo.

A toi


----------



## gratteur-fou (10 Décembre 2005)

Je voudrai un ou deux volcans


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2005)

trop facile


----------



## yvos (10 Décembre 2005)

en voilà plusieurs (j'ai pas rapproché pour tous les voir)


----------



## yvos (10 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> trop facile



tu peux essayer d'en trouver plusieurs côte à côte


----------



## gratteur-fou (10 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> trop facile



c'est gagné à toi !


----------



## jpmiss (10 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> trop facile




Fais pas le malin Mackie, tu m'a beaucoup déçu sur le coup précédent. Je pensais qu'un fan du Japon comme toi trouverais en 30 sec 

 :rateau:


----------



## yvos (10 Décembre 2005)

fan de japonaises, ouais..


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2005)

aller, je veux 2 portes avions et un navire hôpital


----------



## jpmiss (10 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> aller, je veux 2 portes avions et un navire hôpital



Sur la meme image?


----------



## bebert (10 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> aller, je veux 2 portes avions et un navire hôpital



Et puis quoi encore ????  
Une plage de nudiste ? :rateau:


----------



## yvos (10 Décembre 2005)

si c'est pas sur la même image, lourdingue..;après, il n'y a plus de limite


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Sur la meme image?




oui, et c'est possible j'ai trouvé :love:


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> si c'est pas sur la même image, lourdingue..;après, il n'y a plus de limite




je ne demande que des trucs qui existe


----------



## jpmiss (10 Décembre 2005)

Là j'ai pas trop le temps de chercher mais pour les concordes je m'etais aidé de ce forum.


----------



## bebert (10 Décembre 2005)

un indice peut-être ? Dans quel pays les as-tu trouvés ?


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2005)

dans le port d'un pays qui a plus d'un porte avions  (la c'est facile  )


----------



## huexley (10 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> dans le port d'un pays qui a plus d'un porte avions  (la c'est facile  )



Je dirais qu'un petit tour par San Diego s'impose ?

[MAJ1] je baisse la taille dans photoshop !!

[MAJ2] ayé


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2005)

presque mais il manque le navire hopital  d'ailleur la tu n'a que des portes avions de la 2 em guerre mondial fabriqué en trop


----------



## jugnin (10 Décembre 2005)

J'avais pourtant bon espoir en allant faire un p'tit tour du côté de Honolulu.


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2005)

j'ai toujours pas la photo demander


----------



## huexley (10 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> presque mais il manque le navire hopital  d'ailleur la tu n'a que des portes avions de la 2 em guerre mondial fabriqué en trop



bon alors là


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2005)

ben voila :love: a toi de nous faire chercher un truc qui existe :love:


----------



## huexley (10 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ben voila :love: a toi de nous faire chercher un truc qui existe :love:



Un facile : un plateforme pétrolière off-shore,

un très dur : un terrain qui ressemble à du gruyère :love:


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2005)

un champs visiter par les extras terrestres ?


----------



## joubichou (10 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un champs visiter par les extras terrestres ?


un champ visité (é) par les extraterrestres


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2005)

j'ai trouvé :love: bon je vais laisser chercher les autres


----------



## joubichou (10 Décembre 2005)

enflé


----------



## jpmiss (10 Décembre 2005)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Un facile : un plateforme pétrolière off-shore,
> 
> un très dur : un terrain qui ressemble à du gruyère :love:



Le très dur c'est ça?







Pour s'y rendre cliquez ici et dézoomez pour arriver a 30000 ft 

Et voilà une plateforme offshore:


----------



## jpmiss (11 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un champs visiter par les extras terrestres ?



Et voilà un beau terrain d'atterrissage pour martiens:


----------



## jpmiss (11 Décembre 2005)

Bon vu que j'ai tout trouvé je prend la main 

Alors cherchons un "port-parking-aérodrome" pour hydravions privés.

Indice: c'est dans l'hémisphère nord 

Je relève les copies en fin de matinée.


----------



## huexley (11 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon vu que j'ai tout trouvé je prend la main
> 
> Alors cherchons un "port-parking-aérodrome" pour hydravions privés.
> 
> ...


fastoche  (como, Italie) (en fait je me suis tapé l intégralité des Lacs majeurs en Amérique du Nord)


à vous de chercher un trèfle a 4 feuille (stylisé ou autre, comme vous le sentez  )


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2005)

tu avais aussi biscaros


----------



## jpmiss (11 Décembre 2005)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> fastoche  (como, Italie) (en fait je me suis tapé l intégralité des Lacs majeurs en Amérique du Nord)
> 
> 
> à vous de chercher un trèfle a 4 feuille (stylisé ou autre, comme vous le sentez  )



Bof... t'appelle ca un aeroport? y'a 2 avions... Va faire un tour en Alaska


----------



## jpmiss (11 Décembre 2005)

Bon je vois que vous avez un peu de mal alors encore un indice: c'est un petit lac a qqs Km au sud ouest d'Anchorage. En regardant bien vous pourrez voir un Hydravion au décollage dans un coin


----------



## kaviar (11 Décembre 2005)

Comme cela ??


----------



## jpmiss (11 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Comme cela ??



Pile poil! 
Note que si on élargi le champs de vison on voit plein de petits hydravions tout autour du lac c'est aasez impressionnant.
Les coordonnées sont:
61.1802216102 N 149.960695657 W



A toi


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pour s'y rendre cliquez ici et dézoomez pour arriver a 30000 ft


Entre européens on peut dire 2 km 



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà un beau terrain d'atterrissage pour martiens:


Impressionnant 
C'est quoi à la base ?


----------



## kaviar (11 Décembre 2005)

Merci   
Continuons dans les avions. Deux avions, un gros et un petit loin de tous aéroports. 
Indice : "rock and roll"  
Bonne recherche 

J'ai modifié mon indice, il pouvait emmener sur une fausse piste


----------



## Odelay (11 Décembre 2005)

Salut,

c'est bien la version MAC qui est downlodable sur ce lien proposé par Killian2 ?
http://rapidshare.de/files/8860896/G...Earth.zip.html


----------



## Odelay (11 Décembre 2005)

OK c'est la bonne


----------



## jpmiss (11 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Impressionnant
> C'est quoi à la base ?



Je crois que c'est des cibles de tir pour bombardiers


----------



## yvos (11 Décembre 2005)

difficile de louper alors 

bon kaviar, j'ai beau chercher (et faire souffrir itunes  ) je vois pas ce qu'il faut trouver


----------



## kaviar (11 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> difficile de louper alors
> 
> bon kaviar, j'ai beau chercher (et faire souffrir itunes  ) je vois pas ce qu'il faut trouver


Il faut trouver 2 avions qui ne se trouvent pas dans un aéroport, mais en pleine ville (près d'un parking). 

Pour trouver la ville, deuxième indice : La dernière demeure du King


----------



## guytantakul (11 Décembre 2005)

Je débarque un peu comme un cheveu sur la soupe, mais j'ai trouvé un sous-marin nucléaire


----------



## jpmiss (11 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> difficile de louper alors



C'est de là que vient la précision de frappes "chirurgicales"... 

Si non Kaviar, rock'n'roll faut chercher vers Memphis?


----------



## yvos (11 Décembre 2005)

memphis, yeahh...


----------



## yvos (11 Décembre 2005)

graceland, c'est la résidence d'elvisssse


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2005)

bon alors darkounet on cherche quoi qui existe ?


----------



## kaviar (11 Décembre 2005)

Vous voyez quand vous voulez


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon alors darkounet on cherche quoi qui existe ?


Une taupe naine



			
				guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je débarque un peu comme un cheveu sur la soupe, mais j'ai trouvé un sous-marin nucléaire


Sous l'eau ou dans un port ?


----------



## kaviar (11 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Sous l'eau ou dans un port ?


2 dans un port, en Europe


----------



## guytantakul (11 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Sous l'eau ou dans un port ?


dans un port, évidemment, je cherche de second


----------



## guytantakul (11 Décembre 2005)

Allez, j'aide, c'est à moins d'une dizaine de kilomètres d'où je suis (pour ceux qui cherchent toujours  )

Kaviar, fais montrer donc ! 



Edit : Oups, je dois quitter... Bonne soirée à tous ! 

Donc Rade de Brest  - au sud il y a une presqu'île et au nord de celle-ci : le triomphant (ou un autre de ces SNLE, sous-marins nucléaires lanceurs d'engins. Pis un peu plus au sud (100 m) les capuchons des silos de missiles intercontinentaux  - ce sont les points blancs  )


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Décembre 2005)

Moi j'ai trouvé le sous-marin mais pas comment avoir les coordonnées précises comme jpmiss


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2005)

je viens de trouvé le charle de gaule en rade ... de toulons :rateau:


----------



## kaviar (11 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Kaviar, fais montrer donc !







A Devenport, la base des sous-marin anglais



> Moi j'ai trouvé le sous-marin mais pas comment avoir les coordonnées précises comme jpmiss



Les coordonnées sont indiquées en bas de l'images


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Les coordonnées sont indiquées en bas de l'images


Oui mais comme coordonnées j'ai 18'36.00''N, 29'53.74''W. Si je tape ça dans le champ de recherche de Google Earth il trouve pas alors que si je tape les coordonnées de jipé ça marche.


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2005)

bon alors dark on cherche quoi  ?


----------



## kaviar (11 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais comme coordonnées j'ai 18'36.00''N, 29'53.74''W. Si je tape ça dans le champ de recherche de Google Earth il trouve pas alors que si je tape les coordonnées de jipé ça marche.


Il te manque les degrés !!!! et ensuite il faut les entrées comme cela  : XX° 18', XX° 29'


----------



## Bilbo (11 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais comme coordonnées j'ai 18'36.00''N, 29'53.74''W. Si je tape ça dans le champ de recherche de Google Earth il trouve pas alors que si je tape les coordonnées de jipé ça marche.


Tidjuuuu, on est au Bar ici, pas chez les techos. 



Cela dit, comme je t'aime bien mon darkounet, je vais te donner un truc : sur mac les préférences sont toujours dans le deuxième menu, celui qui est entre le menu "Pomme" et le menu "Fichier" et qui porte le nom du logiciel dans lequel tu te trouves. 

:rateau:

À+


----------



## jpmiss (11 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> memphis, yeahh...




Bah ouais c'est bien mais la capture d'ecran et les coordonnées elle sont où?

Ca part en couille ce jeux :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Décembre 2005)

l'appli piratée dont le lien est dans le nanochat ?


----------



## bebert (11 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca part en couille ce jeux :rateau:



C'est la malediction du bar !  

Ça fait une heure que je cherche deux avions à Graceland, ils sont où bordel !!!


----------



## kaviar (11 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca part en couille ce jeux :rateau:


Je trouve aussi !!

Je propose que l'on remette les compteurs à zéro et que macinside relance ce jeu


----------



## bebert (11 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve aussi !!
> 
> Je propose que l'on remette les compteurs à zéro et que macinside relance ce jeu



Euh, tu nous montre tes avions avant ?


----------



## ivanlefou (11 Décembre 2005)

si ça vous branche, je vous propose de chercher une partie censurée de la carte (un gros trait noir!!!)


----------



## kaviar (11 Décembre 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> C'est la malediction du bar !
> 
> Ça fait une heure que je cherche deux avions à Graceland, ils sont où bordel !!!



Simple, dans l'onglet "Local Search"
What : "Graceland"
Where : 'Memphis"

La tu as pleins de liens sur Gaceland le premier te donnera la réponse


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Décembre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, comme je t'aime bien mon darkounet, je vais te donner un truc : sur mac les préférences sont toujours dans le deuxième menu, celui qui est entre le menu "Pomme" et le menu "Fichier" et qui porte le nom du logiciel dans lequel tu te trouves.


Et à ton avis, j'ai fait comment pour utiliser le système métrique ? :rateau:

Ceci dit j'avais déjà essayé et ça ne m'avance pas plus, je me retrouve avec 48.310000 N -4.498201 W, ce que Google ne trouve toujours pas.


----------



## kaviar (11 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et à ton avis, j'ai fait comment pour utiliser le système métrique ? :rateau:
> 
> Ceci dit j'avais déjà essayé et ça ne m'avance pas plus, je me retrouve avec 48.310000 N -4.498201 W, ce que Google ne trouve toujours pas.



48.310000, -4.498201

Comme cela ça marche


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> 48.310000, -4.498201
> 
> Comme cela ça marche


OK merci pour l'info. sinon ce qui est dommage c'est que ce ne soit que de la 2D, lorsque change l'orientation de la caméra il n'y a que dans les villes américaines qu'on voit quelquechose (en affichant les modélisations en 3D des bâtiments) mais c'est assez moche.


----------



## bebert (11 Décembre 2005)

ivanlefou a dit:
			
		

> si ça vous branche, je vous propose de chercher une partie censurée de la carte (un gros trait noir!!!)



Ça doit être l'arrêt de Montcuq !


----------



## kaviar (11 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> OK merci pour l'info. sinon ce qui est dommage c'est que ce ne soit que de la 2D, lorsque change l'orientation de la caméra il n'y a que dans les villes américaines qu'on voit quelquechose (en affichant les modélisations en 3D des bâtiments) mais c'est assez moche.


Vas faire un tour dans le Grand Canyon, imprésionnant !!


----------



## ivanlefou (11 Décembre 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Ça doit être l'arrêt de Montcuq !




ha ha ha!!!


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Je propose que l'on remette les compteurs à zéro et que macinside relance ce jeu




je veux un bout d'exposition universelle :rateau:


----------



## kaviar (11 Décembre 2005)

Il y a cela


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2005)

trouvé en un maximum


----------



## kaviar (11 Décembre 2005)

ça aussi


----------



## kaviar (11 Décembre 2005)

Ou encore ça



Tu en veux encore beaucoup ??


----------



## kaviar (11 Décembre 2005)

Un dernier pour la route


----------



## huexley (11 Décembre 2005)

ivanlefou a dit:
			
		

> si ça vous branche, je vous propose de chercher une partie censurée de la carte (un gros trait noir!!!)


fastoche, c est a la frontiere entre le Canada et l'Alaska 62° 09' N, 141° 06'W  

Edit, si tu prendre la route qui passe a l'Est et que tu la suis plein nord, tu passes un aéroport (militaire ?) mais surtout tu arrives à 64° 04'N, 141° 57' W et ca ressemble a une magnifique base militaire, avec les cavernes et tout 


un coin qui doit bien briller la nuit


----------



## ivanlefou (11 Décembre 2005)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> fastoche, c est a la frontiere entre le Canada et l'Alaska 62° 09' N, 141° 06'W
> 
> Edit, si tu prendre la route qui passe a l'Est et que tu la suis plein nord, tu passes un aéroport (militaire ?) mais surtout tu arrives à 64° 04'N, 141° 57' W et ca ressemble a une magnifique base militaire, avec les cavernes et tout
> 
> ...




bingo!!!


----------



## kaviar (12 Décembre 2005)

Bon, cela n'a pas l'air d'intéresser grand monde, mais pas grave je continu avec les expo universelles
Alors il y a encore cela




Montréal

Et aussi cela




Vancouver et son métro


----------



## jpmiss (12 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bon, cela n'a pas l'air d'intéresser grand monde, mais pas grave je continu avec les expo universelles
> Alors il y a encore cela
> 
> 
> ...



Si si ca intéresse sauf qu'y a pas grand monde qui peut jouer: entre ceux qui n'ont pas eu le temps de telecharger la beta et ceux qui ne sont pas en 10.4... on doit etre 10 a faire tourner Google Earth ici 

Bon en tous cas je crois que tu a répondu a la demande de Mackie, tu dois donc pouvoir proposer une recherche


----------



## huexley (12 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Si si ca intéresse sauf qu'y a pas grand monde qui peut jouer: entre ceux qui n'ont pas eu le temps de telecharger la beta et ceux qui ne sont pas en 10.4... on doit etre 10 a faire tourner Google Earth ici
> 
> Bon en tous cas je crois que tu a répondu a la demande de Mackie, tu dois donc pouvoir proposer une recherche



:sleep: bon on qttends


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2005)

nan je ne posterai pas le lien


----------



## kaviar (12 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Si si ca intéresse sauf qu'y a pas grand monde qui peut jouer: entre ceux qui n'ont pas eu le temps de telecharger la beta et ceux qui ne sont pas en 10.4... on doit etre 10 a faire tourner Google Earth ici



Il y a possibilité pour ceux là de passer par http://maps.google.com/, c'est moins pratique, mais tout à fait possible



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon en tous cas je crois que tu a répondu a la demande de Mackie, tu dois donc pouvoir proposer une recherche



Je propose une petite modification des règles si macinside ni voit pas d'inconvenants, un petit mixte des jeux éxistants déjà sur MacGénération.

Un thème, 3 images à proposées cituées dans 3 pays différents.

Si tout le monde est d'accord premier thème :* PRISONS*


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Décembre 2005)

Ceux qui n'ont pas Google Earth ou Tiger peuvent toujours utiliser http://maps.google.com/ ou http://www.flashearth.com/, ça marche aussi.


----------



## guytantakul (12 Décembre 2005)

Pontaniou, prison brestoise datant de 1810 et ayant cessé son activité il y a une quinzaine d'années.
Je l'ai visitée, les portes de bois avec des traverses de fer forgé et constellées de clous sont vraiment impressionnantes.

http://perso.numericable.fr/~tlebihan/Pontaniou.jpg


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2005)

bon, je passe a la a monsieur tantakul


----------



## guytantakul (12 Décembre 2005)

Rhâ non, je peux pas, je vais taffer, là... Juste de suite


----------



## jpmiss (12 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, je passe a la a monsieur tantakul


 
Ben nan il en fallait 3


----------



## kaviar (12 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben nan il en fallait 3


Et dans 3 pays différents


----------



## Goulven (12 Décembre 2005)

Alcatraz?


----------



## kaviar (12 Décembre 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Alcatraz?


Plus que 2


----------



## jugnin (12 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pontaniou, prison brestoise datant de 1810 et ayant cessé son activité il y a une quinzaine d'années.
> Je l'ai visitée, les portes de bois avec des traverses de fer forgé et constellées de clous sont vraiment impressionnantes.
> 
> http://perso.numericable.fr/~tlebihan/Pontaniou.jpg



Et la prison de brestoise elle compte pas ?


----------



## Goulven (12 Décembre 2005)

Prison de la santé


----------



## kaviar (12 Décembre 2005)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Et la prison de brestoise elle compte pas ?


Si, mais 1 joueur doit donner 3 réponses.

rappel des règles :



> Pour être déclaré vainqueur, il faut fournir 3 images correspondant au thème donné. Ces 3 images doivent provenir de 3 pays différents.


----------



## kaviar (12 Décembre 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Prison de la santé


Plus qu'une


----------



## Goulven (12 Décembre 2005)

Tour de Londres?


----------



## kaviar (12 Décembre 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Tour de Londres?



Et de trois, bravo    

A toi de déterminer le nouveau thème


----------



## Goulven (12 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Et de trois, bravo
> 
> A toi de déterminer le nouveau thème


Que dites vous de nous trouver un cheval dans le désert?


----------



## jugnin (12 Décembre 2005)

Trois chevaux dans trois déserts de pays différents ? Tendu.


----------



## Goulven (12 Décembre 2005)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Trois chevaux dans trois déserts de pays différents ? Tendu.


Non non, un seul, cela suffira! :love:


----------



## sylko (12 Décembre 2005)

Je l'ai trouvé à cette adresse.     


Je sais, c'est mal.


----------



## Laurent_h (12 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Plus qu'une


C'est pas un prison, mais ça pourrait symboliquement en etre 3 d'un coup

Voir la pièce jointe 7770


----------



## kaviar (12 Décembre 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Non non, un seul, cela suffira! :love:



Il faudrait peut-être que l'on se mette d'accord une fois pour toute dans une règle concernant ce jeu !

J'avais proposé :


> Pour être déclaré vainqueur, il faut fournir 3 images correspondant au thème donné. Ces 3 images doivent provenir de 3 pays différents.



Maintenant ce n'était qu'une proposition


----------



## Goulven (12 Décembre 2005)

Oups, je ne m'en souvenais déjà plus... Dommage, il était pas mal mon _cheval dans le désert_. Bon... celui qui le trouve proposera un thème répondant aux nouvelles règles? :love: :love:


----------



## Goulven (12 Décembre 2005)

Bon, je me réponds à moi-même et je donne le nouveau thème: *Centrale nucléaire*


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Décembre 2005)

Laurent_h a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un prison, mais ça pourrait symboliquement en etre 3 d'un coup
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 7770



Je ne félicite pas l'architecte qui à pondu ça :mouais:


----------



## kaviar (12 Décembre 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je me réponds à moi-même et je donne le nouveau thème: *Centrale nucléaire*



Dur !!!! Elle sont dans des zones mal détaillées...

1 - Civaux, France


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Décembre 2005)

La tristement connue Three Mile Island aux US


----------



## kaviar (12 Décembre 2005)

2 - Krsko, Slovénie


----------



## Goulven (12 Décembre 2005)

Plus qu'une...


----------



## kaviar (12 Décembre 2005)

Et enfin... 3 - Sizewell sur les côtes anglaise


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Décembre 2005)

Tchernobyl, Ukraine... !


----------



## Goulven (12 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Et enfin... 3 - Sizewell sur les côtes anglaise


Bingo!  à toi!


----------



## kaviar (12 Décembre 2005)

Merci,   

Nouveau thème :

Circuits automobiles


----------



## bebert (12 Décembre 2005)

Il y a une centrale encore ici :
lat 47.51
lon 2.87


----------



## kaviar (12 Décembre 2005)

Thèmes déjà proposés :

*C*
Centrales nucléaires, Circuits automobiles,

*P*
Prisons


----------



## bebert (12 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Merci,
> 
> Nouveau thème :
> 
> Circuits automobiles



lat 46.865
lon 3.165

Nevers Magny-Cours


----------



## Goulven (12 Décembre 2005)

Imola en Italie:


----------



## Goulven (12 Décembre 2005)

Circuit Nelson Piquet, Brésil


----------



## Goulven (12 Décembre 2005)

Daytona, USA:


----------



## kaviar (12 Décembre 2005)

Bravo    

Thème suivant...


----------



## Goulven (12 Décembre 2005)

Nouveau thème: *Parcs à Thèmes*


----------



## kaviar (12 Décembre 2005)

Thèmes déjà proposés :

*C*
Centrales nucléaires, Circuits automobiles,

*P*
Parc à thèmes, Prisons


----------



## kaviar (12 Décembre 2005)

1 - Ce n'est pas un très gros mais, Mini Europe, Bruxelles


----------



## madlen (12 Décembre 2005)

Disneyland paris !


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Décembre 2005)

Disneyland (US)

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=disneyland&spn=0.012415,0.025766&t=k&hl=fr

Disneyland (Tokyo)

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=disneyland,+tokyo&spn=0.012144,0.025766&t=k&hl=fr

Disneyland Paris :

http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.872509,2.777009&spn=0.007843,0.010664&t=k&hl=en


----------



## kaviar (12 Décembre 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Paris :
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.872509,2.777009&spn=0.007843,0.010664&t=k&hl=en



Dommage, grillé par madlen


----------



## madlen (12 Décembre 2005)

:love:


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Décembre 2005)

J'arrête de jouer et je vais bouder nah


----------



## jpmiss (12 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Dommage, grillé par madlen



Ouais, en meme temps si on demande 3 sites est ce qu'il ne serait pas préférable que les 3 soient dans le meme post?


----------



## madlen (12 Décembre 2005)




----------



## kaviar (12 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, en meme temps si on demande 3 sites est ce qu'il ne serait pas préférable que les 3 soient dans le meme post?



Oui, mais il peut y avoir aussi de la stratégie en postant en premier le plus évidant !!!

Je ne sais pas, c'est comme vous voulez


----------



## madlen (12 Décembre 2005)

aalé on lui donne la victoire, 3 en 1 poste c'est la grande classe


----------



## jpmiss (12 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais il peut y avoir aussi de la stratégie en postant en premier le plus évidant !!!
> 
> Je ne sais pas, c'est comme vous voulez


Bah deja l'histoire des 3 sites obligatoirement ça me semble un peu restrictif.
A mon avis le mieux est de laisser chaque gagnant décider de l'épreuve suivante, a savoir si il souhaite qu'on trouve un ou plusieur site (y a pas toujours 3 sites du meme type...) mais par contre quand il faut trouver plusieurs sites ca me semble plus juste de devoir les grouper dans le meme post (si non ca devient vite le foutoir).


----------



## kaviar (12 Décembre 2005)

Comme vous voulez !!



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah deja l'histoire des 3 sites obligatoirement ça me semble un peu restrictif.


J'avais proposé cela à fin d'éviter les proposition de type "le cheval dans le désert".

Ma proposition était basé sur "Et avec Google (2)"


----------



## jpmiss (12 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Comme vous voulez !!
> 
> 
> J'avais proposé cela à fin d'éviter les proposition de type "le cheval dans le désert".
> ...



C'est pas inintéressant comme proposition "le cheval dans le desert" mais il faut quand meme avoir des indices (comme rock'n'roll pour Graceland par ex  ) si non c'est infaisable.

Dans le genre je pourrais proposer un avion de chasse en plein vol... sans indice y'a du boulot pour trouver ça.


----------



## kaviar (12 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas inintéressant comme proposition "le cheval dans le desert" mais il faut quand meme avoir des indices (comme rock'n'roll pour Graceland par ex  ) si non c'est infaisable.
> 
> Dans le genre je pourrais proposer un avion de chasse en plein vol... sans indice y'a du boulot pour trouver ça.



C'est bon pour moi


----------



## jpmiss (12 Décembre 2005)

Donc apres accord collégial a l'unanimité entre kaviar et moi même:
1 - le gagnant décide du site ou du type de site a trouver.
2 - si il s'agit de site de type "général" comme "parc d'attraction", "circuit automobile", "prison", il peut demander a avoir plusieurs résultats.
3 - quand plusieurs résultats sont requis, ils doivent tous figurer dans le meme post pour gagner.
4 - quand le site est de type "aiguille dans une meule de foin" il faut donner un ou des indices et qui plus est surveiller régulièrement le sujet pour voir si d'autres indices sont nécéssaires a l'avancé du jeux.
5 - ces regles devront être gravées dans le marbre servant de soccle a mon buste (lui meme coulé dans le bronze comme il se doit).



DarkOrange c'est a toi


----------



## Goulven (12 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas inintéressant comme proposition "le cheval dans le desert" mais il faut quand meme avoir des indices (comme rock'n'roll pour Graceland par ex  ) si non c'est infaisable.
> 
> Dans le genre je pourrais proposer un avion de chasse en plein vol... sans indice y'a du boulot pour trouver ça.


 Je suis l'homme qui a proposé le cheval dans le désert! :love: Des indices j'en avais à donner... 

Quant à l'avion de chasse en plein vol, je n'ai que l'avion... mais la chasse devrait suivre!


----------



## kaviar (12 Décembre 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Je suis l'homme qui a proposé le cheval dans le désert! :love: Des indices j'en avais à donner...


Rien de personnel dans ma remarque, mais il me fallais un exemple et c'est tombé sur toi !


----------



## toys (12 Décembre 2005)

je peux pas le chargé sur la page mac update.


----------



## jpmiss (12 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je peux pas le chargé sur la page mac update.



C'est pas un thread technique ici.


----------



## Goulven (12 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je peux pas le chargé sur la page mac update.


Et si tu faisais un tour page 9?


----------



## toys (12 Décembre 2005)

un gratteur-fou viens de me le passé. merci quand même.


----------



## gratteur-fou (12 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> un gratteur-fou viens de me le passé. merci quand même.



Mais c'est tout naturel


----------



## kaviar (12 Décembre 2005)

En attendant le retout de DarkOrange 

type  : "aiguille dans une meule de foin"
quoi : un opéra en construction
réponse  : 1
indice : 9 999 pièces


----------



## toys (12 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> En attendant le retout de DarkOrange
> 
> type  : "aiguille dans une meule de foin"
> quoi : un opéra en construction
> ...


etat uni?


----------



## kaviar (12 Décembre 2005)

Je m'excuses problème de provider pas pu passer plus tôt :rose: :rose: 
Bon à priori cela n'a inspirer personne !!

2ème indice : "n'est pas permis"


----------



## huexley (12 Décembre 2005)

rien a voir avec le jeu....

Juste la qualité du google campus est absolument hallucinante

37° 25'19.02 N, 122° 05'02.66 W


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Décembre 2005)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> rien a voir avec le jeu....
> 
> Juste la qualité du google campus est absolument hallucinante
> 
> 37° 25'19.02 N, 122° 05'02.66 W


Comme on distingue des détails inférieurs à 10 cm (les accoudoirs des fauteuils), je suppose qu'il s'agit plutôt d'une photo prise d'avion que d'une photo satellite.


----------



## kaviar (13 Décembre 2005)

Bon et bien 3ème indice : JO 2008

Si avec cela il ni à pas de réponse !!!! Nous pourrons considérer que le " Jouons avec Google ... earth" est mort...


----------



## bebert (13 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bon et bien 3ème indice : JO 2008
> 
> Si avec cela il ni à pas de réponse !!!! Nous pourrons considérer que le " Jouons avec Google ... earth" est mort...



Attends ! On taffe !  
Et puis je comprend rien à tes indices, à part le dernier.


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Décembre 2005)

Me revoila et avec la réponse 

Nouvel Opéra de Pékin :

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=beijing&ll=39.903638,116.384858&spn=0.005731,0.012883&t=h&hl=fr


----------



## kaviar (13 Décembre 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Me revoila et avec la réponse
> 
> Nouvel Opéra de Pékin :
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=beijing&ll=39.903638,116.384858&spn=0.005731,0.012883&t=h&hl=fr



   Bravo à toi la main    



> Et puis je comprend rien à tes indices, à part le dernier.



indice : 9 999 pièces


> le Palais impérial compte 9 999 pièces, protégé par une muraille d'enceinte de 10 mètres de haut, de 960 mètres de long du nord au sud, et de 750 mètres de large d'est à ouest. Une douve large de 52 mètres contourne toute la muraille. Ainsi, c'est une cité dans la cité



2ème indice : "n'est pas permis"


> Ce qui n'est pas permis est "interdit", le Palais impérial , s'appelle aussi Cité interdite


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Décembre 2005)

Merci merci 

Les indices étaient plutot faciles ...

Bon moi ça va être une *question de rapidité* : je la poste à 12h20


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Décembre 2005)

Et voila :

3 parmis les 10 plus grands buildings au monde dans 3 pays différents


----------



## bebert (13 Décembre 2005)

1/ Sears Tower, Chicago, USA : 41.8786 -87.6358
2/ CN Tower, Toronto, Canada : 43.6418 -79.3873
3/ Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur, Malaisie : 3.1578 101.7115


----------



## kaviar (13 Décembre 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> 1/ Sears Tower, Chicago, USA : 41.8786 -87.6358
> 2/ CN Tower, Toronto, Canada : 43.6418 -79.3873
> 3/ Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur, Malaisie : 3.1578 101.7115



Aaargh, j'avais presque fini


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Décembre 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> 1/ Sears Tower, Chicago, USA : 41.8786 -87.6358
> 2/ CN Tower, Toronto, Canada : 43.6418 -79.3873
> 3/ Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur, Malaisie : 3.1578 101.7115



Bravo  bien que la Cn Tower soit un peu un building à part mais j'aurais dû préciser


----------



## jpmiss (13 Décembre 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> 1/ Sears Tower, Chicago, USA : 41.8786 -87.6358
> 2/ CN Tower, Toronto, Canada : 43.6418 -79.3873
> 3/ Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur, Malaisie : 3.1578 101.7115


C'est bien mais ca manque de capture d'ecran.. 

Désolé de pas participer mais là au taf je suis sur une bouze de PC sous WinNT et je peux pas faire tourner Google Earth (XP ou 2000 mini). 
Je dis ça au passage pour ceux qui s'offusquent du fait que la beta version pour Mac ne tourne que sous Tiger..


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien mais ca manque de capture d'ecran..
> 
> Désolé de pas participer mais là au taf je suis sur une bouze de PC sous WinNT et je peux pas faire tourner Google Earth (XP ou 2000 mini).
> Je dis ça au passage pour ceux qui s'offusquent du fait que la beta version pour Mac ne tourne que sous Tiger..



Moi aussi je suis sur un PC mais j'utilise google maps  et au passage, j'ai essayé la beta sur mon iMac G5 1.8 GHZ hier soir et bien l'animation est beaucoup moins fluide que sur mon PC de boulot :mouais: ça saccade à mort


----------



## bebert (13 Décembre 2005)

Merci d'avoir accepté mes chiffres ! 



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien mais ca manque de capture d'ecran..



Pas de capture d'écran quand je suis au taf.   
Et puis c'est tellement mieux quand l'animation se lance une fois qu'on a collé les coordonnées ! :love: 

Bon, une facile : un TGV double rame en rase campagne...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Décembre 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bon, une facile : un TGV double rame en rase campagne...


Ca ca fait partie de la catégorie "aiguille dans une meule de foin". Un indice?


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Décembre 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Merci d'avoir accepté mes chiffres !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu arrives à faire la différence entre un simple et un double vu du dessus toi ?


----------



## bebert (13 Décembre 2005)

On sèche déjà hein ! 

Premier indice : suivez la ligne.


----------



## bebert (13 Décembre 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Tu arrives à faire la différence entre un simple et un double vu du dessus toi ?



Je n'ai pas dit TGV duplex mais double rame.


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Décembre 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas dit TGV duplex mais double rame.



Oups


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Décembre 2005)

Ouin j'ai que des simples


----------



## kaviar (13 Décembre 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Premier indice : suivez la ligne.



Moi je veux bien, mais on est pas arrivé !!! Et encore il n'ya à pas le TGV à l'étrangé !!


----------



## kaviar (13 Décembre 2005)

Si par la même occasion quelqu'un voit un reste de bombe posé par le groupe AZF, il est prié de prévenir la SNCF

Merci


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Décembre 2005)

Lol


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Décembre 2005)

Est-ce que 2 simples ça compte pour un double?


----------



## bebert (13 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux bien, mais on est pas arrivé !!! Et encore il n'ya à pas le TGV à l'étrangé !!



Recherchez dans les carrés détaillés, parce qu'autrement, impossible de distinguer un train.
Il y a des TGV en Espagne et en Corée, mais ne vous égarez pas.


----------



## bebert (13 Décembre 2005)

Deuxième indice : ce TGV double rame se dirige vers Paris, France.


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Décembre 2005)

Est-ce que 2 simples qui se dirigent vers Paris ça compte pour un double qui se dirige vers Paris


----------



## kaviar (13 Décembre 2005)

Bon, j'ai trouvé celui là ??


----------



## bebert (13 Décembre 2005)

Oui, si elles sont assemblées.


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai trouvé celui là ??


Alors la bravo 

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à kaviar." et pourtant ça mérite un gros CDB ça ...


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Décembre 2005)

C'était sur quelle ligne ? (je regardois lyon-paris  )


----------



## bebert (13 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai trouvé celui là ??





À toi.


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> C'était sur quelle ligne ? (je regardois lyon-paris  )



C'est bien Lyon-Paris


----------



## kaviar (13 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> C'était sur quelle ligne ? (je regardois lyon-paris  )


Moi aussi !!!


----------



## bebert (13 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> C'était sur quelle ligne ? (je regardois lyon-paris  )



Ligne Lyon-Paris, proche de Brie-Comte-Robert.

48.7039, 2.6620


----------



## kaviar (13 Décembre 2005)

Merci bien. Bon avant que j'ailles chez l'oculiste, m'acheter une paire de lunette, trouvez moi

type : "aiguille dans une meule de foin"
quoi : un parking ou toute les voitures sot noires
réponse : 1
indice : Nathalie


----------



## kaviar (13 Décembre 2005)

Bon, elle ne vous fait rien découvrir Nathalie ??

Gilbert vient voir, vient je te dis...

Bon, reste plus qu'à la virer alors... 

Difficile de trouver du bon personnel de nos jours !!!


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Décembre 2005)

Nathalie travaille aux pompes funèbres ? Ce sont des corbillards, les voitures ?


----------



## kaviar (13 Décembre 2005)

Non, des voitures officielles


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Décembre 2005)

Là?


----------



## kaviar (13 Décembre 2005)

Bravo    

indice : Nathalie


> La Place Rouge était vide
> Devant moi marchait Nathalie
> Il avait un joli nom, mon guide:
> Nathalie...
> ...



A toi la main....


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Décembre 2005)

Une partie de baseball


Un indice: ne cherchez pas en afghanistan, quoi que


----------



## bebert (13 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Là?



Toutes les voitures ne sont pas noires.


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Décembre 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Toutes les voitures ne sont pas noires.


Oui mais nathalie est passé par là, à ce que dit gilbert... :rateau:


----------



## kaviar (13 Décembre 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Toutes les voitures ne sont pas noires.



C'est ma faute, manque de précisions de ma part :rose: :rose: 
Jaurais dû dire un parking ou PRESQUE toutes les voitures sont noires.

Milles excuses !!!


----------



## ivanlefou (14 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Une partie de baseball
> 
> 
> Un indice: ne cherchez pas en afghanistan, quoi que




le yankee stadium à new york!!!?

40°39N
73°55W


----------



## bebert (14 Décembre 2005)

Oui, j'ai vu ça aussi. Le stade est rempli mais difficile de reconnaitre des joueurs en actions sur le terrain.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2005)

ivanlefou a dit:
			
		

> le yankee stadium à new york!!!?
> 
> 40°39N
> 73°55W


 
Pas loin:
40°43'23.23"N
73°58'23.36"W


----------



## ivanlefou (14 Décembre 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'ai vu ça aussi. Le stade est rempli mais difficile de reconnaitre des joueurs en actions sur le terrain.



oui c'est exact!!!


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pas loin:
> 40°43'23.23"N
> 73°58'23.36"W


A toi la main !


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2005)

catégorie meule de foin (mais facile).

Un coline célèbre.

Indice: chewing gum


----------



## kaviar (14 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> catégorie meule de foin (mais facile).
> 
> Un coline célèbre.
> 
> Indice: chewing gum


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2005)

Comment t'as trouvé aussi vite? C'etait super dur!  

 

A toi


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Décembre 2005)

34° 8'2.61"n
118°19'17.82"w



Oups grillé par Kaviar


----------



## kaviar (14 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Comment t'as trouvé aussi vite? C'etait super dur!
> 
> 
> 
> A toi



tu aurais pû donner un indice un peu plus dur !!!

Bon,
type : rapidité
images : 2
pays : 2
thème : cathédrales


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2005)

Notre dame de paris : 48° 51'10. 90 N 2° 20'58.96 E

Sagrada familia, Barcelone : 41° 24'12.84 N 2° 10'27.67 E

J'ai bon?


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Décembre 2005)

Westminster et la cathédale de Saint-Jean (lyon)


----------



## kaviar (14 Décembre 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Notre dame de paris : 48° 51'10. 90 N 2° 20'58.96 E
> 
> Sagrada familia, Barcelone : 41° 24'12.84 N 2° 10'27.67 E
> 
> J'ai bon?



Là j'ai besoins d'une confirmation !!!
Ne connaissant pas la "Sagrada familia" une petie recherche dans Google me donne 3 réponses :
Eglise ou cathédrale ou basilique (non, pas celui que l'on met sur les pâtes !!!!)

Quelqu'un connais !!!!!

Sinon bravo pour la rapidité


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2005)

C'est la cathédrale construite par Gaudi (elle n'a, cependant, pas été reconnu par le Vatican) mais est considéré par tous les catholiques d'Espagne comme étant une cathédrale.

J'attends la confirmation du juge arbitre pour lancer le prochain


----------



## kaviar (14 Décembre 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est la cathédrale construite par Gaudi (elle n'a, cependant, pas été reconnu par le Vatican) mais est considéré par tous les catholiques d'Espagne comme étant une cathédrale.
> 
> J'attends la confirmation du juge arbitre pour lancer le prochain



Bon, je te crois sur parole    

Bravo, à toi la main


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai besoins d'une confirmation !!!
> Ne connaissant pas la "Sagrada familia" une petie recherche dans Google me donne 3 réponses :
> Eglise ou cathédrale ou basilique (non, pas celui que l'on met sur les pâtes !!!!)
> 
> ...



Normal elle est en construction et n'a donc pas encore été consacrée ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2005)

Bon, Alors, 

Je cherche un stade de foot, mais attention pas n'importe lequel : Il peut accueillir plus de 180.000 personnes (c'est pour le réveillon de l'an prochain, je voudrais faire une petite fête  )

hop, c'est parti.


----------



## kaviar (14 Décembre 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Normal elle est en construction et n'a donc pas encore été consacrée ...


   
Je n'avais pas vu, c'est fou, livraison est prévue pour 2020 ou 2023, ce qui fera un siècle et demi de construction !!!!


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2005)

Well done, le plus grand stade de foot du monde : Le Maracana. a coté, le SDF est un stade municipal.
A toi la main.


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Décembre 2005)

Une grande roue


----------



## kaviar (14 Décembre 2005)

Maracana ??


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Décembre 2005)

Grande roue de Londres

 22°54'44.61"S
  0° 7'13.56"W


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Décembre 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Grande roue de Londres
> 
> 22°54'44.61"S
> 0° 7'13.56"W


Bravo

 Super rapide !!!  


A toi la main


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Décembre 2005)

Merci mais c'était pas très dur 

Bon categorie "aiguille dans une botte de foin":
*
un champ d'éoliennes *


----------



## kaviar (14 Décembre 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Merci mais c'était pas très dur
> 
> Bon categorie "aiguille dans une botte de foin":
> *
> un champ d'éoliennes *



Combien d'éoliennes ???
et puisque tu choisi la catégorie "aiguille dans une botte de foin", il nous faut un petit indice


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Décembre 2005)

On va dire qu'un champ c'est au moins 10 éoliennes ...

petit indice : "l'or dans tout ses états"


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo
> 
> Super rapide !!!
> 
> ...


 
Sauf que les coordonées tombent en plein atlantique sud


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> On va dire qu'un champ c'est au moins 10 éoliennes ...


 
Pres de Palm Spring

33°54'37.12"N 116°36'34.82"W


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pres de Palm Spring
> 
> 33°54'37.12"N 116°36'34.82"W



clap clap clap  à toi!


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que les coordonées tombent en plein atlantique sud


Oui je me suis un peu emmêlé les pinceaux dans le copier/coller :rateau:, trop de stress 

 51°30'11.56"N
 0° 7'13.56"W


----------



## kaviar (14 Décembre 2005)

Vous êtes tous devenu des pros !!! Quelle rapidité !!!! Faites vous engager à la CIA, eux il leur faut 6 moins pour trouver une usine d'armement et encore ils se gourent


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2005)

Une tour Eiffel (mais pas LA tour Eiffel hein  )
Indice: viva


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes tous devenu des pros !!! Quelle rapidité !!!! Faites vous engager à la CIA, eux il leur faut 6 moins pour trouver une usine d'armement et encore ils se gourent



MDR


----------



## kaviar (14 Décembre 2005)

Si on m'avais dit qu'un jour cela me servirait de rgarder les Experts Las Végas !!!


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2005)

Viva Las Vegas! 
A toi


----------



## kaviar (14 Décembre 2005)

Un observatoire

indice : 3669


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Une tour Eiffel (mais pas LA tour Eiffel hein  )
> Indice: viva


C'est pas une vraie tour "eiffel". Une vraie ici :

45° 45'49.95" N 4° 49'20.08" E

Elle est en contre jour, on ne voit que son ombre.


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2005)

33° 21'24.04" N, 116° 51'53.84" W

phone number [FONT=New Century Schoolbook, serif]760-742-3669  
[/FONT]


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Décembre 2005)

Au troisième, il sera l'heure du gouter. Bip! Bip! Bip! 


A toute à l'heure pour le ricard


----------



## kaviar (14 Décembre 2005)

Mon indice fait référence à un autre observatoire !!! Que faire ??


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2005)

"Gouverner, c'est choisir", disait Pierre Mendès-France.


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Décembre 2005)

L'horloge parlante est un service de l'observatoire de paris,
et son numéro est le 3669


----------



## kaviar (14 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> L'horloge parlante est un service de l'observatoire de paris,
> et son numéro est le 3669



Milles excuses rezba mais je suis obligé de donner la victoire à etudiant69, dont la solution est la plus proche. Mon esprit était beaucoup plus tordu, j'attendait l'observatoire de Greenwich (en fait je n'avait même pas penser à l'observatoire de paris :rose: :rose: :rose


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Milles excuses rezba mais je suis obligé de donner la victoire à etudiant69, dont la solution est la plus proche. Mon esprit était beaucoup plus tordu, j'attendait l'observatoire de Greenwich (en fait je n'avait même pas penser à l'observatoire de paris :rose: :rose: :rose



et pourquoi 3669 alors?


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Milles excuses rezba mais je suis obligé de donner la victoire à etudiant69, dont la solution est la plus proche. Mon esprit était beaucoup plus tordu, j'attendait l'observatoire de Greenwich (en fait je n'avait même pas penser à l'observatoire de paris :rose: :rose: :rose


Greenwich fut ma 1e idée,
mais je n'arrivais pas à faire le lien avec 3669
après un coup de google, je me suis, mon dieu (que je ne connais pas, mais c'est une autre histoire ) mais c'est bien sûr!!!  C'est celui de Paris ! (une vague réminiscence du pendule de foucauld  )


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Milles excuses rezba mais je suis obligé de donner la victoire à etudiant69, dont la solution est la plus proche. Mon esprit était beaucoup plus tordu, j'attendait l'observatoire de Greenwich (en fait je n'avait même pas penser à l'observatoire de paris :rose: :rose: :rose



Alors je boude.


----------



## kaviar (14 Décembre 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi 3669 alors?



3669 -> horloge parlante
horloge parlante -> heure
heure -> Méridien de Greenwich
Méridien de Greenwich -> Observatoire de Greenwich

Quesque je peux avoir un esprit tordu des fois :mouais:


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> 3669 -> horloge parlante
> horloge parlante -> heure
> heure -> Méridien de Greenwich
> Méridien de Greenwich -> Observatoire de Greenwich
> ...



Ah oui la faut te soigner :modo::hosto:


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Décembre 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à rezba.​


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2005)

Ah, tordu à ce point, ça me va. 

Allez, espèce de gone, dépêche-toi d'envoyer la sauce !


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Milles excuses rezba mais je suis obligé de donner la victoire à etudiant69



T'as de la chance que rezba ne soit plus violet, t'aurais pris un ban thérapeutique pour ça


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Décembre 2005)

La maison de dieu qui ne crache plus de feu.






Bon courage


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Décembre 2005)

Kilimanjaro (Ngage Ngai)

 3° 3'44.44"S
 37°21'36.47"E

J'ai bon?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> La maison de dieu qui ne crache plus de feu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fastoche (Oldonyo Lengai)

Désolé j'ai changé de machine et je suis sous Win NT. A plus Google Earth


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Décembre 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Kilimanjaro (Ngage Ngai)
> 
> 3° 3'44.44"S
> 37°21'36.47"E
> ...


Bravo



(on dirait que je ne suis pas assez tordu  )


A toi la main


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2005)

Nan c'est faux c'est mon volcan a moi la maison de dieu!


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Fastoche (Oldonyo Lengai)
> 
> Désolé j'ai changé de machine et je suis sous Win NT. A plus Google Earth



Ouais, pis on voit que ton système rame, t'es en retard ! 

En plus, maison de dieu en massai, c'est lengai, ou ngai, comme le kilimandjaro.
Et en plus d'en plus, le tien est encore en activité.


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Nan c'est faux c'est mon volcan a moi la maison de dieu!


Le tiens c'est la "montagne de Dieu"

Kilimanjaro = Ngage Ngai = maison de Dieu, je parle le Masaï courament


----------



## kaviar (14 Décembre 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Kilimanjaro (Ngage Ngai)
> 
> 3° 3'44.44"S
> 37°21'36.47"E
> ...



alors là    Je dis "Monsieur" DarKOrange     



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à DarKOrange.



:hein: :hein: :hein:


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> alors là    Je dis "Monsieur" DarKOrange
> 
> 
> 
> :hein: :hein: :hein:



Merci merci :rose::rose::rose::rose::rose:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, pis on voit que ton système rame, t'es en retard !
> 
> En plus, maison de dieu en massai, c'est lengai, ou ngai, comme le kilimandjaro.
> Et en plus d'en plus, le tien est encore en activité.



Ouin!!!


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2005)

Bon alors! Ca vient la suite?


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Décembre 2005)

Bon jpmiss un difficile rien que pour toi  :

* Je veux le monolith ayant un lien avec cet indice :

"I have a dream" ...
* 
Bon courage


----------



## kaviar (14 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors! Ca vient la suite?



Contrarié, parcequ'ils nont pas voulu de ton volcan ??


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Contrarié, parcequ'ils nont pas voulu de ton volcan ??



Nan


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Nan


Bon alors on répond à mon énigme?:rateau:


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2005)

38° 50'26.52" N, 76° 58'48" w

Lincoln memorial institute


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> 38° 50'26.52" N, 76° 58'48" w
> 
> Lincoln memorial institute


Nan un monolithe naturel, sorry


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Nan un monolith


C'est a coté

Lien corrigé


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2005)

Parce que la statue de lincoln devant laquelle le discours I have a dream" a été prononcé, c'est pas un monolithe ???


----------



## kaviar (14 Décembre 2005)

Celui là


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Parce que la statue de lincoln devant laquelle le discours I have a dream" a été prononcé, c'est pas un monolithe ???


Monolithe Naturel genre Ayers Rock (2e indice)


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Décembre 2005)

Bon je me casse, vous avez 2 heures pour trouver


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Monolithe Naturel genre Ayers Rock (2e indice)



Y a rien de naturel par là a part peut etre une taupinière mais la résolution de google maps est insuffisante


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2005)

Si, y'a la "Stone of hope" du Memorial Martin Luther King, qui peut être considéré comme un monolithe naturel...

38° 53'43.94" N, 77° 01'03.16" W

Mais elle est bien cachée dans un batiment, je pense...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2005)

Ou alors le Mont Rushmore.
Je m'explique: discours de M.L King a *Washington* devant le *Lincoln* Memorial. Donc 2 présidents dont la tete est sculptée dans le mont Rushmore qu'on peut considerer comme un monolithe genre Ayers Rock...

Tiens je viens de voir passer une mouche avec le fion en trompette


----------



## bebert (14 Décembre 2005)

Je peux poster la photo du monoprix à côté de chez moi ? Y'a sûrement un lien plus ou moins proche avec l'indice.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2005)

C'est le mont Olga (Kata Tjuta)!
 25°18'14.42"S 130°44'35.06"E

Rocher sacré des Aborigenes (Dream Time) au meme titre qu'Ayers Rock!


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Décembre 2005)

3e indice : Ray Charles


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2005)

Merde alors c'est pas mon mont Olga?


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Merde alors c'est pas mon mont Olga?



ben nan désolé 

bon je t'aide le 3eme indice est un indice "geographique"


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> ben nan désolé
> 
> bon je t'aide le 3eme indice est un indice "geographique"



Ben me v'la bien avancé :mouais:


----------



## ivanlefou (14 Décembre 2005)

le pain de sucre à rio?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2005)

ivanlefou a dit:
			
		

> le pain de sucre à rio?




Tu peux m'expliquer ce qui t'as fait pensé a ça?


----------



## ivanlefou (14 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux m'expliquer ce qui t'as fait pensé a ça?




ray charles->cocaïne->sucre 

ok je sors!


----------



## CBi (14 Décembre 2005)

The Stone Mountain près d'Atlanta (Georgia) ?

33º48'18''N 
84º08'52''W


----------



## DarKOrange (15 Décembre 2005)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> The Stone Mountain près d'Atlanta (Georgia) ?
> 
> 33º48'18''N
> 84º08'52''W



Bravo gagné


----------



## CBi (15 Décembre 2005)

OK, je propose = trouver 3 sites d'explosions nucléaires.

Et dites moi si vous trouvez la même chose que moi = au centre de la ville la plus (tristement) célèbre pour avoir subi le feu nucléaire, toute la ville est ultra-détaillée SAUF justement la zone où est tombée la bombe... Curieux, non ?


----------



## guytantakul (15 Décembre 2005)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> OK, je propose = trouver 3 sites d'explosions nucléaires.
> 
> Et dites moi si vous trouvez la même chose que moi = au centre de la ville la plus (tristement) célèbre pour avoir subi le feu nucléaire, toute la ville est ultra-détaillée SAUF justement la zone où est tombée la bombe... Curieux, non ?


Bah, peut-être pas. La zone n'est pas caviardée (nom savant des cartographes pour dire masquée - rien à voir avec un pseudo  ) en tout cas.


----------



## ivanlefou (15 Décembre 2005)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> OK, je propose = trouver 3 sites d'explosions nucléaires.
> 
> Et dites moi si vous trouvez la même chose que moi = au centre de la ville la plus (tristement) célèbre pour avoir subi le feu nucléaire, toute la ville est ultra-détaillée SAUF justement la zone où est tombée la bombe... Curieux, non ?




exact j'ai remarqué ça il y a quelques jours en recherchant  la ruine du dome qui a survécu à little boy!!!


----------



## kaviar (15 Décembre 2005)

Alors en 1 In Eker




En 2 Muruoa




En 3 Hiroshima




Es ce bon


----------



## CBi (15 Décembre 2005)

Oui, bravo ! je ne connaissais pas le premier.

On pouvait aussi penser bien sûr à Nagasaki, et aussi à Frenchman Lake près de Las Vegas =

36º47'53"N
115º56'08"W


----------



## kaviar (16 Décembre 2005)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> Oui, bravo ! je ne connaissais pas le premier.



Cernac : (Centre d'expérimentation militaire) dans le Hoggar pour les essais souterrain, à 150 km au nord de Tamanrasset. La base vie est à Amguel et la base avancée à In Ecker. 
Du 7 novembre 1961 au 16 février 1966 ont lieu à In Ecker 13 essais souterrains.

Bon je réfléchi au suivant et vous le propose qans quelques instants.


----------



## iMax (16 Décembre 2005)

Je cherche ça






et ça






Pouvez m'aider ?


----------



## kaviar (16 Décembre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche ça


Pour ça, c'est là



[/QUOTE]



			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> et ça


Et pour ça ici





Mais sous les nuages !!!


----------



## kaviar (16 Décembre 2005)

Bon, c'est repartit :

type : "aiguille dans une meule de foin"
quoi : ne place
réponse : 1
indice : Avant de jouer, faites la vaisselle !!!


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> quoi : ne place



Une place au sens place rouge ou place de l'étoile ou bien au sens anglo saxon "a place" c'est a dire un lieu en général?


----------



## kaviar (16 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Une place au sens place rouge ou place de l'étoile ou bien au sens anglo saxon "a place" c'est a dire un lieu en général?



Place au sens :
Espace public découvert, généralement entouré de constructions, dans une agglomération.


----------



## kaviar (16 Décembre 2005)

2ème indice :
Petit ange rieur


----------



## guytantakul (16 Décembre 2005)

Petit aparté : plus rien ne marche chez moi sauf la navigation de base à la souris. 
J'ai réinstallé l'appli, mais c'est pas suffisant 

Quelqu'un sait où il faut virer les prefs ? 
J'ai vidé le dossier dans Application Support, mais ça n'a rien donné...


----------



## kaviar (16 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Petit aparté : plus rien ne marche chez moi sauf la navigation de base à la souris.
> J'ai réinstallé l'appli, mais c'est pas suffisant
> 
> Quelqu'un sait où il faut virer les prefs ?
> J'ai vidé le dossier dans Application Support, mais ça n'a rien donné...



Il doit y avoir dans ton dossier préférences 2 fichiers :
com.Google.GECommonSettings.plist et com.Google.GoogleEarthPlus.plist

Chez moi Google Earth, c'est mis à déconner lorsque j'ai voulu accéder au menu "préférences" tous les onglets avaient disparus, en réaccédant au menu "Préférences" tout est revenu dans l'ordre... Ça reste pour l'instant une beta !!!


----------



## guytantakul (16 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Il doit y avoir dans ton dossier préférences 2 fichiers :
> com.Google.GECommonSettings.plist et com.Google.GoogleEarthPlus.plist
> 
> Chez moi Google Earth, c'est mis à déconner lorsque j'ai voulu accéder au menu "préférences" tous les onglets avaient disparus, en réaccédant au menu "Préférences" tout est revenu dans l'ordre... Ça reste pour l'instant une beta !!!


Merci ! C'esr redevenu pleinement fonctionnel !
Le problème vient (à mon avis) du raccourci Cmd-, pour les prefs (ça a merdé à ce moment - et après le premier coup, le raccourci ne faisait plus que masquer/afficher le panneau de gauche).
La virgule, c'est le M sur les claviers US - ou un truc du genre... En tout cas


----------



## kaviar (16 Décembre 2005)

3ème indice :
Lui, il est au vrai pin des Landes


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> 3ème indice :
> Lui, il est au vrai pin des Landes


Ça fleure bon la pub TV, ça. Mais je ne vois toujours pas. Il faut dire que pendant la digestion... :rateau:


----------



## DarKOrange (16 Décembre 2005)

Place St Marc, Venise :

 45°26'1.39"N
 12°20'18.47"E


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> 3ème indice :
> Lui, il est au vrai pin des Landes


Venise, place St Marc


----------



## kaviar (16 Décembre 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Place St Marc, Venise :
> 
> 45°26'1.39"N
> 12°20'18.47"E



Bravo   
Ne pouvant te CDBouler, je te décerne un CIA Awards





a toi la main


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Décembre 2005)




----------



## etudiant69 (16 Décembre 2005)

Grr, la connection du taf lag à mort


----------



## DarKOrange (16 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bravo
> Ne pouvant te CDBouler, je te décerne un CIA Awards
> 
> 
> ...


Merci  merci  merci 

Alors je voudrais remercier mon papa, ma maman, ma petite soeur, mon chat, La Samaritaine et le boulanger d'à côté sans qui je n'aurais jamais eu ce glorieux et prestigieux trophée :style::style::style:

Bon passons à l'énigme suivante :

Catégorie aiguille bla bla bla ...

Et je ne donnerai qu'un indice : "on ne dit jamais fontaine je ne boirai pas de ton eau"


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Décembre 2005)

Heu, le Manneken Pis ? 
50.84498 N
4.34966 E

(Bah, c'est une fontaine, et ça ne donne pas envie de boire...)


----------



## DarKOrange (16 Décembre 2005)

nan le but du jeu est qu'on puisse voir dans Google earth ce qui est recherché, le petit on le voit pas ...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> nan le but du jeu est qu'on puisse voir dans Google earth ce qui est recherché, le petit on le voit pas ...



La fontaine de Trevise a Rome?
41.901014°N, 12.483309°E


----------



## DarKOrange (16 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> La fontaine de Trevise a Rome?
> 41.901014°N, 12.483309°E



Nan désolé mais je crois que c'est mon indice qui vous enduit avec plein d'erreur 

2e indice (geographique) : "a bien visé la pomme"


----------



## kaviar (16 Décembre 2005)

J'ai l'impression que je me fourvoie !!!
Fontaine dans le sens source d'eau vive qui jaillit de terre, naturellement ou artificiellement, et se répand sur la surface du sol ??


----------



## DarKOrange (16 Décembre 2005)

Elle, "il" est artificiel


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Décembre 2005)

À Altdorf, en Suisse, il y a une fontaine décorée de la statue de Guillaume Tell...

Mais par là, la résolution des photos est exécrable, semble-t-il.


----------



## DarKOrange (16 Décembre 2005)

Dernier indice : OMS

Avec ça si vous trouvez pas ...


----------



## DarKOrange (16 Décembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> À Altdorf, en Suisse, il y a une fontaine décorée de la statue de Guillaume Tell...


Tu chauffes


----------



## kaviar (16 Décembre 2005)

C'est pas cela quand même ??


----------



## DarKOrange (16 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas cela quand même ??


ben si :rose:

Bon ben à toi !


----------



## kaviar (16 Décembre 2005)

Et bien merci    

Je n'ose même pas dire sur quelle voie j'étais parti :rose: :rose:, heureusement que tu as parlé de l'OMS !!!

Bon "aiguille etc...."
thème : Un p'tit avion en plein vol
indice : Fondée en 1541


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Décembre 2005)

... à Santiago du Chili ? ...


----------



## kaviar (16 Décembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> ... à Santiago du Chili ? ...



Oui, mais il me faudrait un petite photo ou tout du moins les coordonnées : longitude et latitude. Ce jeu s'appelle quand même "Et avec Google Earth". Si tu ne l'a pas, tu peux utiliser Gogle Map


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Décembre 2005)

J'ai bien Google Earth. Le problème c'est que Santiago, c'est grand, et que je n'ai pas encore trouvé l'avion. J'ai la vue basse, aussi.

En ce moment je cherche du côté de l'aérodrome, à l'est.


----------



## kaviar (16 Décembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien Google Earth. Le problème c'est que Santiago, c'est grand, et que je n'ai pas encore trouvé l'avion. J'ai la vue basse, aussi.
> 
> En ce moment je cherche du côté de l'aérodrome, à l'est.


Oui, c'est vrai !!!! Il faut chercher tout près de plusieurs terrains de foot qui sont collés au fleuve


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Décembre 2005)

C'est dur. J'ai bien trouvé un groupe de terrains de foot au bord d'un fleuve au sud de l'aérodrome, mais pas encore d'avion en vue...

Il y a bien une info Google "is or not an airplane?" à la position ( 33.50150550787504 W 70.54158929818416 S ), mais ça ne ressemble pas beaucoup à un avion.


----------



## kaviar (16 Décembre 2005)

Juste au dessus d'une gande avenue


----------



## bebert (16 Décembre 2005)

-33.41078 -70.71361


----------



## kaviar (16 Décembre 2005)

Bravo bebert    
Domage pour PASCAL qui à fait un gros travail de recherche

Bon comme toi aussi je ne peux te CDBouler un CIA Arwards




A toi la main


----------



## huexley (17 Décembre 2005)

toujours rien a voir avec le jeu, je viens de faire un tour sur l amazonie et je me rendais pas compte de la catastrophe de la déforestation


----------



## bebert (17 Décembre 2005)

Et, pour ceux qui ne savent pas, si vous voulez repérer tous les avions réportoriés, il suffit de cocher Layers-Google Earth Community-Transportation.
Je précise que je ne ai pas utilisé cette option pour trouver l'avion de Santiago. 

Et à propos d'avion, trouvez en un en vol près d'Atlanta qui justement n'est pas réportorié...


----------



## kaviar (17 Décembre 2005)

Celui-ci ??


----------



## bebert (17 Décembre 2005)

Oui, et je vois qu'il est répertorié chez toi ! 
à toi !


----------



## jpmiss (18 Décembre 2005)

Bon et le nouveau sujet?


----------



## bebert (18 Décembre 2005)

En attendant, trouvez un barrage, le plus grand trouvé a gagné ! :love:


----------



## bebert (18 Décembre 2005)

Je commence par un petit :


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Décembre 2005)

Le plus grand barrage au monde est censé être celui des Trois Gorges sur le Yangtsé, en Chine ( 30.8222 111.0085 ) mais il semble qu'il n'y ait rien de spectaculaire à voir...


----------



## kaviar (18 Décembre 2005)

Oups, je n'ai pas pu passer plus tôt !!

Pour ceux que cela intéresse, je propose une nouvelle épreuve, la chasse au trésor. Et si personne n'y voit d'inconvénient...

Rends toi dans la capitale qui à vu naître le fondateur de Chicago.
Rapproche toi de dieu.
Survole de vert paysages.
Au niveau de la ville la plus haute du monde, redescend les pieds sur terre, mais pas trop. 
Laisse aller ton imagination et tu aura la preuve de son existance.


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Décembre 2005)

Bon, le fondateur de Chicago est Jean-Baptiste Point du Sable, français originaire de Saint-Domingue (Haïti) [ 18.47 -69.9 ] et la plus haute ville du monde est Potosi (Bolivie) [ -19.583 -65.750 ].

Entre les deux, les indices ne m'inspirent pas trop.


----------



## kaviar (18 Décembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Bon, le fondateur de Chicago est Jean-Baptiste Point du Sable, français originaire de Saint-Domingue (Haïti) [ 18.47 -69.9 ] et la plus haute ville du monde est Potosi (Bolivie) [ -19.583 -65.750 ].
> 
> Entre les deux, les indices ne m'inspirent pas trop.



Bon, c'est bien parti.
Positionnes toi au dessus de port au prince, la capitale de Haiti.



> Rapproche toi de dieu.
> Survole de vert paysages.
> Au niveau de la ville la plus haute du monde, redescend les pieds sur terre, mais pas trop.


Sont des indices liés à l'utilisation du logiciel



			
				PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> et la plus haute ville du monde est Potosi (Bolivie) [ -19.583 -65.750 ].


Prends putôt La Paz comme repère, ce sera plus simple


----------



## kaviar (19 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Laisse aller ton imagination et tu aura la preuve de son existance.



Bon ce que vous devriez trouver/voir à son "original" le plus connu en Italie (Turin)


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bon ce que vous devriez trouver/voir à son "original" le plus connu en Italie (Turin)


Un suaire ? 

Mais où, parce que là le survol de l'amazonie commence à me lasser


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Décembre 2005)

ça ?


----------



## kaviar (19 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Un suaire ?


Oui



			
				etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Mais où, parce que là le survol de l'amazonie commence à me lasser


En partant de Port au Prince descend plein sud et arrêtes toi à la hauteur de La Paz, mets toi à une altitude d'environ 40 km


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Décembre 2005)

Instructions suivies, et ne trouve rien 


C'est que je dois être athée alors


----------



## kaviar (19 Décembre 2005)

Bon et bien volà la solution, pour le plus rapide

16°20'13.25"S,  71°57'35.15"W
Prendre de l'altitude !!!


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Décembre 2005)

Pas mal  !!! Et moi qui pensais qu'il n'y avait des visages que sur Mars...


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Décembre 2005)

A vous de jouer 

La ville de la première maison du bonheur.


----------



## kaviar (19 Décembre 2005)

Pour voir si je suis sur la bonne piste,
Hong kong
22°16'59.88"N, 114° 9'0.00"E


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Pour voir si je suis sur la bonne piste,
> Hong kong
> 22°16'59.88"N, 114° 9'0.00"E


Oui mais non


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Décembre 2005)

Mais au moins "maison du bonheur" ce n'est pas du chinois pour toi


----------



## kaviar (19 Décembre 2005)

2ème tentative :

Nanjing
32° 2'60.00"N, 118°46'47.99"E


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Décembre 2005)

Indice N°2 en image:






PS: ne cherche pas si loin


----------



## kaviar (19 Décembre 2005)

Venise ??

 45°25'48.00"N,  12°19'48.00"E

A cause de Marco Polo !!


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Venise ??
> 
> 45°25'48.00"N,  12°19'48.00"E
> 
> A cause de Marco Polo !!


 Et c'est quoi le rapport avec la "maison du bonheur" ?


----------



## kaviar (19 Décembre 2005)

Ton indice me pertube !!! 



> La première Maison du Bonheur est construite à Keur Massar au Sénégal


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Ton indice me pertube !!!


Il n'y a pas qu'une venise


----------



## kaviar (19 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas qu'une venise



Oui, il y a c'elle du Nord, mais je ne vois pas le rapport avec la "Maison du Bonheur" ??


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

dites, qualqu'un a un lien pour le telecharger, il n'est plus telechargeable sur Macupdate.....


----------



## rezba (19 Décembre 2005)

Oh un stook. Skype me my dear.


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oh un stook. Skype me my dear.



maintenant, peux pas, mais des que je peux...
de plus, on a un apero a negocier....


----------



## rezba (19 Décembre 2005)

Ah, au fait, la ville de la première maison du bonheur :

33° 58'38" N, 118° 27'44" W
??


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, au fait, la ville de la première maison du bonheur :
> 
> 33° 58'38" N, 118° 27'44" W
> ??


Et pourquoi ??? 

J'avoues ne pas avoir compris 

Et puis l'arrivée d'un suisse aurait du nous rapprocher de la solution :rateau:


----------



## kaviar (20 Décembre 2005)

Bon je cale toujours sur 


> a première maison


Et comme à priori je suis le seul à chercher, on risque de ne pas y arriver. Pourrais pas avoir un p'tit indice ??


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi ???
> 
> J'avoues ne pas avoir compris
> 
> Et puis l'arrivée d'un suisse aurait du nous rapprocher de la solution :rateau:


Oh, parce qu'une célèbre pièce de théâtre américaine, reprise de nombreuses fois, et titrée "happiness", trouve place à Venice, California. 

A part ça, je seche aussi.


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Décembre 2005)

Maison se dit jia en chinois, qui signifie également foyer

foyer, bonheur,  et bientôt pour vous tous ces indices nesont plus du chinois  :rateau:


et puis rapprochez vous de Rezba pour trouver la solution


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Décembre 2005)

foyer bonheur joie

le premier d'entre eux

près de la Suisse

une Venise...


----------



## rezba (21 Décembre 2005)

Se rapprocher de moi ??  Ben vu comme je suis paumé, là, ça va pas trop les aider...


----------



## rezba (21 Décembre 2005)

Bon, juste pour invalider ou non une hypothèse qui me chiffonne, et sur laquelle je n'arrive même pas à avoir de coordonnées précises.

Mais : 
*Nishat Bagh
*Le jardin du Bonheur, l'un des jardins merveilleux de l'ère des Mughal.
Situé près de Srinagar, la "Venise de l'Asie", elle même capitale de la "suisse" de l'Inde, le Kashmeer.

Coordonnées de Srinagar :
34° 05'18.24" N, 74° 47'21.87" E

Mhhh ???


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Décembre 2005)

On donne sa langue au chat


----------



## kaviar (21 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> On donne sa langue au chat


Devine !!!!!


----------



## rezba (21 Décembre 2005)

Pareil.


----------



## rezba (21 Décembre 2005)

Et pis non, tiens !

Tongli, dans la province chinoise de Jiangsu.

Approximativement 

34° 17' N, 117° 9' E


----------



## yvos (21 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, juste pour invalider ou non une hypothèse qui me chiffonne, et sur laquelle je n'arrive même pas à avoir de coordonnées précises.
> 
> Mais :
> *Nishat Bagh*
> ...


 
j'adoooooooore le raisonnement  :love:


----------



## rezba (21 Décembre 2005)

Ouais, ben n'empêche que j'ai trouvé une venise chinoise, grace à mon raisonnement tortueux.
Et si c'est pas ça, je me petit-suicide ! 


Et en passant, une anecdote sur Tongli, la venise chinoise.

Il y a plein de ponts (normal), dans cette bourgade. L'un d'eux est le pont de Longmen, la porte du Dragon. Sur ce pont est sculptée la légende de la carpe qui voulait devenir un dragon.
En effet, circulait à l'époque, chez les carpes, une légende qui disait que si l'une d'elles voulait se transformer en dragon, il lui suffisait de remonter le canal à contre-courant, et de sauter le pont de Longmen pour le franchir. Et à ce moment-là, elle était transformée en dragon (la classe).

Un jour, une carpe prend son courage à deux mains, remonte le canal à contre-courant, saute par dessus le pont. Pile à ce moment, passe sur le pont une de ces créatures idylliques dont la Chine a le secret. Troublée par la beauté de la fille, la carpe tourne la tête. Du coup, sa tête est devenue une tête de dragon, et son corps est resté un corps de carpe.

Moralité, si t'es une carpe, mate pas les gonzesses, sinon tu ressembleras plus à rien.


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Décembre 2005)

Effectivement tongli c'était la photo mais ce n'est pas la bonne réponse


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Décembre 2005)

Je lache le morceau: ANNECY

la venise de savoie (ou des alpes, c'est selon)
c'est pourquoi Annecy est jumelée avec Tongli la venise de chine (bien vu rezba)

la ville qui héberge le premier magasin carrefour,

qui se dit en chinois jia le fu, ce qu'on peut traduire par la maison du bonheur, ou bonheur et joie pour le foyer.


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et si c'est pas ça, je me petit-suicide !


Comme l'on dit dans "Switch et conseils d'achat": des photos!!! :love: des photos!!! :love:


----------



## kaviar (22 Décembre 2005)

Bon je propose 
le pilori ?? 
la roue ?? 
le carcan ??
l'empalement ??
Le peleton d'éxécussion avec des balles rouillées pour qu'il attrape le tétanos ??

Au choix !!!!


----------



## rezba (22 Décembre 2005)

Annecy la venise des alpes, mais y'a vraiment qu'un infatué d'annécien pour oser penser une énormité pareille !
Je vote pour la roue, c'est plus spectaculaire.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Annecy la venise des alpes, mais y'a vraiment qu'un infatué d'annécien pour oser penser une énormité pareille !
> Je vote pour la roue, c'est plus spectaculaire.


 
Le pal c'est bien aussi


----------



## rezba (22 Décembre 2005)

Ahrf, bof. Le pal, c'est calme.
Alors que la roue, ça pète !


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Décembre 2005)

:modo: Non mais !!!!  Bande de mauvais perdants ! 





(ps: je ne suis pas anniciens, ni spécialement accroc à cette ville de bourge...  )


----------



## bebert (22 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Annecy la venise des alpes, mais y'a vraiment qu'un infatué d'annécien pour oser penser une énormité pareille !



Ça va pas non ? Cette comparaison à la con est sûrement l'½uvre d'un touriste célèbre (du même genre que BHL ) venu passer ses vacances par chez nous ! Non mais !


----------



## bebert (22 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> la ville qui héberge le premier magasin carrefour,



Mon père se souvient. C'était le premier supermarché de Haute-Savoie. Il était allé à l'inauguration "pour voir". Il en est ressorti avec un caddie plein à craquer !!!


----------



## bebert (22 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> (ps: je ne suis pas anniciens, ni spécialement accroc à cette ville de bourge...  )



:mouais: Cherche pas d'excuses, tes indices étaient foireux et puis c'est tout !


----------



## I-bouk (22 Décembre 2005)

C'est plus dispo google earth ?


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Décembre 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Ça va pas non ? Cette comparaison à la con est sûrement l'½uvre d'un touriste célèbre (du même genre que BHL ) venu passer ses vacances par chez nous ! Non mais !


http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=fr&q=venise+de+savoie&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=fr&q=venise+des+alpes&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
http://www.google.com/search?num=30...s=fr&q="jia+le+fu"&btnG=Rechercher&lr=lang_fr
http://www.google.com/search?num=30...rrefour+en+chinois&btnG=Rechercher&lr=lang_fr
http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=fr&q=premier+magasin+carrefour&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## bebert (23 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=fr&q=venise+de+savoie&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
> http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=fr&q=venise+des+alpes&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
> http://www.google.com/search?num=30...s=fr&q="jia+le+fu"&btnG=Rechercher&lr=lang_fr
> http://www.google.com/search?num=30...rrefour+en+chinois&btnG=Rechercher&lr=lang_fr
> http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=fr&q=premier+magasin+carrefour&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8



Quelle culture !!!


----------



## kaviar (23 Décembre 2005)

Bon et bien on en est sorti !!!!!!
je propose de nommer rezba vainqueur


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Décembre 2005)

Oui rezba est le winner,
c'est lui qui est le plus près de la solution


----------



## rezba (23 Décembre 2005)

Moi ? Ouais mais faut que je trouve du facile, parce que je vais pas être super dispo pour vous répondre ! 

Pendant que je cherche, je vous soumets une variante : 
- On poste une photo d'un lieu relativement connu, mais rarement vu depuis un satellite, et on trouve ce que c'est. Ça peut être drole aussi. Non ?


Ah pis tiens, j'ai mon énigme :

C'est la circulade du cerf en rut.


----------



## kaviar (23 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pendant que je cherche, je vous soumets une variante :
> - On poste une photo d'un lieu relativement connu, mais rarement vu depuis un satellite, et on trouve ce que c'est. Ça peut être drole aussi. Non ?



  A tester


----------



## joanes (23 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Moi ? Ouais mais faut que je trouve du facile, parce que je vais pas être super dispo pour vous répondre !
> 
> Pendant que je cherche, je vous soumets une variante :
> - On poste une photo d'un lieu relativement connu, mais rarement vu depuis un satellite, et on trouve ce que c'est. Ça peut être drole aussi. Non ?
> ...




Assez facile, j'habite pas loin  

43° 14'37.04" N - 2° 06'48.79" E, Elev. 446ft, village circulade de Bram

Maintenant l'endroit à trouver avec trois indices : dromadaires, Barberousse, baleine.


----------



## rezba (23 Décembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Assez facile, j'habite pas loin
> 
> 43° 14'37.04" N - 2° 06'48.79" E, Elev. 446ft, village circulade de Bram



:hein:
J'aurais du interdire le fil aux audois ! :rateau:

 
You win.

En passant, j'espère qu'on aura vite une haute résolution sur la cité de carcassonne.





> Maintenant l'endroit à trouver avec trois indices : dromadaires, Barbe-Rousse, baleine.



Il attend même pas le verdict, non mais je rêve ! 

Dromadaires, Barbe-Rousse, baleine ?
Eh bé!


----------



## rezba (23 Décembre 2005)

Et ben, t'es pas allé bien loin !

Dromadaires, barberousse, baleine

La réponse est :
*37'2 le matin !*


Nous disons donc :
43° 06'45.55" N, 3° 05'55" E

Gruissan, dans l'Aude, où depuis la tour de Barberousse, on peut voir les "toits dromadaires" (des chalets de 37°2 ?), et les champs de sel des salins de Midi, autrement dit, le sel "La Baleine".


----------



## joanes (23 Décembre 2005)

Bravo, magnifique, belle performance.... 

Autrement dit le lieux où je fus conçu vers une fin juin de l'année 1967, dans un de ces châlets peut être ou sur la plage :love: :love:


----------



## yvos (23 Décembre 2005)

Barberousse était algérien ou ottoman, nan?

edit: surtout, ne tenez pas compte de mon message


----------



## I-bouk (23 Décembre 2005)

Euh quelqu'un peut me dire si il est encore possible d'avoir Google earth en beat ?  

Merci d'avance !!


----------



## joanes (23 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Barberousse était algérien ou ottoman, nan?
> 
> edit: surtout, ne tenez pas compte de mon message




Tout à fait, originaire de l'île de Mytilène en asie-mineure. 

De leurs vrai noms, puisque c'était deux frère : Baba Arudj et Khizr, Kahayr ed-Din.


----------



## kaviar (23 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il attend même pas le verdict, non mais je rêve !



Il n'y a même plus de respect !!!!


----------



## rezba (23 Décembre 2005)

Bon, voilà un essai de variante.






L'indice concerne ce magnifique arc de cercle de Vauban.

Le voilà :

Autogestion


----------



## rezba (23 Décembre 2005)

Un deuxième indice :

Ce bon roi (1577-1648) se retourne dans sa tombe rien qu'en y pensant.


----------



## guytantakul (23 Décembre 2005)

C'est cri-cri4 du Danemark - Copenhague  !






PS : avec les dates, c'est du velours, aussi....


----------



## joanes (23 Décembre 2005)

Et Meeeeeerrrrddddeeee, grillé


----------



## rezba (23 Décembre 2005)

Ça me donne toujours pas le nom de cet arc de cercle vaubanien...


----------



## joanes (23 Décembre 2005)

Christiana, du nom de la femme du type


----------



## guytantakul (23 Décembre 2005)

Bon, j'estime que ce n'est pas la peine d'attendre 

EDIT : Ah, merde, un architecte de défense tactique pointilleux... 
EDIT2 : bah, on a la réponse 

Encore du Vauban (regardez la pointe de la tour au sud-ouest).







Indice : j'y vais tous les ans


----------



## rezba (23 Décembre 2005)

T'as raison, guytan.

Bon alors, ton indice crevé, par contre...


----------



## guytantakul (23 Décembre 2005)

Indice 2 : je ne m'éloigne jamais pour mes vacances d'été


----------



## guytantakul (23 Décembre 2005)

Indice 3 : à 6-7 km de chez moi 


Je m'absente une demi-heure, courses à faire..


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Indice 2 : je ne m'éloigne jamais pour mes vacances d'été


 
Y a un curé célèbre pour avoir les burnes qui pendent dans le coin nan?


----------



## rezba (23 Décembre 2005)

Et hop !

48° 16'48.33" N, 4° 35'30" O


Camaret. 


C'est vrai que tu t'éloignes pas trop. Fais gaffe à l'ivresse des voyages !


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et hop !
> 
> 48° 16'48.33" N, 4° 35'30" O
> 
> ...


 
ca sent pas un peu le grillé


----------



## rezba (23 Décembre 2005)

Oh et ho ! Je me fais chier à donner les coordonnées, pendant que Môssieur dit des conneries !


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oh et ho ! Je me fais chier à donner les coordonnées, pendant que Môssieur dit des conneries !


 
Des conneries? Ah ben non c'est un monument de la culture nationale!


Donc j'ai gagné.
Je donne un nouveau sujet dès que guytan confirme ma victoire!


----------



## rezba (23 Décembre 2005)

Pas besoin de l'attendre, les coordonnées que j'ai donné sont exactement positionnées sur sa tour vauban. 

Allez, envoie !


----------



## guytantakul (23 Décembre 2005)

Il cherche...


----------



## rezba (23 Décembre 2005)

En attendant, un interlude musical.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2005)

Bon, je reprend le principe initial du jeu.
Type de recherche: aiguille dans une meule de foin.

Indice: ca s'en va et ca revient.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2005)

2eme indice: Rhôô la tuile!


----------



## rezba (23 Décembre 2005)

Ça s'en va et ça revient ?
La marée ???

La tuile de la conchyliculture ?

Arcachon ?


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2005)

Nope!
3eme indice: Mickey est a l'ouest.


----------



## rezba (23 Décembre 2005)

Ah oui mais c'est bien sûr !

28° 35'07.39 N, 80° 39'02.02" W


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2005)

Presque (a qqs centaines de metres pres) 

 28°31'30.85"N  80°40'49.37"W



A toi


----------



## rezba (23 Décembre 2005)

Allez. Premier indice :

La Grande Sophie


----------



## rezba (23 Décembre 2005)

Deuxième indice :

Qu'il est beau ce fort...!


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2005)

C'est du niveau de l'almanach vermot ça! 

 41° 0'30.50"N  28°58'47.70"E


----------



## kaviar (23 Décembre 2005)

Près de Marseille ??


----------



## rezba (23 Décembre 2005)

Peut-être, mais c'est l'heure de l'apéro, alors on allait pas faire trainer, quand même ! 

A toi. 




Edit : Ah non, Kaviar, pas près de Marseille.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2005)

Alors un truc facile.
Site naturel unique.
Indice: il ne va nulle part.


----------



## Madmac (23 Décembre 2005)

Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> Pour le téléchargement c'est ici : http://rapidshare.de/files/8860896/Google_Earth.zip.html



Salut,

rapidshare.de dit que le fichier a été détruit... qu'il est interdit de le partager...

comment faire ?


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Alors un truc facile.
> Site naturel unique.
> Indice: il ne va nulle part.


 2eme indice: hydravion jaune a la télé.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2005)

Bon allez un 3eme indice et au lit: c'est un fleuve d'afrique australe..
:rateau:


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Décembre 2005)

l'Okavango


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Décembre 2005)




----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

le Delta de l'Okavango


----------



## jpmiss (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> le Delta de l'Okavango



Gagné.
Désolé Etudiant69 t'es un poil a coté.


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Bon je fais un test de l'idée de rezba, pour une première je fais un simple :


----------



## valoriel (25 Décembre 2005)

>


​je dirais le marathon de new-york...?


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> [/center]
> je dirais le marathon de new-york...?



Oui, mais il me faut la photo satellite de ce pont


----------



## valoriel (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais il me faut la photo satellite de ce pont


quelque chose comme ça?


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> quelque chose comme ça?


Oui, c'est bien un truc comme cela, mais ce n'est pas le bon


----------



## valoriel (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est bien un truc comme cela, mais ce n'est pas le bon


  

bon, au moins j'aurais trouvé comment mettre le lien vers l'image... :rateau:

je regarderais plus en détail ce soir! là, j'avais pris le premier pont


----------



## jpmiss (25 Décembre 2005)

Verazano Bridge entre Staten Island et le Queens  40°36'28.42"N  74° 2'21.49"W
(Au premier Mile du marathon)


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Verazano Bridge entre Staten Island et le Queens  40°36'28.42"N  74° 2'21.49"W
> (Au premier Mile du marathon)


   Bravo    

Grillé valoriel    

A toi la main


----------



## jpmiss (25 Décembre 2005)

Tiens un truc de type aiguille dans une botte de foin:
une piste d'attérissage (ou de décolage selon le sens dans lequel on l'emprunte) très très courte.
Indice: dans la meme ville que le pont précédent.

A vos lunettes! 


PS: si ca vous intéresse, en cliquant ici vous pourrez voir le tracé du marathon de New York dans Google Earth. Pour trouver le pont ca m'a bien aidé


----------



## kaviar (26 Décembre 2005)

Petite comme celle d'un porte avions ??


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2005)

Beaucoup plus petite.
2eme indice: en plein coeur de la ville


----------



## kaviar (26 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> une piste d'attérissage (ou de décolage selon le sens dans lequel on l'emprunte) très très courte.



Style avion ou héliport ??


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2005)

ben y a un avion dessus...


----------



## kaviar (26 Décembre 2005)

effectivement


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2005)

Well done! 
a toi


----------



## rezba (26 Décembre 2005)

Purée ! Ça c'est de la piste à Playmobil !


----------



## kaviar (26 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Purée ! Ça c'est de la piste à Playmobil !


Oui, et tu n'as pas intérêt à te louper :affraid: :affraid: 

Bon suivant (même principe que mon dernier)





Indice pour a ville : Très très vieux style de lit


----------



## guytantakul (26 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Purée ! Ça c'est de la piste à Playmobil !



Aparté : 
on peut en décoller, mais surement pas y atterrir ! Il a été posé par hélico, ce zinc, j'en suis certain !


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Aparté :
> on peut en décoller, mais surement pas y atterrir ! Il a été posé par hélico, ce zinc, j'en suis certain !




Tu crois?

:rateau: 


Peu importe ce qui est marrant c'est le coté incongru du truc nan? 

Bon kaviar c'est dur ton truc..


----------



## kaviar (26 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon kaviar c'est dur ton truc..



Bon, c'est N½l le type de lit, c'est : Baldaquin


----------



## kaviar (26 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Peu importe ce qui est marrant c'est le coté incongru du truc nan?



Bon pour ceux que cela interesse, il s'agit d'une sculpture.



> The biplane on the roof sculpture was designed by some guy named Rudolph de Harak and executed by the sculptor William Tarr in 1969 (thanks Jack Ryan).
> Apparently it's a full-size model of a WW1 Sopwith Camel, complete with runway. It was put there to amuse inhabitants of surrounding scyscrapers, notably the WTC.


----------



## kaviar (26 Décembre 2005)

Deuxième indice : Malheureusement toujours à la une de l'actualité


----------



## kaviar (26 Décembre 2005)

Troisième indice : Le scrutin du 30 janvier 2005 proposait l'élection d'une assemblée nationale constituante, composée de 275 sièges. Celle-ci désigne un nouveau président et deux vice-présidents ; ces derniers nommeront un nouveau premier ministre, et donc un nouveau gouvernement qui remplace le gouvernement provisoire.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2005)

Bon a l'evidence c'est a Bagdad.


----------



## kaviar (26 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon a l'evidence c'est a Bagdad.


  Dernière ligne droite, mais c'est facile à trouver.

Au fait, Bagdad est à l'origine du mot baldaquin, qui désigne d'abord la soie de Bagdad (Baldac ou Baudac au Moyen Âge), puis une tenture de lit


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Décembre 2005)




----------



## kaviar (27 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

>



Bravo, on y est arrivé !!!    

A toi la main


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Une tour Eiffel (mais pas LA tour Eiffel hein  )


Pareil, mais en France ! 




GO!!!


----------



## jpmiss (27 Décembre 2005)

C'est pas celle qu'avait cité rezba?


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas celle qu'avait cité rezba?


Bien vu 

It's your turn now 



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jpmiss.


----------



## kaviar (27 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Bien vu
> 
> It's your turn now
> 
> ...



Par ce que vous en avez vraiment vu une vous !!!


----------



## jpmiss (27 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Bien vu
> 
> It's your turn now


 
Ben en fait nan: tu devrais plutot proposer autre chose


----------



## jpmiss (27 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Par ce que vous en avez vraiment vu une vous !!!


 
C'est vrai qu'on la voit pas tres bien mais elle est bien là, juste un peu au nord de la basilique de Fourvière.


----------



## kaviar (27 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'on la voit pas tres bien mais elle est bien là, juste un peu au nord de la basilique de Fourvière.


Effectivement   .


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Décembre 2005)

Question de rapidité: 4 tours eiffels différentes :rateau:


----------



## rezba (27 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement   .



De haut, mais sans contre jour


----------



## jpmiss (27 Décembre 2005)

1 Tokyo
 35°39'33.05"N 139°44'44.57"E

2 Prague
 50° 4'59.79"N  14°23'43.92"E

3 Blackpool
 53°48'53.79"N   3° 3'27.59"W

4 une de celles deja cités: Paris, Lyon, Las Vegas.


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> 1 Tokyo
> 35°39'33.05"N 139°44'44.57"E
> 
> 2 Prague
> ...


Cet homme est un killer de 1e catégorie 








Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jpmiss. :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (27 Décembre 2005)

Note: a priori y en a une a Paris, Texas mais la résolution est pourrie. 

Bon dans le meme genre de recherche trouvez moi 4 cratères d'impacts météoritique.

Attention la plupart se trouvent dans de zones a faible résolution. 
C'est pas grave, ce qui compte c'est que vous pointiez au bon endroit.

Bonne recherche.


----------



## kaviar (27 Décembre 2005)

Haughton, Canada
75°16'32.02"N,  90°57'39.44"W

Barringer, USA
35°*1'38.00"N, 111°*1'22.00"W

Rio Cuarto, Argentine
32° 52'58.91"S, 64° 13'17.07"W

Rochechoir, France
45° 50'8.51"N,  0° 56'1.47"E

Ouf !!!!!


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Décembre 2005)




----------



## jpmiss (27 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Haughton, Canada
> 75°16'32.02"N, 90°57'39.44"W
> 
> Barringer, USA
> ...


 
Bien joué (suaf qu'il faut corriger les coordonnées du Barringer (les *).
Pour info vous pouvez trouver environ 60 craters listés en cliquant ici.

A toi


----------



## Wind31 (27 Décembre 2005)

apparement google a retiré le logiciel du télechargement...
on peut encore l'avoir, et où? 
merci


----------



## kaviar (27 Décembre 2005)

Merci,

Bon un petit simple, restons dans la rapidité, 3 pays, 3 parcours de golf (18 trous).


----------



## jpmiss (27 Décembre 2005)

Wind31 a dit:
			
		

> apparement google a retiré le logiciel du télechargement...


Oui


			
				Wind31 a dit:
			
		

> on peut encore l'avoir


Nan


			
				Wind31 a dit:
			
		

> merci


De rien.


----------



## bebert (27 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Merci,
> 
> Bon un petit simple, restons dans la rapidité, 3 pays, 3 parcours de golf (18 trous).



4 sur la même photo, ça compte ?


----------



## kaviar (27 Décembre 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> 4 sur la même photo, ça compte ?



Et non, j'ai dans 3 pays !!! Mais c'est quand même bien vu


----------



## kaviar (28 Décembre 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> 4 sur la même photo, ça compte ?


Vu qu'il n'y a pas eu d'autres réponses, je te déclare vainqueur. A moins que dans un derniers sursaut.......


----------



## jpmiss (29 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Vu qu'il n'y a pas eu d'autres réponses, je te déclare vainqueur. A moins que dans un derniers sursaut.......


 
Bebert n'a pas fini sa nuit donc:

 41°22'5.03"N 9°12'43.93"E

 29°59'0.54"N 31° 8'14.09"E

 33°43'38.03"S 150°57'42.66"E


----------



## kaviar (29 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bebert n'a pas fini sa nuit donc:
> 
> 41°22'5.03"N 9°12'43.93"E
> 
> ...



Venu du biable vauvert et après une ligne droite fantastique, jpmiss vient coiffer bebert sur le poteau.

   A toi la main


----------



## jpmiss (29 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Venu du biable vauvert et après une ligne droite fantastique, jpmiss vient coiffer bebert sur le poteau.
> 
> A toi la main


 
Faudrait peut etre remettre Google Earth en ligne, on se sent un peu seuls dans ce thread 

Bon je cherche un truc..


----------



## jpmiss (29 Décembre 2005)

Alors il faut me trouver ça:






Indice: cette photo est de moi.


----------



## kaviar (29 Décembre 2005)

Le pont de l'Arc-en-Ciel - The Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Fondug (29 Décembre 2005)

Arches powaaaaaaaaa !!


----------



## jpmiss (29 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Le pont de l'Arc-en-Ciel - The Rainbow Bridge


 
Je sais pas toi mais moi j'ai l'impression de jouer au ping-pong: a toi, a moi, a toi, a moi...

Donc a toi..


----------



## kaviar (29 Décembre 2005)

PONG...

Pour essayé d'ameuter un peu de monde dans ce fil, je vous propose de trouver le plus grand centre naturiste de France


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Décembre 2005)

43°18'n 3°31'54.43"e


----------



## kaviar (29 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> 43°18'n 3°31'54.43"e


  Bravo, au suivant


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Décembre 2005)

Une facile:

La boucle de l'infini


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Décembre 2005)

Bon, moi j'ai un ptit pbm :
J'ai les coordonnées de mon ptit bled mais quand je les retapes il m'envoie en russie :mouais:  

Les coordonées qu'il faut prendre c'est bien celles en bas a gauche sur la petite barre en dessous de l'image de ce que vous affichez non ? 

J'ai les coor. de la fernesheturm , trouvez la


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Décembre 2005)

On essuie les pieds sur le paillasson avant d'enter,
il y a des règles ici, Môssieur  

Avant de prendre la main, il faut répondre à la question précédente...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Décembre 2005)

et si on sait pas ce que c'est ?


----------



## kaviar (29 Décembre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> et si on sait pas ce que c'est ?


On cherche comme les autres


----------



## bebert (29 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Une facile:
> 
> La boucle de l'infini




Ici ? 37.3320 -122.0295


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> On cherche comme les autres



Euh j'ai fait une recher google, je tombe sur des montres....
et sur google image, la seule image c'etait un colier...


alros ?


----------



## bebert (29 Décembre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Euh j'ai fait une recher google, je tombe sur des montres....
> et sur google image, la seule image c'etait un colier...
> 
> 
> alros ?



Et sur google earth, ça donne quoi ? :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Décembre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> alros ?


Alors je crois que bebert il a bon


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Alors je crois que bebert il a bon



"infinite loop" 

cool, j'ai apris qqchose, c'est la 1ere fois depuis le début de 'année scolaire


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Décembre 2005)

Bravo bebert,

1 Infinite Loop c'est l'adresse d'apple à Cupertino


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Décembre 2005)

allez bebert, la prochaine cible


----------



## bebert (29 Décembre 2005)

Merci. 

Au suivant : un terrain de baseball. Facile me direz-vous mais j'en veux un en France. :hein:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Décembre 2005)

j'abandonne, y'a que a paris ou y'a de la bonne resolution et c'est pas la ou on va trouver un terrain de base ball...


----------



## kaviar (29 Décembre 2005)

Comme celui-ci ??


----------



## bebert (29 Décembre 2005)

Bravissimo ! 

PS : tu disais Rintintin ?


----------



## kaviar (29 Décembre 2005)

Merci

bon et bien trouvez moi cela


----------



## bebert (29 Décembre 2005)

48.0407 -4.7564


----------



## kaviar (29 Décembre 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> 48.0407 -4.7564



PING...

   A toi


----------



## bebert (29 Décembre 2005)

Merci, maintenant un parking rempli de B-52, une bonne douzaine feraient l'affaire.


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Décembre 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Merci, maintenant un parking rempli de B-52, une bonne douzaine feraient l'affaire.


----------



## kaviar (29 Décembre 2005)

Pong....

 48°25'3.20"n, 101°20'59.14"w


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Décembre 2005)




----------



## bebert (30 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Pong....
> 
> 48°25'3.20"n, 101°20'59.14"w



Tidjuuu !
à toi.


----------



## kaviar (30 Décembre 2005)

Bon, je pense que ma réponse doit être bonne   

Alors vous me cherchez un monument
Indice : John Doe

Bonne recherche


----------



## Nephou (30 Décembre 2005)

John Doe ?
-> soit une morgue dans un monument
-> soit autre chose


----------



## kaviar (30 Décembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> -> soit autre chose


Monument commémoratif situé au Etats Unis


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Décembre 2005)




----------



## kaviar (30 Décembre 2005)

Bravo...

Au suivant


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Décembre 2005)

Les fissures la firent taire,
mais le son de la lberté résonne encore.

(quoi que   )


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Décembre 2005)

Des fous, ce sont des fous....

Comment vous trouvez tout ca ?


----------



## kaviar (30 Décembre 2005)

New Orleans
29°56'44.41"N, 90° 4'40.36"W


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> New Orlean
> 29°56'44.41"N, 90° 4'40.36"W


non :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Décembre 2005)

c'est du ping pong a 3 ce jeu :

bebert, la passe a kaviar, qui la passe a etudiant 69....


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Les fissures la firent taire,
> mais le son de la lberté résonne encore.
> 
> (quoi que   )



Bastille ?


----------



## Fondug (30 Décembre 2005)

Allez, faut trouver la maison de Dick !!

http://www.liberation.fr/page.php?Article=348031


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Allez, faut trouver la maison de Dick !!
> 
> http://www.liberation.fr/page.php?Article=348031


Attends d'avoir la main


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Décembre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Bastille ?


non :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> non :rateau:


welche monument ist es ?


----------



## Fondug (30 Décembre 2005)

Philadelphie - Liberty Bell


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Philadelphie - Liberty Bell


une photo? des coordonées?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Décembre 2005)

Quelqu'un a trouvé ?


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Décembre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a trouvé ?


Les règles du jeu sont ici 

Si il n'y a ni coordonnées, photo, ça ne marche pas


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Décembre 2005)

Bon... j'abandonne...


----------



## jpmiss (2 Janvier 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Les fissures la firent taire,
> mais le son de la lberté résonne encore.
> 
> (quoi que   )


 
Tu nous donnerais pas un indice histoire de relancer le jeu?


----------



## kaviar (2 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous donnerais pas un indice histoire de relancer le jeu?


Je crois que Fondug à trouvé... 
Je pensais qu'il mettrait une photo ou les coordonnées, je n'ai pas voulu le grillé !!


----------



## Nephou (2 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous donnerais pas un indice histoire de relancer le jeu?



ben la réponse à été donnée non ? Il s&#8217;agit de la cloche de la liberté exposée à Philadelphie.


----------



## kaviar (2 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ben la réponse à été donnée non ? Il s?agit de la cloche de la liberté exposée à Philadelphie.


Quoi que, il en existe une réplique en France !!!

Ici, mais elle n'est pas visible :hein: :hein: 

49°11'12.64"N, 0°21'5.18"W


----------



## jpmiss (2 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ben la réponse à été donnée non ? Il s&#8217;agit de la cloche de la liberté exposée à Philadelphie.


 
réponse non valide: pas de capture et/ou de coordonnées


----------



## Nephou (2 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> réponse non valide: pas de capture et/ou de coordonnées



en gros ça doit être par là :





mais je ne veux pas gagner


----------



## rubren (2 Janvier 2006)

[EDIT] je retire


----------



## jpmiss (2 Janvier 2006)

rubren a dit:
			
		

> Allez je me lance youpala....


 
t'as pas tout capté toi.
c'est le dernier qui a bien répondu qui propose une nouvelle recherche...


----------



## rubren (2 Janvier 2006)

oki oooooh vénérable sage.... 

no problemo..


----------



## Madmac (2 Janvier 2006)

Wind31 a dit:
			
		

> apparement google a retiré le logiciel du télechargement...
> on peut encore l'avoir, et où?
> merci





			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Oui
> 
> Nan
> 
> De rien.



Et vous ne le mettriez pas en ligne, histoire de permettre aux petits copains de jouer avec vous ?


----------



## kaviar (3 Janvier 2006)

J'ai l'impression qu'etudiant69 nous a oublié


----------



## kaviar (3 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss, on fait quoi ??


----------



## jpmiss (3 Janvier 2006)

Bah lance une nouvelle recherche...
j'ai comme dans l'idée que Madmac va se joindre a nous...


----------



## kaviar (3 Janvier 2006)

Bon alors un simple pour le petit nouveau

3 résidences de chef d'état


----------



## jpmiss (3 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> pour le petit nouveau


Bon je vais lui laisser un peu de temps avant de dégainer alors


----------



## kaviar (3 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vais lui laisser un peu de temps avant de dégainer alors :


C'est bien de laisser leurs chances aux petits jeunes   



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jpmiss.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors un simple pour le petit nouveau
> 
> 3 résidences de chef d'état



j'arrete ce jeu, je suis trop  nul :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (4 Janvier 2006)

Bon allez:
 38°53'51.58"N 77° 2'11.63"W
 51°30'11.55"N 0° 7'37.18"W
 48°52'13.65"N 2°18'59.89"E

Bonus: 43°43'53.05"N 7°25'13.39"E


----------



## kaviar (4 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez:
> 38°53'51.58"N 77° 2'11.63"W
> 51°30'11.55"N 0° 7'37.18"W
> 48°52'13.65"N 2°18'59.89"E
> ...



Comme d'habitude, rien à dire   

Autre Bonus 23° 5'0.81"N 82°28'47.12"W La maison de Fidel

A toi la main


----------



## jpmiss (4 Janvier 2006)

Trouvez moi ça:


----------



## kaviar (4 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Trouvez moi ça:



Sans un petit indice :afraid: :afraid:


Pas besoin, pardon 

44°27'38.38"N 110°49'40.70"W


----------



## jpmiss (4 Janvier 2006)

Pas mal mais ca manque de precision: tes coordonnées ne pointent pas exactement sur le site en question


----------



## rubren (4 Janvier 2006)

44° 31' 30.18"n - 110° 50' 17.61"w


----------



## kaviar (4 Janvier 2006)

Difficile à bien repérer !!

44°29'6.46"N 110°51'13.03"W ou
44°27'45.72"N 110°51'17.21"W ??


----------



## kaviar (4 Janvier 2006)

rubren a dit:
			
		

> 44° 31' 30.18"n - 110° 50' 17.61"w



 Arghhhh je n'étais pas assez monté au Nord


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2006)

Je vote rubren.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Janvier 2006)

rubren a dit:
			
		

> 44° 31' 30.18"n - 110° 50' 17.61"w


 
A toi


----------



## rubren (4 Janvier 2006)

Vu que j'ai affaire a des pros.... je dirais juste...Europe


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Janvier 2006)

rubren a dit:
			
		

> Vu que j'ai affaire a des pros.... je dirais juste...Europe



trop simple 

 41°21'53.19"N 2° 9'20.44"E

Stade Olympique de Barcelone


----------



## rubren (4 Janvier 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> trop simple
> 
> 41°21'53.19"N 2° 9'20.44"E
> 
> Stade Olympique de Barcelone




Bon ok faut que je vois votre niveau....  Promis plus dur la prochaine fois... 

a toi la main


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Janvier 2006)

Ok un peu plus dur :

Un camion Coca dans les rues de la ville d'Al Capone


----------



## kaviar (4 Janvier 2006)

rubren a dit:
			
		

> Bon ok faut que je vois votre niveau....


Pour te dire, même la CIA à pris contact avec certain ...


----------



## kaviar (4 Janvier 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Ok un peu plus dur :
> 
> Un camion Coca dans les rues de la ville d'Al Capone



Il y a 3 villes qui pourraient correspondre ??

C'est où il est né ??
Où il à vécu ??
Où bien ou il est mort ??


----------



## rubren (4 Janvier 2006)

Pffff....je le trouve pas ce camion... 

La CIA est pas prête de m'embaucher....


----------



## Madmac (4 Janvier 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Ok un peu plus dur :
> 
> Un camion Coca dans les rues de la ville d'Al Capone



et il est de quelle couleur ton camion de coca...?
parce que j'en ai trouvé plein des rouges à Chicago... (c'est la couleur de caca cola, le rouge, non ?) 

mon patron râle, parce que je bosse pas...


----------



## kaviar (4 Janvier 2006)

Ici, il y en a un, mais est-ce le bon ? ?

41°51'11.35"N 87°39'42.85"W


----------



## Madmac (4 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Ici, il y en a un, mais est-ce le bon ? ?
> 
> 41°51'11.35"N 87°39'42.85"W



c'est là où j'en ai vu plein toute à l'heure...
mais est-ce des camion coca cola.... ?
ou de simple camion rouge...?


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Ici, il y en a un, mais est-ce le bon ? ?
> 
> 41°51'11.35"N 87°39'42.85"W



eh eh petit malin tu es carrement allé voir l'entrepot Coca 

Ce n'est pas ça mais je te l'accorde ...

le mien était ici :  41°53'47.96"N  87°37'43.88"W


----------



## kaviar (4 Janvier 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> eh eh petit malin tu es carrement allé voir l'entrepot Coca



Bah je me suis dit qu'à l'usine, c'était le plus simple pour en trouver un !!!

Pour rester dans le même sujet, trouvez moi cela





C'est à la base un chateau d'eau, bonne recherche


----------



## dellys (4 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bah je me suis dit qu'à l'usine, c'était le plus simple pour en trouver un !!!
> 
> Pour rester dans le même sujet, trouvez moi cela
> 
> ...



Est ce 
49°59'17''N 98°17'11,97''W
??


----------



## dellys (4 Janvier 2006)

sinon y a un truc là qui pourrait répondre à d'autre recherche d'avant:

49°57'15,86''N, 98°17'12,82''W


----------



## dellys (4 Janvier 2006)

Pardon pour les liens... je débute 

 49°59'17"N 98°17'11.97"W

et  49°57'15.86"N, 98°17'12.82"W


----------



## kaviar (4 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Pardon pour les liens... je débute
> 
> 49°59'17"N 98°17'11.97"W
> 
> et  49°57'15.86"N, 98°17'12.82"W



C'est la bonne ville, mais pas le bon endroit


----------



## dellys (4 Janvier 2006)

I have to go...

Si j'ai gagné je propose de chercher ça.

@+

Voir la pièce jointe 8247


----------



## kaviar (4 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> I have to go...
> 
> Si j'ai gagné je propose de chercher ça.
> 
> ...


Mais tu n'as pas gagné


----------



## dellys (4 Janvier 2006)

49°58'17.79"N 98°19'51.59"W

C'est bon ?

J'vais etre en retard


----------



## kaviar (4 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> 49°58'17.79"N 98°19'51.59"W
> 
> C'est bon ?
> 
> J'vais etre en retard




C'est bon   

Maintenant à toi la main


----------



## dellys (4 Janvier 2006)

Je disais donc :



			
				dellys a dit:
			
		

> I have to go...
> 
> Si j'ai gagné je propose de chercher ça.
> 
> ...


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Je disais donc :


Ben normalement c'est là:  45°35'11.00"N  1°10'25.00"W (comme en ateste le site du phare) Sauf que pour que le jeu soit un minimum interessant, il faut choisir des zones ou on VOIT l'objet de la recherche... Enfin il me semble...


----------



## dellys (5 Janvier 2006)

Sorry pas vérifié.

Je propose celà à la place:


----------



## kaviar (5 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Sorry pas vérifié.
> 
> Je propose celà à la place:



Il me semble que jpmiss à gagné !!! Et autre point, chercher ta nouvelle image pourquoi pas, mais alors supprime les coordonnées sur ton image !!!!!


----------



## dellys (5 Janvier 2006)

J'arrête ce jeu où je prend pas le temps de réfléchir et de vérifier ce que j'envoie...:rateau: la solution avec... :rateau:intelligent le gars...:rateau:

Je passe la main aux habitués.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que jpmiss à gagné !!!!


Et pas qu'un peu: j'ai trouvé un truc qu'on voit pas!
Faut etre 5eme dan a la NSA pour réussir un coup comme ça (ils ont fait comme ca aussi pour les armes de destruction massive en Irak  )



			
				kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Et autre point, chercher ta nouvelle image pourquoi pas, mais alors supprime les coordonnées sur ton image !!!!!


 
   

Bon je cherche un truc pas trop dur


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2006)

Indice: la totale


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2006)

Je vois bien dans quelle région c'est, mais qu'il est long ce fichu pont pour trouver l'endroit exact de ta photo


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2006)

Aié, c'est Pigeon Key : 24°42'13.50"N et 81°09'19.81"W 

En fait, c'est dans le remake de "La Totale", avec Schwartzy non ?


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Aié, c'est Pigeon Key : 24°42'13.50"N et 81°09'19.81"W
> 
> En fait, c'est dans le remake de "La Totale", avec Schwartzy non ?


 
D'ou l'indice 

A toi


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2006)

Merci


----------



## dellys (5 Janvier 2006)

*J'ai trouvé ça sur un autre forum MacGé.
Je propose que le premier qui arrive à dresser la liste des coordonnées gagne !*

*"*La campagne des 7 nouvelles merveilles du monde annonce les 21 candidats finalistes

 Londres, 3 Janvier
 Diffusé par PR Newswire pour The New 7 Wonders of the World

 ZURICH, Suisse, January 3 /PRNewswire/ -- Le président d'un panel d'éminents experts en architecture a annoncé les 21 sites mondiaux exceptionnels qui vont participer à la phase finale du concours pour devenir l'une des 7 nouvelles merveilles du monde.


     Voici les candidats finalistes officiels du concours des 7 nouvelles
     merveilles du monde en ordre alphabétique :

     01 Acropole, Athenes, Grèce
     02 Alhambra, Grenade, Espagne
     03 Angkor, Cambodge
     04 Chichen Itza, Yucatan, Mexique
     05 Christ Rédempteur, Rio de Janeiro, Brésil
     06 Colisée, Rome, Italie
     07 Statues de l'île de Pâques, Chili
     08 Tour Eiffel, Paris, France
     09 Grand Mur, Chine
     10 Sainte Sophie, Istanbul, Turquie
     11 Temple Kyomizu, Kyoto, Japon
     12 Kremlin, Moscou, Russia
     13 Machu Picchu, Pérou
     14 Château Neuschwanstein, Füssen, Allemagne
     15 Petra, Jordanie
     16 Pyramides de Gizeh, Égypte
     17 Statue de la liberté, New York, USA
     18 Stonehenge, Amesbury, Royaume-Uni
     19 Opéra de Sydney, Australie
     20 Taj Mahal, Agra, Inde
     21 Tombouctou, Mali*"*


----------



## guytantakul (5 Janvier 2006)

Oui, mais non !
C'est au vieux de parler, là...


----------



## dellys (5 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais non !
> C'est au vieux de parler, là...



Ca fait plus d'une heure qu'il ne parle plus...

Et c'est quoi cette ségrégation ?:hein:

Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait une hiérarchie sur le forum MacGé.:hein:


----------



## guytantakul (5 Janvier 2006)

La gagnant a le devoir de trouver un autre défi, c'est la règle, tout simplement


----------



## dellys (5 Janvier 2006)

Ouais mais a priori le dernier qui à parlé ne connaissait pas la règle et il est parti !

On risque d'attendre longtemps...

Faudrait mofier la régle en y incluant une notion de temps...

Je propose qu'au bout de 20 min n'importe qui propose une nouvelle recherche si le dernier n'a rien proposé.


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2006)

Eh euh oh, naméo : j'ai pas le droit de m'absenter pour aller manger  

Tiens, cherche çà :


----------



## dellys (5 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Eh euh oh, naméo : j'ai pas le droit de m'absenter pour aller manger
> 
> Tiens, cherche çà :



9°03'51.95"N 79°40'07.80"W


----------



## dellys (5 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Eh euh oh, naméo : j'ai pas le droit de m'absenter pour aller manger
> 
> Tiens, cherche çà :



Et nan, pas le droit de manger si t'as pas redonné une recherche...


----------



## azael (5 Janvier 2006)

c'est un fjord en norvege non?


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> 9°03'51.95"N 79°40'07.80"W



Non, ce n'est pas le canal de Panama 




			
				azael a dit:
			
		

> c'est un fjord en norvege non?


Bien essayé, y a de l'idée mais ce n'est ni un fjord, ni en Norvège


----------



## azael (5 Janvier 2006)

hum^^ oki


----------



## kaviar (5 Janvier 2006)

Je me permet de faire un petit rappel des règle édictées par le "Vénérable sage jpmiss"



			
				 jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Donc apres accord collégial a l'unanimité entre kaviar et moi même:
> 1 - le gagnant décide du site ou du type de site a trouver.
> 2 - si il s'agit de site de type "général" comme "parc d'attraction", "circuit automobile", "prison", il peut demander a avoir plusieurs résultats.
> 3 - quand plusieurs résultats sont requis, ils doivent tous figurer dans le meme post pour gagner.
> ...



Nous nous trouvons ici dand le cas N°4, donc merci de donner un petit indice...


----------



## dellys (5 Janvier 2006)

Canada ?


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Je me permet de faire un petit rappel des règle édictées par le "Vénérable sage jpmiss"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas de pbm, permets-toi 


Donc, cas numéro 4 : je surveille le topic et voici un indice... 

*Le schmilblick est en europe.*


----------



## dellys (5 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pas de pbm, permets-toi
> 
> 
> Donc, cas numéro 4 : je surveille le topic et voici un indice...
> ...



OK, dans une zone détaillée ??


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2006)

A l'ouest de l'europe


----------



## y&b (5 Janvier 2006)

Genre en grande Bretagne ?
mais j'ai pas très bien compris comment obtenir des coordonnées exactes ?
(je ne suis pas anglophone ni phile )


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Genre en grande Bretagne ?



Par exemple 

Pour les coordonnées, tu utilise GoogleEarth : tu localise le site auquel tu penses sur la carte et tu notes les coordonnées affichées en bas de la fenêtre.


----------



## y&b (5 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Par exemple
> 
> Pour les coordonnées, tu utilise GoogleEarth : tu localise le site auquel tu penses sur la carte et tu notes les coordonnées affichées en bas de la fenêtre.


Merci, c'est juste que ça manque de repères pour moi.
Mais je me lance :

56°04'59.88"N - 4°36'00.22"W ?


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2006)

çà se précise, ce n'est pas très loin mais ce n'est pas à Glasgow


----------



## y&b (5 Janvier 2006)

56°12'35.61"n 4°41'39.97"w ?


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2006)

Non plus... tu t'es rapproché un peu mais ce n'est toujours pas le Loch Lomond 

Le pbm, c'est que je ne vois pas donner un indice qui mettrait sur la voie sans donner de suite la réponse :rose:


----------



## dellys (5 Janvier 2006)

Loch Ness

56°59'00"N 4°53'23"W


----------



## dellys (5 Janvier 2006)

Pardon

57°17'55"N 4°27'26"W


----------



## kaviar (5 Janvier 2006)

Loch Ness ??
57°18'8.17"N 4°27'38.76"W


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Loch Ness
> 56°59'00"N 4°53'23"W





			
				dellys a dit:
			
		

> Pardon
> 57°17'55"N 4°27'26"W




Bravo 

Dsl Kaviar, grillé d'une petite minute


----------



## dellys (5 Janvier 2006)

YES 

Une enigme maintenant:

12 formes géométriques identiques

Il y aura de quoi s'y perdre... Bon courage.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> 12 formes géométriques identiques


Sur le meme site?


----------



## dellys (5 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Sur le meme site?



Voui


----------



## kaviar (5 Janvier 2006)

Vu que ce n'est pas très précis, voilà 12 rectangles à Athène
38° 2'26.15"N 23°47'25.20"E


----------



## dellys (5 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Vu que ce n'est pas très précis, voilà 12 rectangles à Athène
> 38° 2'26.15"N 23°47'25.20"E



Ok bien vu mais on peut s'y noyer mais pas s'y perdre !


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2006)

Labyrinthe donc ?


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2006)

Je cite : 
_LA CHAPELLE NOTRE DAME DE LA PAIX

La Chapelle de Montconseil, comme chacun de nous, a son histoire. C'est avec ce qui nous entoure que l'on traverse la vie. Ce que l'on côtoie peut nous être indifférent ou source de bonheur.

Cette chapelle fut érigée en 1956 à Montconseil sur un terrain vendu à la communauté catholique sous la condition expresse d'y construire une église lorsque le quartier serait complètement peuplé. A cette fin, le terrain était d'ailleurs beaucoup plus grand. L'architecte était le Père COCAGNAC, un Dominicain, qui a conçu les plans de la cathédrale de Créteil.

L'architecture, le style, les caractéristiques de ce bâtiment sont uniques dans la région. Elle est entièrement démontable, ce qui permettrait un éventuel transport et remontage ailleurs, si nécessaire. En effet, cette chapelle a été implantée ici, non loin d'Etiolles, à quelques kilomètres du Saulchoir, pour permettre aux Dominicains missionnaires de la visiter et d'en commander de semblables pour leurs missions (le choix d'une charpente tubulaire en fer était une garantie contre les termites).

Ceci, c'est son aspect technique et pratique. Mais regardons notre chapelle de plus près elle est pleine de symboles religieux.


Premier symbole

Elle est triangulaire, et chaque face représente une des personnes de la Sainte Trinité, Dieu le Père, son Fils Jésus-Christ et l'Esprit d'Amour qui Les unit et nous unit à Eux.


Deuxième symbole

Elle repose sur *douze *piliers qui évoquent les douze tribus d'lsraël.


Troisième symbole

Pour soutenir le toit, l'ossature de la charpente est triangulaire, triangulée et pyramidale. Cette triangulation symbolise le *labyrinthe*. Des labyrinthes centrés sont également inscrits sur les pavages des cathédrales de Chartres, d'Amiens et d'Orléans, entre autres.

Ce labyrinthe, c'est celui de notre vie, où nous cherchons peu à peu notre chemin. Un labyrinthe avec de nombreux carrefours, qui sont autant de choix, faciles ou difficiles, vers des chemins d'avenir ou des impasses !

Jésus-Christ se propose à nous comme "le Chemin, la Vérité et la Vie". Par sa Parole, il veut nous guider, nous éclairer pour nous aider à choisir et à vivre le chemin de l'Amour de Dieu et des autres. La Foi est cette confiance en Lui, pour L'écouter et Le suivre.



Quatrième symbole

Pour rompre la monotonie de cette géométrie, de cette vaste toile d'araignée. le grand lustre circulaire peut nous rappeler ta couronne du Christ-Roi, mais aussi sa couronne d'épines, au soir de son exécution : le Royaume et la puissance de Dieu, nous les découvrons dans l'apparente faiblesse de l'Amour et du don de soi.
Ce lustre porte douze lampes la lumière reçue par les douze Apôtres et que l'Eglise a pour mission de transmettre


Cinquième symbole

Cette chapelle est dédiée à ta Notre-Dame de la Paix. Nous pouvons penser que par les temps actuels, cette paix du Christ nous en avons grandement besoin


Sixième symbole

La Porte, qui symbolise le lieu de franchissement, de la décision, de l'accueil aussi. Elle invite au passage vers la lumière du Christ, Lui qui nous dit : "Je suis la Porte, celui qui entre par Moi sera sauvé et aura la vie éternelle" (Jean X - 9). Par cette porte, la chapelle s'ouvre sur la cité : Jésus-Christ nous y envoie pour vivre chaque jour sa Bonne Nouvelle et la partager, pour Le rencontrer en chacun de nos frères.​_
Bon, çà doit pas être çà


----------



## dellys (5 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je cite :
> _LA CHAPELLE NOTRE DAME DE LA PAIX
> 
> La Chapelle de Montconseil, comme chacun de nous, a son histoire...
> ...



Whaou

Mais effectivement c'est pas ça 

Mais y'a de l'idée


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> 12 formes géométriques identiques


 
Et si y en a 15?    41° 0'38.51"N 28°58'6.72"E


----------



## dellys (5 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et si y en a 15?    41° 0'38.51"N 28°58'6.72"E



C'est joli mais c'est pas çà non plus.

Je donne un p'tit indice sup.

Y'a une histoire de mi-homme mi-animal...

:sleep:


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2006)

Le labyrinthe du Minotaure ?


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2006)

Les douze travaux d'hercule (oui oui, celui qui rit... :rose


----------



## dellys (5 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Le labyrinthe du Minotaure ?



Si tu arrives à le trouver...pourquoi pas...méééé non


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2006)

Le chateau de Naxos avec ses douze tours ?


----------



## dellys (5 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Les douze travaux d'hercule (oui oui, celui qui rit... :rose



C'est drôle mais pas si éloigné de la bonne voie que celà...
si vous avez une culture bande dessinée...
Sans parler d'hercule mais d'un autre héro.

C'est pas claire ???:mouais:

J'me comprend


----------



## dellys (5 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Le chateau de Naxos avec ses douze tours ?


Nan :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2006)

Donc, les Douze travaux d'Astérix ?


----------



## dellys (5 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Donc, les Douze travaux d'Astérix ?



Si tu as lu tout asterix tu va bientôt trouver ! Na !


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2006)

29°58'32.51"N 31° 7'51.54"E


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2006)

Euh, douze pyramides ?


----------



## dellys (5 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> 29°58'32.51"N 31° 7'51.54"E



Bingo 

A toi


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2006)

En fait, ce doit être les douze triangles qui composent les faces des 3 pyramides vue de haut. 
Bien vu jpmiss


----------



## dellys (5 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh, douze pyramides ?



Non, non 3 x 4 triangles = 12

Sphynx = miHomme MiFélin

Pyramide = Labyrinth

CQFD

Bravo à jpmiss


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Non, non 3 x 4 triangles = 12
> 
> Sphynx = miHomme MiFélin
> 
> ...


 
Moi aussi je perdais mon temps avec le labyrinthe du minotaure jusqu'a ce que tu parles d'Asterix. 

Tiens trouvez moi le logo d'une marque de voiture allemande.
indice: c'est en allemagne


----------



## kaviar (5 Janvier 2006)

Bmw
 48°10'35.83"n 11°33'34.30"e


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2006)

bah ouais.
A toi


----------



## kaviar (5 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> bah ouais.
> A toi



Merci  

Encore un logo à trouver

Indice : Le logo de ce qui va vous permettre de le trouver


----------



## rubren (5 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> Encore un logo à trouver
> 
> Indice : Le logo de ce qui va vous permettre de le trouver



37° 25' 21.06" N - 122° 05' 06.06" W

ça serait trop facile....mais sait-on jamais


----------



## kaviar (5 Janvier 2006)

rubren a dit:
			
		

> 37° 25' 21.06" N - 122° 05' 06.06" W
> 
> ça serait trop facile....mais sait-on jamais



Pourtant c'est bien cela    

Bravo à toi la main


----------



## DarKOrange (5 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant c'est bien cela
> 
> Bravo à toi la main



Euh il est ou le logo ????


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Euh il est ou le logo ????


 
Faut zoomer un peu et decendre un peu


----------



## kaviar (5 Janvier 2006)

Le point précis

37°25'20.33"N 122° 5'6.00"W

C'est vrai que j'ai fait une vérification trop rapide des coordonnées


----------



## dellys (5 Janvier 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Euh il est ou le logo ????


37°25'20.36"N 122°05'06.00"W


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Je sais que ça n'est pas mon tour... mais je n en peux plus de chercher...

ça fait des jours (pas en non stop ) que je cherche la plaine peruvienne avec les imences signes bizars...... qui dessine des condors pour certain... (un  piste d'atterissage du grand condor dans "les cités d'or" pour d autres)

Help pleazzzzz


----------



## rubren (5 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> 37°25'20.36"N 122°05'06.00"W



Ok je suis bon joueur t'est plus précis que moi... quand disent les maitres du jeux.....


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2006)

> Je sais que ça n'est pas mon tour... mais je n en peux plus de chercher...
> 
> ça fait des jours (pas en non stop ) que je cherche la plaine peruvienne avec les imences signes bizars...... qui dessine des condors pour certain... (un piste d'atterissage du grand condor dans "les cités d'or" pour d autres)
> 
> Help pleazzzzz


 
La definition n'est pas assez bonne dans cette zone. On ne voit pas les signes.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

ok .... je pouvais toujours chercher..... 

Désolé d'avoir court circuiter le jeux ...


EDIT: J'ai trouver je ne sais comment mé c'est vrai que l'on ne voi rien.... pour ce que ça amuse : 14°43'41.42"S,75°08'16.663W


----------



## rubren (5 Janvier 2006)

Bon allez... pas très loin de auchan ou autres....


----------



## rubren (5 Janvier 2006)

Je vais manger....  du temps postez vos réponses...:hein:


----------



## ikenavo (5 Janvier 2006)

J'ai recup la version beta de google earth, commence par ce lancer, un cadre apparai, mais l'application quitte inopinément !!!!!

que faire ?


----------



## kaviar (5 Janvier 2006)

ikenavo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai recup la version beta de google earth, commence par ce lancer, un cadre apparai, mais l'application quitte inopinément !!!!!
> 
> que faire ?


Poser ta question ici


----------



## rubren (5 Janvier 2006)

rubren a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez... pas très loin de auchan ou autres....



Bon les pros....    ça coince ou quoi ?


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2006)

rubren a dit:
			
		

> Bon les pros....    ça coince ou quoi ?



Bah y a une vie en dehors de MacGé 
Bon si non ton truc c'est facile: j'habite presque a coté:
43°44'18.15"N  7°25'45.91"E



Et comme je suis sur d'avoir trouvé voici la recherche suivante:







Indice: la ville de pierre.


----------



## gKatarn (6 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon si non ton truc c'est facile: j'habite presque a coté:
> 43°44'18.15"N  7°25'45.91"E



Cheater


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Cheater


  

2eme indice: Pierre n'est pas Russe


----------



## gKatarn (6 Janvier 2006)

J'me disais aussi... StPetersbourg, trop simple


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> J'me disais aussi... StPetersbourg, trop simple


Hé hé


----------



## gKatarn (6 Janvier 2006)

Alors, Stone Town à Zanzibar.... euh, çà doit pas être çà vu la définition de la zone


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2006)

Disons que si Pierre n'est pas Russe c'est un saint quand meme...


----------



## gKatarn (6 Janvier 2006)

Il y a des palmiers sur ta photo, on va donc éliminer StPierre et Miquelon


----------



## kaviar (6 Janvier 2006)

Trouvé, mais pas à la bonne place ????

45°30'26.41"N, 73°32'53.91"W

C'est itinérant  
C'est le cirque du soleil


----------



## gKatarn (6 Janvier 2006)

çà fait très "chapiteau de cirque" sinon sur la photo.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2006)

Tout pres de l'eau claire


----------



## gKatarn (6 Janvier 2006)

Vu, çà arrive...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Trouvé, mais pas à la bonne place ????
> 
> 45°30'26.41"N, 73°32'53.91"W
> 
> ...


reste plus qu'a trouver la bonne place


----------



## gKatarn (6 Janvier 2006)

T'aimes bien la Florise jpmiss on dirait


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> T'aimes bien la Florise jpmiss on dirait


pas plus que ca mais on y voit des trucs rigolos dans google earth


----------



## gKatarn (6 Janvier 2006)

Put1, je dois tourner autour :rose:

Saint Petersburg , Clearwater tout çà...


----------



## DarKOrange (6 Janvier 2006)

Je l'ai !

 27°46'4.05"N 82°39'2.31"W


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai !
> 
> 27°46'4.05"N 82°39'2.31"W



Bingo! 

Désolé gKatarn


----------



## gKatarn (6 Janvier 2006)

Eh ben faut que je nettoie mes binocles, passé dessus sans le voir


----------



## DarKOrange (6 Janvier 2006)

Bon ça devient plus dur de trouver une énigme sympa plutôt que d'y répondre  si quelqu'un a une idée, je laisse ma place !


----------



## dellys (6 Janvier 2006)

J'en ai bien une pour vous...


Un ordinateur dans un champs...:mouais:


Cela vous tente ?


----------



## y&b (6 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai bien une pour vous...
> 
> 
> Un ordinateur dans un champs...:mouais:
> ...



Oui, mais va faloir être un peu plus précis ...


----------



## dellys (6 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais va faloir être un peu plus précis ...



C'est en allemagne...


----------



## dellys (6 Janvier 2006)

Voici la zone de recherche...

Ce serait trop long...

J'ai le temps d'aller manger ??!!


----------



## y&b (6 Janvier 2006)

J'ai ça, mais j'ai pas reussi à définir si c'était un PB ou un Ibook 

51°16'19.99"N 5°36'23.41E


----------



## dellys (6 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> J'ai ça, mais j'ai pas reussi à définir si c'était un PB ou un Ibook
> 
> 51°16'19.99"N 5°36'23.41E



Jolie

Ce serait plutôt le mac Classic avec un gros lecteur de D7 mais non c'est pas ça.

C'est pas du apple que l'on cherche.


----------



## kaviar (6 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Voici la zone de recherche...
> 
> Ce serait trop long...
> 
> J'ai le temps d'aller manger ??!!


Tu est en plein sur la hollande là iii


----------



## dellys (6 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Tu est en plein sur la hollande là iii



Regarde bien la zone de recherche... il y a bien de l'allemagne...

Allez, indice sup :

51147 et 53111


----------



## kaviar (6 Janvier 2006)

J'ai trouvé un joli Mac, il faut prendre un peu de hauteur

50°48'4.58"N 7° 4'18.93"E

Et un joli poisson

50°46'52.43"N 7° 4'36.33"E


----------



## dellys (6 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé un joli Mac, il faut prendre un peu de hauteur
> 
> 50°48'4.58"N 7° 4'18.93"E
> 
> ...



Excellent, ya même le logo apple...

Mais ce que l'on cherche c'est fait xprê par des bonshommes.

Allez, ... 51503 ... recherchez à 8000 pieds environ.


----------



## kaviar (6 Janvier 2006)

Après de multiple aller-retour entre Bonn et Cologne je ne vois rien !!!


----------



## y&b (6 Janvier 2006)

Un indice, un indice !!!


----------



## dellys (6 Janvier 2006)

A l'est de l'aéroport, de l'autre coté de l'autoroute il y a Rosrath (51503).

C'est à l'est... pas loin ... 6000 pieds d'altitude et vous ne pouvez pas le manquer.


----------



## kaviar (6 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> A l'est de l'aéroport, de l'autre coté de l'autoroute il y a Rosrath (51503).
> 
> C'est à l'est... pas loin ... 6000 pieds d'altitude et vous ne pouvez pas le manquer.


Si, si !!!!!


----------



## dellys (6 Janvier 2006)

Je donne la réponse à celui qui me trouve des coordonnées où l'on peut voir la grande muraille de chine.

Tois plombe que je cherche une bonne résolution...


----------



## kaviar (6 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Je donne la réponse à celui qui me trouve des coordonnées où l'on peut voir la grande muraille de chine.
> 
> Tois plombe que je cherche une bonne résolution...



Il ni en à pas !!!


Ici tu tombe dessus

37°43'56.90"N 107°29'31.47"E


3 heures que tu nous e****de avec un ordinateur et tu ne trouve même pas ce que l'on voit de la lune !!!


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Je donne la réponse à celui qui me trouve des coordonnées où l'on peut voir la grande muraille de chine.
> 
> Tois plombe que je cherche une bonne résolution...


 
42.701936359N, 115.993694935E


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Il ni en à pas !!!


Si tu clique ici il y a une overlay (activer les "bbs community layers" a gauche)


----------



## y&b (6 Janvier 2006)

Dellys, donne nous les coordonnées de ton ordi ...


----------



## dellys (6 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Il ni en à pas !!!
> 
> 
> Ici tu tombe dessus
> ...



50°53'20.00"N 7°12'12.00"E

Merci

A toi ou jpmiss


----------



## dellys (6 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> 50°53'20.00"N 7°12'12.00"E
> 
> Merci
> 
> A toi ou jpmiss


Les coordonnées de jpmiss m'ont l'air meilleures c'est à toi.

dsl Kaviar.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Les coordonnées de jpmiss m'ont l'air meilleures c'est à toi.
> 
> dsl Kaviar.


Je laisse la main a kaviar pour cette fois ci (pas le temps de chercher)


----------



## y&b (6 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> 50°53'20.00"N 7°12'12.00"E ...


T'avais pas parler d'ordinateur  :rateau:


----------



## dellys (6 Janvier 2006)

Le VAIO est un ordinateur par SONY...

J'avoue que vous avez trouvé des trucs bien plus sympa que ce logo dans le champs... (faut être tordu pour le faire).

Mais vous ne les auriez pas trouvé sans l'enigme...


----------



## dellys (6 Janvier 2006)

Si ça vous chante j'ai bien un gros escargot violet à trouver.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Si ça vous chante j'ai bien un gros escargot violet à trouver.


Bah en fait j'ai eu une idée de recherche facile et rapide: une ville avec 2 aéroports maritimes


----------



## gKatarn (6 Janvier 2006)

Tous les 2 aéroports internationaux ?


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tous les 2 aéroports internationaux ?


 
Ouais


----------



## gKatarn (6 Janvier 2006)

Hong-kong ?

22°17'01.92"N 114°08'59.17"E


---
EDIT : si c'est la bonne réponse, ben je passe la main... je m'en vais du taf là


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Hong-kong ?
> 
> 22°17'01.92"N 114°08'59.17"E
> 
> ...


 
C'est la bonne réponse en effet.
Si tu passe la main on a qu'a continuer avec l'escargot violet de dellys


----------



## dellys (6 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est la bonne réponse en effet.
> Si tu passe la main on a qu'a continuer avec l'escargot violet de dellys



Ok mais attention je reprendrai le fil dans 1h30 à 2h00.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Ok mais attention je reprendrai le fil dans 1h30 à 2h00.


Un indice avant de partir?


----------



## dellys (6 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Un indice avant de partir?




Euh.... Celine Dion


Fastoche


----------



## guytantakul (7 Janvier 2006)

Vegas !

36°08'16.18"N 115°09'57.81"W

Maintenant une représentation du personnage de l'avatar de backcat


----------



## kaviar (7 Janvier 2006)

Je me permet encore une fois de faire un petit rappel des règle édictées par le "Vénérable sage jpmiss"



> Posté par jpmiss
> Donc apres accord collégial a l'unanimité entre kaviar et moi même:
> 1 - le gagnant décide du site ou du type de site a trouver.
> 2 - si il s'agit de site de type "général" comme "parc d'attraction", "circuit automobile", "prison", il peut demander a avoir plusieurs résultats.
> ...



Nous nous trouvons ici dand le cas N°4, donc merci de donner un petit indice...



> *ces regles devront être gravées dans le marbre servant de soccle a mon buste (lui meme coulé dans le bronze comme il se doit).*


----------



## guytantakul (7 Janvier 2006)

Un indice... Pas facile... Alice au pays des merveilles ? Chat de Cheshire ? Chat à resort ?


----------



## guytantakul (8 Janvier 2006)

Personne ?
Bon, allez, même si Chat à "resort" était un indice facile, on peut rajouter "disnelyland" devant...


----------



## kaviar (8 Janvier 2006)

Ça ????

48°52'28.94"N 2°46'26.74"E


----------



## guytantakul (8 Janvier 2006)

Mais oui, mais oui ! J'ai bien cru voir un gros minet !

Bravo mon kav' ! À toi ! 

PS : c'était difficile, tu penses ?


----------



## kaviar (8 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> PS : c'était difficile, tu penses ?


Non, le problème est de savoir ou chercher   

Bon un petit coup de rapidité pour changer :

3 métros aériens


----------



## bebert (8 Janvier 2006)

Paris : 48.846641° 2.305990°
Chicago : 41.885756° -87.635787°
Bangkok : 13.750811° 100.531822°


----------



## kaviar (8 Janvier 2006)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Paris : 48.846641° 2.305990°
> Chicago : 41.885756° -87.635787°
> Bangkok : 13.750811° 100.531822°



Pour de la rapidité, c'est de la rapidité   

A toi la main  




> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à bebert.


:hein: :hein: :hein:


----------



## gKatarn (8 Janvier 2006)

Abincéconsa : je cherchais UNE ville avec TROIS lignes de métro aérien et pas TROIS ville avec UNE ligne :rose:


----------



## kaviar (8 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Abincéconsa : je cherchais UNE ville avec TROIS lignes de métro aérien et pas TROIS ville avec UNE ligne :rose:


Effectivement j'aurais dû précisé (quoi que !!! comparativement, c'était plus simple), dans ce cas, pas besoin de se casser la tête, les villes qui ont des métros aériens ont en générale plus de 3 lignes (rien que Paris !!)


----------



## gKatarn (8 Janvier 2006)

Oui mais pas forcément trois lignes de métro aérien


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Janvier 2006)

Cherche pas de fausses excuses toi


----------



## bebert (8 Janvier 2006)

Merci.  

Question de rapidité : les quatre stades de tennis du grand chelem.
J'ai pas vérifié mais ça doit être jouable.


----------



## gKatarn (8 Janvier 2006)

Roland-Garros, France : 48°50'29.24" N 2°14'56.85"E
Wimbledon, UK : 51°26'04.19"N 0°12'51.72"W
Melbourne, Australie : 37°49'18.05"S 144°58'43.68"E
Flushing Meadows, US : 40°44'48.85"N 73°50'49.82"W


----------



## bebert (8 Janvier 2006)

Bravo, à toi !


----------



## gKatarn (8 Janvier 2006)

Euh, pas trop le temps là, je cherche qq chose demain ;-)


----------



## gKatarn (9 Janvier 2006)

Tours jumelles


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Janvier 2006)




----------



## gKatarn (9 Janvier 2006)

A toi la main

---
PS : faut préciser les coordonnées et le nom je crois


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> A toi la main
> 
> ---
> PS : faut préciser les coordonnées et le nom je crois


Cliques sur la photo, et il y a les coordonnées 


Maintenant je veux des ronds verts


----------



## dellys (9 Janvier 2006)

34°37'55"n 118°03'00"w

37°38'52"N 115°48'29"W


----------



## gKatarn (9 Janvier 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Cliques sur la photo, et il y a les coordonnées
> 
> 
> Maintenant je veux des ronds verts



Oui, je n'avais pas vu les coordonnées :rose: mais y a pas le nom : Petronas Towers 


Et pour les ronds verts, on suggère poliment : on n'exige pas :rateau:


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> 34°37'55"n 118°03'00"w
> 
> 37°38'52"N 115°48'29"W




A toi la main


----------



## dellys (9 Janvier 2006)

Ok merci.

Maintenant je vous propose de chercher ceci

Prononcez "Yéssous"


----------



## kaviar (9 Janvier 2006)

23°27'28.26"S 46°47'31.64"W

Trop simple


----------



## dellys (9 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> 23°27'28.26"S 46°47'31.64"W
> 
> Trop simple



Pas forcément pour tout le monde...

Je commence à croire à ce que l'on m'a dit hier sur ta culture...

J'plaisante. à toi.

Le prochain sera plus dur... rien que pour toi...


----------



## kaviar (9 Janvier 2006)

merci

Bon un peu plus compliqué

Je veux (non, pour faie plaisir à gKatarn) je voudrais un batiment

indice : Les extra-terrestres devaient s'y présenter pour aider les hommes à découvrir le secret de l'immortalité.


----------



## gKatarn (9 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> indice : Les extra-terrestres devaient s'y présenter pour aider les hommes à découvrir le secret de l'immortalité.



Tu regardes trop Sci-Fi


----------



## dellys (9 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> merci
> 
> Bon un peu plus compliqué
> 
> ...



Rapport au cinéma?


----------



## kaviar (9 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Rapport au cinéma?


Pas du tout.

Indice 2 concernant la personne qui est l'instigatrice de ce batiment :

Des rumeurs veulent qu'il  aurait été contrôlé malgré lui par les servises secrets. Le but était de réveiller la population du danger de la guerre  atomique (n`oublions pas qu`on étaient en pleine guerre froide) et de créer de nouvelles religions, qui devait appuyer le pouvoir politique contre la menace du communiste.


----------



## dellys (9 Janvier 2006)

Rael ?


----------



## gKatarn (9 Janvier 2006)

En pleine guerre froide ?


----------



## kaviar (9 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> En pleine guerre froide ?


Et oui

Indice 3 concernant toujours le bonhomme :
Le 18 juin 1952, un pilote civil américain, reçoit une communication télépathique....


----------



## gKatarn (9 Janvier 2006)

Mon message n'était pas relatif à ton indice mais au _Rael _ de dellys


----------



## dellys (9 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Mon message n'était pas relatif à ton indice mais au _Rael _ de dellys



Ok d'accord...

Pour ma défense, Rael est immortel... je crois.


----------



## gKatarn (9 Janvier 2006)

Ah pas faux çà


----------



## dellys (9 Janvier 2006)

34°11'47"n 116°24'24"w ?

Si c'est ça, franchement je ne regrette pas de ne pas avoir sci-fi !!!

C'est tordu ton truc !

Mais ça casse bien la tête et on visite !


----------



## dellys (9 Janvier 2006)

C'est ce truc là ?

Voir la pièce jointe 8355


----------



## kaviar (9 Janvier 2006)

Eh eh... on fait moins les malins la......

Bon tu n'es pas très loin... Voici la photo du bâtiment





Qui est situé pas très loin (au sud légèrement ouest) de ce rocher connu aussi des ufologues





et visible avec Google Earth




> C'est ce truc là ?


Oui, l'« integratron », le temple construit par George Van Tassel


----------



## dellys (9 Janvier 2006)

Ok donne nous les coordonnées exactes pour aller voir.

Je propose un éclate rétine :

Une etoile de mer à rio de janeiro.

Bon courage


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Ok donne nous les coordonnées exactes pour aller voir.
> 
> Je propose un éclate rétine :
> 
> ...


Pour proposer, il faut gagner :modo:

Réponds à la question précédente et la main sera à toi


----------



## dellys (9 Janvier 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Pour proposer, il faut gagner :modo:
> 
> Réponds à la question précédente et la main sera à toi



J'pensais qu c'était bon... Désolé.

T'as trouvé ?

C'est pas loin et je n'ai pas google earth sur ce poste (10.3.9).


----------



## dellys (10 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Eh eh... on fait moins les malins la......
> 
> Bon tu n'es pas très loin... Voici la photo du bâtiment
> 
> ...



34°17'39.5"N 116°24'14"W ?

et 

34°19'58"N 116°23'20"W

pour le rocher


----------



## kaviar (10 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> 34°17'39.5"N 116°24'14"W ?



  Bravo
A toi la main


----------



## dellys (10 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Ok donne nous les coordonnées exactes pour aller voir.
> 
> Je propose un éclate rétine :
> 
> ...


 Merci...

Bon OK. Pas grand chose en stock à part mon étoile de mer à rio.

C'est étonnant mais pas facile à trouver (petite).

pour info : Sur mon écran elle se distingue à 3000 ft


----------



## kaviar (10 Janvier 2006)

Ami(e)s de Jouons avec Google .... earth !

La version officielle de Google Earth est disponible ici...

En route pour de nouvelles aventures​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Janvier 2006)

Ca change quoi ?


----------



## guytantakul (11 Janvier 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Ca change quoi ?



Ben juste que ménant, tu peux cliquer sur l'icône dans le dock le front fier et le menton guerrier, sans coups d'½il furtifs vers la porte et frissons dans le dos 

(ah, non, je me trompe, c'est pas google earth  )


----------



## kaviar (12 Janvier 2006)

Bon, Dellys, il ne serait pas temps pour un petit indice   

Vous avez vule jeu qu'a lancé Adidas avec Google Eath !!!


----------



## dellys (12 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Merci...
> 
> Bon OK. Pas grand chose en stock à part mon étoile de mer à rio.
> 
> ...


 Bonjour à tous.

Pour ceux qui ont cherché (je ne doute pas qu'ils ont été nombreux ...: les coordonnées étaient :

22°58'07"S 43°05'43"W

A qui la main ?

Edit : OOOOPs désolé Kaviar mais les grands esprits se rencontrent. 2 jours et on envoie un message en même temps.
Toutes mes confuse j'était en déplacement.
A toi la main.


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bon, Dellys, il ne serait pas temps pour un petit indice
> 
> Vous avez vule jeu qu'a lancé Adidas avec Google Eath !!!


Sauf que pour que ça marche,
il faut décocher une case dans les prefs, et ce n'est pas possible sur la version mac


----------



## kaviar (12 Janvier 2006)

Chez moi elle l'est !!!


----------



## y&b (12 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Pour ceux qui ont cherché (je ne doute pas qu'ils ont été nombreux ...: les coordonnées étaient :
> 
> ...


  Détrompe toi, j'y est consacré deux soirées !
Il faut avouer aussi que tu disais qu'elle était visible à partir de 3000 ft, mais je crois que tu aurais pu aller jusqu'à 1000 :mouais:


----------



## kaviar (12 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Détrompe toi, j'y est consacré deux soirées !
> Il faut avouer aussi que tu disais qu'elle était visible à partir de 3000 ft, mais je crois que tu aurais pu aller jusqu'à 1000 :mouais:


Je pense que tu mérite largement de prendre la main


----------



## y&b (12 Janvier 2006)

Bon alors un simple (du moins je pense).
Ce que nous cherchons se situe prés du premiers méridien de référence de l'histoire et est très solicité depuis sa réouverture.


----------



## dellys (12 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Détrompe toi, j'y est consacré deux soirées !
> Il faut avouer aussi que tu disais qu'elle était visible à partir de 3000 ft, mais je crois que tu aurais pu aller jusqu'à 1000 :mouais:



..."on m'aurait menti ?" 

Elle est visible à partirde 3000, pas grosse mais elle l'est ! 

Désolé pour tes 2 soirées...


----------



## y&b (12 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> ...Désolé pour tes 2 soirées...


pas de problème, ça occupe


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors un simple (du moins je pense).
> Ce que nous cherchons se situe prés du premiers méridien de référence de l'histoire et est très solicité depuis sa réouverture.




keski vient de réouvrir???


----------



## kaviar (13 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> keski vient de réouvrir???


Justement, le but du jeu est de le découvrir 



			
				y&b a dit:
			
		

> Ce que nous cherchons se situe prés du premiers méridien de référence de l'histoire et est très solicité depuis sa réouverture.


Lorsque tu dis près de, c'est près comment ???????


----------



## dellys (13 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors un simple (du moins je pense).
> Ce que nous cherchons se situe prés du premiers méridien de référence de l'histoire et est très solicité depuis sa réouverture.


L premier méridien de l'histoire (en France) était Paris.

Je pense donc à l'aérogare 2E de Roissy Charles de Gaulle.

49°00'16"N 2°34'38"E


----------



## jpmiss (13 Janvier 2006)

La bibliotheque nationale de Paris?  48°52'2.47"N 2°20'16.68"E


----------



## y&b (13 Janvier 2006)

C'est bien a Paris que cela ce passe !
Mais la bonne réponse n'est pas tombée .
Je vous redonne donc un indice : Que de rivets ...
(5inon, désolé de ne pas avoir pu répondre avant, mais jétais un peu trop pris.)


----------



## dellys (13 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien a Paris que cela ce passe !
> Mais la bonne réponse n'est pas tombée .
> Je vous redonne donc un indice : Que de rivets ...
> (5inon, désolé de ne pas avoir pu répondre avant, mais jétais un peu trop pris.)



Le grand palais et sa verrière (les rivets...) ?

48°51'58"N 2°18'44"E


----------



## y&b (13 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Le grand palais et sa verrière (les rivets...) ?
> 
> 48°51'58"N 2°18'44"E


Bravo 
A toi la main


----------



## dellys (13 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Bravo
> A toi la main



 Merci 

Une facile...

J'aime bien les voitures...

Recherchons le logo d'une marque de voiture historique.

Ce n'est pas une marque allemande.

Bonne recherche.


----------



## y&b (13 Janvier 2006)

Quel pays ?


----------



## kaviar (13 Janvier 2006)

Restons français, mais en Espagne

41°57'45.79"N 4°29'31.33"W


----------



## kaviar (13 Janvier 2006)

ou Asiatique

41°19'22.02"N  2° 8'56.73"E


----------



## Pochtroi (13 Janvier 2006)

Désolé, c pas mon tour, d'autant plus que je n'ai gagné aucune manche... mais je cherche ça depuis un bout de temps : Quelqu'un a-t-il vu un avion en vol (voire au décollage ou à l'approche) ?


----------



## dellys (13 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Quel pays ?



Autre indice :

10 fois plus vite.


----------



## dellys (13 Janvier 2006)

Pochtroi a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, c pas mon tour, d'autant plus que je n'ai gagné aucune manche... mais je cherche ça depuis un bout de temps : Quelqu'un a-t-il vu un avion en vol (voire au décollage ou à l'approche) ?



J'en ai vu un en approche sur Orly

Cherche dans la direction SudOuest d'Orly.


----------



## kaviar (13 Janvier 2006)

Pochtroi a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, c pas mon tour, d'autant plus que je n'ai gagné aucune manche... mais je cherche ça depuis un bout de temps : Quelqu'un a-t-il vu un avion en vol (voire au décollage ou à l'approche) ?



Approche finale :
29°32'56.10"N 98°29'38.18"W

Au décollage
30° 2'0.73"N 91°52'56.42"W


----------



## Pochtroi (13 Janvier 2006)

Endore so sorry, je sais que c interdit les questions techniques ici, mais ca me permettra de pouvoir jouer après ! Il n'y a pas une version de Google Earth pour OS 10.3.9. En attendant, je vais chercher mon vionvion sur maps.google.com...


----------



## Pochtroi (13 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Approche finale :
> 29°32'56.10"N 98°29'38.18"W
> 
> Au décollage
> 30° 2'0.73"N 91°52'56.42"W



Mais justement, sur le site je ne trouve ps les coordonnées?...


----------



## kaviar (13 Janvier 2006)

Pochtroi a dit:
			
		

> Mais justement, sur le site je ne trouve ps les coordonnées?...


Il faut les copier dans le champ "recherche"


----------



## Pochtroi (13 Janvier 2006)

Merci! Très joli celui d'Orly, bien haut, tout ça...
Celui-là : 30° 2'0.73"N 91°52'56.42"W, toutes mes félicitations, il fallait le voir, même s'il est sur la piste, il faut avoir l'idée d'aller chercher dans ce trou du cul du Monde


----------



## Pochtroi (13 Janvier 2006)

Sinon, un autre sujet (vous semblez être en état de léthargie temporaire!!!) ou plutôt deux...
Cherchez le plus grand lac possible ou la plus grande piscaille (on comparera la superficie et les échelles...)


----------



## kaviar (13 Janvier 2006)

Pochtroi a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, un autre sujet (vous semblez être en état de léthargie temporaire!!!) ou plutôt deux...
> Cherchez le plus grand lac possible ou la plus grande piscaille (on comparera la superficie et les échelles...)


Il y a déjà une énigme en cours !!!!

Postée par dellys


----------



## y&b (13 Janvier 2006)

Pochtroi a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, un autre sujet (vous semblez être en état de léthargie temporaire!!!) ou plutôt deux...
> Cherchez le plus grand lac possible ou la plus grande piscaille (on comparera la superficie et les échelles...)


 Heu ... y a déjà une enigme en cours ... 
Mais quand tu aura trouvé, tu pourras en proposer une ! :rateau: 

edit : J'ai rien dit :rose:


----------



## dellys (13 Janvier 2006)

Pochtroi a dit:
			
		

> Merci! Très joli celui d'Orly, bien haut, tout ça...
> Celui-là : 30° 2'0.73"N 91°52'56.42"W, toutes mes félicitations, il fallait le voir, même s'il est sur la piste, il faut avoir l'idée d'aller chercher dans ce trou du cul du Monde


Dans le genre trou du cul du monde y'a déjà eu celui là dans les recherches.

49°57'15.86''N 98°17'12.82''W

Sinon pour proposer une nouvelle recherche il te faut en gagner une...

Tu peux poser des questions pour aider ta recherche sur la dernière proposée.

Edit : moi non plus j'ai rien dit

Edit 2 : le pauvre tout le monde lui tombe dessus....


----------



## y&b (13 Janvier 2006)

Je pense que là, il doit avoir compris


----------



## Pochtroi (13 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que là, il doit avoir compris



Ca va, je cherche je cherche... mais pour le moment je n'ai qu'un chevron en Antarctique!!!


----------



## y&b (13 Janvier 2006)

Pochtroi a dit:
			
		

> Ca va, je cherche je cherche... mais pour le moment je n'ai qu'un chevron en Antarctique!!!


Il faut dire que les indices de dellys sont assez enigmatiques :mouais:

Tu veux toujours pas nous dire dans quel pays, dellys ? Allez sivouplait


----------



## dellys (13 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Il faut dire que les indices de dellys sont assez enigmatiques :mouais:
> 
> Tu veux toujours pas nous dire dans quel pays, dellys ? Allez sivouplait



Ce serait trop simple

Allez je vous donne 2 indices.

(en fait j'vous quitte pour 1H00)

L'immeuble à la même forme que le logo

et

12h28
1h33

PS : Plutôt que vous abimer la rétine essayez d'autre forme de recherche...


----------



## Pochtroi (13 Janvier 2006)

Je préfère les constructions naturelles que le béton.






Pour les vérifs, je ne peux pas vous donner les coordonnées exactes mais c'est au Nord de l'Islande près de la côte!


----------



## kaviar (13 Janvier 2006)

Bon alors

42°18'8.05"N  83°13'52.43"W


----------



## dellys (13 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors
> 
> 42°18'8.05"N  83°13'52.43"W



C'est pas les bonnes coordonnées.

En revanche si vous pouviez me passer les réponses en image ce serait plus pratique.

Sur ce poste je n'ai pas google earth (J'ai juste pris les coordonnées)...


----------



## dellys (13 Janvier 2006)

Je vais faire plaisir à y&b...

C'est aux EtatsUnis...


----------



## Pochtroi (13 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Je vais faire plaisir à y&b...
> 
> C'est aux EtatsUnis...




 :hein: ... C'est grand les EU ... :hein:


----------



## dellys (13 Janvier 2006)

Pochtroi a dit:
			
		

> :hein: ... C'est grand les EU ... :hein:



Ok j'peu aussi te donner la solution directe...

Y'a des indices dés la première phrase...


----------



## y&b (13 Janvier 2006)

Ça, c'est la capture d'ecran correspondant aux coordonnée de kaviar ...

edit : ça marche pas ma capture d'ecran :mouais: , mais je peux vous assurer que c'est un batiment oval avec la charte graphique de ford sur le toit !!!


----------



## kaviar (13 Janvier 2006)

Voilà


----------



## dellys (13 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Ça, c'est la capture d'ecran correspondant aux coordonnée de kaviar ...
> 
> edit : ça marche pas ma capture d'ecran :mouais: , mais je peux vous assurer que c'est un batiment oval avec la charte graphique de ford sur le toit !!!



Tu dois pouvoir enregistrer l'image de Google eath dans Fichier (save image ou un truc comme ça) et la passer en pièce jointe.


----------



## dellys (13 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Voilà




Ok c'est ça...
J'avais pas ces coordonnées là...   

Pô compris.

A toi Kaviar


----------



## y&b (13 Janvier 2006)

Ah ben c'est fais ...
Merci pour l'info en tout cas (j'suis un peu boulet moi en ce moment :rateau


----------



## kaviar (13 Janvier 2006)

Ouf, j'ai eu peur !!!!

Bon, je vais manger, je vous en prépare un après


----------



## dellys (13 Janvier 2006)

Euh bah moi j'vais attendre un p'tit MQCD.
Sinon j'peux aussi m'acheter Tiger... 

Allez ad'taleur sur le MQCD.


----------



## kaviar (13 Janvier 2006)

Un petit simple

indice : Mémoire du monde


----------



## Pochtroi (13 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Un petit simple
> 
> indice : Mémoire du monde








Un cratère de météorite datant de 210 millions d'années déniché au Manicouagan (Québec)
Désolé si ce n'est pas ca mais ton sujet est assez vague?


----------



## kaviar (13 Janvier 2006)

Pochtroi a dit:
			
		

> Un cratère de météorite datant de 210 millions d'années déniché au Manicouagan (Québec)
> Désolé si ce n'est pas ca mais ton sujet est assez vague?


Pas du tout, Google est ton ami


----------



## Pochtroi (13 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout, Google est ton ami



J'ai justement trouvé cette page via Google La plus grosse météorite tombée sur Terre?

En revanche je suis d'accord qu'avec 210 millions on est loin de ce que je cherchais (l'origine de la Terre) et que ce n'est pas le plus gros cratère que j'ai trouvé!


----------



## jpmiss (13 Janvier 2006)

J'ai pas trouvé UN site mais 788... :rateau:


----------



## Pochtroi (13 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas trouvé UN site mais 788... :rateau:




Estimes-toi heureux !  Moi j'en ai 7 190 000 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Enfin bref, mister Kaviar, si t'avais un aute indice, je serais preneur parce que pour l'instant, à part le programme de l'UNESCO...


----------



## Pochtroi (13 Janvier 2006)

Voici la seule des sept merveilles du monde encore sur pieds : la pyramide de Khéops






:afraid: J'espère que c'est ça...


----------



## Pochtroi (14 Janvier 2006)

Puisque tout le monde est parti et que par conséquent, personne ne donne la réponse, je propose à d'éventuels nouveaux utilisateurs de rechercher la place de l'Etoile. Vous aurez, j'espère, compris qu'elle ne se trouve pas à Paris!


----------



## y&b (14 Janvier 2006)

48°51'01.18"n  2°18'24.47"e ?


----------



## Pochtroi (14 Janvier 2006)

Pochtroi a dit:
			
		

> Vous aurez, j'espère, compris qu'elle ne se trouve pas à Paris!



Donc pas dans le 15ème arrondissement non plus !!!


----------



## dellys (14 Janvier 2006)

La mémoire du monde de kaviar a été trouvée ???


----------



## kaviar (14 Janvier 2006)

Bon, je m'étais dit, je leur en met un simple !!!! Mais vous partez dans de ces directions !!!!

indice 2 : C'est un bâtiment


----------



## dellys (14 Janvier 2006)

Une petite recherche rapide ma donne La bibliothéque Jagellon à Cracovie en Pologne.

Malheureusement sans Google Earth pas de coordonnées à fournir.

La main à celui qui les trouvera.


Info:
http://portal.unesco.org/ci/fr/ev.php-URL_ID=4989&URL_DO=DO_TOPIC&URL_SECTION=201.html


----------



## kaviar (14 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Une petite recherche rapide ma donne La bibliothéque Jagellon à Cracovie en Pologne.
> 
> Malheureusement sans Google Earth pas de coordonnées à fournir.
> 
> ...


Nous ne devons pas avoir les même moteurs de recherche !!!!

indice 3 : Paris


----------



## dellys (14 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Nous ne devons pas avoir les même moteurs de recherche !!!!
> 
> indice 3 : Paris



Ok c'était ma première idée mais Copernic m'a plus convaincu...

La bibliothèque François Mitterrand.

(Dans Google la recherche ."Mémoire du monde" batiment. donne des résultats sur les deux. les guillemets sont importants)


----------



## kaviar (14 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> La bibliothèque François Mitterrand.


Toujours pas



			
				dellys a dit:
			
		

> (Dans Google la recherche ."Mémoire du monde" batiment. donne des résultats sur les deux. les guillemets sont importants)


Tu complique ta recherche !!


----------



## dellys (14 Janvier 2006)

Si on est dans l'unvivers cinématographiq, c'est peut-être le palais de Chaillot.

Sinon je pensais au Louvre...


----------



## dellys (14 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Toujours pas
> 
> 
> Tu complique ta recherche !!




J'complique pas, j'affine !!!!!


----------



## y&b (14 Janvier 2006)

kaviar, Tu n'as pas répondu aux coordonnées que j'ai postées cette nuit là ! :mouais:


----------



## kaviar (14 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> 48°51'01.18"n  2°18'24.47"e ?



Mille excuses, je n'avais pas vu.

C'est bon   

A toi la main


----------



## dellys (14 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Mille excuses, je n'avais pas vu.
> 
> C'est bon
> 
> A toi la main


C'était quoi finalement ?

Photos pour moi si c'est pas abuser... (Pas GE sur ce poste)


----------



## kaviar (14 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> C'était quoi finalement ?
> 
> Photos pour moi si c'est pas abuser... (Pas GE sur ce poste)


Simplement le bâtiment de l'UNESCO

Quelques infos ici...


----------



## y&b (14 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Mille excuses, je n'avais pas vu.
> 
> C'est bon
> 
> A toi la main


Il faut dire à ta décharge, que ce n'est pas évident lorsqu'il y a plusieurs énigme de postées ...  :mouais: 
Bon je reviens

edit : c'etait le bâtiment du siège de l'Unesco, 7, place Fontenoy Paris 7 ème (derrière les Invalides)


----------



## y&b (14 Janvier 2006)

Et hop, c'est reparti !
Indice : Les rosbif sont de grands enfants ...


----------



## dellys (14 Janvier 2006)

La grande roue de Londres ?


----------



## y&b (14 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> La grande roue de Londres ?


 Si tu me donne sont nom, je te l'accorde 
Et bé ce fut bref ...


----------



## kaviar (14 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Et bé ce fut bref ...



Je sais bien que dellys n'a pas Google Earth sur son poste de travail, mais donner le réponse sans coordonnées ni photo, cela devient un peu trop simple


----------



## y&b (14 Janvier 2006)

Absolument d'accord !
dellys, non seulement je veux le nom, mais aussi la photo !


----------



## dellys (14 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Je sais bien que dellys n'a pas Google Earth sur son poste de travail, mais donner le réponse sans coordonnées ni photo, cela devient un peu trop simple


Je ne cherche pas à gagner... J'veux juste participer et aider les autres.  

Donne la réponse, moi je ne peux pas, de toute façon.  

Pour qu'une réponse soit valide il faut des coordonnées de touite façon ou une capture d'écran si je ne m'abuse.

Je ne peux donc pas prendre la main...


----------



## y&b (14 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Je ne cherche pas à gagner... J'veux juste participer et aider les autres.
> 
> Donne la réponse, moi je ne peux pas, de toute façon.
> 
> ...


Tu peux quand même trouvé une photo non ?
Même si ce n'est pas une capture d'ecran  
D'ailleurs, tu ne m'as toujours pas donné son nom !


----------



## valoriel (14 Janvier 2006)

la roue du millenium, à Londres?


----------



## guytantakul (14 Janvier 2006)

Tiens, je connais une fille qui habite en face. 
Salut Kirsten !


----------



## kaviar (14 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je connais une fille qui habite en face.
> Salut Kirsten !


Tu en as de la chance !!!!


----------



## y&b (14 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> la roue du millenium, à Londres?


 Oui, c'est bien cela, tout le monde l'aura compris 
Mais je suis embété car dellys avait déjà donné la reponse auparavant, mais sans mettre de photo ! Donc, la main au plus rapide des deux  me semble être la solution la plus simple pour vous départager . 

edit : pour ceux que cela intéresse, voici les coordonnées [ 51°30'09.73N 0°07'13.91" ]


----------



## dellys (14 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est bien cela, tout le monde l'aura compris
> Mais je suis embété car dellys avait déjà donné la reponse auparavant, mais sans mettre de photo ! Donc, la main au plus rapide des deux  me semble être la solution la plus simple pour vous départager .
> 
> edit : pour ceux que cela intéresse, voici les coordonnées [ 51°30'09.73N 0°07'13.91" ]


Dites moi, j'ai pas repris les règles du jeux mais de mémoire il faut la capture d'écran ou les coordonnées...

Je ne peux pas être le gagnant donc.

La main à Valoriel.


----------



## kaviar (14 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Dites moi, j'ai pas repris les règles du jeux mais de mémoire il faut la capture d'écran ou les coordonnées....


Sinon tu as toujours Google Maps...


----------



## valoriel (14 Janvier 2006)

on va essayer de clarifier la situation...

les règles du jeu sont:

à l'aide d'énigmes et d'indices, il faut repérer un lieu sur la Terre! ce peut aussi bien être un paysage, un bâtiment, un bateau... les réponses devront être postées sous la forme "photo+coordonnées"

une certaine tolérance peut être admise, dans la mesure ou tout le monde ne possède pas forcèment google earth. par ailleurs, sur le même principe mais avec une interface en ligne, il existe google maps.


----------



## y&b (14 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> on va essayer de clarifier la situation...
> 
> les règles du jeu sont:
> 
> ...


Alors à toi la main


----------



## valoriel (14 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Alors à toi la main


ça arrive, ça arrive...


----------



## kaviar (14 Janvier 2006)

Encore une fois un petit rappel des règle édictées par le "Vénérable sage jpmiss"



			
				 jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Donc apres accord collégial a l'unanimité entre kaviar et moi même:
> 1 - le gagnant décide du site ou du type de site a trouver.
> 2 - si il s'agit de site de type "général" comme "parc d'attraction", "circuit automobile", "prison", il peut demander a avoir plusieurs résultats.
> 3 - quand plusieurs résultats sont requis, ils doivent tous figurer dans le meme post pour gagner.
> ...



Maintenant quand à donner les coordonnées ET une image, c'est comme vous voulez...

Maintenant, il ne faudrait pas que ce fil se transforme en une suite de questions réponses. Donc pour le posteur d'une enigme merci de  se rapporter au point 4 de ce réglement


----------



## valoriel (14 Janvier 2006)

nouvelle énigme donc...

énigme
une lumière salutaire!

type
grande aiguille dans une meule de foin

indice
_à venir... en fonction de vos avancées_


----------



## y&b (14 Janvier 2006)

Je regrette déjà .... :mouais:


----------



## kaviar (14 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, il ne faudrait pas que ce fil se transforme en une suite de questions réponses. Donc pour le posteur d'une enigme merci de  se rapporter au point 4 de ce réglement



Je clarifie mes propos, car lorsque je me relis..... Ce que je voulais dire : 

*Merci de ne pas poser de questions, mais des propositions. C'est en fonction de celle-ci que le posteur doit réagir*


----------



## dellys (14 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Je clarifie mes propos, car lorsque je me relis..... Ce que je voulais dire :
> 
> *Merci de ne pas poser de questions, mais des propositions. C'est en fonction de celle-ci que le posteur doit réagir*



Ok alors:

 Tour Eiffel?


----------



## kaviar (14 Janvier 2006)

L'ancienne place du phare d'alexandrie ?

31°12'48.49"N 29°53'8.85"E


----------



## y&b (14 Janvier 2006)

Le phare de l'Île de Ouessan ?

48°27'47.15"N  5°04'52"W


----------



## valoriel (14 Janvier 2006)

énigme
une lumière salutaire!

type
grande aiguille dans une meule de foin

indice 1
seul, au milieu des flots...

indice 2
_à venir... en fonction de vos avancées_


----------



## y&b (14 Janvier 2006)

Le phare de Cordouan ? [ 45°36'01.89"N 1°09'29.48"W ]


----------



## Pochtroi (14 Janvier 2006)

Le phare de la Hague? 49º 43' 22" N 1º 57' 16" W
Par contre quand je mets les coordonnées dans Google maps, il me dit que ça n'existe pas...

Ou alors sinon Kéréon 48° 26' 3" N - 5° 01' 6" W...


----------



## valoriel (14 Janvier 2006)

Pochtroi a dit:
			
		

> quand je mets les coordonnées dans Google maps, il me dit que ça n'existe pas...


il est rappelé aux concurents que les réponses se trouvent sur la planète Terre 

je vous laisse faire quelques propositions supplémentaires avant d'ajouter un indice... vous êtes sur la bonne piste


----------



## Pochtroi (14 Janvier 2006)

Bah il reste le phare de Nividic mais encore une fois il doit être sur Mars mais pourtant ses coordonnées sont 48º26'78"N 05º09'10"W (en tout cas d'après cette page!) :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:

EDIT : ah oui mais merde... ca semble être le même qu'Ouessant.


----------



## valoriel (14 Janvier 2006)

énigme
une lumière salutaire!

type
grande aiguille dans une meule de foin

indice 1
seul, au milieu des flots...

indice 2
de son sommet, on apercoit la vedette!

indice 3
_à venir... en fonction de vos avancées_


----------



## y&b (15 Janvier 2006)

Men Korn  [ 48°28,00&#8217;N  05°01,40&#8217;W ]


----------



## valoriel (15 Janvier 2006)

non toujours pas...

vous etiez tous parti sur le MQCD? en tout cas, ça m'arrange, j'ai passé la soirée dehors, à me demander quel indice je pourrais bien vous donner  

bon, je rajoute un indice et vous inquiètez pas, demain je risque de me lever assez tard!!


----------



## y&b (15 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> non toujours pas...
> 
> vous etiez tous parti sur le MQCD? en tout cas, ça m'arrange, j'ai passé la soirée dehors, à me demander quel indice je pourrais bien vous donner
> 
> bon, je rajoute un indice et vous inquiètez pas, demain je risque de me lever assez tard!!



Non, mais c'est dur ! Tes indices sont vagues ! Surtout le dernier ...


----------



## valoriel (15 Janvier 2006)

énigme
une lumière salutaire!

type
grande aiguille dans une meule de foin

indice 1
seul, au milieu des flots...

indice 2
de son sommet, on apercoit la vedette!

indice 3
gorlebella

indice 4
_si vous trouvez pas avec le dernier..._


----------



## y&b (15 Janvier 2006)

Phare de La vieille 

48º02'26.99"N 04º45'23.36"W


----------



## valoriel (15 Janvier 2006)

vous avez de la chance que je sois encore debout, sinon vous auriez dû attendre mon réveil pour que je passe la main à y&b 

énigme
une lumière salutaire!
*--> il fallait penser à un phare*

type
grande aiguille dans une meule de foin

indice 1
seul, au milieu des flots...
*--> ce phare ne se trouvait pas à terre*


indice 2
de son sommet, on aperçoit la vedette!
*--> effectivement, pas très loin, on aperçoit la vedette qui fait la liaison avec le continent*

indice 3
gorlebella
*--> c'est le nom du rocher sur lequel fut construit le phare*

indice 4
_si vous trouvez pas avec le dernier..._  
*--> c'est le phare de la vieille*


----------



## valoriel (15 Janvier 2006)

*félicitations à y&b qui reprend donc la main*  

pour finir, ça serait pas mal de reprendre ce que j'ai fait ou quelque chose de similaire dans la présentation des énigmes! c'est important de rappeler les indices précédents pour permettre aux nouveaux joueurs de prendre une partie en cours sans avoir à chercher l'énigme et les indices...

et je ne sais pas si cela à déjà été proposé, mais je serais d'avis de limiter les recherches aux zones en "haute résolution". votre avis sur la question? 

sur ce, bon chance à tous

--> moi c'est dodo :sleep:


----------



## kaviar (15 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> *et je ne sais pas si cela à déjà été proposé, mais je serais d'avis de limiter les recherches aux zones en "haute résolution". votre avis sur la question? *


*

Oui déjà proposé, mais bon à rappeler *


----------



## y&b (15 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> vous avez de la chance que je sois encore debout, sinon vous auriez dû attendre mon réveil pour que je passe la main à y&b  ...



:rose: Je viens juste de me lever ....



			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> ... pour finir, ça serait pas mal de reprendre ce que j'ai fait ou quelque chose de similaire dans la présentation des énigmes! c'est important de rappeler les indices précédents pour permettre aux nouveaux joueurs de prendre une partie en cours sans avoir à chercher l'énigme et les indices...
> 
> et je ne sais pas si cela à déjà été proposé, mais je serais d'avis de limiter les recherches aux zones en "haute résolution". votre avis sur la question?  ...



Tout a fait d'accord 



			
				kaviar a dit:
			
		

> ... bon à rappeler



Re tout à fais d'accord 

Sinon, je vous prépare un truc et merci à valoriel pour cette très chouette énigme ...


----------



## y&b (15 Janvier 2006)

c'est reparti ...


enigme : brulé par un hollandais

1er  indice : rénové par un Lord

A vous


----------



## gKatarn (15 Janvier 2006)

un bateau ?


----------



## y&b (15 Janvier 2006)

Ça a pas l'air de vous inspirer mon truc ! :mouais:


enigme : brulé par un hollandais

1er  indice : rénové par un Lord

2ème indice : fédère beaucoup de monde

Plus inspirés ? 


edit : pour gKatarn ce n'est pas maritime


----------



## valoriel (15 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Plus inspirés?


ben non... :hein:


----------



## gKatarn (15 Janvier 2006)

Un château ?


----------



## y&b (15 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Un château ?


J'irais même jusqu'a dire un ancien palais


----------



## gKatarn (15 Janvier 2006)

Westmisnter ?


----------



## y&b (15 Janvier 2006)

Et les coordonnées ?   

Non


----------



## gKatarn (15 Janvier 2006)

J'aurais mis après les coordonnées si tu avais dit "Oui, c'est Westminster"


----------



## jpmiss (15 Janvier 2006)

Cheater!


----------



## y&b (15 Janvier 2006)

Vu le nombre de réponses postées depuis mon dernier passage, je me dois de vous remettre un petit indice ... 


enigme : brulé par un hollandais

1er  indice : rénové par un Lord

2ème indice : fédère beaucoup de monde

3ème indice : C'est en Europe et un bâtiment


Avec, ça, les recherches sont reserrées non ?


----------



## y&b (16 Janvier 2006)

Toujours pas inspirés :mouais: Bon j'vous en remets un p'tit dernier avant d'aller au pieu


enigme : brulé par un hollandais

1er  indice : rénové par un Lord

2ème indice : fédère beaucoup de monde

3ème indice : c'est en Europe et un bâtiment

4ème indice : avant y en avait 2, maintenant y en a plus qu'une


Bon avec ça, j'attends vos propositions, car à ce rythme là, va y avoir plus de post d'indices, que de post de proposition :rateau:  (si ce n'est déjà fais :mouais


----------



## gKatarn (16 Janvier 2006)

Euh, je sèche


----------



## dellys (16 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh, je sèche


Moi aussi... 

J'ai beau essayer plein de recherches aucun résultat encourageant...:hein:

J'dois être trop blond...

Encore un p'tit...


----------



## kaviar (16 Janvier 2006)

Bon alors le Reichstag





52°31'6.60"N  13°22'32.82"E

Et l'historique


----------



## y&b (16 Janvier 2006)

Et ben voila ! Quand on y met un peu de bonne volonté 

Bravo kaviar et à toi la main.


enigme : brulé par un hollandais - *un hollandais du nom de Marinus Van der Lubbe met le feu au Reichstag dans la nuit du 27 au 28 fevrier 1933*

1er  indice : rénové par un Lord *- C'est Sir Norman Foster qui a eu à charge la dernière rénovation du palais
* 
2ème indice : fédère beaucoup de monde - *L'Allemagne est une démocratie fédérale*

3ème indice : c'est en Europe et un bâtiment - *si si , je vous assure*

4ème indice : avant y en avait 2, maintenant y en a plus qu'une *- à double sens : 2 Allemagne et 2 villes de Berlin ce qui n'est plus le cas aujourd'hui*

Voila voila


----------



## dellys (16 Janvier 2006)

Chapeau 

:mouais: Je change de moteur de recherche :mouais:

 Et de couleur de cheuveux


----------



## y&b (16 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Chapeau
> 
> :mouais: Je change de moteur de recherche :mouais:
> 
> Et de couleur de cheuveux



Sans vouloir paraphraser quelqu'un ... 

Google est ton amis, Wikipédia aussi 

Pour la couleur change rien, ça te va si bien ...


----------



## kaviar (16 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Et ben voila ! Quand on y met un peu de bonne volonté
> 
> Bravo kaviar et à toi la main.



  Ouffff un week end plongé dans les livres d'histoire !!!!

Bon suivant

enigme : un bâtiment, qu'en principe on ne devrait pas voir...

1er indice : Serrez les genoux et agitez les jambes...


----------



## dellys (16 Janvier 2006)

:afraid::afraid::afraid:

Mouais 

V'la l'moteur de recherche qu'il va falloir utiliser pour celle-ci... :mouais:

Bon... Allez

J'hésite entre le moulin rouge et une piscine (ou une étendu d'eau quelconque)... mais alors laquelle ... 

P'tit indice ?


----------



## Gwen (16 Janvier 2006)

C'est clair que les indices sont maigres pour le coup. moi qui voulait jouer, je vais peut être déclaré forfait avant d'avoir commencé


----------



## kaviar (16 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair que les indices sont maigres pour le coup. moi qui voulait jouer, je vais peut être déclaré forfait avant d'avoir commencé


Commencez pas hein !!!!! Bon je rajoute quelques indices

enigme : un bâtiment, qu'en principe on ne devrait pas voir...

1er indice : Serrez les genoux et agitez les jambes...

2ème indice : il y a plusieurs définition de bâtiment...

3ème indice : en rapport avec le 1er : "FUNKY CHICKEN" "MASHED POTATOES" "SUSY Q" "SHORTY GEORGE"...


----------



## guytantakul (16 Janvier 2006)

C'est un sous-marin à tous les coups


----------



## kaviar (16 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est un sous-marin à tous les coups


  

les indices 1 et 3 concerne la ville


----------



## Gwen (16 Janvier 2006)

Est ce que ça a un rapport avec de l'eau?


----------



## gKatarn (16 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Commencez pas hein !!!!! Bon je rajoute quelques indices
> 
> enigme : un bâtiment, qu'en principe on ne devrait pas voir...
> 
> ...




Jazz dance ? Annapolis ?


----------



## dellys (16 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Jazz dance ? Annapolis ?


J'crois pas que ce soit la bonne direction...

Tous ces titres sont du Charleston.

En Caroline du sud y'a bien une base navale americaine  dans la ville de charleston... mais j'ai pas le sous-marin !:mouais:

Si t'as de bons yeux vas-y voir !!!


----------



## Gwen (16 Janvier 2006)

Moi je pensais a un bâtiment disparu a cause des inondations de la nouvelle Orléans.


----------



## r0m1 (16 Janvier 2006)

bonjour à tous, désolé d'arriver comme un cheveu sur la soupe au milieu du jeu, mais voulant etre nouveau joueur ici, j'ai une petite question sur google earth... est ce qu'il est dispo en français ??? ou alors je dois retravailler mon anglais ???:rose: :rose:


----------



## dellys (16 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Moi je pensais a un bâtiment disparu a cause des inondations de la nouvelle Orléans.



C'est la ville qui a disparu :rose:

Ok je sors... 

Pour info les vues de GE sont antérieures au cyclone...


----------



## dellys (16 Janvier 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous, désolé d'arriver comme un cheveu sur la soupe au milieu du jeu, mais voulant etre nouveau joueur ici, j'ai une petite question sur google earth... est ce qu'il est dispo en français ??? ou alors je dois retravailler mon anglais ???:rose: :rose:



Travaille ton anglais... je crois bien que c'est pas encore dispo en français (a vrai dire çà vient de sortir sur Mac... faudrait pas trop en demander non plus !!!)


----------



## gKatarn (16 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> J'crois pas que ce soit la bonne direction...
> 
> Tous ces titres sont du Charleston.
> 
> ...




Merci 

[URL=http://img17.imageshack.us/my.php?image=submarinecharleston5vk.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## dellys (16 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Merci



Eh, Eh. c'est ce qu'on appelle du travail d'équipe !  

Je cherchais dans l'eau... Quelle idée... Une enigme de kaviar... 

Bravo


----------



## gKatarn (16 Janvier 2006)

Attendons Kaviar avant de se réjouir


----------



## dellys (16 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Attendons Kaviar avant de se réjouir


J'veux juste dire par là que je suis passé au-dessus une dizaine de fois et j'l'avais pas vu...



Loin de moi l'idée de crier victoire (pour toi) trop vite...


----------



## kaviar (16 Janvier 2006)

:rose: :rose: Erreure


----------



## kaviar (16 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Eh, Eh. c'est ce qu'on appelle du travail d'équipe !
> 
> Je cherchais dans l'eau... Quelle idée... Une enigme de kaviar...
> 
> Bravo



Oups je n'avais pas vu, bien joué, mais je ne sais pas à qui je dois donner la victoire alors débrouillez vous


----------



## dellys (16 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Oups je n'avais pas vu, bien joué, mais je ne sais pas à qui je dois donner la victoire alors débrouillez vous



C'est à gKatarn...  (J'te l'avais dit !)

Je n'ai rien préparé et j'vais pas avoir le temps de suivre (J'ai aussi un boulot ...).


----------



## gKatarn (16 Janvier 2006)

Vala : trouvez le palais de César


----------



## Nephou (16 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Vala : trouvez le palais de César



 36° 6'59.53"N 115°10'13.00"W ?


----------



## gKatarn (16 Janvier 2006)

Yaisse, it's raïte


----------



## Nephou (16 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Yaisse, it's raïte




Ciel ! Je ne sais quoi proposer en retour :rose:


----------



## Gwen (16 Janvier 2006)

Caesars Palace las Vegas
702 731 7110

36° 07'24.28"N 115° 08'54.66'W

ARGHH.. Griller


----------



## Nephou (16 Janvier 2006)

énigme :
à l'ouest : où prendre le large et se sentir à l'étroit


----------



## dellys (16 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> énigme :
> où prendre le large et se sentir à l'étroit


Petit rappel des règles :

Posté par * jpmiss*
_ Donc apres accord collégial a l'unanimité entre kaviar et moi même:
1 - le gagnant décide du site ou du type de site a trouver.
2 - si il s'agit de site de type "général" comme "parc d'attraction", "circuit automobile", "prison", il peut demander a avoir plusieurs résultats.
3 - quand plusieurs résultats sont requis, ils doivent tous figurer dans le meme post pour gagner.
4 - quand le site est de type "aiguille dans une meule de foin" il faut donner un ou des indices et qui plus est surveiller régulièrement le sujet pour voir si d'autres indices sont nécéssaires a l'avancé du jeux.
5 - ces regles devront être gravées dans le marbre servant de soccle a mon buste (lui meme coulé dans le bronze comme il se doit).


_* Nous sommes dans le cas n°4 il faut donc un indice...*_
_


----------



## Nephou (16 Janvier 2006)

énigme :
à l'ouest : où prendre le large et se sentir à l'étroit

indice n°1 :
des hôtes célèbres y ont séjourné sans défiler


----------



## guytantakul (16 Janvier 2006)

C'est une prison sur une île, j'imagine


----------



## Nephou (16 Janvier 2006)

énigme :
à l'ouest : où prendre le large et se sentir à l'étroit

indice n°1 :
des hôtes célèbres y ont séjourné sans défiler


premier pas vers la résolution
guytantakul est sur la voie


----------



## r0m1 (16 Janvier 2006)

est ce l'ile d'if à découvrir : 

43°16'47.70"N5°19'30.64"E    ???


----------



## Nephou (16 Janvier 2006)

énigme :
à l'ouest : où prendre le large et se sentir à l'étroit

indice n°1 :
des hôtes célèbres y ont séjourné sans défiler


premier pas vers la résolution
guytantakul est sur la voie mais r0m1 est trop à l'est

indice n°2 :
sur une terre entourée de mer entourée de terre


----------



## valoriel (16 Janvier 2006)

alcatraz?


----------



## Nephou (16 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> alcatraz?



oui bravo c'est ça


----------



## r0m1 (16 Janvier 2006)

normalement Alcatraz correspond à tout ça??!! 

37°49'27.41"N122°25'26.88"W

edit: oh flute grillé !!!!


----------



## valoriel (16 Janvier 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> normalement Alcatraz correspond à tout ça??!!


grillé   



			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> oui bravo c'est ça


c'est ton dernier indice qui m'a mit la puce à l'oreile


----------



## Nephou (16 Janvier 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> normalement Alcatraz correspond à tout ça??!!
> 
> 37°49'27.41"N122°25'26.88"W



oui mais trop tard


----------



## guytantakul (16 Janvier 2006)

Je connais bien, j'en ai passé des heures et des heures là-bas...

Oui, euh... Dans un jeu de skate hein, pas en vrai


----------



## valoriel (16 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Oui, euh... Dans un jeu de skate hein, pas en vrai


du style tony hawk 4?


----------



## guytantakul (16 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> du style tony hawk 4?


Ben toi aussi tu connais le coin, je vois


----------



## valoriel (16 Janvier 2006)

énigme
rocher arabe

type
grande aiguille dans une meule de foin

indice 1
007

indice 2
_à venir... en fonction de vos avancées_


----------



## r0m1 (16 Janvier 2006)

est ce une allégorie pour désigner le sphinx et les pyramides de gizeh au : 

29°58'31.57"N31°08'16.23"E  

ou alors je suis HS complètement ??


----------



## guytantakul (16 Janvier 2006)

euh...


----------



## Nephou (16 Janvier 2006)

vers Gibraltar ?


----------



## kaviar (16 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> énigme
> rocher arabe
> 
> type
> ...



Quand je pense qu'il n'y a pas si longtemps, on en était à :
*cherchez moi un stade de foot *:afraid: :afraid: 

Bon je vais aller m'inscrire à des cours du soir !!!!


----------



## gKatarn (16 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> énigme
> rocher arabe
> 
> type
> ...



Les larmes d'Allah


----------



## Nephou (16 Janvier 2006)

:mouais: 
j'y ai bien pensé&#8230; ça nous laisse le choix entre _opération tonnerre_ et _jamais plus jamais _


----------



## gKatarn (16 Janvier 2006)

/me n'a pas ces films dans sa dvdthèque


----------



## valoriel (16 Janvier 2006)

ya de l'idée... 

quelqu'un à même soufflé la réponse!!


----------



## valoriel (16 Janvier 2006)

énigme
rocher arabe

type
grande aiguille dans une meule de foin

indice 1
007

indice 2
conquis par nos ennemis

indice 3
_vous en aurez pas besoin  _


----------



## r0m1 (16 Janvier 2006)

j'ai bien peur que tout cela dépasse mes compétences...:rose: :mouais:


----------



## valoriel (16 Janvier 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien peur que tout cela dépasse mes compétences... :rose: :mouais:


rhooo 

dans un sens, la réponse à déjà été donnée et puis 
les derniers posts devraient te mettre sur la voie


----------



## r0m1 (16 Janvier 2006)

les larmes d'hallah me sont inconnues, quant au détroit de gibraltar.... je n'en suis pas l'auteur  .... mais je cherche, je cherche


----------



## Nephou (16 Janvier 2006)

tut tut tut ; tuer n'est pas jouer


----------



## r0m1 (16 Janvier 2006)

je suis chercheur , mais pas trouveur


----------



## Nephou (16 Janvier 2006)

36° 7'22.11"n   5°20'38.33"w

?


----------



## valoriel (17 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> 36° 7'22.11"n   5°20'38.33"w


voui 

réponse exacte! pour information, il s'agissait de gibraltar


----------



## dellys (17 Janvier 2006)

:hein: Bah alors c'est mort ici 

Une petite enigme ?

Un corbeau perché sur un batiment

Un indice ?

Le genre de bâtiment que kaviar aime bien

Un autre ?

C'est quoi un corbeau ?



Bon courage


----------



## Nephou (17 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Bah alors c'est mort ici


 je suis sur un gros truc au boulot&#8230; stand by&#8230;


----------



## dellys (17 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> :hein: Bah alors c'est mort ici
> 
> Une petite enigme ?
> 
> ...


Ok Kaviar est là :

 			Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 2 (2 membre(s) et 0 invité(s)) 		 	 	 		 			dellys, kaviar

Va pas faire long feu celle-là...


----------



## kaviar (17 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> :hein: Bah alors c'est mort ici
> 
> Une petite enigme ?
> 
> ...



Les indices sont maigres !!!!

Corbeau : Grosse pièce en saillie sur le parement d?une maçonnerie, destinée à supporter une poutre, un linteau, etc ???

Le genre de bâtiment que kaviar aime bien :   Maritime ???

Un indice sur le pays serait le bien venu


----------



## dellys (17 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Les indices sont maigres !!!!
> 
> Corbeau : Grosse pièce en saillie sur le parement d?une maçonnerie, destinée à supporter une poutre, un linteau, etc ???
> 
> ...



Ok, pour le corbeau tu n'y es pas.  C'est bcp  plus simple 

Pour le bâtiment je faisais référence à une de tes énigmes récentes. 

Pour le pays : Etats Unis 

Un indice : Il compte 3 mac et apprécie particulièrement le titanium... :mouais:


----------



## Gwen (17 Janvier 2006)

Bon, des indices supplémentaires seraient les bienvenues car la, plus personne ne semble motivé pour chercher


----------



## dellys (17 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Bon, des indices supplémentaires seraient les bienvenues car la, plus personne ne semble motivé pour chercher



Ok ,je suis surement un peu trop tordu...:hosto::modo::hosto: donc je vous aide :

  Le corbeau c'est un oiseau noir ... :mouais::mouais::mouais:

çà devrait vous aider


----------



## kaviar (17 Janvier 2006)

Il y aurrait un rapport avec Edgar Allan Poe, qui à écrit "Le Corbeau" et qui à vécu aux Etats Unis ?? et lequel si je ne m'abuse à sa statue à Boston ??


----------



## dellys (17 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Il y aurrait un rapport avec Edgar Allan Poe, qui à écrit "Le Corbeau" et qui à vécu aux Etats Unis ?? et lequel si je ne m'abuse à sa statue à Boston ??


Non du tout.

C'est bcp moins fin que celà.

Je résume:

Nous cherchons un oiseau noir posé sur un "bâtiment" (et comme l'a trés justement fait remarqué kaviar, il y a plusieurs définitions au mot bâtiment).

Il compte 3 mach et affectionne le titanium.

Il se trouve aux Etats-Unis.

A vous


----------



## laboubou (17 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir à tous
l'oiseau noir est un SR 71 posé sur un Porte-avion dans le port de New-York


----------



## dellys (17 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir juste un p'tit rappel :



			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> on va essayer de clarifier la situation...
> 
> les règles du jeu sont:
> 
> ...


----------



## kaviar (17 Janvier 2006)

40°45'53.52"N  74° 0'1.40"W





si c'est cela, je laisse la main à laboubou


----------



## laboubou (17 Janvier 2006)

Désolé
En plus je répond trop tard

40° 45'51.64"N 74°00'03.47"W ?


----------



## dellys (17 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> 40°45'53.52"N  74° 0'1.40"W
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, effectivement le BlackBird atteind Mach 3 et c'est pour celà qu'il est en titane. Il est ici exposé à NewYork sur un porte avion.

Bravo à laboubou qui prend la main.

Edit : T'inquiète pas pour ça laboubou, kaviar est un grand spécialiste de GE !!! 
De plus ça va être l'heure du MQCD donc à toi !


----------



## laboubou (17 Janvier 2006)

Je laisse la main à Kaviar, je dois m'absenter quelques temps.
Désolé se fut bref
j'ai une enigme sous le coude pour plus tard
Merci


----------



## guytantakul (17 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Yes, effectivement le BlackBird atteint Mach 3 et c'est pour celà qu'il est en titane. Il est ici exposé à NewYork sur un porte avion.



Y'en a encore en vol de nos jours ?


----------



## y&b (17 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a encore en vol de nos jours ?



:mouais: Chuuut ! Secret/défense


----------



## kaviar (17 Janvier 2006)

C'est reparti

Un lieu

Indice : Pas très loin du p'tit pisseur....

indice 2 : lieu du Marché et des fêtes, elle fut aussi le lieu de d'exécutions, de supplices et de batailles.


----------



## y&b (17 Janvier 2006)

Seraisse ça ?

50°50'48.19"N  4°21'07.92"E


----------



## kaviar (17 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Seraisse ça ?
> 
> 50°50'48.19"N  4°21'07.92"E



mesestbienvu bravo   

au suivant


----------



## y&b (17 Janvier 2006)

Si laboubou a finit, à lui !

sinon, je pars un petit moment alors n'hésitez pas à poster quelque chose si l'impatience vous ronge .


----------



## Nephou (17 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a encore en vol de nos jours ?


avec le cours actuel du pétrôle ?:affraid: t'es fou :sick:

_maintenant il y a les satellites c'est mieux_


----------



## y&b (17 Janvier 2006)

Voyant que vous n'avez pas profité de l'occasion ...

Enigme : La première eue lieu en 1911 !

1er indices : un héro qui n'aime pas les reptiles devrait vous suggérer sont emplacement 

A vous ...


----------



## Nephou (17 Janvier 2006)

si on ajoute Tom Cruise, des tours qui montent dans les tours et de la gomme brûlée on est sur la piste voie ?


----------



## dellys (17 Janvier 2006)

Les 500 miles d'indianapolis ?

J'ai pas les coordonnées. J'ai que Google Maps de dispo sur ce poste.


----------



## valoriel (17 Janvier 2006)

je verrais plutôt un rapport avec Indiana Jones...

_... et je pense que dellys à trouver la réponse _


----------



## Nephou (17 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> je verrais plutôt un rapport avec Indiana Jones...





fais une petite recherche à "jours de tonnerre"


----------



## valoriel (17 Janvier 2006)

t'étais bien parti, mais avec mister Jones t'aurais gagné 




_fait chier, je peux toujours pas te bouler... _


----------



## Nephou (17 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> t'étais bien parti, mais avec mister Jones t'aurais gagné



 vi mais je voulais faire durer 




			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> _fait chier, je peux toujours pas te bouler... _




moi non plus


----------



## dellys (17 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> vi mais je voulais faire durer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nephou, nous avons trouvé en même temps a priori...

J'peux malheureusement pas te rebouler. Déjà fait...


----------



## valoriel (17 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> moi non plus


vi, mais toi c'est pas grave, tu m'as boulé hier


----------



## y&b (18 Janvier 2006)

Des echange de boules intempestif ? :mouais: 

Bravo à dellys qui à donner la bonne réponse 

C'etait effectivement à Indiana Jones que je faisais référence ? 

A toi la main dellys 

edit : Je suis désolé de ne pas avoir répondu avant mais j'ai eu des petits soucis de connexion :rose:



			
				machine à coups de boules a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à dellys.



 Magedo ! La prochaine fois peut être ...


----------



## dellys (18 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Des echange de boules intempestif ? :mouais:
> 
> Bravo à dellys qui à donner la bonne réponse
> 
> ...



 Merci  

Bon... si nous changions de thème.
Faisons plus simple.
Cà s'est fortement compliqué et intelectualisé dernièrement. :sleep:

Cherchons une vue d'un *éléphant*.

La plus belle vue remportera la main.
Si plusieurs vues sont à départager le vainqueur sera celui qui comptera le plus d'éléphants sur la même image... 

Faites vos jeux.


----------



## dellys (18 Janvier 2006)

Faites gaffe, je viens de faire un edit.


----------



## kaviar (18 Janvier 2006)

En number one, la plus grande statue d'éléphant au monde





13°37'41.39"N 100°35'20.63"E


----------



## kaviar (18 Janvier 2006)

Et number two, un troupeau

10°54'13.30"N 19°55'59.18"E


----------



## dellys (18 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> En number one, la plus grande statue d'éléphant au monde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trés jolie 

Mais je les préfère vivant et en liberté...

J'ai la même chose que toi pour le troupeau. 

On va attendre d'autres candidats pour déterminer la meilleure image!...  :sleep:


----------



## dellys (18 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Trés jolie
> 
> Mais je les préfère vivant et en liberté...
> 
> ...


 *Cloture des candidatures à 12h00.* 

A défaut kaviar sera vainqueur... (Encore! :sleep:)

Envoyez tout ce que vous avez... Ne vous laissez pas éblouir par les vues déjà proposées...


----------



## dellys (18 Janvier 2006)

Faute de concurrent, *la main à kaviar* qui a encore découragé tous les participants...

Edit : _"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à kaviar."_


----------



## kaviar (18 Janvier 2006)

Merci, bon suivant :

je voudrais un espace vert aménagé dans une ville...

Indice number one : 874
Indice number two : Ce n'est pas un hôtel que nous cherchons :mouais: 
Indice number three : Jeu set et match....


----------



## dellys (18 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Merci, bon suivant :
> 
> je voudrais un espace vert aménagé dans une ville...
> 
> ...



Wimbledon ?

51°26'03"N 0°12'50"W


----------



## kaviar (18 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Wimbledon ?
> 
> 51°26'03"N 0°12'50"W



Le rapport avec les indices 1 et 2   

De toute façon NON


----------



## dellys (18 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Le rapport avec les indices 1 et 2
> 
> De toute façon NON



 Keske tu es désagréable...

Bah C'est vert, c'est pas un hotel et 874 j'vais arrêter de chercher le rapport...

Bon j'y retourne


----------



## dellys (18 Janvier 2006)

*Le Bois de Boulogne* fait environ 870 ha, il est connu pour ce que l'on sait mais il n'y a pas le confort d'un hotel pour le faire et Roland Garros s'y trouve.:rose:

48°51'52"N 2°15'24"E


----------



## kaviar (18 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> *Le Bois de Boulogne* fait environ 870 ha, il est connu pour ce que l'on sait mais il n'y a pas le confort d'un hotel pour le faire et Roland Garros s'y trouve.:rose:
> 
> 48°51'52"N 2°15'24"E


Et l'indice 1 :mouais: 

De toute façon encore NON


----------



## dellys (18 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Et l'indice 1 :mouais:
> 
> De toute façon encore NON


Bah c'est un Bois... Donc un espace vert en ville...  à Boulogne... Non ? Bon...:rose:

T'es pas cool :hein:

Un p'tit indice sup ? 

* Edit : Bon Naméo. Chui tout seul à chercher là ? A l'aide !!!!!

Edit 2 : J'vous ai vu !!! :

*             Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 6 (6 membre(s) et 0 invité(s))                                         dellys, jadeocean, kaviar, laboubou, Nephou, y&b


----------



## kaviar (18 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Bah c'est un Bois... Donc un espace vert en ville...  à Boulogne... Non ? Bon...:rose:



un espace vert * aménagé* dans une ville !!!


Indice 1, te guidera
Indice 2, le nom te dira
Indice 3, la ville tu trouvera


----------



## dellys (18 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> un espace vert * aménagé* dans une ville !!!
> 
> 
> Indice 1, te guidera
> ...



Yoda? Maitre ? Tu es là ?


:afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid:

:modo: Himénerve :modo:

:sick:  :hosto: :bebe:


----------



## y&b (18 Janvier 2006)

Pour que dellys ne se sente pas seule ... 

Seraisse ça Maître Yoda ? 

43°26'38.52"N 6°45'04.28"E


----------



## dellys (18 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Pour que dellys ne se sente pas seul ...
> 
> Seraisse ça Maître Yoda ?
> 
> 43°26'38.52"N 6°45'04.28"E



Eh pssst... Avant qu'tu t'fasses engu****er par le maître...

Faut expliquer pourquoi au maître...
Tsait là par rapport aux indices...

Mais Chut hein, ch'tais rien dit...
:rateau:


----------



## kaviar (18 Janvier 2006)

*Pour comprendre l'indice 1, seul se message tu regarderas...*


----------



## kaviar (18 Janvier 2006)

*Pour comprendre l'indice 3, par petits bonds tu progresseras...*


----------



## kaviar (18 Janvier 2006)

*Pour l'indice 2, un hôtel du demanderas, mais un jardin tu trouveras...*


----------



## laboubou (18 Janvier 2006)

Indice 1 = Hgd = Hong Kong District
Indice 2 = Residence
Indice 3 = Court De Tennis


22°16'40.06"n 114°09'03.93"e


----------



## kaviar (18 Janvier 2006)

laboubou a dit:
			
		

> Indice 1 = Hgd = Hong Kong District
> Indice 2 = Residence
> Indice 3 = Court De Tennis
> 
> ...


Non..

Je répètes :

Indice 1, te guidera (C'est un jardin que l'on cherche, mais il à quelque chose de particulier)
Indice 2, le nom te dira (Le nom de ce que l'on cherche)
Indice 3, la ville tu trouvera (la ville et donc le pays ou il se trouve)


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Janvier 2006)

:hein:


----------



## dellys (18 Janvier 2006)

Ce jeu est devenu trop compliqué pour mon p'tit cerveau :sick:

Kaviar à l'air de penser que c'est évident mais moi je sèche... :rateau:

Comprend pô


----------



## kaviar (18 Janvier 2006)

Bon je vais éclaircir :

Indice number one : 874
*Pour comprendre l'indice 1, seul se message tu regarderas...*
Comment regarder un message seul, en cliquant sur son numéro. 874, fait donc référence à un message de ce fil... Donc l'endroit a chercher à un rapport avec "le patrimoine mondial"

Indice number three : Jeu set et match....
*Pour comprendre l'indice 3, par petits bonds tu progresseras...*
Cela à bien rapport avec le tennis et l'actualité

Indice number two : Ce n'est pas un hôtel que nous cherchons
*Pour l'indice 2, un hôtel du demanderas, mais un jardin tu trouveras...*
Le nom du jardin est le même que celui d'une chaîne d'hôtel

C'est assez clair !!!


----------



## dellys (18 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vais éclaircir :
> 
> Indice number one : 874
> *Pour comprendre l'indice 1, seul se message tu regarderas...*
> ...



Bah Non

C'est bien ce que j'avais compris mais çà ne m"avance pas plus


----------



## y&b (18 Janvier 2006)

Le jardin Carlton à Melbourne ?

37°48'22.00"S 144°58'13.00"E


----------



## dellys (18 Janvier 2006)

Le Royal Botanic Garden à Melbourne aurait plus un rapport avec l'UNESCO.

37°49'34"S 144°58'36"E


----------



## kaviar (18 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Le jardin Carlton à Melbourne ?
> 
> 37°48'22.00"S 144°58'13.00"E


  Bravo

Je signale que le site de l'UNESCO donne la Carte des sites du patrimoine mondial, ou était repris "Le jardin Carlton à Melbourne"


----------



## laboubou (18 Janvier 2006)

bravo


----------



## y&b (18 Janvier 2006)

Si ça tente quelqu'un de proposé une énigme, n'hésitez pas !


----------



## kaviar (18 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Le Royal Botanic Garden à Melbourne aurait plus un rapport avec l'UNESCO.



L'Hôtel Carlton est qand même plus connu


----------



## dellys (18 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> L'Hôtel Carlton est qand même plus connu



M'enfin... 

M'enfou le miens il est plus zoli. 

J'connais un hotel ki s'appel le Garden... :rateau:

Faut faire plus simple mainan hein hein ??


----------



## dellys (18 Janvier 2006)

Pour les chercheurs en herbe, dans la série "Ushuaia" les animaux du monde je propose de trouver une colonie de phoques en trés haute résolution. 

NB : "phoque" se dit "seal" en anglais.

Indice : pierre précieuse

Ce devrait être nettement plus facile que la dernière. (c'était pas difficile vous me direz)...


----------



## laboubou (18 Janvier 2006)

Pier 39 à San Francisco
37°48'38.61"N 122°24'40.69"W
Mais, je sais, la résolution est mauvaise, donc...j'ai perdu


----------



## dellys (18 Janvier 2006)

laboubou a dit:
			
		

> Pier 39 à San Francisco
> 37°48'38.61"N 122°24'40.69"W
> Mais, je sais, la résolution est mauvaise, donc...j'ai perdu



Pas mal !


----------



## jpmiss (18 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Pour les chercheurs en herbe, dans la série "Ushuaia" les animaux du monde je propose de trouver une colonie de phoques en trés haute résolution.
> 
> NB : "phoque" se dit "seal" en anglais.
> 
> ...


c'est là:
 27°23'52.32"S 15°21'17.85"E


----------



## Nephou (18 Janvier 2006)

je cherchais en Afrique du Sud, pas remonté assez haut (marrant ce focus haute def pour des éléphants de mer)


----------



## dellys (18 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> c'est là:
> 27°23'52.32"S 15°21'17.85"E



Les apparitions de jpmiss sont rares sur GE en ce moment mais efficaces.

Bravo jpmiss  

A toi la main


----------



## jpmiss (18 Janvier 2006)

C'est un coin célèbre de Namibie: le Cap Cross
J'ai fait une photo quasi identique lors de mon voyage là bas:


----------



## jpmiss (18 Janvier 2006)

Un truc a priori assez simple: un incendie avec des fumées bien noires.
Indice: janvier 1991


----------



## valoriel (18 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Un truc a priori assez simple: un incendie avec des fumées bien noires.
> 
> Indice: janvier 1991


je dirais les réserves de pétroles en feu au Koweït durant la guerre du golf!! mais j'arrive pas à trouver d'images... 

(je parle d'images de maintenant, hein! pas de 1991 )


----------



## jpmiss (18 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> je dirais les réserves de pétroles en feu au Koweït durant la guerre du golf!! mais j'arrive pas à trouver d'images...



Bah cherche mieux


----------



## jpmiss (18 Janvier 2006)

Celui qui trouve prend la main sans mon aval


----------



## y&b (18 Janvier 2006)

Est ce là ?

30°11'59.81"N 47°24'26.68"E


----------



## jpmiss (18 Janvier 2006)

Oui c'est ca. Celui là est le plus spectaculaire mais y en a un autre au sud est.
A toi


----------



## y&b (18 Janvier 2006)

Suite à une forte pression, je vous demande de me trouvé la demeure d'Akihito


----------



## valoriel (18 Janvier 2006)

serais-ce ici? (palais impérial, Tokyo) 


 <---- ceci n'est *pas* un japonais


----------



## y&b (18 Janvier 2006)

C'est bien ça !

Pour ceux que ça intéresses : 30°11'59.81"N 47°24'26.68"E

A toi   -------&#8250; ceci non plus


----------



## valoriel (18 Janvier 2006)

trouvez moi la cathédrale de Brasilia...


----------



## gKatarn (19 Janvier 2006)

15°47'54.40"S 47°52'32.14"W


----------



## valoriel (19 Janvier 2006)

yep!  

la main passe au trooper...


----------



## gKatarn (19 Janvier 2006)

Merci 

allez, on va chercher un rocher tribal


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> allez, on va chercher un rocher tribal


De ce genre là?


----------



## Nephou (19 Janvier 2006)

plutôt au sud et plutôt à l'est et plutôt avec plein de « u » ?


----------



## Nephou (19 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> De ce genre là?




foiré&#8217;


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> plutôt au sud et plutôt à l'est et plutôt avec plein de « u » ?


Si non en effet y a Uluru:  25°20'44.93"S 131° 2'8.21"E


----------



## gKatarn (19 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> De ce genre là?



Oui,  ce genre mais pas celui-là 


Oups, j'avions point vu qu'une question similaire avait été posée :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Oui,  ce genre mais pas celui-là


Et ma 2nd proposition?


----------



## gKatarn (19 Janvier 2006)

Oups, loupé pour le Trooper :rose:

La main à jpmiss


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2006)

Edit: en fait non.

Trouvez moi un gouvernail.
Indice: la marche de l'empereur commence par là.


----------



## Nephou (19 Janvier 2006)

neptune island


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> neptune island


J'ai changé le thème de la recherche


----------



## Nephou (19 Janvier 2006)

[SIZE=-2]*[SIZE=+2]GOLFE-JUAN n'est pas en haute résolution


??? copier/ coller sous firefox conserve le style 
[/SIZE]*[/SIZE]


----------



## gKatarn (19 Janvier 2006)

à moins que ce ne soit pas cet Empereur là


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2006)

En tous cas le coin que nous cherchons a bonne figure


----------



## gKatarn (19 Janvier 2006)

Gouvernail, figure... çà sent son bateau à plein nez


----------



## Nephou (19 Janvier 2006)

ça doit être peu ou prou(e) ça


----------



## y&b (19 Janvier 2006)

Est ce que ça serait là ?

72°56'40.99"S 170)34'52.19'E


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2006)

Autre indice:tete de maure.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que ça serait là ?
> 
> 72°56'40.99"S 170)34'52.19'E


Y a de l'idée mais c'est pas ça


----------



## krystof (19 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Autre indice:tete de maure.




Tête de maure toi-même.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tête de maure toi-même.


zy va lui oh!


----------



## valoriel (19 Janvier 2006)

serais-ce le cap corse?


----------



## y&b (19 Janvier 2006)

La charte les gars ! La charte 

Ce coup ci c'est bon ?

41°23'32.94"N 9°09'37.48"E


----------



## valoriel (19 Janvier 2006)

j'ai aussi pensé à ça, mais je vois pas le rapport avec le gouvernail... :hein:


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> serais-ce le cap corse?



Malheureux! Ce que tu nous montre là n'est pas le Cap Corse!

Bon, toi et y&b etes tout pres de la réponse mais je veux LE rocher plein cadre.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> j'ai aussi pensé à ça, mais je vois pas le rapport avec le gouvernail... :hein:


Google est ton ami ne l'oublie pas.


----------



## y&b (19 Janvier 2006)

A cause de ça ! *

" ... Le Gouvernail et ses souterrains*                                         : creusé par les mains des hommes pendant                                         la Seconde Guerre mondiale, un tunnel de                                         168 marches mène à un blockhaus situé à                                         10 m au-dessus du niveau de la mer qui débouche                                         sur un énorme rocher se détachant de la                                         falaise appelé par les pêcheurs bonifaciens                                         "Le gouvernail de la Corse". La vue y est                                         imprenable sur la Sardaigne et sur l'entrée                                         du port de Bonifacio. ..."


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> A cause de ça ! *
> 
> " ... Le Gouvernail et ses souterrains*                                         : creusé par les mains des hommes pendant                                         la Seconde Guerre mondiale, un tunnel de                                         168 marches mène à un blockhaus situé à                                         10 m au-dessus du niveau de la mer qui débouche                                         sur un énorme rocher se détachant de la                                         falaise appelé par les pêcheurs bonifaciens                                         "Le gouvernail de la Corse". La vue y est                                         imprenable sur la Sardaigne et sur l'entrée                                         du port de Bonifacio. ..."



Alors maintenant montre moi ce rocher


----------



## valoriel (19 Janvier 2006)

ici?


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> ici?


nan 

mais pas bien loin


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2006)

Encore des indices: en face de la petite madone et apres la grotte st antoine


----------



## guytantakul (19 Janvier 2006)

Ici ?


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2006)

Non plus 
C'est pas pour vous embêter mais c'est pas n'importe quel rocher


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2006)

C'est y&b qui s'en est le plus approché. A quelques centaines de m pres LE rocher etait dans la capture qu'il a posté plus haut. 
Bien relire aussi le post 1121...
Pour bien voir ce rocher il faut zoomer assez bas (environ 300 m d'altitude). 
Enfin: il est souvent indiqué sur les plans de la ville...

Avec ca si vous trouvez pas...


----------



## y&b (19 Janvier 2006)

Nouvelle essai :

41°23'07.69"N 9°09'47.15"E


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Nouvelle essai :
> 
> 41°23'07.69"N 9°09'47.15"E


Nan ce rocher là c'est le grain de sable.

Bon dernier indice: c'est a tribord en rentrant au port...


----------



## y&b (19 Janvier 2006)

Dernière essai enfin (j'espère ) :

41°23'08.26"N 9°08'57.83"E


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Dernière essai enfin (j'espère ) :
> 
> 41°23'08.26"N 9°08'57.83"E



C'est ça.
Pour etre vraiment précis c'est la petite pointe rocheuse tout au bout.






A toi


----------



## y&b (19 Janvier 2006)

Ok vu !  Et merci

Alors ce que nous cherchons maintenant est le centre du monde d'un amateur de chocolats


----------



## dellys (20 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Ok vu !  Et merci
> 
> Alors ce que nous cherchons maintenant est le centre du monde d'un amateur de chocolats


Bonjour à tous.

Le siège de Nestle réalisé à partir d'une ancienne usine de chocolaterie dans l'Est parisien ? (Locaux magnifiques d'ailleurs)

48°51'29"N 2°37'21"E


----------



## dellys (20 Janvier 2006)

En jouant avec google earth (maintenant officiellement dispo sur mac), une idée de thread m'est apparue.

Je vous propose de poster ici les coordonnées et les captures d'écran de vos meilleurs souvenirs de parties de Jambes en l'air... Avec un peu de détails (restons soft).

J'me lance :

41°23'16.59"N 9°10'08.57"E

Y'a bien longtemps 2 couples tête bêche dans une cariolle à la belle étoile. (d'ailleurs je crois que la cariolle est toujours là...).:rose:

Pour ce qui ne peuvent pas avoir GE il y a aussi google maps


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2006)

Enfin un sujet intéressant !!!


----------



## joubichou (20 Janvier 2006)

Ah ben là si je m'y mets je vais etre débordé:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## duracel (20 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Je vous propose de poster ici les coordonnées et les captures d'écran de vos meilleurs souvenirs de parties de Jambes en l'air... Avec un peu de détails (restons soft).
> 
> http://maps.google.com/



Jamais partiqué.


----------



## dellys (20 Janvier 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Jamais partiqué.


Bah un fantasme dans ce cas !


----------



## duracel (20 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Bah un fantasme dans ce cas !



Avec toi sur le clavier de mon ibook, devant la Cité Interdite.


----------



## dellys (20 Janvier 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Avec toi sur le clavier de mon ibook, devant la Cité Interdite.



C'est mon avatar qui t'inspire ?


----------



## y&b (20 Janvier 2006)

Le bâtiment est très chouette, mais c'est pas là ! 

indice : petite précision, notre amateur disait "je suis fou des chocolats Lavin"  

Ça devrait vous mettre sur la voie


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> C'est mon avatar qui t'inspire ?



tu crois ? à moins que ce ne soit les smileys de ta signature...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2006)

Hop téléchargé GE


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2006)

42°41'46.76"N 2°52'48.88"E

La gare de Perpignan


----------



## dellys (20 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> 42°41'46.76"N 2°52'48.88"E
> 
> La gare de Perpignan



AAArrrghhh.

Grillé


----------



## dellys (20 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hop téléchargé GE



Je suis trés impatient...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Je suis trés impatient...


Juste pour faire remarquer qu'il y à marqué *impatient 
*Ne me remerciez pas


----------



## y&b (20 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> 42°41'46.76"N 2°52'48.88"E
> 
> La gare de Perpignan



Yep  c'est bien ça !

A toi


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> AAArrrghhh.
> 
> Grillé



Je te laisse la main j'ai pas le temps de trouver un truc a chercher.


----------



## dellys (20 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour faire remarquer qu'il y à marqué *impatient
> *Ne me remerciez pas



Oui et alors ?

Tu crois qu'une fille aurait pris cet avatar ? :rose:


----------



## dellys (20 Janvier 2006)

Je cède la main au premier qui la souhaite...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Oui et alors ?
> 
> Tu crois qu'une fille aurait pris cet avatar ? :rose:


 on aura un peu tout vu par ici tu sais 
Et puis ton pseudo peut porter à confusion 

_... bon on ne va pas lancer un débat sur le choix de l'avatar et ses conséquences sur la sociabilisation ou non au sein d'un forum ... _


----------



## dellys (20 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> on aura un peu tout vu par ici tu sais
> Et puis ton pseudo peut porter à confusion
> 
> _... bon on ne va pas lancer un débat sur le choix de l'avatar et ses conséquences sur la sociabilisation ou non au sein d'un forum ... _



Pas compris là


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Pas compris là



En gros je disais que j'étais hors sujet :rose:


----------



## La mouette (20 Janvier 2006)

>Je suis dans ma voiture... vous me voyez avec mon pantalon sur les genoux...?


----------



## dellys (20 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> >Je suis dans ma voiture... vous me voyez avec mon pantalon sur les genoux...?



Whhhhèèèè !!  Tu nous indiquerais où avec GE pour qu'on s'imagine encore mieux ?


----------



## Dory (20 Janvier 2006)

> vos meilleurs souvenirs de parties de Jambes en l'air... Avec un peu de détails (restons soft).



La curiosité est un vilain défaut


----------



## dellys (20 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> La curiosité est un vilain défaut



C'est faux !

Ca a du bon... et on est tous anonymes ici...


----------



## kaviar (20 Janvier 2006)

Bon alors une petite :

La plus longue liste d'envol du monde...

Indice : ???


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Pas compris là



c'est donc confirmé : c'est un garçon...  :rateau:


----------



## dellys (20 Janvier 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> c'est donc confirmé : c'est un garçon...  :rateau:





Ou une blonde ...

Ok je sors...

:rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Gwen (20 Janvier 2006)

Bon, ben j'ai jamais rien trouvé, mais j'avais une suggestion en tête. la voici donc 

Il faut chercher, un terrain en construction regroupant 2 bétonnière 2 pelleteuse, un camion et un rouleau compresseur.

Un indice: ça se trouve sur le continent américain et non européen.


----------



## Gwen (20 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> La plus longue liste d'envol du monde...



Embraer Gaviao Peixoto au Brésil 

21°46&#8242;S 48°24&#8242;W

L'image arrive


----------



## dellys (20 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Embraer Gaviao Peixoto au Brésil
> 
> 21°46&#8242;S 48°24&#8242;W
> 
> L'image arrive



Vérifie tes coordonnées... je tombe sur NewYork... :mouais:


----------



## kaviar (20 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Embraer Gaviao Peixoto au Brésil
> 
> 21°46?S 48°24?W



Cette piste fait 4967 m, trop petite celle dont il est question, avoisine les 7000 m. mais tu es déjà dans le bon continent


----------



## dellys (20 Janvier 2006)

Area 51 mais officiellement elle n'existe pas

http://membres.lycos.fr/myst_area51/infos_area51.html


----------



## dellys (20 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Enfin un sujet intéressant !!!



Bah alors...  :sleep:


----------



## kaviar (20 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Area 51 mais officiellement elle n'existe pas



Non, mais elle est bien visible de google earth et cette piste aussi... alors un dernier effort


----------



## Gwen (20 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Vérifie tes coordonnées... je tombe sur NewYork... :mouais:


OUP. Peut être, j'ai visité New York juste avant. 

Bon, je continu de chercher car la je ne vois pas quel piste peut être aussi longue que ça.. Impressionnant.


----------



## kaviar (20 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Area 51 mais officiellement elle n'existe pas



Oups   bravo, excuse moi, je suis passé à côte de la miniature attachée

A toi la main


----------



## dellys (20 Janvier 2006)

Upington en Afrique du sud fait 6,5 km de long... mais pas le bon continent...


----------



## dellys (20 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben j'ai jamais rien trouvé, mais j'avais une suggestion en tête. la voici donc
> 
> Il faut chercher, un terrain en construction regroupant 2 bétonnière 2 pelleteuse, un camion et un rouleau compresseur.
> 
> Un indice: ça se trouve sur le continent américain et non européen.



J'ai bon ???

Allons y avec celle de Gwen ménan


----------



## Gwen (20 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Vérifie tes coordonnées... je tombe sur NewYork... :mouais:


Je viens de vérifier, j'ai bien ces coordonnés affichés en bas de mon écran.


----------



## dellys (20 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Embraer Gaviao Peixoto au Brésil
> 
> 21°46&#8242;S 48°24&#8242;W
> 
> L'image arrive



Il manque les "

21°46'*xx*"S 48°24'*xx*"W

C'est surement celà


----------



## Gwen (20 Janvier 2006)

Bon, je ne pensais pas que c'était important. Donc, ce que j'ai trouvé, 
même si maintenant c'est hors sujet se trouve aux coordonnés complet suivent : 21° 46'52.71"S 48° 24'51.70"W


Sinon, personnes pour les engins de travaux public?

je vais devoir donner d'autres indices?

Indice suivant : Ne se trouve pas sur la cote Ouest.

Donc, pour résumer *on cherche un terrain en construction regroupant 2 bétonnière 2 pelleteuse, un camion et un rouleau compresseur.

Indice 1 : ça se trouve sur le continent américain et non européen.
Indice 2 : Ne se trouve pas sur la cote Ouest.*


----------



## kaviar (20 Janvier 2006)

Bon, il y a cela

40°42'41.74"N  74° 0'44.50"W


----------



## Gwen (20 Janvier 2006)

Exactement. Bon, tu reprends la main alors 

je sent que ce jeu va se finir a deux ou 3 personnes tournant en rond


----------



## kaviar (20 Janvier 2006)

C'est reparti

au "Pied de la montagne sombre" enfin, pas très loin, une bande de missiles...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2006)

Comme tu vois j'ai pas trop le temps là


----------



## dellys (20 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> C'est reparti
> 
> au "Pied de la montagne sombre" enfin, pas très loin, une bande de missiles...



Tu parles de cette montagne là ?

Qui doit être une aire d'entrainement pour des tirs de missile justement...


----------



## dellys (20 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu vois j'ai pas trop le temps là



C'est dommage... Cà aurait été trés drôle... J'en suis convaincu


----------



## kaviar (20 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de cette montagne là ?
> 
> Qui doit être une aire d'entrainement pour des tirs de missile justement...


C'est très joli, mais non. Le pays est le bon, trop au nord, et l'on voit près de 40 missiles


----------



## jahrom (20 Janvier 2006)

Heu je me souviens plus trop si c'etait à l'Ile Maurice ou bien à Lille chez Maurice...:rose:


----------



## dellys (20 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Heu je me souviens plus trop si c'etait à l'Ile Maurice ou bien à Lille chez Maurice...:rose:



 MDR 

 J'adore, encore....


----------



## Caddie Rider (21 Janvier 2006)

comme c'est trop de la balle !!! 

J'adore


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2006)

fusion


----------



## supermoquette (21 Janvier 2006)

Le terme fusion est en ce cas très mais alors très très bien...mis ?


----------



## jpmiss (22 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> C'est très joli, mais non. Le pays est le bon, trop au nord, et l'on voit près de 40 missiles



Vandenberg Air Force Base: 34.7438171603N 120.558927713W


----------



## kaviar (22 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Vandenberg Air Force Base: 34.7438171603N 120.558927713W


Et bien toujours pas. De toute façonn je ne vois pas les missiles.

Bon je vais vous mettre sur la piste :
"Pied de la montagne sombre" est le nom de la ville en langue Pima (Le nom vient de la langue Pima)
Les missiles sont des missiles Titan qui attendent d'être détruits


----------



## jpmiss (22 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Et bien toujours pas. De toute façonn je ne vois pas les missiles.



Faut dézoomer 

Bon la recherche continue..


----------



## jpmiss (22 Janvier 2006)

Ok je crois que je l'ai: 32.1662282204N 110.851459427W

Pas loin y a un truc marrant: 32.5129847523N 111.321409757W (bien zoomer)


----------



## kaviar (22 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ok je crois que je l'ai: 32.1662282204N 110.851459427W
> 
> Pas loin y a un truc marrant: 32.5129847523N 111.321409757W (bien zoomer)



   Farpait

à toi la main


----------



## jpmiss (22 Janvier 2006)

Trouvez moi une tete de fémur.

Incide: +850


----------



## jpmiss (22 Janvier 2006)

Autre indice: dans l'axe du mal


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Autre indice: dans l'axe du mal


De quel point de vue?


----------



## jpmiss (22 Janvier 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> De quel point de vue?


Devine


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Janvier 2006)

Ca doit être en Iran si c'est du point de vue que je pense... ou en corée du nord


----------



## jpmiss (22 Janvier 2006)

Autre indice: il faut savoir a quoi ressemble une tete de fémur (merci google image) et avoir un tout petit peu d'imagination pour trouver.
Elle est bien visible d'une altitude de 15 a 20 km mais la meilleure altitude est d'environ 7 km pour l'avoir plein cadre.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Janvier 2006)

indice: Buk Han


----------



## kaviar (22 Janvier 2006)

A tout zazar
39°39'21.06"N 125°22'4.15"E


----------



## jpmiss (22 Janvier 2006)

Euh nan ca c'est une teub pas une tete de fémur 
T'es allé voir sur google image a quoi ça ressemble une tete de fémur?
Mais tu devrais trouver assez vite: c'est le bon pays


----------



## gKatarn (23 Janvier 2006)

çà doit être çà :


----------



## jpmiss (23 Janvier 2006)

Exact! 
T'as vu un peu plus au sud les structures bizarres sur le lac?

Bon a toi la main


----------



## gKatarn (23 Janvier 2006)

Je n'arrive pas bien à voir ce que çà pourrait être 


Bon, l'éngime : ilôt ensablé.


----------



## dellys (23 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je n'arrive pas bien à voir ce que çà pourrait être
> 
> 
> Bon, l'éngime : ilôt ensablé.


Bonjour à tous.

Je te propose "sable island"

43°56'08"N 59°51'50"W


----------



## gKatarn (23 Janvier 2006)

Non ce n'est pas tropical et c'est dans une zone "hi-res"


----------



## dellys (23 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Non ce n'est pas tropical et c'est dans une zone "hi-res"



Oups !

Le mont Saint Michel. pour allez au plus simple... 

48°38'08.55"N 1°30'38.46"W


----------



## kaviar (23 Janvier 2006)

Bon à tout zazar 

Little Sand Island
30°39'40.13"N  88° 1'42.72"W


----------



## gKatarn (23 Janvier 2006)

C'est Dellys le plus proche


----------



## jpmiss (23 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> J
> Bon, l'éngime : ilôt ensablé.


Et l'indice? 
Nan paske des ilots ensablés doit y en avoir un paquet


----------



## gKatarn (23 Janvier 2006)

Tondu comme un mouton ce rocher 

Et en Europe.


----------



## dellys (23 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tondu comme un mouton ce rocher
> 
> Et en Europe.



Schetland ? rapport au mouton ????


----------



## Nephou (23 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Schetland ? rapport au mouton ????



_pas vraiement en haute résolution les îles Sheltland_


----------



## dellys (23 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _pas vraiement en haute résolution les îles Sheltland_



Méchant  

Même pas eu l'temps d'y aller voir...


----------



## dellys (23 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tondu comme un mouton ce rocher
> 
> Et en Europe.



J'ai bien trouvé çà en rocher ensablé mais il faut google mars !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tondu comme un mouton ce rocher
> 
> Et en Europe.



C'est vrai qu'un rocher tondu au milieu des flots... en Europe... c'est pas fréquent   

C'est malin... j'savais bien qu'il fallait pas installer ce truc Google Earth... comme si j'avais besoin de ça pour ruiner ma productivité* en ce moment (tin, 1 hr déjà à faire tourner et zoomer... :rateau: )...

(* oui, je sais, pas de gros mots ici   )
`
Bon j'y retourne... oui sur Google :love:


----------



## dellys (23 Janvier 2006)

Je crois que tout le monde sèche (ou bien ya plus person) 

Un pti indice steplait ...


----------



## gKatarn (23 Janvier 2006)

Y a quoi sur le dos d'un mouton ?


----------



## dellys (23 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Y a quoi sur le dos d'un mouton ?



Euh ça dépend de qui veut jouer à saute mouton... 

:rose: Ok je sors...


----------



## dellys (23 Janvier 2006)

:sleep:


un autre indice ?


----------



## gKatarn (23 Janvier 2006)

Il a un voisin illustre


----------



## dellys (23 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Il a un voisin illustre



Le rocher de Tombelaine à côté du Mont Saint Michel...

J'étais pas loin effectivement...


----------



## gKatarn (23 Janvier 2006)

Ah ben quand même !!!! 


A toi la main


----------



## r0m1 (23 Janvier 2006)

je pense avoir trouvé: 

48°39'35.24"N1°30'46.20"W

edit: ohhhh non, encore grillé!!!! faut que je pense à recharger les pages de temps en temps


----------



## dellys (23 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben quand même !!!!
> 
> 
> A toi la main



Des fois faut pas chercher trop loin ... 

Allez, ménan nous cherchons une tête d'indien.

Indice : elle est pas en inde et pas non plus aux USA

Indice 2 : Jeux olympiques d'hiver...


----------



## r0m1 (23 Janvier 2006)

j'ai bien trouvé une ombre de nuage qui ressemble à Batman et qui se trouve à Oslo (ville organisatrice des JO d'hiver) mais pas d'indien...


----------



## dellys (23 Janvier 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien trouvé une ombre de nuage qui ressemble à Batman et qui se trouve à Oslo (ville organisatrice des JO d'hiver) mais pas d'indien...



Ok pas ça mais ça vaut bien un ptit coup d'boul... et hop


----------



## dellys (23 Janvier 2006)

Indice 3 : La communauté vous aidera !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Janvier 2006)

45° 20' 54"N 7° 56' 46"E

Il y en a 2 qui se tirent la bourre là...  :rateau:


----------



## kaviar (23 Janvier 2006)

> 45° 20' 54"N 7° 56' 46"E
> 
> Il y en a 2 qui se tirent la bourre là...



Dommage que ce soit l'ombre   

comme ici
29°48'25.65"N  89°51'51.15"W

Quelqu'un aurait il une idée de pourquoi les ombres bleu ??


----------



## dellys (24 Janvier 2006)

Cherchez à l'est de la ville des JO 1988.

Prendre la route 41 puis la 1.

C'est au nord de cette route dans la 1ere zone High Res. Un chemin mène à l'oreille... (Un iPod chez les indiens ???!!!)


----------



## dellys (24 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un aurait il une idée de pourquoi les ombres bleu ??



Faut peut-être chercher du côté de la 3D...

L'avion est plus haut donc la convergence est fausée d'où décalage.

Enfin, je suppose.

Celà vous parait probable ?


----------



## kaviar (24 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Cherchez à l'est de la ville des JO 1988.
> 
> Prendre la route 41 puis la 1.
> 
> C'est au nord de cette route dans la 1ere zone High Res. Un chemin mène à l'oreille... (Un iPod chez les indiens ???!!!)


Bon je suis arrivé à un truc qui ressemble à un ipod, mais après ??


----------



## dellys (24 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bon je suis arrivé à un truc qui ressemble à un ipod, mais après ??



T où ?


----------



## kaviar (24 Janvier 2006)

Dans ce coin là

51° 3'7.66"N 113°39'16.02"W


----------



## dellys (24 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce coin là
> 
> 51° 3'7.66"N 113°39'16.02"W



t'es à l'ouest là ?!


----------



## kaviar (24 Janvier 2006)

Bon j'abandonne, par contre j'ai trouvé une tête de lion....

51°37'46.10"N 116°19'55.95"W


----------



## dellys (24 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'abandonne, par contre j'ai trouvé une tête de lion....
> 
> 51°37'46.10"N 116°19'55.95"W



Jolie...

Boh alors on abandonne??? C'est pas toi çà!!!

Zone de recherche :
Au nord de la route...


----------



## kaviar (24 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Cherchez à l'est de la ville des JO 1988.





			
				dellys a dit:
			
		

> t'es à l'ouest là ?!



Faudrait savoir !!!

Ta dernière image (indice) est à l'ouest de Galgary !!!!!


----------



## kaviar (24 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Boh alors on abandonne??? C'est pas toi çà!!!



Les recherches et/ou énigmes subjectives, ne mon jamais passionnées..


----------



## dellys (24 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait savoir !!!
> 
> Ta dernière image (indice) est à l'ouest de Galgary !!!!!


Tape Calgary dans la fenetre de GE...

Celà m'a induit en erreur...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait savoir !!!
> 
> Ta dernière image (indice) est à l'ouest de Galgary !!!!!



moi je dirais sud-est... bon, réglons nos boussoles


----------



## dellys (24 Janvier 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> moi je dirais sud-est... bon, réglons nos boussoles



J'y suis plus là...:mouais:

T'es d'accord avec moi donc...


----------



## kaviar (24 Janvier 2006)

C'est promis, j'arrêtes de boire !!!!


----------



## dellys (24 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Tape Calgary dans la fenetre de GE...
> 
> Celà m'a induit en erreur...


Non non y a pas d'erreur... l'image est bien à l'est de Calgary.:hein:

Edit : Vodka ??!!

Edit2: Bon vous m'le trouvez mon indien...


----------



## dellys (24 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Les recherches et/ou énigmes subjectives, ne mon jamais passionnées..


 Po compris :mouais:

Edit : la prochaine fois on fera dans l'enigme recherchée et cérébrale... Promis !


----------



## kaviar (24 Janvier 2006)

Bon alors

50° 0'37.28"N 110° 6'51.63"W


----------



## dellys (24 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors
> 
> 50° 0'37.28"N 110° 6'51.63"W



Yo ! 

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllla ! 

A toi


----------



## kaviar (24 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Yo !
> 
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllla !
> 
> A toi


  Merci

Bon repartons dans du concret...

Trouvez moi *MacGénération*


----------



## dellys (24 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> Bon repartons dans du concret...
> 
> Trouvez moi *MacGénération*



Euh

45 44 50.50N 4 50 31.31E

?


----------



## guytantakul (24 Janvier 2006)

En face des buttes ? (pour les forums only)


----------



## kaviar (24 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Euh
> 
> 45 44 50.50N 4 50 31.31E
> 
> ?


Accordé


----------



## dellys (24 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Accordé



Ok 

Pb j'vais pas avoir le temps de chercher une nouvelle recherche chiadée... et surtout de suivre le fil cette ap midi...

Je laisse la main à celui qui la prend...

Avis aux amateurs.


----------



## dellys (24 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Ok
> 
> Pb j'vais pas avoir le temps de chercher une nouvelle recherche chiadée... et surtout de suivre le fil cette ap midi...
> 
> ...


Pas d'amateurs ???

Bon, je reprend la main... (mon rdv est en retard)

90, 10, 85 (non je ne porte pas de corset !) 

Indice : du rouge au violet


----------



## dellys (24 Janvier 2006)

J'vais m'absenter donc un ptit indice pour vous faire patienter :

Empire Inca


----------



## dellys (25 Janvier 2006)

C'est un monument naturel.


----------



## dellys (25 Janvier 2006)

Un petit résumé plus détaillé vous mettra peut être sur la voie...

Les dimensions de ce monument naturel sont:
85 m de long
90 m de haut
10 m de large

Indices:
Du rouge au violet + Empire Inca


----------



## krystof (25 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Un petit résumé plus détaillé vous mettra peut être sur la voie...
> 
> Les dimensions de ce monument naturel sont:
> 85 m de long
> ...




Bon, bah c'est pas la mienne déjà... trop courte la longueur... 

Par contre, du rouge au violet, oui, parfois... Ça dépend du rythme...


----------



## kaviar (25 Janvier 2006)

Cette enigme à déjà été proposée il y a quelque temps !!!!

cf, notre maître à tous, édicteur des règles....


----------



## dellys (25 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Cette enigme à déjà été proposée il y a quelque temps !!!!


Quel rabat joie !!!!

Ok j'ai pas fait le tour des 63 pages du thread et des 56 enigmes déjà proposées... désolé.

A ta décharge je dirais qu'eefzctivement si on est les 2 seules à jouer celà va être limité...

Laisse les autres chercher...

Ou propose une enigme...

Elle devait pas être trop mal mon enigme... t'as mis presque un jour à trouver...


----------



## Gwen (25 Janvier 2006)

Moi, je veut bien jouer, mais franchement je n'ai rien réussis a trouver. EN plus, je préfères les truc genre "rechercher un chameau dans le désert"


----------



## dellys (25 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je veut bien jouer, mais franchement je n'ai rien réussis a trouver. EN plus, je préfères les truc genre "rechercher un chameau dans le désert"


Il en faut pour tous les goût...

Google est ton ami et wikipédia aussi...


----------



## Gwen (25 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Il en faut pour tous les goût...


Oui, heureusement, je ne remet pas en cause ce genre d'énigmes, j'ai juste un goût plus prononcé pour d'autres type de recherches..


----------



## dellys (25 Janvier 2006)

Je te réserve une spéciale pour toi façon grain sable dans le désert promis !


----------



## jpmiss (25 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Oui, heureusement, je ne remet pas en cause ce genre d'énigmes, j'ai juste un goût plus prononcé pour d'autres type de recherches..


 
Bah moi c'est pareil, je vois pas du tout de quoi il s'agit


----------



## dellys (25 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah moi c'est pareil, je vois pas du tout de quoi il s'agit



Et pourtant... j'ai vérifié, c'est bien toi qui avait posté l'énigme (une photo...)


----------



## y&b (25 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Il en faut pour tous les goût...
> 
> Google est ton ami et wikipédia aussi...



J'ai déjà entendu ça quelque part !


----------



## dellys (25 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà entendu ça quelque part !



Ouhla Oups pardon...

Rendons à césar ce qui appartient à césar...


----------



## dellys (25 Janvier 2006)

L'arc en ciel (du rouge au violet) est le symbol de l'empire inca...


----------



## y&b (25 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Ouhla Oups pardon...
> 
> Rendons à césar ce qui appartient à césar...



Tu veux plutôt dire rendons à kaviar ce qui appartient à kaviar !


----------



## dellys (25 Janvier 2006)

Oui c'est celà...

Tu remarqueras que j'apprend vite...


----------



## y&b (25 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est celà...
> 
> Tu remarqueras que j'apprend vite...



Oui ! 
Je suis d'ailleurs très fier de toi petit scarabé !   

Sur ce arretons le flood :rose:, pour ton enigme je vois pas


----------



## dellys (25 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Oui !
> Je suis d'ailleurs très fier de toi petit scarabé !
> 
> Sur ce arretons le flood :rose:, pour ton enigme je vois pas



Traduit arc en ciel en anglais et fait une recherche sur wiki !


----------



## nobuane (25 Janvier 2006)

hum je vois qu'il y a des amateurs de la corse!!!!:love: :love: :love:  allez trouver le golfe de l'avena y'a ma maison!!! un indice, c'est en corse lol


----------



## dellys (25 Janvier 2006)

nobuane a dit:
			
		

> hum je vois qu'il y a des amateurs de la corse!!!!:love: :love: :love:  allez trouver le golfe de l'avena y'a ma maison!!! un indice, c'est en corse lol



Hum faut gagner l'enigme precedente pour en proposer une nouvelle...
 Mais on retient l'adresse pour les prochaines vacances...


----------



## jpmiss (25 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Traduit arc en ciel en anglais et fait une recherche sur wiki !



Ah ben ouais mais un de tes indices est foireux: ca n'a rien a voir avec les incas, c'est un site sacré des indiens Navajos


----------



## dellys (25 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben ouais mais un de tes indices est foireux: ca n'a rien a voir avec les incas, c'est un site sacré des indiens Navajos



Oui merci jpmiss, mais le vénérable sage commence à se faire vieux... 

Faudrait pas me prendre pour un jambon (expression niveau collège...)

Mon indice n'est pas foireux, il est tordu... 

L'arc en ciel symbolise l'empire inca...
Rapport au nom du site...


----------



## jpmiss (25 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Mon indice n'est pas foireux, il est tordu...
> 
> L'arc en ciel symbolise l'empire inca...
> Rapport au nom du site...


Oauis on peu pas t'empecher de donner des indices tordus, mais vu qu'il y avait deja une référence a l'arc-en-ciel (la plage de couleur) on pouvait s'attendre a ce que la ref a l'empire inca concerne autre chose (la localisation par ex.)

C'est bien joli de proposer des trucs vicelards mais du coup plus personne ne joue parce qu'on a pas tous toute la journée pour décripter des énigmes a la Indiana Jones...

Enfin, moi c'est ce que j'en dit...


----------



## dellys (25 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Oauis on peu pas t'empecher de donner des indices tordus, mais vu qu'il y avait deja une référence a l'arc-en-ciel (la plage de couleur) on pouvait s'attendre a ce que la ref a l'empire inca concerne autre chose (la localisation par ex.)
> 
> C'est bien joli de proposer des trucs vicelards mais du coup plus personne ne joue parce qu'on a pas tous toute la journée pour décripter des énigmes a la Indiana Jones...
> 
> Enfin, moi c'est ce que j'en dit...


Beuh oh eh j'voulais juste faire plaisir à kaviar moi !!! :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3627164&postcount=1241

Je cherche juste à satisfaire tout le monde moi (rien à voir avec mon avatar ).

D'ailleurs Gwen j'ai bien un chameau à chercher pour toi (rapport à ta requête http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3629109&postcount=1262) :


Indice : Cherchez la petite bête au dragon et vous trouverez le chameau !


----------



## kaviar (25 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs Gwen j'ai bien un chameau à chercher pour toi (rapport à ta requête http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3629109&postcount=1262) :
> 
> 
> Indice : Cherchez la petite bête au dragon et vous trouverez le chameau !



Pas un chameau, mais un *dromadaire*. Le chameau à *2 bosses*


----------



## dellys (25 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Pas un chameau, mais un *dromadaire*. Le chameau à *2 bosses*


Désolé c'est tout ce que j'ai trouvé qui pouvait y ressembler (on chipotte mais fallait le trouver non ?).
 Le chameau c'est mon avatar donc...

Ok je sors :rose:


----------



## Gwen (25 Janvier 2006)

Excellent le coup du chameau


----------



## dellys (25 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Excellent le coup du chameau



 merci 

Mais maintenant j'espère que tu vas être le premier dessus !


----------



## Gwen (25 Janvier 2006)

je cherche, mais franchement je ne comprend pas l'énigme et se taper le monde entier cm par cm, ça fait long


----------



## dellys (25 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> je cherche, mais franchement je ne comprend pas l'énigme et se taper le monde entier cm par cm, ça fait long



Héhé  !!

Le dragon celà ne te dit rien ? Même vu de l'espace ?

Allez un ptit autre alors...

Pas besoin de chameau (ou de dromadaire :hein dans ce pays... Ils y construisent de trés bonnes voitures... l'une de leurs marques sera surement n°1 dés cette année !


----------



## dellys (25 Janvier 2006)

C'est au sud du Dragon et à partir de 10000 pieds on le voit !

Attention il a la tête en bas si vous êtes orienté nord !


----------



## Gwen (25 Janvier 2006)

Le Dragon me faisait penser a la chine, mais c'est vastes très vaste comme pays


----------



## dellys (25 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Le Dragon me faisait penser a la chine, mais c'est vastes très vaste comme pays



Japon


----------



## Gwen (25 Janvier 2006)

Bon, même avec tes indications je ne trouve pas. je déclare forfait pour la journée car la, j'ai la tête comme u pastèque


----------



## dellys (25 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Bon, même avec tes indications je ne trouve pas. je déclare forfait pour la journée car la, j'ai la tête comme u pastèque



Kaviar ??


----------



## kaviar (25 Janvier 2006)

Je me permet de copier ici le message que j'ai envoyé à Dellys concernant cette énigme, à fin de le faire inscrire dans les règles (Maître jpmiss ...)



> Personnellement je pense que lorsqu'une énigme est type "dans une meule de foin", comme celle ci, il ne faut pas trop compliquer l'énigme de localisation, c'est déjà chiant de se taper une carte centimètre par centimètre alors si en plus tu ne sais pas ou chercher !!!!!
> Objectivement tu aurais dis cherchez moi ceci au Japon, on n'était pas encore arrivé !!!! ill faut être à une altitude de ± 3 km pour voir ce lac !!!



Concernant cette enigme :
33°21'31.17"N 130°26'5.12"E

Maintenant je laisse la main à gwen  qui à été valeureux dans cette quête


----------



## dellys (25 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Je me permet de copier ici le message que j'ai envoyé à Dellys concernant cette énigme, à fin de le faire inscrire dans les règles (Maître jpmiss ...)



GnaGnaGna et quand c'est trop simple on s'fait engueuler (hein kaviar !) ou on joue même pas... :hein:

C'est vraiment trop inzuste...


----------



## kaviar (25 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> GnaGnaGna et quand c'est trop simple on s'fait engueuler (hein kaviar !) ou on joue même pas... :hein:
> 
> C'est vraiment trop inzuste...


Bon, pour essayer d'en finir avec ces questions de facile pas facile, je pense que la difficulté de l'énigme, doit être proportionnelle à son type :

Dans le cas "aiguille dans une meule de foin", donner si possible une enigme qui ne puisse prêter à confusion ou multiples résutats....
exemple:


> Cherchez à l'est de la ville des JO 1988.
> Prendre la route 41 puis la 1.
> C'est au nord de cette route dans la 1ere zone High Res. Un chemin mène à l'oreille... (Un iPod chez les indiens ???!!!)


Et même comme cela, elle n'était pas si facile...

Dans le cas type "général" comme "parc d'attraction", "circuit automobile", "prison", "monument". La aucune limite à la limite à la difficulté de l'énigme  , Google est ton ami et wikipédia aussi...


----------



## dellys (25 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Et même comme cela, elle n'était pas si facile...



Ouais, surtout si on confond l'est et l'ouest  

Yark Yark Yark    

On s'comprend


----------



## dellys (26 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant je laisse la main à gwen  qui à été valeureux dans cette quête



Youhou !!
Gwen ?? 

T'es là ??

C à toi !


----------



## Gwen (26 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Concernant cette enigme :
> 33°21'31.17"N 130°26'5.12"E


Wahoo, pourtant, j'en ai passé du temps dans le coin.



			
				kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant je laisse la main à gwen  qui à été valeureux dans cette quête


Bon, merci. je vais voir ce que je peut trouver alors.... Je viens juste de finir de lire mes autres messages sur Macgnen et iGen, faut me laisser le temps d'arriver.


----------



## Gwen (26 Janvier 2006)

Tout d'abord, MERCI a Kaviar de m'avoir laissé la main.

Bon, voici mon énigme:* Il faut chercher un bâtiment en forme de P.* Voir photo.

*Indice n° 1 : Se situe en France dans une grande ville.*

Je posterais un nouvel indice chaque 30 minutes.


----------



## Gwen (26 Janvier 2006)

* Il faut chercher un bâtiment en forme de P.

Indice n° 1 : Se situe en France dans une grande ville.

Indice N° 2 : Année Erotique.*


----------



## Gwen (26 Janvier 2006)

* Il faut chercher un bâtiment en forme de P.

Indice n° 1 : Se situe en France dans une grande ville.

Indice N° 2 : Année Erotique.

Indice N°3 : Se trouve dans une zone Haute Résolution.*


----------



## kaviar (26 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> *Indice N° 2 : Année Erotique..*



Un rapport avec Gainsbourg ??


----------



## Gwen (26 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Un rapport avec Gainsbourg ??


Non, aucun avec le personnage, mais un rapport avec la chanson certain.


----------



## kaviar (26 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Non, aucun avec le personnage, mais un rapport avec la chanson certain.


Un port ??

[Judite]suis bête, c'est avec 69, le département ??


----------



## Gwen (26 Janvier 2006)

* Il faut chercher un bâtiment en forme de P.

Indice n° 1 : Se situe en France dans une grande ville.

Indice N° 2 : Année Erotique.* Réponse, c'est bien 69 le département comme Kaviar vient de le trouver

*Indice N°3 : Se trouve dans une zone Haute Résolution.

Indice N° 4 : Proche d'un auteur qui Accuse

Indice N°5 : Se trouve à Villeurbanne.

Indice N° 6 : Se situe a quelque mètre de la station de métro République

Indice N° 7 : Il y a un parking pleins de voitures juste a coté*

Ensuite, je vais manger, de retour a 14h


----------



## dellys (26 Janvier 2006)

Salut à tous, un petit passage entre 2 rdv...

45 46 15.74N 4 52 32.46E

Si j'ai bon je passe la main au plus rapide sinon je reprendrai ce soir

@+


----------



## Gwen (26 Janvier 2006)

Exactement. BINGO. Faut dire avec tout ces indices 

Bon, on t'attend ce soir je pense a moins que quelqu'un ait envie de prendre la main.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Exactement. BINGO. Faut dire avec tout ces indices
> 
> Bon, on t'attend ce soir je pense a moins que quelqu'un ait envie de prendre la main.


 
Tiens j'ai une petite recherche amusante a vous proposer: trouvez moi 3 "skieurs nautiques" (des gars qui font du ski nautique quoi). Peu importe l'endroit ou vous les trouverez donc pas d'indice particulier (pour l'instant en tous cas).
Je veux les 3 dans le meme post (mais pas forcément dans la meme zone bien que ca soit possible).

Bonne recherche


----------



## kaviar (26 Janvier 2006)

1 ici
47° 7'51.18"N 122°34'2.12"W

et 2 là
40°41'24.19"N 79°38'28.48"W


----------



## jpmiss (26 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> 1 ici
> 47° 7'51.18"N 122°34'2.12"W
> 
> et 2 là
> 40°41'24.19"N 79°38'28.48"W


 
Genial le double 

PS: droles d'endroits pour aller chercher des images de ski nautique. Moi j'i trouvé les miennes sur la cote Australiene


----------



## dellys (26 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Genial le double
> 
> PS: droles d'endroits pour aller chercher des images de ski nautique. Moi j'i trouvé les miennes sur la cote Australiene



Bonsoir à tous.

Et les tiens jpmiss, tu nous les donnes pas ?


----------



## kaviar (26 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Genial le double
> 
> PS: droles d'endroits pour aller chercher des images de ski nautique. Moi j'i trouvé les miennes sur la cote Australiene


J'ai jamais été en faire là-bas   

Nouvelle petite recherche.....

*Indice 1 :
Decouvert en 1965 lors d'une mission Gemini, mesure ± 40 km de diametre. C'est toujours une enigme pour les geologues ...

Les autres suivront....*


----------



## Gwen (26 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Decouvert en 1965 lors d'une mission Gemini, mesure ± 40 km de diametre. C'est toujours une enigme pour les geologues ....[/B]



Un OVNI? Si oui, je ne sais pas ou le placer car le pilote ne l'(as pas capturé


----------



## kaviar (26 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Un OVNI? Si oui, je ne sais pas ou le placer car le pilote ne l'(as pas capturé


Celui là c'est un spécial pour toi

*Indice 1 :
Decouvert en 1965 lors d'une mission Gemini, mesure ± 40 km de diametre. C'est toujours une enigme pour les geologues ...

Indice 2 :
Visible dès 5 000 kilomètres d'altitude

Les autres suivront....*


----------



## dellys (26 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai jamais été en faire là-bas
> 
> Nouvelle petite recherche.....
> 
> ...



C'est çà ?


----------



## dellys (26 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Celui là c'est un spécial pour toi


Oups désolé...


----------



## kaviar (26 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> C'est çà ?


C'est bien cela   

*l'oeil de l'afrique*

a toi la main


----------



## Gwen (26 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien cela
> 
> *l'oeil de l'afrique*
> 
> a toi la main



Connaissais pas, j'en étais resté aux OVNI pour ma part .. En tout cas, c'est beau. ça fait du bien de découvrir des choses comme ça. Merci.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Connaissais pas, j'en étais resté aux OVNI pour ma part .. En tout cas, c'est beau. ça fait du bien de découvrir des choses comme ça. Merci.


Superbe en effet!  
Mais il semble que ca formation ne soit pas si énigmatique que ca


----------



## kaviar (26 Janvier 2006)

Et si l'on veut entrer dans le détail :


> Le complexe du Richat est une des structures terrestres les plus spectaculaires vue de l'espace. Situé dans des sédiments du Protérozoïque au Cambro-Ordovicien du Sahara mauritanien, le complexe du Richat forme un dôme de 40 km de diamètre. Le centre de la structure consiste en une plate-forme de calcaire dolomitique recoupée par une brèche de chert kilométrique, des rings de dykes basaltiques, du volcanisme alcalin et des kimberlites. Plusieurs théories ont été proposées sur l'origine de la structure dont un impact météoritique, du plutonisme et des phénomènes intraformationnels. La distribution spatiale de la brèche est définie par une forme lenticulaire montrant un épaississement dans la zone centrale et un pincement sur les périphéries où elle se trouve limitée à quelques mètres d'épaisseur. La brèche est composée de fragments de chert anguleux à arrondis provenant d'une silicification hydrothermale polyphasée dans une matrice siliceuse. Les analyses et l'observation au MEB montrent un remplissage de cavités par des sédiments internes hydrothermaux siliceux et feldspathiques. Les sédiments sont localement plissés par des glissements gravitationnels. La formation du dôme a créé une zone favorable à la dissolution des séquences sédimentaires et l'infiltration de solutions hydrothermales. La structure du Richat avec son coeur de brèche est l'expression superficielle d'un complexe alcalin avec un remplissage karstique hydrothermal à son sommet.



Mais bon la je chipote 
et le dictionnaire n'est pas fourni !!!


----------



## dellys (26 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Connaissais pas, j'en étais resté aux OVNI pour ma part .. En tout cas, c'est beau. ça fait du bien de découvrir des choses comme ça. Merci.


Un autre spécial gwen pour finir cette journée et tenir jusqu'à demain matin...

Un troupeau de cham... euh non dromadaires au tchad en extreme high res
Un troupeau d' hippos  en Tanzanie toujours en ext. Hi. res.
Un troupeau d'antilopes rouges (elles sont dans un lac) en Zambie (ExtHiRes aussi)

Les 3 dans le même post


Les images sont magnifiques (surtout les hippos).

Bonne recherche et bon voyage...


----------



## Gwen (26 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Un troupeau de cham... euh non dromadaires au tchad en extreme high res
> Un troupeau d' hippos  en Tanzanie toujours en ext. Hi. res.
> Un troupeau d'antilopes rouges (elles sont dans un lac) en Zambie (ExtHiRes aussi)



Pertit coquin va 

Bon, je ne sais pas si je vais trouver car je n'ai que 15 minutes avant d'éteindre mon ordi


----------



## dellys (26 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Un autre spécial gwen pour finir cette journée et tenir jusqu'à demain matin...
> 
> Un troupeau de cham... euh non dromadaires au tchad en extreme high res
> Un troupeau d' hippos  en Tanzanie toujours en ext. Hi. res.
> ...


Pour aider à la recherche :

Si l'on considère que le tchad a la forme d'un visage de profil et un oeil bleu, les dromadaires seraient au niveau du lob de l'oreille.

Les hippos sont dans un fleuve trés sinueux plutôt à l'ouest du pays et qui relie 2 petits lacs.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Les hippos sont dans un fleuve trés sinueux plutôt à l'ouest du pays et qui relie 2 petits lacs.


un filet de bave ?


----------



## guytantakul (26 Janvier 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> un filet de bave ?



Dis-moi, tu baves beaucoup, non ? Même avec des hippocampes, c'est inquiétant. 
Tu devrais consulter


----------



## spritek (26 Janvier 2006)

Les hippos sont bien regroupés là...  6°54'00.11'' S 31° 11'11.46''E 

edit: + encore un petit peu plus au N

Pour les antilopes: 11° 54' 57.59'' S 30° 13'03.80'' E
et encore aux alentours...

Au Tchad, il y a des gazelles ici: 16° 24'14.84'' N 19° 54'49.62'' E


----------



## dellys (26 Janvier 2006)

spritek a dit:
			
		

> Les hippos sont bien regroupés là...  6°54'00.11'' S 31° 11'11.46''E
> 
> edit: + encore un petit peu plus au N
> 
> ...



Bravo    

Mais tu n'as pas tout.

Les dromadaires ???


----------



## spritek (26 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Les dromadaires ???



Voilà: 15° 17'40.18''N 20° 28'47.68''E


----------



## dellys (27 Janvier 2006)

spritek a dit:
			
		

> Voilà: 15° 17'40.18''N 20° 28'47.68''E



Bravo cette fois c'est largement accordé 

Tu prends la main.

Pour info voici les miennes :


----------



## spritek (27 Janvier 2006)

Pas trop dur: un "trou" dans une ville de l'océanie


----------



## dellys (27 Janvier 2006)

spritek a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop dur: un "trou" dans une ville de l'océanie


Beh, j'ai bien un gros trou (!!...:rose:...!!) dans Sidney là :

33 41 51S 151 05 28E


----------



## spritek (27 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Beh, j'ai bien un gros trou (!!...:rose:...!!) dans Sidney là :
> 
> 33 41 51S 151 05 28E


Bingo 
Je te redonnes la main


----------



## dellys (27 Janvier 2006)

spritek a dit:
			
		

> Bingo
> Je te redonnes la main


 Merci  

Dans la série "Les Animaux du monde" trouvez moi des flamants roses (je ne sais pas si on dit un "troupeau"... Nan j'crois pas).

Sur la côte sud est de l'Afrique...  (Mozambique)

Edit : Dans le même pays vous trouverez un troupeau de Buffles plus au nord... Dans le même poste, le plus rapide prend la main...


----------



## Mops Argo (27 Janvier 2006)

21 50 35,65 S  
35 27 00 30 E

n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## kaviar (27 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Dans la série "Les Animaux du monde" trouvez moi des flamants roses (je ne sais pas si on dit un "troupeau"... Nan j'crois pas).
> 
> Sur la côte sud est de l'Afrique...  (Mozambique)
> 
> Edit : Dans le même pays vous trouverez un troupeau de Buffles plus au nord... Dans le même poste, le plus rapide prend la main...



Tu es nostalgique d'Alain Bougrain du Bourg !!!


----------



## dellys (27 Janvier 2006)

Mops Argo a dit:
			
		

> 21 50 35,65 S
> 35 27 00 30 E
> 
> n'est-ce pas ?



Bien pour les flamants  mais où sont les buffles...
Ouin Il me faut mes buffles... pour prendre la main.


----------



## dellys (27 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Tu es nostalgique d'Alain Bougrain du Bourg !!!



Ouais et Mabrouk aussi, flipper le dauphin, Daktari


----------



## dellys (27 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Ouais et Mabrouk aussi, flipper le dauphin, Daktari



Et sinon j'ai bien aussi une passion pour les films de gladiateurs...:mouais:


----------



## Gwen (27 Janvier 2006)

Bon, c'est pas une énigme pour le jeu, mais une pour moi. allez voir a cette position la 19°00'11.32 12°53'27.37, vous verrez d'étranges bâtiments en très très haute résolution alors que autours, le continent africains est vraiment composé de très gros pixels


----------



## dellys (27 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est pas une énigme pour le jeu, mais une pour moi. allez voir a cette position la 19°00'11.32 12°53'27.37, vous verrez d'étranges bâtiments en très très haute résolution alors que autours, le continent africains est vraiment composé de très gros pixels


Exact gwen... A différents endroits sur GE tu as des zones en Ext.Hi.Res comme tous les troupeaux depuis hier soir.

On les retrouve essentiellement sur l'Afrique.
Surement du marketing à la google pour alimenter les forums...
C'est tellement prenant et beau qu'on est nombreux à les chercher...


Edit : J'ai toujours pas mes buffles !!!!!!


----------



## Mops Argo (27 Janvier 2006)

bon d'accord pour les buffles

18 43 40,72 S
35 55 57,82 E


----------



## kaviar (27 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est pas une énigme pour le jeu, mais une pour moi. allez voir a cette position la 19°00'11.32 12°53'27.37, vous verrez d'étranges bâtiments en très très haute résolution alors que autours, le continent africains est vraiment composé de très gros pixels


Ce sont des batiments qui servent au travail du sel. Active le layer "National Geographic Magazine" dans "Layers"


----------



## dellys (27 Janvier 2006)

Mops Argo a dit:
			
		

> bon d'accord pour les buffles
> 
> 18 43 40,72 S
> 35 55 57,82 E


Euh çà c'est pas des buffles... ou ils ont subit des radiations ou mutés...

Sinon c'est pas loin de là à l'est.

Remplace tes"," par des "." et poste les coordonnées des flaments et des buffles en même temps...

Ce sont les règles édités par le grand sage jpmiss... 

Edit : Oups... pardon j'avais pas zoomé, j'étais resté sur les oiseaux au premier plan... désolé.

à toi la main


----------



## Mops Argo (27 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est pas une énigme pour le jeu, mais une pour moi. allez voir a cette position la 19°00'11.32 12°53'27.37, vous verrez d'étranges bâtiments en très très haute résolution alors que autours, le continent africains est vraiment composé de très gros pixels


peux-tu préciser N/S et E/W s'il te plait ?

Alors Dellys, j'ai la main ?


----------



## dellys (27 Janvier 2006)

Mops Argo a dit:
			
		

> peux-tu préciser N/S et E/W s'il te plait ?
> 
> Alors Dellys, j'ai la main ?



Bien sur à toi la main... J'ai fait un edit sur mon dernier post... encore désolé et toutes mes confuses...


----------



## Mops Argo (27 Janvier 2006)

Entrée de tunnel, j'ai aussi la sortie mais on a attendre un peu


----------



## jpmiss (27 Janvier 2006)

Mops Argo a dit:
			
		

> Entrée de tunnel, j'ai aussi la sortie mais on a attendre un peu



T'es sur?
J'aurais juré que c'etait la sortie ca.


----------



## kaviar (27 Janvier 2006)

Mops Argo a dit:
			
		

> Entrée de tunnel, j'ai aussi la sortie mais on a attendre un peu



Tu parles de celle-ci
55°35'23.89"N  12°46'24.06"E


----------



## Mops Argo (27 Janvier 2006)

regarde bien le sens des voitures


----------



## dellys (27 Janvier 2006)

Mops Argo a dit:
			
		

> j'ai aussi la sortie mais on a attendre un peu


Tu parles donc de celle-ci ?

jpmiss alors c'est l'entrée ou la sortie


----------



## dellys (27 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de celle-ci
> 55°35'23.89"N  12°46'24.06"E



Euh, bah, Je crois que c'est à toi kaviar 

Enfin, euh, A prioiri 

Je ne voudrais pas me mêler de ce qui ne me regarde pas


----------



## kaviar (27 Janvier 2006)

Sans préjuger, je pense être dans le bon, et comme Mops Argo, n'a pas l'air d'être là !!!
En voici un petit pour votre WE

*Indice 1 :
30 mètres plus hautes que les fameuses chutes du Niagara

Indice 2 :
5e arrondissement*


----------



## dellys (27 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Sans préjuger, je pense être dans le bon, et comme Mops Argo, n'a pas l'air d'être là !!!
> En voici un petit pour votre WE
> 
> *Indice 1 :
> ...



A touzazar le pantheon... point culminant du 5eme arrondissement de Paris

48 50 46N 2 20 45E


----------



## kaviar (27 Janvier 2006)

*Indice 1 :
30 mètres plus hautes que les fameuses chutes du Niagara

Indice 2 :
5e arrondissement

Indice 3 :
Loin, très lon du Panthéon*


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Janvier 2006)

La tour de la fac de Jussieu

48° 50'48.86"N 2°21'18.70"E


----------



## kaviar (27 Janvier 2006)

*Indice 1 :
30 mètres plus hautes que les fameuses chutes du Niagara

Indice 2 :
5e arrondissement

Indice 3 :
Loin, très loin du Panthéon

Indice 4 :
Beaucoup d'escaliers pour les voire différemment

Indice 5 :
Francophonie*


----------



## Mops Argo (28 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> *Indice 1 :
> 
> Indice 4 :
> Beaucoup d'escaliers pour les voire différemment
> *


 C'est quoi des voires ?


----------



## dellys (28 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> *Indice 1 :
> 30 mètres plus hautes que les fameuses chutes du Niagara
> 
> Indice 2 :
> ...



Ayé j'ai installé GE sur l'imac du bopere... c'est bon j'peux jouer !!!
Les chutes de montmorency à quebec ?


----------



## kaviar (28 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Ayé j'ai installé GE sur l'imac du bopere... c'est bon j'peux jouer !!!
> Les chutes de montmorency à quebec ?



    bravo (enfin c'est peu être ton beau père qu'il faut féliciter    )

A toi la main


----------



## dellys (28 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> bravo (enfin c'est peu être ton beau père qu'il faut féliciter    )
> 
> A toi la main



   merci   

Notre nouvelle recherche est un *batiment commencé au XIII et achevé au XIX*.

*Indice 1: sud de l'europe

Indice 2: 20 juin*

Les autres indices suivront si vous séchez...  

Bonne recherche


----------



## dellys (28 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> merci
> 
> Notre nouvelle recherche est un *batiment commencé au XIII et achevé au XIX*.
> 
> ...



*Indice 3 : Sa coupole est devenue le symbole de la région.*


----------



## kaviar (28 Janvier 2006)

43°46'23.80"N 11°15'22.63"E
La Cathédrale de Florence


----------



## dellys (28 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> 43°46'23.80"N 11°15'22.63"E
> La Cathédrale de Florence



Bravo  

La basilique Santa Maria del Fiore

A toi la main


----------



## dellys (28 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Bravo
> 
> La basilique Santa Maria del Fiore
> 
> A toi la main



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à kaviar.


----------



## kaviar (28 Janvier 2006)

Merci

Un petit simple pour ce remettre !!!

Un barrage, sur le fleuve Colorado. Le second plus grand barrage des Etats-Unis


*et gwen qui n'est pas là *


----------



## dellys (28 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> Un petit simple pour ce remettre !!!
> 
> ...



MDR    

Baeh non

Essayons celui là

38 15 58n 104 44 10w


----------



## kaviar (28 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> MDR
> 
> Baeh non
> 
> ...



*Some player shoot again*


----------



## valoriel (28 Janvier 2006)

le barrage Hoover?


----------



## kaviar (28 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> le barrage Hoover?


  Bravo

Suivant


----------



## dellys (28 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bravo
> 
> Suivant



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à valoriel.


----------



## kaviar (28 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à valoriel.


idem


----------



## valoriel (28 Janvier 2006)

c'est pas grave 

bon trouvez moi le space needle...


----------



## kaviar (28 Janvier 2006)

C'est cela non ?

47°37'14.03"N 122°20'58.48"W

Si oui, je laisse la main


----------



## valoriel (28 Janvier 2006)

yep


----------



## Gwen (30 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> *et gwen qui n'est pas là *


J'étais en Week end avec ma femme, sous la neige, faut en profiter, c'est rare en France 

Et la, je bosse un peu pour changer


----------



## kaviar (30 Janvier 2006)

Bon une petite relance ???

Un stade de foot assez particulier. Le camp de l'une des équipe est dans l'hémishpère nord, et celui de l'autre dans l'hémisphère sud !

Bonne recherche


----------



## dellys (30 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bon une petite relance ???
> 
> Un stade de foot assez particulier. Le camp de l'une des équipe est dans l'hémishpère nord, et celui de l'autre dans l'hémisphère sud !
> 
> Bonne recherche



 Prrrt ! J'ai fait le tour du globe en suivant l'equateur et j'ai rien trouvé... A part un juste limite qui touche l'équateur en amérique du sud... mais le stade n'est pas à cheval dessus... J'ai les yeux d'un lapin russe et les etiquettes qui fument:sick:... je laisse pour ce soir


----------



## spritek (30 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bon une petite relance ???
> 
> Un stade de foot assez particulier. Le camp de l'une des équipe est dans l'hémishpère nord, et celui de l'autre dans l'hémisphère sud !
> 
> Bonne recherche



Avec des joueurs sur le terrain? Sinon j'ai déjà ça: 51° 04'40.78'' W



Edit: Rien à voir mais bon, j'aimerais bien savoir ce que c'est ou ce qui se passe là à central park 40° 46'22.34''N 73° 58'21.05''W ? Merci de vos lumières, je suis très intrigué.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Janvier 2006)

0.0330467201959N 51.0635280618w


----------



## kaviar (30 Janvier 2006)

A mon avis vous avez trouvé le même et c'est bien celui là.  
La grille de GE n'est pas juste, c'est le monument à droite du stade qui indique la ligne de l'équateur, et cette ligne traverse bien le stade en son milieu.....

Donc débrouillez vous pour savoir qui prend la main


----------



## dellys (30 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis vous avez trouvé le même et c'est bien celui là.
> La grille de GE n'est pas juste, c'est le monument à droite du stade qui indique la ligne de l'équateur, et cette ligne traverse bien le stade en son milieu.....
> 
> Donc débrouillez vous pour savoir qui prend la main



Vas y jpmiss (oh grand et vénéré sage) j'ai rien stocke


----------



## jpmiss (30 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis vous avez trouvé le même et c'est bien celui là.
> La grille de GE n'est pas juste, c'est le monument à droite du stade qui indique la ligne de l'équateur, et cette ligne traverse bien le stade en son milieu.....
> 
> Donc débrouillez vous pour savoir qui prend la main


 
En fait non moi j'en avais trouvé un autre un peu plus au nord.
Le bon c'est celui là:   0° 0'2.51"N  51° 4'51.18"W

Super cette recherche


----------



## kaviar (30 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> 0.0330467201959N 51.0635280618w


Euh, j'ai dit l'Equateur, tu sais cette ligne qui partage la terre en deux hémisphères, ou alors il y a une erreur dans tes coordonnées :mouais: 

réponse
 0° 0'0.00"N 51° 4'40.80"W

Edit :


----------



## spritek (30 Janvier 2006)

Je laisse la main, mais j'aimerais bien une petite réponse pour mon central park


----------



## kaviar (30 Janvier 2006)

spritek a dit:
			
		

> Je laisse la main, mais j'aimerais bien une petite réponse pour mon central park


Cela pourrait être une réunion du *Central Park Dance Skater Association*



> Every Saturday, Sunday and Holiday from 2:30 to 6:30pm from mid-April through Halloween. The CPDSA sets up a sophisticated sound system and plays music for all dance skaters. The event is free and is supported by the membership of the CPDSA. Our Circle is attended by hundreds of skaters and enjoyed by thousands of spectators each weekend. The CPDSA Skate Circle is located mid-park at the foot of the bandshell area. You can find us by entering the park at 72nd street and walking along the 72nd street transverse toward the center of hte park. Just follow your ears. Listen for the dance music. You can''t miss us.


----------



## spritek (30 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Cela pourrait être une réunion du *Central Park Dance Skater Association*


 Ça doit être ça, merci


----------



## jpmiss (30 Janvier 2006)

Bon une recherche facile: l'edifice religieux le plus haut du monde.


----------



## spritek (30 Janvier 2006)

Celui-ci: 33° 36'29.85''N 7° 37'56.87''W  (mosquée Hassan II) ?


----------



## jpmiss (30 Janvier 2006)

j'avais bien dit que c'etait facile 

A toi


----------



## spritek (30 Janvier 2006)

Voici ma proposition de recherche: environ 40 AN-2 sur le même terrain... Un petit indice quand même: c'est en Asie.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Janvier 2006)

Juste a coté d'une de mes énigmes précédentes: 39.9043644853N 125.492847775E

Un peu au sud on peu voir ce qui est probablement un parachutage en cours (points blancs): 39.8591310377N 125.493328866E


----------



## spritek (31 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Juste a coté d'une de mes énigmes précédentes



Oups :rateau:

En tout qu'à c'est bon  donc à toi la main.


----------



## kaviar (31 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Juste a coté d'une de mes énigmes précédentes: 39.9043644853N 125.492847775E
> 
> Un peu au sud on peu voir ce qui est probablement un parachutage en cours (points blancs): 39.8591310377N 125.493328866E


Pourquoi faire compliqué lorsque l'on peu faire simple   

Je dois être tordu, j'avais compris AN(365 jours)-2 !!!! je cherchais un champs de locomotive 363 !!! heureusement que tu as trouvé, j'y passais la nuit   



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jpmiss.


----------



## jpmiss (31 Janvier 2006)

Cherchez une ile où on peut sauter en parachute a coté d'un cyclone.

Indice: chantée par le Velvet Underground


----------



## jpmiss (31 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Je dois être tordu, j'avais compris AN(365 jours)-2 !!!!



Arf!!! Je confirme 
Moi j'ai betement tapé AN-2 dans la recherche du forum google earth


----------



## jpmiss (31 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Cherchez une ile où on peut sauter en parachute a coté d'un cyclone.
> 
> Indice: chantée par le Velvet Underground


Ca dort ce matin 

Nouvel indice: 8


----------



## gKatarn (31 Janvier 2006)

Le "grand-huit" Cyclone à Coney Island ?


----------



## jpmiss (31 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Le "grand-huit" Cyclone à Coney Island ?



Trop fort! 

A toi


----------



## gKatarn (31 Janvier 2006)

Bon, je cogite qq chose


----------



## gKatarn (31 Janvier 2006)

Place à pigeons


----------



## dellys (31 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Place à pigeons


Bonjour 

Serait-ce celà ?

A tous zazard...


----------



## gKatarn (31 Janvier 2006)

J'me disais aussi que c'était trop simple :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (31 Janvier 2006)

45.4338276456n 12.3373304379e ?


----------



## kaviar (31 Janvier 2006)

C'est pas plutôt cela   

 45°27'0.18"N 122°46'55.56"W


----------



## gKatarn (31 Janvier 2006)

Oui jpmiss, mais çà a été trouvé juste avant 

Kaviar tu sors


----------



## kaviar (1 Février 2006)

bon et bien Dellys m'a laissé la main    

A qui s'adresse cette signalisation ?? aux engins spatiaux, aux avions, à des personnes venues du ciel ?

*Indice 1 : Cherchez dans l'½uvre de Guillaume Apollinaire

Les autres suivront...*


----------



## y&b (1 Février 2006)

Le pont Mirabeau ?

48°50'49.06"N 2°16'31.70"E


----------



## kaviar (1 Février 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Le pont Mirabeau ?
> 
> 48°50'49.06"N 2°16'31.70"E



*A qui s'adresse cette signalisation ?? aux engins spatiaux, aux avions, à des personnes venues du ciel ?
*
*Indice 1 : Cherchez dans l'½uvre de Guillaume Apollinaire

Indice 2 : C'est bien tout près du pont Mirabeau que vous le trouverez

Les autres suivront...*


----------



## dellys (1 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> *A qui s'adresse cette signalisation ?? aux engins spatiaux, aux avions, à des personnes venues du ciel ?
> *
> *Indice 1 : Cherchez dans l'½uvre de Guillaume Apollinaire
> 
> ...



Bon ok on m'a un pau aidé donc je laisse la main au plus rapide le temps pour moi de chercher une autre enigme...


----------



## kaviar (1 Février 2006)

Bravo

Au suivant


----------



## Mops Argo (1 Février 2006)

Fleur de corail, si je peux me permettre de prendre la main


----------



## dellys (1 Février 2006)

Mops Argo a dit:
			
		

> Fleur de corail, si je peux me permettre de prendre la main



Ok Mops tu prends la main. 

En revanche, les règles édictées par le grand sage jpmiss précisent que dans le cas d'une recherche type "aiguille dans une botte de foin", il faut donner des indices...


----------



## Mops Argo (1 Février 2006)

Une fleur de corail

indice 1 : Que le soleil arrose


----------



## Mops Argo (2 Février 2006)

Une fleur de corail

indice 1 : Que le soleil arrose

indice 2 : Elle illumine le soir

Si avec ça vous ne trouvez pas...


----------



## dellys (2 Février 2006)

Mops Argo a dit:
			
		

> Si avec ça vous ne trouvez pas...



Houlà si je propose un truc et que c'est pas çà tu vas me faire du mal ? :casse:

Je propose pas alors !


----------



## Mops Argo (2 Février 2006)

vas-y, je ne taperai pas trop fort


----------



## dellys (2 Février 2006)

Mops Argo a dit:
			
		

> vas-y, je ne taperai pas trop fort



Sans plaisanter, je ne vois vraiment pas...


----------



## Mops Argo (2 Février 2006)

Une fleur de corail

indice 1 : Que le soleil arrose

indice 2 : Elle illumine le soir

indice 3 : là bas, même les mémés aiment la castagne


----------



## Nephou (2 Février 2006)

ça c'est du Nougaro


----------



## Mops Argo (2 Février 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est du Nougaro



voilà un indice de plus  vas-y Nephou lance toi !


----------



## y&b (2 Février 2006)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]L'église          Saint Sernin ?

43°38'08.36"N 1°28'04.38"E

ps : si c'est ça, je prends les coups de boules et je passe la main car je dois partir ... 
[/FONT]


----------



## Mops Argo (4 Février 2006)

ouais c'est ça, bravo


----------



## y&b (4 Février 2006)

Après de jours de break, c'est reparti !

Alors première pierre posée un 11 septembre

indice : dorée par Christofle

A vous


----------



## kaviar (4 Février 2006)

Notre dame de la garde

43°17'2.53"N  5°22'17.77"E

plus d'info


----------



## y&b (4 Février 2006)

Ben l'aura pas fait long-feu cette énigme :mouais: ! Dire que j'ai reçu un message me disant que cette énigme était un peu floue ! 

Bravo et à toi la main kaviar 

ps : j'eesaie même pas de te bouler, mais le c½ur y est


----------



## kaviar (4 Février 2006)

Merci beaucoup.

Petite relance...

*Indice 1 : L'autre repris de justesse... y a réalisé un record du monde*


----------



## mog (4 Février 2006)

Ne serait-ce t'il pas ça ?


----------



## kaviar (4 Février 2006)

Tu as découvert le pays et la ville   mais pas ce que l'on recherche !!!
C'est situé de toute façon dans une zone en haute résolution


----------



## mog (4 Février 2006)

Mea culpa, je le voyais pas aussi loin de la ville.


----------



## spritek (4 Février 2006)

Zut, j'allais recopié les coordonnées  
Ça sera pour la prochaine j'espère :rateau:


----------



## kaviar (4 Février 2006)

Cette fois ci, c'est la bonne   

A toi la main


----------



## mog (4 Février 2006)

Soyez indulgent, c'est mon premier :rose:

*1. Hémoglobine sur paix céleste.*


----------



## kaviar (4 Février 2006)

J'aurais dit la place Tian Anmen

39°54'15.87"N 116°23'29.17"E


----------



## mog (4 Février 2006)

C'est bien ça ! 
J'essaierai de corser un peu plus la prochaine fois (s'il y a une prochaine fois :sick


----------



## kaviar (4 Février 2006)

mog a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ça !
> J'essaierai de corser un peu plus la prochaine fois (s'il y a une prochaine fois :sick


Vas-y, relance toi , si personne n'y vois d'objection
Je n'ai pas trop le temps ces temps ci


----------



## kaviar (6 Février 2006)

Bon comme mog n'a pas saisi sa chance !!!

Nous cherchons un monument

*indice 1 :*




*Indice 2 :*





*Les autres suivront...*


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Février 2006)

Que signifie ch ? je suis en 4eme j'ai pas vu ca... apres je peux continuer la suite... mais si je sais pas ce que c'est


----------



## kaviar (6 Février 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Que signifie ch ? je suis en 4eme j'ai pas vu ca... apres je peux continuer la suite... mais si je sais pas ce que c'est


Ce sont les initiales d'une fonction mathématique. La forme du monument est celle de cette fonction mathématique.....


----------



## dellys (6 Février 2006)

C'est pas un monument mais c'est le seul truc un vaguement hyperbolique que j'ai trouvé dans la seul zone hirez du Paraguay...


----------



## kaviar (6 Février 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un monument mais c'est le seul truc un vaguement hyperbolique que j'ai trouvé dans la seul zone hirez du Paraguay...



[mode private joke =on]Mouarf[mode private joke =off]

Non pas du tout le bon pays


----------



## dellys (6 Février 2006)

c'est çà !


----------



## kaviar (6 Février 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> c'est çà !


Yes   

A toi la main   



> *St Louis Gateway Arch*
> Symbole de la ville de St Louis le long du Mississippi, mais aussi de l'état du Missouri, cette arche a été construite en 1965 en l'honneur des pionniers de la conquête de l'ouest. Elle fait 192m de haut et autant de large. Sa section est un triangle équilatéral de 16,5m de coté au niveau de la base, et 5m au sommet. Sa forme est celle de la fonction mathématique cosinus hyperbolique, correspondant à la forme d'une chaîne qu'on laisse pendre en la tenant par ses extrémités.


----------



## dellys (6 Février 2006)

Ok dans le genre casse tête...

Nous cherchons une construction qui malgré tout dure !

Indice n°1 : indispensable au transport de l'oxygène mais qui préfère le monoxyde de carbone.

Les autres suivront...

[mode private joke on] Mouarfff toi même [mode private joke off]

bon courage


----------



## kaviar (6 Février 2006)

Ça tourne scientifique ce jeu !!!

Un rapport avec la réaction Hb + 4O2 -> Hb(O2)4


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Février 2006)

huhuhu, je connais pas...
Je me couche !


----------



## dellys (6 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Ça tourne scientifique ce jeu !!!
> 
> Un rapport avec la réaction Hb + 4O2 -> Hb(O2)4


Effectivement il y en a un...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Février 2006)

H=hydro
O=oxyde 
b= ????


----------



## dellys (6 Février 2006)

Hb, il faut chercher Hb pas H et b...

Kaviar est sur la voie...

Je fais un edit sur l'indice 1


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2006)

Juste pour vous embêter


----------



## gKatarn (6 Février 2006)

_L'hémoglobine (symbole Hb) fixe de façon réversible à une, deux, trois ou quatre molécules de dioxygène O2._

Hémoglobine donc... et après ?


----------



## kaviar (6 Février 2006)

bon, pas de rapport avec la chanson de Mc Sollaar,
Pas de rapport non plus avec le film ???
avec Hoppe-Seyler qui a cristallisé et dénommé la protéine hémoglobine ??
avec le mouvement gothique voire romantique ??


----------



## dellys (6 Février 2006)

Indice 2 : Sans lui l'hemoglobine ne serait pas rouge


----------



## gKatarn (6 Février 2006)

Le fer ?

Euh, alors la tour Eiffel ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2006)

Fer, le fer 2+ est vert le 3+ rouge.


----------



## dellys (6 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Fer, le fer 2+ est vert le 3+ rouge.


 Exactement c'est lui et pourtant jusqu'en 2004 il était en aluminium...

Ce n'est donc pas la Tour Eiffel


----------



## gKatarn (6 Février 2006)

Rien compris à ta phrase Dellys 

Exactement c'est lui [le fer?] et pourtant jusqu'en 2004 il était en aluminium [hein, qui çà le fer ???]

Ce n'est donc pas la Tour Eiffel [euh, vu que la 1ère phrase est pas bien claire, la déduction l'est encore moins  ]


----------



## dellys (6 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rien compris à ta phrase Dellys
> 
> Exactement c'est lui [le fer?] et pourtant jusqu'en 2004 il était en aluminium [hein, qui çà le fer ???]
> 
> Ce n'est donc pas la Tour Eiffel [euh, vu que la 1ère phrase est pas bien claire, la déduction l'est encore moins  ]


Oui c'est lui, le fer, et il va bientôt passer de l'aluminium à l'acier inoxidable... Un comble pour le fer !


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2006)

La jambe en alu du gardin de l'ascenseur de la Tour Eiffel ?


----------



## gKatarn (6 Février 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est lui, le fer, et il va bientôt passer de l'aluminium à l'acier inoxidable... Un comble pour le fer !



Rincomprisnonplus


----------



## dellys (6 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rincomprisnonplus


Wiki est ton ami mais tu dois déjà le savoir !


----------



## dellys (6 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La jambe en alu du gardin de l'ascenseur de la Tour Eiffel ?


J'adore ta réponse, tournée de CDB...


----------



## gKatarn (6 Février 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est lui, le fer, et il va bientôt passer de l'aluminium à l'acier inoxidable... Un comble pour le fer !





			
				dellys a dit:
			
		

> Wiki est ton ami mais tu dois déjà le savoir !




Encore un truc capillotracté ?


----------



## kaviar (6 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rincomprisnonplus



Rassure toi lui non plus


----------



## dellys (6 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Rassure toi lui non plus


J'vous assure ! Tout est dans wikipédia !

dernier indice (?) : pas loin de kaviar


----------



## gKatarn (6 Février 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> J'vous assure ! Tout est dans wikipédia !



Avec des mots-clés à la con tordus ?


----------



## kaviar (6 Février 2006)

Bon pour te faire plaisir, l'Atomium

50°53'41.40"N  4°20'29.76"E


----------



## dellys (6 Février 2006)

Eh, oui c'est çà!
Mais pourquoi pour me faire plaisir ?:mouais:

A toi 

PS : désolé gkatarn mais kaviar m'avait énervé sur la précédente et j'ai effectivement fait dans le tordu :rose:


----------



## kaviar (6 Février 2006)

Bon, un simple pour se reposer un peu.

A Mayence, un emblème de la seconde guerre mondiale.

Top...... Chrono......


----------



## Nephou (6 Février 2006)

à côté de Mainz am Rhein y&#8217;a Wiesbaden et sa base militaire américaine

 50° 2'44.96"N 8°19'32.49"E

mais c&#8217;est pas ça


----------



## kaviar (6 Février 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> à côté de Mainz am Rhein y?a Wiesbaden et sa base militaire américaine
> 
> 50° 2'44.96"N 8°19'32.49"E
> 
> mais c?est pas ça


Bah non ce n'est pas cela. Bon comme il faut être assez près du sol pour voir cela et que je ne vais pas vous obliger à faire toute la région en rase-mottes, nous cherchons l'emblème un peu défraîchi de la Luftwaffe. Il est situé sur un aéroport....


----------



## jpmiss (6 Février 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> PS : désolé gkatarn mais kaviar m'avait énervé sur la précédente et j'ai effectivement fait dans le tordu :rose:



Perso, je l'ai deja dit et je le répète, je trouve ça nul les énigmes foireuses et tirées par les cheveux qui nécéssitent 3 pages pour etre élucidées.
Faut pas s'etonner si on est 3 ou 4 couillons a jouer a ce jeu.


----------



## gKatarn (6 Février 2006)

Aié : 49°58'11.64"N 8°08'52.54"E


---
Effectivement, faut y aller en rase-mottes


----------



## valoriel (6 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas s'etonner si on est 3 ou 40 *couillons* a jouer a ce jeu.


ça rassure sur le niveau intellectuel de macG en tout cas


----------



## kaviar (6 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Aié : 49°58'11.64"N 8°08'52.54"E
> 
> 
> ---
> Effectivement, faut y aller en rase-mottes



Bravo   

Au suivant


----------



## dellys (6 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je l'ai deja dit et je le répète, je trouve ça nul les énigmes foireuses et tirées par les cheveux qui nécéssitent 3 pages pour etre élucidées.
> Faut pas s'etonner si on est 3 ou 4 couillons a jouer a ce jeu.


D'accord avec ton analyse, mais l'alternance çà a du bon. Certains aiment chercher des dromadaires dans le désert (sic) et d'autres aiment bien se tordrent les neurones sur des énigmes un poil tordu (non non pas frisé).

c'est promis j'alterne!


----------



## krystof (6 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas s'etonner si on est 3 ou 4 couillons a jouer a ce jeu.




je trouve déjà que c'est beaucoup trop...


----------



## gKatarn (6 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bravo
> 
> Au suivant






Bon, on va essayer de pas faire tordu mais pas trop simple non plus :rose: 

_chateau de bois_, çà vous dit ?


----------



## dellys (6 Février 2006)

mms://142.206.72.128:90/audio/03/03c/03c_supp_002_f.mp3 :mouais:

sinon y'avait du Yves Duteil mais c'était pas un chateau 



Ok je sors :rose:

Si le lien fonctionne pas : http://142.206.72.67/03/03c/03c_supp/03c_supp_002_f.htm


----------



## gKatarn (6 Février 2006)

C'est pas çà  et c'est pas au Canada


----------



## dellys (6 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on va essayer de pas faire tordu mais pas trop simple non plus :rose:
> 
> _chateau de bois_, çà vous dit ?


 Pas tordu, pas tordu, c'est vite dit ! 

Donne nous peut être un petit indice...


----------



## gKatarn (6 Février 2006)

Ce chateau est sur une ile


----------



## Nephou (6 Février 2006)

Pour une fois que j'essaye de jouer : rideau


----------



## gKatarn (6 Février 2006)

Bon, sur une ile, en France


----------



## gKatarn (7 Février 2006)

Euh, c'est trop difficile ?


----------



## dellys (7 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh, c'est trop difficile ?


Je ne sais pas mais c'est surtout qu'à force bah j'ai du boulot en retard !


----------



## gKatarn (7 Février 2006)

Mouahahahahahaha


----------



## kaviar (7 Février 2006)

Moi c'est surtout *bois* qui me pertube !!!! Des château sur un ile ça ok, j'en ai trouvé, mais par contre le rapport avec *bois* pas encore ??


----------



## dellys (7 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Mouahahahahahaha


[mode private joke on] C'est pas vrai! lui aussi! [mode private joke off]

Mouuuuuaarfffff !


----------



## dellys (7 Février 2006)

Le Chateau d'If ?


----------



## kaviar (7 Février 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Le Chateau d'If ?



Imbécile que je suis !!! Bien joué Dellys


----------



## gKatarn (7 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est surtout *bois* qui me pertube !!!! Des château sur un ile ça ok, j'en ai trouvé, mais par contre le rapport avec *bois* pas encore ??



*Bois *: à rapprocher d'_arbre_ et non de _boisson_  :love:


----------



## dellys (7 Février 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Le Chateau d'If ?



Youhou! gK! T'as vu là haut ?


----------



## gKatarn (7 Février 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Le Chateau d'If ?





A toi la main


----------



## gKatarn (7 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Imbécile que je suis !!!



C'est pas moi qui l'ai dit hein


----------



## dellys (7 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> A toi la main




Merci à toi, Oh grand vétéran ! 

*Y'a un cowboy qui a égaré ses bottes et son chapeau. Saurez vous l'aider à les retrouver ?*

C'est évidement aux *Etats-Unis* dans une *Grande ville de l'ouest*.

Bonne recherche


----------



## jpmiss (7 Février 2006)

j'ai trouvé que les bottes:  35°29'23.64"N 97°44'51.88"W


----------



## dellys (7 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouvé que les bottes:  35°29'23.64"N 97°44'51.88"W



Belle trouvaille effectivement 

Mais chapeau et bottes sont ensembles sur le même "seat" (la faute est la pour vous donner une indication)... 

De plus ils sont en volume ! Ce n'est pas un dessin sur le sol !


----------



## jpmiss (7 Février 2006)

je l'ai: 47.5411482055N 122.324061376W


----------



## dellys (7 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai: 47.5411482055N 122.324061376W





Exactement !

A toi la main !

Voilà en vrai :


----------



## jpmiss (7 Février 2006)

Un radiotelescope naturel.
Attention il n'est pas dans une zone de haute résolution mais on le voit bien quand meme.

Indice: 1 679 bits vers M13


----------



## dellys (7 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Un radiotelescope naturel.
> Attention il n'est pas dans une zone de haute résolution mais on le voit bien quand meme.
> 
> Indice: 1 679 bits vers M13



Fastoche 

Radio telescope d'Arecibo

(Bond, James Bond !)


----------



## jpmiss (7 Février 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Fastoche
> 
> Radio telescope d'Arecibo
> 
> (Bond, James Bond !)


 
C'est ça


----------



## dellys (7 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça



Merci

Bon allez maintenant on va se chercher 3 palais :

Celui d'un roi, d'une reine et d'un prince.

Les 3 dans le même poste et en haute def.

Bonne recherche


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Février 2006)

?ous voudriez pas faire des trucs simples pour moi ?


----------



## gKatarn (7 Février 2006)

Il te faut grandir petit padawan


----------



## dellys (7 Février 2006)

Eh Dark...

C'est pas les vacances en ce moment ? :mouais:

T'as tout le temps...

C'est ultra simple ce truc !

Il te suffit de chercher des infos pour localiser :

Le roi des Belges

La reine d'Angleterre

Le prince de Monaco...

Par exemple... mais tu peux aussi en trouver d'autes.

Tu enregistres tout ça dans un même poste (images ou coordonnées)
Et pi tu prends la main !

Simple non...
Allez roule !


----------



## gKatarn (7 Février 2006)

Rhoooo trop simple celui-là : je m'attendais à chercher les trois palais sur les MEMES coordonnées ou presque


----------



## dellys (7 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rhoooo trop simple celui-là : je m'attendais à chercher les trois palais sur les MEMES coordonnées ou presque


Laisse ton jeune padawan faire... ou fil lui un coup de main !


----------



## kaviar (7 Février 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> ?ous voudriez pas faire des trucs simples pour moi ?


Aller, c'est pas très compliqué !!!!

Tu peux tout trouver en Europe.
Tu ne vas pas me dire que tu ne connais pas une Reine en Europe !!!! Good Save the Queen


----------



## gKatarn (7 Février 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Laisse ton jeune padawan faire... ou fil lui un coup de main !



Fiston va se débrouiller tout seul (enfin j'espère, sinon va falloir que je l'aide en rentrant du taf   )


----------



## dellys (7 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Fiston va se débrouiller tout seul (enfin j'espère, sinon va falloir que je l'aide en rentrant du taf   )


Bah voilà, c'est malin !

Il s'est taillé ménan...

Il a eu peur !


----------



## jpmiss (7 Février 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> Bon allez maintenant on va se chercher 3 palais :
> 
> ...



Un Roi:




Une Reine:




Un Prince:




Eh oui c'est bien l'Elysée: Le Président de la République Française est aussi Co-Prince d'Andore


----------



## jpmiss (7 Février 2006)

Crotte j'avais pas vu qu'il y avaait un challenge avec Dark-Tintin


----------



## dellys (7 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Crotte j'avais pas vu qu'il y avaait un challenge avec Dark-Tintin



C'est pas grave jp ! 

Je propose à notre jeune ami de faire la recherche (avec son père ce soir...) et de nous en poster d'autres...

En attendant tu prends bien évidement la main !


----------



## jpmiss (7 Février 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas grave jp !
> 
> Je propose à notre jeune ami de faire la recherche (avec son père ce soir...) et de nous en poster d'autres...
> 
> En attendant tu prends bien évidement la main !



Alors: un immeuble moderne inspiré de l'architecture traditionnelle de son pays.

Indice: On le voit sur une des dernières photos d'AntoineD dans le thread "postez vos plus belles photos"


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Février 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas grave jp !
> 
> Je propose à notre jeune ami de faire la recherche (avec son père ce soir...) et de nous en poster d'autres...
> 
> En attendant tu prends bien évidement la main !


Non, je vais le faire maintenant...
je m'etais pas taillé, j'étais avec mon petit frere...
Celle la oui ca va, mais par ex celles d'avant, elles étaient vachement dures... (enfin que pour moi, apparemen vous avez été rapides a les trouvers..)


----------



## dellys (7 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Alors: un immeuble moderne inspiré de l'architecture traditionnelle de son pays.
> 
> Indice: On le voit sur une des dernières photos d'AntoineD dans le thread "postez vos plus belles photos"



C'est çà ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Février 2006)

Je modifierais mon poste au fur et a mesure : 

Palais du prince de monaco(c'est bien un prince ?) :
43° 43'51.28"N 7°25'12.03"E

Domaine royal de drottningholm en suede (il me semble que c'est un roi) :
59° 19'25.96"N 17° 52'37.42"E

Bureau de la rein béatrice aux pays bas :
52° 04'51.49"N 4° 18'50.10"E

Voila


----------



## jpmiss (7 Février 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> C'est çà ?



Alors là bravo


----------



## jpmiss (7 Février 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Je modifierais mon poste au fur et a mesure :
> 
> Palais du prince de monaco(c'est bien un prince ?) :
> 43° 43'51.28"N 7°25'12.03"E



Oui c'est bien un prince


----------



## kaviar (7 Février 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Je modifierais mon poste au fur et a mesure :
> 
> Palais du prince de monaco(c'est bien un prince ?) :
> 43° 43'51.28"N 7°25'12.03"E
> ...


  Et bien tu vois que ce n'était pas si difficile


----------



## dellys (7 Février 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Non, je vais le faire maintenant...
> je m'etais pas taillé, j'étais avec mon petit frere...
> Celle la oui ca va, mais par ex celles d'avant, elles étaient vachement dures... (enfin que pour moi, apparemen vous avez été rapides a les trouvers..)



    tu prends la main


----------



## gKatarn (7 Février 2006)

Ben vous allez patienter jusqu'à demain : ce soir, c'est moi qui utilise MON G5 et pas un petit squater  :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Février 2006)

Bon, je pense que ca va pas vous tenir longtemps mais bon : 

Indice 1 : Re-transcris la fern sehen...


----------



## dellys (8 Février 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je pense que ca va pas vous tenir longtemps mais bon :
> 
> Indice 1 : Re-transcris la fern sehen...



Regarder / voir loin ? (si mon dico ne se trompe pas )

Oui mais encore ... :mouais:


----------



## kaviar (8 Février 2006)

Berliner Fernsehturm
52°31'15.08"N 13°24'33.29"E

Infos complémentaires ici...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Février 2006)

Bien joué 
A toi la main


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Février 2006)

Dellys : 
En allemand, fern sehen = regarder la télé, c'est ton dico qui le prends mot par mot


----------



## kaviar (8 Février 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Bien joué
> A toi la main



Merci   

Petit correctif fernsehen (télévision) s'écrit en un seul mot.

Bon nouvelle énigme style aiguille dans une meule de foin :

Dans le chef-lieu d'un arrondissement du département du Finistère, quand les manifestants hurlent, les pneus (ou les voitures, à vous de dire) brulent pour bloquer les giratoires...

Et une image de ce que vous devez trouver




Bonne recherche...


----------



## Nephou (8 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Petit correctif fernsehen (télévision) s'écrit en un seul mot



Le poste de télévision oui mais quand je dis apprécier de regarder la télévision je dis Ich sehe gern fern.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Février 2006)

48° 23'12.26"n 4° 31'43.08"w

  
Tourner l'image a 180° pour avoir la photo exacte


----------



## huexley (8 Février 2006)

trouvé !

48°25'38 N / 4°28'03 W

très sympa et super moyen de se faire remarquer dans Google ! 


[RHO ! grillé !! ]


----------



## kaviar (8 Février 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> 48° 23'12.26"n 4° 31'43.08"w
> 
> 
> Tourner l'image a 180° pour avoir la photo exacte


La ville est bonne, mais pas le rond point !!!

J'attends les coordonnées de la photo lié a mon post


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Février 2006)

Huex, je t'ai pas grillé, j'ai pas bon


----------



## kaviar (8 Février 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> trouvé !
> 
> 48°25'38 N / 4°28'03 W
> 
> ...


Bien joué   

A toi la main


----------



## dellys (8 Février 2006)

" 			Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 4 (4 membre(s) et 0 invité(s)) 		 	 	 		 			dellys, Dark-Tintin, gKatarn, huexley"

Y'en a qui surveille leur progéniture à distance...

J'avais pas pensé à mon PWB comme BabySitter...:mouais:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Février 2006)

Lol il a son écran en veille il est partie manger


----------



## gKatarn (8 Février 2006)

J'aime autant qu'il soit en bonne compagnie sur le net avec des gens que je connais qu'avec les boulets style jeuxvideo.com :rateau:

---
EDIT : nan, déjà reviendu


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> J'aime autant qu'il soit en bonne compagnie sur le net avec des gens que je connais qu'avec les boulets style jeuxvideo.com :rateau:
> 
> ---
> EDIT : nan, déjà reviendu


Ah ca doit etre le site a la con ou je me sus fait bannir parce que je me suis embrouiller avec un modo 
Bon ben moi je vais bouffer


----------



## dellys (8 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> J'aime autant qu'il soit *en bonne compagnie* sur le net avec des gens que je connais qu'avec les boulets style jeuxvideo.com :rateau:



T'es certain ?

  			Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 9 (9 membre(s) et 0 invité(s)) 		 	 	 		 			dellys, bobbynountchak, Dark-Tintin, gKatarn, huexley, jpmiss, kaviar, olidou, spritek 

Jamais vu autant de monde là dessus !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Février 2006)

Y'a plus persone ? 
Huex, t'es ou ???


----------



## guytantakul (8 Février 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Y'a plus persone ?
> Huex, t'es ou ???



Ah ? Euh...  

(zut, un rond point finistérien et j'étais pas là...)


----------



## huexley (8 Février 2006)

Ben je mangeais et je pensais avoir perdu 


l'image : 






, 
L'indice, mon nom est celui d'un dangereux psychopathe dans 8mm (en VF)


----------



## kaviar (8 Février 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> L'indice, mon nom est celui d'un dangereux psychopathe dans 8mm (en VF)



*Je rappelle à certains participants que 8MM est interdit aux moins de 16 ans. Donc inutile de se précipiter dans la vidéothèque de papa.*


----------



## gKatarn (8 Février 2006)

J'ai pas mais y a le net...


----------



## gKatarn (8 Février 2006)

Bon, c'est bien "machine" le nom du psychotaré dans le film ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> *Je rappelle à certains participants que 8MM est interdit aux moins de 16 ans. Donc inutile de se précipiter dans la vidéothèque de papa.*





> Le détective privé Tom Welles travaille pour que ses clients aient le coeur net : il découvre pour eux s'il y avait quelqu'un avec leur partenaire lors de son dernier voyage d'affaire. Mais lorsque la veuve d'un homme d'affaire riche l'engage, sa vie changea pour toujours. Elle lui demande de découvrir la vérité sur un film de format huit millimètres qu'elle a découvert dans le coffre-fort à son mari. Pour ce faire, il doit descendre *dans le monde souterrain de la pornographie, *là où les films que les clients visionnent ne peuvent être mis sur les tablettes. Aidé de Max pour se guider dans ce monde indécent, il ne tardera pas à ce faire des ennemis qui voudront l'éliminer avant qu'il n'en apprenne trop sur le film.



ca a un rapport ? 
Je me sens pas visé kaviar


----------



## kaviar (8 Février 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> > Le détective privé Tom Welles travaille pour que ses clients aient le coeur net : il découvre pour eux s'il y avait quelqu'un avec leur partenaire lors de son dernier voyage d'affaire. Mais lorsque la veuve d'un homme d'affaire riche l'engage, sa vie changea pour toujours. Elle lui demande de découvrir la vérité sur un film de format huit millimètres qu'elle a découvert dans le coffre-fort à son mari. Pour ce faire, il doit descendre *dans le monde souterrain de la pornographie*, là où les films que les clients visionnent ne peuvent être mis sur les tablettes. Aidé de Max pour se guider dans ce monde indécent, il ne tardera pas à ce faire des ennemis qui voudront l'éliminer avant qu'il n'en apprenne trop sur le film.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voila ce que cela donne lorsque l'on ne sait pas activer le "contrôle parental" sur un mac


----------



## gKatarn (8 Février 2006)

Retourne à tes Playmobils Tintin  :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Retourne à tes Playmobils Tintin  :love:



retourne a ton PC


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Février 2006)

L'indice a un rapport avec Oedipe ?  :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Février 2006)

Vous attendez pas a une reponse, huex est pas connecté


----------



## kaviar (8 Février 2006)

Bon, j'ai tellement fait chauffer Google qu'il est à moitié fondu !!!
Je me demande sil ne serait pas temps pour un nouvel indice


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Février 2006)

Mr Huexley est attendu a l'accueuil de google earth, merci


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Février 2006)

Intermède


----------



## huexley (8 Février 2006)

mais que font nos amis helvètes !! ils auraient déjà du trouver !! c est pas loin du starbuck


----------



## spritek (8 Février 2006)

Je l'ai trouvé  

46° 12'20.52''N 6° 08'41.85'' E


----------



## huexley (8 Février 2006)

spritek a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai trouvé
> 
> 46° 12'20.52''N 6° 08'41.85'' E



 Bien joué, il fallait trouver le pont de la machine a Genève 


A toi !


----------



## jpmiss (8 Février 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> mais que font nos amis helvètes !! ils auraient déjà du trouver !! c est pas loin du starbuck



 Arff! Trouvé par un Belge!


----------



## spritek (8 Février 2006)

Je laisse la main à qui veut la prendre


----------



## jpmiss (8 Février 2006)

Bon ben trouvez moi ça:




indice: pas loin de la maison de Big Brother.


----------



## gKatarn (9 Février 2006)

Sur Lake Washington ???


----------



## jpmiss (9 Février 2006)

Indice 2: La ville porte le nom d'un soldat britannique et administrateur colonial né à Ayrshire en Écosse.


----------



## jpmiss (9 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> indice: pas loin de la maison de Big Brother.



Google earth community est ton ami



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Indice 2: La ville porte le nom d'un soldat britannique et administrateur colonial né à Ayrshire en Écosse.



Wikipedia est ton ami


----------



## gKatarn (9 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Indice 2: La ville porte le nom d'un soldat britannique et administrateur colonial né à Ayrshire en Écosse.



Brisbane donc 

_La ville se nomme d'après Sir Thomas Brisbane (1773&#8211;1860), un soldat britannique et administrateur colonial né à Ayrshire en Écosse._


----------



## jpmiss (9 Février 2006)

C'est bien. Maintenant faut trouver le bonhomme dans l'eau  (et la maison de big brother tant que tu y est  )


----------



## gKatarn (9 Février 2006)

je suis dessus, mais je cale... p'têt qu'après déjeuner avec l'estomac plein


----------



## jpmiss (9 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> je suis dessus, mais je cale... p'têt qu'après déjeuner avec l'estomac plein



N'oublie pas d'élargir: les villes Australiennes sont un peu comme les Américaines: petit centre et grands "Suburbs"


----------



## spritek (9 Février 2006)

Voici: 27° 58'04.25''S 153° 25'01.49''E


----------



## gKatarn (9 Février 2006)

Ah ben oui : je n'étais pas descendu assez loin


----------



## spritek (9 Février 2006)

Je laisse la main


----------



## gKatarn (9 Février 2006)

Juste une question jpmiss : big brother ???


----------



## jpmiss (9 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Juste une question jpmiss : big brother ???



ici


----------



## gKatarn (9 Février 2006)

Effectivement 

Mais pas trouvé d'info avec "big brother" dans GM community, tout au moins en  complétant le mot clé avec "brisbane" ou "australia" par exemple 

Sinon, j'ai comme l'impression que le champ "recherche" de GM ne ramène pas tjrs des résultats pertinents, on tombe souvent sur : "Your search returned no results" alors qu'on se situe dans la même zone géographique ou très proche.


----------



## spritek (9 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> ici



Le "pas loin" était relatif quand même


----------



## gKatarn (9 Février 2006)

Ben juste 10 miles environ 

Alors que l'objet de la recherche est éloigné du centre de Brisbane de plus de 40 miles


----------



## jpmiss (9 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement
> 
> Mais pas trouvé d'info avec "big brother" dans GM community, tout au moins en  complétant le mot clé avec "brisbane" ou "australia" par exemple



Essaye "+big +brother +house" comme mots clés (le + ça limite bien  )

Si non en effet c'etait pas juste a coté ni en plein centre de Brisbane mais bon c'etait des indications de la zone de recherche. Vous aurriez préféré que je vous donnes les coordonnées directement peut être?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Février 2006)

Bon, une nouvelle énigme ?


----------



## dellys (9 Février 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Bon, une nouvelle énigme ?



Vas y lance !

PS : Je préfère ton ancien avatar ! pas drôle celui là !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Février 2006)

Indice 1 : Près du mont-blanc


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Février 2006)

Dellys : Mon but dans la vie c'est pas de faire comique


----------



## dellys (9 Février 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Indice 1 : Près du mont-blanc



Tu abuses là! t'es trop large...:hein:

Il faut chercher quoi ?


----------



## dellys (9 Février 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Dellys : Mon but dans la vie c'est pas de faire comique


Bah change de pseudo aussi ! 

non méalor!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Février 2006)

Indice 2 : Un gâteau (pas un gros) qui porte le nom de la ville


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Février 2006)

Mon pseudo a la base c'est pas moi qui l'ai choisi, mais c'est resté


----------



## jpmiss (9 Février 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Dellys : Mon but dans la vie c'est pas de faire comique


Encore un talent gaché.

 

Bon c'est bien de donner des indices mais faut aussi préciser ce qu'on cherche tu crois pas? :rateau:


----------



## dellys (9 Février 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Mon pseudo a la base c'est pas moi qui l'ai choisi, mais c'est resté


Tout fou le camp !

ils allaient pourtant si bien ensemble... 

Euh sinon là on rique de chercher longtemps si tu ne nous dis pas de quoi il s'agit.

Edit : entierement d'accord avec jp... c'est du gachi !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Février 2006)

Une ville  

1-Pres du mont blanc
2-Qui a un gâteau du même nom
3-Un tunnel


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Février 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Tout fou le camp !
> 
> ils allaient pourtant si bien ensemble...



????


----------



## krystof (9 Février 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Une ville
> 
> 1-Pres du mont blanc
> 2-Qui a un gâteau du même nom
> 3-Un tunnel




Chamonix


----------



## gKatarn (9 Février 2006)

Heureusement que tu es là

Ben alors les zôtres : c'était pourtant évident avec "près du mont-blanc + gâteau" !!!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Février 2006)

Maintenant les coordonnées


----------



## r e m y (9 Février 2006)

Désolé si l'info est déjà passée, mais je n'ai pas le temps de relire les 1540 messages....

UN lien amusant pour se faire "localiser" sur GoogleEarth en saisissant simplement son adresse IP
http://www.seomoz.org/ip2loc/ip2loc.php

Pour ceux qui ne sauraient pas trouver leur adresse IP, aller sur 
http://www.adresseip.com/


----------



## krystof (9 Février 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant les coordonnées




Trop compliqué pour moi ce jeu. Je passe la main à jpmiss


----------



## kaviar (10 Février 2006)

*Mise à jour de Google Earth*, c'est par ici...


----------



## rubren (10 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> *Mise à jour de Google Earth*, c'est par ici...




Et compatible maintenant avec 10.3.9...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Février 2006)

Bon, alors ?


----------



## huexley (10 Février 2006)

C'est lent !


----------



## gKatarn (10 Février 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant les coordonnées



On en était restés là ? :rose:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Février 2006)

Personne arrive a trouver chamonix ? :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (10 Février 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Personne arrive a trouver chamonix ? :mouais:


 
nan, c'est où?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Février 2006)

j'attends que qqun trouve... je vous poste une photo de ce qu'on voit sur ggle earth :


----------



## jpmiss (10 Février 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> j'attends que qqun trouve... je vous poste une photo de ce qu'on voit sur ggle earth :


 
On voit pas les coordonnées!


----------



## kaviar (10 Février 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Personne arrive a trouver chamonix ? :mouais:


J'ai beau chercher, mais un chameau de nice près du Mont Blanc ???
Vois pas !!!


----------



## jpmiss (10 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai beau chercher, mais un chameau de nice près du Mont Blanc ???
> Vois pas !!!


C'est normal c'est pas en haute résolution par là


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Février 2006)

Bon ben tans pis, a vous la main....


----------



## kaviar (10 Février 2006)

J'ai comme l'impression que nous avons cassé le rythme !!
Bon alors que fait-on ?
Quelqu'un va dire que le chameau de nice est à 45°55'53.64"N  6°53'46.32"E, ou quoi ?


----------



## gKatarn (10 Février 2006)

Ouais, on n'a qu'à dire çà 

A toi la main alors


----------



## kaviar (10 Février 2006)

Bon alors un truc tranquille pour débuter le WE

*Indice :
1350 : 1,47 °
1817 : 4 °
1993 : 5,63 °

Si besoin d'autres suivront....*


----------



## jpmiss (10 Février 2006)

Le pôle nord magnétique?


----------



## kaviar (10 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Le pôle nord magnétique?


Je vais me pencher sur la question...   mais ma réponse sera non...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Février 2006)

Oui c'est les bonnes coordonnées kaviar...
___________
j'ai rien dit


----------



## jpmiss (10 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me pencher sur la question...   mais ma réponse sera non...


C'etait au pif, je suis sur un PC sous Win NT -> pas de google earth


----------



## kaviar (10 Février 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est les bonnes coordonnées kaviar...
> ___________
> On dit que je donnes des indices a la con, mais ton indice kaviar il est pas bcp mieux...


Lis également mes réponses


----------



## kaviar (10 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'etait au pif, je suis sur un PC sous Win NT -> pas de google earth


Je pencherais plutôt sur ta volonté de non participer


----------



## spritek (10 Février 2006)

Je pense bien qu'il s'agit de la tour de pise: 43° 43'23.92''N 10° 23'37.75''E


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Février 2006)

je l'ai : 
Ce sont les dimensions de la tour de pise : 

43° 43'22.54"N 10° 23'46.12"E  
_________
Raaah grillé de 1 minute...


----------



## jpmiss (10 Février 2006)

Bien vu spritek 

Dark-Tintin: c'est pas les dimensions mais l'inclinaison je pense


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Février 2006)

Euh oui padron... j'ai taper ca dans google, et sur wikipedia tout les trucs concordaient


----------



## kaviar (10 Février 2006)

spritek a dit:
			
		

> Je pense bien qu'il s'agit de la tour de pise: 43° 43'23.92''N 10° 23'37.75''E



  Bravo

A toi la main   



> je l'ai :
> Ce sont les dimensions de la tour de pise :


Il s'en est fallu de peu !!! Ce ne sont pas ces dimensions, mais son inclinaison progressive au fils du temps


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Février 2006)

N'empehce que des la premiere page ou j'ai mit les chiffres de ton indice, paf' wikipédia a tout affiché


----------



## gKatarn (10 Février 2006)

Wikipedia et Google sont tes amis


----------



## spritek (10 Février 2006)

Faute d'énigme, je laisse la main


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Wikipedia et Google sont tes amis



Commmences pas toi


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Février 2006)

Jpmiss tu fait une énigme ? j'aime pas donner de trucs a faire


----------



## kaviar (10 Février 2006)

spritek a dit:
			
		

> Faute d'énigme, je laisse la main


Si je ne m'abuse, cela fait quelque fois que tu passes la main   Faudrait pas que cela devienne une habitude  . Va vite nous chercher quelque chose à trouver


----------



## spritek (10 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Si je ne m'abuse, cela fait quelque fois que tu passes la main   Faudrait pas que cela devienne une habitude  . Va vite nous chercher quelque chose à trouver



Je me disais la même chose


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Février 2006)

Alors ?


----------



## spritek (10 Février 2006)

Voici ce qu'il faut trouver: 



indice: UTC -4


----------



## kaviar (10 Février 2006)

spritek a dit:
			
		

> Voici ce qu'il faut trouver:
> 
> 
> 
> indice: UTC -4


Bon tout compte fais tu peux passer la main


----------



## spritek (10 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bon tout compte fais tu peux passer la main


Non non 

indice 1: UTC -4
indice 2: + 591


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Février 2006)

Indice 1 ok ( et encore il donne pas une zone tres précise...) , mais le 2...  :mouais:


----------



## spritek (10 Février 2006)

Ben alors  

Si ça ne progresse pas je pense que je donnerai un indice pour le deuxième indice dans la soirée :rateau:


----------



## spritek (10 Février 2006)

*indice 1: UTC -4
indice 2: + 591
indice 2bis: UIT
indice 3: capitale administrative*

Ces indices ne donnent pas le nom de la chose mais bien le lieu où elle se trouve


----------



## spritek (11 Février 2006)

*indice 1: UTC -4
indice 2: + 591
indice 2bis: UIT
indice 3: capitale administrative
indice 4: capitale la plus haute du monde*

Maintenant il devient aisé de trouver le lieu où se trouve la chose


----------



## deadlocker (11 Février 2006)

Passer en revue toutes les capitales situées en UTC -4 dans une zone montagneuse est pas trop dur:à) 16°30'11.82"S
et 68° 07'58.71"W

La question est maintenant, quel est le but du jeu, je dois prendre la main, mais qu dois-je donner ? Une image avec des indices aussi ? (Il m'a semblé que le jeu a changé au cours des 80 pages)...


----------



## spritek (11 Février 2006)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Passer en revue toutes les capitales situées en UTC -4 dans une zone montagneuse est pas trop dur:à) 16°30'11.82"S
> et 68° 07'58.71"W



Bravo   A toi la main, tu donnes une énigme (avec ou sans image)


----------



## deadlocker (11 Février 2006)

J'étais parti pour vous mettre l'exposition kiss the frog d'Oslo, mais manque de bol elle était pas sur les clichés (j'ai perdu un bon bout de temps à la localiser pour rien ;-)






*Indice 1 : Guillotine*


----------



## deadlocker (11 Février 2006)

Bon... Pas d'idées ?

*2eme indice : Valse* ?


----------



## valoriel (11 Février 2006)

Schönbrunn?


----------



## spritek (11 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Schönbrunn?



Joli


----------



## valoriel (11 Février 2006)

ben tu sais, avec le deuxième indice, on était obligé d'aller voir en Autriche 

par contre "*guillotine*"? tu faisais référence à Marie-Antoinette?

parce qu'il me semble qu'en Autrice, la guillotine c'est pas trop leur truc!
eux, c'est plutôt la défenestration!


----------



## deadlocker (11 Février 2006)

Pour la valse, c'était fait exprès :à) Je suis un grand impatient . Par contre, vous auriez aussi pu vous tournez vers la belgique (on ne sait jamais). Et oui, pour Guillotine c'était Marie Antoinette qui était visée qui faisait partie de la famille des Habsburg il me semble.

J'aurais dû dire "8 euros" comme autre indice, 8 euros pour le visite de 30 minutes avec son audiobook...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Février 2006)

Une énigme ?


----------



## valoriel (11 Février 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Une énigme ?


ça arrive...


----------



## valoriel (11 Février 2006)

type: batiment

indice 1: 11 joueurs

indice 2: 4 ans


----------



## kaviar (11 Février 2006)

le Qualcomm Stadium de San Diego

32°46'57.95"N 117° 7'10.99"W

??


----------



## valoriel (11 Février 2006)

Hé non 

mais il s'agit bien d'un stade!


----------



## kaviar (11 Février 2006)

Bah quoi ??



			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> type: batiment


C'est un stade



			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> indice 1: 11 joueurs


Fotball américain



			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> indice 2: 4 ans


Finale du Super Ball : Tampa Bay (NFC) 48-21 Oakland (AFC), au Qualcomm Stadium de San Diego


----------



## deadlocker (11 Février 2006)

11 joueurs, c'est le nombre dans une équipe de foot, 4 ans, c'est la durée entre chaque coupe du monde de Foot.

Il y a 12 stades pour Allemagne 2006...

Si je suis sur la bonne idée, je propose :


----------



## valoriel (11 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bah quoi ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oui, mais non!!


----------



## valoriel (11 Février 2006)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> 11 joueurs, c'est le nombre dans une équipe de foot


oui!



			
				deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> 4 ans, c'est la durée entre chaque coupe du monde de Foot.


oui, mais pas seulement! c'est aussi la durée entre chaque...?

si on récapitule, vous cherchez un stade de foot lié à un évenement particulier!


----------



## deadlocker (11 Février 2006)

J'ai trouvé que la rencontre Metz-Wadrill a été un beau match riche en but... Mais ni Metz ni Wadrill sont en haute qualité sur Gougoule


----------



## valoriel (11 Février 2006)

@llez un indice de plus! vous me désespérez à ne penser qu'au foot 

indice 3: google est votre ami 

*CECI EST UN INDICE!!!*


----------



## deadlocker (11 Février 2006)

J'ai trouvé :

Au Niger, un enfant meure toutes les 4 minutes

Mais je vois pas le rapport...


----------



## valoriel (11 Février 2006)

:mouais: :afraid:

mais comment t'as trouvé ça toi?


----------



## deadlocker (11 Février 2006)

J'ai cherché "Toutes les 4 minutes"... Avec le terme Foot, ça m'avait donné la rencontre Metz-Wadrill (j'étais 'achement fier ) et sans le terme foot, et ben j'ai découvert qu'il se passe plein de choses toutes les 4 minutes...

:mouais: 

4 minutes entre chaque...

chaque buts?


entre chaque fumigène (quelqu'un a mené une étude statistique ?:hein: )


----------



## kaviar (11 Février 2006)

oups grosse érreur, j'ais oublié le pomme R :rose: :rose:


----------



## valoriel (12 Février 2006)

bon on recentre! je sais pas ce que vous faîtes le samedi soir, mais vous avez des idées bizzares 

type: batiment

indice 1: 11 joueurs

indice 2: 4 ans

indice 3: google est votre ami  <--- *CECI EST UN INDICE!!!*


----------



## valoriel (12 Février 2006)

@ deadlocker

j'ai dit 4 ans, pas 4 minutes :mouais:

en recompilant toutes vos avancées:

vous cherchez un stade particulier, liée à un évenement qui à lieu tout les 4 ans...


----------



## deadlocker (12 Février 2006)

Je viens de réfléchir...

Si, si ça m'arrive parfois... Je sais pas pourquoi, je pensais avoir lu "4 minutes".   :hein: Pourtant c'était bien 4 ans :à)

Bon, et pour Google, j'ai vu ta modif' qui indiquait que c'était *vraiment* un indice. et j'ai repéré le logo lié à un événement particulier : les J.O. d'hiver de Turin...

A cela s'ajoute le fait que la cérémonie d'ouverture a eu bien lieu à Turin...

Une fois cette déduction faite, j'en ai CHIE pour trouver quel était le bon stade, car il y en a deux : celui de la Juv' et le stade olympique. Et pour trouver l'adresse d'un stade, c'est pas facile facile , va savoir pourquoi !

NB : Après les JO le stade sera utilisé par la Juv ...


----------



## spritek (12 Février 2006)

Je suppose que l'on parle des JO 

edit: oups


----------



## deadlocker (12 Février 2006)

Bonne nuit à tous en tout cas :à) 

J'ai plus les yeux en face des trous ! (En espérant que ma dernière proposition soit la bonne).


----------



## valoriel (12 Février 2006)

et oui, je pensais bien au stade olympique!

11 joueurs en référence à l'équipe de foot de la *juventus de Turin* qui va jouer dans ce stade

4 ans en référence à la durée séparant les jeux olympiques

et l'indice de google qui faisait référence au JO de Turin

*Bravo donc @ deadlocker qui à trouvé *


----------



## deadlocker (12 Février 2006)

'ouf !'

Quel remue-méninge ! :à)

*Indice 1 : Mercure*


----------



## huexley (12 Février 2006)

Gare TGV de Lyon ST Ex'

45° 43'15.58N  5° 04'33.64E



Suivant


----------



## deadlocker (12 Février 2006)

Bah, c'était facile 

 Je ne l'ai pas fait pour la difficulté de l'énigme, mais pour la beauté de l'image


----------



## huexley (12 Février 2006)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Bah, c'était facile
> 
> Je ne l'ai pas fait pour la difficulté de l'énigme, mais pour la beauté de l'image



C'est vrai que dans le genre elle est plutot sympa, ayant vécu qq années à Lyon, ca aide


----------



## deadlocker (12 Février 2006)

La gare en elle même est plutôt pleine de vide  Faut dire qu'elle est pas gâtée vu qu'il n'y a pas de navettes SNCF avec Lyon Centre ou les lignes régionales proches. C'est bien dommage qu'un si beau bâtiment soit si peu utilisé... M'enfin:sleep:

Au fait, à toi de trouver une énigme


----------



## huexley (12 Février 2006)

l'énigme : un endroit où il ne faut pas trainer avec sa moitiée avant la St Valentin :love:


----------



## spritek (12 Février 2006)

Piccadilly Circus: 51° 30'35.58''N 0° 08'04.24''O


----------



## deadlocker (12 Février 2006)

Bien vu ! Tu y es déjà allé ? Déjà pour trouver le pays ou la ville c'était pas facile facile  De mon côté, j'ai d'abord pensé à la suisse avec le marquage jaune, mais la qualité des clichés n'était pas au rendez-vous. 
Et même si j'avais trouvé Londres, je crois pas que j'aurais pu trouver


----------



## huexley (12 Février 2006)

spritek a dit:
			
		

> Piccadilly Circus: 51° 30'35.58''N 0° 08'04.24''O



 AHAH revanchard 

A toi !


----------



## huexley (12 Février 2006)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Bien vu ! Tu y es déjà allé ? Déjà pour trouver le pays ou la ville c'était pas facile facile  De mon côté, j'ai d'abord pensé à la suisse avec le marquage jaune, mais la qualité des clichés n'était pas au rendez-vous.
> Et même si j'avais trouvé Londres, je crois pas que j'aurais pu trouver



Sur la photo il y avait les bus rouge, et les taxi noir assez emblématique qui pouvaient aider 

mais c est vrai que pour le coup c etais du rapide


----------



## spritek (12 Février 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Sur la photo il y avait les bus rouge, et les taxi noir assez emblématique qui pouvaient aider
> 
> mais c est vrai que pour le coup c etais du rapide



C'est surtout le bus rouge qui m'a indiqué Londres... ensuite j'ai trouvé assez vite.


----------



## spritek (12 Février 2006)

*Indice 1: palais
Indice 2: la porte du canon*


----------



## Dark-Tintin (12 Février 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Sur la photo il y avait les bus rouge, et les taxi noir assez emblématique qui pouvaient aider
> 
> mais c est vrai que pour le coup c etais du rapide



Le coup des bus et taxis ca m'a indiqué londres, mais après aucune idée


----------



## deadlocker (12 Février 2006)

Palais de Topkapi ?

41° 00'46.26"N

28° 59'02.70"E


----------



## spritek (12 Février 2006)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Palais de Topkapi ?
> 
> 41° 00'46.26"N
> 
> 28° 59'02.70"E



Bravo  

A toi la main


----------



## deadlocker (12 Février 2006)

Désolé pour l'attente, je viens de revenir, je vais sélectionner mon énigme ;-)


----------



## deadlocker (12 Février 2006)

Qu'est-ce ?


----------



## kaviar (12 Février 2006)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce ?


Une ile ??
Bon ok je sais ce que tu vas dire !!!
Je retourne dans Google Earth


----------



## deadlocker (12 Février 2006)

Tu tiens le bon bout !


----------



## kaviar (12 Février 2006)

Bon alors un bref survole de notre planette, je dirais Mayotte

 12°49'60.00"S  45°10'0.00"E


----------



## deadlocker (12 Février 2006)

Oui, Mayotte...

Une île paradisiaque française...

-- soupir --

Bien joué, à toi la main  Au fait, comment tu as trouvé? Tu connaissais déjà il a juste fallu que tu retrouves les coord GPS?


----------



## kaviar (12 Février 2006)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Bien joué, à toi la main  Au fait, comment tu as trouvé? Tu connaissais déjà il a juste fallu que tu retrouves les coord GPS?


J'ai des potes à la CIA qui de temps en temps me filent un coup de main à ce jeu   

J'arrive avec une autre énigme


----------



## spritek (12 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai des potes à la CIA qui de temps en temps me filent un coup de main à ce jeu



je me disais aussi :rateau:


----------



## kaviar (12 Février 2006)

Nouvelle recherche :

*une histoire d'appartement, avec sa célèbre piscine*


----------



## deadlocker (12 Février 2006)

Plus je joue à ce jeu et plus je me dis que mes énigmes sont trop faciles ;-)


----------



## deadlocker (12 Février 2006)

Mouais, je crois avoir trouvé, au moins dans ma tête. Ensuite pour trouver ça sur le globe ça sera moins facile...:rateau:


----------



## deadlocker (12 Février 2006)

48° 54'18.93"N

2° 21'49.26"E


Loft Story...

Bon, je vais manger à tout'


----------



## kaviar (12 Février 2006)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> 48° 54'18.93"N
> 
> 2° 21'49.26"E
> 
> ...


Tu vois bien qu'elle n'était pas si difficile cette énigme   

A toi la main


----------



## deadlocker (12 Février 2006)

Fastoche aussi si des autochtones tombent dessus ;-)


----------



## deadlocker (12 Février 2006)

* Indice : C'est une place *

Des fois que vous bloquiez...

En plus gros, ça donne à peu près ça :


----------



## Vladrow (12 Février 2006)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> * Indice : C'est une place *
> 
> Des fois que vous bloquiez...
> 
> En plus gros, ça donne à peu près ça :




Même pas autochtone...  


43° 36'15.88 N 1° 26'35.16 E


----------



## deadlocker (12 Février 2006)

C'est bien ça 

Précise quand même le nom de la place et la ville, et ta victoire sera totale :à)


----------



## Vladrow (12 Février 2006)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ça
> 
> Précise quand même le nom de la place et la ville, et ta victoire sera totale :à)



Place du Capitole à Toulouse, victoire totale.

Enigme ci dessous.

L'indice: cette rue est unique en son genre en cette partie de la ville.


----------



## deadlocker (13 Février 2006)

Mes premières impressions : 

 Tordue, la route est belle et bien tordue
 Un palmier : Mer ou océan proche, en tout cas climat clément
 Grosses voitures à l'américaine. Ptetre pas Etats-unien, mais américain en tout cas...


----------



## Vladrow (13 Février 2006)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Mes premières impressions :
> 
> 1 Tordue, la route est belle et bien tordue
> 2 Un palmier : Mer ou océan proche, en tout cas climat clément
> 3 Grosses voitures à l'américaine. Ptetre pas Etats-unien, mais américain en tout cas...




1- Exact, c'est la caractéristique de cette rue.

2- Exact, mais l'eau est très froide et le brouillard fréquent (indice 2)

3- Exact

Indice 3: Il y a un apple store à 1,8 Mi


----------



## guytantakul (13 Février 2006)

C'est à San-Francisco, j'ai pris cette rue dans le jeu Driver, il me semble


----------



## gKatarn (13 Février 2006)

Oui, en plus, on la voit dans bcp de films et séries 

Bon, qui a les coords ?


----------



## gKatarn (13 Février 2006)

Bon, je me dévoue alors 

Lombard Street, San Fransisco : 37°48'07.28"N 122°25'07.49"W


----------



## Vladrow (13 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je me dévoue alors
> 
> Lombard Street, San Fransisco : 37°48'07.28"N 122°25'07.49"W



Dans le mille.  

Entre Hyde et Leavenworth. 
J'ai vécu à côté en haut de la colline, c'est réellement en pente, pas la plus en pente mais presque. Quand on est garé en bas, il vaut mieux n'avoir rien oublié dans la voiture. A ton tour


----------



## gKatarn (13 Février 2006)

Nouvelle énigme : dans quelle ville au passé prestigieux peut-on voir cette figure géométrique ? Et qu'est-ce donc  aussi ?


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Nouvelle énigme : dans quelle ville au passé prestigieux peut-on voir cette figure géométrique ? Et qu'est-ce donc  aussi ?



C'est à Rome, juste derrière "La machine à écrire"


----------



## gKatarn (13 Février 2006)

Rome oui, mais qu'appelles-tu "La machine à écrire" 

Et pis, faut les coordonnées


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2006)

Ca s'est simplifié ce jeu depuis la derniere fois que je suis passé par là: maintenant y a les coordonnées sur l'image


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Et pis, faut les coordonnées


 
Mwouarffff!!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rome oui, mais qu'appelles-tu "La machine à écrire"


 
ça:


----------



## gKatarn (13 Février 2006)

Ah put1 de merdaille de fichu *biiiiiippppppppp* de  *biiiiiippppppppp* à la  *biiiiiippppppppp* :rose:  

Dsl, je m'étais déjà fait avoir.

Bon, circulez y a rien à voir  

Au suivant....


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> ça:



Oui c'est le surnom du [SIZE=-1]monument à la mémoire de Victor-Emmanuel II
[/SIZE]


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est le surnom du [SIZE=-1]monument à la mémoire de Victor-Emmanuel II
> [/SIZE]


 
D'ailleurs c'est assez laid.

Bon on va dire que tu as la main nan?


----------



## gKatarn (13 Février 2006)

On peut dire çà comme çà


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> On peut dire çà comme çà



Je te redonne la main et une seconde chance  Ca fait un bout de temps que je ne suis pas venu sur ce fil et je risque de proposer quelque chose de déjà trouvé ...


----------



## gKatarn (13 Février 2006)

Bon, j'ai fait plus attention  

On cherche une rose des vents :


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2006)

Un petit indice peut etre?


----------



## kaviar (13 Février 2006)

Il est vrai que si tu ne mets plus les coordonnées, cela devient plus dur !!!

Un petit indce serait effectivement le bien venu


----------



## gKatarn (13 Février 2006)

Hum, ville portuaire européenne


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2006)

Je vais attendre le 2eme indice avant de commencer a chercher


----------



## gKatarn (13 Février 2006)

Bon, GRANDE ville portuaire européenne


----------



## gKatarn (13 Février 2006)

Alors, le monument juste sous la rose est le "Monument des découvertes"


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Alors, le monument juste sous la rose est le "Monument des découvertes"



Bah là c'est fastoche du coup mais bon j'ai pas google earth sur le PC pourri du bureau alors je laisse les autres chercher.
Comma autre indice je dirais "bacalau"


----------



## guytantakul (13 Février 2006)

Portugal ? 

Ah, ben oui, zutalors, grillé par jpmiss...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2006)

Bon allez, trop tard


----------



## kaviar (13 Février 2006)

Lisbonne

38°41'38.72"N  9°12'20.96"W

tout près du Queen mary 2
 38°41'52.57"N   9°10'26.29"W

Encore grillé :hein: :hein:


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2006)

Bon alors trouvez moi ça:





Indice: c'est pas en Russie


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2006)

indice 2: quelle salade!


----------



## gKatarn (13 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah là c'est fastoche du coup...


D'où la difficulté du dosage des indices :rose: 

Euh, bravo sinon


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2006)

Indice 3


----------



## Vladrow (13 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors trouvez moi ça:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas simple, c'est pas une salade russe. C'est pas une salade grecque.
Salade Niçoise.

Cathédrale Orthodoxe Russe Saint Nicolas

Ave. Nicolas II ( Bd. Tzarevitch ) 06000 Nice / France

43° 42'12.49 N 7° 15'11.41 E


----------



## Vladrow (13 Février 2006)

Très très simple.  

Tiens bon la barre.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2006)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> Pas simple, c'est pas une salade russe. C'est pas une salade grecque.
> Salade Niçoise.
> 
> Cathédrale Orthodoxe Russe Saint Nicolas
> ...



Bien joué! 
A toi


----------



## Vladrow (13 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bien joué!
> A toi



Merci.  

Mon énigme est ci dessus. Elle est très simple et je ne pense pas donner d'autre élément.  

Tenez bon !


----------



## deadlocker (13 Février 2006)

Saint Malo ?


----------



## Vladrow (13 Février 2006)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Saint Malo ?



Non. Pas du tout. Quoique pour l'indice... c'est un bon début.  

Si Dieu veut, tu trouveras


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2006)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> Non. Pas du tout. Quoique pour l'indice... c'est un bon début.
> 
> Si Dieu veut, tu trouveras



Y'a une maison bleue dans le coin non?
On le voit dans google le 3 mats?


----------



## valoriel (13 Février 2006)

c'est un fameux trois mâts
fin comme un oiseau...


----------



## valoriel (13 Février 2006)

en rouge, les indices laissés par notre ami!

en gras la ville...



> C'est un fameux trois-mâts fin comme un oiseau.
> Hisse et ho, Santiano !
> Dix huit nuds, quatre cent tonneaux :
> Je suis fier d'y être matelot.
> ...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> c'est un fameux trois mâts
> fin comme un oiseau...




merde! je suis passé dessus 3 fois et j'ai vu que l'autre gros truc moche a coté 

bravo


----------



## deadlocker (14 Février 2006)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> Non. Pas du tout. Quoique pour l'indice... c'est un bon début.
> 
> Si Dieu veut, tu trouveras




J'avais une chance sur deux et la grosse flemme de lancer Google Earth


----------



## Vladrow (14 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> c'est un fameux trois mâts
> fin comme un oiseau...



Ah, bravo   

A toi !


----------



## valoriel (14 Février 2006)

un très, très facile! je suis à la bourre pour les cours, *pas le temps de chercher une énigme*, alors pour vous rendre la main:

_dans la même ville, trouvez moi un sous- marin._


----------



## Vladrow (14 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> un très, très facile! je suis à la bourre pour les cours, *pas le temps de chercher une énigme*, alors pour vous rendre la main:
> 
> _dans la même ville, trouvez moi un sous- marin._



C'est gentil. Et hop.


----------



## Vladrow (14 Février 2006)

Restons à la chaleur.

Malheureusement ce n'est pas une zone à forte résolution.

Premier indice: tombé (logique  )


----------



## Mops Argo (14 Février 2006)

c'est là ?


----------



## Vladrow (14 Février 2006)

Mops Argo a dit:
			
		

> c'est là ?



Non.

Deuxième indice: Tour Eiffel


----------



## Vladrow (14 Février 2006)

Dernier coup de main, il faut trouver ça :


----------



## Mops Argo (14 Février 2006)

moorea


----------



## Vladrow (14 Février 2006)

Trop loin. Mais je suis d'accord, c'est paradisiaque dans les deux cas.

Encore un indice: un gros tas de sable.


----------



## gKatarn (14 Février 2006)

Etang de Gruissan ?


----------



## Vladrow (14 Février 2006)

Je ne connais pas l'étang de Gruissan. Ce n'est pas là. 
Nouveaux indices: il n'ya pas de salines. Et c'est à portée de canon de la côte.


----------



## gKatarn (14 Février 2006)

C'est pourtant écrit en gros sur ton premier indice


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2006)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> Trop loin. Mais je suis d'accord, c'est paradisiaque dans les deux cas.
> 
> Encore un indice: un gros tas de sable.



C'est là.
Mais bon... c'est mieux de faire des recherches dans des zones en HD non?


----------



## kaviar (14 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est pourtant écrit en gros sur ton premier indice



Oh là là y va mal notre gKatarn, trop arrosé le week end ???

Ce n'est pas son indice, mais une réponse de Mops Argo !!!!


----------



## gKatarn (14 Février 2006)

Oups, 'tain j'ai vraiment besoin de vacances moi :rose:


----------



## Vladrow (14 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est là.
> Mais bon... c'est mieux de faire des recherches dans des zones en HD non?



Bravo. 

Je suis d'accord pour le HD:rose:, mais j'aime bien l'endroit :love: . Même vu du ciel, c'est trompeur (Moorea...). Et il y avait plein d'indices possibles.

Promis, si je reprends la main ce sera en HD.

A ton tour


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2006)

Je peux pas j'ai piscine








Je laisse la main


----------



## Mops Argo (14 Février 2006)

Je prends la main, vous me dites si j'abuse

Question de rapidité, vous aurez un indice si vous peinez mais j'en doute


----------



## kaviar (14 Février 2006)

Mops Argo a dit:
			
		

> Je prends la main, vous me dites si j'abuse
> 
> Question de rapidité, vous aurez un indice si vous peinez mais j'en doute


Mais vous pouvez cher docteur


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2006)

Mops Argo a dit:
			
		

> Question de rapidité, vous aurez un indice si vous peinez mais j'en doute



Euh.. c'est chez toi?


----------



## Mops Argo (15 Février 2006)

C'est très joli mais je n'en voudrait pas, il y a trop de passage et tout ce carrelage à nettoyer...


----------



## gKatarn (15 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je peux pas j'ai piscine



Tu passes ton N1 ?


----------



## gKatarn (15 Février 2006)

Mops Argo a dit:
			
		

> Je prends la main, vous me dites si j'abuse
> 
> Question de rapidité, vous aurez un indice si vous peinez mais j'en doute



Non non, t'abuses pas mais un indice ne serait pas de trop


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2006)

C'est nul, votre googletruc, là... On peut même pas visualiser les magasins de fringues!!!  

 G4


----------



## gKatarn (15 Février 2006)

Y a pas assez de définition dans GoogleEarth piur faire du lèche-vitrines  


---
/me a reçu ses billets de CorsicaFerries


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> ---
> /me a reçu ses billets de CorsicaFerries



Coooooooooool  .... Je coure de ce pas tuer un porc


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tu passes ton N1 ?


nan le 2


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Coooooooooool  .... Je coure de ce pas tuer un porc


 
Y a deja des touristes?  
La saison commence tot cette année!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Y a deja des touristes?
> La saison commence tot cette année!



Parle pas de malheur!


----------



## gKatarn (15 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> nan le 2




Si tu as des questions, n'hésite pas : je prépare le N4


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as des questions, n'hésite pas : je prépare le N4


 
Bah c'est gentil m'enfin c'est pas bien compliqué non plus hein: de la physique niveau seconde + anatomie et physiologie de base... Apres plus de 10 ans d'études de médecine ça serait malheureux  
En plus j'ai trouvé un site plutot bien fait pour les cours 

Bon mais ça nous éloigne du sujet


----------



## gKatarn (15 Février 2006)

Le N2 n'est pas insurmontable en effet 


Revenons à nos moutons : alors cet indice, çà vient ?


----------



## Mops Argo (15 Février 2006)

j'en ai déjà donné un, je parlais de carrelage salopé par les touristes.


----------



## gKatarn (15 Février 2006)

Aahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ouaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2006)

Mops Argo a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai déjà donné un.


Bah t'as le droit d'en donner un autre tu sais


----------



## Mops Argo (15 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Aahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ouaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisssssssssssssssssssssssss


je suis sûr que quelqu'un de très intelligent comme toi n'a pas besoin d'autres indices


----------



## gKatarn (15 Février 2006)

J'ai jamais prétendu être inteliigent


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Février 2006)

Mops Argo a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai déjà donné un, je parlais de carrelage salopé par les touristes.



Je pense savoir ce que c'est, je suis dans la bonne ville (je pense) mais je trouve pas


----------



## gKatarn (15 Février 2006)

Pas loin d'une ville où tu as fait un voyage récemment ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Février 2006)

Non, très loiiiin.


----------



## Vladrow (15 Février 2006)

Toit rouges = tuiles
+ touristes = grande ville du sud européen. Espagne France ou Italie.

J'essaie la Catalogne.

Je propose là.

Mais quest ce que c'est ?


----------



## kaviar (15 Février 2006)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> Toit rouges = tuiles
> + touristes = grande ville du sud européen. Espagne France ou Italie.
> 
> J'essaie la Catalogne.
> ...


Tu arrives à trouver quelque chose que tu ne connais pas :casse:


----------



## Vladrow (15 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Tu arrives à trouver quelque chose que tu ne connais pas :casse:



J'ai déduis et un petit peu cherché dans les parcs des grandes villes du sud. Il n'y en a pas tant que ça. Y a pas besoin d'être à la CIA. 

Mais qu'est ce que c'est


----------



## spritek (15 Février 2006)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est ce que c'est



C'est le parc Güell.

Edit: les infos sont dans google earth (le nom de cette chose)  


Suivant


----------



## Vladrow (15 Février 2006)

spritek a dit:
			
		

> C'est le parc Güel (powerd by Dali)
> 
> 
> 
> Suivant




Superbe. Réellement magnifique. 

Et maintenant trouvez moi ça:


----------



## spritek (15 Février 2006)

Un petit indice peut-être?

(désolé pour ne pas avoir bien relus mon post précédent, c'est Gaudi et non Dali)


----------



## guytantakul (15 Février 2006)

spritek a dit:
			
		

> Un petit indice peut-être?
> 
> (désolé pour ne pas avoir bien relus mon post précédent, c'est Gaudi et non Dali)



Et on dit parque et non parc


----------



## valoriel (15 Février 2006)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> Et maintenant trouvez moi ça...


le phare de penmarch?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Février 2006)

spritek a dit:
			
		

> C'est le parc Güell.
> 
> Edit: les infos sont dans google earth (le nom de cette chose)
> 
> ...



By Gaudi, pas Dali


----------



## Vladrow (15 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> le phare de penmarch?



Bravo,  Ca n'aura pas tenu longtemps.


Mais ce n'est pas son nom. Donne le (sans faute  )et ta victoire sera totale.

A ton tour.


----------



## valoriel (15 Février 2006)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> Mais ce n'est pas son nom. Donne le (sans faute  )et ta victoire sera totale.


mille excuse... c'est le phare d'Eckmühl! c'est la pointe qui porte le nom de penmarch! tu es du coin?


----------



## Vladrow (15 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> mille excuse... c'est le phare d'Eckmühl! c'est la pointe qui porte le nom de penmarch! tu es du coin?



Pas vraiment, mais j'ai de la famille bretonne. Et j'ai passé de merveilleuses vacances à Plouhinec dans les années 80.  

Bravo pour le nom.

A ton tour.


----------



## spritek (15 Février 2006)

spritek a dit:
			
		

> (désolé pour ne pas avoir bien relus mon post précédent, c'est Gaudi et non Dali)





			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> By Gaudi, pas Dali



:casse:


----------



## valoriel (15 Février 2006)

on cherche un *batiment*

indice 1: *zamansky*!


----------



## Vladrow (15 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> on cherche un *batiment*
> 
> indice 1: *zamansky*!



48° 50'48.70 N 2°21'19.12 E ?  C'est le vrai nom de la tour Jussieu.


----------



## valoriel (15 Février 2006)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> 48° 50'48.70 N 2°21'19.12 E ?  C'est le vrai nom de la tour Jussieu.


c'était facile! mais bravo 

tu connaîs cette fac?


----------



## Vladrow (15 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> c'était facile! mais bravo
> 
> tu connaîs cette fac?


 Théoriquement, je crois que c'était la mienne   . En dehors d'affichage plus ou moins sauvage, il y a très très longtemps, je ne crois pas y être entré. J'ai beaucoup tourné autour   .

Voici ma prochaine énigme.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2006)

Un indice pour aider un peu?
Non?
Bon, tant pis.


----------



## valoriel (15 Février 2006)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> Théoriquement, je crois que c'était la mienne


moi j'y suis! et encore pour longtemps... 

*t'étais de P6 ou de P7?
*fais gaffe à ta réponse, ça peut foutre en l'air nos relations sur le forum  

et sinon, on a droit à un indice?


----------



## Vladrow (15 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Un indice pour aider un peu?
> Non?
> Bon, tant pis.



Non, pas pour l'instant.

Pourtant, je sens que tu dois tourner autour


----------



## Vladrow (15 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> moi j'y suis! et encore pour longtemps...
> 
> *t'étais de P6 ou de P7?
> *fais gaffe à ta réponse, ça peut foutre en l'air nos relations sur le forum
> ...



C'était mon université très administrativement, enfin je crois, je n'en suis même pas sûr. J'étais dans d'autres locaux, ça pourrait faire une bonne énigme. 

Bon encore deux indices: lieu de révolte, Thornhill.


----------



## deadlocker (15 Février 2006)

http://perljam.net/google-satellite-maps/id/1492/United_States/South_Dakota/Keystone/Mount_Rushmore

Heureusement que j'ai joué à Sam et Max quand j'étais djeunz ;-)


----------



## Vladrow (16 Février 2006)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> http://perljam.net/google-satellite-maps/id/1492/United_States/South_Dakota/Keystone/Mount_Rushmore
> 
> Heureusement que j'ai joué à Sam et Max quand j'étais djeunz ;-)



Dans le mille.  
Il faut tourner l'image de 90° et on devine les visages des présidents.
Je suis en train de lire les mémoires d'un des indiens qui ont campé dessus. C'est édifiant.
En tout cas, je n'ai pas vu d'autres visages humains dans Google Earth. ?

A ton tour.


----------



## deadlocker (16 Février 2006)

Here we go !


----------



## kaviar (16 Février 2006)

Proposé il n'y a pas très longtemps

 55°36'0.69"N  12°45'3.90"E


----------



## deadlocker (16 Février 2006)

Raaah, tant pis ;-)


----------



## kaviar (16 Février 2006)

Suivant





Indice : Ville ronde de quatre kilomètres de diamètre, protégée par un fossé de vingt mètres de large et une double enceinte circulaire.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2006)

Je lance meme pas google earth: c'est Bagdad au nord-nord est de la ville


----------



## dellys (16 Février 2006)

Bagdad ! 

Coordonnées dans l'image attachées ! 

Edit : grillé, mais normalement suivant la règle édité par notre grand sage vénéré jpmiss, il faut donner l'image et les coordonnées ...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Bagdad !
> 
> Coordonnées dans l'image attachées !
> 
> Edit : grillé, mais normalement suivant la règle édité par notre grand sage vénéré jpmiss, il faut donner l'image et les coordonnées ...


 
Je fais ce que je veux


----------



## dellys (16 Février 2006)

J'ai pas dit le contraire !


----------



## kaviar (16 Février 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Bagdad !
> 
> Coordonnées dans l'image attachées !
> 
> Edit : grillé, mais normalement suivant la règle édité par notre grand sage vénéré jpmiss, il faut donner l'image et les coordonnées ...


  Bravo, a toi la main   



> Je lance meme pas google earth: c'est Bagdad au nord-nord est de la ville


jpmiss !!!! un grand garçon comme toi, à ton âge


----------



## dellys (16 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bravo, a toi la main
> 
> 
> jpmiss !!!! un grand garçon comme toi, à ton âge



Merci kaviar

Si on se trouvait çà :


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2006)

là: 34° 3'12.80"N 118°25'48.45"W 

Ou là:  34° 3'31.78"N 118°27'16.19"W


----------



## gKatarn (16 Février 2006)

/me pense que jpmiss cheate


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> /me pense que jpmiss cheate


 
Nan il sais chercher


----------



## dellys (16 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> là: 34° 3'12.80"N 118°25'48.45"W
> 
> Ou là:  34° 3'31.78"N 118°27'16.19"W



Bravo

Trés jolie et trés rapide en plus !

A toi la main


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Trés jolie et trés rapide en plus !


C'est pour ca que j'ai pas pris la peine de lancer GE tout a l'heure: je suis trop rapide.  
Bon une recherche facile: trouvez moi la maison du fada.


----------



## dellys (16 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> /me pense que jpmiss cheate


On l'a un peu énervé... Alors...


----------



## dellys (16 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ca que j'ai pas pris la peine de lancer GE tout a l'heure: je suis trop rapide.
> Bon une recherche facile: trouvez moi la maison du fada.



Euh ...  Netherland , la maison de Mickael Jackson ?


----------



## kaviar (16 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon une recherche facile: trouvez moi la maison du fada.


Vu que ce n'est pas ce qui manque, je vais commencer par celui ci



Puis :


----------



## gKatarn (16 Février 2006)

Ah ben c'est trop facile : vous donnez la maison _d'un_ fada alors que jpmiss veut la maison _du_ fada


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben c'est trop facile : vous donnez la maison _d'un_ fada alors que jpmiss veut la maison _du_ fada


 
Exact!


----------



## dellys (16 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> ..., *je vais commencer* par celui ci


Pomme R !!! 


grillé : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3663898&postcount=9300

Sinon :http://www.fada.com/


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2006)

Non non, j'insiste: la maison DU fada.


----------



## kaviar (16 Février 2006)

Celle là ??

43°15'40.84"N  5°23'46.68"E


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2006)

Exactement 
Plus de détails sur la Cité Radieuse dite "maison du fada" dont la facade est classée monument historique.

A toi


----------



## kaviar (16 Février 2006)

Bon, calmons le jeu. Changement de type d'énigme. Je veux 3 stades, mais pas n'importe lesquels, ceux qui reçoivent actuellement les matchs du tournoi des 6 nations


----------



## deadlocker (16 Février 2006)

Irlande :






Ecosse






Twickenham


----------



## kaviar (16 Février 2006)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Irlande
> Ecosse
> Twickenham



Rien à redire   surtout que tu as choisi la difficulté en ne mettant pas le Stade de France   

:hein: :hein: 


> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à deadlocker.



A toi la main


----------



## deadlocker (16 Février 2006)

J'actualisais sans cesse la page de ce thread car ça m'aurait franchement fait chier de me faire griller sur la dernière image...



Bon, faut que je trouve une idéE...


----------



## deadlocker (16 Février 2006)

En plus, alors que je misérais pour trouver Murray field, j'ai eu un coup de flip en voyant la zone basse résolution au bord...:rateau:


----------



## valoriel (16 Février 2006)

(parenthése) hier au JT de france 2, ils ont utilisé google earth pour montrer des bateaux rouillés aux Etats-Unis! c'était sur un sujet à propos du Clémenceau et c'était marrant de les voir zoomer avec google earth! je crois bien que c'était la version mac en plus...


----------



## deadlocker (16 Février 2006)

Mettez un peu plus de temps cette fois-ci, hein ?


----------



## Vladrow (16 Février 2006)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Mettez un peu plus de temps cette fois-ci, hein ?



Près de Tucson ?

32° 10'05 N  110° 51'20 W


----------



## Vladrow (16 Février 2006)

Je vais essayer difficile:
*indice 1*: Tant que le ciel existera, tes monuments existeront, ton nom existera, solide comme le ciel.
*indice 2*: il est 22h06


----------



## gKatarn (17 Février 2006)

*indice 3 * ?


----------



## kaviar (17 Février 2006)

P'tite question, ce que l'on cherche est dans une zone haute def ?


----------



## Vladrow (17 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> P'tite question, ce que l'on cherche est dans une zone haute def ?


Tout à fait.

*Indice 3 *: A l'est de l'enfer

*Indice 4 : *Nous l'avons tous lu

*Indice 5 :* Il est 11h16


----------



## deadlocker (17 Février 2006)

Place de la concorde, obélisque de paris ?

(Ta citation y ressemble en tout cas)


----------



## Vladrow (17 Février 2006)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Place de la concorde, obélisque de paris ?
> 
> (Ta citation y ressemble en tout cas)



 :casse:  

Bravo, je pensais avoir à  donner d'autres indices.

L'Horus : Taureau puissant aimé de Maât, roi bien aimé comme Atoum, souverain fils d'Amon, beau tout au long de la durée universelle. Le roi de Haute et Basse Égypte, Ouser Maât Rê Setepenrê, le fils de Rê, Ramsès Méryimen. Tant que le ciel subsistera, tes monuments subsisteront, ton nom subsistera, ferme comme le ciel. Le roi de Haute et Basse Égypte, Ouser Maât Rê Setepenrê. Le fils de Rê Ramsès Méryimen, doué de vie.

Avec son cadran solaire, à l'est des Champs Elysées.

Je ne te demande pas les coordonnées.  

A toi.


----------



## deadlocker (17 Février 2006)

Bon, cette fois-ci je choisis mes indices avec beaucoup parcimonie ;-)

*Indice 1 : On cherche un lieu ou Batman est passé*


----------



## kaviar (17 Février 2006)

Première proposition, l'endroit ou a été tourné Batman Begins ??

Shepperton Film Studios
51°24'24.57"N  0°27'56.84"W


----------



## gKatarn (17 Février 2006)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> *Indice 1 : On cherche un lieu ou Batman est passé*



Euh, Joker ?


----------



## kaviar (17 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh, Joker ?


Tu ne t'es pas gouré de fil ??


----------



## gKatarn (17 Février 2006)

Non non : batman - joker, joker - batman vala


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2006)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> Je ne te demande pas les coordonnées.


Pourtant il les faut pour prendre la main normalement


----------



## Vladrow (17 Février 2006)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Bon, cette fois-ci je choisis mes indices avec beaucoup parcimonie ;-)
> 
> *Indice 1 : On cherche un lieu ou Batman est passé*


De mémoire, n'y avait il pas une scène là ?

Pour la main, promis, je ne recommence pas.:rose:


----------



## kaviar (17 Février 2006)

Sinon, j'ai trouvé l'adresse de Roger Batman  38°51'23.51"N  99°17'14.28"W, mais bon !!!


----------



## dellys (17 Février 2006)

Peut-être là ?

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3625525&postcount=1227


----------



## deadlocker (17 Février 2006)

Désolé de pas avoir donné une réponse plus rapidement. Pour vous aider :

*Indice 2 :c'est dans une ville situé en UTC -5.*


----------



## deadlocker (17 Février 2006)

Je pars au ski demain, alors si vous mettez pas de la bonne volonté on s'en sortira pas...
  

*Indice 3 : Une chanson du prince de Bel Air* (C'est le nom de la ville)


----------



## deadlocker (17 Février 2006)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> :casse:
> 
> 
> Avec son cadran solaire, à l'est des Champs Elysées.
> ...




_"A l'est de l'enfer "_ ?


----------



## Vladrow (17 Février 2006)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> _"A l'est de l'enfer "_ ?



wiki
"Dans la mythologie grecque, les champs Élysées ou simplement Élysée sont le lieu de l'Hadès où les héros et les gens vertueux goûtent le repos après leur mort."


----------



## spritek (17 Février 2006)

@ Philadelphie? 39° 57'08.83''N 75° 09'49.95''W


----------



## Vladrow (17 Février 2006)

Y a bien un David Batman à Philadelphie UTC-5, ville de Will Smith dans le Prince de Bel Air.
39° 44'58.95"N 75° 33'13.26"W
Mais je ne pense pas que ce soit ça ?  

Alors je pars sur les pistes ce soir.  Bye


----------



## deadlocker (17 Février 2006)

Will smith, c'est bien, mais est-ce qu'il a chanté une chanson sur Philadelphie ? Noooon :à)


----------



## spritek (18 Février 2006)

Alors ça doit être à Miami.


----------



## deadlocker (18 Février 2006)

spritek a dit:
			
		

> Alors ça doit être à Miami.


Bingo !

Allez : *Indice solution : Biscayne Boulevard*


----------



## spritek (18 Février 2006)

Serait-ce ceci: 25° 47'50.66''N  80° 11'23.17''O


----------



## jpmiss (19 Février 2006)

spritek a dit:
			
		

> Serait-ce ceci: 25° 47'50.66''N 80° 11'23.17''O


 
Excellent!


----------



## deadlocker (19 Février 2006)

A toi :à)


----------



## spritek (19 Février 2006)

Voici ce qu'il faut trouver:


----------



## gKatarn (19 Février 2006)

Un lac naturel ? artificiel ? un barrage au bout ?


----------



## spritek (19 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Un lac naturel ? artificiel ? un barrage au bout ?



Naturel


----------



## kaviar (19 Février 2006)

spritek a dit:
			
		

> Naturel


France ?? Belgique ??


----------



## spritek (19 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> France ?? Belgique ??



Indice sur la photo


----------



## spritek (19 Février 2006)

*Indice 1: sur la photo
Indice 2: Lafayette*


----------



## guytantakul (19 Février 2006)

Oui ! C'est aujourd'hui et tu es de Bruxelles ! 
Bon sang, j'aurais du y penser tout seul !


----------



## spritek (19 Février 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Oui ! C'est aujourd'hui et tu es de Bruxelles !
> Bon sang, j'aurais du y penser tout seul !



Ça date bien d'aujourd'hui et je suis de Bruxelles mais je n'ai pas pris cette photo.


----------



## guytantakul (19 Février 2006)

Comment tu triches pas sur tes indices, alors  !  

Je déconne, hein, surtout ne le prends pas mal. :love:


----------



## spritek (19 Février 2006)

*Indice 1: sur la photo / celle-ci a été prise au moment du poste (à 27' près)
Indice 2: Lafayette*


----------



## deadlocker (19 Février 2006)

UTC -6 donc, en plein aux états-unis :à) Chicago et ses grands lacs, comme c'est bizarre :à)


----------



## deadlocker (19 Février 2006)

Zone HD ou pas ?


----------



## spritek (19 Février 2006)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Zone HD ou pas ?



Ce n'est pas dans une zone HD. Et c'est plutôt UTC-5.

(Par ailleurs le format de la date était aussi une indication).


----------



## deadlocker (19 Février 2006)

J'avais oublié que 1-6= -5 ;-)


----------



## kertruc (19 Février 2006)

Toponyme

Villes des États-Unis :
La Fayette (Alabama)
La Fayette (Georgie)
La Fayette (Illinois)
Lafayette (Californie)
Lafayette (Colorado)
Lafayette (Indiana)
Lafayette (Louisiane)
LaFayette (Kentucky)
Lafayette (Minnesota)
Lafayette (New Jersey)
LaFayette (New York)
Lafayette (Ohio)
Lafayette (Oregon)
Lafayette (Tennessee)
Lafayette (Wisconsin)
Lafayette County (Arkansas)
Lafayette County (Floride)
Lafayette County (Mississippi)
Lafayette County (Missouri)
Lafayette County (Wisconsin)
Lafayette Parish (Louisiane)
Lafayette Township (Michigan)
Lafayette Township (Minnesota)
Lafayette Township (New Jersey)
Lafayette Township (Pennsylvanie)


----------



## spritek (19 Février 2006)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Toponyme
> 
> Villes des États-Unis :



Rien de tout ça.


----------



## gKatarn (20 Février 2006)

spritek a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas dans une zone HD.



Spritek has been disqualified : HD only


----------



## spritek (20 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Spritek has been disqualified : HD only



Ah non hein :rose:  

Allez, voici un nouvel indice qui permet de trouver: 

*Indice 1: sur la photo / celle-ci a été prise au moment du poste (à 27' près)> UTC-5
Indice 2: Lafayette
Indice 3: parc national*


----------



## kertruc (20 Février 2006)

Ben j'ai cherché pas mal avant ce nouvel indice...
Je m'étais attardé sur Philadelphie, puis sur le Lafayette Square, le President Parc... Valley Forge
Mais bon, j'ai du faire plus de 2 heures de Google... je rends mon tablier


----------



## jpmiss (20 Février 2006)

spritek a dit:
			
		

> Ah non hein :rose:



Si


----------



## spritek (20 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Si



Google est toujours votre amis.


----------



## gKatarn (20 Février 2006)

Mais Google n'est toujours pas en HD


----------



## spritek (20 Février 2006)

:mouais:  

Bon tampis: voilà ce qu'il fallait trouver: 44° 21'47.95''N 68° 16'02.62''W c'est un lien vers la webcam d'où est extraite l'image de l'énigme.
Il s'agit de l'"Acadia National Park", et plus précisément du "Eagle Lake"... 

Enfin bon, ce sera pour une prochaine fois. Suivant!


----------



## kertruc (21 Février 2006)

Les boules, j'ai fait tous les parcs, les webcams...


----------



## spritek (21 Février 2006)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Les boules, j'ai fait tous les parcs, les webcams...



Prends donc la main


----------



## kertruc (21 Février 2006)

spritek a dit:
			
		

> Prends donc la main



Ok !

Un prince de la musique y fit ses oeuvres.


----------



## guytantakul (21 Février 2006)

Minneapolis, mais quel quartier, je ne sais


----------



## kertruc (22 Février 2006)

Faut trouver l'endroit précis, mais tu brûles...


----------



## ivanlefou (22 Février 2006)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Faut trouver l'endroit précis, mais tu brûles...




paisley park ?

44°51'42.45" N 93°33'38.14" W


----------



## kertruc (22 Février 2006)

Bingo ! 

À toi !


----------



## ivanlefou (22 Février 2006)

bon alors pour la suite,
 trouvez moi un hotel de forme pyramidale de plus de 300m de hauteur!


----------



## kertruc (22 Février 2006)

L'Hôtel Ryugyong.

39° 2&#8242; 11.1&#8243; N 125° 43&#8242; 48.4&#8243; E


----------



## ivanlefou (22 Février 2006)

bingo! a toi

en prime une photo de la chose...


----------



## kertruc (22 Février 2006)

Un chien (un vrai)


----------



## kaviar (22 Février 2006)

Au choix :

31°54'26.08"S  26°51'48.16"E
51°32'7.21"N  0°41'21.98"E
51°32'10.95"N   0°40'42.37"E
51°32'15.55"N   0°40'22.49"E
51°32'42.27"N   0°40'25.75"E


----------



## kertruc (22 Février 2006)

À toi donc...


----------



## kaviar (22 Février 2006)

J'ai perdu l'original, si quelqu'un pouvait refaire cette photo...


----------



## guytantakul (22 Février 2006)

Sans doute vers Riyadh, mais je ne trouve pas les serres


----------



## kaviar (22 Février 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Sans doute vers Riyadh, mais je ne trouve pas les serres


Ce n'était pas dans ce pays que j'étais en vacances, pas très loin, mais pas la. On avait établi le campement près d'un lac qui porte le nom d'un ancien président de ce pays, mais impossible de me souvenir de son nom....


----------



## ivanlefou (22 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> un lac qui porte le nom d'un ancien président de ce pays, mais impossible de me souvenir de son nom....



nasser?


----------



## kaviar (22 Février 2006)

ivanlefou a dit:
			
		

> nasser?


Tu as peut-être bien raison, ce nom me dit quelque chose...


----------



## spritek (22 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Tu as peut-être bien raison, ce nom me dit quelque chose...



Je doute que ce soit le lac Nasser (Egypte) dont tu parles car le seul endroit ou la frontières (ligne jaune sur ta photo) est orientée de cette façon c'est au niveau de la frontière avec le Soudan, or il n'y a aucune trace de l'objet de l'énigme (et le sol n'est pas vraiment le même non plus). Mais peut-être que je me trompe.


----------



## kaviar (22 Février 2006)

spritek a dit:
			
		

> Je doute que ce soit le lac Nasser (Egypte) dont tu parles car le seul endroit ou la frontières (ligne jaune sur ta photo) est orientée de cette façon c'est au niveau de la frontière avec le Soudan, or il n'y a aucune trace de l'objet de l'énigme (et le sol n'est pas vraiment le même non plus). Mais peut-être que je me trompe.


c'est parce que cette ligne n'est pas la frontière  .Par contre, c'est bien proche de la frontière avec le soudan


----------



## spritek (22 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> c'est parce que cette ligne n'est pas la frontière  .Par contre, c'est bien proche de la frontière avec le soudan



Effectivement ce n'était pas une frontière et je n'étais pas loin. Voilà: 22° 34'44.54''N 28° 24'22.26''E


----------



## kaviar (22 Février 2006)

spritek a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement ce n'était pas une frontière et je n'étais pas loin. Voilà: 22° 34'44.54''N 28° 24'22.26''E



  Bravo, à toi la main   



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à spritek.


----------



## spritek (22 Février 2006)

Voilà: 





C'est de la HD cette fois-ci


----------



## deadlocker (22 Février 2006)

On a dit Google Earth pas Google Mars


----------



## spritek (22 Février 2006)

C'est dans l'hémisphère Sud de notre planète bleue


----------



## Amok (23 Février 2006)

Continuez, on ne sait jamais...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

Ça doit être frusstrant d'habiter à côté d'une villa de 500 mètres de long


----------



## spritek (24 Février 2006)

*Indice: état insulaire de l'océan Indien*


----------



## jpmiss (24 Février 2006)

spritek a dit:
			
		

> *Indice: état insulaire de l'océan Indien*


Un autre indice?

En attendant on trouve quand meme de droles de trucs dans Google Earth:


----------



## kaviar (24 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En attendant on trouve quand meme de droles de trucs dans Google Earth:




:hein: :hein: :hein: 



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jpmiss.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Février 2006)

spritek a dit:
			
		

> *Indice: état insulaire de l'océan Indien*



Ah ben en fait j'ai trouvé: c'est là 19.8416049488S 44.5559930496E


----------



## jpmiss (24 Février 2006)

Bon comme je suis sur d'avoir gagné voici ma nouvelle proposition:
Un petit malin a ecrit un mot interdit par la charte dans un champs. Trouvez le.

Indice: en plein coeur de la perfide Albion

PS: pour gagner je veux une capture d'écran (pas seulement les coordonnées)


----------



## spritek (24 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben en fait j'ai trouvé: c'est là 19.8416049488S 44.5559930496E


Bravo


----------



## deadlocker (24 Février 2006)

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=&t=k&ll=53.538699,-1.346649&spn=0.001042,0.001837&t=k


?

NB : Je veux bien me faire censurer pour ce message, mais ne me banissez pas svp


----------



## jpmiss (24 Février 2006)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=&t=k&ll=53.538699,-1.346649&spn=0.001042,0.001837&t=k
> 
> 
> ?
> ...



J'ai dit que je voulais une capture d'ecran


----------



## deadlocker (24 Février 2006)

Au fait, si c'était la bonne réponse, je passe la main, pas d'inspiration


----------



## jpmiss (24 Février 2006)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, si c'était la bonne réponse, je passe la main, pas d'inspiration




Bon tant pis pour la capture. C'etait bioen la bonne réponse 

Puisque tu passe la main je repropose une recherche.
Trouvez moi ça:







indice: contient       approximativement 170000 m3 d'air, 1500       m3 d'eau douce, 3800 m3 d'eau de mer et 17000 m3 de terre


----------



## ivanlefou (25 Février 2006)

c'est biosphere 2
 à tucson, arizona

32°34'43.25" N 110°51'03.81" W


si ma reponse est exacte je me permet de relancer avec ça:

trouvez moi cette tour d'où l'on peut voir deux continents.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Février 2006)

Fastoche: la tour Galata 41.0257000073N 28.9741544621E



A propos de tour: trouvez moi celle du diable.
Indice: une rencontre cinematographique célèbre y a eu lieu


----------



## jpmiss (25 Février 2006)

indice 2 : 5 notes célèbres


----------



## Mops Argo (25 Février 2006)

j'ai la zone mais je cherche précisemment    ce cher François...


----------



## jpmiss (25 Février 2006)

Mops Argo a dit:
			
		

> j'ai la zone mais je cherche précisemment    ce cher François...


Continue tu va finir par voir richard aussi


----------



## Mops Argo (25 Février 2006)

C'est un truc dans le genre ? : 44 36 54,56 N - 104 46 42,61 W


----------



## jpmiss (25 Février 2006)

Tu brûle


----------



## spritek (25 Février 2006)

44° 35'26.42''n 104° 42'55.13''o ?


----------



## jpmiss (25 Février 2006)

spritek a dit:
			
		

> 44° 35'26.42''n 104° 42'55.13''o ?



Bingo! 

Désolé Mops Argo 

A toi sprtek


----------



## spritek (25 Février 2006)

Je laisse la main  au premier qui la prend


----------



## nicogala (25 Février 2006)

spritek a dit:
			
		

> Je laisse la main  au premier qui la prend


Bon, ben je la prends


----------



## valoriel (26 Février 2006)

il me semble que... 

et pour l'orthographe exacte, c'est par ici


----------



## nicogala (26 Février 2006)

Damned!! J'ai ommis de lire l'intégrule des 1931 posts de ce fil  
J'aurais dû mettre Notre-Dame de la Joie...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2006)

Bon si personne ne propose de nouvelle recherche en voici une:






C'est par 3 à 5 m de fond, que s&#8217;élève depuis fin 2000 le plus grand parc éolien offshore à ce jour.


----------



## kaviar (26 Février 2006)

bonjour,
Par hasard, ce ne serait pas le parc éolien de Middelgrunden

55°41'28.72"N  12°40'14.48"E


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> Par hasard, ce ne serait pas le parc éolien de Middelgrunden
> 
> 55°41'28.72"N  12°40'14.48"E



Absolument. C'etait facile mais j'ai trouvé la photo trop belle pour ne pas la poster 

A toi


----------



## kaviar (26 Février 2006)

Merci, ce serait avec plaisir, mais je viens de crever. À moins que quelqu'un me trouve une roue de secours, ce serait sympa....


----------



## meskh (26 Février 2006)

y'a les lettres de Hollywood quak'aprt ??


----------



## nicogala (26 Février 2006)

Bon, on s'y recolle...


----------



## kaviar (26 Février 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on s'y recolle...


Et mon énigme !! 

Merci, ce serait avec plaisir, mais je viens de crever. *À moins que quelqu'un me trouve une roue de secours*, ce serait sympa...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> y'a les lettres de Hollywood quak'aprt ??



A Hollywood


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Et mon énigme !!
> 
> Merci, ce serait avec plaisir, mais je viens de crever. *À moins que quelqu'un me trouve une roue de secours*, ce serait sympa...



Tu veux un prix d'usine? 52.6104151259N 2.12636608816W (zoom jusqu'a 200m)


----------



## kaviar (26 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux un prix d'usine? 52.6104151259N 2.12636608816W (zoom jusqu'a 200m)


C'est sympa, mais je ne suis pas dans ce coin là et de surcroît le modèle n'est pas le bon. Il n'en faudrait une comme celle-là


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2006)

Ah ben c'est plus facile avec la marque:

42.2705419339N 83.2095510697W

Je cherchais avec "Tyre" comme mot clé alors que ça s'écrit aussi "Tire"...


----------



## kaviar (26 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben c'est plus facile avec la marque:
> 
> 42.2705419339N 83.2095510697W
> 
> Je cherchais avec "Tyre" comme mot clé alors que ça s'écrit aussi "Tire"...



Super, merci, j'arrive. En attendant tu peux proposer une petite énigme   

:hein: :hein: :hein: 


> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jpmiss.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2006)

Un site nucléaire sous les feux de l'actualité (en espérant que ça ne devienne pas le feu des missiles...)


----------



## gKatarn (27 Février 2006)

Parchin, Iran ?
35°31'37.84"N, 51°46'46.51"E


----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2006)

Nan celui que nous cherchons est en HD.

Mais tu n'es pas tres loin


----------



## gKatarn (28 Février 2006)

Dans le même pays ou dans un pays frontalier ?


----------



## jpmiss (28 Février 2006)

Meme pays


----------



## kaviar (28 Février 2006)

Dans la seule zone (toute petite) en HD...

Le réacteur de Bushehr

28°49'52.88"N  50°53'59.20"E


----------



## jpmiss (28 Février 2006)

A toi


----------



## gKatarn (28 Février 2006)

Bushehr, iran ?

28°52'36.64"N 50°51'12.12"E


----------



## kaviar (28 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> A toi


  

Suivant :
Nous, enfin vous cherchez un lieu.

Indice : 
A la demande de la députée de la zone concernée, on est passé directement de la combinaison 999 AZE XX à la combinaison 1 AZG XX, sur les plaques d'immatriculation des véhicules du département


----------



## jpmiss (28 Février 2006)

Trop facile cet indice 
43.5640200017N 1.42596509569E


----------



## kaviar (28 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Trop facile cet indice
> 43.5640200017N 1.42596509569E


  C'était histoire de relancer   

Au suivant...


----------



## gKatarn (28 Février 2006)

Damned, grilled by Kaviar sur le fil :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (28 Février 2006)

Trouvez moi ceci:






Indice: j'y suis allé...


----------



## Dory (28 Février 2006)

L'Islande?


----------



## kaviar (28 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Trouvez moi ceci:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bon on va laisser une petite chance à gKatarn...

Le pays que ma femme rêve de découvrir... Un jour il va falloir que je lui paie cela....


----------



## jpmiss (28 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Le pays que ma femme rêve de découvrir... Un jour il va falloir que je lui paie cela....


La mienne etait pas "chaude" pour y aller et elle en est revenue émerveillée.
Mais commence a faire tes économies


----------



## gKatarn (28 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bon on va laisser une petite chance à gKatarn...


----------



## jpmiss (28 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

>


Alors?


----------



## kaviar (28 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Alors?



C'est vrai ça on a dit une petite chance, on a pas dit toute la nuit


----------



## jpmiss (28 Février 2006)

Indice 1: j'y suis allé
Indice 2: j'y suis allé en juillet 2004


----------



## valoriel (28 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai ça on a dit une petite chance, on a pas dit toute la nuit


c'est pas la même chose pour lui?


----------



## jpmiss (28 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas la même chose pour lui?



Cherche au lieu de flooder.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Février 2006)

Eh, j'ai un vrai métier moi naméo  

Euh, alors je propose le blue lagoon en Islande :
63°52'42.39"N 22°26'09.02W


----------



## jpmiss (28 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Eh, j'ai un vrai métier moi naméo
> 
> Euh, alors je propose le blue lagoon en Islande :
> 63°52'42.39"N 22°26'09.02W



BAh voilà! Tu vois quand tu veux!


A toi


----------



## gKatarn (28 Février 2006)

Faut juste me laisser le temps de chercher 

Alors, un peu de couleur :


----------



## jpmiss (28 Février 2006)

C'est joli mais ça manque d'indice


----------



## gKatarn (28 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est joli mais ça manque d'indice



D'accord, je vais donc m'inspirer d'exemples d'indices utilisés précédement :



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Indice 1: j'y suis allé
> Indice 2: j'y suis allé en juillet 2004



Alors :
Indice 1 : je n'y suis jamais allé
Indice 2 : surtout en juillet 2004 

çà t'aide ?


----------



## kaviar (28 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> D'accord, je vais donc m'inspirer d'exemples d'indices utilisés précédement :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



           

             


> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à gKatarn


----------



## Charlus (28 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Faut juste me laisser le temps de chercher
> 
> Alors, un peu de couleur :


 ,je connais, c'est le circuit au Castelet, l'ancien circuit Paul Ricard.
 mais je donne pas les coordonnées, heu, j'ai pas le temps.
photo prise en Mai 2003 vers les 11 du matin


----------



## kaviar (28 Février 2006)

Charlus a dit:
			
		

> ,je connais, c'est le circuit au Castelet, l'ancien circuit Paul Ricard.
> mais je donne pas les coordonnées, heu, j'ai pas le temps.
> photo prise en Mai 2003 vers les 11 du matin



Alors là, chapeau   Fort le petit Charlus !!

Pour être exacte 43°14'49.86"N 5°48'4.53"E


----------



## gKatarn (28 Février 2006)

Charlus a dit:
			
		

> ,je connais, c'est le circuit au Castelet, l'ancien circuit Paul Ricard.
> mais je donne pas les coordonnées, heu, j'ai pas le temps.
> photo prise en Mai 2003 vers les 11 du matin



Bravo 

Euh, comment sais-tu la date et l'heure ?


----------



## Charlus (28 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Bravo
> 
> Euh, comment sais-tu la date et l'heure ?



Parce que je jour où je me suis baladé,dans le sud, aprés avoir installé Google Earth
1/ j'ai trouvé ma maison et mon jardin, en agrandissant au max. j'ai vu par l'ombre portée que c'était vers 11h ( ma piscine est encore couverte avant midi )
2/ mon voisin a encore sa voiture blanche garée, la nouvelle est rouge. il l'a changée en novembre.
3/ les travaux de la gare St Charles sont encore un champ de démolition, à cette époque.
4/ je pourrais, presque, dire que c'est un mardi, mais là j'en suis moins sür


----------



## jpmiss (28 Février 2006)

Charlus a dit:
			
		

> Parce que je jour où je me suis baladé,dans le sud, aprés avoir installé Google Earth
> 1/ j'ai trouvé ma maison et mon jardin, en agrandissant au max. j'ai vu par l'ombre portée que c'était vers 11h ( ma piscine est encore couverte avant midi )
> 2/ mon voisin a encore sa voiture blanche garée, la nouvelle est rouge. il l'a changée en novembre.
> 3/ les travaux de la gare St Charles sont encore un champ de démolition, à cette époque.
> 4/ je pourrais, presque, dire que c'est un mardi, mais là j'en suis moins sür



Excellent!


----------



## gKatarn (28 Février 2006)

Very impressive !!!


----------



## kaviar (1 Mars 2006)

Il est pas revenu le petit Charlus ??

Faut pas laisser refroidir !!

Trouvez moi ceci:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Mars 2006)

Le port Mulberry à Arromanches ?


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Le port Mulberry à Arromanches ?



Des coordonnées? Une capture?


----------



## kaviar (1 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Le port Mulberry à Arromanches ?


Bravo, manque plus que les coordonnées


----------



## gKatarn (1 Mars 2006)

Les vala :

49°20'31.41"n 0°37'17.16"w


----------



## kaviar (1 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Les vala :
> 
> 49°20'31.41"n 0°37'17.16"w



tu aurais pu faire un effort !!! c'est juste à côté


----------



## gKatarn (1 Mars 2006)

Pffffff...   

Allerz cherchez ce rond vert


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mars 2006)

Un indice peut etre?


----------



## gKatarn (1 Mars 2006)

Euh, c'est rond, c'est vert avec de l'eau dedans 

En France, dans une zone HD


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> En France, dans une zone HD


 
Commence a y en avoir pas mal des zones HD en France


----------



## gKatarn (1 Mars 2006)

On va dire en PACA


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mars 2006)

Un autre indice?


----------



## nicogala (2 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> On va dire en PACA


J'avais deviné seul... 
Tu peux donner l'altitude ?


----------



## gKatarn (2 Mars 2006)

Oups, dsl les gens mais j'ai passé ma journée en réunion... pas vu vos msg :rose:

Donc, alors un indice, voyons voyons 

Pas loin de la mer, 2 km max


----------



## kaviar (2 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Oups, dsl les gens mais j'ai passé ma journée en réunion...


oui, moi aussi je l'utlise beaucoup celle la, mais elle marche de moins en moins  



> Pas loin de la mer, 2 km max


Et ça tu appelles cela un indice ??


----------



## gKatarn (2 Mars 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> oui, moi aussi je l'utlise beaucoup celle la, mais elle marche de moins en moins


J'ai des témoins, j'ai même pris des notes  



			
				kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Et ça tu appelles cela un indice ??


Euh, France, PACA, 2 km du bord de mer, çà réduit pas mal non ?


----------



## nicogala (2 Mars 2006)

Quel beau littoral nous avons qd même hein... mais bon, il est étendu aussi... 
Allé, crache-le : c'est dans le huit-trois hein ?


----------



## nicogala (2 Mars 2006)

Je crois que j'ai trouve le nid en tout cas 
J'ai bien gagné un indice là nan ?


----------



## gKatarn (2 Mars 2006)

Nan, pas le 8-3


----------



## nicogala (2 Mars 2006)

ouais... gagné ! (à qqchose près )
pff... dur-dur... je brûle ou pas ?


----------



## nicogala (2 Mars 2006)

Bon, j'y étais tout près dire que je me suis tapé l'Etoile+Garlaban+StBaume+le Var en commençant dans le mauvais sens :rateau: ...



Bon, maintenant je repose : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=9391&d=1140965763


----------



## kaviar (2 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'y étais tout près dire que je me suis tapé l'Etoile+Garlaban+StBaume+le Var en commençant dans le mauvais sens :rateau: ...



Pour le coup tu as mérité ton


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Bon, maintenant je repose : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=9391&d=1140965763


On aura tout vu ici! Un modo qui sait pas insérer une image!
Un peu de lecture :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (2 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'y étais tout près dire que je me suis tapé l'Etoile+Garlaban+StBaume+le Var en commençant dans le mauvais sens :rateau: ...
> 
> 
> 
> Bon, maintenant je repose : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=9391&d=1140965763



Bravo 
A toi la main


----------



## nicogala (3 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> On aura tout vu ici! Un modo qui sait pas insérer une image!
> Un peu de lecture :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


Bah je sais, mais par contre il y a un manque : une fois qu'on a uploadé et attaché une image (comme dans mon post n° #1940 de ce fil) on ne peut (ou du moins pas de façon évidente) le remettre dans un autre message sans l'uploader à nouveau... si je mets les balises pour l'adresse de l'image je n'obtiens qu'un lien sans affichage d'image (au pire j'ai les balises  )

Donc pour ne pas surcharger les petits serveurs de notre site préféré, j'ai mis un lien direct vers l'image à chercher cette fois-ci :)


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2006)

En lieu et place de justifications quelque peu bancales, nous attendions plutôt une nouvelle énigme


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> En lieu et place de justifications quelque peu bancales, nous attendions plutôt une nouvelle énigme


 
Et surtout un indice. :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2006)

Un indice avant l'énigme ? :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Un indice avant l'énigme ? :mouais:


 
Rhoo le boulet lui!


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2006)

Ah, j'avions point vu çà comme çà :rose:

Bon, un indice alors


----------



## nicogala (3 Mars 2006)

Alors... c'est en Gaule et c'est l'un des fleurons visuels de notre agriculture médiévale...

Et c'est pas en PACA (même si ça aurait pu parce que c'est joli qd même...  )


----------



## kaviar (4 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Alors... c'est en Gaule et c'est l'un des fleurons visuels de notre agriculture médiévale...
> 
> Et c'est pas en PACA (même si ça aurait pu parce que c'est joli qd même...  )


Bon et à par cela, tu n'aurais pas un autre indice


----------



## nicogala (4 Mars 2006)

Bon, il s'agit d'une méthode d'agencement des parcelles agricoles autour d'un système d'irrigation circulaire qui permet la distribution de l'eau dans les différents secteurs, donc qui dit besoin d'irratigation optimisée dit... ? 
Dit manque d'eau, donc sécheresse ou xéricité du biotope... 
On trouve ce genre de configuration dans le Midi de la France... et ce n'est pas en PACA ...
Peux pas plus cibler sinon c'est trop facile  (pour l'instant)


----------



## Vladrow (4 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Bon, il s'agit d'une méthode d'agencement des parcelles agricoles autour d'un système d'irrigation circulaire qui permet la distribution de l'eau dans les différents secteurs, donc qui dit besoin d'irratigation optimisée dit... ?
> Dit manque d'eau, donc sécheresse ou xéricité du biotope...
> On trouve ce genre de configuration dans le Midi de la France... et ce n'est pas en PACA ...
> Peux pas plus cibler sinon c'est trop facile  (pour l'instant)



C'est évident.
 Et c'est forcément en plaine ou sur un plateau. Donc le Languedoc.

Je propose 43° 19'08.89" N 3° 07'23.35" E , l'étang de Montady.

Mais si tu pouvais nous en dire un peu plus sur cet endroit facilement visible de haut ?

N.B. Quelle est la différence entre un .kml et un .kmz ?


le .kml que je propose



> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
> <kml xmlns="http://earth.google.com/kml/2.0">
> <Document>
> <name>jouons.kml</name>
> ...


----------



## gKatarn (4 Mars 2006)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> C'est évident.



Ben si tu le dis


----------



## Vladrow (4 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben si tu le dis



Je veux dire que c'est claair qu'il s'agit d'une irrigation un peu particulière, donc a priori d'un milieu sec. J'avais commencé à chercher du côté des Emirats...  

Merci de nous avoir fait découvrir ce chef-d'oeuvre du 13° siècle.


Je dois partir diner alors je propose ça pour votre belle soirée:

J'espère que ça n'a pas déjà été proposé. C'est ce qui m'a le plus surpris avec Google Earth.

Un indice: c'est sur terre. Car il n'y a que les terriens pour avoir ça sur leur planète.


----------



## kaviar (4 Mars 2006)

Arghhhh, c'était dans une zone basse def !!!!

*Je propose un châtiment exemplaire pour nicogala*


----------



## nicogala (4 Mars 2006)

Oui, mais 5Km de diamètre c'est suffisant pour être vu de haut (plus qu'un certain rond vert  ...)

alors en fait pour résumer, c'était à l'origine un étang plein de poissons à l'Age d'Or, puis vint le Moyen-Age et sa mini-période glaciaire qui occasionna un retrait du niveau des mers et donc la transformation de l'étang en marécages nauséabonds et très malsains en ces temps de malepeste et autres fièvres des marais... décision fût donc prise en l'an de grace 1247 d'assainir les lieux en procédant à leur assechement, les rendant ainsi propres à l'usage agreste... mais les siècles passèrent et Denis Papin(1647-1714) inventa sa cocotte-minute roulante qui allait avoir des conséquences terribles pour ses descendants (nous quoi) ... l'eau vint à manquer puis le phylloxera etc... on en vint donc à utiliser les canelets de drainage comme des aductions... et voilà  
Tout le monde a compris ou je fais... aussi ?


----------



## gKatarn (5 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais 5Km de diamètre c'est suffisant pour être vu de haut (plus qu'un certain rond vert  ...)



Alors ce genre de remarque, c'est vraiment petit


----------



## Vladrow (6 Mars 2006)

Je n'ose croire qu'il faille un deuxième indice pour ça.
 Indice 2 :  :affraid: :casse:

Rappel de l'énigme


----------



## gKatarn (6 Mars 2006)

Ben si : oser croire tu dois


----------



## kaviar (6 Mars 2006)

Le polygône des essais nucléaires souterrains américains, dans le Nevada. Avec en haut à droite, le cratère " Sedan".

37° 9'51.20"N 116° 4'2.76"W


----------



## Vladrow (6 Mars 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Le polygône des essais nucléaires souterrains américains, dans le Nevada. Avec en haut à droite, le cratère " Sedan".
> 
> 37° 9'51.20"N 116° 4'2.76"W



Boum! dedans.


----------



## kaviar (7 Mars 2006)

Bon un simple, vous me cherchez un lieu.

*indice :
Paul Éluard, Georges Enesco, Camille Erlanger, Max Ernst par exemple...*


----------



## Vladrow (7 Mars 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bon un simple, vous me cherchez un lieu.
> 
> *indice :
> Paul Éluard, Georges Enesco, Camille Erlanger, Max Ernst par exemple...*



Le cimetière Parisien du Père Lachaise ?

48° 51' 39" N 2° 23' 41" E

N.B Il suffit de glisser déposer le fichier joint sur la fenêtre de Google Earth pour voir ma proposition. Pas mal Google Earth


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Mars 2006)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> N.B Il suffit de glisser déposer le fichier joint sur la fenêtre de Google Earth pour voir ma proposition. Pas mal Google Earth



non ca ne marche pas :mouais:


----------



## Vladrow (7 Mars 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> non ca ne marche pas :mouais:




 

Tu télécharges le fichier.

Tu le glisses sur la fenêtre principale de google Earth. Direct sur la planète.

Sinon, tu peux changer l'extension en .kml et simplement double cliquer sur le fichier.

Tu dois voir Lachaise.kml apparaître dans les temporary places de l'onglet Places


----------



## kaviar (7 Mars 2006)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> Le cimetière Parisien du Père Lachaise ?
> 
> 48° 51' 39" N 2° 23' 41" E
> 
> N.B Il suffit de glisser déposer le fichier joint sur la fenêtre de Google Earth pour voir ma proposition. Pas mal Google Earth



Parfaitement   

A toi la souris


----------



## Vladrow (7 Mars 2006)

Un peu à court d'idée.

Je propose ça, qui montre bien les capacités de Google earth. 

Gagnant celui qui arrive au fichier .kml ou à défaut les coordonnées de l'avant plan.


----------



## Vladrow (8 Mars 2006)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> Un peu à court d'idée.
> 
> Je propose ça, qui montre bien les capacités de Google earth.
> 
> Gagnant celui qui arrive au fichier .kml ou à défaut les coordonnées de l'avant plan.



Bon, alors, devant le déchaînement des foules  :

indice 1: regarder à l'horizon
indice 2: il y a des bisons dans le champs marron au fond à droite
indice 3: on peu boire du thé japonais un peu plus loin.
indice 4: un quartet d'indice


----------



## kaviar (12 Mars 2006)

4 jours sans réponse. Tu ne penses pas qu'il serait temps pour un nouvel indice


----------



## Vladrow (12 Mars 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> 4 jours sans réponse. Tu ne penses pas qu'il serait temps pour un nouvel indice



Ooops parti en WE. Et je croyais qu'il n'y avait plus personne. :rose: 

Bon, c'est une ville dont on a déjà beaucoup parlé, trop peut-être dans ce fil, mais bon, c'est en HD et je connais.

Le bâtiment à l'avant plan est bien un moulin hollandais datant de 1902, qui a aidé à l'assainissement du parc à droite. Ce n'est pas en hollande car l'analyse de l'image montre des très grand bâtiments au loin, il y a peu de villes dans le monde pour lesquelles Google earth fournisse ces données. Le parc à droite est immense, il y a des bisons depuis 100 ans.

Nouveaux indices: il y a un apple store dans le paysage  . L'image est prise au dessus de l'Océan, l'eau y est très froide ce qui est cause de brouillards fréquents. La vue est vers l'est.
A droite du moulin il y a un restaurant qui sert des pyramides de rondelles d'oignons et qui est une micro-brasserie avec une IPA superbe.
L'indice sur le quartet doit vous y mener direct.


----------



## Vladrow (13 Mars 2006)

Encore des indices:
- c'est plus grand que Central Park 400ha
- il y a des très grands arbres dans un arboretum du parc
- il y a une pagode dans le parc
- c'est à 46 Miles du 1 infinite loop.


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Mars 2006)

Trop facile (quand on est déjà allé à San Francisco  )

Golden Gate Park et plus exactement le moulin à sa sortie sur Ocean Beach 

 37°46'13.64"N 122°30'33.99"W


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mars 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Trop facile (quand on est déjà allé à San Francisco  )
> 
> Golden Gate Park et plus exactement le moulin à sa sortie sur Ocean Beach
> 
> 37°46'13.64"N 122°30'33.99"W


 
Crotte j'arrive trop tard


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Crotte j'arrive trop tard


T'as eu 7 jours quand même


----------



## Vladrow (14 Mars 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Trop facile (quand on est déjà allé à San Francisco  )
> 
> Golden Gate Park et plus exactement le moulin à sa sortie sur Ocean Beach
> 
> 37°46'13.64"N 122°30'33.99"W



Bravo !  Finalement, ce n'était pas si facile.
A toi la main.



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Crotte j'arrive trop tard


Bien vu pour le .kml , c'est l'exacte réponse. Voilà l'original, il faut activer le relief et les buildings.


----------



## DarKOrange (15 Mars 2006)

Ok c'est parti:

indice 1 : "Madam & Eve"


----------



## kaviar (15 Mars 2006)

Et hop,
34° 4'56.78"S 18°30'45.97"E


----------



## DarKOrange (15 Mars 2006)

Bravo, ça c'est de la réponse express


----------



## kaviar (15 Mars 2006)

Bon alors, après l'Alhambra à Grenade, le plus grand témoin de la présence musulmane en Espagne...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mars 2006)

Mezquita de Cordoba?

37.8789564176N 4.77962612668W


----------



## kaviar (15 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mezquita de Cordoba?
> 
> 37.8789564176N 4.77962612668W


Toutafé   

A toi la souris


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mars 2006)

Trouvez moi une stratocaster.

Indice: il demande le clip chez Ardisson


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Indice: il demande le clip chez Ardisson


Et c'est le frere d'une chanteuse morte (qui louchait)


----------



## Mops Argo (15 Mars 2006)

Fender Guitar Factory - Orlando - Florida - USA

28°34'34.2N 81°23'22.33"W

est-ce bien cela ?


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mars 2006)

C'est bien a Orlando mais on doit voir la guitare.

Indice: on la voit a coté d'un café portant le nom d'un genre musical utilisant des guitares electriques.


----------



## nicogala (15 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est le frere d'une chanteuse morte (qui louchait)


Charles Dassin ?


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Charles Dassin ?




Arffff!!!


----------



## Mops Argo (15 Mars 2006)

ça serait ce truc brun rouge à l'entrée du parking ?


----------



## Mops Argo (15 Mars 2006)

si c'est ça, c'est 28°30'43.96N 81°27'49.36W


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2006)

Mops Argo a dit:
			
		

> si c'est ça, c'est 28°30'43.96N 81°27'49.36W


 
Je ne vois aucune Stratocaster sur cette image...


----------



## Mops Argo (16 Mars 2006)

moi non plus


----------



## Mops Argo (16 Mars 2006)

c'est ça ?


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2006)

Je sais pas. c'est quoi les coordonnées de ce truc?
Mais a priori non.


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mars 2006)

C'est au hardrock Cafe :




24°24'24.62"N 81°28'02.14" W


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est au hardrock Cafe :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bah voilà  
à toi


----------



## Ichabod Crane (16 Mars 2006)

C'est quoi Stratocaster, merci  et chapeau je ne sais ps comment vous arrivez à vous y reconnaître dans Google Earth


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi Stratocaster, merci


Un modèle mythique de guitare.

Je n'ai pas employé le terme guitare dans mon énigme pour corser un peu: fallait d'abord trouver (ou savoir) ce qu'etait une Stratocaster


----------



## Ichabod Crane (16 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Un modèle mythique de guitare.
> 
> Je n'ai pas employé le terme guitare dans mon énigme pour corser un peu: fallait d'abord trouver (ou savoir) ce qu'etait une Stratocaster




Mârci beaucoup, en plus je vais style je connais la guitare quand je parlerais avec mon ami Krystof


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mars 2006)

Alors, trouvez la plus grande platine disque du monde :


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2006)

D'ailleurs ca serait interessant de voir si on peut trouver d'autres modèles célèbres comme la SG ou la Less Paul dans google earth


----------



## Mops Argo (16 Mars 2006)

on ne peut pas en savoir un peu plus ?


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Alors, trouvez la plus grande platine disque du monde :


 
Arfff! Génial! 

Un indice?


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mars 2006)

33 et 45 tours  


Bon, plus sérieusement, il paraitrait que çà serait une antenne du réseau _Echelon_ 

Sinon, géographiquement, c'est sur une ile de l'hémisphère nord


----------



## nicogala (16 Mars 2006)

Tu nous a encore sorti un rond microscopique  , et en plus en basse déf'... banni sois-tu !


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mars 2006)

1. vu, la taille, c'est pas microscopique : 200 mètres de diamètre :rateau:
2. c'est de la haute déf, naméo 

Bon, devant tant de mauvaise foi, je sens que vous avez besoin d'un indice... 

Alors, en complément de _ile de l'hémisphère nord_, l'indice est situé dans l'arc caraibe


----------



## nicogala (16 Mars 2006)

17°58'41"N & 67°4'47"O ... 1mn30... trop rapide


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mars 2006)

Ben voilà, à toi


----------



## nicogala (16 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà, à toi


Salut ô Père Créateur...

Indice: au plus près des étoiles...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mars 2006)

un autre indice?


----------



## nicogala (17 Mars 2006)

Ben en fait mes deux phrases en sont bourrées... je les retraduis, essayez de les étayer pour en extirper les indices 

Ils adorent "l'Astre Créateur"...

Et

Ils le voient de plus près (que nous)


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mars 2006)

Ben on se doute que c'est en territoire inca ou asteque (voir maya) et que c'est sur une montagne assez haute mais ca reste super vague...
A moins que je fasse fausse route..


----------



## nicogala (18 Mars 2006)

Non, le rut est bon, c'est même dans un endroit assez fabuleux et très peuplé (grande ville) et très haut en altitude...

Un autre indice : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(ne cherchez pas un rapport avec les Beattles, ce serait faire fausse route  )


----------



## kaviar (18 Mars 2006)

16°29'31.27"S  68° 5'54.91"W


----------



## nicogala (18 Mars 2006)

Comment t'a fait ?


----------



## kaviar (18 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Comment t'a fait ?


Bah en cherchant   et j'avoue avec un peu de chance  

Bon nouvelle recherche :

Lieu ou est mort un homme célèbre.

*Indice : Il s'en foutait lui du H5N1...*

Bonne recherche


----------



## Mops Argo (19 Mars 2006)

Dakota Building à l'angle de Central Park West et la 72 nd où ce pauvre homme, plus célèbre que le christ, a été abattu.
Il se foutait du H5N1 mais pas du calibre 38


----------



## kaviar (20 Mars 2006)

Mops Argo a dit:
			
		

> Dakota Building à l'angle de Central Park West et la 72 nd où ce pauvre homme, plus célèbre que le christ, a été abattu.
> Il se foutait du H5N1 mais pas du calibre 38


Plus simple

*indice 2 : De quelle couleur est son cheval blanc ?*


----------



## Mops Argo (20 Mars 2006)

ça, c'est bien sa monture, et c'est blanc non ?


----------



## Mops Argo (20 Mars 2006)

Poule au pot pour tout le monde


----------



## kaviar (20 Mars 2006)

Mops Argo a dit:
			
		

> Poule au pot pour tout le monde


Bon, on est sur la bonne voie....

Reste plus qu'à trouver *le lieu ou il est mort, enfin assassiné.*


----------



## Mops Argo (20 Mars 2006)

Place du pont neuf Paris France


----------



## kaviar (20 Mars 2006)

Mops Argo a dit:
			
		

> Place du pont neuf Paris France


Petit rappel historique...

Le 14 mai 1610, Ravaillac vole un couteau dans une auberge. Il se cache dans la *rue de la Ferronnerie* (exactement au numéro 11)  à Paris pour guetter le passage du carrosse royal. A quatre heures de l'après-midi, celui-ci arrive : Ravaillac se jette sur le roi et lui donne deux coups de couteau. Il est immédiatement maîtrisé et amené à l'Hôtel de Retz afin de lui éviter un lynchage, puis conduit à la Conciergerie.


Donc exactement ici : 48°51'36.79"N 2°20'51.97"E

Bon dans ma grande mansuétude, je vais quand même te laisser la main


----------



## Mops Argo (20 Mars 2006)

rue de la ferronnerie ?


----------



## kaviar (20 Mars 2006)

Mops Argo a dit:
			
		

> rue de la ferronnerie ?


Tu vois quand tu veux


----------



## Mops Argo (20 Mars 2006)

ouais mais c'est pas juste parce Lennon était très célèbre et végétarien


----------



## Mops Argo (20 Mars 2006)

Super facile : 6 terrains de tennis d'une fac qui dit son nom


----------



## Mops Argo (21 Mars 2006)

Quel enthousiasme !


----------



## gKatarn (21 Mars 2006)

/me a un vrai travail


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mars 2006)

Mops Argo a dit:
			
		

> Quel enthousiasme !



ça doit pas etre si super facile que ça..


----------



## Mops Argo (26 Mars 2006)

un indice : 40°43'36"


----------



## kaviar (29 Mars 2006)

3 jours sans réponse !!!! Peut-être un autre indice


----------



## valoriel (29 Mars 2006)

faudrait surtout des gens qui cherchent...


----------



## r0m1 (29 Mars 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> faudrait surtout des gens qui cherchent...



on cherche, on cherche, mais déjà que je suis nul à ce jeu, si en plus c'est top difficile :rose: :rose:


----------



## Mops Argo (30 Mars 2006)

Il ne doit pas y avoir 50 universités sur le 40°43'36" Nord quand même !

indice 2 : fondée en 1831

ça vous ira ?


----------



## Vladrow (30 Mars 2006)

Mops Argo a dit:
			
		

> Il ne doit pas y avoir 50 universités sur le 40°43'36" Nord quand même !
> 
> indice 2 : fondée en 1831
> 
> ça vous ira ?



Ca ira  

73° 59'51 W 

C'est comme le Port Salut.


----------



## Mops Argo (31 Mars 2006)

mets nous donc une petite image et la main sera à toi


----------



## Vladrow (31 Mars 2006)

Mops Argo a dit:
			
		

> mets nous donc une petite image et la main sera à toi



Et voilà
New York University

Cette fois ci, nous cherchons un mouche passant sous des invalides.

Evidemment c'est de la HD  .


----------



## Vladrow (1 Avril 2006)

Premier indice: je n'ai pas fait de fautes d'orthographe.

Vous cherchez bien un mouche passant sous des invalides.
 En fait, il vient juste de passer.

Deuxième indice cet après midi.


----------



## guytantakul (1 Avril 2006)

48°51'48.48" N 2°18'39.96" E

si c'est ça, je laisse la main, j'ai pas beaucoup dormi cette nuit, et je vais pas pouvoir suivre...


----------



## Vladrow (1 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> 48°51'48.48" N 2°18'39.96" E
> 
> si c'est ça, je laisse la main, j'ai pas beaucoup dormi cette nuit, et je vais pas pouvoir suivre...




Exactement !  

Mais, comme moi non plus je n'ai pas dormi, tu prends quand même la main, c'est la règle, et je vais faire la sieste


----------



## valoriel (2 Avril 2006)

c'est possible d'avoir une photo?


----------



## guytantakul (2 Avril 2006)

Rhââ, je l'avais balancée  

Bateau-mouche, pont des invalides.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2006)

Bon alors ça vient la suite?


----------



## gKatarn (6 Avril 2006)

Notre bien-aimé poulpe a d'autres sujets de prédilection en ce moment : le printemps, la sève qui monte etc...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Avril 2006)

Les huitres aussi


----------



## guytantakul (6 Avril 2006)

Non, c'étaient les palourdes crues, et j'aime pas (au bout de 4, tu t'es fait une idée - même avec du citron et du pain-beurre). 

Farcies avec du beurre persillé le lendemain, oui, mais crues... Bof...

Le seul truc, c'est que j'ai été malade le jour des farcies, et elle pas*....

* la cuisinière-hôtesse, pas la palourde, enfin... 




PS: Attendez un peu voir ! J'ai peut-être une idée de recherche...
PPS : Non, c'est pas en HD, c'est naze, la main a qui la prendra ! Moi j'ai rencard avec  la cuisinière-hôtesse


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Avril 2006)

Prochaine recherche ?


----------



## guytantakul (7 Avril 2006)

Mais, dans ta main* ! Tintin ! (les bijoux de la Castafiore)  

* j'ai pas vérifié, je vais pas tourner de l'&#339;il comme une vieille non plus...


----------



## ivanlefou (14 Avril 2006)

alors guytantakul...

tu es perdu?


----------



## leza007 (15 Avril 2006)

si nous parlons bien de la castafiore ... la BD d'hergé à eu pour lieu d'intrigue le château de moulinsart ... lequel est inspiré du chateau de cheverny (ôté de deux éléments extérieurs) ... lequel se situe à cheverny  !!
bon la démonstration est assez tirée par les cheveux mais bon ... c'est ça ou pas?? 
lieu:47° 29"59.90N et 1° 28"00.06E ??


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Avril 2006)

Toutes facons le sujet il est mort


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2006)

Ben pkoi ?


----------



## Mops Argo (18 Avril 2006)

et si l'on disait que le premier qui tente un revival a la main ?


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2006)

En voilà une idée qu'elle est pas mal


----------



## kaviar (19 Avril 2006)

Alors je m'absente quelques jours et le fil part en nouilles !!!!!!!
Mais que fait jpmiss !!!!

Pour vous faire pardonner, j'aimerai un "Mouton Classé"....


----------



## gKatarn (19 Avril 2006)

"Classé", dans le sens "grand cru de pinard" ?


----------



## jpmiss (19 Avril 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> "Classé", dans le sens "grand cru de pinard" ?


 
Je pense que oui: 45.2114245923n 0.770569357635w  (Mouton Rothschild: ma première cuite à l'age de 5 olu 6 ans :love: )



			
				kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Alors je m'absente quelques jours et le fil part en nouilles !!!!!!!
> Mais que fait jpmiss !!!!


 
J'envoyais des coups de boule illustrés...


----------



## kaviar (19 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que oui: 45.2114245923n 0.770569357635w  (Mouton Rothschild: ma première cuite à l'age de 5 olu 6 ans :love: )



Mesdames, Mesdemoiselles, Messieurs,

En tant que dégueulé, heu, en tant que délégué de la... de la ligue anti-alcoolique, je suis fer, heu... heu, et je suis fier, de faire à cheval... de donner la victoire à jpmiss...


A toi la main 



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jpmiss.


----------



## valoriel (19 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'envoyais des coups de boule illustrés...


T'as dû m'oublier alors   :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (19 Avril 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Mesdames, Mesdemoiselles, Messieurs,
> 
> En tant que dégueulé, heu, en tant que délégué de la... de la ligue anti-alcoolique, je suis fer, heu... heu, et je suis fier, de faire à cheval... de donner la victoire à jpmiss...
> 
> ...


 
Ah bah ouais ca rigole pas 

Bon alors trouvez moi ce truc là:







indice: c'est juste au dessus d'un site où les squelettes s'étaient accumulés pendant des millénaires : en une centaine d'années, on a extrait plus de 100 tonnes d'ossements de mastodontes, loups, machérodes, lions, mammouths, chameaux, bisons géants, chevaux antiques, ours à museau plat, paresseux géants, oiseaux, batraciens, reptiles...


----------



## leza007 (19 Avril 2006)

je propose la brea tar pits, californie, usa


----------



## jpmiss (19 Avril 2006)

leza007 a dit:
			
		

> je propose la brea tar pits, californie, usa
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=brea+tar+pits,+usa&ip=192.168.1.4&hl=fr&cid=33916667,-117899167,8633611666876375109&ll=34.063601,-118.355123&spn=0.004737,0.007253&t=k&om=1



Alors là je dis bravo! 

A toi


----------



## leza007 (19 Avril 2006)

touvez moi : souvenir de guerre au fil de l'eau (angleterre)
indice: à côté de la tour !!!
bonne recherche


----------



## gKatarn (19 Avril 2006)

Le HMS Belfast, 51°30'17.89"N 0°04'36.23"W ?


----------



## leza007 (19 Avril 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Le HMS Belfast, 51°30'17.89"N 0°04'36.23"W ?


yes 
à toi


----------



## gKatarn (19 Avril 2006)

Abri côtier français, digne d'un grand tragédien


----------



## guytantakul (19 Avril 2006)

Nooon, j'ai ma fenêtre ouverte


----------



## Mops Argo (19 Avril 2006)

il était français le grand tragédien ?


----------



## gKatarn (20 Avril 2006)

Oui oui... et l'abri côtier est aussi en France


----------



## nicogala (20 Avril 2006)

A Pointe-Rouge ?


----------



## gKatarn (20 Avril 2006)

Ni pointe, ni rouge.

France métropolitaine, dans une zone HD récente


----------



## valoriel (21 Avril 2006)

Juste pour info, Paris et ses alentours sont maintenant en super HD


----------



## kaviar (21 Avril 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour info, Paris et ses alentours sont maintenant en super HD


  J'avais pas vu, terrible


----------



## gKatarn (21 Avril 2006)

Certes, mais 


			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Abri côtier français, digne d'un grand tragédien


n'est pas en RP en super HD


----------



## gKatarn (21 Avril 2006)

Un indice peut-être ? 


Pas loin de chez Prévert


----------



## kaviar (21 Avril 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Un indice peut-être ?
> 
> 
> Pas loin de chez Prévert



Omonville-la-petite ??


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Avril 2006)

Port racine en normandie (j'avais un aventage : je sais que mon pere est originaire de normandie  )


49° 42'43.98"N  1° 53'48.01" W


----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2006)

P'tete ben qu'oui, p'tete ben qu'non...


----------



## gKatarn (21 Avril 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Omonville-la-petite ??



Nan, presque pas loin : Omonville la Rogue.


----------



## gKatarn (21 Avril 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Port racine en normandie (j'avais un aventage : je sais que mon pere est originaire de normandie  )
> 
> 
> 49° 42'43.98"N  1° 53'48.01" W




Vala, c'est çà. Port Racine est en outre le plus petit port de France....

Fiston, t'as oublié la photo  





A toi la main


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Avril 2006)

Alloooors...

Enigme 1 : 
Blanche comme neige... ou plutot comme souffre


----------



## gKatarn (21 Avril 2006)

Le soufre, c'est jaune


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Avril 2006)

mais vu de google earth c'est blanc


----------



## kaviar (21 Avril 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Nan, presque pas loin : Omonville la Rogue.


Le rapport avec Prévert ???
Sa maison était située à Omonville-la-Petite !!!


----------



## gKatarn (21 Avril 2006)

Ah, je croyais que c'était La Rogue


----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> mais vu de google earth c'est blanc


 
Et on cherche quoi?


----------



## kaviar (21 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et on cherche quoi?


Un truc blanc.... Suis un peu le jeu !!!!!


----------



## valoriel (21 Avril 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Un truc blanc.... Suis un peu le jeu !!!!!


oui... ça devient pénible ces gens qui suivent pas!


----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Un truc blanc....


 
tirant sur le jaune... et qui sent le souffre.... 

Le slip du gros dégueulasse?


----------



## valoriel (21 Avril 2006)

non rien


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Avril 2006)

Bon si vous avez pas compris c'est un souffriere


----------



## gKatarn (21 Avril 2006)

Euh, en Italie ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Avril 2006)

T'es pas obligé de raconter que je suis allé en italie


----------



## kaviar (21 Avril 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh, en Italie ?





			
				Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas obligé de raconter que je suis allé en italie



Je présent comme une collusion !!!! Si on vous gêne...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Avril 2006)

Bon y'a pas beaucoup de souffrieres en italie vous pouvez trouver je pense


----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2006)

j'avais pas vu que Vulcano etait en HD 

38.404N 14.962E


----------



## gKatarn (21 Avril 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas obligé de raconter que je suis allé en italie



Nan, mais si c'est bien ce à quoi je pense pendant ton voyage en Italie, ben autant que je laisse les autres chercher car je connais la réponse


----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2006)

Bon et ma réponse elle sent l'oeuf pourri?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Avril 2006)

Pas bon 

Un autre indice :

Napoli


----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2006)

Bon alors 40.827N 14.139E Campi Flegrei


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Avril 2006)

Bien joué, c'est la solfatare 

A toi la main


----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2006)

Trouvez moi une bibliothèque faisant référence au soleil.

Indice: j'y suis allé.


----------



## kaviar (22 Avril 2006)

Nouvelle version de Google Earth disponible...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Trouvez moi une bibliothèque faisant référence au soleil.



Faut aller voir chez les incas 



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Indice: j'y suis allé.



On a pas des indices comme ca tous les jours


----------



## jpmiss (22 Avril 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Faut aller voir chez les incas



Nan, l'autre peuple vénérant le soleil...



			
				Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> On a pas des indices comme ca tous les jours



En effet, c'est trop facile, y'a juste a cliquer dans ma signature...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Avril 2006)

J'ai pas trouvé de mayas, incas ni azteques en patagonie


----------



## valoriel (22 Avril 2006)

T'as été voir au Vietnam?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Avril 2006)

Des mayas au vietnam...


----------



## guytantakul (22 Avril 2006)

Rhâââ !


----------



## jpmiss (22 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Rhâââ !


Voilà, c'est par là


----------



## valoriel (22 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, c'est par là


Je dirais même que c'est pas Isis


----------



## jpmiss (22 Avril 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais même que c'est pas Isis


Bon alors, et les coordonnées?


----------



## jpmiss (22 Avril 2006)

La bibliotheque actuelle (celle qu'on cherche) a eu une illustre "ancetre" célèbre dans le monde antique et détruite à la suite d'un immense incendie (le feu avait ravagé les 700 000 volumes).


----------



## ivanlefou (22 Avril 2006)

... là?


----------



## jpmiss (22 Avril 2006)

ivanlefou a dit:
			
		

> celle là?


 
Bah voilà 
A toi. 

Pour mémoire c'est la nouvelle bibliothèque d'Alexandrire. 






Sa salle de lecture est la plus grande du monde:


----------



## ivanlefou (23 Avril 2006)

belle baraque!!!

bon là j'ai pas imagination, si quelqu'un passe par ici et souhaite prendre la main, elle est libre!!!


----------



## leza007 (23 Avril 2006)

pour changer je me permets de proposer pour une fois "quelque chose qui manque" sur google earth ...
en fait il y'a beaucoup de lieux qui ne figurent pas ou pas très bien sur GE, mais là c'est vraiment étonnant !!!
proposition : il s'agit de deux arbres et d'une terre qui poussent dans l'eau et qui ne sont pas visibles *du tout* (même pas de traces ou de flous) sur GE.
indice1: un grand succès architectural, commercial et esthétique moderne!!! tout simplement énorme !!


----------



## jpmiss (23 Avril 2006)

leza007 a dit:
			
		

> pour changer je me permets de proposer pour une fois "quelque chose qui manque" sur google earth ...
> en fait il y'a beaucoup de lieux qui ne figurent pas ou pas très bien sur GE, mais là c'est vraiment étonnant !!!
> proposition : il s'agit de deux arbres et d'une terre qui poussent dans l'eau et qui ne sont pas visibles *du tout* (même pas de traces ou de flous) sur GE.
> indice1: un grand succès architectural, commercial et esthétique moderne!!! tout simplement énorme !!


 
Tu dois parler des iles artificielles de Dubaï. Elle ne sont pas sur Google Earth tout simplement parce que les photos sont antérieures a leur construction.

Et d'autre part, en tant que Grand Créateur des règle de ce jeu, je ne t'autorise pas a prendre des libertés avec ces règles.


----------



## kaviar (23 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et d'autre part, en tant que Grand Créateur des règle de ce jeu, je ne t'autorise pas a prendre des libertés avec ces règles.


T'as raison, faut pas se laisser emmerder


----------



## leza007 (24 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu dois parler des iles artificielles de Dubaï. Elle ne sont pas sur Google Earth tout simplement parce que les photos sont antérieures a leur construction.
> 
> Et d'autre part, en tant que Grand Créateur des règle de ce jeu, je ne t'autorise pas a prendre des libertés avec ces règles.


milles excuses milord ....   
sauriez vous, très cher(e), de quand datent les prises de vues? et puis si cela ne vous dérange pas non plus D  ) quand serons faites les prochaines?


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2006)

Demande a Google


----------



## leza007 (24 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Demande a Google


oh ... thank u my dear  
alors maître du jeu ... une proposition???


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2006)

leza007 a dit:
			
		

> oh ... thank u my dear
> alors maître du jeu ... une proposition???


 
Bon alors vite fait sur le gaz: Pompidou a son Centre, Mitterand a la TGB et la Grande Arche... Et Giscard? :rateau:


----------



## leza007 (24 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors vite fait sur le gaz: Pompidou a son Centre, Mitterand a la TGB et la Grande Arche... Et Giscard? :rateau:


   mouais ...
bon cherchons alors!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors vite fait sur le gaz: Pompidou a son Centre, Mitterand a la TGB et la Grande Arche... Et Giscard? :rateau:


Vulcania







Au revoir.


----------



## leza007 (24 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors vite fait sur le gaz: Pompidou a son Centre, Mitterand a la TGB et la Grande Arche... Et Giscard? :rateau:


son chateau ... mais bon je ne suis pas forcément sûr que ça compte puisqu'il l'a acheté, de son vivant en plus !! enfin il aurait pas pu l'acheter mort .. mais ... bon enfin je me comprends  
ou alors c'est bien vulcania
http://images.google.fr/imgres?imgurl=http://mvaradi.club.fr/aveyron/aveyron_images/aveyron_v/estaing_small.jpg&imgrefurl=http://mvaradi.club.fr/choix/aveyron.htm&h=225&w=300&sz=16&tbnid=I0ysJOa96r2AaM:&tbnh=83&tbnw=111&hl=fr&start=5&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dchateau%2Bd%2527estaing%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Dfr%26lr%3D%26sa%3DG


----------



## leza007 (24 Avril 2006)

oups


----------



## kaviar (24 Avril 2006)

non, c'est bien Vulcania

45°48'49.49"N 2°56'22.85"E

Marrant l'Auvergne est sous la neige....


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2006)

Bon alors Leza007 pour commencer tu va m'éditer le post affreux au dessus avec cette URL qui n'en fini pas et ensuite tu va aller me lire les règles du jeux qui doivent se trouver quelque part dans les 10 premières pages.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est bien Vulcania
> 
> 45°48'49.49"N 2°56'22.85"E
> 
> Marrant l'Auvergne est sous la neige....


 
Bingo! 

Les photos doivent dater de cet hiver puisque la HR est d'apparition récente dans cette région.

A toi 

Leza007: prend en de la graine.


----------



## kaviar (24 Avril 2006)

Bon un petit pour ne pas se refroidir, je voudais la maison de Ludovic Cruchot....

Voilà c'est tout...


----------



## nicogala (24 Avril 2006)

Laquelle ? Celle avec le kiosque blanc et la mare avec les poissons-garantis ?


----------



## kaviar (24 Avril 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Laquelle ? Celle avec le kiosque blanc et la mare avec les poissons-garantis ?


Donne la plus connue....


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2006)

La plus célèbre gendarmerie de France?

43.2710955103N 6.63987159696E


----------



## kaviar (24 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> La plus célèbre gendarmerie de France?
> 
> 43.2710955103N 6.63987159696E



Bingo


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bingo


Bah, aussi consternant que ça puisse paraitre, la série des "Gendarme a St Tropez" a bercée mon enfance.. :rose:



Bon alors: en France, un chateau au bord d'un lac artificiel dans une zone en HR depuis peu.


----------



## Vladrow (24 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah, aussi consternant que ça puisse paraitre, la série des "Gendarme a St Tropez" a bercée mon enfance.. :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> Bon alors: en France, un chateau au bord d'un lac artificiel dans une zone en HR depuis peu.



Ouf, ça reviens du passé, souvenir de classe de neige en Auvergne en 77. Le château de Val. Trente ans que je l'avais oublié.

45°26'33.21"N 2°30'19.35"E

A propos j'ai entendu la semaine dernière à la radio que ce site de l'IGN devrait être en ligne cet été. HR 50 cm.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2006)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> Ouf, ça reviens du passé, souvenir de classe de neige en Auvergne en 77. Le château de Val. Trente ans que je l'avais oublié.
> 
> 45°26'33.21"N 2°30'19.35"E



C'est ça  A toi 



			
				Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> A propos j'ai entendu la semaine dernière à la radio que ce site de l'IGN devrait être en ligne cet été. HR 50 cm.


 Bonne nouvelle


----------



## Vladrow (24 Avril 2006)

Enigme réservée aux professionnels   ou à d'Aubigné  . 
Je propose un aqueduc en ruine du XVIIIème siècle dans le parc d'un château renaissance.


----------



## kaviar (24 Avril 2006)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> Ouf, ça reviens du passé, souvenir de classe de neige en Auvergne en 77. Le château de Val. Trente ans que je l'avais oublié.
> 
> 45°26'33.21"N 2°30'19.35"E



Dire que cela fait 7 ans que tous les ans je campe devant !!!!!! :rose: :rose:


----------



## leza007 (25 Avril 2006)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> Enigme réservée aux professionnels   ou à d'Aubigné  .
> Je propose un aqueduc en ruine du XVIIIème siècle dans le parc d'un château renaissance.


tonton jpmiss ... yaurait pas une clause dans le jeu qui interdirait ce genre d'énigme vicieuse et limite exclusivo-limitato-franceprofondiste????
des fois que je me poserais le question ... 
un indice ... un indice ... un indice per favore


----------



## kaviar (25 Avril 2006)

C'est pas ce truc pas zazard ?

48°34'57.45"N   1°35'6.10"E


----------



## Vladrow (25 Avril 2006)

leza007 a dit:
			
		

> tonton jpmiss ... yaurait pas une clause dans le jeu qui interdirait ce genre d'énigme vicieuse et limite exclusivo-limitato-franceprofondiste????
> des fois que je me poserais le question ...
> un indice ... un indice ... un indice per favore



 Les indices ne manquent pas.   

Ne me dis pas que tu n'as jamais vu le Professionnel avec Belmondo. On voit l'aqueduc dans les scènes du château. Si je me souviens bien, il était également dans la première version de Fanfan la Tulipe ?

Le vrai nom de Madame de Maintenon maîtresse de Louis XIV c'est Françoise d'Aubigné.

Si tu recherche les deux mots les plus signifiants soit aqueduc et Aubigné dans Google, ça donne la réponse en premier.

Enfin, essaye encore   
P.S. tu noteras que la moitié de mes énigmes sont hors d'Europe 



			
				kaviar a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas ce truc pas zazard ?
> 
> 48°34'57.45"N   1°35'6.10"E



Bien sûr.   Au milieu du golf. Le soir les hérons viennent nicher en haut c'est grandiose.
A toi la main.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Avril 2006)

Eh ouais Leza007, meme des trucs qui existent et qu'on peut voir c'est pas facile a trouver!
Même que des fois faut réfléchir et EN PLUS avoir vu les films de Belmondo !


----------



## Patamach (25 Avril 2006)

Ca marche avec Google Mars votre jeux ?


----------



## kaviar (25 Avril 2006)

Merci bien   

Je voudrais un carré plein de stars, notamment une danseuse, un clown, une chanteuse, un grand mètre à penser, un violoniste, un cinéaste....


----------



## jpmiss (25 Avril 2006)

Une telle concentration ça ne peut etre que là:
48.8621682738N 2.39608774542E


----------



## kaviar (25 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Une telle concentration ça ne peut etre que là:
> 48.8621682738N 2.39608774542E



C'est cela même    

suivant...


----------



## jpmiss (25 Avril 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> C'est cela même
> 
> suivant...



Alors, vous savez que les Anglais sont réputés pour leur dessins arrondis (crop circles) dans les champs comme sur l'affiche de "Signes" de Night Shyamalan.

Sur l'ile de Wight on voit un dessin dans un champs. 
Ce n'est pas vraiment un cercle...
Trouvez le! 

Précision: on ne le voit pas a plus de 1000 m d'altitude...et encore.. l'ideal est d'etre a moins de 500m...


----------



## Vladrow (25 Avril 2006)

Un bateau pirate ?
50° 38'40"N 1°11'24 W.


----------



## gKatarn (25 Avril 2006)

Ce n'est pas un cercle parfait : 50°44'20.67"N 1°33'56.85"W ?


----------



## jpmiss (25 Avril 2006)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> Un bateau pirate ?
> 50° 38'40"N 1°11'24 W.


Belle découverte mais non c'est pas ça. Par ailleurs on distingue bien ton bateau a plus de 1,5km d'altitude.

gKatarn: tes coordonnée ne sont pas sur l'ile et pas en HD.. essaye encore

Indice la forme que nous cherchons est une **** (ah ah ah vbulletin vous a bien eu!  )

Par
 ailleurs, pour gagne il faudra donner une capture d'ecran histoire que ceux qui n'ont pas google earth en profitent aussi


----------



## Vladrow (25 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Belle découverte mais non c'est pas ça. Par ailleurs on distingue bien ton bateau a plus de 1,5km d'altitude.
> 
> gKatarn: tes coordonnée ne sont pas sur l'ile et pas en HD.. essaye encore
> 
> ...



Je ne sais pas ce qu'il te faut ! La cueillette des olives en basse provence ou la prise de la smala d'Abd El Kader par les troupes du duc d'Aumale   et en couleur ? Et puis t'as de bons yeux, parcequ'à 1,5 km on voit plus grand chose.

Bon, il y a bien un vrai crop circle à 50° 41'55"N 1° 28'44" W mais on le voit de loin. Alors je suppose que ce n'est pas ça ?


----------



## jpmiss (25 Avril 2006)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> Bon, il y a bien un vrai crop circle à 50° 41'55"N 1° 28'44" W mais on le voit de loin. Alors je suppose que ce n'est pas ça ?


Ce n'est pas un crop circle c'est une **** (ah ah ah j'adore ce vbulletin  )

cherche plutot vers le sud de l'ile


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Avril 2006)

500 metres ca fait combien en pieds ?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> 500 metres ca fait combien en pieds ?


 
T'as qu'a regler tes prefs


----------



## kaviar (26 Avril 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> 500 metres ca fait combien en pieds ?



"Calculette" -> On entre 500 -> menu "convertir" -> "longueur..." -> De "mètre" en "pied" et on fait "Ok"...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Avril 2006)

Ah je crois avoir trouvé : 
50° 41'55.59"N  1° 28'43.38"W


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Ah je crois avoir trouvé :
> 50° 41'55.59"N 1° 28'43.38"W


 
Nan, j'ai dit que c'etait au sud et que c'etait une **** 
Indice suplémentaire c'est a coté du patelin "Niton"

Rappel: je veux une capture d'écran.


----------



## Vladrow (26 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Nan, j'ai dit que c'etait au sud et que c'etait une ****
> Indice suplémentaire c'est a coté du patelin "Niton"
> 
> Rappel: je veux une capture d'écran.


Que cherche t'on ?  

Un effet du hasard comme une trace de tracteur ? qui ressemble à une ****
ou quelque chose de volontaire comme Cerne Abbas (qui n'est pas visible dans Google Earth   ) ou le bateau pirate ?

[Edit] Ca y est 50° 35'08N 1° 16'51 80"  W C'est bien une  ****. 

Félicitations JPMiss, madame a de la lecture pour les longues soirées d'hiver.  

[/Edit]


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2006)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> [Edit] Ca y est 50° 35'08N 1° 16'51 80" W C'est bien une ****.
> 
> Félicitations JPMiss, madame a de la lecture pour les longues soirées d'hiver.
> 
> [/Edit]


 
Ta capture est pourrie et tes coordonées mal recopiées* mais je t'accorde la victoire 
A toi  

*50°35'8" N 1°16'51.80" W


----------



## Vladrow (26 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ta capture est pourrie



Nuance, elle n'est pas explicite. 


Après la chose, trouvez moi le machin. 
Et ce n'est pas de la france profonde .


----------



## Vladrow (26 Avril 2006)

Bon, je travaille ce soir. Donc un indice:
Primé en 1961, 1988 et 2001 par une très très très haute distinction.
Mais aussi indirectement en 1954,1981,1965 et 1969.
Et puis il faut me dire pourquoi cela s'appelle le machin.


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> gKatarn: tes coordonnée ne sont pas sur l'ile et pas en HD.. essaye encore



Si si, c'est sur l'ile et en HD... faut juste que je retire mes moufles quand je tape les coord. sur le clavier


----------



## Vladrow (26 Avril 2006)

Dernier indice pour ce soir,
La chaussure du secrétaire général.
Maintenant je vais m'occuper de mon nouveau Mini :bebe: . 
Bonsoir  .


----------



## Vladrow (27 Avril 2006)

Bon, puisque le machin ne vous inspire pas (trop facile ?), vous n'avez qu'à chercher l'épave de l'ile de Wight et on n'en parle plus.


----------



## Vladrow (1 Mai 2006)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> Bon, puisque le machin ne vous inspire pas (trop facile ?), vous n'avez qu'à chercher l'épave de l'ile de Wight et on n'en parle plus.



Juste un peu plus à l'ouest.


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,
Je viens de découvrir ça par hasard, c'est en Turquie, Anatolie sud-est, près d'Urfa; ça paraît assez gigantesque, et mes recherches ne m'amènent qu'à des sites sans images ou à des relevés de pluviométrie ou de secousses sismiques  
Quelqu'un sait de quoi il s'agit?
Voir la pièce jointe 10972


----------



## r e m y (14 Juin 2006)

tu veux parler de l'aéroport ?


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Juin 2006)

Oui, ça ressemble, mais à mon avis c'est autre chose, "en relief", un aéroport ça a aussi des pistes annexes et c'est pas tout blanc 

De plus, si on demande l'affichage des aéroports, on voit qu'il y en a au moins 2 pas très loin, et ce machin n'est pas mentionné aéroport


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Juin 2006)

Je l'avais complètement oublié ce post... faudrait que quelqu'un le relance peut-être


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juin 2006)

Nouvoul a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ça ressemble, mais à mon avis c'est autre chose, "en relief", un aéroport ça a aussi des pistes annexes et c'est pas tout blanc
> 
> De plus, si on demande l'affichage des aéroports, on voit qu'il y en a au moins 2 pas très loin, et ce machin n'est pas mentionné aéroport


 Il est évident qu'il s'agit d'un aéroport.
Si il n'est pas mentionné c'est peut etre simplement parce que c'est un aéroport militaire.
Si il est tout blanc c'est d'une part parce que la résolution de cette zone est faible et les contrastes mauvais et d'autre part certaines piste sont en ciment et pas en goudron.
De plus si tu regarde la route a coté elle parait blanche aussi.

Ou alors c'est une base extra terrestre...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors c'est une base extra terrestre...



Je l'avais dit ! Ils sont parmis nous !


----------



## r e m y (14 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Il est évident qu'il s'agit d'un aéroport.
> Si il n'est pas mentionné c'est peut etre simplement parce que c'est un aéroport militaire.
> Si il est tout blanc c'est d'une part parce que la résolution de cette zone est faible et les contrastes mauvais et d'autre part certaines piste sont en ciment et pas en goudron.
> De plus si tu regarde la route a coté elle parait blanche aussi.
> ...



en chrchant un peu sur Google, on tombe sur le site de l'UNHCR qui mentionne:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juin 2006)

Ce n'est donc pas une base extra terrestre 
Je suis déçu


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Juin 2006)

Je veux bien accepter votre idée d'aéroport.
Ce qui me tracasse, c'est que les autres aéroports soient bien moins "visibles" quand on zoome. C'est d'ailleurs pourquoi je me demandais ce que c'était  
La tache ne passe vraiment pas inaperçue dans ce secteur :hein:


----------



## leza007 (14 Juin 2006)

bon .. maintenant que la base extraterrestre est trouvée .. qui relance??
JPmiss peut être?.?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juin 2006)

Nan j'ai pas le temps de chercher un truc rigolo. Donc c'est a toi


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Juin 2006)

Test.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Juin 2006)

Effectivement, mon compteur n'augmente pas. 

A plus, je ne faisais que passer.


----------



## philire (20 Juin 2006)

............................................................................................................................................................i
............................................................................................................................................................l
............................................................................................................................................................!

&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;-
............................................................................................  
........................................ ..................................................... 
....................................... ......................................................  
...................................... ......................................................... 
..................................... ........................................................... 
..................................... ........................................................... 
........................................   . .   . .


----------



## Pooley (22 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Il est évident qu'il s'agit d'un aéroport.
> Si il n'est pas mentionné c'est peut etre simplement parce que c'est un aéroport militaire.
> Si il est tout blanc c'est d'une part parce que la résolution de cette zone est faible et les contrastes mauvais et d'autre part certaines piste sont en ciment et pas en goudron.
> De plus si tu regarde la route a coté elle parait blanche aussi.
> ...



c'est tout blanc parce que tu ne peux pas photographier certains sites 
(porque c'est inbterdit bien sur)


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juin 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> c'est tout blanc parce que tu ne peux pas photographier certains sites
> (porque c'est inbterdit bien sur)


 
Bah voyons...


----------



## r e m y (23 Juin 2006)

OUi c'est bien connu...
c'est l'arm&#233;e am&#233;ricaine qui pulv&#233;rise depuis la navette spatiale des a&#233;rosols r&#233;fl&#233;chissants sur les z&#244;nes sensibles (comme ces bombes de vernis qui rendent les plaques min&#233;ralogiques blanches sur les photos des radars automatiques...)

Les satellites non &#233;quip&#233;s de filtres anti-a&#233;rosols ne r&#233;cup&#232;rent qu'une tache blanche.

D'ailleurs c'est parce que tu as r&#233;v&#233;l&#233; l'existence de cet a&#233;roport top secret, que Georges B. a d&#233;cid&#233; d'un lancement de navette d&#233;but juillet, pour aller passer une deuxi&#232;me couche sur cette z&#244;ne! (en attendant une attaque des serveurs MacG pour mettre fin aux nuisances de certains dangereux activistes... d'ailleurs hier lorsque j'ai voulu poster ce messages: BOUM les serveurs ont plant&#233;s!)


----------



## nicogala (23 Juin 2006)

Bon, on va pouvoir clore ce sujet non ? Et ouvrir "Jouons avec... G&#233;oPortail !" 
Cherchez-moi une... aiguille dans une botte de foin ! 
Enfin, un truc de 50cm quoi, je sais pas moi... le poulailler de SonnyBoy tiens !!


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on va pouvoir clore ce sujet non ? Et ouvrir "Jouons avec... G&#233;oPortail !"
> Cherchez-moi une... aiguille dans une botte de foin !
> Enfin, un truc de 50cm quoi, je sais pas moi...


 
C'est un scandale ce G&#233;oportail 
On peu plus se ballader a poil dans on jardin!


----------



## gKatarn (26 Juin 2006)

Vous êtes incroyablement nombreux à vous connecter au Géoportail,
portail des territoires et des citoyens depuis sa mise en ligne. 
Nous avons enregistré plusieurs millions de connexions en quelques heures. 
En raison de cette affluence, le site est actuellement saturé.
Nos équipes mettent tout en uvre pour vous permettre d'y accéder à nouveau dans 
des conditions de navigation satisfaisantes et 
vous remercient de l'intérêt que vous portez à ce site interministériel novateur.​

---
Tu peux encore un peu de temps te balader apwal dans ton jardin


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Juin 2006)

Ben c'est bien pour les paparazzis


----------



## Balooners (29 Juin 2006)

Bon allé, j'ai envie de m'amuser un peu ...


Si je vous montre cette maison, elle vous fait penser à quoi ?









Indice : je ne suis pas près d'y habiter


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2006)

Poltergeist ?


----------



## rubren (29 Juin 2006)

Amityville :rateau:

40° 39'59.03 N
73° 24'52.97 W


----------



## Balooners (29 Juin 2006)

rubren a dit:
			
		

> Amityville :rateau:
> 
> 40° 39'59.03 N
> 73° 24'52.97 W


L&#224;, je dis respect ...


----------



## rubren (29 Juin 2006)

Pour tout dire c'est SM qui m'a mis sur la voie avec son Poltergeist....  :love: 

Je vais de ce pas vous en concocter une petite nouvelle....


----------



## rubren (29 Juin 2006)

allez petit indice : mon canotier !!!!


----------



## rubren (29 Juin 2006)

Ben alors ça coince ou quoi ?  :love: :mouais:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Juin 2006)

Ben j'ai pas vraiment cherch&#233;


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2006)

Bon, je suis presque sur que c'est a Amsterdam mais j'arrive pas a trouver la chose


----------



## philire (30 Juin 2006)

Pareil, je suis resté bloqué sur amsterdam, mais aussi un peu comme darktintin, j'ai pas cherché assez longtemps  :rose: :sleep:


----------



## rubren (30 Juin 2006)

Allez comme j'ai l'impression que ça bloque un indice supplémentaire (facile là) :

Je n'ai pas été tout le temps un saint.


----------



## philire (30 Juin 2006)

Ok, 59°55' N - 30°17'E, anciennement Petrograd et leningrad.....


----------



## rubren (30 Juin 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Ok, 59°55' N - 30°17'E, anciennement Petrograd et leningrad.....




Bravo, bon le second indice donnait presque la soluce.... 

Mais encore toute mes félicitations, je te cède donc la main...


----------



## philire (30 Juin 2006)

...



Y a un endroit où les nuages sont droits.








.       . 

......................................................................... .:afraid:








Et à quelques encablures...





.       .:mouais: 





 



!!


----------



## philire (30 Juin 2006)

.

.
La question serait peut-être, quel est ce pays qui semble être fait pour google earth, où les maisons dessinent des espèces de hiéroglyphes... ?

Autre exemple dans la capitale du pays.











Ensuite, le contraste que provoque le nuage rural n'est pas difficile à percevoir dans un point de vue global du pays.

......................................................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


.


----------



## philire (30 Juin 2006)

mais bon, c'est peut-&#234;tre super chiant...
&#224; ce moment-l&#224;, je trouve autre chose...







edit
parce que sinon, j'avais aussi, o&#249; se cache bobbynountchak ?








 
.

.


----------



## philire (1 Juillet 2006)

.

J'ai 3 potes qui sont allés au forum social mondial cette année.
Le problème, c'est qu'ils ont perdu pleins de trucs.





Une carte postale, ..........



un sac à main, ...............



une balle de golf, ...........



une maquette d'avion, ....



une maquette de bateau, 



et une porte de prison ....







Dans quel pays se trouve chaque objet ??



.


----------



## utc (3 Juillet 2006)

Sur cette image vous verrez 4 avions en finale sur la piste 07 (070 &#176 &#224; Orly (ORY) 

Moralit&#233; = ne pas se fier &#224; ce qui est pr&#233;sent&#233;, c'est un montage !


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2006)

Bah on va le savoir..


----------



## philire (3 Juillet 2006)

@ utc
Non, c'est pas &#231;a. Cherche mieux...


----------



## dellys (3 Juillet 2006)

Coincidence ou pas ?

utc a point&#233; sur les locaux d'Apple aux Ulis dans l'Essonne. Sur le bord de l'autoroute &#224; gauche sur la saisie &#233;cran.

:mouais:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah on va le savoir..




Moi j'ai pas encore compris


----------



## philire (3 Juillet 2006)

Y a une explication plus détaillée là.


----------



## utc (3 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah on va le savoir..



Sourire, vénérable sage


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Juillet 2006)

Jpmiss v&#233;nerable sage ? O&#249; va le monde ??? :affraid:


----------



## utc (7 Juillet 2006)

Groenland avec dans le sud de l'ile :






Qu'est ce ? Les restes du petit d&#233;jeuner ?  

Il est dit dans Wikip&#233;dia :
"La civilisation viking implant&#233;e au Groenland a disparu au XVe si&#232;cle sans que les historiens ne sachent formellement pourquoi." 

L&#224; aujourd'hui, c'est GE qui s'est perdu au  Groenland.


----------



## macinside (18 Septembre 2006)

je relance le jeu du départ ...

trouvez moi une faucille et marteau avec marqué 1934 et 1936 aussi  (si si ça existe :rateau


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Octobre 2006)

Ce serait bien de relancer ce thread  

Je cherche ton truc demain macinside


----------



## Ordha (28 Octobre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> je relance le jeu du départ ...
> 
> trouvez moi une faucille et marteau avec marqué 1934 et 1936 aussi  (si si ça existe :rateau



Moscou? Pyongyang? La Havane? Place du Colonel Fabien?   Non; j'ai eu beau chercher, j'ai pas trouvé... Par contre, j'ai perdu une heure au lieu de bosser!  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (28 Octobre 2006)

Ordha a dit:


> Moscou? Pyongyang? La Havane? Place du Colonel Fabien?   Non; j'ai eu beau chercher, j'ai pas trouvé... Par contre, j'ai perdu une heure au lieu de bosser!  :rateau:



russie > pas très loin de la frontière scandinave


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Octobre 2006)

Tu relances ?


----------



## jpmiss (29 Octobre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> russie > pas très loin de la frontière scandinave


Bah au lieu de donner la réponse tu aurais pu donner qqs indices..


----------



## macinside (29 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah au lieu de donner la réponse tu aurais pu donner qqs indices..




le pauvre ... je lui est couler ça journée de taff


----------



## ccciolll (30 Octobre 2006)

comme j'arrive toujours pas à obtenir des images convenables avec GE, voici les coordonnées.
49,01,00,05 N
2,30,43,86 E
800 ft

et aut'chose, une soucoupe volante :
50,37,46,16 N
3,07,04,29 E
550 ft

un peu floue mais j'y vais régulièrement. Elle est encore mieux vue à hauteur d'homme.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Octobre 2006)

C'est les r&#233;ponses a quelle &#233;nigme?


----------



## ccciolll (31 Octobre 2006)

oh, c'est pas réponses,
c'est des trucs que j'ai vus et trouvais mausants.

RIONS avec Google earth serait plus approprié.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Octobre 2006)

Bon ben Miss JP tu peux lancer une &#233;nigme ?


----------



## rubren (31 Octobre 2006)

Dur dur de faire repartir la bécane....


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Novembre 2006)

Bon je me permets de relancer (si ,si )

Vous me cherchez un port

Indice : Patoch :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (4 Novembre 2006)

Si c'est le port qu'on voit depuis sa terrasse, c'est pas dans une zone HD


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Novembre 2006)

C'est en france ? 
:rose:


----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> C'est en france ?
> :rose:



Non! 


   :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Novembre 2006)

Si !


----------



## gKatarn (4 Novembre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> C'est en france ?
> :rose:



Oui, mais non... enfin pas tout à fait


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Novembre 2006)

En voil&#224; un d&#233;bat explosif


----------



## Ordha (4 Novembre 2006)

Voir la pièce jointe 12490


Ajaccio?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Novembre 2006)

'Agn&#233;


----------



## Ordha (4 Novembre 2006)

Eh ben... il en a de la chance, m'sieur Patoch...


----------



## Ordha (5 Novembre 2006)

Ok, je relance:

Promenons-nous sous les arcades de Theed...


----------



## gKatarn (5 Novembre 2006)

Ordha a dit:


> Eh ben... il en a de la chance, m'sieur Patoch...



Et encore, t'as pas vu le panorama depuis sa terrasse :love:


----------



## gKatarn (5 Novembre 2006)

Ordha a dit:


> Ok, je relance:
> 
> Promenons-nous sous les arcades de Theed...



Euh... GoogleEarth ne marche pas sur Naboo


----------



## dellys (5 Novembre 2006)

Ordha a dit:


> Ok, je relance:
> 
> Promenons-nous sous les arcades de Theed...



Palais de la caserta, au nord de Naples ?


----------



## dellys (5 Novembre 2006)

A moins que ce soit celui l&#224; ??? A Naples.


----------



## Ordha (5 Novembre 2006)

dellys a dit:


> Palais de la caserta, au nord de Naples ?



Et non! Ce n'est pas à Naples. (Mais je crois que Caserte, c'est le premier: j'ai souvenir d'une longue façade rectiligne sur la rue...).


----------



## dellys (5 Novembre 2006)

http://cinema.encyclopedie.films.bifi.fr/index.php?pk=65038

Onglet "tournage"

C'est le premier, je confirme 
A 30 min de Naples au nord.


----------



## Ordha (5 Novembre 2006)

Indice: Episode II.


----------



## gKatarn (5 Novembre 2006)

Va falloir vous mettre d'accord


----------



## Ordha (5 Novembre 2006)

gKatarn a dit:


> Va falloir vous mettre d'accord



Ben pourquoi?  Non, non, non. Les arcades dont je parle ne se trouvent pas au palais de Caserte. Et je parle de celles qu'on voit dans l'Episode II. Si avec ça, c'est pas du tout cuit...


----------



## gKatarn (5 Novembre 2006)

Ben, avec Theed comme indice...  avec en bas de page : Les sc&#232;nes d'int&#233;rieur furent tourn&#233;es dans le Palais Royal de Caserta pr&#232;s de Naples . La r&#233;ponse de Dellys me semble pas mal non ?


----------



## Ordha (5 Novembre 2006)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ben, avec Theed comme indice...  avec en bas de page : Les scènes d'intérieur furent tournées dans le Palais Royal de Caserta près de Naples . La réponse de Dellys me semble pas mal non ?



La question était "arcades de Theed" et la scène en question n'a pas été tournée à Caserte. Ni en Italie d'ailleurs. Donc, non, la réponse de Dellys n'est pas la bonne réponse.


----------



## dellys (5 Novembre 2006)

C'est &#224; Seville en Espagne





La confusion vient de l&#224; 
En bas de la page


----------



## Ordha (5 Novembre 2006)

dellys a dit:


> C'est à Seville en Espagne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias. C'est un lieu magnifique dans une ville sublime.


----------



## gKatarn (5 Novembre 2006)

dellys a dit:


> La confusion vient de là
> En bas de la page



Ah ben si Wiki se trompe alors...


----------



## Ordha (5 Novembre 2006)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah ben si Wiki se trompe alors...



Non. Wikipedia a raison: le sscènes d'intérieur du premier épisode ont bien été tournées en Italie. Mais pas celle (très courte) de l'arrivée sur Naboo dans le II.


----------



## dellys (5 Novembre 2006)

Si cel&#224; vous chante, je vous propose une nouvelle recherche.

Seul indice : 4 8 15 16 23 42

Je vous laisse environ 45 min


----------



## gKatarn (5 Novembre 2006)

Ordha a dit:


> Non. Wikipedia a raison: le sscènes d'intérieur du premier épisode ont bien été tournées en Italie. Mais pas celle (très courte) de l'arrivée sur Naboo dans le II.



D'accord, Wiki ne se trompe pas... il est juste incomplet alors


----------



## dellys (5 Novembre 2006)

Les discussions l'ont peut être fait passer inaperçu.
Je le reposte :



dellys a dit:


> Si celà vous chante, je vous propose une nouvelle recherche.
> 
> Seul indice : 4 8 15 16 23 42


----------



## Ordha (5 Novembre 2006)

dellys a dit:


> Les discussions l'ont peut être fait passer inaperçu.
> Je le reposte :



Non, non mais bon... on cherche...  (et pendant ce temps, je ne bosse pas  )

_Edit: Un p'tit indice de plus?_


----------



## dellys (6 Novembre 2006)

Oups, pardon...

Les 45 minutes c'&#233;tait un indice 

Autre indice : Oceanic Airlines


----------



## rezba (6 Novembre 2006)

Y'avait une temp&#234;te de vent &#224; ne pas rater hier soir. Mais l&#224;, c'est trop tard. A part pour ceux qui ont fait des copies d'&#233;crans.


----------



## Ordha (7 Novembre 2006)

dellys a dit:


> Oups, pardon...
> 
> Les 45 minutes c'était un indice
> 
> Autre indice : Oceanic Airlines



 :mouais: 

Wikipedia renvoie à la série "Lost" pour Oceanic Airlines... Alors si c'est ça, je vais passer parce que je n'ai pas suivi "l'affaire"


----------



## dellys (7 Novembre 2006)

Ordha a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Wikipedia renvoie à la série "Lost" pour Oceanic Airlines... Alors si c'est ça, je vais passer parce que je n'ai pas suivi "l'affaire"



Bah non, t'es pas drôle.:rateau:

Une petite recherche Google et hop tu trouves et c'est gagné 

Simple non


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Novembre 2006)

dellys a dit:


> Bah non, t'es pas dr&#244;le.:rateau:
> 
> Une petite recherche Google et hop tu trouves et c'est gagn&#233;
> 
> Simple non




4 8 15 16 23 42 Trop bon comme nombres  , que veux tu qu'on cherche sur Lost , l'ile o&#249; ils &#233;taient ?  ou se trouve Kate en ce moment   ?? Qui est en train de de taper les chiffres en ce moment dans le bunker O_O  

Trop bon Lost jattends la 3eme saison :love::love:


----------



## nicosims (11 Novembre 2006)

Je crois bien que c'est en 4.815 N 162.342 E
C'est le vide mais je pense que c'est l&#224; 
Sinon il y a une ile &#224; cot&#233; :
5&#176;17'32.14" N 162&#176;56'40.12" E

Voila =D


----------



## dellys (11 Novembre 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:


> 4 8 15 16 23 42 Trop bon comme nombres  , que veux tu qu'on cherche sur Lost , l'ile où ils étaient ?  ou se trouve Kate en ce moment   ?? Qui est en train de de taper les chiffres en ce moment dans le bunker O_O
> 
> Trop bon Lost jattends la 3eme saison :love::love:



Ouais, faut chercher l'ile.



nicosims a dit:


> Je crois bien que c'est en 4.815 N 162.342 E
> C'est le vide mais je pense que c'est là
> Sinon il y a une ile à coté :
> 5°17'32.14" N 162°56'40.12" E
> ...



C'est pas celle là  (t'es trop à l'ouest)


----------



## nicosims (11 Novembre 2006)

Hum dans ce cas c'est l'île de tournage dont tu parles =D
Je dirait l'île de Oahu 21°29'17.34" N 157°58'01.75" O


----------



## dellys (11 Novembre 2006)

nicosims a dit:


> Hum dans ce cas c'est l'île de tournage dont tu parles =D
> Je dirait l'île de Oahu 21°29'17.34" N 157°58'01.75" O



Exactement.  

A toi la main


----------



## nicosims (11 Novembre 2006)

Hum...
Vous devez me trouver une maison de thé indienne.
Indice :
Hémisphère sud.
A vous :rateau:


----------



## nicosims (12 Novembre 2006)

Ok 2ème indice :
Ce n'est pas en Inde.
Si avec ça vous trouvez pas le pays...


----------



## gKatarn (12 Novembre 2006)

Ben c'est qu'il en reste bcp d'autres, mais on pourrait s'orienter vers une ile comme le Sri Lanka


----------



## nicosims (12 Novembre 2006)

Une ile en effet.
Correction :
Indienne = Sp&#233;cialit&#233; de la maison de th&#233; (ce n'est pas forc&#233;ment aux alentours de l'Inde )
Bon il y a beaucoup d'iles dans l'h&#233;misph&#232;re sud mais surement pas 2 comme celle qu'on cherche =D
Si vous trouvez pas vous &#234;tes nuls ^^


----------



## Ordha (12 Novembre 2006)

nicosims a dit:


> Si vous trouvez pas vous petes nuls ^^



Très fin. Bravo. Sans moi.


----------



## nicosims (12 Novembre 2006)

Ca arrive de taper trop vite...


----------



## HImac in touch (12 Novembre 2006)

Euh l'Australie, elle est visible celle l&#224; non ? 

Et puis on boit du th&#233; ?  ^^  

Nicosims : Tu as &#224; ton actif 0 messages alors comment t'as fait pour &#233;crire ceux d'avant ^^


----------



## nicosims (12 Novembre 2006)

Compteur désactivé dans cette section


----------



## Dark-Tintin (12 Novembre 2006)

Je pense avoir trouv&#233; ce que c'est, mais trouver cette maison du th&#233; dans Bangkok avec une adresse qui donne rien dans Ggle Earth c'est dur...

Un autre indice ?


----------



## nicosims (12 Novembre 2006)

OUlah t'y es pas du tout =D
Allez un indice :
Australie côte Ouest.
Sachant que y a que le tiers de cette partie de l'Autralie qui est en HD ben je vous mache le boulot


----------



## HImac in touch (12 Novembre 2006)

Ah oui c'est vrai messages désactivé , autant pour moi ^^.

Mais c'est que l'australie est vraiment grande à l'ouest O_O, comment tu veux qu'on trouve une mini maison O_O


----------



## nicosims (12 Novembre 2006)

Na j'ai dit la Côte =D
Quand je dit la côte c'est la côte côte... La plage quoi !!
Et des salons de thé sur une plage c'est peu courant =D
Et puis en étant méthodique on trouve rapidement


----------



## HImac in touch (12 Novembre 2006)

nicosims a dit:


> Na j'ai dit la C&#244;te =D
> Quand je dit la c&#244;te c'est la c&#244;te c&#244;te... La plage quoi !!
> Et des salons de th&#233; sur une plage c'est peu courant =D
> Et puis en &#233;tant m&#233;thodique on trouve rapidement



I see ^^, je vais voir  ^^

Euh c'est pr&#232;s de Perth ? 
Et euh... &#224; quoi ca ressemble un salon de th&#233; ?? ?_?


----------



## nicosims (13 Novembre 2006)

Soyez méthodiques...
Et oui c'est à Perth.
Allez trop facile là =D


----------



## HImac in touch (13 Novembre 2006)

Y'a un truc bizarre à 31°56' 19.83" S  115°45'13.57" E , c'est une presqu'ile mais est ce là dessus le salon de thé ?

Ou alors c'ets le truc noir en dessous à 23.39 S et 17.64 E non ?


----------



## nicosims (14 Novembre 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Ou alors c'ets le truc noir en dessous à 23.39 S et 17.64 E non ?


 
Vérifie tes coordonées et non c'est pas ça =D


----------



## Manuite (13 Février 2007)

Ben mince alors, je viens de m'inscrire mais le jeu est fini?


----------



## guytantakul (13 Février 2007)

Ben non pourquoi ?
Tu viens de "d&#233;terrer" un fil qui tenait une bonne id&#233;e &#224; la base, mais qui a lass&#233; le commun des forums au bout d'un temps (on en a "presque" fait le tour)...

Mais courage : donne une bonne impulsion et c'est reparti pour quelques pages !  


Sinon, oui, c'est mort....


----------



## gKatarn (13 Février 2007)

Tout le secret est dans l'impulsion


----------



## ScubaARM (14 Février 2007)

La vache j'ai les yeux, un lapin qu'a la myxomatose:rateau: , au bout d'une heure à scanner la plage de Perth. Je ne trouve pas, la barre a peut être été mise un peu haute pour un premier challenge, en plus le coup du =D ça me flingue:hein: , j'ai trouvé plein d'immeubles en forme de D, des routes aussi mais pas sur la plage et ils ne ressemblent pas à un salon de Thé. 
Allez un indice !!! pour relancer, tu sais le coup de l'impulsion ?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> le coup du =D &#231;a me flingue











Le mieux &#231;a serait peut etre de repartir sur une nouvelle &#233;nigme...


----------



## HImac in touch (14 Février 2007)

Je fais cuicui et j'ai des ailes qui suis -je ? 


  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Je fais cuicui et j'ai des ailes qui suis -je ?
> 
> 
> :rateau:


Un gros nioub ?


----------



## gKatarn (14 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le mieux ça serait peut etre de repartir sur une nouvelle énigme...



Allez JP, t'es volontaire désigné d'office


----------



## HImac in touch (14 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4169165 a dit:
			
		

> Un gros nioub ?



....dit-il avec ses 2 lignes de boutons


----------



## ScubaARM (14 Février 2007)

Repartir à zéro why not, mais il serait bien d'avoir la solution de la précédente recherche histoire de calmer les frustrations générées et refoulées grrrrr!!!
Et pas trop dur aussi sinon personne ne prendra part, l'idéal serait de garantir une victoire par semaine et celui qui trouve relance.
bloub !


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Allez JP, t'es volontaire d&#233;sign&#233; d'office



nan j'ai la flemme 

PS: Dis voir ScubaARM, tu t'appelais pas utc dans une vie ant&#233;rieure par hasard?


----------



## ScubaARM (15 Février 2007)

PS: Dis voir ScubaARM, tu t'appelais pas utc dans une vie antérieure par hasard? 



[/QUOTE]

Non, je t'assure, si tu me vannes ce serait quoi utc ?:mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2007)

Nan rien, juste une impression de d&#233;j&#224; vu... Laisse tomber


----------



## ScubaARM (16 Février 2007)

Bon personne se bouge ??????????
Il sont où les piliers de macgé ????
Bon vol!


----------



## HImac in touch (16 Février 2007)

C'est ce qu'on se demande depuis plusieurs mois


----------



## nicosims (17 Février 2007)

Hum, désolé tout le monde, j'avais oublié que j'avais laissé un si beau sujet en plan 
Bon la solution tant attendue :
31°59'44.11"S 115°45'5.30"E
Je pensais que vous auriez trouver ^^
Bon aller je me désigne pour la nouvelle énigme.
Beaucoup moins dure.
Trouvez-moi l'emplacement du plus haut pont du monde.
Facile


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2007)

nicosims a dit:


> Bon la solution tant attendue :
> 31°59'44.11"S 115°45'5.30"E
> Je pensais que vous auriez trouver ^^



AH oui en effet c'etait évident...


----------



## nicosims (17 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> AH oui en effet c'etait évident...


^^. Non pas forcément, mais si on est malin...
Bon n'allez, qui qui trouve ?


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2007)

Si c'est le viaduc de Millau il etait encore en construction quand les photos on &#233;t&#233; prises.

 44&#176; 4'40.81"N  3&#176; 1'21.80"E


----------



## nicosims (17 Février 2007)

Exactement  
A toi la main


----------



## ScubaARM (18 Février 2007)

nicosims a dit:


> Hum, désolé tout le monde, j'avais oublié que j'avais laissé un si beau sujet en plan
> Bon la solution tant attendue :
> 31°59'44.11"S 115°45'5.30"E
> Je pensais que vous auriez trouver ^^
> ...



J'en rage, je suis passé dessus au moins 10 fois !!! bon le deuil est fait ! super que cela reprenne. J'ai quelques spots sympas mais pour l'instant j'ai pas la main. 
@+
Scub


----------



## nicosims (19 Février 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> J'en rage, je suis passé dessus au moins 10 fois !!! bon le deuil est fait ! super que cela reprenne. J'ai quelques spots sympas mais pour l'instant j'ai pas la main.
> @+
> Scub


 
Y a plusieurs boutons qui sont là pour t'aider xD
Pas sûr que ça reprenne si la miss ne reprends pas le jeu ^^


----------



## ScubaARM (19 Février 2007)

On laisse 24h à Bauer pour convaincre le vénérable sage (attention au respect) et puis après on reprend la main.
c'est quoi xD, tu recommences ???!!! :mouais: c'est un truc de manip mais lequel, j'en touche pas une.
@+
Scub


----------



## jpmiss (19 Février 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> J'ai quelques spots sympas mais pour l'instant j'ai pas la main.



je te la laisse.


----------



## nicosims (19 Février 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> c'est quoi xD, tu recommences ???!!! :mouais: c'est un truc de manip mais lequel, j'en touche pas une.
> @+
> Scub


 
Meuh non c'est pas une manip'.
Espèce d'inculte xD
=D D) et xD c'est des smileys lol.
Rooh allez balance-nous un spot sympa 

PS :   Bonne année


----------



## HImac in touch (19 Février 2007)

Aaaaaah les smileys


----------



## ScubaARM (19 Février 2007)

nicosims a dit:


> Meuh non c'est pas une manip'.
> Espèce d'inculte xD
> =D D) et xD c'est des smileys lol.
> Rooh allez balance-nous un spot sympa
> ...



Merci pour l'info,
allez je me lance :
indices : plutôt à l'ouest, mer chaude, une ile, c'est un ponton (départ des plongées) et il a même un nom et photo.
allez à plus 
Scub


----------



## HImac in touch (20 Février 2007)

Guadeloupe , martinique, r&#233;publique dominicaine, Haiti , Tahiti , ...euh.... l'Am&#233;rique ?


----------



## ScubaARM (20 Février 2007)

Plus au Nord !
Cela commence par B (pour le groupe d'îles). Il y en a une avec une terrain d'atterrissage pour gros porteur, c'est celle là. Reste à trouver le fameux ponton, trop facile. 
@+
Scub


----------



## nicosims (21 Février 2007)

C'est aux bermudes !
Je dirais :
 32°21'24.77"N  64°41'3.85"W
Je ne suis pas sûr mais je tente


----------



## jpmiss (21 Février 2007)

Ah moi je pensais aux Bahamas.


----------



## ScubaARM (21 Février 2007)

Yes , c'est les Bahamas, il reste à trouver l'île, elle n'a pas de nom sur google mais en a un chez certains voyagistes très célèbres. Les initiales : CM. Si vous trouvez la piste d'avion vous y êtes presque car la qualité de l'image pour cette île est remarquable. Je précise, pour gros porteurs (hé oui faut faire venir les touristes), car il y a une autre île avec une piste mais toute simple ... 
Allez encore un ptit effort.
Scub


----------



## nicosims (22 Février 2007)

J'ai les yeux injectés de sang et completement morts !
Le coup du CM ca me pompe xD Je trouve quedal sur Internet qui commence par CM...
Mais euh, c'est le nom de l'île ou de l'agence qui commence par CM ?!


----------



## ScubaARM (22 Février 2007)

C'est le nom de l'organisme qui exploite le village qui est absolument magnifique et très visible avec Google Earth. Le M c'est pour une mer, le C s'apparente au golf.
ça y est ?
CM exploite ou exploitait 2 sites aux Bahamas dont celui qui nous concerne dont le nom de l'île ne se trouve pas par le moteur google earth, il faut chercher.
Allez nico !


----------



## guytantakul (22 Février 2007)

Club... Me... Non, trop facile


----------



## nicosims (22 Février 2007)

Ah ouais je vois -_- xD
Trop fastoche 
 24° 4'9.84"N  74°32'15.75"W


----------



## ScubaARM (22 Février 2007)

Bravo l'ami 
Ce club est super à Columbus Isle, les plongées top, avec les marteaux et tout et tout (tortues, mérous, baracudas etc ...).
Bon j'me casse au ski, je reviens jouer d'ici un petit moment. Allez y entraînez vous. 
Encore bien joué 
@+
Scub


----------



## nicosims (22 Février 2007)

Bon bah, à moi la main.
Vous devez me trouver le port de mouillage d'un très célèbre paquebot 
Initiales du dit paquebot : QM.
A vous


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Février 2007)

Queen Mary : 33°45'10.73" N 118°11'24.72"


----------



## HImac in touch (23 Février 2007)

Ca a pas fait long feu


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Février 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Ca a pas fait long feu


C'&#233;tait facile. 

Bon, puisqu'apparemment c'est &#224; mon tour, cherchez un monument c&#233;l&#232;bre dont le nom commence par T.


----------



## HImac in touch (23 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> C'était facile.
> 
> Bon, puisqu'apparemment c'est à mon tour, cherchez un monument célèbre dont le nom commence par T.



la Tokyo Tower , allez hop 4 points


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Février 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> la Tokyo Tower , allez hop 4 points



Nan. C'est pas ça.


----------



## HImac in touch (23 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Nan. C'est pas ça.



La Tour Eiffel  , la Tour de Pize ?

Ok je sors, ça m'éviteras de recevoir des caillous  :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2007)

27°10'29.49"N  78° 2'32.58"E


----------



## ScubaARM (23 Février 2007)

Y a des balaises, dès que je rentre je m'y remets  ça va chhhhhh (chahutter) 
@+
Scub


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> 27°10'29.49"N  78° 2'32.58"E


Bingo !


----------



## sylko (2 Mars 2007)




----------



## sylko (2 Mars 2007)

Ce sera trop dur...   





.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mars 2007)

Ce ne serait pas un volcan ?


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2007)

Non, c'est un point (d'eau)


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2007)

Tiens allez, pour relancer le bouzin, trouvez moi un site arch&#233;ologique c&#233;l&#232;bre.

Indice: j'y vais en vacances dans 3 semaines.


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2007)

C'est o&#249; ? paske ton indice est quelque peu vague


----------



## guytantakul (3 Mars 2007)

Ben en Jordanie, non ?


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2007)

Petra ?


----------



## guytantakul (3 Mars 2007)

29&#176;55'10.89"N  36&#176;10'45.69"E  ?

Je ne connais pas le site, mais &#231;a m'a l'air arch&#233;ologique en diable ! 

(avec un peu de chance, c'est le mont nebo, mais bon, c'est au jug&#233;...)


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> 29&#176;55'10.89"N  36&#176;10'45.69"E  ?
> 
> Je ne connais pas le site, mais &#231;a m'a l'air arch&#233;ologique en diable !
> 
> (avec un peu de chance, c'est le mont nebo, mais bon, c'est au jug&#233;...)


C'est pas &#231;a mais t'es pas loin 
gKatarn: tu vois que mon indice n'&#233;tait pas si vague que &#231;a (manque plus que les coordonn&#233;es)  

2nd indice (est il vraiment utile?): le Graal s'y trouve selon Adolf Hitler et Henry Jones.


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2007)

En fait, c'est pas ton indice, mais celui de Guytan qui m'a plus aid&#233; 

Alors, Indiana Jones & The Last Crusade... c'est bien l'entr&#233;e du temple de Petra non ? 30&#176;19'45.07"N 35&#176;26'31.40"E


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2007)

Bingo 

C'etait facile


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Mars 2007)

Bon allez papa lance l'&#233;nigme avant de partir 
___

Edit : Il en lancera une en fin d'aprem ^_^


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mars 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Bon allez papa lance l'&#233;nigme avant de partir
> ___
> 
> Edit : Il en lancera une en fin d'aprem ^_^


Avant, il faudrait peut-&#234;tre r&#233;soudre celle de Sylko.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Avant, il faudrait peut-être résoudre celle de Sylko.


Regarde bien son 2eme message, il a donné la réponse


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2007)

MDR 


Bon allez... cherchez euh...la lanterne d'Am&#233;d&#233;e


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Mars 2007)

Tu peux nous éclairer  un peu plus stptsba ?
s'agit il d'Amédée de Saluces ?
Merci
Scub


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2007)

Non, Am&#233;d&#233;e... dans l'h&#233;misph&#232;re sud


----------



## guytantakul (4 Mars 2007)

22°28'41.58"S 166°28'1.26"E

http://www.kanaky-nouvelle-caledonie.com/tourisme-voyage-vacances-ZZ1908-116-124.htm


----------



## guytantakul (4 Mars 2007)

Bon, comme j'ai gagné (une station de plongée, c'est certainement le lieu de vacances révé du trooper), je relance :

Toujours dans le même hémisphère, mon vieux père va y attérir dans les heures qui viennent (et moi aussi bientôt j'espère, depuis le temps qu'on me le promet  )

Une petite vue de la piste :
http://perso.numericable.fr/~tlebihan/papa_airport.jpg


----------



## gKatarn (4 Mars 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> 22&#176;28'41.58"S 166&#176;28'1.26"E
> 
> http://www.kanaky-nouvelle-caledonie.com/tourisme-voyage-vacances-ZZ1908-116-124.htm



Rhooooo, Guytan, t'aurais pu me laisser le plaisir d'annoncer que tu avais gagn&#233; 




			
				guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> une station de plong&#233;e, c'est certainement le lieu de vacances r&#233;v&#233; du trooper


C'est pas faux &#231;&#224;


----------



## gKatarn (4 Mars 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Toujours dans le m&#234;me h&#233;misph&#232;re, mon vieux p&#232;re va y att&#233;rir dans les heures qui viennent (et moi aussi bient&#244;t j'esp&#232;re, depuis le temps qu'on me le promet  )
> 
> Une petite vue de la piste :
> http://perso.numericable.fr/~tlebihan/papa_airport.jpg



Mince, quand on clique  sur le point "Wiki" au milieu de la piste sur ton image, il ne se passe rien  








   


Sinon, c'est sur une ile ?


----------



## guytantakul (4 Mars 2007)

Voui


----------



## guytantakul (4 Mars 2007)

Petit indice supplémentaire (qui était dans le point wiki en fait) : il s'agit d'un aéroport international


----------



## gKatarn (4 Mars 2007)

Je me disais aussi... 

/edit : c'est orient&#233; nord ton image ?


----------



## guytantakul (4 Mars 2007)

Plein nord (je ne pousse pas le vice à orienter sud dans l'hémisphère sud  )
et j'ai déjà parlé ici (pas dans ce thread) de cet endroit...


----------



## gKatarn (4 Mars 2007)

Oui, mais comme je n'ai plus bcp de temps pour fureter sur les fourms MacG, j'ai pas d&#251; voir ton post :rose:
Je posais la question de l'orientation paske certains (pas volontairement) avaient oubli&#233; de r&#233;-aligner sur le Nord avant de prendre un shot : alors qd tu cherches un truc avec de l'eau au sud alors qu'elle est en fait au nord-ouest... 
Je re-cherche


----------



## dellys (13 Mars 2007)

Polyn&#233;sie ?


----------



## guytantakul (13 Mars 2007)

Non pas...


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mars 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> et j'ai déjà parlé ici (pas dans ce thread) de cet endroit...



J'ai fouillé les vieilleries des  forums... sans succès :rose: 

Un petit indice stp ?


----------



## guytantakul (14 Mars 2007)

Au nord de la réunion ?


----------



## harlock (17 Mars 2007)

je vois pas


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Au nord de la réunion ?



Ah voilà : Seychelles International Aiport, 4°40'28.26"S 55°31'19.37"E


Bonnes vacances Guytan


----------



## guytantakul (17 Mars 2007)

Goal !  

Merci, mais c'est pas pour de suite... 
Mais ça a l'air sympa selon mon paternel tout bronzé revenu avant-hier. 
Pas de moustiques, seulement des grosses araignées


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2007)

Sans compter les grosses tortues


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2007)

Bon, trouvez une réserve naturelle :


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mars 2007)

Un indice peut-&#234;tre ?


----------



## bompi (24 Mars 2007)

Serait-ce dans le Pacifique ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Mars 2007)

Ou dans l'Océan indien ?


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mars 2007)

Ni l'un ni l'autre... 



_mare nostrum_


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Mars 2007)

M&#233;dit&#233;rann&#233;e !


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mars 2007)

Bieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn... mais o&#249; exactement ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Mars 2007)

Bah.
Dans l'eau.

La m&#233;dit&#233;rann&#233;e c'est une m&#232;re je te rappelle. donc c'est dans l'eau.




Bon j'arr&#234;te


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mars 2007)

MER, pas m&#232;re  

Cherche au lieu de dire nawak


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Mars 2007)

Si si. C'est ce correcteur d'orthographe &#224; tout les coups !


----------



## bompi (24 Mars 2007)

L'&#238;le de Monte Cristo ?


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mars 2007)

Non, rejoue encore


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Mars 2007)

Moi je dit &#231;a ressemble &#224; aux Etats Unis. Donc c'est une r&#233;serve 'Ricaine.


----------



## macinside (24 Mars 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Bon, trouvez une réserve naturelle :



Galápagos ? ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Mars 2007)

Ah oui ! dans la m&#233;dit&#233;rann&#233;e !
J'y avais pas pens&#233; ! T'es trop fort ! Mes respects. 
   )


----------



## macinside (24 Mars 2007)

il y a bien un Gal&#225;pagos ... en Espagne  viens faire b&#233;co a parain


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mars 2007)

macinside a dit:


> Galápagos ? ?



Hum... 


Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Méditérannée !





gKatarn a dit:


> Bieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn... mais où exactement ?



Et ton Galápagos  en Espagne, il est en plein milieu des terres... pas d'iles


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Mars 2007)

Ah oui ? Et nos continents c'est quoi &#224; ton avis ?  C'est des Gro&#223;&#223;&#223;&#223;es iles


----------



## jpmiss (8 Novembre 2007)

Je relance le bouzin avec &#231;a:






La maison d'une star hollywoodienne (et visiblement passablement m&#233;galo  )
Indice: Graisse


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Novembre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (8 Novembre 2007)

Well done! 
Tu gagne un quarter pounder with cheese


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Novembre 2007)

Alors &#231;a c'est royal !!!


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Novembre 2007)

On recherche un grand chasseur terrass&#233; par un scorpion.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Novembre 2007)

Un petit indice?


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Novembre 2007)

Ouais, parce que y'a le choix des r&#233;f&#233;rences, et pas grand chose dans GE...


----------



## bompi (8 Novembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je relance le bouzin avec ça:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que peut-on faire de deux avions ? Je suppose que c'est pratique pour faire une petite course à Vegas mais bon ...
C'est qui cette star de Hollywood ? Samuel Jackson ?


----------



## jpmiss (8 Novembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Que peut-on faire de deux avions ?


Un pour aller chercher le pain et un autre pour aller au bureau 



bompi a dit:


> C'est qui cette star de Hollywood ? Samuel Jackson ?





jpmiss a dit:


> Indice: Graisse


Non c'est l'autre


----------



## dellys (8 Novembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> On recherche un grand chasseur terrassé par un scorpion.


:mouais:

Faut chercher un serpent ? Genre Cobra ?

Ou bien on est dans la mythologie ?

Indices, plizz


----------



## bompi (8 Novembre 2007)

Ah ... d'accord.
La maison est vaste, en effet.
Juste un d&#233;tail : imaginons que tu veuilles aller chercher les croissants sans r&#233;veiller madame, il faut pousser le jet &#224; la main assez loin de la maison pour d&#233;marrer discr&#232;tement 

Ou encore, tu bois ton caf&#233; paisiblement en &#233;coutant de la musique _lounge_, quand soudain un vacarme assourdissant envahi l'espace : "Tiens, voil&#224; Kelly."


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Novembre 2007)

dellys a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Faut chercher un serpent ? Genre Cobra ?
> 
> ...


Il a recouvr&#233; la vue en allant vers l'orient. 

(&#231;a t'aide, non? )


----------



## dellys (8 Novembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Il a recouvr&#233; la vue en allant vers l'orient.
> 
> (&#231;a t'aide, non? )



Euh, moi nan, mais d'autres peut-&#234;tre... :mouais:  

Si, peut-&#234;tre que l'on parle d'Orion...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Il a recouvré la vue en allant vers l'orient.
> 
> (ça t'aide, non? )



ça turde hé naït fi vere?

Merci JP, j'avais deviné mais un peu tard pour  le fil.


----------



## dellys (8 Novembre 2007)

Fonction r&#233;cente de GE ?  Les constellations ?


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Novembre 2007)

Clap! Clap!  Bravo! :king:

A toi la main.


----------



## dellys (8 Novembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Clap! Clap!  Bravo! :king:
> 
> A toi la main.



 merci

Des milliers de militaires ont dessiné la tête d'un président.

Il est où ?


----------



## gKatarn (8 Novembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je relance le bouzin avec ça:...



Bon, personne n'ayant trouvé l'éngime précédente 


gKatarn a dit:


> Bon, trouvez une réserve naturelle :



je suis obligé de donner la réponse : c'est la réserve naturelle des iles Medès, devant l'Estartit en Espagne


----------



## jpmiss (8 Novembre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Bon, personne n'ayant trouvé l'éngime précédente
> 
> 
> je suis obligé de donner la réponse : c'est la réserve naturelle des iles Medès, devant l'Estartit en Espagne



Si moi j'avais trouvé mais j'ai oublié de le dire!


----------



## bompi (8 Novembre 2007)

Moi, je n'avais m&#234;me pas cherch&#233;. Mais j'y &#233;tais cet &#233;t&#233;, &#224; l'Estartit  [enfin, pas longtemps].


----------



## gKatarn (8 Novembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Si moi j'avais trouvé mais j'ai oublié de le dire!



C'est celààààààààààààààààààà


----------



## dellys (8 Novembre 2007)

dellys a dit:


> merci
> 
> Des milliers de militaires ont dessiné la tête d'un président.
> 
> Il est où ?



Soit ça intéresse personne soit il faut un indice...

Ce pays est plus ou moins européen...


----------



## gKatarn (8 Novembre 2007)

Euh... la Turquie ?


----------



## dellys (8 Novembre 2007)

Tu crois :mouais:   

   vi


----------



## gKatarn (8 Novembre 2007)

Merci Dellys  

Allez, on cherche... une ville au bord de l'eau :






Non, ce n'est pas Venise


----------



## dellys (8 Novembre 2007)

Et ma photo ? La tronche du pr&#233;sident ? Bon, laisse. On va prendre tes r&#232;gles du jeu.
C'est plus simple. 

Koweit ?
Barhein?
Arabie Saoudite ?


----------



## gKatarn (8 Novembre 2007)

dellys a dit:


> Et ma photo ? La tronche du président ?



Ben je l'ai pas trouvée... c'est grâce un l'indice que j'ai dit Turquie  




dellys a dit:


> Koweit ?
> Barhein?
> Arabie Saoudite ?



Bien essayé... mais c'est pas çà   

Indice : c'est dans les mêmes latitudes


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Novembre 2007)

C'est Port Ghalib, en Egypte, sur la Mer Rouge.


----------



## guytantakul (13 Novembre 2007)

De toute manière, avec les questions de gKat, tu regardes sur un site de voyage pour plongeurs et hop, tu as les destinations où chercher


----------



## ScubaARM (13 Novembre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> De toute manière, avec les questions de gKat, tu regardes sur un site de voyage pour plongeurs et hop, tu as les destinations où chercher


 
C'est un plongeur gKat ? heureux de l'apprendre  je suis pas vraiment tout seul alors.​


----------



## guytantakul (13 Novembre 2007)

Il carbure aux m&#233;langes m&#234;me ! Et pas seulement au nitrox 36... Si tu savais...  

Edit : il a invent&#233; le pinacoladax 40 et n'ingurgite que &#231;a en lan


----------



## ScubaARM (13 Novembre 2007)

Pastix 51  celui là c'est du bon​


----------



## gKatarn (13 Novembre 2007)

l'&#233;crieur;4474531 a dit:
			
		

> C'est Port Ghalib, en Egypte, sur la Mer Rouge.



Ou Marsa Galep aussi, mais c'est bien &#231;&#224; : c'est de l&#224; o&#249; on est partis en croisi&#232;re aux Brothers il y a 1 mois :love: 

Donc, &#224; toi la main le crieur 




guytantakul a dit:


> Edit : il a invent&#233; le pinacoladax 40 et n'ingurgite que &#231;a en lan



Et il faut avouer que ce m&#233;lange pinacoladax 40 est particuli&#232;rement appr&#233;ci&#233;... d'ailleurs, je viens en g&#233;n&#233;ral avec un bi 2l, pr&#233;par&#233; avec amour  :love:


----------



## ScubaARM (14 Novembre 2007)

gkatarn est un connaisseur expérimenté


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Novembre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ou Marsa Galep aussi, mais c'est bien çà : c'est de là où on est partis en croisière aux Brothers il y a 1 mois :love:
> 
> Donc, à toi la main le crieur



Nous y voilà :






indice : une est sqaw


----------



## gKatarn (14 Novembre 2007)

'squaw' ou 'sco'


----------



## dellys (14 Novembre 2007)

France ?


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Novembre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> 'squaw' ou 'sco'



disons "sco". 



dellys a dit:


> France ?



Non. Mais pas loin.


----------



## gKatarn (14 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> disons "sco". .



Donc, UNESCO


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2007)

*ici ?*


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Novembre 2007)

wormeyes a dit:


> *ici ?*




Pardon pour l'absence.
Ici, oui. 

A toi, wormeyes.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2007)

........


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Novembre 2007)

Depuis quand il faut trouver de quoi parle l'image pour gagner ?

Avant on donnait un thème et les autres faisaient des recherches avec les indices pour trouver l'image sur google earth (c'est ptet pour ça que le fil s'appelle comme ça... ?), pas on mettait un screen qui est même des fois sur googleearth.com (ou un nom du genre), si on lance même pas google earth pourquoi ça s'appelle comme ça ?
Autant créer un nouveau fil "Jouons avec safari"...


----------



## guytantakul (17 Novembre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Depuis quand il faut trouver de quoi parle l'image pour gagner ?
> 
> Avant on donnait un thème et les autres faisaient des recherches avec les indices pour trouver l'image sur google earth (c'est ptet pour ça que le fil s'appelle comme ça... ?), pas on mettait un screen qui est même des fois sur googleearth.com (ou un nom du genre), si on lance même pas google earth pourquoi ça s'appelle comme ça ?
> Autant créer un nouveau fil "Jouons avec safari"...



Jouons avec tintin, ça sonne bien !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Novembre 2007)

Puis jouons avec les bretons, ca sonne bien aussi ? en plus &#231;a rime !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Depuis quand il faut trouver de quoi parle l'image pour gagner ?
> 
> Avant on donnait un thème et les autres faisaient des recherches avec les indices pour trouver l'image sur google earth (c'est ptet pour ça que le fil s'appelle comme ça... ?), pas on mettait un screen qui est même des fois sur googleearth.com (ou un nom du genre), si on lance même pas google earth pourquoi ça s'appelle comme ça ?
> Autant créer un nouveau fil "Jouons avec safari"...



Oups !  

Tu dois avoir raison. J'ai mal du imprimer les 3 dernières pages.

Je retire, me retire, et te laisse la main.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Novembre 2007)

Nan, j'en veux pas de la main 

C'&#233;tait pas agressif mon message, j'avais juste la flemme de mettre des smileys. Je pr&#233;cisais juste comment &#233;tait le jeu normalement, &#231;a fait ptet 3 pages que c'est comme &#231;a, mais ca change pas qu'il y'en a eu 122 diff&#233;rentes avant 


Pas la peine de mettre "je retire" etc, si c'est pour me faire culpabiliser ou passer pour un m&#233;chant et me montrer ma connerie, &#231;a risque pas de servir &#224; grand chose, vu l'int&#234;ret que je porte &#224; &#231;a 

Vous faites de ce que vous voulez (sans blagounnette ?), je donnais juste mon avis.


----------



## gKatarn (22 Novembre 2007)

Bon, qui relance ? JPmiss ?


----------



## Macmule (10 Février 2008)

Trouvez moi un " trou naturel " prés d'un temple 

Premier indice : etonec


----------



## guytantakul (10 Février 2008)

RHôôôoo...  :rose::rose::rose:


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Février 2008)

etonec? :mouais: kezaco


----------



## gKatarn (10 Février 2008)

Cénote à l'endroit 

Du côté de Cozumel ?


----------



## dellys (11 Février 2008)

Chichen-Itza ?






Mais c'est pas en HD sur GGEarth


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Février 2008)

Ca a l'air d'être ça.


----------



## babastien75 (17 Juillet 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Que peut-on faire de deux avions ? Je suppose que c'est pratique pour faire une petite course à Vegas mais bon ...
> C'est qui cette star de Hollywood ? Samuel Jackson ?


Cette Star est en fait "John Travolta" qui habite en floride entre Jacksonville et Orlando. il a donc plusieurs avions, mais également et surtout sa piste d'attérissage personnelle et privée.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juillet 2009)

Sans déconner!


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Octobre 2009)

Allez, une petite pour rigoler.


----------



## macinside (3 Octobre 2009)

évidement c'est les verts


----------



## jpmiss (3 Octobre 2009)

Hé hé merci Mackie: 45.426888,4.39159


----------



## itako (3 Octobre 2009)

Faudrait établir une lois contre ça  !


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Octobre 2009)

itako a dit:


> Faudrait établir une lois contre ça  !


Je te la fait à la Christian Vanneste ?

Art. 1 : Il est interdit de dessiner des motifs pronographiques sur les toits des immeubles.
Art. 2 : Tout contrevenant s'expose à 15 000 &#8364; d'amende, 18 mois de prison ferme et l'exclusion définitive de tout établissement d'enseignement lorsqu'il s'agit d'un étudiant, d'une lycéen ou d'un collégien.




Ceci dit, l'image est toujours en ligne, depuis je ne sais combien de mois. Doivent pas regarder souvent google earth, les patrons de l'université de saint étienne.


----------



## gKatarn (7 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Hé hé merci Mackie: 45.426888,4.39159



Bon, à toi la main non ?


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2009)

Non.

:rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (7 Octobre 2009)

'tin, c'est de la faute à JP, évident là


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2009)

Bon ok d'accord 





Indice: à 50 km à l'est de krystof


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Indice: à 50 km à l'est de krystof



Personne?
Bon... Quand je parle de krystof je fais référence à son avatar... 
Et c'est plus précisément à 65 km à l'est.

Allez! On se sort les doigts et on cherche!


----------



## gKatarn (7 Octobre 2009)

Pas eu le temps au taf et ce soir, j'avais piscine


----------



## r e m y (8 Octobre 2009)

48°11'19,59" N
17°14'30,11" E


----------



## jpmiss (8 Octobre 2009)

Euh, je crois pas... tu peux nous faire une capture?


----------



## r e m y (8 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Euh, je crois pas... tu peux nous faire une capture?



Voir la pièce jointe 22395


65km à l'EST de Vienne exactement...


----------



## jpmiss (8 Octobre 2009)

Tu trouve vraiment que ça ressemble à l'image que j'ai posté? 

Allez essaye encore  Trouve l'avatar de krystof et c'est 65 km à l'est...


----------



## r e m y (8 Octobre 2009)

euh... au taf le proxy par lequel je passe bloque certains serveurs d'images. Je n'ai donc pas vu l'image que tu as postée.

J'ai supposé qu'on restait dans le thème "stéphanois" et l'ayant retrouvé à 50 km à l'EST de Krystof (j'ai assimilé Richard Wagner à Vienne... mais c'est peut-être une erreur), j'ai tenté ma chance


----------



## jpmiss (8 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> J'ai supposé qu'on restait dans le thème "stéphanois" et l'ayant retrouvé à 50 km à l'EST de Krystof (j'ai assimilé Richard Wagner à Vienne... mais c'est peut-être une erreur)


L'avatar de krystof c'est pas Richard Wagner... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h35 ----------

Bon je vois qu'on a du mal donc nouvel indice: Oscar du meilleur film en 1973


----------



## r e m y (8 Octobre 2009)

L'Arnaque, Berlioz,... j'ai du mal a trouver le lien.

Vivement ce soir que je rentre à la maison pour découvrir l'indice visuel!


----------



## jpmiss (8 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> L'Arnaque


 Ca c'est 1974



r e m y a dit:


> Vivement ce soir que je rentre à la maison pour découvrir l'indice visuel!


Et l'avatar de krystof tu ne le vois pas non plus?


----------



## r e m y (8 Octobre 2009)

Mince alors c'est le Parrain....

Quant à l'avatar de Krystof, j'avais reconnu Wagner, puis Berlioz, mais maintenant que j'ai révisé mes Cahiers du Cinéma et retrouvé le Parrain....

mais du coup, je nage en plein Pacifique!


----------



## jpmiss (8 Octobre 2009)

Tu touche au but... 



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h48 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> mais du coup, je nage en plein Pacifique!


Tu peux m'expliquer comment tu en arrive là? 
Juste histoire de voir si tu es vraiment à la rue


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Octobre 2009)

Ce serait pas un petit peu pas loin du village de Corleone ?...


----------



## jpmiss (8 Octobre 2009)

Vouahlah! 

Allez on y est presque.


----------



## r e m y (8 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu peux m'expliquer comment tu en arrive là?
> Juste histoire de voir si tu es vraiment à la rue



Je suis parti de l'ile de Polynésie française propriété de Marlon Brando...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h45 ----------




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ce serait pas un petit peu pas loin du village de Corleone ?...



ah ben forcément....

et moi après avoir regagné la côte à la nage, j'étais parti en Finlande à Brändö !:rose:
J'étais pas prêt de trouver! (surtout que je ne sais toujours pas ce qu'on cherche... )


----------



## jpmiss (8 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Je suis parti de l'ile de Polynésie française propriété de Marlon Brando...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h45 ----------
> 
> ...


Ah oui mais là même sans savoir tu devrais trouver


----------



## krystof (8 Octobre 2009)

C'est comme ça que ça marche votre jeu ?

 37°48'20.46"N
 14° 2'14.44"E


----------



## jpmiss (8 Octobre 2009)

Bingo!
Remy tu viens de te faire griller pas Vito Corleone lui même 

A vous Parrain!


----------



## krystof (8 Octobre 2009)

3 posts aujourd'hui, pour moi, c'est déjà énorme.

Va falloir attendre, je suis épuisé là


----------



## gKatarn (8 Octobre 2009)

Bien ouéj, Don Corleone


----------



## r e m y (8 Octobre 2009)

Mince j'arrive trop tard.... Je viens de voir l'image publiée par JP, effectivement avec un tel indice, c'est plus facile!


----------



## naas (8 Octobre 2009)

krystof a dit:


> 3 posts aujourd'hui, pour moi, c'est déjà énorme.
> 
> Va falloir attendre, je suis épuisé là


sauf que tu c'est a toi de poster maintenant l'enigme


----------



## jpmiss (8 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Mince j'arrive trop tard.... Je viens de voir l'image publiée par JP, effectivement avec un tel indice, c'est plus facile!



N'empèche que c'était pas de l'énigme à 2 balles ça hein?!


----------



## r e m y (8 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> N'empèche que c'était pas de l'énigme à 2 balles ça hein?!




C'est sûr...


----------



## krystof (9 Octobre 2009)

Bon, croyez pas que je vais parcourir la centaine de page pour voir si ça a déjà été posté.

Débrouillez-vous avec ça.

Voir la pièce jointe 22408


----------



## jpmiss (9 Octobre 2009)

Et l'indice? Hein? :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (9 Octobre 2009)

Près de la mer ?


----------



## krystof (9 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et l'indice? Hein? :rateau:



Ça devient compliqué votre histoire...

Bon... Aire de retournement !


----------



## naas (9 Octobre 2009)

je pencherais pour une longue route entre deux lacs ou une protection du bord de mer en zuid holland.


----------



## krystof (9 Octobre 2009)

Penche pas trop, tu vas tomber... Mais y a d'ça !


----------



## naas (9 Octobre 2009)

krystof a dit:


> Penche pas trop, tu vas tomber... Mais y a d'ça !


yeaph
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=53.018914,5.210009&spn=0.018846,0.036607&t=k&z=15


----------



## krystof (9 Octobre 2009)

Voilà... N'en parlons plus. A toi canard !


----------



## naas (9 Octobre 2009)

point de discorde.
De ma place j'en vois trois que je ne prendrais plus.


----------



## gKatarn (9 Octobre 2009)

Ben au choix 











/mais c'est souvent une capture dont il faut trouver les coordonnées


----------



## jpmiss (9 Octobre 2009)

Les vraies règles sont ici! 
On peut adjoindre une capture d'écran ou une photo prise au sol.

:king:


----------



## naas (9 Octobre 2009)

entre temps j'ai lu le début du fil et ai modifié mon post :rose:  


naas a dit:


> point de discorde.
> De ma place j'en vois trois que je ne prendrais plus.


bon je modifie parce que dans le genre obscur j'ai fait un peu trop fort :bebe:

donc:
indice 1: pas de discorde
indice 2: de ma place (donc la photo googlemap) je vois trois xxxx que je prendrais plus jamais

j'espère avoir été plus clair :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (9 Octobre 2009)

C'est ton énigme ?

T'as fumé ?


----------



## Romuald (9 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> entre temps j'ai lu le début du fil et ai modifié mon post :rose:
> 
> bon je modifie parce que dans le genre obscur j'ai fait un peu trop fort :bebe:
> 
> ...



Ben pas vraiment...:rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (9 Octobre 2009)

T'as fait un 2° 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? C'est à peine moins obscur


----------



## jpmiss (9 Octobre 2009)

A mon avis il faut trouver un coin où on voit 3 Concordes.
Mais je galère;.. Pour l'instant le max que j'ai trouvé au même endroit c'est 2...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (9 Octobre 2009)

c'est un peu tiré par les cheveux le Concorde 

mais pourquoi pas, dasn ce cas "je vois trois xxxx" ferait reference a l'AXXX"(prononcez a-trois-x) le fameux avion A380.

du coté de Toulouse???

---------- Post added at 16h07 ---------- Previous post was at 15h47 ----------

je me lance: c'est la


----------



## naas (9 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> A mon avis il faut trouver un coin où on voit 3 Concordes.
> Mais je galère;.. Pour l'instant le max que j'ai trouvé au même endroit c'est 2...


t'ain je savais même pas qu'a un endroit il y en avait deux :bebe:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h06 ----------




Mac*Gyver a dit:


> c'est un peu tiré par les cheveux le Concorde
> 
> mais pourquoi pas, dasn ce cas "je vois trois xxxx" ferait reference a l'AXXX"(prononcez a-trois-x) le fameux avion A380.
> 
> ...



ah bon tiré par les cheveux  :rateau: 
c'est pas trois navions


----------



## gKatarn (9 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> indice 1: pas de discorde
> indice 2: de ma place (donc la photo googlemap) je vois trois xxxx que je prendrais plus jamais



3 kekchose qu'on voit depuis la place de la Concorde ? 

que tu ne prendras plus ? y a 3 lignes de trom qui passent à la station Concorde et tu ne prends plus le métro ? 



/edit : c'est con ce que je dis : on voit pas le métro souterrain dans GoogleMaps :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Octobre 2009)

Ok, c'est l'aéroport d'Heathrow: on voit un Concorde et 3 pistes qu'il ne prendra plus jamais...





PS: au meme endroit on voit un 2eme Concorde. C'est un modèle réduit au 1:3 devant l'hotel Concorde


----------



## naas (9 Octobre 2009)

Il est très fort le jmpiss 
Cela marche aussi pour orly qui a trois pistes
celui la n'est pas renseigné sur la page wiki du concorde d'ailleurs


----------



## jpmiss (9 Octobre 2009)

Bon allez, trouvez moi ça:





Indice: au milieux Des Cenobites


----------



## naas (9 Octobre 2009)

Ca sent l'amerique du coté de chicago vu l'organisation des rues et maison non ?

ça fait 10 minutes que je galère a trouver une bite :bebe:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Octobre 2009)

C'est bien dans le nord des US mais pas à Chicago


----------



## gKatarn (9 Octobre 2009)

C'est grand le nord des US


----------



## huexley (9 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est bien dans le nord des US mais pas à Chicago




Je connaissais que sont frêre de Caraïbes


----------



## jpmiss (9 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est grand le nord des US



Et l'indice que j'ai donné c'est pour les clebs?! 

Allez on remue la tête pour décoller la pulpe du fond. :rateau:


----------



## naas (10 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et l'indice que j'ai donné c'est pour les clebs?!
> 
> Allez on remue la tête pour décoller la pulpe du fond. :rateau:



je cherche autour des machin bite autour des 2 repères de googlemaps depuis 2 heures et j'en ai maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaare, je trouve pas  :rateau: :modo:


----------



## jpmiss (10 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> je cherche autour des machin bite



Si tu cherchais à savoir ce que c'est l'indice tu progresserais peut etre un peu...
De quels repère google maps parle tu?


----------



## naas (10 Octobre 2009)

Alors j'ai d'abord pris wikipedia pour la signification, je me suis promené du coté des monastère et j'ai laissé tomber, ensuite j'ai tout simplement tapé cenobites dans googlemaps et j'arrive a deux repères à gauche de chicago.
J'ai même pas mal vu de photo de penobites dans google image c'est pas mal  on dirait des goth version médiéval satanique.
bon la j'ai du monde à midi donc je mets en stand by jusqu'a cet après midi.


----------



## jpmiss (10 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Alors j'ai d'abord pris wikipedia pour la signification, je me suis promené du coté des monastère


C'est cette voie là qu'il faut explorer. Fais marcher tes neuronnes tout n'est pas aussi premier degrés..
Par exemple, as tu remarqué que j'ai mis un D majuscule à "Des Cenobites"


----------



## r e m y (10 Octobre 2009)

DesMoine ?


----------



## Nephou (10 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est cette voie là qu'il faut explorer. Fais marcher tes neuronnes tout n'est pas aussi premier degrés..
> Par exemple, as tu remarqué que j'ai mis un D majuscule à "Des Cenobites"



Ah ! si seulement Frère Nephou vivait en communauté   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h06 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> DesMoine ?



damn _grilled_


----------



## jpmiss (10 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> DesMoine ?


Des Moines oui 

Maintenant regarde bien ma capture il y'a un indice...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Octobre 2009)




----------



## naas (10 Octobre 2009)

respect


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Octobre 2009)

Avec la moitié du boulot fait quand j'arrives c'est pas vraiment dur (juste eu à chercher en bordure pour les quartiers résidentiels), donc j'laisse la main à néphou ou remy


----------



## jpmiss (10 Octobre 2009)

Nan, nan, on se défile pas. c'est toi qui a trouvé.
A toi Tintin


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Octobre 2009)

Indice : Méandre


----------



## naas (10 Octobre 2009)

C'est quoi ce blanc de la neige ?


----------



## shogun HD (10 Octobre 2009)

bonjour à tous 

je viens de m'inscrire sous la grande insitance et bienveillance de NAAS

cette intro étant finie

on dirait une carrière de qqchose et méandre de l'eau


----------



## naas (10 Octobre 2009)

C'est pas vrai alors tu t'es inscrit ?  bienvenue au club 
(bon faut dire qu'il a cherché hier des bites de partout, ça a du le marquer  )
je comprends rien à son indice :rose:

est ce que le chlimblick est en turquie genre près de Kuyucak ?


----------



## shogun HD (10 Octobre 2009)

çà faisait deux jours que tu la chercher jalousement la bites    
 Naas
mais bon  la bite ne fait pas le moine


----------



## r e m y (10 Octobre 2009)

J'ai déjà vu des truc comme ça en Australie.... alors pourquoi pas Meander en Tasmanie???

Je cours voir si c'est ça!


----------



## jpmiss (10 Octobre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Indice : Méandre


Méandre de la Seine?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Octobre 2009)

Non mauvaise piste australie 

Indice : Unesco, Dinde anglaise (un p'tit codage pour le 2eme, ca devrait pas être trop dur )


----------



## shogun HD (10 Octobre 2009)

pamukale
:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h59 ----------

pamukale:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h00 ----------

Denizli, Pamukkale, Turquie
Lien : <http://maps.google.fr/maps?q=pamukk...9149,29.119434&spn=0.030334,0.054846&t=h&z=14>


----------



## r e m y (10 Octobre 2009)

Joli!

J'avais pourtant suivi la vallée du Meandre.... mais en passant à côté sans le voir!

Bon, à toi!


----------



## shogun HD (10 Octobre 2009)

les méandres de pamakule enregistré au patrimoine mondial de l'unesco en turquie 
site géologique exeptionnel

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h07 ----------

attendons la réponse de dark


----------



## naas (10 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Joli!
> 
> J'avais pourtant suivi la vallée du Meandre.... mais en passant à côté sans le voir!
> 
> Bon, à toi!



tout pareil ça fait un jour que je visite cette vallée sans rien trouver 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h22 ----------




shogun HD a dit:


> les méandres de pamakule enregistré au patrimoine mondial de l'unesco en turquie
> site géologique exeptionnel
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h07 ----------
> ...


Dis donc si à a pein inscrit tu commence a faire le malin a me griller ça va pas aller ça hein  :rateau: 

a toi de nous trouver un endroit sympa


----------



## gKatarn (10 Octobre 2009)

Moi j'ai pas joué sur ce coup-là paske je connaissais la réponse vu que Tintin m'a demandé comment çà s'écrivait "Pamukkale"


----------



## jpmiss (10 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tintin m'a demandé comment çà s'écrivait "Pamukkale"



Y'a pas internet chez les gKat?


----------



## gKatarn (10 Octobre 2009)

Si, mais c'est plus facile de demander à Papa plutôt que de faire une recherche


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Octobre 2009)

C'est pas vraiment que je me souvenais plus comment ça s'écrivait, mais plutôt comment ça s'appelait 


A toi shogun


----------



## shogun HD (10 Octobre 2009)

j'envoie mon enigme ??


----------



## jpmiss (10 Octobre 2009)

Bah ouais!
Ah ces nioubs! 



:rateau:


----------



## naas (10 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> j'envoie mon enigme ??


nanh nanh on attends assis tous en cercle et on médite :bebe:

ALLEZ ouste balance


----------



## shogun HD (10 Octobre 2009)

seiza .............kyo tsuke.....................moxo 

entends l'insondable:mouais:

bonne nuit


----------



## naas (10 Octobre 2009)

C'est au japon ? 

(faut vous dire que le garçon est fana de kendo, je vends la mèche  )


----------



## shogun HD (10 Octobre 2009)

pas nipon


----------



## naas (10 Octobre 2009)

corée ? (chi  )

on dirait un champ de tir à l'arc, je me gourre ?


----------



## shogun HD (10 Octobre 2009)

Pas Corée

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h51 ----------

Pas de tir a l arc 
mais la forme y est

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h54 ----------

mais on ne la voit pas de dessus si légérement 

un indice suplémentaire ?

on entend l'inaudible et on y voit l'invisible et c'est en France


----------



## gKatarn (10 Octobre 2009)

Terrain militaire ?


----------



## huexley (10 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Terrain militaire ?



la forme me faisait aussi penser à un four solaire, mais j'ai aussi pensé a un genre de radar, peut etre un observatoire


----------



## shogun HD (10 Octobre 2009)

NON PAS TERRAIN MILITAIRE


----------



## jpmiss (10 Octobre 2009)

Radiotelescope de Nancay
47°22'22.09"N 2°11'44.01"E





:king:


----------



## gKatarn (10 Octobre 2009)

Bien ouéj JP


----------



## shogun HD (10 Octobre 2009)

TRèS BIEN JOUé jp ET bRAVO à toi maintenant


----------



## naas (10 Octobre 2009)

ouais pas juste je me suis embarqué dans le kendo 
j'aurais du penser que la deuxieme passion c'est l'astro


----------



## jpmiss (10 Octobre 2009)

Bon il est tard alors on va faire simple: trouvez un Concorde sur un bateau 

Indice: On s'en bat les couilles 11/12


----------



## naas (10 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> seiza .............kyo tsuke.....................moxo


et cette phrase cela en faisait pas partie de l'indice ?


----------



## jpmiss (10 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> et cette phrase cela en faisait pas partie de l'indice ?



C'est celle-ci qui m'a mis sur la voie:


> on entend l'inaudible et on y voit l'invisible et c'est en France



Bon allez, on se lance dans ma nouvelle recherche


----------



## naas (10 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est celle-ci qui m'a mis sur la voie:
> 
> 
> Bon allez, on se lance dans ma nouvelle recherche



oups ton post s'est intercalé dans mes réponse 
je ne vois pas de concorde avion sur un bateau
tu as du trouver ça pendant la dernière enigme sur le concorde nanh ?


----------



## gKatarn (10 Octobre 2009)

Un Concorde ? l'avion ? 



sur un bateau ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h35 ----------

même sur un porte-avions, çà doit être difficile 


ou alors sur un pont pour un transport ?


----------



## jpmiss (10 Octobre 2009)

Commence déjà à chercher dans quel coin ça peut être. C'est l'objet de l'indice.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h39 ----------




naas a dit:


> oups ton post s'est intercalé dans mes réponse
> je ne vois pas de concorde avion sur un bateau
> tu as du trouver ça pendant la dernière enigme sur le concorde nanh ?


Nan, en cherchant autre chose mais oui c'est bien le Concorde avion.


----------



## naas (10 Octobre 2009)

je viens de faire tous les endroits répertoriés et pas de concorde pour l'instant.
je potasse never mind the bollocks 11/12 si c'est pas un district de londres sur les quais par exemple

ok 11 eme morceau de never mind: new york
'tain je m'en rappele de cette capture il y a un paquet d'avions le long des quais !
trouvi !

entre parenthèse la page fr wiki est un peu à la ramasse pour la localisation des avions


----------



## jpmiss (10 Octobre 2009)

Je crois que tu vas avoir bon


----------



## naas (11 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je crois que tu vas avoir bon



bi a trouvé le navion 

indice en complément de la photo :même dans cet endroit mackie a chopé une connexion


----------



## jpmiss (11 Octobre 2009)

Hé hé j'ai trouvé mais je préfère laisser les autres dans le sirop...


----------



## shogun HD (11 Octobre 2009)

c'est au musée de l'air de new york sur hudson river 



http://maps.google.fr/maps?hl=fr&tab=wl


----------



## Romuald (11 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> bi a trouvé le navion
> 
> indice en complément de la photo :même dans cet endroit mackie a chopé une connexion



La datcha de Patoch' ?


----------



## shogun HD (11 Octobre 2009)




----------



## gKatarn (11 Octobre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> La datcha de Patoch' ?



Il y a une très belle vue sur la terrasse de Patoch, mais ce n'est pas là


----------



## naas (11 Octobre 2009)

De l'autre cote de la mer chez les pinzut 
regardez la modif de mon post pour un indice supplémentaire


----------



## shogun HD (11 Octobre 2009)

Je sais mais pour raison personnel je ne participerai pas a l enigme 
(Naas est un proche)
 bon courage à tous

désolé pour Le Concorde sur un bateau 
j ai répondu trop tard mais je connaisais la réponse en 2 secondes


----------



## naas (11 Octobre 2009)

Bon donc tout le monde sait sauf un


----------



## macinside (11 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> bi a trouvé le navion
> 
> indice en complément de la photo :même dans cet endroit mackie a chopé une connexion



du 9600 bps


----------



## naas (11 Octobre 2009)

Oui mais a l'époque le réseau était installé depuis 2 mois


----------



## gKatarn (11 Octobre 2009)

Le dernier voyage en Australie de Mackie ?


----------



## naas (11 Octobre 2009)

C'était une aes


----------



## jpmiss (11 Octobre 2009)

Ouais c'est quand meme un peu "pointu" comme indice...
Moi je dirais que c'est entre le kir et le pastis...


----------



## naas (11 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais c'est quand meme un peu "pointu" comme indice...


En fait c'est trop difficile pour ceux qui ne savent pas et n'importe quel indice est trop facile pour ceux qui savent :sick:

... pas tout de suite 



jpmiss a dit:


> Moi je dirais que c'est entre le kir et le pastis...


yes


----------



## gKatarn (11 Octobre 2009)

Bon, c'est pas lors de son dernier voyage en Australie alors   



Pinzut... vais faire le tour de la Corse pour voir


----------



## jpmiss (11 Octobre 2009)

'tain mais lis les indices et essaye de savoir que que ça veut dire! Tous les mots sont importants!


----------



## gKatarn (12 Octobre 2009)

Ben l'indice ne me parle pas, mUrde


----------



## naas (12 Octobre 2009)

Récapitulons:
<mode julien lepers>
attention indice pour ceux qui nous regardent:
je suis au bord de la mer
mackie a reussi a choper une connexion
c'etait le lieu d'une aes
ce n'est pas en corse mais de l'autre coté de la mer.
c'est entre le pastis et le kir
je suis je suis....


----------



## r e m y (12 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Récapitulons:
> <mode julien lepers>
> attention indice pour ceux qui nous regardent:
> je suis au bord de la mer
> ...



Le pastis étant marseillais (ou a minima provençal) et le kir dijonnais..... difficile de se retrouver au bord de la mer entre les 2! :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (12 Octobre 2009)

Y'a quoi dans le kir?...
Faut chercher un peu plus loin que le bout de son nez...


----------



## r e m y (12 Octobre 2009)

43°12'34"N
5°22'24"E

Voir la pièce jointe 22433


----------



## jpmiss (12 Octobre 2009)

Ah bah tu vois quand tu veux!


----------



## naas (12 Octobre 2009)

OUf !
la calanque de marseilleveyre, lieu d'une aes marseillaise dans la nature


----------



## r e m y (12 Octobre 2009)

oups... ça veut dire que c'est à moi???

une facile alors.....

Voir la pièce jointe 22435



Christophe Colomb y est tout déboussolé!


----------



## jpmiss (12 Octobre 2009)

Faudrait se creuser un peu plus les méninges pour les indices... Un coup de google avec Gell et on trouve direct la réponse..
Enfin moi je dis ça juste pour l'interet du jeu...


----------



## naas (12 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Faudrait se creuser un peu plus les méninges pour les indices... Un coup de google avec Gell et on trouve direct la réponse..
> Enfin moi je dis ça juste pour l'interet du jeu...



allez hop enigme refusée 
au boulot remy


----------



## Lamar (12 Octobre 2009)

euh, si vous pouviez tout de même donner la réponse, juste pour les gros nuls, qui même en tapant guell ou gell n'ont pas trouvé :rose::rose::rose:

Désolé !


----------



## jpmiss (12 Octobre 2009)

Google ...
Si avec ça tu trouve pas...


----------



## r e m y (12 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> allez hop enigme refusée
> au boulot remy



C'est mieux avec le nouvel indice?


----------



## jpmiss (12 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est mieux avec le nouvel indice?


Oui beaucoup mieux mais c'est trop tard.
Y'a que Lamar qu'a pas encore trouvé


----------



## r e m y (12 Octobre 2009)

oK alors laissons Barcelone...

Nouvel indice

En remontant de l'EPAD à L'Elisée à bord de la DeLorean et en continuant sur la lancée, on pourrait s'y retrouver.

Voir la pièce jointe 22438


----------



## r e m y (12 Octobre 2009)

ah on fait moins le malin, là!


----------



## naas (12 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> oK alors laissons Barcelone...
> 
> Nouvel indice
> 
> ...


EPAD:Etablissement pour l'Aménagement de la Région de la Défense


----------



## r e m y (12 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> EPAD:Etablissement pour l'Aménagement de la Région de la Défense


Presque... Etablissement Public d'Aménagement du quartier de la Défense


----------



## naas (12 Octobre 2009)

donc axe la défense vers les champs
la delorean c'est la bagnole de retour vers le futur ?
 (irlande du nord, racheté par un ricain depuis )


----------



## r e m y (12 Octobre 2009)

c'est un point de départ de ton voyage... qui ne doit pas être uniquement tri-dimensionnel!

(A noter que les francophones suivant un tant (1) soit peu l'actualité hexagonale devraient être plus sensibles à cet indice... désolé pour les estrangers et autres expatriés!)

(1) merci à mon correcteur!


----------



## naas (12 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> c'est un point de départ de ton voyage... qui ne doit pas être uniquement tri-dimensionnel!
> 
> (A noter que les francophones suivant un temps soit peu l'actualité hexagonale devraient être plus sensibles à cet indice... désolé pour les estrangers et autres expatriés!)


donc retour dans le passé !
(il y a des cartes de paris dans le passé sur google ? hiiiinnnnnn reflechir  hinnnnnn :mouais: )


----------



## r e m y (12 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> donc retour dans le passé !



tu es sur la voie, jeune Padawan!



naas a dit:


> (il y a des cartes de paris dans le passé sur google ? :mouais: )



pas à ma connaissance....

L'indice dans le passé te mènera et ta destination Googlesque t'indiquera 


Dans l'indice, un élément caché tu découvriras; le lien entre l'EPAD et l'Elysée vers la destination te conduira


----------



## naas (12 Octobre 2009)

C'est parce que le fils sarko voulait prendre le controle de l'epad ?

comprends rien 
C'est quoi on cherche ou est né sarko c'est ça ? :bebe:


----------



## r e m y (12 Octobre 2009)

sarko fils à l'Epad
sarko père à l'Elysée

jusque là c'est bon

relis l'indice pour continuer


----------



## gKatarn (12 Octobre 2009)

La ligne passant par LaDéfense et l'Élysée, j'avais compris mais j'avais pas fait le lien avec leurs occupants 

Une ligne de La Défense -> L'élysée -> Hongrie d'où est originaire la famille Sarko ? mais que vient faire la DeLorean là-dedans...

/mode Sherlock Holmes activated


----------



## Gwen (12 Octobre 2009)

*Mwai. Et Remy il n'avait rien vu. moi, je trouve ça très tendancieux vos images.*

Ok, je sais, ça fait 7 pages que c'est passé mais quand même


----------



## naas (12 Octobre 2009)

Et en encore tu n'as pas vu limage de jpmiss   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h32 ----------

S'y retrouver. Cela doit être un point de rendez vous ou un lieu de rencontre


----------



## r e m y (12 Octobre 2009)

De la défense à l'Elysée et en continuant vers l'Est on arrive bien en Hongrie (entre autres Pays)
La deLorean c'est pour le voyage dans le temps car sur le même parcours on passe de Jean à Nicolas et en poursuivant... à Paul.


----------



## naas (12 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> De la défense à l'Elysée et en continuant vers l'Est on arrive bien en Hongrie (entre autres Pays)
> La deLorean c'est pour le voyage dans le temps car sur le même parcours on passe de Jean à Nicolas et en poursuivant... à Paul.


je suis allé dans les villages(Szolnok, Alattyán) indiqué sur la page wikipedia sans succès, j'y retourne


----------



## r e m y (12 Octobre 2009)

cherche sur le nom de famille....


----------



## Lamar (12 Octobre 2009)

J'ai trouvé :
voici les coordonnées :
 46°36'46.08"N
 19°29'2.60"E

C'est ça, c'est ça, dis c'est ça ? (comment ça je suis content d'avoir trouvé, oui, un peu, c'est vrai ).

Merci pour le coup de main pour Barcelone, au fait. :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h55 ----------

C'est à Bocsa (c'est le nom complet de Sarko).


----------



## r e m y (12 Octobre 2009)

Gagné.... à toi de jouer!


----------



## Lamar (12 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour les indices.

J'y serais presqu'un roi !





J'espère avoir respecté les règles du jeu.


----------



## naas (12 Octobre 2009)

Au fait, il serait plus judicieux de mettre le lien google plutôt que les coordonnées


----------



## Lamar (12 Octobre 2009)

Tape Bocsa dans google earth, tu vas arriver sur place.
Bonne route ! 

Edit : c'est en Hongrie.


----------



## naas (12 Octobre 2009)

Lamar a dit:


> Tape Bocsa dans google earth, tu vas arriver sur place.
> Bonne route !
> 
> Edit : c'est en Hongrie.


ce qui donne ceci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h17 ----------




Lamar a dit:


> J'y serais presqu'un roi !


par ici ? (j'ai l'impression de me planter  )


----------



## Lamar (12 Octobre 2009)

Bien joué ! (c'est le monde à l'envers, c'est moi qui félicite Naas )


----------



## shogun HD (12 Octobre 2009)

On en est oú svp ????

L autre fois j aii loupé l avion sur l eau...
Maintenant la famille Sarko en Hongrie 

C est quoi now Tintin au Tibet ?

Cousteau dans le Sahara qui cherche un pingouineau ?


----------



## naas (12 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> Cousteau dans le Sahara qui cherche un pingouineau ?


:rateau:


C'est lamar qui a honteusement utilisé mes recherches pour me doubler alors que j'etais à l'escrime   

Donc il nous a posté une photo avec 5 rails de lavande ou je ne sais quoi avec un indice de l'espace :affraid: .


----------



## shogun HD (13 Octobre 2009)

l image semble ne pas venir de google et en plus elle semble retouchée 


la maison de Prince (Rogers Nelson)à Minneapolis lol


----------



## Lamar (13 Octobre 2009)

C'est un drôle de phénomène, je n'ai pas retouché la photo (j'en suis bien incapable) et elle apparait donc telle quelle dans google earth.

Le 1° indice était : 
j'y serais presqu'un roi.

Le 2° indice : 
presque dans l'eau, mais pas dans la mer.


----------



## shogun HD (13 Octobre 2009)

port au prince


----------



## naas (13 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> port au prince


C'est un peu dans la mer non ?


----------



## shogun HD (13 Octobre 2009)

JE pensai a aigue morte


----------



## naas (13 Octobre 2009)

Et maintenant tu penses plus ? :rateau:


----------



## shogun HD (13 Octobre 2009)

Je suis dans le flou le plus complet et Toa ?


----------



## Lamar (13 Octobre 2009)

Puisque vous séchez (jeu de mots), voici le 3° indice :

Le 1° indice était : 
j'y serais presqu'un roi.

Le 2° indice : 
presque dans l'eau, mais pas dans la mer.

Le 3° indice :
mon pseudo n'est pas dans le lac.


----------



## naas (13 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss au secours !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! je comprends rien de chez rien :modo:


----------



## r e m y (13 Octobre 2009)

????? La Mare est un lac volcanique sur l'Ile Maurice...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> jpmiss au secours !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! je comprends rien de chez rien :modo:


Là j'avoue que je sèche lamentablement aussi.
Faut dire que les posts de Lamar j'y comprend rien d'habitude non plus.


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2009)

ça doit être autour du Lamar Lake aux states mais c'est chiant de chercher avec maps au boulot


----------



## Lamar (13 Octobre 2009)

Bosser moins pour trouver plus les gars ! 

Malgré les remarques désobligeantes de JpMiss, voici un autre indice :
le 1° indice était : 
j'y serais presqu'un roi.

Le 2° indice : 
presque dans l'eau, mais pas dans la mer.

Le 3° indice :
mon pseudo n'est pas dans le lac.

Le 4° indice :
Tom Sawyer y est né, mais dans quel Etat ! (je suis vraiment gentil) (<-- cela ne fait pas partie de l'indice) (<-- ça non plus d'ailleurs)

Bonne chance.


----------



## naas (13 Octobre 2009)

Lamar a dit:


> Le 4° indice :
> Tom Sawyer y est né, mais dans quel Etat !
> 
> Bonne chance.





			
				wikipedia a dit:
			
		

> Mark Twain y raconte les péripéties d'un garçon du sud des États-Unis, Tom Sawyer, avant la guerre civile, dans* la ville fictive de St. Petersburg, Missouri*. Pour une part autobiographique, lieux, personnages et aventures sont inspirés de la vie de l'auteur, de sa famille et de ses camarades d'enfance.


 

dans ce coin ?

ou alors a st persbourg en russie au choix


----------



## Lamar (13 Octobre 2009)

Naas : selon les sources les aventures de Tom Sawyer se passent proche d'un autre fleuve.


5° indice : vous avez l'Etat, voici une ville, Purvis. Le comte sera bon, ou presque.


(si avec ça vous ne trouvez pas, c'est que mes indices sont vraiment pourris :rateau.


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2009)

31° 9'21.02"N
 89°28'55.94"O


----------



## Lamar (13 Octobre 2009)

Messieurs, nous avons un gagnant (comme quoi son boulot ne doit pas être si prenant).
Félicitations !


J'explique rapidement les indices :
le 1° indice était : j'y serais presqu'un roi.
Ça se trouve dans le comté de Lamar (Lamar c'est moi, le comte c'est presqu'un roi)
Le 2° indice : presque dans l'eau, mais pas dans la mer.
C'est dans un état qui porte le nom d'un fleuve : le Mississippi
Le 3° indice : mon pseudo n'est pas dans le lac.
Pour vous redonner Lamar et le fleuve
Le 4° indice : Tom Sawyer y est né, mais dans quel Etat !
L'État du Mississippi
5° indice : vous avez l'Etat, voici une ville, Purvis. Le comte sera bon, ou presque.
Purvis est la capitale du comté de Lamar.

Désolé si c'était un peu tordu, je n'ai pas l'habitude.

Maintenant à Yvos de nous faire découvrir le monde.


----------



## naas (13 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> 31° 9'21.02"N
> 89°28'55.94"O


pour les ceux ce qui font des recherches depuis googlemaps (genre moi  ) un lien serait sympa (si possible )


----------



## Lamar (13 Octobre 2009)

Tape Comté de Lamar, choisis celui du Mississippi et tu verras tout de suite ce qu'il y avait sur la photo.
D'ailleurs comment expliquez cette image : les couleurs semblent avoir bavé. Erreur au traitement ou phénomène modifiant la prise de vue ?


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> pour les ceux ce qui font des recherches depuis googlemaps (genre moi  ) un lien serait sympa (si possible )



http://maps.google.fr/maps?f=q&sour...041,-89.482098&spn=0.006923,0.010042&t=h&z=17


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2009)

Des hauts et des bas !


----------



## naas (13 Octobre 2009)

filet à poisson+marée+bateaux
(très cholie image  )


----------



## gKatarn (13 Octobre 2009)

Lamar a dit:


> Désolé si c'était un peu tordu



Tu peux être désolé


----------



## Lamar (13 Octobre 2009)

Bon, visiblement maintenant on est dans le désert, mais des déserts il y en a beaucoup. Pour l'instant je sèche.


----------



## Romuald (13 Octobre 2009)

Lamar a dit:


> Bon, visiblement maintenant on est dans le désert, mais des déserts il y en a beaucoup. Pour l'instant je sèche.



Une madrague dans le désert, oui tu sèches . A moins que ça soit dans la mer d'Aral ?


----------



## naas (13 Octobre 2009)

Lamar a dit:


> Bon, visiblement maintenant on est dans le désert, mais des déserts il y en a beaucoup. Pour l'instant je sèche.


desert avec des bateaux et un filet pour bloquer les poissons ? :bebe:

yvos la mer c'est grand


----------



## Lamar (13 Octobre 2009)

Je passe pour un rigolo, mais au moins j'ai eu un indice supplémentaire, alors tant pis


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> yvos la mer c'est grand



la mer, tout de suite la mer.


----------



## naas (13 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> la mer, tout de suite la mer.


etang de thau non
baie saint michel non
arcachon non

:sleep:


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2009)

loin loin 

mais disons que le site en question partage des points commun avec les deux endroits que cites. Avec un peu de mousson en plus.


----------



## naas (13 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> loin loin
> 
> mais disons que le site en question partage des points commun avec les deux endroits que cites. Avec un peu de mousson en plus.


on va en asie alors ?


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2009)

peut-être. Cela aurait pu être du mousson de canard aussi


----------



## gKatarn (13 Octobre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> A moins que ça soit dans la mer d'Aral ?



Jy pensais : on n'arrive pas à voir si c'est de l'eau boueuse (style delta d'un grand fleuve) ou bien du sable (style mer d'Aral)


----------



## naas (13 Octobre 2009)

le filet c'est un filet a poissons non ?
et le bateau ? par contre a gauche on dirait un camion, autre chose sur le "filet" on dirait une espece de cabane

d'ou l'indice des haut et des bas. accessible par camions a marée basse et bateau à marée haute ?


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> le filet c'est un filet a poissons non ?
> et les bateaux ?  ?



les bateaux ne sont pas forcément que pour la pêche à cet endroit.


----------



## naas (13 Octobre 2009)

le filet c'est pour attraper des poissons ou rameuter des bêtes genre moutons ?


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> le filet c'est pour attraper des poissons ou rameuter des bêtes genre moutons ?




poissons.

mais je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit des filets en fait  (c'est pas un indice  )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h16 ----------




naas a dit:


> l
> d'ou l'indice des haut et des bas. accessible par camions a marée basse et bateau à marée haute ?



il y a effectivement un phénomène hydrologique remarquable sur cette zone.


----------



## Lamar (13 Octobre 2009)

C'est pas une madrague alors ?
Parce que je suis en train de me tuer les yeux à chercher des madragues en Asie et c'est pas évident.


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2009)

Lamar a dit:


> C'est pas une madrague alors ?
> Parce que je suis en train de me tuer les yeux à chercher des madragues en Asie et c'est pas évident.



L'Asie est grande...des visages multiples et figés contemplent à distance cet endroit.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Octobre 2009)

Lac Tonlé Sap :style:





C'est l'indice "Haut et bas"qui m'a mis sur la voie


----------



## Lamar (13 Octobre 2009)

Mossieu Jpmiss 

Et en plus on apprend plein de choses.


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2009)

Voilà....

c'est endroit est le Tonlé Sap, lac rivière au Cambodge.

des hauts et des bas car le niveau du lac varie énormément entre la mousson et le reste de l'année (la crue du Mekong inverse le cours de la rivière alimentant le lac, ce qui constitue un phénomène hydrologique surprenant  ) ;

les bateaux sont souvent de vraies maisons car pas mal de pêcheurs y vivent toute l'année au milieu du lac.

des visages figés le contemplent car Angkor Vat se situe à une vingtaine de kilomètres. On y trouve notamment le célèbre Bayon :


----------



## jpmiss (13 Octobre 2009)

Indice: Marignan.
Vous avez 4 possibilités.


----------



## Lamar (14 Octobre 2009)

On va en Suisse ?


----------



## shogun HD (14 Octobre 2009)

put trouver une cimenterie


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> put trouver une cimenterie


Dis t'as pas l'impression d'avoir comme un train de retard?


----------



## shogun HD (14 Octobre 2009)

c'est du pur vice celle là


hein quoi je suis dernier


----------



## Lamar (14 Octobre 2009)

Cemetery c'est pas cimetière en anglais ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h09 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> Dis t'as pas l'impression d'avoir comme un train de retard?



C'est plutôt deux trains de retard ! 

Bon, alors, la Suisse ?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2009)

Lamar a dit:


> On va en Suisse ?


Ca a bien changé la Suisse depuis que j'y suis pas allé


----------



## shogun HD (14 Octobre 2009)

sorry

c'est tellement prenant ce truc:rateau: que je deviens accroc


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2009)

Bon ben cherche le nouveau site alors.
Moi je vais me pieuter. Bonne chasse.


----------



## Lamar (14 Octobre 2009)

Merci, bonne nuit :sleep:


----------



## shogun HD (14 Octobre 2009)

bonne nuit:sleep:


----------



## naas (14 Octobre 2009)

Benh jouer depuis l'iPhone c'est mission impossible :sick:


----------



## yvos (14 Octobre 2009)

un salar ou le fond d'une caldeira ?


----------



## Lamar (14 Octobre 2009)

Pas encore réveillé Jpmiss ! :sleep::mouais::rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> un salar ou le fond d'une caldeira ?



Indice n°2: ça n'a aucune importance


----------



## Lamar (14 Octobre 2009)

Sommes-nous sur Terre avec ta photo ?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2009)

Oui oui.

Indice trois: Rose des vents


----------



## shogun HD (14 Octobre 2009)

SAgres au Portugal
désolé suis sur ipnone

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h37 ----------

A l extrême sud du Portugal

j evoie les coor a NAAs


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2009)

Pas la peine c'est pas ça 

Allez un autre indice: ce lieux n'a rien de particulier si ce n'est sa position

Donc on récapitule:

Indice 1: Marignan.
Vous avez 4 possibilités.

Indice 2: ça n'a aucune importance 

Indice 3: Rose des vent

Indice 4: ce lieux n'a rien de particulier si ce n'est sa position

(si avec ça vous trouvez pas...)


----------



## r e m y (14 Octobre 2009)

Une ville chère à Nicolas Bulot?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2009)

Tu vois une ville sur ma capture?


----------



## r e m y (14 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu vois une ville sur ma capture?



en journée, (au taf donc), je n'ai pas le loisir d'admirer tes captures.... Je ne sais pas sur quel serveur tu les places, mais le proxy de ma boite bloque l'accès à ce serveur.

J'essaie donc de trouver sur la seule base des indices scripturaux 

J'ai donc pensé à Ushuia qui n'a rien de spécial si ce n'est sa position  (la ville la plus australe du globe)


----------



## naas (14 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pas la peine c'est pas ça
> 
> Allez un autre indice: ce lieux n'a rien de particulier si ce n'est sa position
> 
> ...



Question con 1: est ce que l'on est en camargue ?
Question con 2: marignan, en italie donc ?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Question con 1: est ce que l'on est en camargue ?
> Question con 2: marignan, en italie donc ?


1 non
2 pas du tout


----------



## Lamar (14 Octobre 2009)

La mer morte, du côté de Jérusalem, non ?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> J'essaie donc de trouver sur la seule base des indices scripturaux


C'est effectivement là dessus qu'il faut se baser mais comme il y'a 4 possibilités il faut pouvoir voir la capture pour choisir la bonne... 

Complément aux indices 2 et 4: ça pourrait être n'importe quoi mais c'est pas n'importe où...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h24 ----------




Lamar a dit:


> La mer morte, du côté de Jérusalem, non ?



Qu'est ce qui te fait penser à ça? :mouais:


----------



## naas (14 Octobre 2009)

QALC 3 Marignan 4 possibilités, c'est en rapport avec les 4 directions de la rose des vents ?
p'tain jp je peux pas bosser avec ton enigme 
QALC 4 poisson des antilles ou bataille pour marignan ?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Marignan 4 possibilités, c'est en rapport avec les 4 directions de la rose des vents ?


On s'approche 

Edit: bataille


----------



## Lamar (14 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est effectivement là dessus qu'il faut se baser mais comme il y'a 4 possibilités il faut pouvoir voir la capture pour choisir la bonne...
> 
> Complément aux indices 2 et 4: ça pourrait être n'importe quoi mais c'est pas n'importe où...
> 
> ...



L'indice de la rose des vents, qui a une certaine époque indiquait la direction de Jérusalem en haut et par la position particulière de la mer morte en dessous du niveau de la mer. Par contre pour marignan je sèche.


----------



## r e m y (14 Octobre 2009)

en c herchant bien je suis tombé là-dessus (j'ai peut-être trop zoomé...)


----------



## shogun HD (14 Octobre 2009)

Lieu inconnu

why not ?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2009)

Tu sais, quand tu n'as rien a dire ne te sens pas obligé de poster...


----------



## naas (14 Octobre 2009)

marignan, 4 pays concernés:
france, suisse, italie et république de venise.
je ne vois pas le rapport avec la rose des vents pour l'instant.

le centre de l'europe Älggi-Alp non
je suis allé a la frontiere franco italo suisse et rien :hein:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h32 ----------




shogun HD a dit:


> Lieu inconnu
> 
> why not ?





jpmiss a dit:


> Tu sais, quand tu n'as rien a dire ne te sens pas obligé de poster...


Jp  Tu vas me le vexer mon nioube, c'est son fil de formation ici :rateau: en plus il poste du boulot avec son iphone plutôt que de bosser sur les chantiers :bebe:


----------



## Lamar (14 Octobre 2009)

Moi j'ai cherché par rapport aux noms des quatre belligérants principaux (en abandonnant François 1°) et en allant du côté des villes de chacun. Ça n'a rien donné. 

Puis par rapport aux indices je suis allé du côté de Jérusalem et la mer morte, mais je n'ai rien trouvé. Pourtant les sources de l'image correspondent : cnes et spot mais ce n'est sans doute pas le seul endroit 

Je continue, mais du coup je ne bosse pas et je me creuse les méninges. J'adore


----------



## yvos (14 Octobre 2009)

bon, quelqu'un se dévoue pour couvrir les zones de 650 m de côté depuis Marignan dans les 4 directions cardinales?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> bon, quelqu'un se dévoue pour couvrir les zones de 650 m de côté depuis Marignan dans les 4 directions cardinales?


Mais c'est pas du tout dans les environs de Marignan! 
C'est quoi la date que tout le monde connait a propos de cette bataille? Bande de nases!  :rateau:


----------



## Lamar (14 Octobre 2009)

Ben oui, évidemment, mais cela ne nous donne pas grand chose.


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (14 Octobre 2009)

ça a un lien avec les Alpes ?

je suis vers Mont-Cenis mais je vois rien ...


----------



## Lamar (14 Octobre 2009)

Je suis allé à Mille, à Cinq, à Cent et à Quinze : rien.

Ce qui me gène en plus, c'est la définition, vraiment mauvaise de ta photo à 650 m. C'est étonnant je trouve.
Est-ce que c'est de la neige ?


----------



## naas (14 Octobre 2009)

2 marignan italie ?


jpmiss a dit:


> 1 non
> 2 pas du tout





yvos a dit:


> bon, quelqu'un se dévoue pour couvrir les zones de 650 m de côté depuis Marignan dans les 4 directions cardinales?





jpmiss a dit:


> Mais c'est pas du tout dans les environs de Marignan!
> C'est quoi la date que tout le monde connait a propos de cette bataille? Bande de nases!  :rateau:



on me glisse au creux de l'oreille:


> Pour l'énigme sur macg je pense que marignan = 1515 et 4 possibilités= 4points cardianux
> 
> Donc faudrait vérifier les coordonnées GPS 15°N15°E, 15°N15°O, 15°S15°E et 15°S15°O


je n'ais pas google earth au boulot, donc si quelqu'un peut s'y pencher


----------



## yvos (14 Octobre 2009)

Lamar a dit:


> Ce qui me gène en plus, c'est la définition, vraiment mauvaise de ta photo à 650 m. C'est étonnant je trouve.



bof. Il doit y avoir la moitié du globe avec des définitions pires


----------



## Lamar (14 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> bof. Il doit y avoir la moitié du globe avec des définitions pires



Ouais, je sais (enfin je me doute), je me suis mal exprimé, je voulais dire par rapport aux endroits que j'explore.

Sinon je pense que c'est Naas qui a raison, parce que les coordonnées  15°15'0.00"N et  15°15'0.00"O nous donne un décor très proche de la photo. Par contre je n'ai pas trouvé l'endroit exact de la capture. Les coordonnées en l'occurrence ne donne pas exactement ça.
Alors ?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> on me glisse au creux de l'oreille:
> 
> je n'ais pas google earth au boulot, donc si quelqu'un peut s'y pencher



Bingo!
On va mettre fin au suspens: c'est 15°N 15°O
Ca tombe nulle part mais comme dit plus haut, le lieu n'était pas le sujet de l'énigme.


----------



## Lamar (14 Octobre 2009)

Bravo naas, bien joué.


----------



## naas (14 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bingo!
> On va mettre fin au suspens: c'est 15°N 15°O
> Ca tombe nulle part mais comme dit plus haut, le lieu n'était pas le sujet de l'énigme.


think outside the box, bien vu 



Lamar a dit:


> Bravo naas, bien joué.


 c'est le fil de shogun qui m'a filé l'info, les étudiant tous les branleurs qui n'ont que ça a foutre  (en plus il a eu un macbook pro 15" il a pas encore le permis  ti'con )

je laisse la main au père donc, shogunHD a toi


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> c'est le fil de shogun qui m'a filé l'info, les étudiant tous les branleurs qui n'ont que ça a foutre  (en plus il a eu un macbook pro 15" il a pas encore le permis  ti'con )
> 
> je laisse la main au père donc, shogunHD a toi



Ben le fiston il m'a l'air plus malin que le paternel :rateau:


----------



## shogun HD (14 Octobre 2009)

J'ai regardé sur google earth et ca ressemble plutot aux coordonnées 15°S 15°E



Il a Un Boulot le pére !!!!!!!! 

Il est fort mon fils normal c est mon fils ;-)


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> J'ai regardé sur google earth et ca ressemble plutot aux coordonnées 15°S 15°E


Traite moi de menteur en plus!  

15°S 15°E

15°N 15°W


----------



## naas (14 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Traite moi de menteur en plus!
> 
> 15°S 15°E
> 
> 15°N 15°W


tu sais que c'est un ptxxxx d'endroit perdu au milieu de rien ton truc 

bon shogunHD, envoie la sauce  sinon dans 10 minutes je poste 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h57 ----------




shogun HD a dit:


> Il est fort mon fils normal c est mon fils ;-)


Il y avait longtemps que je l'avais pas entendue celle la :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> tu sais que c'est un ptxxxx d'endroit perdu au milieu de rien ton truc


Bah je vous avais prévenu!


----------



## shogun HD (14 Octobre 2009)

je rentre à la maison et *je vous poste la vrai nouvelle énigme* 

pour le moment 


sujet géographie messieurs dames 


mon zero est en capitale 

mon zéro est en capitale

mon zéro n'est pas en capitale:mouais:


voilà trois lieux à découvrir .................. les photos c'est vous qui devez les fournir



bon courage à tous et que le meilleur gagne


il est vraiment super sympa ce Forum 

a+ 

j'ai 60 km a faire doc vous avez tot le temps devant vous.......

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h31 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> Traite moi de menteur en plus!
> 
> 15°S 15°E:mouais:
> 
> 15°N 15°W


----------



## r e m y (14 Octobre 2009)

Mince et moi qui cherchait toujours autour de Marignan en Corse....

Bon attaquons la nouvelle enigme..

Ne parlerait-on pas de méridien? (celui de Paris dont le zero est en Capitale, celui de greenwich dont le zero n'est PAS en Capitale)


----------



## Lamar (14 Octobre 2009)

Copenhague sera capitale zéro carbone en 2025 : ça peut être ça.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2009)

edit...


----------



## naas (14 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> je rentre à la maison et *je vous poste la vrai nouvelle énigme*


tarata ta une enigme a la fois MÔsieur, tu te garde la vraie enigme pour la prochaine fois 




> pour le moment
> 
> 
> sujet géographie messieurs dames
> ...


 




> bon courage à tous et que le meilleur gagne
> il est vraiment super sympa ce Forum
> a+


nanh mais tu crois que je t'invite sur des fora pourris ou quoi   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h04 ----------




Lamar a dit:


> Copenhague sera capitale zéro carbone en 2025 : ça peut être ça.


il a eu 10 minutes pour poster à l'arrache, je le vois pas de ce coté (mah je peux me tromper hein d'autant plus que google dit la même chose  )


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2009)

Ground Zero n'est pas en capitale 
SI non y'a aussi le niveau zéro de la mer à Marseille et qui n'est donc pas en capitale
Si non j'ai une autre idée de zéro en capitale mais je l'avais déjà repéré et je voulais me le garder pour une prochaine énigme...


----------



## naas (14 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> SI non y'a aussi le niveau zéro de la mer à Marseille et qui n'est donc pas en capitale


le marégraphe est à coté du petit nice passeda, pour les miséreux


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2009)

Ah et j'ai aussi Quito capitale de l'équateur qui se trouve sur l'équateur (en fait un poil en dessous mais ça se joue à qq minutes d'angle).

Donc on a:
Mériden de Paris en capitale (Paris)
Equateur en capitale (Quito)
Niveau zéro de la mer pas en capitale (Marseille)


----------



## yvos (14 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Si non j'ai une autre idée de zéro en capitale mais je l'avais déjà repéré et je voulais me le garder pour une prochaine énigme...



perso, j'en connais plein, des zéros, en capitale. Ah ça, c'est pas les branques qui manquent !  










->


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mériden de Paris en capitale (Paris)



Je pensais à ça aussi.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2009)

En fait y'en a plein des zeros en capitale (yvos   ) je viens d'en trouver un autre du même genre que celui que je ne veux pas citer car je voudrais me le garder pour plus tard au cas ou ce serait pas à ça que pense Shogun HD


----------



## shogun HD (14 Octobre 2009)

restons en France svp merci

complément d'information

mon zero est en capitale  et oui PARdIS (BIENnnn JP)

mon zéro est en capitale on y joue avec sur ce forum (pas bienNNNN JP)

mon zéro n'est pas en capitale:mouais: bien JPMISS excellent même

vous y êtes presque


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> mon zéro est en capitale on y joue avec sur ce forum



gOOgle  :hosto: :sick:

bon 0 et O c'est pas pareil me dira t'on&#8230;


----------



## shogun HD (14 Octobre 2009)

non pas G:mouais:gle

mais çà commence par G


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> nanh mais tu crois que je t'invite sur des fora pourris



Un forum, des forums, en français.
Absurde circonvolution d'une culture  auto-moussante.
Comme ceuss qui disent/écrivent des scenarii, au lieu de scénarios.
Le latin de cuisine abandonné par la force du langage parlé revient en force par la bande de d'imaginaires lettrés


----------



## Lamar (14 Octobre 2009)

Il y a des indices dans ta phrase ou c'est juste pour être désagréable ?


----------



## shogun HD (14 Octobre 2009)

on est en train de se faire une bonne bouffe avec NAAS    


mon zero est en capitale  un .. à p.... :hosto:

mon zéro est en capitale ce n'est pas le point G (coquin:rateau

mon zéro n'est pas en capitale:mouais:  (maintenant vous savez)





bonne soirée    


PS : il est fort mon Fils


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2009)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Un forum, des forums, en français.
> Absurde circonvolution d'une culture  auto-moussante.
> Comme ceuss qui disent/écrivent des scenarii, au lieu de scénarios.
> Le latin de cuisine abandonné par la force du langage parlé revient en force par la bande de d'imaginaires lettrés


Dégage


----------



## shogun HD (14 Octobre 2009)

tu es en forme JP


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Dégage




C'est vrai qu'on oublie trop souvent la simplicité... :love:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> tu es en forme JP


J'aime pas qu'on vienne chier dans un fil ou y'a pas de blème surtout pour ramener sa science à 2 balles et sans même essayer de participer au sujet.
Incident clos.
PS: d'habitude il est quand même de règle de poster une capture des lieux qu'on doit chercher


----------



## shogun HD (14 Octobre 2009)

:mouais::mouais:vous souhaiteriez les réponses et après j'envoi l'image


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2009)

EUhh... Nan: tu poste l'enigme et la capture en même temps... ou un peu plus tard (comme maintenant par exemple) c'est pas grave.


----------



## gKatarn (14 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Dégage



Avec un peu de rouge j'espère ?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Avec un peu de rouge j'espère ?


Du gros qui tâche 
Bon allez on se reconcentre sur le jeu.


----------



## shogun HD (14 Octobre 2009)

au début çà m'éNERVA mais PLUTO çà m'interessa


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2009)

Nan mais attend, c'est une nouvelle énigme ou c'est une des capture de l'énigme d'avant?
T'es pas facile a suivre toi...


----------



## shogun HD (14 Octobre 2009)

j avais annoncer que les 3 énigmes c'était avant la grande 


maintenant si tu veux les réponses pas de probs


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> j avais annoncer que les 3 énigmes c'était avant la grande
> 
> 
> maintenant si tu veux les réponses pas de probs



Non non, Naas t'a bien précisé que c'est une énigme à la fois. Si non c'est le bordel.
Tant qu'on en a pas fini avec la précédente on passe pas a autre chose.
Tu vois, c'est un des principaux défauts des nioubs. Ils débarquent et veulent tout mettre à leur sauce. Ca se passe pas comme ça ici pas plus que dans la vraie vie.


----------



## shogun HD (14 Octobre 2009)

ok l'ancien hier on me dit que j'ai deux trains de retard 

disons que maintenant je comble le retard avec deux énigmes

je t'ai fait une proposition (Honnête) les réponses et l'énigmne 

tu m'as répondu l'image et le texte alors le nioubs il à écouté le vioc

voilà naas à foutu le bazard 

maitenant désolé pour le bazard mais on cherche 

goto Google maps

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h31 ----------

bonne nuit:sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## naas (15 Octobre 2009)

Bon monsieur shogun HD on repete, une enigme à la fois, celui qui trouve pose la sienne, donc ta grande énigme tu te la garde au chaud sous le coude en attendant que tu trouves la suivante 

revenons à nos moutons donc:
le mÔssieur a posé 3 enigmes, donc trois lieux trois (photos ou lien)
pour l'instant on est ou ?




shogun HD a dit:


> mon zero est en capitale  un .. à p.... :hosto:





jpmiss a dit:


> Mériden de Paris en capitale (Paris)





shogun HD a dit:


> mon zéro est en capitale ce n'est pas le point G (coquin:rateau





shogun HD a dit:


> mon zéro n'est pas en capitale:mouais:  (maintenant vous savez)





jpmiss a dit:


> Niveau zéro de la mer pas en capitale (Marseille)






shogun HD a dit:


> restons en France svp merci



donc enigme 1 paris meridien
enigme 2 paris, à trouver pourquoi 0
enigme 3 marseille

allez hop plus qu'une


----------



## shogun HD (15 Octobre 2009)

énigme 1 paris ok mais pas méridien 

énigme 2 paris ok mais quoi ?

énigme 3 marseille ok marégraphe


bon appétit


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2009)

Je pensais au bureau des poids et mesures mais il n'est pas à Paris...
Des indices supplémentaires seraient les bienvenus.
Et au passage on attend toujours les captures des sites a trouver...


----------



## r e m y (15 Octobre 2009)

le kilomètre ZERO des routes nationales françaises est à Paris, sur le parvis de Notre Dame


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> le kilomètre ZERO des routes nationales françaises est à Paris, sur le parvis de Notre Dame


Murde c'était ça le truc que je voulais garder pour une prochaine énigme!


----------



## naas (15 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Murde c'était ça le truc que je voulais garder pour une prochaine énigme!


D'un autre coté, chaque pays à son point zéro, il t'en reste des capitales


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2009)

Bon, il est mort ou quoi Shaolin Soccer HD?


----------



## naas (15 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon, il est mort ou quoi Shaolin Soccer HD?


sur la route 
j'ai donc la procuration du nioube pour son enigme

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h30 ----------




shogun HD a dit:


> énigme 1 paris ok mais pas méridien
> énigme 2 paris ok mais quoi ?
> énigme 3 marseille ok marégraphe





r e m y a dit:


> le kilomètre ZERO des routes nationales françaises est à Paris, sur le parvis de Notre Dame


yes 
reste l'énigme 2 le zéro avec un G, indice supplémentaire: ce zéro est entouré de prestigieuses institutions.

pour les captures, c'était trop facile à découvrir car situées à paris


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> reste l'énigme 2 le zéro avec un G, indice supplémentaire: ce zéro est entouré de prestigieuses institutions.


Giscard d'Estaing?


----------



## naas (15 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Giscard d'Estaing?


ah nanh lui c'est le pont de l'alma


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> reste l'énigme 2 le zéro avec un G, indice supplémentaire: ce zéro est entouré de prestigieuses institutions.



On peut zoomer sur les points G ?... Ça fait gynocam, c'te merde de gougueuleurf ?...  :mouais:


Je vois à peine ma maison, moi...


----------



## shogun HD (15 Octobre 2009)

_énigme 1 paris ok point zéro kilomètrique sur le parvis de notre dame de paris  super _
_
énigme 2 paris ok mais quoi ? regardé l'intitulé de mon premier post "question.........."_
_
énigme 3 marseille ok marégraphe_


----------



## naas (15 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> reste l'énigme 2 le zéro avec un G, indice supplémentaire: ce zéro est entouré de prestigieuses institutions.


indice supplementaire (fait chier je suis hors jeux sur ce coup murde   )
mirabeau en est partit


----------



## gKatarn (15 Octobre 2009)

'tin, avec le souk qu'il a mis ke shogun_machin_nioube, je sais plus où on en est là :rose: 



Patoch, ne te plains pas qu'on ne distingue pas bcp ta maison : t'auras moins de squatters sur ta terrasse  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Patoch, ne te plains pas qu'on ne distingue pas bcp ta maison : t'auras moins de squatters sur ta terrasse  :love:



En même temps, maintenant, tu connais le chemin... 
Pas besoin de coordonnées à la con :style:


----------



## shogun HD (15 Octobre 2009)

lieu du premier acte symbolique d'un président de la république

réunissez le paon et son cri


----------



## shogun HD (15 Octobre 2009)




----------



## shogun HD (15 Octobre 2009)

mais vous cherchez quoi la dernière énigme ou la nouvelle ?


----------



## shogun HD (15 Octobre 2009)

dans disney il y Géo(a) trouvetou(b) et la copine de mikey qui est Daisy(c)

(a-b)+c =


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> dans disney il y Géo(a) trouvetou(b) et la copine de mikey qui est Daisy(c)
> 
> (a-b)+c =



Bon... Qui encule qui ?...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> mais vous cherchez quoi la dernière énigme ou la nouvelle ?


Bordel! t'as toujours pas compris que tant qu'une énigme n'était pas résolue on passait pas à la suivante? Et que c'est celui qui résout l'énigme qui en propose une autre?
Et puis aussi tant qu'on y'est: c'est pas interdit de lire les messages que tu n'a pas vu en faisant le trajet boulot-bobonne pour savoir ou on en est.
Y commence a me gaver ton nioub naas, va falloir lui apprendre les bonnes manières...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> ...va falloir lui apprendre les bonnes manières...



Et à la schlague!


----------



## naas (15 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Y commence a me gaver ton nioub naas, va falloir lui apprendre les bonnes manières...


donnez moi le week end pour que je le forme 
il avait même pas vu que benjamin lui avait envoyé un mp :bebe:




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et à la schlague!


et le fouet avec des clous rouillés :love:





_*JE RECADRE LE TRUC !!!*_
(patoch copyright)

la réponse etait le panteon qui est le zéro géographique.
maintenant qui de jp ou de remy poste l'énigme ? (quel bordel  )
jp c'est toi qui a trouvé le premier le zéro de marseille, allez go on y va pour une enigme


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> et le fouet avec des clous rouillés :love:



Vicieuse!!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## shogun HD (15 Octobre 2009)

la nouvelle énigme est donc .............:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> la nouvelle énigme est donc .............



Du rouge dans ta gueule... :style:


----------



## shogun HD (15 Octobre 2009)

cool je plaisante


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> cool je plaisante


Ah, mais y'a pas plus cool que moi, ici... demande...


----------



## shogun HD (15 Octobre 2009)

excellent patoch

si il y a JP et Naas


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah, mais y'a pas plus cool que moi, ici... demande...


Ouais, PATOCH c'est un vieux bab' avec des fleurs dans les cheveux et un chilom dans l'oign'!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> si il y a JP et Naas



Deux raclures aigries et vindicatives! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h14 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais, PATOCH c'est un vieux bab' avec des fleurs dans les cheveux et un chilom dans l'oign'!


KonnaSS!!!!


----------



## gKatarn (15 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais, PATOCH c'est un vieux bab' avec des fleurs dans les cheveux et un chilom dans l'oign'!



Bah, il n'a pas de cheveux  


Je ne savais pas pour le chilom :rose:


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais, PATOCH c'est un vieux bab' avec des fleurs dans les cheveux et un chilom dans l'oign'!




ahaha hihihi.. j'en pleure de rire


----------



## r e m y (15 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais, PATOCH c'est un vieux bab' avec des fleurs dans les cheveux et un chilom dans l'oign'!



C'est ça la nouvelle enigme???? :rose:


----------



## shogun HD (15 Octobre 2009)

faut trouver lun  chilom dans un oign   wahooo

d'un autre coté maintenant on sait ou chercher


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ahaha hihihi.. j'en pleure de rire



Puisses-tu ne plus jamais voir passer les ours que de très très loin... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h46 ----------




shogun HD a dit:


> faut trouver lun  chilom dans un oign   wahooo
> 
> d'un autre coté maintenant on sait ou chercher



Toi, les ours, faudrait que tu les voies de très très près, prétentieuse...


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Puisses-tu ne plus jamais voir passer les ours que de très très loin...


Tu veux une lettre morte ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Tu veux une lettre ?



Nan... Mais t'aurais un peu de temps à perdre pour brieffer ce prototype de gros nioube pénible ?...


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je ne savais pas pour le chilom :rose:



C'est la nouvelle cuisine mais tu peux utiliser du clou de girofle, à défaut.


----------



## shogun HD (15 Octobre 2009)

je crois bien que patoch est en train de tomber amoureux


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan... Mais t'aurais un peu de temps à perdre pour brieffer ce prototype de gros nioube pénible ?...


lequel ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> je crois bien que patoch est en train de tomber amoureux



Tu n'as rien vu. Attends que Sinda tombe amoureux :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> lequel ?



Machin, là... Au dessus de ton post...


----------



## naas (16 Octobre 2009)

Laissez mon nioube tranquille enfin   ( ahhh ca me rappele mes debuts :love: 

et puis n'insistez pas il n'y a que moi qui puisse lui faire des sévices corporels :style: 

<message a caractère informatif >
 Monsieur jpmiss est attendu pour la prochaine énigme
</message a caractère informatif >


----------



## shogun HD (16 Octobre 2009)

t emballe pas bijou pour les sévices  le weekend va être long long........

il est ou JP il s'est égaré sur google ..............


----------



## naas (16 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> il est ou JP il s'est égaré sur google ..............


Ne le cherche pas trop tu sais tu risquerais de la trouver


----------



## Romuald (16 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Ne le cherche pas trop tu sais tu risquerais de la trouver



DTC ?




---->[]


----------



## shogun HD (16 Octobre 2009)

bon et bien bon week-end


----------



## naas (16 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> bon et bien bon week-end


ad'taleur 

jeepee where's the enigme ?


----------



## jpmiss (16 Octobre 2009)

J'attend toujours la réponse complete à l'énigme des zéros (il manque le 2eme si je ne m'abuse)...


----------



## shogun HD (16 Octobre 2009)

le panthéon JP en haut du dôme il y a une croix qui est la référence géodésique pour  IGN

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h26 ----------

retour en arrière



naas a dit:


> donnez moi le week end pour que je le forme
> il avait même pas vu que benjamin lui avait envoyé un mp :bebe:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## r e m y (16 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> le panthéon JP en haut du dôme il y a une croix qui est la référence géodésique pour  IGN
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h26 ----------
> 
> retour en arrière


donc le zero du méridien de Paris, non?


----------



## shogun HD (16 Octobre 2009)

http://raphilvafi.online.fr/paris/meridien.html çà c'est pour le méridien



lepanthéon c'est pour les géographes 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_Panth%C3%A9on_de_Paris_et_la_science

Dans un système géodésique ainsi défini, un point est localisé par ses coordonnées géodésiques (ou géographiques), exprimées en valeurs angulaires par la latitude L, la longitude G, et la hauteur géodésique h mesurée suivant la normale à l'ellipsoïde (h est petit à proximité de la surface terrestre).


----------



## jpmiss (16 Octobre 2009)

J'ai rien compris mais quoi qu'il en soit, le méridien de Paris passe par le centre de l'observatoire de Paris et on voit sur cette carte que l'observatoire et le Panthéon ne sont pas sur le même méridien.

Par contre j'ai pas d'idée pour une nouvelle énigme pour l'instant. Je laisse la main à qui veut la prendre (sauf à Shaolin Soccer HD qui a déjà assez foutu le bordel comme ça  )


----------



## naas (16 Octobre 2009)

Alors remy qui a trouvé une enigme


----------



## r e m y (16 Octobre 2009)

Jules Verne ou Hergé auraient pu s'en inspirer


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Octobre 2009)

Cap Canaveral/Kennedy, Kourou, Bakou ?


----------



## jpmiss (16 Octobre 2009)

Hummm Tu t'es pas trop cassé le cul remy  
Cap Canaveral

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h43 ----------




Nouvoul a dit:


> Cap Canaveral/Kennedy, Kourou, Bakou ?


Bah au lieu de proposer dans le vide, vérifie.... c'est pas tres compliqué a trouver...


----------



## Lamar (16 Octobre 2009)

Bon, ben, la suite ...


----------



## r e m y (16 Octobre 2009)

eh eh... vous avez vu comment on repasse la main à JP?


----------



## jpmiss (16 Octobre 2009)

Bon c'est le WE alors on va rester dans le facile:





Indice1: Gold 

PS @ remy: fumier!


----------



## r e m y (16 Octobre 2009)

Alors pour le deuxième indice, j'ai pensé à la cour de ferme de mon voisin à la campagne... C'est ça?
 Par contre le premier indice....???


----------



## jpmiss (16 Octobre 2009)

Indice 1: Gold
Indice 2: 1985


----------



## Hilader (16 Octobre 2009)

Trouvé ! C'est le Burj Dubai à Dubai ^^ Coordonnées : 25°11'49.89"N
                                                                                   55°16'27.63"E


----------



## shogun HD (16 Octobre 2009)

Tu peux prendre la mienne si tu veux  JP


----------



## jpmiss (16 Octobre 2009)

Hilader a dit:


> Trouvé ! C'est le Burj Dubai à Dubai ^^ Coordonnées : 25°11'49.89"N
> 55°16'27.63"E


C'est bien ça.
Les indices c'etait pour la chanson "un peu plus près des étoiles"  car c'est l'édifice le plus haut du monde... 

Bon tu peux prendre la main si tu fout plus la zone (et si tu apprend a réuire un peu la taille de tes captures d'écran)


----------



## Hilader (16 Octobre 2009)

Voici la nouvelle énigme : 





Indice : de l'or et des cheveux


----------



## jpmiss (16 Octobre 2009)

T'es qui toi pour proposer une énigme?
C'est le nouveau rendez-vous des nioubs fouteurs de zone ici ou quoi?


----------



## Hilader (16 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'es qui toi pour proposer une énigme?
> C'est le nouveau rendez-vous des nioubs fouteurs de zone ici ou quoi?



Je viens de répondre à ton énigme et tu m'as dit de mettre une énigme. C'est ce que je viens de faire. 

Désolé pour la taille de ma première capture.

P.S. : je suis le fils de shogun HD ^^


----------



## r e m y (16 Octobre 2009)

Mais ils se reproduisent à quelle vitesse dans cette famille ?!?!


----------



## naas (16 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais ils se reproduisent à quelle vitesse dans cette famille ?!?!


----------



## shogun HD (16 Octobre 2009)

Il est fort ce hilader quand même........


----------



## Mac*Gyver (16 Octobre 2009)

bon alors meme ici ya des peres qui essaient de placer leur fils 

Bon apparemment Hilader a bien repondu donc son enigme est valide (ca m'a tout l'air de la Thailande mais ya des tonnes de templs comme ca la bas)


----------



## Hilader (16 Octobre 2009)

Je vais aller me coucher, je vous laisse réfléchir. Je donnerai d'autres indices demain matin si vous n'avez pas trouvé d'ici là.

Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## Lamar (16 Octobre 2009)

En Inde, on donne ses cheveux au temple qui se fait des "c...." en or avec. 
Mais je n'arrive pas à retrouver ce temple là. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h06 ----------

Le temple de Tirumala, mais je ne le trouve pas sur google earth. Zut !


----------



## jpmiss (16 Octobre 2009)

Hilader a dit:


> Je viens de répondre à ton énigme et tu m'as dit de mettre une énigme. C'est ce que je viens de faire.
> 
> Désolé pour la taille de ma première capture.
> 
> P.S. : je suis le fils de shogun HD ^^


Merde j'avais pas vu je croyais que c'était shogun qui avait répondu.
Mea culpa


----------



## Lamar (16 Octobre 2009)

C'est bon, je l'ai :
Rangoon, voici les coordonnées :
 16°47'54.66"N
 96° 8'59.65"E
La pagode Shwe Dagon qui contient les cheveux de Boudha.


----------



## Hilader (17 Octobre 2009)

C'est bien ça, bien joué. La pagode Shwe Dagon est recouverte de 700kg d'or et abriterai 8 cheveux de boudha. 

A toi Lamar


----------



## r e m y (17 Octobre 2009)

Bon y'a quand même une énigme dont j'aimerais bien avoir la solution...

Qui de Shogun HD, Hilader et Naas est le fils de qui ????


----------



## Hilader (17 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Bon y'a quand même une énigme dont j'aimerais bien avoir la solution...
> 
> Qui de Shogun HD, Hilader et Naas est le fils de qui ????



Alors pour remy, naas et l'ami de shogun HD et moi (Hilader) je suis le fils de shogun HD. Tout simplement ^^


----------



## Lamar (17 Octobre 2009)

Bon, nouvelle énigme pas très dure (il me semble) :

1° indice : i need to go ! (mon anglais est nul, mais ça devrait aller).
2° indice : date marquante pour New York.
3° indice : c'est chic ! (mais il y a un jeu de mots assez nul).

Plus la photo qui va bien :


----------



## r e m y (17 Octobre 2009)

Hilader a dit:


> Alors pour remy, naas et l'ami de shogun HD et moi (Hilader) je suis le fils de shogun HD. Tout simplement ^^



ah ok ok... Naas et son père Shogun ont eu un fils ensemble.. et c'est toi! :rateau:
Tout s'éclaire!


----------



## Lamar (17 Octobre 2009)

Shogun HD en parlant de Naas :



shogun HD a dit:


> Il a Un Boulot le pére !!!!!!!!
> Il est fort mon fils normal c est mon fils ;-)



Cette énigme là n'est pas encore résolue !


----------



## shogun HD (17 Octobre 2009)

A bon ;-p


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon c'est le WE alors on va rester dans le facile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mais non c'est Barad Dùr


----------



## shogun HD (17 Octobre 2009)

Je suis dans le flou le plus total


----------



## jpmiss (17 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> Je suis dans le flou le plus total


Tu sais que tu as le droit de lire les pages précédentes? :rateau:


----------



## Lamar (18 Octobre 2009)

Mon énigme ne vous intéresse pas ? Dites le franchement et on pourra se concentrer sur naas et sa descendance (ou ascendance, j'ai pas compris). :rateau:


----------



## naas (18 Octobre 2009)

Le fric c'est chic raport a la bourse ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h33 ----------

Date marquante c'est le 11 septembre ou le crac boursier ?


----------



## Lamar (18 Octobre 2009)

Non (mais pas loin, sauf qu'il y a un jeu de mot, foireux).
Ni l'un ni l'autre.


----------



## shogun HD (18 Octobre 2009)

Le premier de l an a new york ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h30 ----------

J ai l impression qu on est en France


----------



## Lamar (18 Octobre 2009)

Non.
Non.


----------



## shogun HD (18 Octobre 2009)

C est en Europe ?


----------



## naas (18 Octobre 2009)

About your first enigme what the hell you wanna say by " I need to go " I'm a bit confused to be honnest.


----------



## Lamar (18 Octobre 2009)

@ Shogun :
Tu as la réponse dans l'indice 3.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h55 ----------




naas a dit:


> About your first enigme what the hell you wanna say by " I need to go " I'm a bit confused to be honnest.



Mon anglais est mauvais, donc en fait il y a un indice, mais pas en anglais dans cette phrase.


----------



## naas (18 Octobre 2009)

On parle bien de la ville ou de l'état ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h43 ----------

Faut que j'y aille = fuck gi ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h45 ----------

Ce qui bien sur ne m'amene a rien :bebe:


----------



## Lamar (18 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> On parle bien de la ville ou de l'état ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h43 ----------
> 
> ...



On parle bien de la ville de New York : il faut trouver une date, avec le jour et le mois (il y a deux années différentes qui sont importantes pour la ville de New York, à la même date).
Le fait que "i need to go" veuille dire "il faut que j'y aille" n'a aucune importance. La réponse est dans deux mots utilisés dans cette phrase.
Bonne chance.
(pensez aux autres indices, en fait il faudrait partir de la fin pour réduire le champs des possibles).


----------



## r e m y (18 Octobre 2009)

I need to go  =  GI  ?

Où trouve-t-on des GI's à New York??

Un monument commémorant une guerre?


----------



## shogun HD (18 Octobre 2009)

Memorial Hall, Farmingdale, Comté de Suffolk, État de New York 11735


Memorial Hall, Farmingdale, Comté de Suffolk, État de New York 11735Memorial Hall, Farmingdale, Comté de Suffolk, État de New York 11735


----------



## Lamar (18 Octobre 2009)

J'ai pas dit que c'était à New York (d'ailleurs ce n'est pas à New York). L'indice de New York permet de localiser précisément l'endroit (c'est le nom de la place) une fois que l'on connait le continent (indice 3) et le pays (indice 1).
Si avec ça vous ne trouvez pas ...


----------



## shogun HD (18 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> Memorial Hall, Farmingdale, Comté de Suffolk, État de New York 11735


----------



## Lamar (18 Octobre 2009)

Et par rapport aux indices, ça donne quoi ?
(c'est pas là du tout : pas le bon continent, désolé).


----------



## shogun HD (19 Octobre 2009)

C est a Lomé au Togo

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h11 ----------

Ave 2 Fevrier, Lomé, Togo

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h12 ----------

IMG_1702.PNG

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h16 ----------

Monument de l'independance
Ave 2 Fevrier, Lomé, Maritime
Itinéraire
indice 1 to Go
indice 2 indépendence
indice 3 Afrique


----------



## naas (19 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> C est a Lomé au Togo
> Ave 2 Fevrier, Lomé, Togo
> IMG_1702.PNG
> Monument de l'independance
> ...


yeap


----------



## shogun HD (19 Octobre 2009)

Attendons la réponse De Lamar


----------



## naas (19 Octobre 2009)

dis donc les indice :sick:
i need to go : togo lamar faut la trouver celle la


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> C est a Lomé au Togo
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h11 ----------
> 
> ...


Dis donc toi, le WE avec naas n'a pas été très profitable on dirait. Même pas foutu de poster une capture ou un lien vers google maps...  :rateau:


----------



## naas (19 Octobre 2009)

il poste avec son fofophone et c'est pour ça que j'ai posté le lien depuis le mac


----------



## r e m y (19 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> dis donc les indice :sick:
> i need to go : togo lamar faut la trouver celle la



C'est effectivement d'un niveau d'anglais aussi bon que celui du créatif Toyota qui leur a créé le slogan
Today, Tomorrow, Toyota !

(desormais je prononce systématiquement TOUILLOTA)


----------



## Lamar (19 Octobre 2009)

Dis donc, il est très bien le slogan que j'ai vendu à Toyota ! 

trêve de plaisanteries, bravo à shogun fils de ... son père.
Le 2 février c'est la date de création de New York par les Hollandais. 

Bon à toi.


----------



## shogun HD (19 Octobre 2009)

INDICE : "au début çà m'éNERVA mais PLUTO m'intéressa"


----------



## gKatarn (19 Octobre 2009)

NERVA / PLUTO : Reacteur nucléaire, mais après ?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (19 Octobre 2009)

TONAPAH un autre indice?


----------



## shogun HD (19 Octobre 2009)

où qu'il est le centre d'essai


----------



## Mac*Gyver (19 Octobre 2009)

c'est dans le nevada mais ya des trous partout la-bas


----------



## Lamar (19 Octobre 2009)

Jackass flat, dans le Nevada ?


----------



## gKatarn (19 Octobre 2009)

Jackass Flat, Nevada ?


----------



## Lamar (19 Octobre 2009)

C'est Jackass Flat*s* exactement ! (grillé mon grand) :rateau:


----------



## shogun HD (19 Octobre 2009)

Jackass Flat, Nevada ? Super les gars pour le projet nerva 
mais pour pluto .............


----------



## naas (19 Octobre 2009)

Plutôt il es complètement Mickey de la tête


----------



## shogun HD (19 Octobre 2009)

Ouaip mais on ne cherche pas Disneyland ....   ;-)


----------



## shogun HD (19 Octobre 2009)

pour le projet nerva c'est ici 36.830988,-116.278696 



PLUTO n'est pas loin ....................


----------



## Lamar (19 Octobre 2009)

Et c'est pas ça Jackass flats ?


----------



## naas (19 Octobre 2009)

trouvi


----------



## Lamar (19 Octobre 2009)

Mais la capture elle correspond au Nevada ou à la californie ?

Dis Naas, mettre un truc en anglais, c'est fait exprès après l'énigme du Togo ? Tu as vu que mon anglais est pitoyable ! :rateau:


----------



## naas (19 Octobre 2009)

Lamar a dit:


> Mais la capture elle correspond au Nevada ou à la californie ?
> 
> Dis Naas, mettre un truc en anglais, c'est fait exprès après l'énigme du Togo ? Tu as vu que mon anglais est pitoyable ! :rateau:


en fait j'ai cherché avec vos indications et ai suivi les routes, car l'article parle de 6 routes.
pour tomber sur la capture de shogun HD du vrai pifometre 

NOUVELLE ENIGME
Le géniteur de son dos a du s'inspirer de l'hydre. (coriace)
ce n'est pas une bicyclette. (la ça peut passer)
certains cray la termine en moins de quelques secondes (trop facile)

pas de capture, trop facile à reconnaître


----------



## shogun HD (20 Octobre 2009)

le CERN en suisse peut ^tre


bravo pour l'enigme précédente


----------



## naas (20 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> le CERN en suisse peut ^tre
> 
> 
> bravo pour l'enigme précédente


nanh pas en suisse et pas le CERN, c'est une engime pour les macophiles


----------



## shogun HD (20 Octobre 2009)

Cupertino ?


----------



## naas (20 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> Cupertino ?



et pourquoi ?


----------



## shogun HD (20 Octobre 2009)

Siège d' Apple

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h09 ----------

1 Infinite Loop
Cupertino&#8206; CA
États-Unis


----------



## naas (20 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> Siège d' Apple
> 1 Infinite Loop
> Cupertino&#8206; CA
> États-Unis


sûr ?
et re pourquoi ?


----------



## gKatarn (20 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> et re pourquoi ?



_Paskeu_ sans doute


----------



## Mac*Gyver (20 Octobre 2009)

bon les gars ca avance pas la, alors je m'insurge :rateau::

- ca n'a plus rien a voir avec google earth maintenant :mouais: (alors si on pose une question du style charade et qu'un gards reponds "euh cassoulet"  et qu'en fait personne de sensé ne peux trouver la reponse a une question si obscure mais il se trouve que le mec qui reponds est le fils caché de celui qui pose la question alors ou on va?)


- deuxio je vois pas le rapport entre la question et la reponse


[YOUTUBE]watch?v=fvxFzBLv1s0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## r e m y (20 Octobre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> ....qu'un gards reponds "euh cassoulet"  ...



J'ai trouvé! c'est Castelnaudary!!

J'ai bon?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (20 Octobre 2009)

HS:
zut comment vous faites pour mettre une video ioutube dans le post, jái tout essayé, meme de trouver de l'aide dasn les FAQ...


----------



## naas (20 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> J'ai trouvé! c'est Castelnaudary!!
> 
> J'ai bon?


nanh rien a voir avec le mac :bebe:



Mac*Gyver a dit:


> HS:
> zut comment vous faites pour mettre une video ioutube dans le post, jái tout essayé, meme de trouver de l'aide dasn les FAQ...



balises youtube sur l'interface macgé 




Ce n'est pas du tout une charade mais trois indices construits selon un niveau de difficulté correspondant à la connaissance du monde apple.

Pour ce qui est du censé, que veux tu que je fasse, je ne comprends pas 

Si tu regardes bien je me suis abstenu de répondre sur des énigmes dont je connaissais ou la réponse ou des indices qui n'étaient pas posté ici, et mis à part Shogun HD personne n'a posté depuis mon énigme, alors plutôt que de te "surger", cherche   

Enfin et pour finir, à une réponse donnée sans explication relatives aux indices, je réponds pourquoi.
maaaaaala 

je vous donne une indice supplémentaire pour décoder le troisième indice, le cray est capable de le résoudre en moins de 2 secondes, c'est une blaque qui circulait notamment à propos de la puissance des cray 3


----------



## shogun HD (20 Octobre 2009)

1 Hydre 2 têtes mais 1 dos
infinite ??
loop calcul itératif

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h01 ----------

Deux cycles non alors infini


----------



## naas (20 Octobre 2009)

nous sommes sur la bonne voie


----------



## Mac*Gyver (20 Octobre 2009)

no problemo (mais ca fait du bien de s'insurger un peu :love

bon, chuis out pour cette enigme c'est pas dans mes cordes.

ps: oui j'ai vu les balises youtube mais ca a jamais mis la video dans le post. pas grave


----------



## naas (20 Octobre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> ps: oui j'ai vu les balises youtube mais ca a jamais mis la video dans le post. pas grave


il te faut mettre uniquement la reference de la vidéo (la fin du lien ex: fvxFzBLv1s0 ) et non pas le lien en entier 

avec les dernières questions de shogun HD et mon indice supplémentaire tu peux trouver


----------



## shogun HD (20 Octobre 2009)

j ai trouvé non ?


----------



## naas (20 Octobre 2009)

Personne ? 
Tout le monde sèche alors que la réponse est connue mais qu'aucun indice n'est trouvé 
je vous donne la solution alors ?


----------



## shogun HD (20 Octobre 2009)

bin ouaip explique 

1 infinite loop
cupertino

j'avais trouvé non ? j'ai donné des arguments je pense et en plus pour un nioub c"est pas mal et sans photo!!!


----------



## jpmiss (21 Octobre 2009)

Bof moi les énigmes de geek...  ca m'en remue une sans réveiller l'autre.


----------



## shogun HD (21 Octobre 2009)

salut JP


----------



## naas (21 Octobre 2009)

Donc indice du cray: c'est a propos de la boucle infinie, qui est l'adresse du siège d'Apple. La blague était que les cray étaient si rapide qu'ils pouvaient exécuter une boucle infinie en moins de deux secondes. (c'est decrit dans la page wikipedia d'apple )

Pour l'indice a propos de la bicyclette: Steve jobs a voulu un certain temp renommer le projet Macintosh en bicyclette (  ) devant la résistance interne il a laisse tomber et le mac est reste le mac. Maaaaaala.





Pour le premier indice, c'était très difficile (annoncé remarquez  ) , car c'est l'illustration du dos du clavier de l'apple 20ème anniversaire ou Spartacus, pour je ne sais quelle raison (drogue sûrement  ), ils ont pondu un guide fil câble en forme de serpent :bebe: .


----------



## shogun HD (21 Octobre 2009)

bijour naas


----------



## naas (21 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bof moi les énigmes de geek...  ca m'en remue une sans réveiller l'autre.



culture générale mon gars   




shogun HD a dit:


> bijour naas


 a toi mon gars (trop fort ce nioube  :rateau:  )


----------



## jpmiss (21 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> culture générale mon gars


Ah nan justement. EN 2 énigmes tu as réussi à nous pondre un truc sur une AES et une autre sur Apple. Regarde bien google earth et tu verra qu'il y'a plein de chose qui n'ont rien a voir avec le mac sur terre...


----------



## shogun HD (21 Octobre 2009)

Ouais bon ok  çà fait lèche


----------



## naas (21 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah nan justement. EN 2 énigmes tu as réussi à nous pondre un truc sur une AES et une autre sur Apple. Regarde bien google earth et tu verra qu'il y'a plein de chose qui n'ont rien a voir avec le mac sur terre...



ah murdeux 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h27 ----------




shogun HD a dit:


> Ouais bon ok  çà fait lèche


on attends ton enigme


----------



## shogun HD (21 Octobre 2009)

on en a oublié un


----------



## naas (21 Octobre 2009)

Bon celle al devrait pas trop poser de problèmes 
bieeennn je viens de faire tous les aeroports de la page wikipedia et rien :sleep:


----------



## shogun HD (21 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Bon celle al devrait pas trop poser de problèmes
> bieeennn je viens de faire tous les aeroports de la page wikipedia et rien :sleep:


 
normal je suis l'un des rares à le connaitre et bientôt vous...............bien entendu


----------



## Mac*Gyver (21 Octobre 2009)

c'est incroyable le nombre de concorde qu'on peut voir sur Google map, je dois etre a mon 6 ou 7eme alors que je pensais quíl n'y en avais que 2-3 (et encore, certains sont sous hangars).

bon, pas trouvé pour le moment

---------- Post added at 16h05 ---------- Previous post was at 16h00 ----------

c'est pas un concorde alors, c'est un pale copie des russes ou des chinois....?


----------



## r e m y (21 Octobre 2009)

Un Tupolev?

Ou alors c'est un concorde miniature dans un parc d'attraction dans le style "France Miniature"...


----------



## shogun HD (21 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Un Tupolev?
> 
> Ou alors c'est un concorde miniature dans un parc d'attraction dans le style "France Miniature"...


 
nan nan un vrai ...............

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h12 ----------




Mac*Gyver a dit:


> c'est incroyable le nombre de concorde qu'on peut voir sur Google map, je dois etre a mon 6 ou 7eme alors que je pensais quíl n'y en avais que 2-3 (et encore, certains sont sous hangars).
> 
> bon, pas trouvé pour le moment
> 
> ...


 


nan nan


----------



## naas (21 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Un Tupolev?
> 
> Ou alors c'est un concorde miniature dans un parc d'attraction dans le style "France Miniature"...



le tupolev a des ailes stabilisatrices à l'avant et le nez noir et ses tuyères sont plus proches du fuselage, c'est bien un concorde.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (21 Octobre 2009)

bon, premierement est-ce que tu peux nous confirmer qu'il n'est pas dans la liste ci-dessous?
Sinon on va commencer par les barrer un par un  :

Numéro     Immatriculation     Premier vol     Dernier vol     Heures de vol     Localisation
001     F-WTSS     2 mars 1969     19 octobre 1973     812     Musée de l'air et de l'espace, Le Bourget, France
002     G-BSST     9 avril 1969     4 mars 1976     836     Fleet Air Arm Museum, Yeovilton, Angleterre
101     G-AXDN     17 décembre 1971     20 août 1977     632     Imperial War Museum, Duxford, Angleterre
102     F-WTSA     10 janvier 1973     20 mai 1976     656     Musée Delta - Athis Paray Aviation, Athis-Mons, France
201     F-WTSB     6 décembre 1973     19 avril 1985     909     Usine Airbus, Toulouse, France
202     G-BBDG     13 décembre 1974     24 décembre 1981     1282     Brooklands Museum, Weybridge, Angleterre
203     F-BTSC     31 janvier 1975     25 juillet 2000     11989     Détruit au décollage (Vol 4590 Air France) à Gonesse, près de Paris, France
204     G-BOAC     27 février 1975     31 octobre 2003     22260     Aéroport de Manchester, Viewing Park, Angleterre
205     F-BVFA     27 octobre 1976     12 juin 2003     17824     Centre Steven F. Udvar-Hazy, musée national d'aéronautique, Chantilly, États-Unis
206     G-BOAA     5 novembre 1975     12 août 2000     22768     Museum of Flight, East Lothian, Écosse
207     F-BVFB     6 mars 1976     24 juin 2003     14771     Auto & Technik Museum, Sinsheim, Allemagne
208     G-BOAB     18 mai 1976     15 août 2000     22296     Aéroport Heathrow, Londres, Angleterre
209     F-BVFC     9 juillet 1976     27 juin 2003     14332     Usine Airbus, Toulouse, France
210     G-BOAD     25 août 1976     10 novembre 2003     23397     Aviators Sports and Recreation Center de Brooklyn, New York, États-Unis
211     F-BVFD     10 février 1977     27 mai 1982     5814     Accidenté, ses restes sont entreposés à Dugny, près du Bourget, France.
212     G-BOAE     17 mars 1977     17 novembre 2003     23376     Aéroport international Grantley Adams, La Barbade
213     F-BTSD     26 juin 1978     14 juin 2003     12974     Musée de l'air et de l'espace, Le Bourget, France.
214     G-BOAG     21 avril 1978     5 novembre 2003     16239     Museum of Flight, Seattle, États-Unis
215     F-BVFF     26 décembre 1978     14 juin 2000     12421     Aéroport Paris-Charles-de-Gaulle, Roissy, France
216     G-BOAF     20 avril 1979     26 novembre 2003     18257     Filton, Bristol, Angleterre

ps: pour Toulouse j'en ai vu qu'un, j'espere que c'est pas le second...
​


----------



## shogun HD (21 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> le tupolev a des ailes stabilisatrices à l'avant et le nez noir et ses tuyères sont plus proches du fuselage, c'est bien un concorde.


 *
racheter il y a qques années par les américains


----------



## r e m y (21 Octobre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> bon, premierement est-ce que tu peux nous confirmer qu'il n'est pas dans la liste ci-dessous?
> Sinon on va commencer par les barrer un par un  :
> 
> Numéro     Immatriculation     Premier vol     Dernier vol     Heures de vol     Localisation
> ...



Tu as même pensé à celui offert par British Airways à la Barbade... c'est bien!


----------



## Mac*Gyver (21 Octobre 2009)

si si, il y est dans la liste :
212     G-BOAE     17 mars 1977     17 novembre 2003     23376     Aéroport international Grantley Adams, La Barbade

sauf que j'ai pas pu le voir sur google earth.

Tiens, ya meme un Concorde Pepsi?


----------



## naas (21 Octobre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> si si, il y est dans la liste :
> 212     G-BOAE     17 mars 1977     17 novembre 2003     23376     Aéroport international Grantley Adams, La Barbade
> 
> sauf que j'ai pas pu le voir sur google earth.
> ...


il est dans cette liste ?

celui de la barbade est dans un hanger

je pencherais pour celui de toulouse, mais je ne le trouve pas encore


----------



## Mac*Gyver (21 Octobre 2009)

ah ouiiiiiiiiiiiiii il est la


----------



## r e m y (21 Octobre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> ah ouiiiiiiiiiiiiii il est la



je dirais plutôt là!

(j'ai pas été assez rapide sur ce coup....)


----------



## shogun HD (21 Octobre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> bon, premierement est-ce que tu peux nous confirmer qu'il n'est pas dans la liste ci-dessous?
> Sinon on va commencer par les barrer un par un  :
> 
> Numéro Immatriculation Premier vol Dernier vol Heures de vol Localisation
> ...


 

je vois que monsieur est bien renseigné ......................il est dans la liste

dans les années 90 je l'ai vu au décollage à marignane (suite à maitenance)


----------



## Mac*Gyver (21 Octobre 2009)

he he

---------- Post added at 16h53 ---------- Previous post was at 16h50 ----------

Une nouvelle enigme?

je peux je peux ???


----------



## naas (21 Octobre 2009)

je te laisse l'enigme que tu as honteusement trouvée grâce à mes indications   
faites des gosses :casse:


----------



## r e m y (21 Octobre 2009)

quoi? McGyver est aussi un rejeton de Naas???

Purée, j'y comprends rien dans cette famille....


----------



## shogun HD (21 Octobre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> ah ouiiiiiiiiiiiiii il est la


 


bon à toi


çà c'est joué à poil de cul    domage nass et remy


----------



## Mac*Gyver (21 Octobre 2009)

ah non non, aucun lien de parenté la (a moins que mon pere soit un geek passant sa retraite sur un mac sans que je le sache ) , mais etant de Toulouse, je me devais de trouver celle la 

Bon, je vous emmene a la mer:



Difficile de doser la difficulté, alors un indice viendra si ca bloque trop.


----------



## shogun HD (21 Octobre 2009)

http://maps.google.fr/maps?hl=fr&tab=wl

c ile saint paul

en antartique 38°43 41S  71°31 19 E


----------



## Mac*Gyver (21 Octobre 2009)

quelqu'un veut bien mettre un lien google map valide rapidement pour le griller celui-la 

_"en antartique 38°43 41S  71°31 19 E" _: dans l'eau


----------



## shogun HD (21 Octobre 2009)

J ai bon ?


----------



## r e m y (21 Octobre 2009)

ben... ton lien GoogleMaps, c'est plutôt ressemblant à la France...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (21 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> J ai bon ?





merde, tu vas te prendres des coups de couteaux suisses si tu continues

oui t'as bon... 

rah, dire que je me preparais a distiller qq indices de ci de la...

bon, ben je l'aurai pas tenu longtemps mon enigme, a toi 

ps: pour ceux qui cherchaient, c'est effectivement Saint-Paul , une ile volcanique francaise donc le cratere ouvert sert de havre aux bateaux dans les mers glacees de l'hemisphere sud (que c'est beau)


----------



## shogun HD (21 Octobre 2009)

Avec iPhone dur


----------



## naas (21 Octobre 2009)

...edit


----------



## shogun HD (21 Octobre 2009)

-38.729849,77.515926


----------



## shogun HD (21 Octobre 2009)

1 er indice : si tu entends le mur


----------



## jpmiss (21 Octobre 2009)

Base navale sous marine de Bangor, WA


----------



## shogun HD (21 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Base navale sous marine de Bangor, WA


 

no comment 


bon pour toi 


next


----------



## jpmiss (21 Octobre 2009)

Indice: un des 3 coins


----------



## shogun HD (21 Octobre 2009)

base aerienne ?


----------



## shogun HD (21 Octobre 2009)

a question idiote ............................32.364883,-64.692049


----------



## Mac*Gyver (21 Octobre 2009)

c'est na !!!

au triangle des bermudes

---------- Post added at 22h41 ---------- Previous post was at 22h38 ----------

:mouais:


----------



## shogun HD (21 Octobre 2009)

je m'entraine


----------



## jpmiss (21 Octobre 2009)

murde l'indice etait trop simple!
suivant!


----------



## shogun HD (21 Octobre 2009)

indice : DB


----------



## Lamar (21 Octobre 2009)

Eh ben les gars ça décanille en ce moment. Je n'ai même pas le temps de chercher (faut dire que j'ai une vie moi :rateau.


----------



## shogun HD (22 Octobre 2009)

:sleep: bonne nuit


----------



## Lamar (22 Octobre 2009)

Ok, à demain alors.


----------



## naas (22 Octobre 2009)

Oh on peut même pas ce faire une soirée entre amis. C'est quoi ces fous furieux de l'énigme !


----------



## naas (22 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> indice : DB


rapport aux decibels ?
(les bell labs ne correspondent pas)


----------



## r e m y (22 Octobre 2009)

DB ça peut être la Deutsche Bahn... donc une gare quelque part en Allemagne


----------



## shogun HD (22 Octobre 2009)

Nan nan


----------



## Mac*Gyver (22 Octobre 2009)

on dirait un disque dur geant vu du ciel....   (on vois meme la tete de lecture)

ok je ->


----------



## r e m y (22 Octobre 2009)

Dragon Ball?
DataBase ?
Direction du Budget?


----------



## shogun HD (22 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Dragon Ball?
> DataBase ?
> Direction du Budget?


 
nan

nan

nan

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h20 ----------




Mac*Gyver a dit:


> on dirait un disque dur geant vu du ciel....  (on vois meme la tete de lecture)
> 
> ok je ->


 


nan nan nan


----------



## Mac*Gyver (22 Octobre 2009)

c'est un opera ou une salle de concert


----------



## shogun HD (22 Octobre 2009)

indice supplémentaire:  logo ailé


----------



## Mac*Gyver (22 Octobre 2009)

une usine de riz taureau ailé


----------



## naas (22 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> indice supplémentaire:  logo ailé








?


----------



## shogun HD (22 Octobre 2009)

je m y attendais à celle là


----------



## Mac*Gyver (22 Octobre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> c'est un opera ou une salle de concert



tu peux confirmer ou pas si ca a un rapport avec la musique???


----------



## shogun HD (22 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> ?


 
nan nan

REGARDEZ LA FORME DU BÄTIMENT (MAIS PAS TOUT)


----------



## Mac*Gyver (22 Octobre 2009)

une forme 'acoustique'+ un parking enorme a l'arriere: c'est une salle de concert


----------



## shogun HD (22 Octobre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> une forme 'acoustique'+ un parking enorme a l'arriere: c'est une salle de concert


 

NAN NAN


----------



## naas (22 Octobre 2009)

On dirait un aigle stylisé. un organisme d'etat ou une grosse boite.
j'aurais tendance a dire un organisme d'etat us


----------



## shogun HD (22 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> On dirait un aigle stylisé. un organisme d'etat ou une grosse boite.
> j'aurais tendance a dire un organisme d'etat us


 

NAN  


ENLEVER LE  GROS DEMI DISQUE


----------



## Mac*Gyver (22 Octobre 2009)

un instrument scientifique geant


----------



## naas (22 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> NAN
> 
> 
> ENLEVER LE  GROS DEMI DISQUE


vi ça j'ai compris


----------



## ubusky (22 Octobre 2009)

yop,

un centre de recherche genre CERN...


----------



## naas (22 Octobre 2009)

'tain j'ai trouve, le siège d'aston martin !
faut que j'aille chercher les enfants, je vous donne le lieu après


----------



## shogun HD (22 Octobre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> un instrument scientifique geant


 

NAN NAN

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h50 ----------

DERNIER INDICE VU QU4IL Y A DU MONDE 



INDICE:  AM


----------



## r e m y (22 Octobre 2009)

L'indice arrive en retard par rapport à la réponse de Naas....


----------



## shogun HD (22 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> L'indice arrive en retard par rapport à la réponse de Naas....


 

désolé çà fuse ici


----------



## naas (22 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> 'tain j'ai trouve, le siège d'aston martin !
> faut que j'aille chercher les enfants, je vous donne le lieu après



maaaala !


----------



## shogun HD (22 Octobre 2009)

Je ne vois que des points de vente sur ton post

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h18 ----------

C est pas à Londres

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h22 ----------

Suis sur phophone


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2009)

Toi faut que t'arrete avec cette histoire d'iPhone. Il est pile poil le lien de naas ...


----------



## shogun HD (22 Octobre 2009)

ok naas bon a toi

je t envoie l image que j ai eu en cliquant ton lien

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h44 ----------

Jp je t assure que le lien renvoi sur Londres avec les différents points de vente aston Martin essaie si tu as un iPhone ;-)


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> ok
> 
> [/COLOR]Jp je t assure que le lien renvoi sur Londres avec les différents points de vente aston Martin essaie si tu as un iPhone ;-)


J'ai pas d'iPhone mais force est de constater que pour ce jeu ça marche pas bien et ça fout souvent le bordel dans tes post et dans le fil. Donc si t'as pas d'autre moyen de te connecter bah... fais autre chose...


----------



## r e m y (22 Octobre 2009)

C'est vrai quoi! achète-toi un vrai téléphone! 
C'est quoi ce truc de geek qui fout le souk sur nos forums!

Tu veux pas un Mac aussi pendant que tu y es?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (22 Octobre 2009)

pourquoi Aston Martin? et pourquoi DB?

ah David Brown, ok... 

(enfin que DB pour pour trouver Aston Martin, faut chercher dur)


----------



## Fìx (22 Octobre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> pourquoi Aston Martin? et pourquoi DB?



DB 7 peut-être?


----------



## r e m y (22 Octobre 2009)

AM pour Aston MArtin
et DB... pour Aston Martin DB9 j'imagine

Quant au batiment, effectivement si on enlève le demi disque, on peut y voir les ailes du logo d'Aston Martin.


----------



## shogun HD (22 Octobre 2009)

DB David brown qui racheta la marque

logo ailé pour Le logo d Aston Martin

AM effectivement Aston Martin


----------



## naas (22 Octobre 2009)

Je voulais vous faire deviner sealand mais elle n'apparaît, trop petite :bebe:
Enigme suivante donc :





premier indice: TG


----------



## Mac*Gyver (22 Octobre 2009)

ok, je valide le resultat :love:

(je vais me faire tuer ici moi)


----------



## shogun HD (22 Octobre 2009)

Sept-îles au Québec ?


----------



## naas (22 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> Sept-îles au Québec ?


nanh (je ne connaissais même pas  )

indice: ce n'est pas qu'un aéroport


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> Sept-îles au Québec ?


Je ne voit pas l'intérêt de poser une question aussi précise. Si tu crois que c'est ça tu va vérifier sur GE et si c'est pas ça tu passe au autre chose.
Tu va encore me dire ouais mais avec un iPhone blah blah blah.. Mais merde aux iPhones à la fin!


----------



## shogun HD (22 Octobre 2009)

Style maison de travolta


----------



## naas (22 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je ne voit pas l'intérêt de poser une question aussi précise. Si tu crois que c'est ça tu va vérifier sur GE et si c'est pas ça tu passe au autre chose.


tout a fait thierry 



> Mais merde aux iPhones à la fin!


ah la non je me surge   

bon JP tu me le laisse tranquille mon petit nioube ou alors tu lui file un bon coup de boule rouge et on parle plus :rateau:  



shogun HD a dit:


> Style maison de travolta


pas de travolta nanh


----------



## shogun HD (22 Octobre 2009)

Y as que çà a branler râler ?


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> Y as que çà a branler râler ?


Non j'ai pas que ça a branler. Ca fait plusieurs fois que je te fais remarquer que tu poste n'importe comment mais tu n'en tiens aucun compte et ça commence à me faire chier.


----------



## naas (22 Octobre 2009)

je recapepete:
TG
Aéroport mais pas que ça
Pas travolta


----------



## shogun HD (22 Octobre 2009)

Jp trouve au lieu de râler


----------



## naas (22 Octobre 2009)

<ceci est un message a caractère informatif>


shogun HD a dit:


> Jp trouve au lieu de râler


(il est terrible mon nioube un vrai fauve  )

Bon on va faire quelque chose, vous allez vous régler ça en MP (message privé) car vous polluez trop ce fil et cela n'a plus rien a voir avec l'enigme. (barre)

Shogun HD appuie ici c'est le lien pour un mp a jpmiss
merki 

</ceci est un message a caractère informatif>


----------



## Mac*Gyver (22 Octobre 2009)

ya comme un coup d'arret la?

t'es vivant Shogun?

perso chuis pas fan de cette enigme (je tiens a chercher tout ce dont TG sont les initiales, apres DB et AM j'ai ma claque). RDV sur la suivante.


----------



## Fìx (22 Octobre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> (je tiens a chercher tout ce dont TG sont les initiales)



Étant spectateur depuis un moment du « différent » qui oppose Shogun et Jpmiss, j'aurai bien ma p'tite idée...  mais ça n'aurait aucun rapport avec le jeu...


----------



## shogun HD (22 Octobre 2009)

http://maps.google.fr/maps?f=q&sour...9822,-0.531764&spn=0.014708,0.038581&t=h&z=15


je suis vivant il m en faut plus   (voir kendo sur youtube) et avec la réponse si mon lien foire pas:mouais:

c'est Dunsfold park le lieu de tournage de Top Gear


----------



## Lamar (22 Octobre 2009)

Tu fais quoi Shogun dans la vie ?
Tu passes ton temps sur le net et GE ?


----------



## shogun HD (22 Octobre 2009)

employé

pour le reste j'aime bien le principe du forum avec des gens cool( enfin presque une histoire d'amour qui commence :love

et trouver le résultat c'est bien aussi 


je présente par la même occasion mes excuses pour le souk que j'ai mis au début

franchement désolé


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> je présente par la même occasion mes excuses pour le souk que j'ai mis au début
> 
> franchement désolé


No problemo.
On repart sur des bases saines et zou à toi la main.


----------



## naas (22 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> c'est Dunsfold park le lieu de tournage de Top Gear


exact, top gear (TG) est un émission culte de bagnoles, les trois animateurs sont des fous furieux 
la plupart des connaisseurs écrivent TG et non top gear d'ailleurs, de la même manière que fifth gear est FG, bien qu'ils aient arrêté cette année , mais leur show était moins sympa et de loin.
tapez top gear dans youtube et vous allez vous régaler 

donc le shogun HD, nioube de feu(  ) c'est a toi pour la prochaine enigme


----------



## shogun HD (22 Octobre 2009)

ok JP no problemo 

Nouvelle enigme : (facile) 

je ne vais tout de même pas monopolisé le forum déjà que j'arrive comme un chien dans un jeu de quille.........(nan mais)


indice : mon nom est B... , J.... B...


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2009)

Bon, c'est en rapport avec James Bond. Maintenant faut trouver lequel 
C'est marrant j'ai fait une petite recherche sur le sujet cet aprèm en vue d'une future énigme mais j'ai pas vu ce truc.


----------



## shogun HD (22 Octobre 2009)

comme quoi les grands esprits se rencontrent


----------



## naas (22 Octobre 2009)

c'est une base de lancement ? on dirait une zone d'évacuation des fumées en bas, bien que d'habitude cela soit bien plus grand... cf baikonour
j'hesite entre une base de lancement et un observatoire


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2009)

Ok c'est le Paranal Hotel à côté du VLT (vu dans Quantum of Solace)


----------



## naas (22 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ok c'est le Paranal Hotel à côté du VLT (vu dans Quantum of Solace)


si en plus il faut voir le film :sleep:   remarque il y a un telescope pas loin  :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> si en plus il faut voir le film :sleep:   remarque il y a un telescope pas loin  :rateau:


Je l'ai vu d'un air distrait et ça pas ça qui m'a aidé. Mais Google est mon ami. 

Bon allez j'enchaine avant d'aller au pieu:





Indice: Pas encore pour le tourisme de masse...


----------



## naas (22 Octobre 2009)

Cela sent le desert ça monsieur, il n'y a même pas de route, juste une piste, cela me rappele le bodeideicamp, perdu au milieu de rien


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2009)

Oui c'est dans un désert perdu au milieu de rien (t'es observateur   )
Mais même si le désert autour ne devrait pas beaucoup changer, les bâtisses elles devraient prendre un coup de ravalement de façade.


----------



## naas (22 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Oui c'est dans un désert perdu au milieu de rien (t'es observateur   )



on progresse, nous savons que c'est la ou il n'y a rien :bebe: et si je cliques sur ta signature, cela ma m'aider ? 

_(au pire tu auras gagné des visites :rateau: )_


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> et si je cliques sur ta signature, cela ma m'aider ?


Non

PS: j'ai édité mon post au dessus.


----------



## naas (23 Octobre 2009)

Donc tu n'est pas allé au Kenya ? ( genre question insidieuse a peine voilée  )


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2009)

Jamais. Mais c'est pas par là.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h30 ----------

Allez un petit complément d'indice car la nuit porte conseil: pas encore pour le tourisme de masse = ca va devenir touristique dans pas longtemps mais pas pour les masses avant très longtemps.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> [/COLOR]Allez un petit complément d'indice car la nuit porte conseil: pas encore pour le tourisme de masse = ca va devenir touristique dans pas longtemps mais pas pour les masses avant très longtemps.




C'est pas encore touristique parce que pour l'instant on ne distingue qu'une seule cabane à Tortilla?


----------



## gKatarn (23 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon allez j'enchaine avant d'aller au pieu



Mais tu enchaînes qui tu veux au pieu   



jpmiss a dit:


>



Mon bon JP, imageshack est filtré par le proxy du taf :rose: Aurais-tu l'obligeance de reposter ta photo par _attachement_ par exemple stp ?


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> C'est pas encore touristique parce que pour l'instant on ne distingue qu'une seule cabane à Tortilla?


Oui mais les travaux ont commencés mais ça ne se voit pas sur GE



gKatarn a dit:


> Mon bon JP, imageshack est filtré par le proxy du taf :rose: Aurais-tu l'obligeance de reposter ta photo par _attachement_ par exemple stp ?


OK mais pas sur que ca t'avance a grand chose en fait


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2009)

Nouvel indice: 1000 Euros/km


----------



## gKatarn (23 Octobre 2009)

Eurékâ, mais c'est dans le désert !!!   





Oui, je sors loin...









/merci JP 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h12 ----------




			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Indice: pas encore pour le tourisme de masse = ca va devenir touristique dans pas longtemps mais pas pour les masses avant très longtemps.
> Oui mais les travaux ont commencés mais ça ne se voit pas sur GE
> Nouvel indice: 1000 Euros/km



Désert ? va y avoir du monde ? 1000&#8364;/ km... Est-ce un coin perdu qui _prendrait_ de la valeur d'un seul coup suite à une découverte, style pétrole, or ou diamants ?


----------



## naas (23 Octobre 2009)

ou la maman de barrack :love:


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> -
> 
> Désert ? va y avoir du monde ? 1000&#8364;/ km... Est-ce un coin perdu qui perdrait de la valeur d'un seul coup suite à une découverte, style pétrole, or ou diamants ?


Du monde non c'est pas le terme aproprié (pas du tourisme de masse) mais plus de gens qu'aujourd'hui.
Non pas de découverte. Relis bien mes messages j'ai dis que c'est les batiments qui allaient prendre un coup de jeune. Et le terrain n'a surement pas perdu de valeur (je pense qu'il a du en prendre au contraire). Et le prix indiqué ne concerne pas une surface si non j'aurais écrit Km²


----------



## gKatarn (23 Octobre 2009)

Arf, c'est _prendrait_ et pas _perdrait_ de la valeur, dsl :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Oui mais les travaux ont commencés mais ça ne se voit pas sur GE



Donc, les travaux se font sous terre....


----------



## shogun HD (23 Octobre 2009)

Il était une fois dans ......

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h17 ----------

Je pense a plein de trucs......
Route ou train ou
 pipe Line ou ligne telephone

dur dur


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Donc, les travaux se font sous terre....


Surement en partie mais c'est par pour ça qu'on les voit pas. Ils ont commencé il y'a peu et les images de GE ne sont pas à jour.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Surement en partie mais c'est par pour ça qu'on les voit pas. Ils ont commencé il y'a peu et les images de GE ne sont pas à jour.




Donc, si je résume, c'est un endroit perdu pas très loin des tortillas où l'on construirait, entre autre sous terre, une sorte de complexe pour privilégiés, comprenant.... un hôtel 5 étoiles ?


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Donc, si je résume, c'est un endroit perdu pas très loin des tortillas où l'on construirait, en autre sous terre, une sorte de complexe pour privilégiés, comprenant.... un hôtel 5 étoiles ?


Absolument mais c'est pas un hotel.
Edit: en fait y'aura bien un Hotel 5 Etoiles mais on y viendra pas pour ça.

Autre indice: les touristes qui viendront ici n'en seront qu'au début du voyage.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (23 Octobre 2009)

une nouvelle base de lancement pour voyages intersideraux....


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> une nouvelle base de lancement pour voyages intersideraux....


"Intersidéraux" surement pas (en tous cas pas au début) mais tu es sur la bonne voie.


----------



## Arlequin (23 Octobre 2009)

Hello

un complexe simulant la vie sur la lune/sur mars ?


----------



## duracel (23 Octobre 2009)

La base des futures avions spaciaux pour touristes fortunés?
Le truc paumé dans le désert que Virgin essaye de mettre au point?


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2009)

duracel a dit:


> La base des futures avions spaciaux pour touristes fortunés?
> Le truc paumé dans le désert que Virgin essaye de mettre au point?


C'est ça. A priori les travaux ont commencés en juin.
Maintenant trouve moi ou c'est.
Au final ça devrait ressembler à ça:


----------



## Arlequin (23 Octobre 2009)

l'est pas petit le désert du nouveau mexique


----------



## gKatarn (23 Octobre 2009)

Mojave Spaceport



> Les vols spatiaux de Virgin Galactic décolleront dans un premier temps du centre Mojave Spaceport, un site magnifique en plein désert californien, qui permettra de profiter d'une vue spectaculaire sur la côte Pacifique. Il s'agit également du site où est implantée l'entreprise Scaled Composites de Burt Rutan, du lieu de naissance du SpaceShipOne et du site où est actuellement construit le SpaceShipTwo. Il permettra de disposer d'un site de lancement parfait pour cette aventure exceptionnelle.




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h19 ----------

/edit : non, c'est Spaceport America



> Virgin Galactic établira ensuite son siège social et ses activités d'exploitation de vols spatiaux au sein du centre Spaceport America, au Nouveau-Mexique, qui constitue le premier spatioport à usage commercial au monde. Financé par l'état du Nouveau-Mexique et actuellement en cours de conception et de construction, il offrira des infrastructures de pointe et un site magnifique d'où les astronautes en herbe pourront réaliser leur rêve. Par ailleurs, Virgin Galactic étudie déjà sérieusement d'autres sites potentiels d'implantation de spatioports à travers le monde, dans l'objectif d'étendre ses activités et de rendre les voyages dans l'espace aussi accessibles que possible au plus grand nombre.



J'ai pas GoogleMaps, je le vois dans http://maps.google.com/ mais je vois pas les coordonnées :rose:

/edit : Ah si,voilà : 32.931759,-106.931477


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> l'est pas petit le désert du nouveau mexique


Ben ouais mais moi j'ai bien trouvé alors la victoire ne serra accordé qu'a celui qui me montrera exactement l'endroit que j'ai posté.
Au boulot! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h25 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> J'ai pas GoogleMaps, je passe par http://maps.google.com/ et je vois pas les coordonnées :rose:


On le trouve aussi bien avec Google Maps qu'avec Google Earth.

Magnez vous ça devrait plus durer longtemps...


----------



## gKatarn (23 Octobre 2009)

J'ai édité mon post : 32.931759,-106.931477


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2009)

And ze ouineur iz gKat! 
A toi


----------



## gKatarn (23 Octobre 2009)

Bon, je vais déjeuner


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2009)

Putain ces vioques, si ça bouffe pas à heure fixe c'est comme si c'etait la fin du monde!


----------



## gKatarn (23 Octobre 2009)

Alors alors...

Indice : _Les sanglots longs des violons de l'automne_...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (23 Octobre 2009)

ca sent le camembert cette enigme. J arrive pas a affiner (oh le jeu de mots) , ya trop de batteries la bas


----------



## Arlequin (23 Octobre 2009)

un chateau dans l'Aisne ?


----------



## LeProf (23 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Indice : _Les sanglots longs des violons de l'automne_...



rapport avec le D-Day ?  ou Verlaine ?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (23 Octobre 2009)

bon je lache ma piste: le jour le plus long -> un fortin en Normandie mais j'ai fait toute la cote, pas reussi a voir celui la


----------



## LeProf (23 Octobre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> bon je lache ma piste: le jour le plus long -> un fortin en Normandie mais j'ai fait toute la cote, pas reussi a voir celui la



je faisais la même chose  ... je vais me rabattre sur l'Angleterre maintenant ... mais ca risque d'être long et peut être inutile


----------



## gKatarn (23 Octobre 2009)

Les indices ne mènent pas forcément aux pistes les plus évidentes 


Vous voulez un autre indice ?


----------



## yvos (23 Octobre 2009)

Chateau de Coucy 

+49° 31' 18.40", +3° 19' 5.09"


----------



## LeProf (23 Octobre 2009)

Ca a l'air d'être bon ... 
Yvos, peux-tu nous expliquer ton raisonnement pour trouver l'énigme svp ?


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Octobre 2009)

Après avoir parcouru la Normandie, le Cotentin (débarquement), Metz, Mons et autres petits bleds (Verlaine), je me suis dirigé vers Stradivarius, Crémone (violons), maintenant c'est parti pour la Grande vadrouille, sanglots :casse: 
Un petit indice serait effectivement bienvenu


----------



## gKatarn (23 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Chateau de coucy
> 
> +49° 31' 18.40", +3° 19' 5.09"



Total respect 

L'indice suivant que j'allais donner était "_Tu n'auras que ce que le sort te donnera_" qui fait référence au vase de Soissons.


----------



## yvos (23 Octobre 2009)

Eminement complexe 

c'est un chateau, donc j'ai cherché un chateau. Jusque là, vous suivez?

Mais quelqu'un a parlé de manière très assurée d'un chateau dans l'Aisne. Je connais un chateau dans l'Aisne en ruine en cours de restauration.

Je sais, c'est puissant :style:


----------



## LeProf (23 Octobre 2009)

Trop fort !!! 

Allez c'est à toi de taffer pour la nouvelle énigme maintenant


----------



## yvos (23 Octobre 2009)

Let's go.

Indice: jardin luxuriant


----------



## yvos (23 Octobre 2009)

Second indice : aigle


----------



## Fìx (23 Octobre 2009)

Alamut, Iran...


Mais j'suis pô fier! :rose: 


J'ai joué avec ...... Google _(tout court)_!


Bouuuh!! ... Voulais juste tester! (et savoir éventuellement comment les autres faisaient!  ) Pardon! :rose:


----------



## yvos (23 Octobre 2009)

:afraid: 

Bravo ! 

Alamut,  littéralement "nid d'aigle" en persan, forteresse de la secte des Assassins.

Jardins luxuriants car la légende indique que les fedayin découvraient des jardins luxuriants situés dans la forteresse, sous l'emprise du haschich, qui a soit disant donné l'étymologie d'assassin. La promesse de revoir ce paradis les incitait à ne pas refuser la mort.


----------



## LeProf (23 Octobre 2009)

merde m'a grillé, j'allai poster aussi :rose:  ... merci wikipédia (dans mon cas)

... bon ben, au suivant !


----------



## Fìx (23 Octobre 2009)

Ok ok...

Bon bin j'poste une photo pour pas laisser le jeu mourir.... mais dès qu'c'est trouvé j'me sauve! :rose: 

J'vous ferai pas d'Histoire, pas assez calé :rateau: ... mais j'vais rester dans les châteaux... 

Indice : ordures

_(j'sens que ça va être très facile!  )_


----------



## yvos (23 Octobre 2009)

chateau neuf de naples. edit: evidemment, non, c'est pas ça


----------



## Fìx (23 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> chateau neuf de naples.



C'est vrai qu'y'a des coins pas très propres là bas...  mais non, c'est pas c'ui là!^^


----------



## gKatarn (23 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Alamut,  littéralement "nid d'aigle" en persan, forteresse de la secte des Assassins.
> 
> Jardins luxuriants car la légende indique que les fedayin découvraient des jardins luxuriants situés dans la forteresse, sous l'emprise du haschich, qui a soit disant donné l'étymologie d'assassin. La promesse de revoir ce paradis les incitait à ne pas refuser la mort.



Je vous conseille d'ailleurs la lecture de l'ouvrage de V. Bartol, excellent  et finalement, tjrs d'actualité.


----------



## Fìx (23 Octobre 2009)

Euuuh...... il vaut vraiment le coup c'bouquin ou c'est une suite d'un récent et passionnant sujet  dont on peut lire des extraits ça et là sur le forum en ce moment? 


_(me méfie maintenant! :rateau:  )_

Sinon....

J'donne un nouvel indice?... Ou...? :rose: (c'est pas tout ça mais y'a Ko Lanta qui va pas tarder là! :sick:  )​


----------



## gKatarn (23 Octobre 2009)

Non, c'est vraiment un bon livre


----------



## Fìx (23 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Non, c'est vraiment un bon livre



Ok ok! Bah j'essaierai de penser à y jeter un coup d'oeil la prochaine que j'me baladerai à la Fnac ou quoi...

Pour l'instant, j'suis collé au Fléau..... un beau morceau c'ui là! (m'attendais pas!  )


Mais il est vraiment bien....... et lui aussi, on ne peut plus d'actualité!!! :mouais: (limite prédiction quoi! :mouais: ... si toutefois on croyait les médias! :rateau: )


Bon bon...... bref hin?! 


Allez j'balance mon indice N°2 = pas loin du Groland du Centre! 


Ce qui fait :


Indice N° 1 = Ordures
Indice N°2 = pas loin du Groland du Centre! 


Hey heu, faites moi le plaisir de trouver là parceque j'ai pu d'autres indices! :rose:


----------



## shogun HD (23 Octobre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Euuuh...... il vaut vraiment le coup c'bouquin ou c'est une suite d'un récent et passionnant sujet dont on peut lire des extraits ça et là sur le forum en ce moment?
> 
> 
> _(me méfie maintenant! :rateau:  )_
> ...


 

sinon quoi ? 
venu d'un vénérable sage ............ on ne discute pas


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2009)

Je pensais à Saumur (le bastion de l'ordure dixit Trust  ) mais c'est pas ça


----------



## Fìx (23 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je pensais à Saumur (le bastion de l'ordure dixit Trust  ) mais c'est pas ça



Ah non c'est pas une référence à quelque chose (pas assez de culture pour me permettre ça! :rateau: )..... ce n'est en fait qu'un vilain jeu de mot!  _(si on peut apeller ça comme ça d'ailleurs! :rateau_


----------



## gKatarn (23 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je pensais à Saumur (le bastion de l'ordure dixit Trust  )



Serais-tu antisocial ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Octobre 2009)

*ANTISOCIAL, TU PERDS TON SANG FROID !!!*


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2009)

Hop hop hop c'est quoi ce burdel?! 

Bon faudrait peut etre un indice suplémentaire...


----------



## naas (24 Octobre 2009)

Poubelle = mr poubelle = Caen = chateau de Caen = perdu c'est pas celui la 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h10 ----------

Groland = Quend-Plage-les-Pins = perdu  je sèche :sick:


----------



## Fìx (24 Octobre 2009)

Bah moi j'sais pas.... j'pensais que dès le premier indice ce serait trouvé! 

Bon, toujours autour du premier indice... j'aurai pu aussi dire : camion...

Toujours pas?.... 

Mais vous faisiez quoi quand y'avait pyramide à la télé? :mouais: 


_(pour naas, c'est pas du tout dans ce sens qu'il faut chercher pour le second indice!^^)_


PS : n'hésitez pas à utiliser Google ou autre pour trouver hein?!... Parceque sinon, faut vraiment être de ce coin là pour connaître!


----------



## Romuald (24 Octobre 2009)

camion + ordures = benne


----------



## Fìx (24 Octobre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> camion + ordures = benne



Ca c'est pas mal du tout!!! 

Reste plus qu'à comprendre mon deuxième indice pour situer l'endroit... et Google fera le reste! 


Indice N° 2 : Groland du Centre


----------



## shogun HD (24 Octobre 2009)

faut dire que tes indices................mouais:mouais:


----------



## Fìx (24 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> faut dire que tes indices................mouais:mouais:



Si tu veux j'peux donner direct le nom en même temps que l'image... 

... le principe de l'indice, c'est justement que ce soit assez flou pour rendre le jeu plus intéressant...

Enfin c'est comme ça que je le vois... :king:


----------



## naas (24 Octobre 2009)

Groland du centre... Genre prendre les lettres de centre ou rapport a groland

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h53 ----------

En fait il faut trouver la psycho du posteur


----------



## Fìx (24 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Groland du centre... Genre prendre les lettres de centre ou rapport a groland
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h53 ----------
> 
> En fait il faut trouver la psycho du posteur



lol! 

Non non, pas besoin d'aller très loin....... juste une déduction à faire, et l'affaire est dans le sac! 

Où peut-on lire « Groland du Centre » hormis l'intérieur de mes messages?


----------



## shogun HD (24 Octobre 2009)

Si tu veux j'peux donner direct le nom en même temps que l'image... 

oh oui car les châteaux j'en ai le tourni


----------



## Romuald (24 Octobre 2009)

Les mots, ça ne fait pas que s'écrire, ça se prononce aussi


----------



## Fìx (24 Octobre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Les mots, ça ne fait pas que s'écrire, ça se prononce aussi



C'est vrai!^^ (pour l'instant, t'es celui qui s'rapproche le plus!  )


Bon j'arrive pas à jauger là.... 

Vous me maudissez de laisser l'énigme là où elle en est ou faut que j'en rajoute un couche? :rose:


J'suis sûr qu'il y a assez de piste pour que quelqu'un trouve mais bon.... j'voudrai pas bloquer le jeu tout le week end quoi... :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (24 Octobre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> C'est vrai!^^ (pour l'instant, t'es celui qui s'rapproche le plus!  )


Je ne fais pas que me rapprocher ! J'ai vécu à côté pendant un an 






Donc mes coups de main sont des vrais coups de main, les gars.


----------



## yvos (24 Octobre 2009)

Chateau de Beynes


Ordure -> Benne
Groland du Centre = yvelines

 48°51'22.91"N ,   1°52'28.31"E


----------



## Fìx (24 Octobre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Je ne fais pas que me rapprocher ! J'ai vécu à côté pendant un an
> 
> Donc mes coups de main sont des vrais coups de main, les gars.



Et moi depuis maintenant 28 ans (1/2 [c'est important les demis à mon âge! :bebe:  ])! 



yvos a dit:


> Chateau de Beynes
> 
> 
> Ordure -> Benne
> ...



Et voilà!!!  Fallait faire le rapprochement entre le lieu où j'indique habiter et le véritable endroit qui est marqué dans mon pseudo (78)

Ensuite une recherche : château+yvelines sur google menait à une liste de château où l'on pouvait trouver Beynes....


Ptêt un peu tordu, mais bon, voilà... on y est! 


À Yvos donc!^^


----------



## yvos (24 Octobre 2009)

C'est parti.


Premier indice : Toto


----------



## shogun HD (24 Octobre 2009)

et bien on va rigoler


----------



## jpmiss (24 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> C'est parti.
> 
> 
> Premier indice : Toto


Connaissant tes gouts musicaux je serais très surpris qu'il s'agisse du groupe Toto ou de Toto Cotugno (ou alors tu baisse gravement dans mon estime)


----------



## gKatarn (24 Octobre 2009)

Ce sont des rizières à gauche ?


----------



## yvos (24 Octobre 2009)

oui


----------



## shogun HD (24 Octobre 2009)

en Afrique ?


----------



## yvos (24 Octobre 2009)

Nope.

Indice 2 : des bateaux renversés


----------



## Chang (25 Octobre 2009)

Un rapport avec la tribu Toto du West Bengal ?

Le hic c'est que je ne trouve pas de riziere aux alentours ...


----------



## yvos (25 Octobre 2009)

Non...pas au Benguale

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h47 ----------

Indice 3 : Wallace et Weber


----------



## yvos (25 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Non...pas au Benguale
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h47 ----------
> 
> Indice 3 : Wallace et Weber




Plus précisément : Lignes Wallace et Weber


----------



## jpmiss (25 Octobre 2009)

Bon ok maintenant on sait dans quel coin on est:







Reste plus qu'a comprendre les 2 premiers indices!


----------



## yvos (25 Octobre 2009)

Hé hé


----------



## jpmiss (25 Octobre 2009)

Question: tu as choisi l'endroit de ta capture juste parce que bon voilà c'est joli ou parce qu'il y'a (ou il s'est passé) qq chose de particulier à cet endroit?


----------



## yvos (25 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Question: tu as choisi l'endroit de ta capture juste parce que bon voilà c'est joli ou parce qu'il y'a (ou il s'est passé) qq chose de particulier à cet endroit?



c''est joli et un peu particulier, donc sur la zone désormais isolée, ça peut se trouver. Il faut regarder les maisons aussi, leur forme est particulière (d'où le choix). Beaucoup de choses insolites sont rattachées à cette région.

Indice 4 : la vie et la mort


----------



## jpmiss (25 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> c''est joli et un peu particulier, donc sur la zone désormais isolée, ça peut se trouver. Il faut regarder les maisons aussi, leur forme est particulière (d'où le choix). Beaucoup de choses insolites sont rattachées à cette région.


Ce que je voulais dire c'est que ta capture tu aurais aussi bien plus la faire 2 km plus loin ou pas?


----------



## yvos (25 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ce que je voulais dire c'est que ta capture tu aurais aussi bien plus la faire 2 km plus loin ou pas?




oui, dans le sens où cette zone n'a rien de spécifique par rapport à la région autour (tout ce qu'ai indiqué peut s'appliquer à la région)

non parce que sinon, il n'y aurait pas la rivière (comme point de repère) ni les maisons (spécifiques) qui peuvent mettre un peu sur la voie.


indice 5 : des bébés dans les arbres


----------



## shogun HD (25 Octobre 2009)

http://maps.google.fr/maps?q=-2.948...6,119.882126&spn=0.0048,0.006856&z=17&iwloc=A



Kete Kesu 
j'ai trouvé (avec beaucoup de chance )les toitures en forme de bateau

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3206238


----------



## jpmiss (25 Octobre 2009)

Wow! Bravo 
Yvos tu peux nous expliquer les indices (a part les lignes et les bateau renversés)?


----------



## yvos (25 Octobre 2009)

Bravo !  

Le pourquoi des indices :

"Toto", pour Tau Tau, qui sont des figurines des défunts qui peuplent les falaises de région (Tana Toraja)...cf lien de Shogun.

"Bébé dans les arbres" car à proximité immédiate du site, on y enterrait il y a encore 15 ans les nouveaux nés décédés pour leur permettre de continuer à grandir grâce à la croissance de l'arbre

"Wallace  et Weber", cf les deux lignes qui encadrent l'île de Sulawesi..couplé avec la définition souvent mauvaise sur GE sur la zone, cela permettait de repérer quelques zones probables

"Bateaux renversés" pour la forme des maisons traditonnelles du coin dont quelques unes apparaissent sur la capture d'image. On retrouve un peu de ces formes ailleurs (Sumatra et aux sud des Philippines) mais elles font partie de l'identité de la région.

Et "vie et mort", car elles sont totalement liées dans la culture Toraja, à travers les rituels et comportements quotidiens.


----------



## shogun HD (26 Octobre 2009)

merci 


indice:" toute première fois"


----------



## Chang (26 Octobre 2009)

C'est moi ou l'image ne s'ouvre pas ? J'ai beau essayer plusieurs fois, je n'arrive pas a la voir en cliquant dessus ...


----------



## Romuald (26 Octobre 2009)

C'est toi, ou ton navigateur, ou la chine :rose:

Chez moi ça fonctionne.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Octobre 2009)

Fastoche: Observatoire de Haute-Provence
Pas compliqué à trouver: on voit clairement que c'est un observatoire et on dirait bien que c'est dans le sud de la France. ENsuite y'a plus qu'à demander à wikipédia la liste de observatoires de France et de chercher parmi ceux qui sont dans le sud (je savais déjà que c'était pas celui de Nice ni le CERGA du plateau de Calern) et hop.
Et c'est d'ailleurs là qu'on comprend l'indice: C'est à l'observatoire de Haute-Provence que la première planète extrasolaire (ou _exoplanète_) fut découverte en 1995...


----------



## gKatarn (26 Octobre 2009)

Ah, moi je croyais que l'indice faisait référence à la chanson de _Jeanne Mas_




























Oui, je sors


----------



## shogun HD (26 Octobre 2009)

And the winnnnner is jpmiss

bravo !! Effectivement c est là que fut découvert la première planète par une équipe franco Suisse par un moyen optique en 1995 !

Au 19 octobre 2009 403 exoplanetes ont été découvertes. 

Bon à toi


----------



## jpmiss (26 Octobre 2009)

Dans GE certaines zone sont en très haute résolution.
Trouvez celle-ci:

Indice: un boulevard et un siège


----------



## jpmiss (26 Octobre 2009)

Indice 2: Napoléon III _vs_ Schwarzenegger


----------



## naas (26 Octobre 2009)

'Tain les gars vous chômez pas pendant le week end 
c'est les campagnes d'Autriche contre la France ou le fait que napoléon 3 a été exilé en amérique ?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Octobre 2009)

Pour le 1er indice, c'est une campagne de Napoléon II mais pas en Autriche
Pour le 2eme indice c'est pour ressituer le lieu découvert grâce à l'indice 1

Indice 3: homonyme


----------



## yvos (26 Octobre 2009)

Magenta ? Après faut chercher un camping ou un camp de jeunesse chrétienne ?


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Octobre 2009)

Napoléon II ? De la part de jpmiss, je ne m'attendais pas à cette coquille  :style:
Sebastopol en Californie, à tout hasard 
Welcome to zoo camp


----------



## jpmiss (26 Octobre 2009)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Napoléon II ? De la part de jpmiss, je ne m'attendais pas à cette coquille  :style:
> Sebastopol en Californie, à tout hasard
> Welcome to zoo camp


C'est ça mais il faut le lien Google Maps ou les cordonnées pour que ça soit validé.
Le premier qui poste ça a gagné


----------



## gKatarn (26 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le premier qui poste ça a gagné


Je serais malhonnête, je le ferais de suite


----------



## shogun HD (26 Octobre 2009)

pas de rapport avec " les enfants de don quichotte" par hasard ?

la banderole peut-elle nous aider "welcome to xxx camp"?


----------



## jpmiss (27 Octobre 2009)

t'es fatiguant tu sais...  La solution aux indices a été trouvée...
Reste plus qu'a fouiller un peu pour trouver le coin.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h49 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> Je serais malhonnête, je le ferais de suite


Bah vas y, de toutes façons depuis 2 ans 1/2 ont peut etre malhonnête de façon totalement décomplexée...


----------



## naas (27 Octobre 2009)

Moi je suis malhonnête mais je vais me coucher


----------



## jpmiss (27 Octobre 2009)

Allez, encore un petit effort, c'est dans un rayon de moins de 2 km du centre.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Allez, encore un petit effort, c'est dans un rayon de moins de 2 km du centre.


Vers le Nord-Ouest... :rateau:


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Octobre 2009)

On est bien par là au moins ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2009)

Bon, je vais abréger vos souffrances...


38° 24' 40.44" N
122° 50' 25.73" O


----------



## yvos (27 Octobre 2009)

'tain mais je me suis déchiré les yeux toute la soirée hier en laissant de côté les zones apparement à faible résolution...Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils sont allés investiguer cette zone de 20m² à une résolution aussi élevée au milieu d'une zone aussi mal couverte ! 

c'est quoi? le camp de boyscoots du Mollah Omar???


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Octobre 2009)

Plus récemment, P. Villa (alias jpmiss) a clairement démontré, notamment en réalisant de nombreux remontages et appariements entre niveaux différents, que le degré de préservation du site de *Terra-Amata* avait été largement surestimé, que les hypothèses faisant intervenir des huttes étaient improbables et que les niveaux archéologiques ne pouvaient pas être considérés comme des unités indépendantes. Elle propose également de revoir à la baisse lancienneté des séries acheuléennes, qui dateraient denviron 230 000 ans avant le présent.
:hosto:


----------



## Mac*Gyver (27 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> 'tain mais je me suis déchiré les yeux toute la soirée hier en laissant de côté les zones apparement à faible résolution...Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils sont allés investiguer cette zone de 20m² à une résolution aussi élevée au milieu d'une zone aussi mal couverte !
> 
> c'est quoi? le camp de boyscoots du Mollah Omar???



bonne question. 
On dirait un test de resolution. Apparement, lévenement en question et meme l'ecriteau etaient la pour ca non ?


----------



## jpmiss (27 Octobre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Bon, je vais abréger vos souffrances...
> 
> 
> 38° 24' 40.44" N
> 122° 50' 25.73" O


A toi


----------



## naas (27 Octobre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Bon, je vais abréger vos souffrances...
> 38° 24' 40.44" N
> 122° 50' 25.73" O


Si je fais un copier coller de 





> 38° 24' 40.44" N 122° 50' 25.73" O


 il me propose Stockholm  :bebe: 

Dis moi monsieur JPmiss, comment ton esprit pervers a trouvé ce truc hummmmm


----------



## jpmiss (27 Octobre 2009)

Il faut remplacer le O de ouest par W de west

J'ai trouvé ça en cherchant...


----------



## naas (27 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ça en cherchant...


mouais mouais mouais on veux pas citer ses sources pour les futures enigmes : D 
Bon d'un autre coté qui cherche trouve


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Octobre 2009)

Moi ce qui m'intéresserait quand même c'est de connaître le cheminement de pensée, le niveau d'acuité visuelle et l'activité hors forum du posteur; parce que pour aller dénicher ça, il faut être bien motivé et avoir du temps bien disponible; c'est résolu, et on n'apprend rien sur rien, à part l'exercice terramatien; autant faire des mots croisés (niveau 6, Canard enchaîné, Nobs, Le Monde trop facile, Libé un peu tordu parce qu'on ne sait jamais si c'est un mot ou plusieurs mais on s'adapte &#8230; etc, c'est plus vite résolu :rateau 
 

Par exemple, c'est bien beau de trouver cette espèce de camping festif à Sebastopol, CA, il faudrait aussi que l'on sache après coup de quoi il s'agit; sur ce coup-là, Google est aussi incompétent que Wikipedia. Sinon autant poster des énigmes GE ours blancs sur la banquise, feuille verte en Amazonie patin-coufin


----------



## jpmiss (27 Octobre 2009)

Toi si tu me cherche tu va me trouver. Ca fait 3 messages où je ne dis rien mais ca va pas durer.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> A toi



Bien bien bien, nous n'aurons donc pas plus d'explicatifs sur le camp de boyscoots du Mollah Omar.... 


Alors voici:








indice: fée verte


Bonnes ballades.


----------



## yvos (27 Octobre 2009)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Moi ce qui m'intéresserait quand même c'est de connaître le cheminement de pensée, le niveau d'acuité visuelle et l'activité hors forum du posteur; parce que pour aller dénicher ça, il faut être bien motivé et avoir du temps bien disponible; c'est résolu, et on n'apprend rien sur rien, à part l'exercice terramatien; autant faire des mots croisés (niveau 6, Canard enchaîné, Nobs, Le Monde trop facile, Libé un peu tordu parce qu'on ne sait jamais si c'est un mot ou plusieurs mais on s'adapte  etc, c'est plus vite résolu :rateau
> 
> 
> Par exemple, c'est bien beau de trouver cette espèce de camping festif à Sebastopol, CA, il faudrait aussi que l'on sache après coup de quoi il s'agit; sur ce coup-là, Google est aussi incompétent que Wikipedia. Sinon autant poster des énigmes GE ours blancs sur la banquise, feuille verte en Amazonie patin-coufin



Tu nous casses le melon, là.  

C'est pourtant bien connu que Sebastopol CA, Frank Dubosc y tourne Camping 4. Bref....le simple fait d'avoir une résolution aussi élevée dans GE vaut en soit le détour.


----------



## Nephou (27 Octobre 2009)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Moi ce qui m'intéresserait quand même c'est de connaître le cheminement de pensée, le niveau d'acuité visuelle et l'activité hors forum du posteur; parce que pour aller dénicher ça, il faut être bien motivé et avoir du temps bien disponible; c'est résolu, et on n'apprend rien sur rien, à part l'exercice terramatien; autant faire des mots croisés (niveau 6, Canard enchaîné, Nobs, Le Monde trop facile, Libé un peu tordu parce qu'on ne sait jamais si c'est un mot ou plusieurs mais on s'adapte  etc, c'est plus vite résolu :rateau
> 
> 
> Par exemple, c'est bien beau de trouver cette espèce de camping festif à Sebastopol, CA, il faudrait aussi que l'on sache après coup de quoi il s'agit; sur ce coup-là, Google est aussi incompétent que Wikipedia. Sinon autant poster des énigmes GE ours blancs sur la banquise, feuille verte en Amazonie patin-coufin



Nouvoul ? Tu sors !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h53 ----------

'tain le ban de sujet via iPhone c'est lourd


----------



## naas (27 Octobre 2009)

.... nephou


----------



## Nephou (27 Octobre 2009)

naas ? nouvoul ne risque pas de te lire ici


----------



## jpmiss (27 Octobre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> indice: fée verte


Un quelconque rapport avec l'absinthe?


----------



## shogun HD (27 Octobre 2009)

je pencherai plutôt au nom d'une fusée iranienne ou chinoise........................


la base iranienne de Semnan est floutée


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un quelconque rapport avec l'absinthe?



Certains ont dit qu'elle y pousse.



shogun HD a dit:


> je pencherai plutôt au nom d'une fusée iranienne ou chinoise........................
> la base iranienne de Semnan est floutée



Ce n'est pas en Iran.


Indice 2: site en location


----------



## jpmiss (28 Octobre 2009)

Ok c'est le Cosmodrome de Baikonour

Wikipedia:



> Le *Cosmodrome de Baïkonour* (en russe, _&#1050;&#1086;&#1089;&#1084;&#1086;&#1076;&#1088;&#1086;&#1084; &#1041;&#1072;&#1081;&#1082;&#1086;&#1085;&#1091;&#1088;, &#1041;&#1072;&#1081;&#1179;&#1086;&#1187;&#1099;&#1088; &#1050;&#1086;&#1089;&#1084;&#1086;&#1076;&#1088;&#1086;&#1084;&#1099;_ et signifiant en kazakh « la riche ou la belle steppe », « l'endroit où pousse l'absinthe », « la richesse brune », etc[1]) est un centre spatial international auquel participent conjointement la Russie, l'Ukraine et le Kazakhstan et, de plus en plus divers programmes européens et asiatiques.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ok c'est le Cosmodrome de Baikonour



Ok, je te savais redoutable, mais là... 

A toi la main


----------



## jpmiss (28 Octobre 2009)

Alors indice: Pas de portes ni de pierres qui roulent.


----------



## Arlequin (28 Octobre 2009)

donc un festival où les grands absents furent les bandes à Mick et Jim ?

edit: woodstock donc ...

facile celle là, en manque d'inspiration ? 

 41°41'50.52"N
 74°52'44.78"W

petite question de nioubie sur GE (je ne l'utilise que depuis qques jours, grâce à ce fil  ): lorsqu'une recherche ne donne pas de résultats, il m'est proposé une liste d'adresses à essayer. La plupart du temps ces liens renvoient à un message d'erreur style "adresse pas trouvée, veuillez vérifier la syntaxe blablabla" ... question: pourquoi proposer des liens qui ne servent à rien ???

exemple: j'ai fait une fôte de frappe, GE me propose un lien, je le clique, paf erreur:


----------



## jpmiss (28 Octobre 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> donc un festival où les grands absents furent les bandes à Mick et Jim ?
> 
> edit: woodstock donc ...
> 
> ...


Murde alors je pensais pas que ça tomberait si vite!  

Pour ta question j'ai pas d'idée... Ca fait pas ça chez moi...


----------



## Arlequin (28 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Murde alors je pensais pas que ça tomberait si vite!



le f'rai plus :rose:



jpmiss a dit:


> Pour ta question j'ai pas d'idée... Ca fait pas ça chez moi...



as tu essayé de taper, comme moi "festivazl woodstock" ?


----------



## Arlequin (28 Octobre 2009)

En attendant un éclaircissement, jouons un peu

Indice 1: Prince d'Orange

zou


----------



## jpmiss (28 Octobre 2009)

La Butte du Lion
Le Lion de Waterloo


----------



## Arlequin (28 Octobre 2009)

héhé

rancunier


----------



## jpmiss (28 Octobre 2009)

Allez zou.
Indice: Léon suce pas des glaçons


----------



## Arlequin (28 Octobre 2009)

ça se _corse_, non ?


----------



## jpmiss (28 Octobre 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> ça se _corse_, non ?



Y'a de ça...

Indice 2: bidon crevé.


----------



## Arlequin (28 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Y'a de ça...
> 
> Indice 2: bidon crevé.



pollution ? dégazage ? (oui je sais, nous ne sommes pas en mer  )


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

_Crotte de nez, poil au pied, faite sonner la récré! 
Bout de cifelle, selle de cheval 
Vive la communale ha ha ha 

(Napoleon est mort à Sainte-Hélène
Son fils Leon lui a crevé l'bidon
On l'a trouvé assis sur la baleine
En train d'sucer des arrêtes de poissons)_
R.Gotainer


15°56'04.31" S
5°41'48.85" W


----------



## jpmiss (28 Octobre 2009)

Trop fort!   

A toi


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

indice: Tout le monde pour notre patrie

_En espérant qu'elle n'a pas été déjà proposée_...


----------



## naas (28 Octobre 2009)

israel ? (je ne suis pas chez moi et donc niknik google maps ou earth )


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> israel ? (je ne suis pas chez moi et donc niknik google maps ou earth )



nope, rien à voir avec David.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Octobre 2009)

Ca sent la "Area 51" ça


----------



## shogun HD (28 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca sent la "Area 51" ça


 
mouais nevada


----------



## naas (28 Octobre 2009)

C'est dommage que ce ne soit pas ça ou  ça


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> C'est dommage que ce ne soit pas ça ou  ça



25 km plus au sud du premier, et tu y est 


Edit:... et donc 18 km du second.

Dingue comme ces territoires apparemment arides regorgent de curiosités.


----------



## shogun HD (28 Octobre 2009)

http://maps.google.fr/maps?t=h&hl=fr&ie=UTF8&ll=37.400983,-116.867838&spn=0.015273,0.027423&z=15


c est là


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> http://maps.google.fr/maps?t=h&hl=fr&ie=UTF8&ll=37.400983,-116.867838&spn=0.015273,0.027423&z=15
> 
> 
> c est là



Yep !!  

Bien vu , à toi la main


----------



## naas (28 Octobre 2009)

25 km plus au sud du premier, et tu y est 


Edit:... et donc 18 km du second.
`
re edit:
mega pas juste le grillage  

ma vengeance sera terrrrible


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> re edit:
> mega pas juste le grillage
> 
> ma vengeance sera terrrrible



Ah mais aussi quelle idée de faire ce trajet en voiture... t'as qu'à marcher; et droit!


----------



## jpmiss (28 Octobre 2009)

Faut dire que celui là c'est un des gros classique de GE


----------



## naas (28 Octobre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Ah mais aussi quelle idée de faire ce trajet en voiture... t'as qu'à marcher; et droit!


on peux pas recevoir des amis et poster 



jpmiss a dit:


> Faut dire que celui là c'est un des gros classique de GE


exact, on change de coin ?


----------



## shogun HD (28 Octobre 2009)

Çà marche laisser moi un peu de temps svp merci......


----------



## naas (28 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> Çà marche laisser moi un peu de temps svp merci......


tu ne m'as pas laissé de temps pour trouver l'enigme alors tu tu bouges pour nous en poster une   
(regarde tes emails)


----------



## shogun HD (28 Octobre 2009)

indice :"nouvel eldorado"


----------



## shogun HD (28 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> tu ne m'as pas laissé de temps pour trouver l'enigme alors tu tu bouges pour nous en poster une
> (regarde tes emails)


 


Koté.............Men...........................DOO


----------



## naas (28 Octobre 2009)

volcan ? (pas kilimanjaro, pas fujiyama)


----------



## jpmiss (28 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> indice :"nouvel eldorado"


Alaska?


----------



## shogun HD (28 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> volcan ? (pas kilimanjaro, pas fujiyama)


 

non:love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h24 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> Alaska?


 

non plus:hein:


----------



## naas (28 Octobre 2009)

donc lac de haute montagne.
c'est dommage car le lac de l'eldorado existe 

australie ?


----------



## shogun HD (28 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> donc lac de haute montagne.


 

oui .................

et Murde je m'explique la tache bleu apparait dans Google maps mais pas dans google earth (je vais encore m'en prendre plein la goule par qui vous savez)



deuxieme indice :"indispensable aujourd'hui et pour demain"


----------



## naas (28 Octobre 2009)

fais une capture de google earth en complément 
(il progresse bien mon nioube :love: )


----------



## shogun HD (28 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> fais une capture de google earth en complément
> (il progresse bien mon nioube :love: )


 
de toute façon ce seront les indices qui vont vous aider


----------



## jpmiss (28 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> australie ?


T'as déjà vu de la neige en Australie? 



shogun HD a dit:


> et Murde je m'explique la tache bleu apparait dans Google maps mais pas dans google earth (je vais encore m'en prendre plein la goule par qui vous savez)


Bah nan ça c'est pas de ta faute...


----------



## naas (28 Octobre 2009)

grande classe google earth :love: :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> captures d'endroits divers et variés




Ah ouais, ça aide.  


Antarctique ?


----------



## naas (28 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'as déjà vu de la neige en Australie?









nannnnnh :bebe:


----------



## shogun HD (28 Octobre 2009)

indice 3:"lili belle bien chez notre oncle fernand"


----------



## jpmiss (28 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> nannnnnh :bebe:


Bah des kangourous y'en a même dans les alpes alors ta photo... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> indice 3:"lili belle bien chez notre oncle fernand"




Li Be B C N O F

Table de Mendeleïev....      on cherche une mine d'uranium ?


----------



## shogun HD (29 Octobre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Li Be B C N O F Ne
> 
> Table de Mendeleïev.... on cherche une mine d'uranium ?


 

pas d'uranium mais un des éléments que tu viens de donner 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h11 ----------




naas a dit:


> donc lac de haute montagne.
> c'est dommage car le lac de l'eldorado existe
> 
> australie ?


  NON NON


montagne mais pas Australie

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h17 ----------




wormeyes a dit:


> Ah ouais, ça aide.
> 
> 
> Antarctique ?


 


pas antartique


----------



## jpmiss (29 Octobre 2009)

New Zealand?


----------



## yvos (29 Octobre 2009)

easy : salar de uyuni

par ici

c'est pour le lithium j'imagine...bien que le sel soit aussi indispensable pour faire un bon filet mignon


----------



## shogun HD (29 Octobre 2009)

Bon a toi yvos

explication:
ce gisement regorge de lithium indispensable pour nos batteries de tous les jours mais surtout pour les voitures électriques 
le groupe Boloré avec un exploitant minier sont sur le coup


----------



## yvos (29 Octobre 2009)

Bon, c'est parti alors 


1er indice: Carrefour.


----------



## naas (29 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Bon, c'est parti alors
> 
> 
> 1er indice: Carrefour.










  


bon indice suivant

​


----------



## yvos (29 Octobre 2009)

Han, je ne pensais pas à cela mais cela dit, ça peut (un peu) mettre sur la voie


----------



## naas (29 Octobre 2009)

Espagne, madrid ?


----------



## shogun HD (29 Octobre 2009)

Afrique du nord ?


----------



## yvos (29 Octobre 2009)

Nope, Nope, même si vos suggestions me laissent penser que vous avez déjà identifié quelque chose d'intéressant


----------



## naas (29 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Nope, Nope, même si vos suggestions me laissent penser que vous avez déjà identifié quelque chose d'intéressant



un autre indice


----------



## yvos (29 Octobre 2009)

un mot présent sur cette page vous indiquera clairement le pays


----------



## gKatarn (29 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> New Zealand?


----------



## yvos (29 Octobre 2009)

naaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## naas (29 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> un mot présent sur cette page vous indiquera clairement le pays



australie ?
ton premier indice, c'est express que tu le detaille pas plus, histoire que l'on ne puisse s'en servir ?


----------



## duracel (29 Octobre 2009)

Esplanade des mosquées?


----------



## yvos (29 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> australie ?



nope.


indice 1 : carrefour - pas supermarché mais plutôt voies de communications celèbres 
indice 2 : un mot présent sur cette page vous permet d'identifier le pays

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h43 ----------




duracel a dit:


> Esplanade des mosquées?



non. cela serait plutôt esplanade d'une mosquée 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h43 ----------

nan, toujours rien? 


aller zhou, une histoire de ver


----------



## jpmiss (29 Octobre 2009)

Ok Kachgar, Xinjiang, Chine sur la route de la soie.


----------



## yvos (29 Octobre 2009)

En voilà un qui suit 

le mot, c'était Han..., Chine donc...Zhou devait confirmer...

esplanade de mosquée réduit forcément la recherche...

carrefour car carrefour commercial ancestral...mais fortuitement, les supermarchés Carrefour sont implantés en Chine ...et même dans le Xinjiang à Urumqi (j'ai dejà acheté une baguette là bas  )

voies de communication, histoire de ver, etc...route de la Soie

Le truc, c'est que je choisis des endroits où je suis déjà allé aller forcément, j'me fais choper 

A toi JP  ...(ar contre, j'ai bien peut qu'on morfle à nouveau avec un nouvelle capture d'un camp de zoophiles nudistes à haute résolution :sick::affraid: )


----------



## jpmiss (29 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> A toi JP  ...(ar contre, j'ai bien peut qu'on morfle à nouveau avec un nouvelle capture d'un camp de zoophiles nudistes à haute résolution :sick::affraid: )



Nan ça va plutot etre une zone un peu large.

Indice: Hymne à l'amour 


PS: j'ai trouvé la précédente en cherchant des cartes de la route de la soie puis j'ai regardé là ou il y'avait des carrefours


----------



## DeepDark (29 Octobre 2009)

> Le truc, c'est que je choisis des endroits où je suis déjà allé aller forcément, j'me fais choper


Ah ouais mais si toi aussi tu te mets à faire comme Yvos  :love:







Avec un peu de chance


----------



## jpmiss (29 Octobre 2009)

Murdasse! Trop facile! 

A toi


----------



## DeepDark (29 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Murdasse! Trop facile!
> 
> A toi



Pris de court, je creuse mon idée et reviens dans peu


----------



## Mac*Gyver (29 Octobre 2009)

ok ca c'est sur Sao Miguel aux acores mais je comprends pas la resolution de l'enigme...


----------



## DeepDark (29 Octobre 2009)

Indice : co-organisation.

-------------------------------------

Edit : 


Mac*Gyver a dit:


> ok ca c'est sur Sao Miguel aux acores mais je comprends pas la resolution de l'enigme...


_Hymne à l'amour_ > Piaf > Marcel Cerdan, qui est mort il y a 60 ans dans un accident d'avion sur le_ Pico de Vara_


----------



## jpmiss (29 Octobre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> ok ca c'est sur Sao Miguel aux acores mais je comprends pas la resolution de l'enigme...


C'est le site du crash de l'avion de Marcel Cerdan il y'a 60 ans hier. Edit Piaf a écrit cette chanson (Hhymne à l'Amour) pour lui.

Edit: il y'a de discordances sur le site du crash. Sur Wikipedia on trouve en effet le Pico da Vara sur la page consacrée à Cerdan mais selon d'aotre sources c'est le Pico Redondo (c'est d'ailleurs celui que j'ai pointé).


----------



## gKatarn (29 Octobre 2009)

Le jet d'eau à Genève.

46.207339,6.15582

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h34 ----------

Mais ta photo n'est pas calée sur le nord


----------



## naas (29 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Le jet d'eau à Genève.
> 
> 46.207339,6.15582



murde, j'ai immédiatement pensé au défi de l'amerca's cup, mais un coup de fil avec ... un nioube ma fait rater celle la


----------



## gKatarn (29 Octobre 2009)

Rhooo, les excuses à 2 balles


----------



## yvos (29 Octobre 2009)

geneève


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h42 ----------

je vous murde.......................!!!!!     c'est quoi ces énigmes !


----------



## DeepDark (29 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Le jet d'eau à Genève.
> 
> 46.207339,6.15582



Voilà 
Un peu facile pour le coup 
(ma _"prochaine"_ sera plus corsée, promis )




> Mais ta photo n'est pas calée sur le nord


On ne m'y reprendra plus 


A toi donc


----------



## yvos (29 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> murde, j'ai immédiatement pensé au défi de l'amerca's cup,



idem !

sauf que je ne pensais pas qu'il nous ferait un coup aussi simple alors je suis allé fouiller les emirats arabes unis vu que ça va se passer là bas prochainement !


----------



## gKatarn (29 Octobre 2009)

Vala, z'êtes trop tordus les gars


----------



## naas (29 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> idem !
> 
> sauf que je ne pensais pas qu'il nous ferait un coup aussi simple alors je suis allé fouiller les emirats arabes unis vu que ça va se passer là bas prochainement !


cela compoense avec tes indices "carrefour" qui servent a rien pendant tout l'après midi


----------



## yvos (29 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> cela compoense avec tes indices "carrefour" qui servent a rien pendant tout l'après midi



nan mais t'es nul, naaz, c'est tout.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Le jet d'eau à Genève.
> 
> 46.207339,6.15582
> 
> ...



Il est déjà couché le vieux? 


 :rateau:


----------



## shogun HD (29 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il est déjà couché le vieux?
> 
> 
> :rateau:


 

tu parles de naas ?


----------



## jpmiss (29 Octobre 2009)

En général quand on cite un message c'est souvent a son auteur qu'on fait référence...


----------



## naas (29 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> En général quand on cite un message c'est souvent a son auteur qu'on fait référence...


Ce d'autant plus que l'on se fait une bouffe ensemble ce soir, bordeaux (bon cela vaut pas un chambolle musigny 2001 :rateau: ) et quelque trucs solides pour accompagner 


bon et cette enigme alors


----------



## gKatarn (29 Octobre 2009)

Nan, je ne suis pas couché : je cherche un truc


----------



## yvos (29 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Nan, je ne suis pas couché : je cherche un truc



ton verre à dent? il est sur la commode 

Bonne nuit


----------



## gKatarn (29 Octobre 2009)

Nan, mon sonotone   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h56 ----------

Allez, va falloir chercher un peu...





Indice 1 : Charles


----------



## shogun HD (30 Octobre 2009)

charlebois


vancouver

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h17 ----------

plus pécisément ici


http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...28,-123.259435&spn=0.006274,0.013711&t=h&z=16



MEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2009)

Ou alors Charles hingalls qui passe son temps a couper du bois :bebe:


----------



## Chang (30 Octobre 2009)

Pineze, ca va vite ici ... a peine le temps de s'absenter la soiree et PAF, trois enigmes ... j'essaie de participer mais je peine violement ... :hein: ...


----------



## shogun HD (30 Octobre 2009)

INDICE 1 "les travaux sont finis"


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2009)

pont de millau

moins de 2 min :style:

geoportail lui est a jour


----------



## shogun HD (30 Octobre 2009)

Désolé GKatarn je n'ai pas attendu ta réponse pour posté  pour envoyé l'enigme

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h55 ----------

Bon a toi naas


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2009)

La télévision y fait des ravages
 (c'est volontairement tirés par les cheveux sinon l'énigme ne fait pas deux minutes  )


----------



## gKatarn (30 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> Désolé GKatarn je n'ai pas attendu ta réponse pour posté  pour envoyé l'enigme




Pas de pbm 


Euh, sinon, comment t'as trouvé aussi vite ?

Charles, c'était pour "Charles Trenet", auteur des paroles de "Ma cabane au Canada" et pas Robert Charlesbois


----------



## shogun HD (30 Octobre 2009)

Citation de shogun HD
Désolé GKatarn je n'ai pas attendu ta réponse pour posté  pour envoyé l'enigme
Pas de pbm 


Euh, sinon, comment t'as trouvé aussi vite ?

Charles, c'était pour "Charles Trenet", auteur des paroles de "Ma cabane au Canada" et pas Robert Charlesbois 

C est simple j ai tout de suite vu que c était du flottage de bois donc "Charlebois" je me suis dit Canada deux trois coups de mulot et hop 
Vancouver
j ai trouvé la rivière et hop en avant je remonte le cours d' eau mais pas n importe comment ! En regardant bien. L image ce qui saute aux yeux c est la couleur verte de l'eau  avec un brin
 de maron mais surtout l angle des bout de bois ce qui permet de déduire que c était dans un coude ou une rive inclinée à 30 degrés environ voilà !


----------



## gKatarn (30 Octobre 2009)

Bravo


----------



## shogun HD (30 Octobre 2009)

Par contre pour celle de naas je sèche......


----------



## gKatarn (30 Octobre 2009)

Naas, c'est une route ou une piste d'aviation au milieu ?


----------



## Romuald (30 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Naas, c'est une route ou une piste d'aviation au milieu ?


Vu la largeur, je dirai une piste, mais dans un sale état. Par contre j'habiterai bien la petite cagna à toit violet en haut à gauche... D'autant qu'elle a l'air de donner sur un lagon plutôt que sur l'océan


----------



## gKatarn (30 Octobre 2009)

C'est grand, mais si çà se trouve, c'est tout poucrave dedans


----------



## Romuald (30 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est grand, mais si çà se trouve, c'est tout poucrave dedans


Bah, un coup de streetview© quand on saura où c'est, picétou


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Naas, c'est une route ou une piste d'aviation au milieu ?


piste d'avion 


Romuald a dit:


> Vu la largeur, je dirai une piste, mais dans un sale état. Par contre j'habiterai bien la petite cagna à toit violet en haut à gauche... D'autant qu'elle a l'air de donner sur un lagon plutôt que sur l'océan


c'est la maison du gouvernement, bien vu pour le lagon 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h49 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> Bah, un coup de streetview© quand on saura où c'est, picétou


pas trop disponible la bas


----------



## Romuald (30 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> pas trop disponible la bas


Va savoir pourquoi, je m'en doutais un peu


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Va savoir pourquoi, je m'en doutais un peu


internet et la tv leur a apporté pas mal n'empêche


----------



## yvos (30 Octobre 2009)

tuvalu

.tv, quoi


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> tuvalu


bien tu l'as vu 

la particularité de cette ile est qu'elle est la propriétaire du nom de domaine .tv sur internet


----------



## yvos (30 Octobre 2009)

je vous laisse la main, j'ai pas le temps de préparer un truc correct et intéressant


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2009)

Puis ce que personne s'y colle j'y vais 
l'indice est la photo de droite


----------



## shogun HD (30 Octobre 2009)

pour la photo indice tu ne te serais pas trompé de taille ?


----------



## gKatarn (30 Octobre 2009)

Tu devrais faire preuve de compassion envers les vieux qui ont la vue qui baisse... 

Ton indice, tu peux pas le faire *PLUS GROS *stp ?


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2009)

_maaala le post est édité avec la même chose en plus grand _


----------



## shogun HD (30 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> nanh, c'est la vraie taille, (et puis pomme plus est ton ami  )
> c'est un extrait de quelque chose qui n'est pas de google maps ou earth
> 
> si je fais l'indice plus grand vous allez me flinguer l'enigme en deux minutes


 

comme ce matin avec Millau  bin ouais on aimerai bien la trouver fissa


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> comme ce matin avec Millau  bin ouais on aimerai bien la trouver fissa


millau faut dire que ma famille est de là bas, cela aide quelque peu à reconnaitre l'endroit


----------



## shogun HD (30 Octobre 2009)

on dirai une autoroute en construction en bas à droite ?


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> on dirai une autoroute en construction en bas à droite ?


sur quoi ? ta précédente énigme celle de de matin ? 

bon laisse tomber le llieu en particulier n'a rien de particulier, sauf l'indice of course


----------



## shogun HD (30 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> sur quoi ? ta précédente énigme celle de de matin ?
> 
> bon laisse tomber le llieu en particulier n'a rien de particulier, sauf l'indice of course


 


l'indice visuel l'indice visuel comme t y vas toi

quand vous arez fini l'apéro ...................donne un autre indice (et dit  à matendre et douce que la boustiffaille est bientôt prête merqui)


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> l'indice visuel l'indice visuel comme t y vas toi
> 
> quand vous arez fini l'apéro ...................donne un autre indice



Bonne idée l'apéro :love:

l'indice se trouve en partie basse à droite de l'original. 



shogun HD a dit:


> (et dit  à matendre et douce que la boustiffaille est bientôt prête merqui)


C'est dit


----------



## shogun HD (30 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Bonne idée l'apéro :love:
> 
> l'indice se trouve en partie basse à droite de l'original.
> 
> ...


merqui:love:

c est le schimblik ton énigme


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> merqui:love:
> 
> c est le schimblik ton énigme


deuxieme indice, qui est en bas a gauche de l'original, le premier indice etait en bas à droite.


----------



## macinside (30 Octobre 2009)

tel un condor j'ai trouvé


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> tel un condor j'ai trouvé


yeap 






un lien google maps mackie ?


----------



## shogun HD (30 Octobre 2009)

http://maps.google.fr/maps?hl=fr&so...4781,-2.679162&spn=0.013989,0.027423&t=h&z=15


guernica


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> http://maps.google.fr/maps?hl=fr&so...4781,-2.679162&spn=0.013989,0.027423&t=h&z=15
> 
> 
> guernica


yes, mais mackie a été plus rapide sur le coup 
les deux extraits étaient vous l'avez compris du tableau de picasso


----------



## shogun HD (30 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> yes, mais mackie a été plus rapide sur le coup
> ou qu il est son lien
> les deux extraits étaient vous l'avez compris du tableau de picasso


 
bravo mackie


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2009)

Je vous l'avait dit qu'ils etaient trop gros mes indices


----------



## gKatarn (30 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> _maaala le post est édité avec la même chose en plus grand _



Oué, mais là, c'est pixellisé à mort


----------



## naas (31 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oué, mais là, c'est pixellisé à mort


c'est mieux la  ? 







mackie, c'est ton tour 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h00 ----------




naas a dit:


> mackie, c'est ton tour


_MACKIE !!!!!!_


----------



## shogun HD (31 Octobre 2009)

bidi bidi bidi  mackie ne répond plus


----------



## gKatarn (31 Octobre 2009)

Il fait  des photos dans les toilettes


----------



## shogun HD (31 Octobre 2009)

Photo toilettes


----------



## naas (31 Octobre 2009)

mackie on t'attends 

_mais trop longtemps _


----------



## shogun HD (1 Novembre 2009)

he naas tu peux faire qqchose 

ou bien mackie est en train de nous préparer l'énigme du siècle


----------



## naas (1 Novembre 2009)

bon ecoute on attends 15 minutes que mackie regarde son tableau de bord, et on pas de nouvelles, je te propose de poster une enigme et il fera la prochaine.


----------



## shogun HD (1 Novembre 2009)

As you like naas...............

indice 1 "les mystérieuses citées d'or vous aideront"

une fois la ville trouvée "à 50 Km d'altitude vous vous élèverez et l'or tant convoité vous apparaitra et vous devrez chercher"


----------



## naas (1 Novembre 2009)

mexique donc ?


----------



## shogun HD (2 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> mexique donc ?


 

nan nan l'un des trois personnage vous donera la ville 
 mais attention à l'orthographe


----------



## r e m y (2 Novembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> nan nan l'un des trois personnage vous donera la ville
> mais attention à l'orthographe


Esteban, Tao et Zia.... ce sont eux dont tu parles?

La région de Thao me semble une bonne candidate


----------



## shogun HD (2 Novembre 2009)

Oui Remy 

Mais attention a l orthographe ;-)


----------



## r e m y (2 Novembre 2009)

lac tahoe aux USA alors... en tous cas, j'ai l'impression d'être sur le bon continent. (y'a que les ricains pour être aussi carrés à l'extérieur et tordus à l'intérieur)


----------



## shogun HD (2 Novembre 2009)

Pas thao Remy 

Une certaine lettre en espagnol de prononce b aussi et le tour est joué pour la ville


----------



## shogun HD (2 Novembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> Pas thao Remy
> 
> Une certaine lettre en espagnol de prononce b aussi et le tour est joué pour la ville


 

besoin d'info complémentaire? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h32 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> lac tahoe aux USA alors... en tous cas, j'ai l'impression d'être sur le bon continent. (y'a que les ricains pour être aussi carrés à l'extérieur et tordus à l'intérieur)


 


il n'y a pas que les ricains


----------



## yvos (2 Novembre 2009)

Trop chiant à fouiller la région d'estevan au canada  Dans le genre patchwork, merci !


----------



## naas (2 Novembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> une fois la ville trouvée "à 50 Km d'altitude vous vous élèverez et l'or tant convoité vous apparaitra et vous devrez chercher"





yvos a dit:


> ... la région d'estevan au canada  Dans le genre patchwork, merci !


nord sud est ouest ?


----------



## shogun HD (2 Novembre 2009)

Nord est 

La couleur saute au yeux a 50 km altitude

après il faut chercher .........sinon se serait trop facile

je l'ai choisie pour çà aussi pour que cela dure un peu plus que 2 minutes..........

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h33 ----------



yvos a dit:


> Trop chiant à fouiller la région d'estevan au canada  Dans le genre patchwork, merci !


 

les TOTO et bateaux inversés hein on n'en pas baver tu penses 





bon OK si on considère que c'est un quadrillage je dirai HX Vy quand on est sur la bone zone.......................


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> Nord est
> 
> La couleur saute au yeux a 50 km altitude
> 
> ...



49° 16' 26 57" N
102° 40' 30 50" W

Tombé pile poil dessus au premier zoom. 

Mais pourquoi cet endroit ? Quelque chose de particulier en dehors des méandres ?


----------



## shogun HD (3 Novembre 2009)

J ai trouvé l endroit joli style jardin zen et sympa pour une énigme qui dure un peu

bon à toi Wormeyes


----------



## naas (3 Novembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> J ai trouvé l endroit joli style jardin zen et sympa pour une énigme qui dure un peu
> 
> bon à toi Wormeyes


C'est marrant parce que d'habitude, ils rasent tout pour faire des champs et là va comprendre pourquoi ils gardent ces ilots de verdure...
très ZEN en effet.


----------



## shogun HD (3 Novembre 2009)

Pour labourer et moissoner mieux vaut un bon GPS


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> Pour labourer et moissoner mieux vaut un bon GPS



...ou des petits cailloux blancs... 



Alors, voici pour la suite:











indice: terminus


----------



## yvos (3 Novembre 2009)

Vladivostok


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Vladivostok




Gloups ! 


Bon, elle aura tenu 50 minutes quand même.


Chapeau bas yvos, et à toi la main.


----------



## yvos (3 Novembre 2009)

Merci  

C'est reparti, donc !

1er indice : Briques


----------



## gKatarn (3 Novembre 2009)

Amérique centrale ?


----------



## yvos (3 Novembre 2009)

nan


----------



## gKatarn (3 Novembre 2009)

T'es vraiment contrariant


----------



## yvos (3 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'es vraiment contrariant



Trariant, je sais pas, mais con, ça oui


----------



## naas (3 Novembre 2009)

amerique du sud alors


----------



## yvos (3 Novembre 2009)

bon, je suis trariant également alors  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h11 ----------

deuxième indice : steve mc curry


----------



## r e m y (3 Novembre 2009)

Steve Mc Curry... je le connais pour une photo d'une jeune fille afghane qui a fait la Une de pas mal de magazines. C'est ça?

Il faut chercher en Afghanistan?
(si c'est ça, on est pas sorti de l'auberge... il y en a qui cherchent en Afghanistan depuis près de 10 ans sans succès)


----------



## yvos (3 Novembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Steve Mc Curry... je le connais pour une photo d'une jeune fille afghane qui a fait la Une de pas mal de magazines. C'est ça?
> 
> Il faut chercher en Afghanistan?
> (si c'est ça, on est pas sorti de l'auberge... il y en a qui cherchent en Afghanistan depuis près de 10 ans sans succès)





je vous l'avais dit qu'on parlait du camp de nudiste du mollah Omar sur ce fil ! 

Bon, à l'échelle de la planète, tu t'es sensiblement rapproché et ton raisonnement est bon 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h34 ----------

histoire d'accélérer un peu 


indice 3 : 1984


----------



## r e m y (3 Novembre 2009)

Toujours la même idée...le Prisu du camp de nudiste du molah Omar, dans lequel ma mère s'approvisionnait, ayant fermé, je ne vois que la jeune fille Afghanne aux yeux verts, photographiée par Mc Curry en 1984 dans le camp de réfugiés de Peshawar!

Mais je ne trouve pas cette zygourate à Peshawar (et surtout pas à proximité d'une étendue bleue avec des vagues et des bateaux dont on pourrait être tenté de penser qu'il s'agit d'un océan!)


----------



## yvos (3 Novembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Toujours la même idée... la jeune fille Afghanne aux yeux verts, dans le camp de réfugiés de Peshawar!



Pourquoi pas ta mère à poil d'vant l'prisu, tant que tu y es??? 




r e m y a dit:


> Mais je ne trouve pas cette zygourate à Peshawar (



Pour cause, cela n'existe pas 




r e m y a dit:


> et surtout pas à proximité d'un océan!



Tiens donc? Les bateaux sont forcément sur des océans??


----------



## gKatarn (3 Novembre 2009)

Lac


----------



## yvos (3 Novembre 2009)

'tain mais c'est qui qui a écrit 1984??

bon, indice 4 : rubis

Cela devrait commencer à le faire !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h34 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> Lac



Nope


----------



## gKatarn (3 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> 'tain mais c'est qui qui a écrit 1984??



Steve Jobs pour une pub sur le mac, non ?


----------



## r e m y (3 Novembre 2009)

Georges Orwell, la vallée des rubis en Birmanie???

et pourquoi pas Nestor Burma!


----------



## DeepDark (3 Novembre 2009)

Inde?


----------



## yvos (3 Novembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Georges Orwell, la vallée des rubis en Birmanie???



on commence à travailler sur une bonne base 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h42 ----------




DeepDark a dit:


> Inde?



nan 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h42 ----------

bon les geeks et amateurs de musique pourrie...itunes et robbie williams ('tain la honte maintenant) vous mettront sur la bonne voie !

aller aller au boulot 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h43 ----------

une invitation gratuite dans la casbah du mollah omar ainsi qu'un welcome drink seront offerts au gagnant !
(tenue correcte exigée cependant)


----------



## naas (3 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> ... et amateurs de musique pourrie...itunes et robbie williams ('tain la honte maintenant) vous mettront sur la bonne voie !


Tu veux que je me fâche la nanh ?


----------



## yvos (3 Novembre 2009)

ouais enfin bon, c'est un vrai indice 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h21 ----------

indice n° 7895.4 : position 19 des titres de robbie williams dans itunes. The road to ?

_le mollah omar m'indique que vous pouvez venir accompagné _


----------



## naas (3 Novembre 2009)

omar j'arrif ! :bebe:


----------



## yvos (3 Novembre 2009)

j'ai pas l'impression 

bon, récapitulons...
c'est pas en Amérique du nord ni du sud, et c'est plus proche de l'Afghanistan..vu la végétation, c'est tropical, non? 
Donc cela écarte assez vite l'Afghanistan... Vu le portfolio de Steve Mc curry, on avait de toutes façons affaire à un pays asiatique...D

Partant de cela, _1984_, c'était pour mettre sur la piste d'Orwell, qui a écrit "Une histoire birmane" et a fait son service militaire là...wikipedia pouvait vous aider...au pire, "rubis" faisait référence à la Birmanie connue pour produire les plus beaux rubis..

Reste à trouver la zone en Birmanie (qui est quand même globalement assez mal couverte par des images à résolution correcte)..la présence d'une étendue d'eau qui n'est pas un océan pouvait vous mettre sur la voie d'un fleuve...

"Robbie Williams pouvait vous donner la voie"...une simple recherche dans Itunes (a fortiori avec "the road to") pouvait vous mener à Mandalay...

"Brique" fait référence à une construction en briques vraiment remarquable et vu l'échelle,  on voit que c'est massif (accessoirement, on voit 3 pagodes )...

il vous reste juste à finaliser et à trouver cet endroit que Steeve Mc Curry a pris en photo de dingue histoire de réaliser la taille du machin

et moi même d'ailleurs, mais en moins bien*...






A vous de conclure !


----------



## shogun HD (3 Novembre 2009)

mingun paya


----------



## yvos (3 Novembre 2009)

ah ba voilà, je me sens moins seul 

A toi !


----------



## gKatarn (3 Novembre 2009)

Et, on a un vrai métier nous, on passe pas notre temps sur GE ou MacG, naméo


----------



## r e m y (3 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> A vous de conclure !



Ils sont tout petits les habitants de ce Pays!


----------



## naas (3 Novembre 2009)

Bon vu que notre ami shogun HD fait du sport ce soir nous avons un répit jusqu'à demain matin


----------



## shogun HD (4 Novembre 2009)

afin de continuer sur la bonne initiative de naas énigme avec indice visuel


dans 2 mn c'est plié


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Novembre 2009)

Je ne sais pas jouer à ce jeux, alors si je sors des clous, n'hésitez pas à m'y remettre  

.... Je dirais ville européenne, voir même française. 

(Paris ?) Montpellier ? Lyon ? 

Quelle est cette petite image en dessous ? Un gant de base ball ?


----------



## shogun HD (4 Novembre 2009)

L indice est une portion d' un tableau célèbre
ville française oui


----------



## naas (4 Novembre 2009)

Celle la je botte en touche, trop facile


----------



## shogun HD (4 Novembre 2009)

C est tout a ton honneur naas


----------



## yvos (4 Novembre 2009)

Arles

Gauguin?

Je vous laisse la main


----------



## shogun HD (4 Novembre 2009)

Pas Gauguin yvos Van gogh

terrasse de café 

Naas stp si tu pouvez poster la toile en HD stp ;-)))))))


----------



## shogun HD (4 Novembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> Pas Gauguin yvos Van gogh
> 
> terrasse de café
> 
> Naas stp si tu pouvez poster la toile en HD stp ;-)))))))





bon OK pour voir la toile

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_eUqHYMFspFo/SRQU2Zm1CYI/AAAAAAAABCE/d-6FgfI0Syc/Van%20Gogh%20-%20Terrasse%20de%20cafe%20la%20nuit%20(60x80cm).JPG

si mackie veut bien poster son énigme se serai 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h49 ----------



yvos a dit:


> Arles
> 
> Gauguin?
> 
> Je vous laisse la main


 


bien joué  van gogh


j'ai posté um Message à mackie pour qu il puisse poster


----------



## naas (4 Novembre 2009)

Je n'etais pas connecté cet après midi.
Bon désirée mackie tu postes une enigme 



shogun HD a dit:


> C est tout a ton honneur naas


vu que je connais la ville et le bar c'est limite injuste


----------



## shogun HD (4 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Je n'etais pas connecté cet après midi.
> Bon désirée mackie tu postes une enigme
> 
> 
> vu que je connais la ville et le bar c'est limite injuste


 


je viens de poster un MP à mackie dans ce sens il semble déconnecté
en attendant séance de kendo..................infatigable ces japonais


----------



## shogun HD (5 Novembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> je viens de poster un MP à mackie dans ce sens il semble déconnecté
> en attendant séance de kendo..................infatigable ces japonais


----------



## naas (5 Novembre 2009)

Mackie dépêches toi sinon mon shogun HD va péter un boulard


----------



## shogun HD (5 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Mackie dépêches toi sinon mon shogun HD va péter un boulard








 non non naas KOTE MEN DOOOOOOOO
bientôt la compet faut ce qui faut nass  y  a pas de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à se faire


----------



## naas (5 Novembre 2009)

Bon qui se sent de poster une enigme ?


----------



## gKatarn (5 Novembre 2009)

La main au dernier vainqueur non ?


----------



## shogun HD (5 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> La main au dernier vainqueur non ?




YVOS une énigme stp


----------



## yvos (6 Novembre 2009)

'tain mais vous avez toujours pas relancé le truc ?? 

bon, c'est parti...ça va aller vite je pense !

1er indice : savon


----------



## gKatarn (6 Novembre 2009)

Non, pas Marseille 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h21 ----------

Citadelle d'Alep : 36.199248,37.162693


----------



## yvos (6 Novembre 2009)

voilà, t'as plus qu'à nous proposer une énigme sinon shogun et naas vont encore se morfondre et nous mettre des smiley à la con.


----------



## gKatarn (6 Novembre 2009)

Oué, ben rdv en début d'aprem


----------



## naas (6 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> voilà, t'as plus qu'à nous proposer une énigme sinon shogun et naas vont encore se morfondre et nous mettre des smiley à la con.


si t'en veux des smileys à la con regarde celui la






pas mal hein 

tiens ça serait une bonne idée de fil ça, le smileys le plus pourri :bebe:




yvos a dit:


> 'tain mais vous avez toujours pas relancé le truc ??


la règle c''est la règle


----------



## r e m y (6 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> si t'en veux des smileys à la con regarde celui la
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Encore mieux!


----------



## naas (6 Novembre 2009)

'Tain remy trop fort


----------



## gKatarn (6 Novembre 2009)

Alors, l'énigme du jour...

Indice : abri


----------



## naas (6 Novembre 2009)

choli 

genre ligne maginot


----------



## gKatarn (6 Novembre 2009)

Non, ce ne sont pas des fortifications


----------



## naas (6 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Non, ce ne sont pas des fortifications


ouauh c'est fort


----------



## yvos (6 Novembre 2009)

Base militaire?


----------



## r e m y (6 Novembre 2009)

Abri d'une base d'essais nucléaires?

Village vacances en Corse?


----------



## gKatarn (6 Novembre 2009)

Oui, base militaire 

Non, ce n'est pas le club Med corse


----------



## shogun HD (6 Novembre 2009)

Stockage de munitions humm 

Miramas ?


----------



## gKatarn (6 Novembre 2009)

Non, pas Miramas


----------



## naas (6 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Non, pas Miramas


ni la dynamite


----------



## gKatarn (6 Novembre 2009)

Bon, un indice : ce n'est pas en France (ni en Corse  )


----------



## shogun HD (6 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> voilà, t'as plus qu'à nous proposer une énigme sinon shogun et naas vont encore se morfondre et nous mettre des smiley à la con.


 


bin fallait bien meublé et attiré l'attention de mackie  
naas a peut être raison pour le un fil sur le sujet on pourai bien rigolé  non? regarde









renenons à nos moutons USA ou england ?


----------



## naas (6 Novembre 2009)

il et crée regarde avec un portable (et pas l'iphone  ) le fil existe dejà 

http://forums.macg.co/la-salle-de-jeu/le-gif-anime-pourri-284198.html#post5274379


----------



## gKatarn (6 Novembre 2009)

Indice : Planet Claire


----------



## naas (6 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Indice : Planet Claire


B52 !!!!


----------



## shogun HD (6 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> B52 !!!!


 

as pink air all the tree are red


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2009)

Intermède musical obligé. :style:

[YOUTUBE]nVZ5KTxyOOY[/YOUTUBE]








:love:


----------



## yvos (6 Novembre 2009)

:love:

bon, j'en suis à ma 68eme base de l'airforce, là, c'est lourdingue !  (le nord est bien en haut?)


----------



## gKatarn (6 Novembre 2009)

Oui, le nord est en haut.

Indice (encore un  ) : SAC


----------



## shogun HD (6 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, le nord est en haut.
> 
> Indice (encore un  ) : SAC


 

OFFUTT afb


----------



## gKatarn (6 Novembre 2009)

Hein ???


----------



## shogun HD (6 Novembre 2009)

base offutt de bellevue nebraska du SAC ?


----------



## yvos (6 Novembre 2009)

t'as les coordonnées ou pas? 

il n'y a rien qui ressemble à cela sur cette base


----------



## shogun HD (6 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> t'as les coordonnées ou pas?
> 
> il n'y a rien qui ressemble à cela sur cette base


 


yeap on est en phase mais il y a16 bases à manger:mouais:

bonne nuit


----------



## naas (6 Novembre 2009)

rien compris


----------



## shogun HD (7 Novembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> yeap on est en phase mais il y a16 bases à manger:mouais:
> 
> bonne nuit


 
rectifivatif ce serai 50 à 60 bases à rechercher 


un indice supplémentaire serai super


----------



## gKatarn (7 Novembre 2009)

Indice supplémentaire : enfant juste


----------



## shogun HD (8 Novembre 2009)

Fairchild ?


----------



## gKatarn (8 Novembre 2009)

Bon, allez les coordonnées maintenant


----------



## shogun HD (8 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Bon, allez les coordonnées maintenant


 
fairchild afb spokane 

http://maps.google.fr/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=fr&q=Spokane,+Comt%C3%A9+de+Spokane,+%C3%89tat+de+Washington,+%C3%89tats-Unis&sll=46.75984,1.738281&sspn=6.323057,14.040527&ie=UTF8&cd=1&geocode=FRw31wIdgTgA-Q&split=0&hq=&hnear=Spokane,+Comt%C3%A9+de+Spokane,+%C3%89tat+de+Washington,+%C3%89tats-Unis&ll=47.609519,-117.64143&spn=0.012152,0.027423&t=h&z=15

Murde je suis passé 2 fois à coté y a deux aeroports


----------



## naas (8 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Indice supplémentaire : enfant juste





shogun HD a dit:


> Fairchild ?



It's bloody hard with this "indice"


----------



## shogun HD (8 Novembre 2009)

indice: fairplay


----------



## naas (8 Novembre 2009)

bah c'est un des deux aéroports à coté nanh ?


----------



## gKatarn (8 Novembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> indice: fairplay



Euh, je ne voudrais pas être rabat-joie, mais ce que tu as posté n'est pas la solution et il manque aussi les coordonnées


----------



## shogun HD (8 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Euh, je ne voudrais pas être rabat-joie, mais ce que tu as posté n'est pas la solution et il manque aussi les coordonnées



47°36'35.08"N 117°38'23.40"O 

désolé gkatarn


----------



## gKatarn (8 Novembre 2009)

Ben voilà !!!!


----------



## shogun HD (8 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ben voilà !!!!


t'auras qu'une petite claque


----------



## gKatarn (8 Novembre 2009)

M'en fous, j'ai mon cax de Trooper


----------



## shogun HD (8 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> M'en fous, j'ai mon cax de Trooper


 

pour moi la claque (référence à une pub)


----------



## gKatarn (8 Novembre 2009)

Ou, j'avais compris


----------



## shogun HD (8 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> bah c'est un des deux aéroports à coté nanh ?


 

cherche un peu pour voir


----------



## naas (8 Novembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> cherche un peu pour voir


pff trop facile :style:
bon tu nous fais une vraie enigme cette fois ci


----------



## shogun HD (8 Novembre 2009)

bravo naas bon à toi


----------



## naas (8 Novembre 2009)

ils y vivent depuis 40.000 ans


----------



## shogun HD (8 Novembre 2009)

Les aborigènes  d'Australie ?

C est une vue GE ?


----------



## huexley (8 Novembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> Les aborigènes  d'Australie ?
> 
> C est une vue GE ?



C'est ULURU en Australie


----------



## gKatarn (8 Novembre 2009)

Bravo Huex


----------



## huexley (8 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Bravo Huex



\o/ joie 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h07 ----------

indice  : la cathédrale inhospitalière


----------



## gKatarn (8 Novembre 2009)

Bon, où as-tu plongé récemment, çà nous mettra sur la voie


----------



## huexley (8 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Bon, où as-tu plongé récemment, çà nous mettra sur la voie



Va voir dans mon blog mais tu n'y trouveras pas d'indice !


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2009)

c'est breton ?


----------



## naas (8 Novembre 2009)

Mackie feniasse on t'a attendu pour ton énigme


----------



## huexley (9 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Mackie feniasse on t'a attendu pour ton énigme



Quelques indices car ce n'est pas vraiment évident

- C'est perdu dans un océan
- C'est volcanique
- El Gringo !


----------



## gKatarn (9 Novembre 2009)

Malpelo : 4.013461,-81.606268


----------



## huexley (9 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Malpelo : 4.013461,-81.606268




La Mecque des plongeurs ! 

Bien vu :-D


----------



## gKatarn (9 Novembre 2009)

Bon, je cherche qq chose...


----------



## Romuald (9 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Bon, je cherche qq chose...



Sauf que s'ils prennent leur bain la-bas, on va attendre quelque temps...


----------



## gKatarn (9 Novembre 2009)

Allez, une image _dans le style de JP_ 


Indice : à moins de 5km du lagon


----------



## shogun HD (9 Novembre 2009)

A droite après le cocotier..;-D


----------



## naas (9 Novembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> A droite après le cocotier..;-D


les coco fesse


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2009)

Zanzibar ?


----------



## gKatarn (9 Novembre 2009)

Il n'y a pas de cocotiers sous ces latitudes


----------



## naas (9 Novembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> mingun paya





gKatarn a dit:


> Allez, une image _dans le style de JP_
> 
> 
> Indice : à moins de 5km du lagon


les deux énigmes ont un rapport ?


----------



## gKatarn (9 Novembre 2009)

Aucun rapport à ma connaissance


----------



## shogun HD (9 Novembre 2009)

un petit indice supplémentaire  parce que des lagons......................y en a plus que des AFB du SAC


----------



## gKatarn (9 Novembre 2009)

Indice : lagon, mais au-delà du cercle polaire


----------



## shogun HD (10 Novembre 2009)

Islande ?


----------



## gKatarn (10 Novembre 2009)

Non 

Bien plus à l'ouest.


----------



## duracel (10 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Non
> 
> Bien plus à l'ouest.


 
Alaska?
Ou Canada?


----------



## gKatarn (10 Novembre 2009)

Voilà, par exemple


----------



## duracel (11 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Voilà, par exemple



Genre le lagon arey?
Ou pas du tout dans ce coin?


----------



## LeProf (11 Novembre 2009)

Un petit indice supplémentaire ? ...le Canada et l'Alaska, c'est grand ....je m'y crève les yeux


----------



## gKatarn (11 Novembre 2009)

Le pbm, c'est que c'est au trou du cul du monde 

Y a RIEN à côté, sauf un bled paumé à qq km. L'indice "lagon" (lagoon en fait  ) est dans le nom d'un point GE proche de l'énigme.


----------



## LeProf (11 Novembre 2009)

Ayé ... trouvé ... pfiou pas facile !!

C'est près du Kasegaluk Lagoon en Alaska.

 69°45'30.02"N  162°48'31.20"O


----------



## gKatarn (11 Novembre 2009)

A toi la main


----------



## LeProf (11 Novembre 2009)

ok bon voila : 




Indices:

1: 1915
2: Flotte du Nord


----------



## gKatarn (11 Novembre 2009)

Oulàààààà : DEUX indices à la fois


----------



## LeProf (11 Novembre 2009)

désolé ... je ne le referai plus


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oulàààààà : DEUX indices à la fois  D







oui, pis là on aura pas l'impression de chercher une hémorroïde...


----------



## yvos (11 Novembre 2009)

Mourmansk

 68°58'37.46"N /  33° 4'21.99"E


----------



## naas (11 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Mourmansk
> 
> 68°58'37.46"N /  33° 4'21.99"E


M'étonnes, deux indices trop facile


----------



## LeProf (11 Novembre 2009)

Bravo ... je savais que ça n'allait pas tenir longtemps !

Tu prends la main


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

toasted


----------



## gKatarn (11 Novembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> oui, pis là on aura pas l'impression de chercher une hémorroïde...



C'est pas une hémorroïde, c'est une beep


----------



## yvos (11 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> M'étonnes, deux indices trop facile



c'est donc juste une question de rapidité d'exécution..problème d'arthrite? 

Et bien c'est reparti alors. Cela peut aller très vite aussi !


1er indice:

10


----------



## gKatarn (12 Novembre 2009)

Trop facile, pas besoin d'indice : Monastère de Ste Catherine, au pied du Mont Sinaï

28.556745,33.975306


----------



## LeProf (12 Novembre 2009)

Déjà ??? waow 


PS: dites les gars vous bossez pas ??


----------



## gKatarn (12 Novembre 2009)

Pause café / macgé


----------



## naas (12 Novembre 2009)

t'ain j'ai pas le temps de regarder le fil que je tombe après la bataille


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2009)

> Gkat : tu es déjà allé plonger par là j'imagine 

> Le prof: et toi tu bosses peut-être? 

> Gkat bis : personne n'est dupe 

> naas : t'avais piscine, c'est ça? Toujours une bonne excuse pour se faire griller


----------



## gKatarn (12 Novembre 2009)

@ Yvos : Vi, j'étais à Sharm el Sheik 

@ Yvos bis : nan, j'ai un vrai métier  



Je cherche une nouvelle énigme


----------



## naas (12 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> > naas : t'avais piscine, c'est ça? Toujours une bonne excuse pour se faire griller


j'ai le bios d'un eeepc 1000 HD récalcitrant pour installer ....x depuis l'usb,  enfin voila quoi ça occupe


----------



## gKatarn (12 Novembre 2009)

'spice di geek


----------



## gKatarn (12 Novembre 2009)

Nouvelle énigme...

Indice : enfer


----------



## duracel (12 Novembre 2009)

Un volcan?


----------



## naas (12 Novembre 2009)

argentine ?


----------



## gKatarn (12 Novembre 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Un volcan?



Finement observé 



@Nass : non


----------



## duracel (12 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Finement observé
> 
> 
> 
> @Nass : non


 

Oui, je remarque que j'ai défoncé un belle porte ouverte. 
Mais j'ai hésité un instant avec un cratère de météorite........

Enfin sinon, mexique ou islande?


----------



## gKatarn (12 Novembre 2009)

Ni l'un ni l'autre


----------



## naas (12 Novembre 2009)

usa idaho ?


----------



## gKatarn (12 Novembre 2009)

Non plus, same player shoot again   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h58 ----------

Puisque vous avez cité Argentine, Mexique et USA, je vous donne un indice : l'énigme ne se situe pas sur le continent américain


----------



## naas (12 Novembre 2009)

c'est dommage car il y bien le volcano inferno dans l'idaho


----------



## duracel (12 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> c'est dommage car il y bien le volcano inferno dans l'idaho


 
Et le même en Islande.... :rateau:

Vulcania?......


----------



## gKatarn (12 Novembre 2009)

Ni Islande, ni Vulcania


----------



## Grug (12 Novembre 2009)

je dirais chine, mais c'est grand la chine&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (12 Novembre 2009)

Nan, pas la Chine non plus


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2009)

Encore en activité ?


----------



## naas (12 Novembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Encore en activité ?



je ne pense pas, par contre c'est un chemin de croix que je vois ?


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2009)

station de ski


----------



## gKatarn (12 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> je ne pense pas, par contre c'est un chemin de croix que je vois ?



Dans le quart-inférieur droit ? C'est un téléphérique


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Dans le quart-inférieur droit ? C'est un téléphérique



nan, je crois que naas faisait référence au fait que trouver une énigme était un véritable chemin de croix pour lui...


----------



## gKatarn (12 Novembre 2009)

On va bientôt le clouer sur la croix


----------



## LeProf (12 Novembre 2009)

Ok trouvé ... c'est aux Iles Canaries, Espagne

 28°16'18.15"N   16°38'31.75"O

voilou

PS: Teide vient du mot d&#8217;origine Guanche (peuple d&#8217;origine berbère de Tenerife) echeide, qui signifiait « enfer »


----------



## gKatarn (12 Novembre 2009)

Bien ouéj 

Alors pour ta nouvelle énigme : UN SEUL INDICE à la fois


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2009)

naas, c'est quoi ton excuse alors?


----------



## LeProf (12 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Bien ouéj
> 
> Alors pour ta nouvelle énigme : UN SEUL INDICE à la fois



oky doky !!!! ... allez c'est parti 




Indice: le petit P.D. aurait pu s'en vêtir 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
> PS: aucune connotation particulière hein


----------



## naas (12 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> naas, c'est quoi ton excuse alors?


toujours ce eeepc 100 HD qui me donne du fil à retordre :rateau:


c'est pas mal ces énigmes qui ressemblent à la précédente


----------



## LeProf (12 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> c'est pas mal ces énigmes qui ressemblent à la précédente



C'est histoire de ne pas perturber ceux qui étaient encore sur la précédente 

... et surtout parce que c'est la seule que j'avais préparé en stock


----------



## shogun HD (12 Novembre 2009)

kilimanjaro tanzanie

http://maps.google.fr/maps?f=q&sour...5267,37.359095&spn=0.033597,0.054846&t=h&z=14

  3° 3'51.11"S    37°21'24.31"E


----------



## LeProf (12 Novembre 2009)

Bravo !!

Fichtre ... ca na pas tenu longtemps !!

Explication de l'indice : P.D. = Pascal Danel pour sa chanson Kilimandjaro 

à ton tour


----------



## shogun HD (12 Novembre 2009)

patientez qque instant je cherche 
merci

dans 2 minutes je relève les résultats

indice: instrument


----------



## naas (12 Novembre 2009)

C'est le fameux institut qui sous couvert de recherche scientifique se propose ni plus ni moins de fabriquer l'arme ultime pour les US
mais la je vais faire dodo,donc les coordonnées c'est pour quelqu'un d'autre ou demain matin  :sleep:


----------



## shogun HD (12 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> C'est le fameux institut qui sous couvert de recherche scientifique se propose ni plus ni moins de fabriquer l'arme ultime pour les US
> mais la je vais faire dodo,donc les coordonnées c'est pour quelqu'un d'autre ou demain matin  :sleep:


 
ouaip y a un peu de çà


----------



## naas (13 Novembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> ouaip y a un peu de çà


c'est un champ d'antennes au millieu de la foret, seulement une partie du champ est en haute definition d'ailleurs
(genre je meuble car je n'ai pas encore retrouvé l'endroit  )


----------



## shogun HD (13 Novembre 2009)

indice: au trou du cul du monde


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> indice: au trou du cul du monde



On retourne en Alaska?


----------



## naas (13 Novembre 2009)

:style:
​


----------



## shogun HD (13 Novembre 2009)

yeap!!!!!!!!!!!! 

bon à toi naas  avec les coordonnées stp merki 


explication de l' indice "instrument" pour Harpe et donc HAARP


----------



## naas (13 Novembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> .... avec les coordonnées stp merki P


déjà mises  (quoi elles sont planquées    )


----------



## shogun HD (13 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> déjà mises  (quoi elles sont planquées    )


 

c'est pour gKtarn


----------



## LeProf (13 Novembre 2009)

Bon alors où est-elle cette nouvelle énigme ? 

... Naas, au boulot !


----------



## gKatarn (13 Novembre 2009)

Naas ?


----------



## naas (14 Novembre 2009)

oui c'est a quel sujet ?   

zi engime:








l'indice ?





la solution cachée est souvent la ou on ne l'attend pas   


_je tiens à préciser que shogun HD étant a coté de moi, il est hors de question qu'il réponde à celle là en plus il a une compte demain, donc nib macgé  :bebe: _


----------



## LeProf (14 Novembre 2009)

Berlin :  52°30'58.36"N  13°22'36.46"E

une fois l'indice caché trouvé, c'était assez facile


----------



## Chang (14 Novembre 2009)

Rah ... pour une fois que j'etais pas loin ... :hein: ...  ...

J'y arriverai ... si si ... un jour j'y arriverai ...  ...


----------



## LeProf (14 Novembre 2009)

C'est reparti .... 




Indice: On peut encore y jeter un canard à l'eau


----------



## naas (14 Novembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Rah ... pour une fois que j'etais pas loin ... :hein: ...  ...
> 
> J'y arriverai ... si si ... un jour j'y arriverai ...  ...


Juste histoire de te faire râler passe la souris sur les 3 emoticones en dessous de ma capture


----------



## Chang (14 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Juste histoire de te faire râler passe la souris sur les 3 emoticones en dessous de ma capture



Mais j'y etais a Berlin, tout pret meme, quand il a fallut que je redemarre ... et LeProf a profite de ce moment d'absence pour donner la reponse ...  ...


----------



## LeProf (14 Novembre 2009)

Gniark Gniark !!!

allez c'est pas grave ton tour viendra !


----------



## huexley (14 Novembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> C'est reparti ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je pense à la mer d'Aral mais faire le tour c'est immense


----------



## LeProf (14 Novembre 2009)

Sur la voie tu es ... jeune Jedi !


----------



## huexley (14 Novembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> Sur la voie tu es ... jeune Jedi !



C'est vaste bordel :-D


----------



## gKatarn (14 Novembre 2009)

Peut-être un 2° indice ?


----------



## LeProf (14 Novembre 2009)

2ème indice : Monument


----------



## shogun HD (15 Novembre 2009)

_43° 47' 24.74" N 59° 1' 58.68" E_

monument aux marins mer d'aral 


je passe la main je ne pourai pas poster dans de bonnes conditions demain


----------



## LeProf (15 Novembre 2009)

Bravo !


----------



## shogun HD (15 Novembre 2009)

je vais poster une enigme à tout de suite......................................


voilà voilà 

indice : n'en déplaise à JPMISS ou naas


----------



## duracel (15 Novembre 2009)

une piste de bobsleigh?


----------



## naas (15 Novembre 2009)

duracel a dit:


> une piste de bobsleigh?


pas celle de la plagne
je n'ai _pas_ l'impression que c'est une piste de bob.


----------



## shogun HD (15 Novembre 2009)

duracel a dit:


> une piste de bobsleigh?


 

j'ai l'impression aussi

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h39 ----------




naas a dit:


> pas celle de la plagne
> je n'ai l'impression que c'est une piste de bob.


 

j'ai bien l' impression


----------



## naas (15 Novembre 2009)

Benjamin rends moi les coups de boule rouge


----------



## shogun HD (15 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> pas celle de la plagne
> je n'ai _pas_ l'impression que c'est une piste de bob.


 

non je crois que c'est la route


----------



## LeProf (15 Novembre 2009)

Bobsleigh ou skeleton ?

En Europe ?


----------



## shogun HD (15 Novembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> Bobsleigh ou skeleton ?
> 
> En Europe ?


 

ni l'un ni l'autre elle n'est  pas utilisée par l'équipe nationale j'opte pour du loisir local

pas en europe


----------



## gKatarn (15 Novembre 2009)

OK, pas en Europe... mais le reste du monde, c'est grand même si on enlève les océans, les déserts etc...


----------



## shogun HD (15 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> OK, pas en Europe... mais le reste du monde, c'est grand même si on enlève les océans, les déserts etc...


 

sauf si tu as suivi le fil  et mon premier indice


----------



## macinside (15 Novembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> je vais poster une enigme à tout de suite......................................
> 
> 
> voilà voilà
> ...



pikes peak ?


----------



## duracel (15 Novembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> sauf si tu as suivi le fil  et mon premier indice


Le premier indice ressemble un peu à une private joke....


----------



## shogun HD (15 Novembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> pikes peak ?


 

nan nan

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h47 ----------




duracel a dit:


> Le premier indice ressemble un peu à une private joke....


 

nan nan c'est dans le forum


----------



## gKatarn (15 Novembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> sauf si tu as suivi le fil  et mon premier indice



Certes, mais ton premier indice est euh, obscur


----------



## shogun HD (15 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> nannnnnh :bebe:


 
 vous voyez où il faut chercher......................réponse de naas à la la question de Jp au sujet de la neige en australie page 161 à vous de jouer maintenant


----------



## naas (15 Novembre 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Le premier indice ressemble un peu à une private joke....


tellement private que je n'ai rien compris :rateau:




shogun HD a dit:


> vous voyez où il faut chercher......................réponse de naas à la la question de Jp au sujet de la neige en australie page 161 à vous de jouer maintenant


les pages dépendent du nombre de post par pages, il est préférable de faire un lien vers le numéro de post 

Donc nous sommes en Australie.

C'est quoi une mine, un terrain de cross ?
Ce qui est bizarre c'est ces renforts blanc qui semblent artificiels (donc pas neige).


----------



## shogun HD (15 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> tellement private que j'ai rien compris :rateau:
> 
> 
> les pages dépendent du nombre de post par pages, il est préférable de faire un lien vers les numéro de post  reçu 5/5 c'est pour cette raison que j'ai citer le post
> ...


 pas de neige au moment de la prise de vue


----------



## naas (15 Novembre 2009)

deuxieme indice siouplait


----------



## shogun HD (15 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> deuxieme indice siouplait


 


indice :  endroit pour les "bobos"


----------



## LeProf (16 Novembre 2009)

C'est là :  37°50'30.47"S 146°16'8.23"E

2éme indice : pour les bobos car l'endroit s'appelle le Mont Baw Baw


----------



## shogun HD (16 Novembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> C'est là : 37°50'30.47"S 146°16'8.23"E
> 
> 2éme indice : pour les bobos car l'endroit s'appelle le Mont Baw Baw


 

and the winner is LeProf :king:

bien joué bon à toi


----------



## LeProf (16 Novembre 2009)

Aussitôt dit, aussitot fait 





Indice 1 : haut lieu filmographie et photographique


----------



## shogun HD (16 Novembre 2009)

Lac de Côme ?


----------



## LeProf (16 Novembre 2009)

Nan 

mais c'est bien un Lac


----------



## gKatarn (16 Novembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


>



Arf, imageshack.us est filtré par le proxy du taf :rose:


----------



## shogun HD (16 Novembre 2009)

Un rapport avec le film "la maison du lac" de 1981 ?


----------



## LeProf (16 Novembre 2009)

nan nan 

je vous laisse chercher un peu avant d'envoyer le 2ème indice


----------



## naas (16 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Arf, imageshack.us est filtré par le proxy du taf :rose:



fuck the shark


----------



## jpmiss (16 Novembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> mais c'est bien un Lac


En Ecosse?


----------



## shogun HD (16 Novembre 2009)

Château d'Urquhart


----------



## jpmiss (16 Novembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> Château d'Urquhart



Et les coordonnées?


----------



## shogun HD (16 Novembre 2009)

Latitude, Longitude 57.32445N, 4.44W


----------



## naas (16 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et les coordonnées?


pas de coordonnées mais un lien depuis maps


----------



## yvos (16 Novembre 2009)

Hé, dupond et dupond, là ! Faudrait vous coordonner dans vos réponses, savoir qui répond pour qui et sur quoi, etc...


----------



## shogun HD (16 Novembre 2009)

Faudrait savoir ce que tu veux ? des coordonnées je te donne des coordonnées.;-p 

Par politesse je te laisse la main


----------



## yvos (16 Novembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> Faudrait savoir ce que tu veux ? des coordonnées je te donne des coordonnées.;-p
> 
> Par politesse je te laisse la main



tu réponds à qui?  Aucune raison que je prenne la main. D'une, je n'ai pas trouvé et deux, vous risquez d'attendre.


----------



## gKatarn (16 Novembre 2009)

Quelle bande de nioubes


----------



## naas (16 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Hé, dupond et dupond, là ! Faudrait vous coordonner dans vos réponses, savoir qui répond pour qui et sur quoi, etc...


J'ai cherché sur google maps et non google earth et donc en cliquant sur lien tu obtiens ... le lien 



shogun HD a dit:


> Faudrait savoir ce que tu veux ? des coordonnées je te donne des coordonnées.;-p
> 
> Par politesse je te laisse la main


Nanh nanh nanh pas de politesse, la règle c'est la règle 

Celui qui a trouvé poste l'énigme suivant :king:



gKatarn a dit:


> Quelle bande de nioubes


Tu l'as dit


----------



## LeProf (16 Novembre 2009)

@ jpmiss : oui c'est en Ecosse .... les hauts lieux pour Highlands 

@ shogun HD : c'est bien le                   Château d'Urquhart aux coordonnées que tu as donné (57.32445N, 4.44W)

Donc au suivant ! 

PS 1 : je suis au boulot, mais je n'ai pas encore d'élève ... 

PS 2 : Mettez vous d'accord pour qui prend la main hein .... pas de prise de tête, les temps sont aux Bisounours (nouveaux courant porteurs)


----------



## naas (16 Novembre 2009)

et la PS3 alors


----------



## shogun HD (16 Novembre 2009)

indice : pour les "bado" fastoch


----------



## LeProf (16 Novembre 2009)

[HS on]

Juste une question en passant , par rapport au problème de gKatarn de cet après midi : vous hébergez où vos photos et comment faites-vous pour avoir des miniatures clicables comme celle de shogun HD juste au-dessus de ce post ?

[HS off]


----------



## gKatarn (16 Novembre 2009)

Tu enregistres l'image sur ta machine, tu postes en "mode avancé" et tu attaches ton image via "gérer les pièces jointes"


----------



## LeProf (16 Novembre 2009)

ok merci m'ssieux


----------



## shogun HD (16 Novembre 2009)

indice: la chouette d'or


----------



## LeProf (17 Novembre 2009)

Un rapport avec la chasse au trésor ?


----------



## gKatarn (17 Novembre 2009)

Sans doute, mais lequel ?


----------



## shogun HD (17 Novembre 2009)

Oui Le Prof
oui gktarn a une enigme de la chouette d'or qui vous indiquera Le lieu !!!
Une petite recherche sur Le web et hop l affaire est dans le sac

dans Le sac petit dans Le sac!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> Oui Le Prof
> oui gktarn a une enigme de la chouette d'or qui vous indiquera Le lieu !!!
> Une petite recherche sur Le web et hop l affaire est dans le sac
> 
> dans Le sac petit dans Le sac!




Rien compris :hein:


----------



## shogun HD (18 Novembre 2009)

Indice : en permutant deux lettres de même nature á "bado"


----------



## gKatarn (18 Novembre 2009)

dabo ? boda ?


----------



## naas (18 Novembre 2009)

_edith..._


----------



## shogun HD (18 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> dabo ? boda ?




 une chance sur deux


----------



## gKatarn (18 Novembre 2009)

Ah, çà se précise... 


> Le Pays de DABO au coeur des Vosges Mosellanes.


----------



## shogun HD (18 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah, çà se précise...


 

y a plus qu'à


----------



## Chang (19 Novembre 2009)

Lien ... 

C'est limite du vol de solution, meme en cherchant un peu, jamais je n'etais arrive aussi pres que GKat sur cette enigme ... :rose: ...


----------



## shogun HD (19 Novembre 2009)

c'est le jeu chang  

bon à toi maintenant


----------



## gKatarn (19 Novembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> C'est limite du vol de solution, meme en cherchant un peu, jamais je n'etais arrive aussi pres que GKat sur cette enigme ... :rose: ...



C'est l'jeu ma pov' Lucette   

A toi la main


----------



## LeProf (19 Novembre 2009)

Bon et bien voila Chang, tu y es arrivé ... c'est à ton tour !


----------



## naas (19 Novembre 2009)

Bon donc il te faut poster une énigme maintenant


----------



## Chang (20 Novembre 2009)

Excusez, mais avec le décalage de 7h ... mon emploi du temps de chômeur surchargé, je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de vous poster une énigme ...  ...

Alors bon, pour un premier essai, sachant que vous avez déjà balayé la Terre de long en large, voyons voir si ca vous ira:







(image attachée plus grande)

Indice: Christophe Colomb

​


----------



## shogun HD (20 Novembre 2009)

Palos en Espagne ?


----------



## Chang (20 Novembre 2009)

Non ...

Indice 2 > _Réplique ..._


----------



## r e m y (20 Novembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Non ...
> 
> Indice 2 > _Réplique ..._



Funchal?


----------



## Chang (20 Novembre 2009)

Indice 3 > Puisque google maps a toujours du retard, ce que les indices precedent vous indiquent (un batiment) ne se trouve pas encore sur la carte. 

Cependant, on trouve sa localisation en cherchant son nom dans google maps ...  ...


----------



## Chang (22 Novembre 2009)

Bon, je ne sais pas si vous êtes trés occupés ou si c'est trop dur ... 

Faites moi signe s'il vous faut un dernier indice ...  ...


----------



## gKatarn (22 Novembre 2009)

Peut-être un petit indice de plus...


----------



## Chang (22 Novembre 2009)

Indice 4 > Las Vegas ...

Normalement, avec ce dernier indice, vous avez tout et peut etre meme un peu trop ...  ...

Ce n'est pas evident de juger la pertinence des indices ... :rose: ...


----------



## shogun HD (22 Novembre 2009)

des ronds points à las vegas ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2009)

un casino à macao ?


----------



## Chang (22 Novembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> un casino à macao ?



Tu chauffes ...  ...


----------



## naas (22 Novembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Tu chauffes ...  ...


Macao, macao, Ca sent le sang écarlate 
wormeyes je te laisse la primauté du lien


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Macao, macao, Ca sent le sang écarlate
> wormeyes je te laisse la primauté du lien




Bon, au vu que personne ne veut saisir l'occasion...   


&#36335;&#27705;&#22635;&#28023;&#21312;, &#28595;&#38272;, Macao

22°08'49.10" N  113°33'39.37"


Mais pourquoi _«Réplique»_ , Chang ?


----------



## jpmiss (22 Novembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Mais pourquoi _«Réplique»_ , Chang ?


Surement a cause de la réplique de Venise...
Par contre j'aimerais bien comprendre pour Christophe Colomb qui était Génois et non Vénitien... C'est Marco Polo qui était Vénitien...


----------



## Chang (23 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Surement a cause de la réplique de Venise...
> Par contre j'aimerais bien comprendre pour Christophe Colomb qui était Génois et non Vénitien... C'est Marco Polo qui était Vénitien...



Alors, la replique c'est effectivement pour la copie des batiments de Venise et surtout ceux de la place St Marc ...  ...

Pour le navigateur, j'avoue honteusement m'etre trompe. C'est tres fort pour une premiere enigme. J'aurai du verififier. Les deux navigateurs se sont melanges dans ma memoire. Vraiment, je suis desole ... :rose: ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Alors, la replique c'est effectivement pour la copie des batiments de Venise et surtout ceux de la place St Marc ...  ...




Ah ouais quand même, j'aurais pu chercher un moment encore les répliques de la Pinta, Niña etc... 




Chang a dit:


> Pour le navigateur, j'avoue honteusement m'etre trompe. C'est tres fort pour une premiere enigme. J'aurai du verifi*fi*er. Les deux navigateurs se sont melanges dans ma memoire. Vraiment, je suis desole ... :rose: ...



Ah c'est mieux de verififier plutôt deux fois qu'une. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h33 ----------

Pour faire suite:









_indice_01: princesse phénicienne_


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Pour le navigateur, j'avoue honteusement m'etre trompe. C'est tres fort pour une premiere enigme. J'aurai du verififier. Les deux navigateurs se sont melanges dans ma memoire. Vraiment, je suis desole ... :rose: ...



Je comprends mieux pourquoi j'avais du mal à relier tout çà  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h49 ----------




wormeyes a dit:


>



Peux-tu héberger aileurs que chez imageshack stp : filtré par le proxy du taf :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> OR]
> 
> Peux-tu héberger aileurs que chez imageshack stp : filtré par le proxy du taf :rose:



Np,   on va essayer ça du coup:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2009)

Merci bien


----------



## jpmiss (23 Novembre 2009)

On dirait les ruines d'un temple au milieux des oliviers (Climat méditerranéen). Je dirai que c'est Turquie
La princesse c'est Europe?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> On dirait les ruines d'un temple au milieux des oliviers (Climat méditerranéen). Je dirai que c'est Turquie
> La princesse c'est Europe?



Pas la Turquie, mais pas loin.
Oui, Europe.


_J'sens qu'elle ne va pas durer des plombes, celle-là...._


----------



## shogun HD (23 Novembre 2009)

Peut être du côté de Gortyn en Crete.........


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Novembre 2009)

Je pense que j'ai trouvé : palais de Knossos en Crète.

35'1755.83"N 25'09'38.61" E



jpmiss a dit:


> La princesse c'est Europe?



Oui. Et c'est la mère du roi Minos. Et qui dit roi Minos dit palais de Knossos en Crète.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Oui. Et c'est la mère du roi Minos. Et qui dit roi Minos dit palais de Knossos en Crète.




Ben oui, évident. Même pas eu besoin de tendre le fil d'Ariane...  

A toi donc, iDuck


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Novembre 2009)

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Indice : ma pomme


----------



## shogun HD (23 Novembre 2009)

zone montagneuse
Une usine de Lada ?

Çà mérite un deuxiéme indice non ?


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2009)

Et pis l'image, elle est pas alignée sur le Nord


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2009)

2e indice : pierre


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2009)

Chine ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2009)

Non.

Indice n°3 : c'est un lieu archi connu.


----------



## shogun HD (24 Novembre 2009)

Italie carare?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2009)

Non plus.

Indice n°4 : hommes célèbres.


----------



## Grug (24 Novembre 2009)

Grèce ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2009)

Presidents ?


----------



## yvos (24 Novembre 2009)

Mont Rushmore


----------



## shogun HD (24 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Mont Rushmore


 

bien joué


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Mont Rushmore



Bravo ! 

A toi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h06 ----------




wormeyes a dit:


> Presidents ?



Oui. Mais c'est trop tard. Yvos a trouvé la réponse.


----------



## shogun HD (24 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Bravo !
> 
> A toi.
> 
> ...


 

c'est pas grave


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2009)

yvos ?


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2009)

oui?




c'est moi.












(faut que je trouve 1/2h pour concocter quelque chose...ce midi  )


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2009)

indice 1 : "le plus grand"


----------



## shogun HD (25 Novembre 2009)

Afrique?


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2009)

Pourquoi serait-ce en Afrique?


----------



## duracel (25 Novembre 2009)

Espagne, Moyen-Orient?


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2009)

Espagne, Afrique, Moyen Orient : vous avez identifié un élément.

Maintenant, l'orientation a son importance et permet d'éliminer des options.


----------



## duracel (25 Novembre 2009)

On parle d'un mieu de culte dont l'orientation à une importance?


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2009)

duracel a dit:


> On parle d'un mieu de culte dont l'orientation à une importance?




c'est courant, non? 

enfin, pour pas mal de mieux en tout cas


----------



## naas (25 Novembre 2009)

Darius ?
Abysinnie ?


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Darius ?
> Abysinnie ?



Non et non.


Indice 2 : capitale impériale


----------



## jpmiss (25 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> indice 1 : "le plus grand"


Allah? (Ca signifierait que le site a trouver est au nord est de La Mecque puisqu'il à un axe Nord-Est Sud Ouest et qu'il n'a pas l'air de ressembler à un coin qui serait au sud ouest).

J'ai juste?


----------



## naas (25 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Allah? (Ca signifierait que le site a trouver est au nord est de La Mecque puisqu'il à un axe sud ouest).
> 
> J'ai juste?



je t'avoue avoir cherché sur coté de medine et autre lieux relatifs au prophète, puis je suis parti vers darius pour finir chez le roi des rois en ethopie.
mais nanh, rien


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca signifierait que le site a trouver est au nord est de La Mecque puisqu'il à un axe sud ouest).
> 
> J'ai juste?



Et bien voilà un qui suit. 

Il y a bien une mosquée sur cette image (d'où certainement les suggestions Espagne, Afrique, Moyen Orient), et vu l'orientation, on peut circonscrire le demi globe. Maintenant, en regardant l'architecture dans les détails caractéristiques qui apparaissent, ça devrait réduire la zone.


"Le plus grand" est une référence à un prénom, lequel permettra certainement rapidement de trouver le site.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h37 ----------

En revanche, il y a erreur sur les axes


----------



## shogun HD (25 Novembre 2009)

C est bizarre  çà ressemble au jama masjid de new Delhi........


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2009)

Accessoirement, il n'y a pas beaucoup de contrées à pouvoir prétendre avoir été le centre d'un Empire 

Shogun : il y a de cela  . Mais des jama mashid, il y en à peu 1543 par pays musulman, grosso merdo.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> En revanche, il y a erreur sur les axes



Murde j'étais parti sur Samarcande mais ça à pas l'air d'être ça


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Murde j'étais parti sur Samarcande mais ça à pas l'air d'être ça



rotation de 90° clockwise

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h50 ----------

c'est comment qu'on dit le plus grand en arabe, déjà...vous l'avez forcément déjà entendu 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h51 ----------

naas, t'as déjà préparé ton excuse pour ne pas trouver?


----------



## jpmiss (25 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> c'est comment qu'on dit le plus grand en arabe, déjà...vous l'avez forcément déjà entendu


Ouais et à 5 h du mat on s'en souvient!  

Bon j'ai bien trouvé un Akbar au Pakistan mais je trouve pas ton truc...


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Akbar au Pakistan m*ais je trouve pas ton truc*...



'spèce de grand Moghol 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h56 ----------

Cherchez une des  7 nouvelles merveilles du monde et vous ne serez qu'à une journée d'éléphant 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h57 ----------




yvos a dit:


> Indice 2 : capitale impériale




....rapidement abandonnée

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h59 ----------

jp? shogun? jp? shogun? c'est tendu..naas? (non, c'est pas possible)..wormeyes en blitz?
:love:


----------



## jpmiss (25 Novembre 2009)

*Fatehpur-Sikrî*


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2009)

on sent le stress de mettre directos le lien ! pas de mise en forme du message, quedalle, c'est du brut ! 

Bravo en tous cas 

Donc cet endroit est Fatehpur Sikri, capitale ephémère de l'empire Moghol pendant le règne d'Akbar, "le plus grand", quasiment dans l'axe ouest-est par rapport à la mecque (cf la mosquée), avec les bulbes typiques de l'architecture musulmane indienne (la ressemblance relevée par shogun est claire) sur les portes de la mosquée, à une quarantaine de kilomètres d'Agra où se situe le Taj Mahal, une des sept nouvelles merveilles 

Capitale impériale éphèmere car sans eau.

Cadeau perso :







et


----------



## jpmiss (25 Novembre 2009)

C'est ça fait le malin!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2009)

Bien vu Jp, et bien joué yvos, c'était finement amené


----------



## jpmiss (25 Novembre 2009)

Indice 1 : Corsairs


----------



## naas (25 Novembre 2009)

Corsair avec des oeufs ou pas ?


----------



## jpmiss (25 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Corsair avec des oeufs ou pas ?


Gnéééé???


----------



## naas (25 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Gnéééé???


je me demandais si tu avais écrit corsair sans e pour une raison précise


----------



## LeProf (25 Novembre 2009)

Caraibes ?


----------



## jpmiss (25 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> je me demandais si tu avais écrit corsair sans e pour une raison précise


Oui


LeProf a dit:


> Caraibes ?


Non


----------



## LeProf (25 Novembre 2009)

En rapport avec un boucanier anglais alors ?


----------



## jpmiss (25 Novembre 2009)

Non plus

Indice 2: Beaucoup de zéros


----------



## LeProf (25 Novembre 2009)

Un quelconque rapport avec le F4U Corsair, avion US de la WW2 ?


----------



## jpmiss (25 Novembre 2009)

Tu chauffe


----------



## LeProf (25 Novembre 2009)

Donc c'est quelque part dans le Pacifique ?


----------



## jpmiss (25 Novembre 2009)

Oui 

Allez, je vois que tu es chaud alors indice 3: ce qui nous intéresse n'est pas en haute résolution.


----------



## LeProf (25 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Oui
> 
> Allez, je vois que tu es chaud alors indice 3: ce qui nous intéresse n'est pas en haute résolution.



Oula comme je ne maitrise pas Google earth, je ne vois pas ce que cela signifie ?? ... enfin je peux deviner tout de même ... donc ce n'est pas une image en haute résolution ... 

Bon j'y retourne


----------



## naas (25 Novembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> Bon j'y retourne


Bonne résolution   (désolé trop tentant  )


----------



## shogun HD (25 Novembre 2009)

Pacifique f4 pour corsair l avion de la marine américaine


----------



## jpmiss (25 Novembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> Pacifique f4 pour corsair l avion de la marine américaine


Ca va pas mieux toi... ca à déjà été dit 6 messages plus haut...


----------



## shogun HD (25 Novembre 2009)

Vought F4U plus précisément ...?


----------



## jpmiss (25 Novembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> Oula comme je ne maitrise pas Google earth, je ne vois pas ce que cela signifie ?? ... enfin je peux deviner tout de même ... donc ce n'est pas une image en haute résolution ...
> 
> Bon j'y retourne


Regarde ma capture 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h53 ----------




shogun HD a dit:


> Vought F4U plus précisément ...?


J'en sais rien. 
Après vérification il semblerait que oui.


----------



## naas (25 Novembre 2009)

papy boyington ?


----------



## LeProf (25 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Regarde ma capture




Je ne fais que ça !!! je m'arrache les yeux à arpenter tout le Pacifique ...


----------



## jpmiss (25 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> papy boyington ?


Yes.
Reste plus qu'a trouver l'ile


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2009)

7°56'18.36"S
156°42'30.78"E

Ile de Vella Lavella


----------



## LeProf (25 Novembre 2009)

Vella lavella :   7°55'52.63"S  156°41'35.95"E


----------



## naas (25 Novembre 2009)

Vella Lavella 

_'tain je l'avais depuis 10 minutes grâce a wikipedia et le bain des enfants m'a grillé _


----------



## LeProf (25 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> 7°56'18.36"S
> 156°42'30.78"E
> 
> Ile de Vella Valeva



Mince grillé ... bien joué yvos !


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> _'tain je l'avais depuis 10 minutes grâce a wikipedia et le bain des enfants m'a grillé _



Ah, celle là tu ne l'as pas déjà faite?  


cela dit, j'avoue que c'est du vol, vous avez fait tout le boulot, LeProf et toi 


je vous cède la main !


----------



## naas (25 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Ah, celle là tu ne l'as pas déjà faite?



faut dire que le bain c'est assez regulier


----------



## jpmiss (25 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> 7°56'18.36"S
> 156°42'30.78"E
> 
> Ile de Vella Lavella


Comment il sort du bois pour griller tout le monde lui!  

Pour en savoir plus sur les Tetes Brûlées.
A noter que la piste historique se trouve dans la zone basse résolution de ma capture (en haut à droite)

A toi


----------



## naas (25 Novembre 2009)

J'etais même allé sur l'ile de caroline du sud ou certaines parties on été filmées :hein:


----------



## LeProf (25 Novembre 2009)

allez naas, à toi de jouer, j'ai rien en stock !


----------



## naas (25 Novembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> allez naas, à toi de jouer, j'ai rien en stock !



tss tss tss la règle c'est la règle


----------



## jpmiss (25 Novembre 2009)

Ben surtout que c'est à yvos de proposer un truc...


----------



## naas (25 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben surtout que c'est à yvos de proposer un truc...


 trop grillé le prof sur le coup :bebe:


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2009)

je vous ai proposé de vous laisser la main 

sinon, il va falloir que je cherche un autre truc et là, il y a le bain des enfants 

_(si vous insistez, je veux bien me plier à la règle mais ça va prendre un peu de temps )_


----------



## naas (25 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> je vous ai proposé de vous laisser la main
> 
> sinon, il va falloir que je cherche un autre truc et là, il y a le bain des enfants
> 
> _(si vous insistez, je veux bien me plier à la règle mais ça va prendre un peu de temps )_


je te jure la prochaine fois je prends un photo avec le phophone 
bon alors cette enigme elle arrive


----------



## jpmiss (25 Novembre 2009)

tut tut tut! The rule is the rule!


----------



## LeProf (25 Novembre 2009)

alors c'est à yvos !! ... allez allez ... on s'y colle !


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2009)

c'est parti alors 


1 : trois éléments constituent l'identité de cette cité.


----------



## gKatarn (25 Novembre 2009)

Iran ou Afghanistan ?


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Iran ou Afghanistan ?



Onsdetan, hein  








Iran


----------



## yvos (26 Novembre 2009)

Indice 2 : vengeur masqué


----------



## gKatarn (26 Novembre 2009)

Zorro ?   


Sin c'est exprès que tu as laissé une partie du nom de la route en bas à droite "Shahidan Ash..."


----------



## shogun HD (26 Novembre 2009)

Rien à voir avec le roi Salomon par hasard ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2009)

Là ça fait des heures que je traîne mes bottes de Bam à Ispahan en passant par Meched et Jahrom, mais rien de rien, que pouic ! 


Euuuh, elle est alignée sur le nord, ta photo ? :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (26 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> 1 : trois éléments constituent l'identité de cette cité.



Des éléments au sens "eau air feu terre" ou au sens plus large?

Edit: j'ai trouvé un coin qui s'appelle Batman a l'ouest de l'Iran mais je vois rien qui ressemble à ton truc 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h07 ----------

Ainsi parlait Freddie Mercury?


----------



## r e m y (26 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Des éléments au sens "eau air feu terre" ou au sens plus large?
> 
> Edit: j'ai trouvé un coin qui s'appelle Batman a l'ouest de l'Iran mais je vois rien qui ressemble à ton truc



moi j'ai trouvé PatochMan et BassMan au Bar MacG....


----------



## jpmiss (26 Novembre 2009)

Ok: Yazd.
Wikipedia.


----------



## naas (26 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Indice 2 : vengeur masqué



http://levengeurmasque.allmyblog.com/ ?


----------



## yvos (26 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Zorro ?



Exactement...

l'indice suivant allait être "synonyme d'étoile"....astre ....pour faire zoroastre....



gKatarn a dit:


> Sin c'est exprès que tu as laissé une partie du nom de la route en bas à droite "Shahidan Ash..."



pas du tout


----------



## jpmiss (26 Novembre 2009)

Hep les gars, j'ai trouvé...


----------



## yvos (26 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Des éléments au sens "eau air feu terre" ou au sens plus large?



Effectivement :
- eau parce que la région est connue pour un réseau hydraulique ancestral qui s'appelle les qanat, amenant l'eau des montagne dans un milieu totalement dépourvu de ressources

- air, pour vent, car yazd est constellée d'habitation climatisée depuis des centaines d'années grâce à des tours du vent, extrêmement efficace

- feu, car c'est un endroit très important pour les zoroastrien qui vouent un culte au feu depuis des millénaires

Les édifices que l'on voit sur la capture sont des Tours du Silence, qui recueillent les cadavres pour les laisser sécher et manger par les vautours, une des pratiques les plus connues du Zoroastrisme.




> Edit: j'ai trouvé un coin qui s'appelle Batman a l'ouest de l'Iran mais je vois rien qui ressemble à ton truc



J'avais pensé à une intrigue avec Batman (idem avec Jahrom, d'ailleurs)  mais à part Superhéros, il n'y avait rien d'intéressant autour. 




> Ainsi parlait Freddie Mercury?



Entre autres (Johnny également)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h31 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> Hep les gars, j'ai trouvé...



ouais, j'ai vu mais comme j'essaie de répondre successivement à tous les messages...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Novembre 2009)

Allez hop:
Indice: all nightmare long

Ca devrait pas durer longtemps


----------



## yvos (26 Novembre 2009)

cela ressemble au foie de Mackie mais je n'ai pas les coordonnées exactes....


(un rapport avec un groupe qui commence par M et finit pas A?  )


----------



## duracel (26 Novembre 2009)

Un rein sur le Rhin?.......................... :rateau:

Je ne suis même pas venu.


----------



## gKatarn (26 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> cela ressemble au foie de Mackie mais je n'ai pas les coordonnées exactes....



J'aurais dit un rein plutôt qu'un foie au vu de la forme  



yvos a dit:


> (un rapport avec un groupe qui commence par M et finit pas A?  )


 et _etallic_ au milieu ? 

Un lien avec la chanson éponyme sur Death Magnetic ?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Novembre 2009)

Oui 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h28 ----------

Indice 2: avant goût de 2012


----------



## shogun HD (26 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Oui
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h28 ----------
> 
> Indice 2: avant goût de 2012


 

concert de metallica ???


----------



## jpmiss (26 Novembre 2009)

J'ignorais que Metallica avait fait un concert dans un lac


----------



## shogun HD (26 Novembre 2009)

Meu nan en 2012 y aura plus de lac !!!


----------



## yvos (26 Novembre 2009)

on cherche un endroit où il y a eu une catastrophe naturelle récemment (2012 - d'ailleurs, my apocalypse, titre d'un autre morceau de Death Magnetic  )


----------



## gKatarn (26 Novembre 2009)

Ou une piste dans les paroles de _all nightmare long_


----------



## jpmiss (26 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ou une piste dans les paroles de _all nightmare long_


Pas dans les paroles... 
Et le truc n'est pas récent mais c'est un des plus gros truc naturels de l'histoire moderne...


----------



## yvos (26 Novembre 2009)

Trouvé


----------



## naas (26 Novembre 2009)

Tunguska event


----------



## yvos (26 Novembre 2009)

C'est ballot :style:

Toujours avec le bain des enfants?


----------



## naas (26 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Trouvé


encore ce bain   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h24 ----------




yvos a dit:


> C'est ballot :style:
> 
> Toujours avec le bain des enfants?


Tu as fini de poster entre mes posts, j'ai toujours un cache de retard :bebe:


----------



## jpmiss (26 Novembre 2009)

En effet il s'agit du lac Cheko qui serait peut être un cratère d'impact de ce qui s'est passé dans cette région en 1908.
Le clip de la chanson de Metallica y fait largement référence. 

A toi 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h25 ----------

Y prennent le bain vachement tard tes mômes naas 
En tous cas ca doit etre les boules de se faire grillé à moins d'une minute


----------



## naas (26 Novembre 2009)

En fait j'étais sur la page wiki us de la chanson et maps ne trouvais pas, il a fallu que je passe par earth, le temps de le lancer  et... paf le chien 
Le pire c'est pas de se faire griller, c'est de savoir qu'il va nous pondre un énigme a la mort moi le noeud :bebe:


----------



## jpmiss (26 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> En fait j'étais sur la page wiki us de la chanson


T'aurais eu plus vite fait d'aller sur youtube


----------



## LeProf (26 Novembre 2009)

Arrétez de lui parler du bain des petits ! ... il va finir par ne plus les laver à force ...

Arf... trop de boulot, pas eut le temps de jouer aujourd'hui.


----------



## gKatarn (27 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le clip de la chanson de Metallica y fait largement référence.



Ben vu que j'ai pas vu le clip


----------



## jpmiss (27 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ben vu que j'ai pas vu le clip


T'as pas internet?


:rateau:


----------



## naas (27 Novembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> Arrétez de lui parler du bain des petits ! ... il va finir par ne plus les laver à force ...
> 
> Arf... trop de boulot, pas eut le temps de jouer aujourd'hui.


Dis donc le prof, le verbe avoir, ... nanh ? une petite toilette du beche_raille peut être   

On meuble, on meuble, mais cette énigme elle arrive


----------



## yvos (27 Novembre 2009)

quel empressement pour de toutes façons ne pas trouver ou se faire griller ! 


indice 1 : nomade


----------



## jpmiss (27 Novembre 2009)

Vers Hai Phong?


----------



## yvos (27 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Vers Hai Phong?



oui...à l'échelle de la planète disons 


sinon, c'est quand même assez loin


----------



## jpmiss (27 Novembre 2009)

Pitain c'est grand l'Indonésie.
J'ai trouvé plein d'endroit ou y'a des bateaux comme ceux de ta capture mais pas encore le coin précis


----------



## naas (27 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pitain c'est grand l'Indonésie.
> J'ai trouvé plein d'endroit ou y'a des bateaux comme ceux de ta capture mais pas encore le coin précis



en plus c'est des nomades, je te l'avais dit le plus terrible c'est pas de se faire griller, c'est ses enigmes


----------



## yvos (27 Novembre 2009)

engime 2 : proche du dragon


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2009)

Donc c'est proche de l'île de Komodo.


----------



## shogun HD (27 Novembre 2009)

Proche du dragon de Komodo ??;-)


----------



## jpmiss (27 Novembre 2009)

Oui


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2009)

Je crois que j'ai trouvé : Labuan Bajo.

Et à proximité c'est marqué "Bandar Udara Komodo" !


EDIT : Merde ! Grillé par jpmiss ! :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (27 Novembre 2009)

grilled


----------



## naas (27 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Donc c'est proche de l'île de Komodo.


ne pas donner d'indice


shogun HD a dit:


> Proche du dragon de Komodo ??;-)


ne pas donner d'indice


jpmiss a dit:


> Oui


je vous l'avais dit, ne donnez pas d'indice


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> ne pas donner d'indice
> 
> ne pas donner d'indice
> 
> je vous l'avais dit, ne donnez pas d'indice



C'est vrai : fallait pas. :rateau:


----------



## yvos (27 Novembre 2009)

Notez tout de même qu'il y a plus de varans à Rinca, ile plus proche de Labuanbajo, qu'à Komodo même, réservée aux touristes suisses qui finalement se font bouffer.

Il me semble important de préciser cela 


Labuan veut dire port ou territoire en malais, et bajo c'est en référence aux Bajos, qualifiés de gitans de la mer et qui, avant, vivaient exclusivement sur les eaux.

Une petite pensée pour iDuck qui vient, non sans élégance, de ravir le titre de _"l'homme qui se fait griller sur le finish à cause d'un soit disant problème de bain des enfants - ou pas",_ détenu auparavant, avec brio et ténacité, par naas.

Nous venons de vivre un moment crucial de ce sujet.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Une petite pensée pour iDuck qui vient, non sans élégance, de ravir le titre de _"l'homme qui se fait griller sur le finish à cause d'un soit disant problème de bain des enfants - ou pas",_ détenu auparavant, avec brio et ténacité, par naas.
> 
> Nous venons de vivre un moment crucial de ce sujet.



Merci. Mais je ne me battrai pas pour le conserver.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Novembre 2009)

Allez zou:
Indice: grandeur et décadence


----------



## yvos (27 Novembre 2009)

là 


grandeur et décadence  = paradis fiscaux (et vue la forme + la perte de résolution sur les bords...)


----------



## jpmiss (27 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> grandeur et décadence  = paradis fiscaux



Bien pire que ça. C'est une véritable catastrophe écologique, économique, sociale, sanitaire et culturelle. On peut difficilement faire mieux...


A toi


----------



## yvos (27 Novembre 2009)

Proprement ahurissant cette histoire ! :afraid:


----------



## jpmiss (27 Novembre 2009)

Ouais ben faut pas que ça t'empêche de proposer l'énigme suivante!


----------



## yvos (28 Novembre 2009)

désolé pour le retard 

enclave


----------



## shogun HD (28 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> désolé pour le retard
> 
> enclave


 

l'endroit ou tu nous envois y'en a plein..........................des church


----------



## yvos (28 Novembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> l'endroit ou tu nous envois y'en a plein..........................des church



dans ce cas, tu n'as qu'à chercher la bonne


----------



## shogun HD (28 Novembre 2009)

Un deuxième indice stp....,,,


----------



## yvos (28 Novembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> Un deuxième indice stp....,,,




cela veut donc dire deux choses:

- soit tu bluffais et tu ne sais pas du tout où se trouve cet endroit 

- soit tu es vraiment fainéant et pas observateur  


indice 2 : 



avec cela, ça devrait aller vite


----------



## LeProf (28 Novembre 2009)

C'est ici


----------



## yvos (28 Novembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> C'est ici




Hé hé ! Bravo


----------



## LeProf (28 Novembre 2009)

Vous inquiétez pas ... je cherche 

Voila, c'est reparti 

Indice: Evènement en cours 1109-0510


----------



## shogun HD (28 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> cela veut donc dire deux choses:
> 
> - soit tu bluffais et tu ne sais pas du tout où se trouve cet endroit  non mais j'étais plus bas
> 
> ...


 



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h14 ----------




LeProf a dit:


> Vous inquiétez pas ... je cherche
> 
> Voila, c'est reparti
> 
> Indice: Evènement en cours 1109-0510


 



alerte meteo ???


----------



## LeProf (28 Novembre 2009)

Nan pas du tout


----------



## shogun HD (28 Novembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> Nan pas du tout


 

compet de surf ?:mouais:


----------



## LeProf (28 Novembre 2009)

toujours pas !


----------



## shogun HD (28 Novembre 2009)

L heure des marée ??


----------



## LeProf (28 Novembre 2009)

Non Non


----------



## shogun HD (28 Novembre 2009)

çà a un rapport avec la mer ?


----------



## LeProf (28 Novembre 2009)

En quelque sorte oui.


----------



## yvos (29 Novembre 2009)

une zone qui va disparaître avec le changement climatique?


----------



## LeProf (29 Novembre 2009)

Non .... allez je vous aide un peu...

indice 2: lieu de reproduction


----------



## shogun HD (29 Novembre 2009)

animal ou végétal ?


----------



## LeProf (29 Novembre 2009)

animal ... je dirais même: lieu de reproduction d'animaux marins.


----------



## shogun HD (29 Novembre 2009)

Une réserve naturelle en sorte.........Préservation d' un écosystème ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2009)

Amérique du nord ?


----------



## LeProf (29 Novembre 2009)

Je ne sais pas si c'est classé comme réserve, mais c'est un lieu important pour la reproduction de cet animal marin... ( lequel ?  ).


----------



## shogun HD (29 Novembre 2009)

poisson ?                       réponse A

mamifères marin?          réponse B

tortues ?                       réponse C


autres                               réponse D


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Novembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> poisson ?                       réponse A
> 
> mamifères marin?          réponse B
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]-xgwd5kLiDY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LeProf (29 Novembre 2009)

Quoi vous voulez un autre indice ? ....

Pas de joker ou d'appel à un amis ? 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.> ok Indice 3 : mammifères marins


----------



## LeProf (29 Novembre 2009)

Bon je vois que vous calez un peu .. alors nouvel indice.

Indice 4: En ce lieu, Jack Sparrow n'aurait pas eu peur de rencontrer ces cousines de Moby Dick. 


Maintenant, cela devrait être plus rapide


----------



## tombom (29 Novembre 2009)

je cherche vainement un element avec ton premier indice... 1109-0510...

11 septembre  -5 octobre  ? lieu de repoduction des cousins de moby dick ?

nan je vois pas ^^
=)


----------



## LeProf (29 Novembre 2009)

MMAA et non JJMM


----------



## tombom (30 Novembre 2009)

j'ai fini par cerner la zone... mais je ne trouve pas le lieux exact...


bon courage aux autres !


----------



## naas (30 Novembre 2009)

tombom a dit:


> j'ai fini par cerner la zone... mais je ne trouve pas le lieux exact...


Ah bon ?


> bon courage aux autres !


Ah bon


----------



## tombom (30 Novembre 2009)

oui.. ca  me soul ca fait 1 mois que je suis ce fil... et jarrive jamais a trouver... la je suis super pres... mais mon google earth est super flou en sur les rivage... et avec google map jai pas trouvé ^^
(raconte-ta-vie.com lol)


----------



## naas (30 Novembre 2009)

donc tu n'a jamais rien trouvé, tu es près de trouver, mais tu le veux pas trouver ?
gna ? trop logique


----------



## tombom (30 Novembre 2009)

ah tu me pousse a donner des indice et a me justifier ! je vais me faire tuer moi !

c'est a saint laurent, au canada... mais ou ? ^^


----------



## LeProf (30 Novembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> Indice 4: En ce lieu, Jack Sparrow n'aurait pas eu peur de rencontrer ces cousines de Moby Dick.



Il y a 2 indices dans cette phrase  : un sur "la bestiole" évoquée plus haut, un sur la région où se situe le lieu à trouver.

Allez on s'y remet !


----------



## duracel (30 Novembre 2009)

Lieu de reproduction des baleines à bosses dans le pacifique, amérique du nord?


----------



## LeProf (30 Novembre 2009)

*Jack Sparrow* devrait t'aider pour localiser le lieu


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2009)

C'est vaste les caraïbes...


----------



## shogun HD (30 Novembre 2009)

Tobago cays ?


----------



## LeProf (30 Novembre 2009)

Allez nouvel indice, ce sera au plus rapide .... et si vous ne trouvez pas,n je ne peux pas faire mieux ! 

Indice 5: 1492 .... _La Española_


----------



## gKatarn (30 Novembre 2009)

Haiti ? "Banc d'argent" ?


----------



## LeProf (30 Novembre 2009)

Ce n'est pas Haïti mais l'autre coté de l'ile 

PS: Avec les autres indices, notamment le lieu de reproduction des bestioles, ce devrait être facile maintenant ...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2009)

Ok. 

*Ici.*


----------



## LeProf (30 Novembre 2009)

Bien joué ! 

c'est à toi


----------



## jpmiss (30 Novembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> Bien joué !
> 
> c'est à toi


Tu pourrais en dire un peu plus? C'est quoi ces animaux marins? Cet à endroit précis (et pas ailleurs) qu'ils se reproduisent? En quoi tes indices permettaient ils de trouver l'endroit avant que wormeyes ne se déchire la rétine à se taper toutes les côtes l'ile?


----------



## LeProf (30 Novembre 2009)

Oui pas de soucis, je voulais le faire mais j'ai du reporter la chose pour m'occuper de ma petite (mais pas de bain )

Alors voilà:

-*"Evènement en cours 1109-0510"*: période de reproduction des baleines à bosses qui se rassemblent dans la baie de Samana en République Dominicaine.

-*"lieu de reproduction"*: c'est leur lieu de reproduction mais aussi de parade nuptiale pour les nouveaux couples

-*"mammifères marins"*: faut vraiment que j'explique ?? 

-*"En ce lieu, Jack Sparrow n'aurait pas eu peur de rencontrer ces cousines de Moby Dick."*: Jack Sparrow pour Pirates des *Caraïbes* et la suite pour non pas le cachalot mais la baleine.

-*"1492 .... La Española"* : 1492 pour Christophe Colomb qui a donné le nom à l'ile Hispaniola car ses reliefs lui rappelaient son Espagne natale.

Voila... La presqu'île de Samana est un lieu très connue pour l'observation des baleines, car elles y viennent en très grand nombre durant cette période. C'est devenue une région très prisée des touriste de ce fait, certains d'ailleurs le regretteront car leur venue entraine aussi des conséquences écologiques.
D'ailleurs, les autorités de la République Dominicaine ont décidé récemment de construire 2 observatoires pour voir les baleines afin de limiter la venue des bateaux sur place.

PS: désolé si mes indices vous ont parus trop incompréhensibles.


----------



## shogun HD (30 Novembre 2009)

wormeyes.......................


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu pourrais en dire un peu plus? C'est quoi ces animaux marins? Cet à endroit précis (et pas ailleurs) qu'ils se reproduisent? En quoi tes indices permettaient ils de trouver l'endroit avant que *wormeyes ne se déchire la rétine* à se taper toutes les côtes l'ile?





Exorbité jpmiss, exorbité. 



LeProf a dit:


> Oui pas de soucis, je voulais le faire mais j'ai du reporter la chose pour m'occuper de ma petite (mais pas de bain )
> 
> Alors voilà:
> 
> -[explicatifs



Ouais. Reste que cela m'a exorbité.  



shogun HD a dit:


> wormeyes.......................



T'es prêt ?





Alors voici:










_SECAM_


----------



## gKatarn (30 Novembre 2009)

Juste question : c'est bien dans une zone HD ?


----------



## jpmiss (30 Novembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> _SECAM_


Un rapport avec PAL SECAM?


----------



## LeProf (30 Novembre 2009)

Je suis sur la piste Henri de France .... bon pas bon ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Juste question : c'est bien dans une zone HD ?





C'est surtout une zone où tu évites de t'égarer, la nuit. 





jpmiss a dit:


> Un rapport avec PAL SECAM?





C'est _aussi_ une zone en PAL SECAM, mais surtout PAL.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h41 ----------




LeProf a dit:


> Je suis sur la piste Henri de France .... bon pas bon ?



Nan. Rien à voir avec la technologie cathodique.


----------



## shogun HD (30 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Juste question : c'est bien dans une zone HD ?


 

le secam non  tnt hd peut être

Envoyé par *jpmiss* 

 
_Un rapport avec PAL SECAM?_



C'est _aussi_ une zone en PAL SECAM, mais surtout PAL.

zone frontalière ? ancêtre du télégraphe ?

on dirait une tour


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> l
> 
> on dirait une tour






  Bien vu , c'est un château, construit initialement en bois.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2009)

Indice_02: Lieu associé à une légende, visité par près d'un demi-million de curieux par année.


_Oui, je sais , la capture est pourrave._


----------



## jpmiss (1 Décembre 2009)

Ok c'est le Château de Bran. Château de Vlad L'Empaleur qui à donné la légende de Dracula.


----------



## yvos (1 Décembre 2009)

Secam, c'était pour le pal qui sert à empaler ??  

 Bien joué


----------



## jpmiss (1 Décembre 2009)

Bon, on va rester dans une zone de base résolution mais l'endroit vaut le détours.
L'indice 1 est l'autre image


----------



## yvos (1 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon, on va rester dans une zone de base résolution mais l'endroit vaut le détours.
> L'indice 1 est l'autre image



'tain, j'ai trouvé le fond de carte de ta carte au trésor... mais bon, vu que c'est utilisé par d'autres pour confectionner leurs propres cartes..:sick:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ok c'est le Château de Bran. Château de Vlad L'Empaleur qui à donné la légende de Dracula.



Yep. 

_« Vlad aurait systématiquement fait écorcher, bouillir, décapiter, aveugler, étrangler, pendre, brûler, frire, clouer, enterrer vivants, mutiler atrocement et bien sûr empaler tous ses contradicteurs.»_

Y'a pas à dire, quel talent. :love:



yvos a dit:


> Secam, c'était pour le pal qui sert à empaler ??
> 
> Bien joué


----------



## yvos (1 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> 'tain, j'ai trouvé le fond de carte de ta carte au trésor... mais bon, vu que c'est utilisé par d'autres pour confectionner leurs propres cartes..:sick:



Bon, j'ai la carte en grande taille maintenant


----------



## naas (1 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Bon, j'ai la carte en grande taille maintenant


Ah bon comment tu fais ?


----------



## yvos (1 Décembre 2009)

Elle sert à rien de toutes façons


----------



## jpmiss (1 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Elle sert à rien de toutes façons



En effet l'indice c'est qu'il s'agit d'une ile au trésor. Cette "carte" n'en est que l'illustration sans plus. 

Indice 2: mystère


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2009)

Ca sent la Nouvelle-Ecosse tout ça...


----------



## jpmiss (1 Décembre 2009)

C'est dans ce coin là oui 

Indice 3: on sait où mais pas quoi ni par qui.


----------



## yvos (1 Décembre 2009)

Oak Island


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Décembre 2009)

Je confirme (je viens juste de trouver).


----------



## yvos (1 Décembre 2009)

Ba y'a rien à confirmer (sauf que je viens de te griller, naturellement)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Ba y'a rien à confirmer (sauf que je viens de te griller, naturellement)



J'ai donné un complément d'information. 

Mais bon, effectivement, grillé... une fois de plus.


----------



## gKatarn (1 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Ca sent la Nouvelle-Ecosse tout ça...



Euh, comment t'en as déduit çà stp ?


----------



## jpmiss (1 Décembre 2009)

ouel yvos iz ze niou ouineur!


----------



## yvos (1 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Euh, comment t'en as déduit çà stp ?



ouais, ça m'intéresse aussi parce que sans cela...


----------



## gKatarn (1 Décembre 2009)

Oué, des iles au trésor, y en a ailleurs


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Euh, comment t'en as déduit çà stp ?



Mes yeux de verre. 







Mystère + trésor + Canada > Gooooogle. 

Canada c'était au pif, je pensais au départ que c'était la région des Grands-Lacs,  l'Ontario pour arriver ensuite sur le Saint-Laurent....


Ceci dit, l'histoire de ce trésor mystérieux est plutôt marrante.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Ceci dit, l'histoire de ce trésor mystérieux est plutôt marrante.


C'est pour ça que j'ai choisi l'endroit même si la résolution y est merdique 
Un dossier assez complet ici.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Décembre 2009)

Bon yvos ça vient cette énigme?!


----------



## yvos (1 Décembre 2009)

indice 1 : archipel des malotrus.



bon, ça c'est fait...j'peux accompagner ma femme aux urgences de la maternité


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2009)

Là c'est ton indice qui n'est pas en HD.


----------



## naas (1 Décembre 2009)

ocen pacifique dixit monsieur beru


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2009)

Est-ce que ça a un rapport avec San-Antonio (F. Dard) ?


----------



## yvos (2 Décembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Est-ce que ça a un rapport avec San-Antonio (F. Dard) ?



Bien !


indice 2 : 3 langues officielles


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2009)

:hein:




Sur la capture, aéroport international ou vols taxi ?


----------



## yvos (2 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> :hein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a priori, vol taxi mais vu la position de cet endroit, peut-être qu'il y a de courts vols internationaux.


aller, pour les langues, je vous en donne deux, trouvez la troisième...: français - portugais


----------



## r e m y (2 Décembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Est-ce que ça a un rapport avec San-Antonio (F. Dard) ?



Ca me semble clair

*Archipel des Malotrus*
*Quatrième de couverture*

    "Ne le cherchez pas trop sur la carte, encore que sur l'océan Pacifique vous ayez quelques chances. Mais pacifiques, les Malotrus ? Parlons-en, hein ! surtout lorsque Béru vient semer la panique et fomenter des révolutions dans un pays vraiment pas comme les autres. Heureusement qu'il a un gros ticket avec la reine, ce qui doit lui porter bonheur, car il a rudement besoin de veine. Et moi, donc ! Deux condamnations à mort dans la même journée pour chacun de nous, ça commence à bien faire. On ne sait plus où donner de la tête..."


----------



## yvos (2 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> ocen pacifique dixit monsieur beru



ne pas s'attacher à cette histoire...


----------



## r e m y (2 Décembre 2009)

et le type qui se baigne sur la copie d'écran... il ne serait pas argentin?


----------



## yvos (2 Décembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> et le type qui se baigne sur la copie d'écran... il ne serait pas argentin?



a priori, non.

cela dit, des boat people ça peut venir de partout  

_('tain, j'arrive pas à voir le type dont tu parles )_


----------



## naas (2 Décembre 2009)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_des_régions_officiellement_multilingues
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_des_langues_officielles
trouve pas 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h00 ----------




yvos a dit:


> ne pas s'attacher à cette histoire...



dis mois tes indices, c'est pour nous aider à trouver ou nous perdre ? :rateau:


----------



## yvos (2 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_des_régions_officiellement_multilingues
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_des_langues_officielles
> trouve pas
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h00 ----------




Ces pages ne sont malheureusement pas à jour, une des langues officielles ayant été ajoutée récemment.
Mais le pays figure bien sur la liste 




> dis mois tes indices, c'est pour nous aider à trouver ou nous perdre ? :rateau:



ça fait longtemps que j'ai perdu tout espoir que tu trouves une énigme.


Cela dit, San antonio, c'est quelle langue?... C'est d'ailleurs pas forcément une personne, en plus.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h04 ----------

indice trois : pas très loin d'un Port Sympathique


----------



## duracel (2 Décembre 2009)

Port Gentil?


----------



## yvos (2 Décembre 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Port Gentil?





Ah, je savais bien qu'il y aurait bien un bisounours pour trouver ça


----------



## duracel (2 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Ah, je savais bien qu'il y aurait bien un bisounours pour trouver ça


 

Alors je dis San Antonio du Zaire?


----------



## naas (2 Décembre 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Alors je dis San Antonio du Zaire?


je n'en suis pas sur


----------



## yvos (2 Décembre 2009)

Nope ! De toutes façons, l'espagnol et le français ne sont pas langues officielles de l'Angola


----------



## duracel (2 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> je n'en suis pas sur


 
Malheureusement, 

Mais comme il y avait San Antonio, je me suis dit que ça avait de la gueule.....


----------



## naas (2 Décembre 2009)

san antonio au texas non plus :bebe:


----------



## yvos (2 Décembre 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Malheureusement,
> 
> Mais comme il y avait San Antonio, je me suis dit que ça avait de la gueule.....




Faut pas t'arrêter en si bon chemin ! Il ne faut pas trop s'éloigner de ce Principe !


----------



## naas (2 Décembre 2009)

d'autant plus que l'angola parle portugais, c'est d'ailleurs une des manières de reconnaître les offres d'emploi dans le pétrole, trop dangereux pour y aller


----------



## yvos (2 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> d'autant plus que l'angola parle portugais, c'est d'ailleurs une des manières de reconnaître les offres d'emploi dans le pétrole, trop dangereux pour y aller



Laisse tomber, naas : jp, wormeyes et LeProf sont en embuscade...file donner un bain à tes enfants !


----------



## r e m y (2 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Faut pas t'arrêter en si bon chemin ! Il ne faut pas trop s'éloigner de ce *Principe *!



Sao Tomé et Principe j'imagine...


----------



## yvos (2 Décembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Sao Tomé et Principe j'imagine...



 

l'oeil de lynx. 


Cela dit, non. 

Enfin, pas exactement


----------



## LeProf (2 Décembre 2009)

C'est ici : san Antonio de Pale


----------



## naas (2 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> l'oeil de lynx.
> 
> 
> Cela dit, non.
> ...


j'y suis déjà allé, nanh pas la.

_ça sent le roussi _


----------



## yvos (2 Décembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> C'est ici : san Antonio de Pale



naas, je suis très, très, très déçu ! 

LeProf 

Toutes mes excuses pour cette "énigme" lamentable  Il n'y a strictement rien à voir là bas, c'est le trou du cul monde.


----------



## naas (2 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Laisse tomber, naas : jp, wormeyes et LeProf sont en embuscade...file donner un bain à tes enfants !


tu donnes le bain a 2h et demi toi ?


----------



## yvos (2 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> tu donnes le bain a 2h et demi toi ?



Non. Mais par contre, c'est quoi ton excuse, là?


----------



## LeProf (2 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> tu donnes le bain a 2h et demi toi ?



Y a pas d'heure ... en fait il doit donner le bain tout le temps ... ou alors c'est un cours de plongée 





je sais, je suis déjà [] !

Bon je m'y colle ... laissez moi un peu de temps !


----------



## naas (2 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> naas, je suis très, très, très déçu !
> 
> LeProf
> 
> Toutes mes excuses pour cette "énigme" lamentable  Il n'y a strictement rien à voir là bas, c'est le trou du cul monde.


un petit grillage d'une minute  trô pinjuste


----------



## LeProf (2 Décembre 2009)

Allez c'est reparti .. en plus vous avez l'air d'aimer les sentils navions et les pipistes ...

Donc voila :

Indice 1 : Queen


----------



## naas (2 Décembre 2009)

oh lui eh, il donne une énigme trouvée grâce a ses recherches sur l'énigme précédente


----------



## LeProf (2 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> oh lui eh, il donne une énigme trouvée grâce a ses recherches sur l'énigme précédente



Bien vu ... j'essai de rentabiliser le temps


----------



## naas (2 Décembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> Bien vu ... j'essai de rentabiliser le temps



donc on y parle portugais et français ? :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (2 Décembre 2009)

Humm... il m semble que j'avais déjà pointé ce coin il y'a qqs temps.
Mon premier indice avait été "un des trois coins" et ça avait pas duré longtemps


----------



## LeProf (2 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Humm... il m semble que j'avais déjà pointé ce coin il y'a qqs temps.
> Mon premier indice avait été "un des trois coins" et ça avait pas duré longtemps



Ailleuhhhhh ... désolé je ne joue pas depuis fort logtemps et il se peut que l'énigme est déjà été posée .... je n'ai pas vérifié les 191 page précédente :rose:

En tout cas jpmiss, tu m'as l'air sur la bonne voie ... arf ... elle risque de ne pas durer longtemps encore une fois !


----------



## naas (2 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Humm... il m semble que j'avais déjà pointé ce coin il y'a qqs temps.
> Mon premier indice avait été "un des trois coins" et ça avait pas duré longtemps



coin coin coin, lequel tu veux ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2009)

Bon naas, tu la fait sonner cette réponse ?


----------



## jpmiss (2 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> coin coin coin, lequel tu veux ?


Hello Papa c'est déjà l'heure du bain de Tango et Charly?


----------



## LeProf (2 Décembre 2009)

Bon ben je vois que tout le monde est au courant, en plus les indices pleuvent  ...

... je crois que naas est allé mettre son bermuda ... on va attendre qu'il revienne


----------



## yvos (2 Décembre 2009)

aller, naas, c'est à ta portée, là !  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h23 ----------




LeProf a dit:


> ... je crois que naas est allé mettre son bermuda ... on va attendre qu'il revienne



bon, visiblement il a choisi le coin canapé


----------



## jpmiss (2 Décembre 2009)

Il a disparu de façon mystérieuse....


----------



## yvos (2 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il a disparu de façon mystérieuse....



bloqué sur wikipedia avec une recherche :

"aéroport + canard + zone de reproduction + 3 langues officielles"

ça raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaame 

ps : LeProf, je pense que tu peux préparer autre chose


----------



## LeProf (2 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> ps : LeProf, je pense que tu peux préparer autre chose



je ne sais pas c'est comme vous voulez ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> je ne sais pas c'est comme vous voulez ?





Minute ! naas vient de réapparaître  !!!


L'effet sans doute d'une distorsion spatio-temporelle ou de champs magnétiques surnaturels.


----------



## yvos (2 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> champs magnétiques surnaturels.



Death magnetic  Le retour de "All nightmare long" !


----------



## naas (2 Décembre 2009)

je peux même plus bosser un brin   
au programme:
1 faire le goûter 
2 finir la spec pour ce *¨ù$^de projet pour le pollueur français
3 revenir sur macgé
4 bain
5 se faire griller sur l'énigme d'après (un grand classique  )
6 manger
7 coucher les enfants
8 revenir sur macgé
9 faire dodo

elle me fait penser à une pochette de disque cette ile pas vous ?


----------



## shogun HD (2 Décembre 2009)

se serait pas un des 3 coins de JPMISS .............................


----------



## LeProf (2 Décembre 2009)

Bon allez les gars, faites pas vos mijaurées, que quelqu'un se décide à donner cette *%$@ain de réponse, qu'on passe à autre chose ! 

Vas y shogun  te fais pas prier je suis sur que tu as la réponse.


----------



## shogun HD (2 Décembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> Bon allez les gars, faites pas vos mijaurées, que quelqu'un se décide à donner cette *%$@ain de réponse, qu'on passe à autre chose !
> 
> Vas y shogun  te fais pas prier je suis sur que tu as la réponse.


 

peux pas j'ai déjà répondu à celle de jPMISS en temps et en heure c'est le cas de le dire  en plus de çà j'ai glissé un lien dans mon dernier post au cas où pour vous aider


----------



## LeProf (2 Décembre 2009)

Effectivement, je n'avais pas vu ... petit coquin .... 

Allez tout le boulot est fait, qui se décide ?


----------



## naas (2 Décembre 2009)

Tu m'etonnes que tu ne l'as pas vu 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h02 ----------




LeProf a dit:


> Allez tout le boulot est fait, qui se décide ?


celui qui a trouve, back to the rules


----------



## jpmiss (2 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> celui qui a trouve, back to the rules



T'as trouvé?  :rateau:


----------



## naas (2 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> se serait pas un des 3 coins de JPMISS .............................





jpmiss a dit:


> T'as trouvé?  :rateau:


Nanh c'est le shogun haute definition, bon c'est sur que c'est pas evident a voir son lien dans le dernier point avant le smiley mais il l'a posté 

bon qui me trouve la pochette qui ressemble a l'énigme deja posée par notre prof ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2009)

Bon ça s'enlise là....   


Alors la réponse *ici*, (merci shogun) et la suite là:









Indice_01: 237




Pour ta pochette je vois pas, naas...


----------



## duracel (3 Décembre 2009)

Le ranch de George Bush?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Le ranch de George Bush?



Nan, nan, ce n'est pas un ranch, et laissons-le où il est lui. 



Indice_02: Gold room


----------



## naas (3 Décembre 2009)

shinning  timberline lodge oregon ?


----------



## yvos (3 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> shinning  timberline lodge oregon ?



t'aurais la réponse si tu faisais l'effort de regarder dans maps, nan?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> shinning  timberline lodge oregon ?



  :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:  

Vite, vite naas, envoie les coordonnées !


----------



## shogun HD (3 Décembre 2009)

D' autant plus que ce n'est pas l'heure du bain........;-)))


----------



## yvos (3 Décembre 2009)

là




Merci, naas 

precisions : ce n'est pas le Timberline Lodge où a été tourné Shining mais l'hotel overlook dans le Montana où l'action est supposée se dérouler


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2009)

P*tain naas , tu la fait bouillir cette flotte pour le bain ?  


Bien vu yvos, à toi donc


----------



## yvos (3 Décembre 2009)

je ne sais pas si je dois oser après ce vol..


aller, hop.

indice 1 : succès mondial


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Vite, vite naas, envoie les coordonnées !


Mékilékon!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> indice 1 : succès mondial





Succès cinématographique ?


----------



## yvos (3 Décembre 2009)

Non


----------



## duracel (3 Décembre 2009)

Succès mondial sportif?
Voile?


----------



## yvos (3 Décembre 2009)

Littéraire


----------



## duracel (3 Décembre 2009)

C'est le lieu de l'intrigue d'un livre ou le lieu de vie d'un auteur?


----------



## gKatarn (3 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Littéraire



Bizarre, çà ressemble pas à Poudlard


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2009)

Ca ressemble à l'Australie nan?


----------



## yvos (3 Décembre 2009)

Non.

Et c'est le lieu d'une intrigue...enfin, presque...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h15 ----------

Indice 2: trilogie


----------



## gKatarn (3 Décembre 2009)

Elle est haute la tour dans le port en haut à gauche ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h19 ----------




yvos a dit:


> Indice 2: trilogie



StarWars ep. IV-V-VI ?


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2009)

Par Thor je m'arrache les yeux mais je trouve rien!


----------



## yvos (3 Décembre 2009)

Par Odin, tu m'as l'air d'avoir compris  
indice 3: allumettes

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h40 ----------

Ps: le nom du bled apparaît dans un des ouvrages mais la capture ne correspond pas  au pays de l'ouvrage


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Décembre 2009)

La trilogie ne serait pas "Millenium" par hasard ?


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2009)

C'est que ça percute un centriste mine de rien


----------



## gKatarn (3 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> indice 3: allumettes



Un lien avec Andersen et son conte ?


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> le nom du bled apparaît dans un des ouvrages mais la capture ne correspond pas  au pays de l'ouvrage


Bah me vlà beau, je dois être le seul au monde à pas l'avoir lu... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h04 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> Un lien avec Andersen et son conte ?


Par contre les troopers sont beaucoup plus mou du cortex que les centristes


----------



## gKatarn (3 Décembre 2009)

cUnnard, nous n'avons pas les mêmes références, c'est tout   :love:


----------



## yvos (3 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah me vlà beau, je dois être le seul au monde à pas l'avoir lu...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h04 ----------
> 
> ...




bof. Avec Wikiniania, c'est pas un problème...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h07 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> Un lien avec Andersen et son conte ?



ouais, enfin des Andersen il doit y en avoir un ou deux millions  Laisse Arthur tranquille et prends conseil ailleurs!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h08 ----------




iDuck a dit:


> La trilogie ne serait pas "Millenium" par hasard ?



je te ferai bien une réponse de Normand


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Ps: le nom du bled apparaît dans un des ouvrages mais la capture ne correspond pas  au pays de l'ouvrage


Bon, on récapitule, c'est dans "La fille qui rêvait d'un bidon d'essence et d'une allumette" tome 2 de la trilogie Millenium. Right?
Bon, maintenant le truc c'est que à part la Suède je trouve que dalle.
Alors en plus si la capture ne correspond pas au pays de l'ouvrage alors no compredo amigo...
*
*


----------



## yvos (3 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon, on récapitule, c'est dans "La fille qui rêvait d'un bidon d'essence et d'une allumette" tome 2 de la trilogie Millenium. Right?
> Bon, maintenant le truc c'est que à part la Suède je trouve que dalle.
> Alors en plus si la capture ne correspond pas au pays de l'ouvrage alors no compredo amigo...
> *
> *



allumette c'était pour diriger plus vite sur Millenium. Pas spécialement sur le tome 2. Alors ce qu'on cherche est cité dans le tome 1 (c'est pour cela que j'ai écrit dans un des ouvrages et non pas l'ouvrage juste après avoir indiqué allumette ) Mais cette ville n'existe pas dans le pays du roman, puisque c'est un endroit imaginaire...sauf que les vikings, ils sont tous pareils et ils ont pas pu s'empêcher d'aller voir ailleurs...et si ça existe pas chez les Krisprolls, ça existe dans un autre pays (mais c'est encore des blondes pulpeuses, je vous rassure ) .


----------



## gKatarn (3 Décembre 2009)

pitin, c'est pas gagné :rose:


----------



## LeProf (3 Décembre 2009)

j'ai pas tout suivi là :mouais:

Bon allez on se concentre !


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2009)

Pitain ça a pas été facile! 

Haddeby


----------



## yvos (3 Décembre 2009)

J'me sens un peu moins seul maintenant.

Donc, c'est Hedeby, l'endroit où se passe en grande partie l'intrigue du tome 1 de millenium, le Hedeby de Millenium, supposé être en Suède, n'existe pas...en revanche, il y a bien un Hedeby en Allemagne, avec plein de vestiges vikings.

Bon, c'était un peu pourrave cette énigme mais vous ne plus bouler rouge


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2009)

Bon allez zou:

Indice: 238,03


----------



## yvos (3 Décembre 2009)

Mine d'Uranium d'Arlit au Niger

238 pour la masse atomique de l'uranium238.

Suivant


----------



## LeProf (3 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Mine d'Uranium d'Arlit au Niger
> 
> 238 pour la masse atomique de l'uranium238.



Pfiou, ca n'a pas fait un pli ! 



yvos a dit:


> Suivant



Ben c'est à toi gars !


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2009)

Bah je me doutais que ça durerait pas longtemps mais là 

Donc a toi!


----------



## gKatarn (3 Décembre 2009)

Trop rapide Yvos 

Joile photo au passage


----------



## naas (4 Décembre 2009)

'Tain il y en a eu des posts depuis hier midi !
Deux énigmes vous faites fort les gars.
Pour shinning je n'avais pas le temps fallait que je m'échappe désolé 
fuck gi comme disent les américains 

attendons Captain yvos (j'en tremble d'avance  ) , j'ai un projet à rendre pour 2h00, cela me laisse le temps de trouver  :rateau:


----------



## yvos (4 Décembre 2009)

Ok, donc c'est reparti alors

indice 1 : rives


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2009)

Bon apparemment ça à l'air d'être une ville européenne.  

«_rives_» d'un fleuve ? C'est une sculpture le truc argenté, au centre de la capture ?


----------



## yvos (4 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> «_rives_» d'un fleuve ?



il y a des rivières, mais ce n'est pas forcément d'eau douce dont il s'agit lorsque je parle de rives 



> C'est une sculpture le truc argenté, au centre de la capture ?



non.


une solide église: faut dire que la qualité est là


----------



## shogun HD (4 Décembre 2009)

Un autre indice siouplai ....


----------



## yvos (4 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> Un autre indice siouplai ....



j'attends juste un peu que vous fassiez des propositions...il y a des éléments sur la capture qui permettent d'avancer un peu et de proposer des hypothèses, circonscrire les possibilités .C'est ce qu'a commencé à faire Wormeyes. Sinon, je vous donne la soluce direct ou un indice qui vous départagera sur la vitesse de votre navigateur


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2009)

Oui justement en haut à gauche on dirait une construction plus ancienne, un mur d'enceinte gallo-romain, ou un aqueduc ?


----------



## yvos (4 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Oui justement en haut à gauche on dirait une construction plus ancienne, un mur d'enceinte gallo-romain, ou un aqueduc ?



 

tu es sur la bonne voie : c'est un rempart 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h31 ----------

indice suivant : Empires


----------



## naas (4 Décembre 2009)

espagne ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2009)

naas...    


c'est par *ici*


----------



## yvos (4 Décembre 2009)

Hé hé   Je sais que tu as attendu que naas revienne pour donner la réponse 

rives -> bosphore, orient/occident, Europe/Asie, Corne d'Or et il y a une rivière qui alimente cette corne mais c'est pas à cela que je faisais référence en premier

Empires-> bizantin, ottoman

L'église a la forme typique des églises bizantines, donc ça élimine pas mal de villes potentielles...Les remparts permettaient de trouver plus rapidement une fois la ville trouvée

Accessoirement, si j'ai écrit "la qualité est là", c'est parce que cette église est très vieille, a subi comme Istanbul des tremblements de terre et surtout...elle s'appelle "Saint Sauveur in Kora"


et comme chacun sait..."Kora, la qualité est là!"


----------



## jpmiss (4 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> et comme chacun sait..."Kora, la qualité est là!"


P77 sors de ce corps!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2009)

Bien joué yvos, c'était finement amené 


Pour faire suite: 









Indice_01: Ennemi public n° 1


----------



## jpmiss (4 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Indice_01: Ennemi public n° 1



T'as trouvé la planque de Ben Laden!?


----------



## naas (4 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> naas...
> 
> 
> c'est par *ici*


j'etais parti en espagne à la recherche de l'empire des deux rives, donc un peu beaucoup loin


----------



## LeProf (4 Décembre 2009)

Un rapport avec Mesrine ?


----------



## Fìx (4 Décembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> Un rapport avec Mesrine ?



Hey oh! On est en 2009!! L'ennemi public N°1 c'est Trébert!!

Mon dieu ça fait peur!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'as trouvé la planque de Ben Laden!?



Afghanistan ? Pakistan ?


----------



## LeProf (4 Décembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Hey oh! On est en 2009!! L'ennemi public N°1 c'est Trébert!!
> 
> Mon dieu ça fait peur!



Ah ... on m'aurait dit "ennemi public n°1" j'aurai pensé plutôt à un nabot bien connu mais pas à Trébert... sinon Mesrine reste quand même l'ennemi public n°1 de référence quand même ... non ?


----------



## Fìx (4 Décembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> Ah ... on m'aurait dit "ennemi public n°1" j'aurai pensé plutôt à un nabot bien connu mais pas à Trébert... sinon Mesrine reste quand même l'ennemi public n°1 de référence quand même ... non ?



Bah moi j'sais pas, j'étais à peine né quand Mesrine l'était.... 

Mais j'ai tellement eu peur pendant la cavale de Trébert, que j'imagine difficilement que ça ait pu être pire avec Mesrine... Si? :sick:


----------



## LeProf (4 Décembre 2009)

Sinon, en associant l'ennemi public n°1 au grand Satan, une région des States ?


----------



## yvos (4 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'as trouvé la planque de Ben Laden!?






ouais, d'ailleurs il y a apparemment deux articles wikiepdia consacrés à cette zone...j'imagine que cela doit "ici, les toilettes de Ben Laden" et "le studio d'enregistrement des derniers tubes de OBL"


----------



## Fìx (4 Décembre 2009)

Un rapport avec la Grippe A peut-être aussi non? Serait-ce un laboratoire sous-terrain secret ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Un rapport avec la Grippe A peut-être aussi non? Serait-ce un *laboratoire* sous-terrain *secret* ?



Y de ça 


indice 02: singes

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h19 ----------

ince 03: ville fantome


----------



## yvos (4 Décembre 2009)

Naas?....



par ici 






ville fantôme de Kantubek, également laboratoire (test sur des singes) et stockage d'armes biologiques soviétiques


----------



## LeProf (4 Décembre 2009)

Bravo yvos ...j'avais trouvé cette histoire de singes attachés à des poteaux par les ruskovs sur internet, mais je n'ai pas poussé plus loin les vérifications, je pensai que l'on était aux USA .... rhaaaaa!!!

Bon à toi


----------



## naas (4 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Naas?....


C'est l'heure du bain    
pfff j'ai tout juste fini mon projet et hop le yvos de service qui s'y remet pff
c'est balot hein 
bon allez zou une enigme :king:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2009)

Yep yvos  

En fait *là*  on distingue bien les anciens laboratoires  et dépôts de Kantubek ( jusqu'à 1500 personnes dans les années 30) qui étaient probablement la plus grande réserve de *bacille du charbon* au monde.


----------



## shogun HD (4 Décembre 2009)

Naas il est au jours inratables Renault ........


----------



## naas (5 Décembre 2009)

Bon les filles ça va 5 min les naas machin mais la comment dire... Je cherche mes mots ... Ah oui j'ai trouvé ! 
Ça me saoule.


----------



## LeProf (5 Décembre 2009)

Bois à notre santé naas ....  allez c'est bon on ne te taquinera plus .....


...... alllez yvos t'as du taff, on attend la suite


----------



## naas (5 Décembre 2009)

Yvos ?


----------



## yvos (5 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Yvos ?




oui?





c'est moi 






indice 1 : stone


----------



## naas (5 Décembre 2009)

Ville sans routes goudronnées, pluie tempérée, il n'y a aucun immeuble, pas de piscines. pas besef à retirer de la capture.
trop sec pour stoneleigh 
Pays d'élevage bovin, Amérique du sud ?
stone et charden :rateau:


----------



## yvos (5 Décembre 2009)

Indice 2: grande bataille (désolé de vous avoir un peu laissé mariné)


----------



## gKatarn (5 Décembre 2009)

Attends pas aussi longtemps pour le 3° indice


----------



## naas (5 Décembre 2009)

tenesse ?


----------



## yvos (5 Décembre 2009)

Peut-être aurais-je du écrire Stone 



indice 3 : choc de civilisations

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h05 ----------




naas a dit:


> tenesse ?



non


----------



## naas (5 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Peut-être aurais-je du écrire Stone


donc Charden et Stone   




> non


C'est dommage car la bataille de Stones dans le tenesse collait bien.
on y retourne...


----------



## yvos (5 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> donc Charden et Stone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est une bataille beaucoup plus vieille et en asie


----------



## naas (5 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> c'est une bataille beaucoup plus vieille et en asie


C'est l'heure du bain 

pourquoi Stones ?


----------



## yvos (5 Décembre 2009)

Naas! Enfin! 

Stone pour Oliver Stone, qui a sorti un film (assez grotesque d'ailleurs), Alexandre, retraçant en partie cette bataille


----------



## gKatarn (5 Décembre 2009)

Nass, sans l'indice "Stone", comment en as-tu déduit la solution stp ?


----------



## naas (5 Décembre 2009)

Je suis effectivement allé sur la page de Stone, mais trop de films, la page sur les grandes batailles d'asie etait plus parlante.

J'apprends par ce fil plus de choses des erreurs que des bonnes réponses.



gKatarn a dit:


> Nass, sans l'indice "Stone", comment en as-tu déduit la solution stp ?


gogolle  :rose:


----------



## naas (6 Décembre 2009)

die laaste oorlog


----------



## jpmiss (6 Décembre 2009)

Un truc en rapport avec les Pays Bas pendant la 2nd guerre mondiale?


----------



## gKatarn (6 Décembre 2009)

_die laaste oorlog_ la dernière guerre en néerlandais, mais la dominante de couleur de la photo ne me fait pas penser à la Hollande


----------



## shogun HD (6 Décembre 2009)

mouais on dirait un truc dans le style anglo saxon .................


----------



## gKatarn (6 Décembre 2009)

Kekchose à voir avec Market Garden ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Décembre 2009)

Mais regardez-moi un peu où elles sont aller se réfugier, les vieilles tapettes...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais regardez-moi un peu où elles sont aller se réfugier, les vieilles tapettes...


Manquait plus que toi et Ponk pour faire le compte.


----------



## naas (6 Décembre 2009)

celle ci n'est pas forcement mondiale.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Décembre 2009)

Y'a eu une guerre au Pays Bas après la seconde guerre mondiale? 

Ou alors c'est de l'Afrikaans...


----------



## naas (6 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Y'a eu une guerre au Pays Bas après la seconde guerre mondiale?


je ne connais pas les guerres intestines 

Deuxieme indice: baden powell peut vous eclairer


----------



## jpmiss (6 Décembre 2009)

Ok c'etait bien de l'Afrikaans 
Le Traité de Vereeniging


----------



## jpmiss (6 Décembre 2009)

Allez, une facile parce que c'est dimanche 
Indice: Spinning Wheel Of Death


----------



## naas (6 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ok c'etait bien de l'Afrikaans
> Le Traité de Vereeniging


signalons que nos amis allemands avec leurs camps de concentration n'ont rien inventé.
Tu m'étonnes que les sud africains soient fiers de leur langue et pour rien au monde ne l'abandonnerai.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> signalons que nos amis allemands avec leurs camps de concentration n'ont rien inventé.


Ils n'ont rien inventé mais ils ont rapidement peaufiné le truc pour être au point un peu mois de 40 ans plus tard...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Décembre 2009)

Bon alors, ça dort? Elle vous plait pas ma capture? 



:rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (6 Décembre 2009)

Ben on voit une grande-roue, mais çà ne ressemble pas à un parc d'attractions.

Et spinning wheel of death, çà renvoie sur çà 





  

Ou alors, c'est la grande-roue qui tue ?


----------



## naas (6 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon alors, ça dort? Elle vous plait pas ma capture?  :rateau:



Dis donc ton parc d'attraction il est super couru 
Tu m'étonnes que c'est la "Spinning Wheel Of Death" c'est rapport à la grande roue ou il y a du avoir des morts ou quelque chose dans ce goût la.


je le sens bien pays de l'est avec des gens assassinés sur cette roue, parce que dans le genre parc d'attraction pas attractif :sick:  

Pendant un moment que c'était "la roue de mort des G3" :rateau:   .






_ndlr: ceci n'est pas un double post du trooper _


----------



## jpmiss (6 Décembre 2009)

Bon, avant qu'yvos débarque et trouve dans la foulée je vous donne un autre indice:
Indice 2: comme celui de Charles Trenet


----------



## gKatarn (6 Décembre 2009)

Le jardin extraordinaire ?


----------



## jpmiss (6 Décembre 2009)

Nan.
Contrairement aux MacBooks, Trenet n'en avait qu'un...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Trenet n'en avait qu'un...



... Testicule ?...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Testicule ?...


Pour niquer des petits enfants c'est bien suffisant mais non ce n'est pas ça 

Celà dit vous avez déjà remarqué un truc assez représentatif de l'endroit...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h55 ----------

Bon je vois que vous avez le bulbe encore confit des excès du samedi soir donc je voulais parler du coeur...


----------



## yvos (6 Décembre 2009)

un hôpital spécialisé dans le don d'organe?


----------



## jpmiss (6 Décembre 2009)

Et quand t'as reçu ton nouveau foie tu va faire un tour de grande roue pour feter ça?

Nan.


----------



## shogun HD (6 Décembre 2009)

Je pensai a une secte style waco mais c est si facile ton énigme pour un dimanche !


----------



## jpmiss (6 Décembre 2009)

Bon il fait quoi le coeur de Trenet?


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2009)

(mode lilou on) Boum badaboum boum (mode lilou off)


----------



## naas (6 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon il fait quoi le coeur de Trenet?



En ce moment ?   

il fait *BOUM !!!*


----------



## yvos (6 Décembre 2009)

boum


----------



## jpmiss (6 Décembre 2009)

Bah voilà!


----------



## yvos (6 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et quand t'as reçu ton nouveau foie tu va faire un tour de grande roue pour feter ça?
> 
> Nan.



ba je vois pas le problème à aller vérifier sur un manège que le coeur a bien été accroché


----------



## shogun HD (6 Décembre 2009)

Sacré yvos bravo !!!!
Tu les enfiles comme des perles les énigmes en ce moment.....


----------



## gKatarn (6 Décembre 2009)

'tin, je cherchais du côté d'Adélaïde


----------



## jpmiss (6 Décembre 2009)

Pitain pourtant cette grande roue on l'a vue partout à la téloche!


----------



## gKatarn (6 Décembre 2009)

Euh non, çà me dit rien :rose:


----------



## naas (6 Décembre 2009)

Tchernobyl :style:

_ndlr: les enfants n'ont pas pris le bain ce soir _


----------



## jpmiss (6 Décembre 2009)

Ben cette roue là elle devrait plus tourner avant plusieurs siècles... 
Bon, yvos à toi (je vous l'avais dit!  )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h07 ----------




naas a dit:


> Tchernobyl :style:


Pripiat plus précisément.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h07 ----------




naas a dit:


> _ndlr: les enfants n'ont pas pris le bain ce soir _


Bah tu t'es quand même fait griller


----------



## naas (6 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> ...Bah tu t'es quand même fait griller


Je n'avais pas vu le post d'yvos  par contre la page wiki est très intéressante


----------



## jpmiss (7 Décembre 2009)

yvos?


----------



## yvos (7 Décembre 2009)

Plus dure que celle de Lyon


----------



## shogun HD (7 Décembre 2009)

Pas d'indice ???


----------



## yvos (7 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> Pas d'indice ???




J'ai pourtant écrit quelque chose, non?


----------



## duracel (7 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> J'ai pourtant écrit quelque chose, non?


 
Oui, mais y'a pas marqué "indice", alors il peut pas savoir....  :rateau:

Sinon, on parle de charcuterie plus dure?


----------



## jpmiss (7 Décembre 2009)

C'est la mer ou une riviere a droite?
On dirait l'afrique de l'est

Edit: Mwouahahahaha! Trouvé!


----------



## yvos (7 Décembre 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Sinon, on parle de charcuterie plus dure?



ba ouais 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h25 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> C'est la mer ou une riviere a droite?
> On dirait l'afrique de l'est
> 
> Edit: Mwouahahahaha! Trouvé!



je me disais bien que cela allait aller vite


----------



## jpmiss (7 Décembre 2009)

Indice: Une scène classique du cinéma parodiée de nombreuses fois (dans Brazil par exemple)


----------



## yvos (7 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Indice: Une scène classique du cinéma parodiée de nombreuses fois (dans Brazil par exemple)



trouvé :style:

je te le mp, j'en ai marre de chercher des énigme


----------



## jpmiss (7 Décembre 2009)

Lopette!


----------



## naas (7 Décembre 2009)

Tss tss la règle est la règle  celui qui trouve poste


----------



## jpmiss (7 Décembre 2009)

Bah pour une fois que t'as une chance de trouver ne la laisse pas passer


----------



## naas (7 Décembre 2009)

Je viens de sortir de réunion et avec le phophone c'est moyen earth  par contre poster des conneries c'est suuuuuper :style:


----------



## shogun HD (7 Décembre 2009)

c'est là 


port d'odessa hommage au cuirassé potenkine!

La séquence de fin de *Brazil* contient un hommage appuyé au *Cuirasse Potemkine* et à sa fameuse scène du landau dévalant les escaliers. Cette fois, un landau descend les marches après que la mère de l'enfant a été tuée lors de l'assaut consécutif à la libération de Sam Lowry


----------



## jpmiss (7 Décembre 2009)

Bah pour l'instant Google Earth te sert pas a grand chose. 
Essaye d'abord de trouver de quel film je parle ca t'aidera a trouver...


----------



## shogun HD (7 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah pour l'instant Google Earth te sert pas a grand chose.
> Essaye d'abord de trouver de quel film je parle ca t'aidera a trouver...


 

 murde Yvos à encore frappé désolé JP mais le lien est sur le smiley.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_Cuirass%C3%A9_Potemkine


----------



## jpmiss (7 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> murde Yvos à encore frappé désolé JP mais le lien est sur le smiley.



yvos avait peut etre trouvé mais il n'a rien posté donc a toi la main! 
Et dans mon post precedent je m'adressais a ce looser de naas


----------



## shogun HD (7 Décembre 2009)

pas de problèmes JP  c''est parti mon kiki


indice: diable 

altitude de la prise de vue 379 m.


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> yvos avait peut etre trouvé mais il n'a rien posté donc a toi la main!
> Et dans mon post precedent je m'adressais a ce looser de naas


and the winner is the looser :style:


----------



## shogun HD (8 Décembre 2009)

wahouuuuuuu bien joué naas 

P'tain le naas remonté comme une pendule je sais pas pour quoi.......... 

bon à toi !!!


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2009)

Très utile le copyright sur l'image, pour trouver le pays   

allons y pour la nouvelle zénigme:
indice: ni royal ni roturier


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2009)

London ?


----------



## shogun HD (8 Décembre 2009)

New zeland ?


----------



## jpmiss (8 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> London ?


En tous cas c'est un de ces pays de sauvages où on roule à gauche


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> London ?


nop



shogun HD a dit:


> New zeland ?


nop


jpmiss a dit:


> En tous cas c'est un de ces pays de sauvages où on roule à gauche


yes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Décembre 2009)

Donc c'est une de ces pays là :

Afrique du Sud, Anguilla, Antigua et Barbuda, Australie, Bahamas, Bangladesh, Barbade, Bhoutan, Botswana, Brunei, Îles anglo-normandes, Chypre, Dominique, Fiji, Grenade, Guyana, Hong-Kong, Maurice, Îles Caïman, Îles Christmas, Cocos, Cook, Malouines, Norfolk, Pitcairn, Turk et Caicos, Îles Vierges américaines, Îles Vierges britanniques, Îles Salomon, Inde, Indonésie, Irlande, Île de Man, Jamaïque, Japon, Kenya, Kiribati, Lesotho, Macao, Malaisie, Malawi, Malte, Montserrat, Mozambique, Namibie, Nauru, Népal, Nouvelle-Zélande, Ouganda, Pakistan, Papouasie-Nouvelle Guinée, Royaume-Uni, Samoa (depuis le 07/09/09), Seychelles, Singapour, Somalie, Sri Lanka, Ste-Lucie, Ste-Hélène, St-Kitts et Nevis, St-Vincent, Suriname, Swaziland, Tanzanie, Thaïlande, Tonga, Trinidad et Tobago, Zambie, Zimbabwe.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Décembre 2009)

Vue l'architecture tu peux éliminer pas mal d'endroits il me semble.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Décembre 2009)

C'est certain. Mais je n'arrive pas à avoir une idée précise de quel pays il pourrait s'agir.


----------



## shogun HD (8 Décembre 2009)

Un palace ou un palais ?


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Donc c'est une de ces pays là :
> 
> Afrique du Sud, Anguilla, Antigua et Barbuda, Australie, Bahamas, Bangladesh, Barbade, Bhoutan, Botswana, Brunei, Îles anglo-normandes, Chypre, Dominique, Fiji, Grenade, Guyana, Hong-Kong, Maurice, Îles Caïman, Îles Christmas, Cocos, Cook, Malouines, Norfolk, Pitcairn, Turk et Caicos, Îles Vierges américaines, Îles Vierges britanniques, Îles Salomon, Inde, Indonésie, Irlande, Île de Man, Jamaïque, Japon, Kenya, Kiribati, Lesotho, Macao, Malaisie, Malawi, Malte, Montserrat, Mozambique, Namibie, Nauru, Népal, Nouvelle-Zélande, Ouganda, Pakistan, Papouasie-Nouvelle Guinée, Royaume-Uni, Samoa (depuis le 07/09/09), Seychelles, Singapour, Somalie, Sri Lanka, Ste-Lucie, Ste-Hélène, St-Kitts et Nevis, St-Vincent, Suriname, Swaziland, Tanzanie, Thaïlande, Tonga, Trinidad et Tobago, Zambie, Zimbabwe.


oui 



jpmiss a dit:


> Vue l'architecture tu peux éliminer pas mal d'endroits il me semble.


oui 



shogun HD a dit:


> Un palace ou un palais ?


nop

Deuxième indice: capitale de la Pologne.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2009)

:king:


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> :king:


Tu m'étonnes que la fan de cold/new/ec wave trouve 
Le casino est le lieu du premier concert de joy division.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Le casino est le lieu du premier concert de joy division.


Dont le nom originel était Warsaw d'où le lien avec la capitale de la Pologne..
Pas mal


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Tu m'étonnes que la fan de cold/new/ec wave trouve



Post-punk naas, post-punk.  :style:



Je vous prépare un truc et je repasse.


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Post-punk naas, post-punk.  :style:
> 
> 
> 
> Je vous prépare un truc et je repasse.


Je vois pas le rapport


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2009)

indice_01: Fille du chaudron


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2009)

J'avais vu un reportage sur arte sur la route de la soie, très intéressant 
samarcande
pourquoi fille du chaudron


----------



## shogun HD (8 Décembre 2009)

non de zeus marty................


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> J'avais vu un reportage sur arte sur la route de la soie, très intéressant
> samarcande
> pourquoi fille du chaudron









naas, t'as changé de marque de café là ?   



_*Bibi Khanoum ou Bibi Khanym* ("princesse aînée" en turco-persan), de son vrai nom Saray Mulk Khanum, princesse mongole, fille du khan djaghataïde Qazan ("chaudron" en turc)_



Bin elle aura duré 16 minutes. 

A toi naas


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> naas, t'as changé de marque de café là ?


j'ai annulé le bain 
je rentre allah maison et je vous poste une nouvelle enigme


----------



## shogun HD (8 Décembre 2009)

Naas t est parti au inmanquables jours Peugeot..........?;-))


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2009)

ze Enigme du soir (désolé pour le retard) 

Indice: 
[YOUTUBE]Q4IXpebAlUo[/YOUTUBE]


Osons les indices vidéo, osons


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> Naas t est parti au inmanquables jours Peugeot..........?;-))


Désolé le bordeaux m'a beaucoup occupé 

_shogun HD est en ligne... alors  l'indice ?
pas facile hein _


----------



## shogun HD (8 Décembre 2009)

Je peux pas le lire avec. Phophone grrrrrr grrrrrr 

olbigé de descendre sur le pc.........les beatles !!!


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> Je peux pas le lire avec. Phophone grrrrrr grrrrrr


C'est une vidéo you tube des beatles "glass onion" 

Si ça continue il va te falloir ressortir ton power mac G3 :style:


----------



## shogun HD (8 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> C'est une vidéo you tube des beatles "glass onion"
> 
> Si ça continue il va te falloir ressortir ton power mac G3 :style:


  mon G3 blanc bleu de 1998 à 3OOMHZ snif quel joie de le revoir  

et oui messieurs j'ai eu 3 MAC dans ma vie le LC le Power PC601 et lui !!!!!

bon enfin bref  lieu historique des beatles le label APPLE RECORDS Ltd ?


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> mon G3 blanc bleu de 1998 à 3OOMHZ snif quel joie de le revoir
> 
> et oui messieurs j'ai eu 3 MAC dans ma vie le LC le Power PC601 et lui !!!!!
> 
> bon enfin bref  lieu historique des beatles le label APPLE RECORDS Ltd ?


Sans compter l'apple 2c toute une époque ma brave dame :king:

Revenons à nos moutons: non pas apple records.


----------



## shogun HD (8 Décembre 2009)

Nous étions jeunes et plein d'espoir ....... Lieu historique alors ?

A le 2c avec sa petite pomme et son lecteur 5"1/4 et son livre d'assembleur en moins de 100 pages !! C était le bon temps naas


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> Nous étions jeunes et plein d'espoir ....... Lieu historique alors ?
> 
> A le 2c avec sa petite pomme et son lecteur 5"1/4 et son livre d'assembleur en moins de 100 pages !! C était le bon temps naas


on dirait deux vieux croûtons  
Ils étaient chers ces t'ains de bouquins tout en anglais en plus  
(n'empeche que le 2C marche, j'ai fait une partie d'aztec ouaouhhh  )

euh le sujet c'est quoi , ah oui google earth   

Donc non pas lieu historique, mais lieu chargé d'histoire oui.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

Ca fleure l'Ecosse ça.

Mais il y aurait quoi dans ce bâtiment central à part un restaurant chinois, une boîte d'intérim, un orthopédiste et un pub; par exemple ?


----------



## naas (9 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Ca fleure l'Ecosse ça...


Exact. (impressionnant) 



wormeyes a dit:


> Mais il y aurait quoi dans ce bâtiment central à part un restaurant chinois, une boîte d'intérim, un orthopédiste et un pub; par exemple ?


Pub.

Pour le premier indice ne prendre en compte que le titre de la chanson.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

Alors *içi*.


----------



## naas (9 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Alors *içi*.



Re exact 

http://www.horseshoebar.co.uk/
Travis y a passé pas mal (beaucoup) de temps à répéter, jusqu'à peu on pouvait voir leurs disques d'or et autres souvenirs, il a la réputation d'avoir le plus long comptoir d'Ecosse (d'après les locaux) et accessoirement le pub le plus proche de la boite ou je bossais (celui de gauche avec la verrière) trop dur la vie.

_nb: je n'ai jamais acheté des albums de travis _


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

Indice: gaucher


----------



## naas (9 Décembre 2009)

Cela sent le cimetière militaire ou holocauste


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Cela sent le cimetière militaire ou holocauste



Il y a de l'idée.


----------



## shogun HD (9 Décembre 2009)

Un mémorial ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> Un mémorial ?



Exact


----------



## shogun HD (9 Décembre 2009)

C est pas celui de la ferre gaucher......,


----------



## naas (9 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> C est pas celui de la ferre gaucher......,


cela sent effectivement le mémorial américain ou anglais autour de paris

quel est le vilain qui poste en caché ?

_3 (3 membre(s) et 0 invité(s))
naas, shogun HD+_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> C est pas celui de la ferre gaucher......,


 



indice 02: Cité des moisissures






naas a dit:


> quel est le vilain qui poste en caché ?


----------



## naas (9 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> indice 02: Cité des moisissures


Tu m'étonnes que sent le moisi par la bas :bebe:


----------



## shogun HD (9 Décembre 2009)

bon docteur philippe gaucher qui à donner le non à la maladie................


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> bon docteur philippe gaucher qui à donner le non à la maladie................



Non aucun rapport avec un déficit enzymatique en glucocérébrosidase due à une mutation autosomique récessive du gène lié à l'enzyme &#946;-glucosidase acide, et conduit à une accumulation de son substrat, le glucocérébroside dans la rate, le foie, les poumons, la moelle osseuse, et, plus rarement, le cerveau.


----------



## shogun HD (9 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Non aucun rapport avec un déficit enzymatique en glucocérébrosidase due à une mutation autosomique récessive du gène lié à l'enzyme &#946;-glucosidase acide, et conduit à une accumulation de son substrat, le glucocérébroside dans la rate, le foie, les poumons, la moelle osseuse, et, plus rarement, le cerveau.


 

ok je reprends mes clics et mes clacs


----------



## naas (9 Décembre 2009)

Dis donc heureusement que ce n'est pas un indice


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

Dites,  vous avez débranché l'électricité au dessus ?  


Indice suivant : J. Marshall


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2009)

Personne ? 









Bon, Electric Ladyland. Là ça devrait être bon...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Décembre 2009)

Je pense avoir trouvé le lieu mais je n'arrive pas à l'afficher dans Google Earth.

EDIT : j'ai !

Greenwood Cimetery où est enterré James Marshall Hendrix, plus connu sous le nom de Jimy Hendrix.


Bon, je dois m'absenter. Donc pour la nouvelle énigme il faudra attendre ce soir.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je pense avoir trouvé le lieu mais je n'arrive pas à l'afficher dans Google Earth.
> 
> EDIT : j'ai !
> 
> ...






Belle perspicacité iDuck.


----------



## shogun HD (10 Décembre 2009)

Belle énigme wormeyes !!

Fallait le savoir pour moi il était toujours au père lachaise........


----------



## naas (10 Décembre 2009)

le chanteur des doors 

désolé mais j'ai eu quelques occupations dans first life qui m'ont empêché de venir ici.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Décembre 2009)

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Indice n°1 : au voleur !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Indice n°1 : au voleur !




Oui mais, .... c'est le plus grand des voleurs.


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Décembre 2009)

Etretat; entre trop difficile et trop simple, faudrait choisir pour ne pas converser qu'entre vous 5 ou 6


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2009)

Nouvoul a dit:


> entre trop difficile et trop simple, faudrait choisir pour ne pas converser qu'entre vous 5 ou 6


----------



## naas (10 Décembre 2009)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Etretat; entre trop difficile et trop simple, faudrait choisir pour ne pas converser qu'entre vous 5 ou 6



Certaines énigmes sont très faciles pour certains et difficiles pour d'autres 
par contre si c'est etretat il te faut poster soit le lien maps soit les coordonnées.



wormeyes a dit:


>


Tout pareil


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> si c'est etretat il te faut poster soit le lien maps soit les coordonnées.



Le premier qui poste le lien maps ou les coordonnées a gagné.


----------



## naas (10 Décembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Le premier qui poste le lien maps ou les coordonnées a gagné.



On va laisser nouvoul nous la poster pour après nous mettre une énigme ni trop dure ni trop facile


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Décembre 2009)

naas	ouais un mauvais feeling, c'est exactement ça tu dégage un mauvais feeling
	Jouons avec Google ......	27/10/2009 20h07	gKatarn	T'es pas obligé de participer 
	Jouons avec Google ......	27/10/2009 19h40	jpmiss	Ta gueule.
	Jouons avec Google ......	14/10/2009 22h11	jpmiss	ta gueule

Merci les gars 

J'envoie le lupin

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h30 ----------

http://skitch.com/gilou/nmnyu/lupino


----------



## shogun HD (10 Décembre 2009)

ETRETAtT

l'aiguille d'étretat la planque d'Arsène Lupin


----------



## naas (10 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> ETRETAtT
> 
> l'aiguille d'étretat la planque d'Arsène Lupin


grillé par le truc jaune 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h14 ----------




Nouvoul a dit:


> naas	ouais un mauvais feeling, c'est exactement ça tu dégage un mauvais feeling
> Jouons avec Google ......	27/10/2009 20h07	gKatarn	T'es pas obligé de participer
> Jouons avec Google ......	27/10/2009 19h40	jpmiss	Ta gueule.
> Jouons avec Google ......	14/10/2009 22h11	jpmiss	ta gueule
> ...


nanh c'est pas vrai je t'ai boulé rouge ? 
remarque vu que  j'en ai mis 3 cette année, sens toi honoré :love:


----------



## shogun HD (10 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> grillé par le truc jaune
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h14 ----------
> 
> ...


 



MURDE bon OK nouvoul


----------



## naas (10 Décembre 2009)

nouvoul et cette énigme ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Le premier qui poste le lien maps ou les coordonnées a gagné.





naas a dit:


> On va laisser nouvoul nous la poster pour après nous mettre une énigme ni trop dure ni trop facile





naas a dit:


> grillé par le truc jaune





shogun HD a dit:


> MURDE bon OK nouvoul





naas a dit:


> nouvoul et cette énigme ?


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Décembre 2009)

Indice: ****
[url=http://skitch.com/gilou/nmr3i/enigme]
	

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch[/URL]


----------



## naas (11 Décembre 2009)

Ah oui bien vu. Bon nouvoul  leçon du jour: poster le lien en même temps que la réponse. 
Allez hop c'est le tour du shogun haute définition 
_ah mince il a posté !  shogun prochaine fois _

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h34 ----------




Nouvoul a dit:


> Indice: ****


hotel ?


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Décembre 2009)

Bel hôtel, **** peut-être pas normes françaises


----------



## gKatarn (11 Décembre 2009)

En tous cas, c'est perdu au milieu des champs ce beau 4*

USA ?


----------



## duracel (11 Décembre 2009)

Neverland?


----------



## naas (11 Décembre 2009)

Il faudrait un autre indice parce que les hotels 4 étoiles il y a quelques un dans le monde


----------



## gKatarn (11 Décembre 2009)

Nan, çà ressemble pas au parc d'attractions de MJ.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2009)

Un ranch en Espagne ?


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Décembre 2009)

Indice 2, et après ça ira vite: Cree


----------



## silvio (11 Décembre 2009)

Pitain je reste sec comme la vallée de la mort


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Décembre 2009)

Pas très loin de Gran Scala


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2009)

*ici* et *là*.




Pourrais tu m'expliquer la raison de ton second indice: Cree.  
Merci.


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Décembre 2009)

Bravo 
Désolé, j'étais absent un bon moment, y'a pas que MacGé dans ma vie 
Cree c'est une revue d'architecture; j'ai hésité à mettre Cree 340, qui renvoie trop vite au sommaire du numéro où est évoqué cet hôtel:http://www.biblos.pk.edu.pl/files/File/HJ/spisy%20tre%25u015Bci/ARCHITECTURE%20INTERIEURE%20CREE%20340-342.pdf
J'aurais aussi bien pu mettre comme indice "base aérienne militaire" pas très éloignée. En tout cas un coin superbe mais qui commence à être trop connu; l'hôtel j'aimerais bien y passer quelques nuits, mais à ce tarif je reste dans ma voiture.
Le toca a ti


----------



## naas (11 Décembre 2009)

Captain wormeyes, it's up to you :style:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2009)

indice: Lights Out in Tokyo



Voilàààà.


----------



## naas (11 Décembre 2009)

Cela sent les pays bas ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Cela sent les pays bas ?



ja meneer


----------



## naas (11 Décembre 2009)

_nanh rien _


----------



## gKatarn (11 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Cela sent les pays bas ?



çà a une odeur particulière ?


----------



## shogun HD (11 Décembre 2009)

c'est ici


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> c'est ici



 Yep shogun !! 




Peux-tu me dire comment tu y es arrivé ?


----------



## shogun HD (11 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Yep shogun !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

gros coup de foune  je suis passé dessus et hop  

indice UFO groupe rock ???


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> gros coup de foune  je suis passé dessus et hop



...et hop ! 



shogun HD a dit:


> indice UFO groupe rock ???


 








_«Traditionnellement il y a un H pour désigner une zone d'atterrissage destinée aux hélicoptères. Nous avons ici un rond point particulièrement original destiné à accueillir nos très chers OVNIs (UFO en Anglais)
Un rond-point original : La nuit étant le moment le plus favorable pour être vu du ciel, une véritable piste d'atterrissage s'illumine reliant ce rond-point à celui situé un peu plus à gauche, au bout de la route "De Staart". Toutes les conditions sont ainsi réunient pour favoriser l'atterrissage de nos voisins extra-terrestres.»
_

 A toi Shogun,...mais s'il te plait, une ni trop dure, ni trop facile; hein !


----------



## shogun HD (11 Décembre 2009)

A toi Shogun,...mais s'il te plait, une ni trop dure, ni trop facile; hein !  [/QUOTE]


bon je vais voir ce que j'ai en stock................


----------



## naas (11 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> A toi Shogun,...mais s'il te plait, une ni trop dure, ni trop facile; hein !


:bebe:  



C'est typiquement Dutch ce genre de trucs  j'ai commencé à regarder les dates hollandaises du groupe UFO et puis... j'ai mangé :bebe:


----------



## shogun HD (12 Décembre 2009)

[/GV]bon bin j'aiplus acces au mode avancé pour vous envoyer l'énigme

c'est quoi ce bodel  je viens d'éditer puis d'aller en mode avancé mais peau de zoubinou


----------



## naas (12 Décembre 2009)

Benjamin a bossé sur les forums cette nuit, tu devrais pouvoir y arriver ce matin


----------



## shogun HD (12 Décembre 2009)

super merci benjamin

indice: à la troisième minute...........


----------



## naas (12 Décembre 2009)

tuff ?


----------



## shogun HD (12 Décembre 2009)

what is it Tuff?

*Tuff* (from the Italian "tufo") is a type of rock consisting of consolidated volcanic ash ejected from vents during a volcanic eruption. Tuff is sometimes called *tufa*, particularly when used as construction material, although _tufa_ also refers to a quite different rock.

nan

t'est tombé du lit ce matin ?


----------



## naas (12 Décembre 2009)

La maladie essaie de m'attaquer la vilaine 
si pas tuff, houille ?


----------



## shogun HD (12 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> La maladie essaie de m'attaquer la vilaine
> si pas tuff, houille ?


 

nan nan pas mounsieur  lapaire de houille


----------



## gKatarn (12 Décembre 2009)

Est-ce de la cendre étendue dans le champ ? ou bien de la terre brûlée ?


----------



## shogun HD (12 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Est-ce de la cendre étendue dans le champ ? ou bien de la terre brûlée ?


 


çà y ressemble bien  mais pas de rapport avec l'énigme.


indice2:culte


----------



## naas (12 Décembre 2009)

Personne ne veux me griller ?,  sur ?, certains ? 
bon je me lance alors   
north by nortwest. A noter que sur earth il est possible de se ballader en vue personne dans ce desert


----------



## shogun HD (12 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Personne ne veux me griller ?, sur ?, certains ?
> bon je me lance alors
> north by nortwest. A noter que sur earth il est possible de se ballader en vue personne dans ce desert


 


bien joué nass !!!

effectivement il s'agissait du lieu du tournage de la scène culte de la poursuite en avion du film d'alfred hitchcok "la mort au trousse " north by nothwest"

explication de l'indice: à la troisième minute...........

alfred aimait bien faire des apparitions dans ses films.dans la mort au trousse il apparait à la troisième minute du film ou il monte dans un bus.

ce genre d'apparition s'appel un cameo.

le dernier indice aurait été :That's funny. -What? -That plane dusting crops where there ain't no crops

dialogue du film juste avant l'attaque de l'avion

c'est marrant-quoi?-cet avion qui sulfate à un endroit où il n'y en a pas besoin


bon à toi nass


----------



## naas (12 Décembre 2009)

le pire c'est que je voulais poster cette enigme je te jure !  
Ce qui m'a foutu dedans c'est ton repère pllus à gauche de l'intersection pointée par le lien earth de la page us de wiki.
Et d'un coup, je me suis dit 'tain tu vas voir que c'est le même desert !
j'aime bien les deserts rala krêm arh ! :bebe:

Donnez moi 1h


----------



## shogun HD (12 Décembre 2009)

Donnez moi 1h [/QUOTE]


ok après le bain des enfants on a compris.............


----------



## naas (12 Décembre 2009)

Mais comment tu le sais   

C'est reparti: c'est une pas trop dure pas trop facile   

L'indice: de 1919 à rien.


----------



## naas (12 Décembre 2009)

Bon personne ? un deuxieme indice peut être ? 

oh oh hilader est dans le coin  cela fait longtemps 

ah le père est la aussi 

bon au revoir l'énigme.


----------



## shogun HD (12 Décembre 2009)

immeuble du BAUHAUS à Dessau en allemagne


----------



## naas (12 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> immeuble du BAUHAUS à Dessau en allemagne


yes
lieu unique ou les artistes et artisans étaient ensemble, des artistes comme kandinsky, klee pour ne citer que les plus connus.

hilader pas assez rapide


----------



## shogun HD (12 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> yes
> lieu unique ou les artistes et artisans étaient ensemble, des artistes comme kandinsky, klee pour ne citer que les plus connus.
> 
> hilader pas assez rapide


 il est passé à côté mais bon faut pas en parler


bon OK on y va

indice: faut vraiment être fada pour habiter là


----------



## gKatarn (13 Décembre 2009)

Les tâches foncées, c'est des trous d'obus ?


----------



## shogun HD (13 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Les tâches foncées, c'est des trous d'obus ?


 


pas facile à voir effectivement je dirai plus végétation !!!!! notre présence y est pour qqchose.........


----------



## LeProf (13 Décembre 2009)

Afghanistan ?


----------



## shogun HD (13 Décembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> Afghanistan ?


 

nan 



*indice :Idriss Déby Itno*


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2009)

Ok, c'est *ici*.


----------



## shogun HD (13 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Ok, c'est *ici*.


 


bravo wormeyes  bon à toi 

tu n'étais pas là pour l'énigme de naas sur le bauhaus ?


----------



## naas (13 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> ...tu n'étais pas là pour l'énigme de naas sur le bauhaus ?


Bah il ne savait pas que bauhaus s'appelait bauhaus 1919 au début    (ah bon je cherche ?  )


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> bravo wormeyes  bon à toi
> 
> tu n'étais pas là pour l'énigme de naas sur le bauhaus ?



Nan, je jouais à Béla dans quelques caves obscures de ma bourgade ....  



naas a dit:


> Bah il ne savait pas que bauhaus s'appelait bauhaus 1919 au début    (ah bon je cherche ?  )



 


Bon, la suite ici:
















Indice: Cristal


----------



## shogun HD (13 Décembre 2009)

projet architectural en cours de construction ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> projet architectural en cours de construction ?



Non, enfin peut-être mais ce n'est pas important.

Second indice: Verlaine


----------



## shogun HD (14 Décembre 2009)

un rapport avec la vie de Verlaine en angleterre avec Rimbaud ou Lucien?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> un rapport avec la vie de Verlaine en angleterre avec Rimbaud ou Lucien?



Un autre Verlaine.


----------



## shogun HD (14 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Un autre Verlaine.


 


arghhhhhhhhhhhh j'aurais du m'en douter :hein:


avec la voix de Philippe Manoeuvre: 
" bull shit!!!! mais on est où là ?à la recherche de la nouvelle star boutonneuse des années 2000 ?non !!!

ici on cherche du gros son pas de la bibine pour décérébrés du bulbe qui écoute NRJ FUN ou SKYROCK!!

on cherche du post Punk de l'inédit, de l'introuvable, du collector de lamort quoi en maxi vinyl coloré que l'on trouve que chez WORMEYES LTD ..


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> arghhhhhhhhhhhh j'aurais du m'en douter :hein:
> 
> 
> avec la voix de Philippe Manoeuvre:
> ...



  


Indice suivant : pomme


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2009)

Le CBGB's


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le CBGB's



J'étais certain que si tu passais par là .... :style: 


Bon pour les indices:

Cristal: Hilly Kristal,  propriétaire du club

Verlaine: Tom Verlaine, voix et guitare de Television, un des nombreux bands qui ont fait la renomée du lieu. Oui jp, les Ramones aussi.   


Hop, Marquee Moon pour rappel et à toi jpmiss 






[YOUTUBE]uaVGjEq_huM[/YOUTUBE]






Edit: T'étais sur la bonne piste l'ami shogun


----------



## shogun HD (14 Décembre 2009)

edit..........


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2009)

Allez zou!
Indice1: du côté de chez Polly Jean


----------



## Mac*Gyver (14 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Allez zou!
> Indice1: du côté de chez Polly Jean




c'est la !!!

le geant de cernes abbas


----------



## naas (14 Décembre 2009)

'Tain m'ac gavé


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2009)

Ah bah elle aura pas fait long feu celle là 
A toi Mac*Gyver


----------



## Mac*Gyver (14 Décembre 2009)

bon, alors pas dit que la mienne dure plus longtemps:

indice: avant les celtes, les rosbeefs ont aussi pleuré


----------



## naas (14 Décembre 2009)

euh tu n'aurais pas plus grand monsieur kadbury ?
stade de rugby, foot ?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (14 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> euh tu n'aurais pas plus grand monsieur kadbury ?


une vue plus grande aiderai pas plus alors j'ai opté pour le gros plan.



naas a dit:


> stade de rugby, foot ?


euh... la reponse est sur la photo


----------



## Mac*Gyver (14 Décembre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> bon, alors pas dit que la mienne dure plus longtemps:
> 
> indice: avant les celtes, les rosbeefs ont aussi pleuré



tout est dans l'indice bien sur (pourquoi, y'en a vraiment qui se baladent sur google map en recherchant ou la photo correspond  :love

deuxieme indice (je le sens trop facile mais bon): 22/06/1986


----------



## shogun HD (15 Décembre 2009)

c'est là !!!


----------



## naas (15 Décembre 2009)

:style:


[YOUTUBE]yil3nhE_S2M[/YOUTUBE]


  ​


----------



## duracel (15 Décembre 2009)

Le stade de Maracana à Mexico.

19°18'10.91" N - 99°09'01.96" O


edit: et comme d'hab j'arrive après la bataille......  
La grande classe


----------



## shogun HD (15 Décembre 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Le stade de Maracana à Mexico?


 


nan le stade AZTECA


----------



## naas (15 Décembre 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Le stade de Maracana à Mexico?


mais ......








C'est trop tard


----------



## Mac*Gyver (15 Décembre 2009)

bien joué Shogun, c'est le Azteca a Mexico ou Maradona a fait sa fameuse "main de dieu" et a permis a l'Argentine de battre l'Angleterre. (le maracana, il est au Bresil lui)

a toi


----------



## naas (15 Décembre 2009)

Thierry Henri avec sa main est loin d'être un dieu


----------



## Mac*Gyver (15 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Thierry Henri avec sa main est loin d'être un dieu



dans le milieu, on parle de la main de dieu (1986) et de la main de la grenouille (2009)


----------



## shogun HD (15 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Thierry Henri avec sa main est loin d'être un dieu


 


et oui naas d'autres que lui l'on fait également !!!!!!:mouais:


coup d'envoie dans 2minutes.......... je vois JP avec nous elle va pas durer longtemps............

indice: représaille


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2009)

Un château détruit en guise de représailles ?



Il y en a quelques-uns...


----------



## shogun HD (15 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Un château détruit en guise de représailles ?
> 
> 
> 
> Il y en a quelques-uns...


 

nan pas château !!!!!

représailles pour les deux camps oui!


----------



## Mac*Gyver (15 Décembre 2009)

un rapport avec les cathares?


----------



## shogun HD (15 Décembre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> un rapport avec les cathares?


 

nan plus récent!


attention naas est en embuscade................suspens intense mais nouvoul n'est pas loin ...........mac gyver aussi


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2009)

faut dire que ta capture ne nous permets guère d'identifier le lieu...   


Royaume-Uni ?  




Pis c'est quoi ce 24 ? un indice shogunesque ?


----------



## duracel (15 Décembre 2009)

1er guere mondiale?
Point 24?


----------



## shogun HD (15 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> faut dire que ta capture ne nous permets guère d'identifier le lieu...
> 
> 
> Royaume-Uni ?
> ...


 
j'épingle les futures énigmes dans GE c'est plus rigolo que les papillons

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h45 ----------



duracel a dit:


> 1er guere mondiale?
> Point 24?


 

nan la deuxième
et nan numérotation shogunesque


----------



## silvio (15 Décembre 2009)

Italie ?


----------



## shogun HD (15 Décembre 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Italie ?


 

nan pas Italie


----------



## naas (15 Décembre 2009)

Donc représailles des deux cotés pendant/après la deuxième guerre mondiale, tu veux que nous survolions tout le terrain des opérations germano-italo-russo-anglo-franco-hollando-etcetero ? 

encore eu t'il fallu que nous sussions le pays afin que nous survolassions le bon endroit


----------



## shogun HD (15 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Donc représailles des deux cotés pendant/après la deuxième guerre mondiale, tu veux que l'on survole tout le terrain des opérations germano-italo-russo-anglo-franco-hollando-etcetero ?


 

tu peux en éliminer 5

c'est fou l'effet dévastateur d'une tallboy !!! 

t'en pense quoi Philippe Manoeuvre ?

j'en pense que cette foutu bombe à autant d'effet dévastateur sur les infrastructures de type blockhaus que le groupe du même nom sur mes tympans avec leur musique électropecno! donner nous du gros son de la wormeyes ltd !!!! bull shit!!

merci Philippe


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2009)

Rue de la forteresse ?


----------



## shogun HD (15 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Rue de la forteresse ?


 


je crois bien que tu peux envoyer la réponse


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> je crois bien que tu peux envoyer la réponse



Ah c'est con, je voulais l'envoyer à la vitesse d'un V-3, mais j'ai égaré les coordonnées du Mimotruc là...   :sick:


----------



## shogun HD (15 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Ah c'est con, je voulais l'envoyer à la vitesse d'un V-3, mais j'ai égaré les coordonnées du Mimotruc là... :sick:


 
mets des épingles................... 



du ouais c'est plus difficile à dire qu'à trouver !!!!!!

c'est comme la marque de la choucroute "je sais pas le dire mais je la mange bien"

en attendant

[YOUTUBE]DiSQIbNxjcU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (15 Décembre 2009)

eh bien ici sur le forum jouns avec google earth ...................................on attend.

on attend une réponse ma foi d'un fort beau gabarit.

une réponse d'origine française avec au bas mot 130m au garot et composée de 32 étages......................de fabrication deutchland

ici sur le forum jouns avec google earth ...................................on attend.


----------



## naas (16 Décembre 2009)

'tain wormeyes tu as toujours pas posté le lien  moi qui croyait avoir loupé au moins 2 énigmes depuis  

Bon je vais faire dodo parceque la rien que savoir que veryeux (c'est bon la traduction ?  ) n'a toujours pas posté ça le .... Comment dire ça .... Ça me ...
M'avez compris :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2009)

Pfff.... vous avez plus de stock, c'est ça ? Pis l'est passé où le nouvol avec ses «ni trop dures ni trop faciles ?» 

*ici* et un peu plus sur le truc *là*... bien organisés ces teutons tout de même


----------



## shogun HD (16 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Pfff.... vous avez plus de stock, c'est ça ? Pis l'est passé où le nouvol avec ses «ni trop dures ni trop faciles ?»
> 
> *ici* et un peu plus sur le truc *là*... bien organisés ces teutons tout de même


 


ladies and Gentlemans on the letcorner the winner WORMEYES !!!!!!(applaused)


vous cherchiez un blochaus avec la dernière invention teutones le V3 un super canon de 130 m de long d'un calibre de 100mm orientés (il en avait 5) vers londres !!!!!

les anglais bien informés ont décidé de lâcher sur ce site 16 bombes de type Tallboy (perforantes) pour le détruire avant utilisation.



bon à toi WORMEYES


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2009)

Premier indice: un autre Lénine



Bonnes recherches


----------



## gKatarn (16 Décembre 2009)

Je l'avais signalé au prof : les hébergements sur imageshack sont filtrés au taf :rose:

Tu peux mettre çà en _attachment_ stp ?


----------



## shogun HD (16 Décembre 2009)

autre Lénine= saint petersbourg anciennement Léningrad?


----------



## silvio (16 Décembre 2009)

j'ai suivi cette piste sans succès. Il existe bien plusieurs statues de Lénine à Saint-Pétersbourg (près de la gare de Finlande, sur la perspective Moskowskaya), mais ça ne correspond pas
Une autre place de Saint-Pétersbourg, je ne vois pas non plus


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2009)

Je vois que ça travaille...   


Indice suivant : héros à la lame d'acier


----------



## gKatarn (16 Décembre 2009)

> héros à la lame d'acier


 Conan le barbare ?


----------



## shogun HD (16 Décembre 2009)

çà sent la chine ce truc..............


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Conan le barbare ?



 

 Un peu plus à l'ouest, ou à l'est, c'est selon. 




shogun HD a dit:


> çà sent la chine ce truc..............




On se rapproche 



Pour faire suite: Dynastie familiale


----------



## silvio (16 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> çà sent la chine ce truc..............


oui mais pas la photo 

Ah mince ...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (16 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Indice suivant : héros à la lame d'acier



Gillette ???


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> Gillette ???



Non, c'est pas à Séville


----------



## silvio (16 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Non, c'est pas à Séville


Ce n'est pas Tolède plutôt  .. les lames :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Ce n'est pas Tolède plutôt  .. les lames :hein:




Oui, mais non. Le barbier reste à Séville. 




Indice 5353543: Lasso qui sert à capturer des chevaux


----------



## gKatarn (16 Décembre 2009)

Oulan Bator 47.919348,106.917765


----------



## silvio (16 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oulan Bator 47.919348,106.917765



Mais .. mais .... c'est pas possible : y a des voitures sur la photo 

GG en tout cas


----------



## gKatarn (16 Décembre 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Mais .. mais .... c'est pas possible : y a des voitures sur la photo



Oui, çà a bien changé depuis Gengis Khan


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oulan Bator 47.919348,106.917765



 


Le Héros à la hache était *Damdin Sükhbaatar*, surnommé aussi le Lénine mongol.


Et c'est la dynastie  Khan (Genghis) qui régna sur une majeure partie de l'Asie. Ses fils et petit-fils ont dirigé et développé l'empire pendant plus de 150 ans. Son petit-fils, Kubilai Khan, devint le premier empereur de la dynastie Yuan en Chine.


La capture est la  place Sükhbaatar est située dans le centre d'Ulaan Baatar, capitale de la Mongolie. Elle abrite le Parlement du pays et une statue de Damdin Sükhbaatar, le révolutionnaire en l'honneur duquel elle a été nommée.


Bien vu gKatarn, à toi


----------



## gKatarn (16 Décembre 2009)

Indice : point de départ d'une grande épopée


----------



## r e m y (16 Décembre 2009)

C'est à Tataouine ta photo!


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est à Tataouine ta photo!


Ben nan, j'ai aussi tout de suite pensé à un lieu de tournage de Star Wars mais a priori j'ai rien trouvé qui ressemble à ça. Ou alors j'ai mal vu.
Ca a un rapport ou pas gKat?


----------



## silvio (16 Décembre 2009)

J'y ai pensé aussi avant même qu'il poste



gKatarn a dit:


> Indice : point de départ d'une grande épopée


La route du rhum ?


----------



## gKatarn (16 Décembre 2009)

Non curieusement, aucun rapport avec StarWars 



Ni avec la route du rhum


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2009)

C'est une épopée antique?


----------



## gKatarn (16 Décembre 2009)

Non, moins d'un siècle.

Cherchez bien :  je ne répondrai que demain aprem paske ce soir j'ai piscine et réunion alakon demain matin


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2009)

Une dernière question: Sahara?


----------



## gKatarn (16 Décembre 2009)

Dernière réponse avant demain (mais je suis persuadé que tu auras trouvé d'ici-là) : oui.

Allez, un indice : Romilly.


----------



## r e m y (16 Décembre 2009)

le char Romilly???


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2009)

un rapport avec la cathédrale de Strasbourg ?


----------



## duracel (16 Décembre 2009)

Koufra?


----------



## gKatarn (16 Décembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> le char Romilly???



Oui, je me disais bien que çà risquait d'être trop évident comme indice :rose: 



duracel a dit:


> Koufra?


Sans coordonnées... 


Bon allez, piscine


----------



## duracel (16 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, je me disais bien que çà risquait d'être trop évident comme indice :rose:
> 
> 
> Sans coordonnées...
> ...



24°09'46.01" N
23°13'56.84" E


----------



## LeProf (16 Décembre 2009)

C'est ici: 24.162867, 23.232168 : L'épopée de Leclerc dont le point de départ est koufra (Libye)

Edit: Mince j'ai été grillé ... j'avais pas vu les derniers posts ...


----------



## duracel (16 Décembre 2009)

Question:
Comment faites-vous pou mettre les images sur le forum?


----------



## LeProf (16 Décembre 2009)

poster en mode avancé et aller à gérer les pièces jointes


----------



## duracel (16 Décembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> poster en mode avancé et aller à gérer les pièces jointes



En fait je voulais savoir comment vous faites pour isoler la vue de google earth.
Y a-t-il une fonction spécifique?


----------



## duracel (16 Décembre 2009)

En attendant, je le fais old school.


Indice: 1770


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2009)

Afrique du nord ?


----------



## shogun HD (17 Décembre 2009)

nan là il y fait plus froid Château de Karlsruhe!!
http://forums.macg.co/wiki/Fichier:DE_Karlsruhe-Château_nuit.jpg


----------



## duracel (17 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> nan là il y fait plus froid Château de Karlsruhe!!


 

Héhé, pour une première ce fut court mais intense.....


----------



## shogun HD (17 Décembre 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Héhé, pour une première ce fut court mais intense.....


 

il y en aura d'autres

bon et bien on y va...............

indice: prédit par Albert


----------



## jpmiss (17 Décembre 2009)

Ah j'avais une chance sur 2: C'est pas celui de l'état de Washington.

 

Edit: ben murde alors c'est pas celui de Louisiane non plus.. je croyais qu'il n'y en avait que 2....


----------



## r e m y (17 Décembre 2009)

D'après la configuration des lieux et l'indice, je dirais que c'est l'installation qui a permis de vérifier que la vitesse de la lumière constitue une limite (le faisceau lumineux émis ne voyant pas son temps de parcours influencé par la vitesse de rotation de la Terre)


----------



## jpmiss (17 Décembre 2009)

Ban sang je viens de découvrir qu'il y'en a un aussi en Italie! C'est une vraie invasion!

PS pour rémi, sauf erreur de ma part ça n'a encore jamais permis de démonrer quoi que soit.


----------



## r e m y (17 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ban sang je viens de découvrir qu'il y'en a un aussi en Italie! C'est une vraie invasion!
> 
> PS pour rémi, sauf erreur de ma part ça n'a encore jamais permis de démonrer quoi que soit.



au moins de constater que le rayon qui part dans un axe Est-Ouest puis revient d'Ouest en Est, arrive au point de départ après le rayon qui est parti au même moment sur l'axe nord-sud puis est revenu dans le sens sud-nord, alors qu'ils ont parcourus la même distance.

Explication, 
- le rayon nord-sud-nord fait tout le parcours à la vitesse de la lumière (C)
- le rayon est-ouest-est devrait faire la moitié du parcours à la vitesse C+V (V étant la vitesse linéaire induite par la rotation de la Terre) et la moitié du parcours à la vitesse C-V. (soit une vitesse moyenne de parcours égale à C)
Il devrait donc revenir en même temps que l'autre rayon. Or il arrive en retard!

La theorie d'Einstein selon laquelle la vitesse C est une limite peut expliquer le phénomène. Le rayon parcourt en fait la moitié de la distance à la vitesse C (la vitesse V de la Terre ne peut pas s'ajouter) et l'autre moitié à la vitesse C-V... donc une vitesse moyenne de parcours de C-V/2


----------



## silvio (17 Décembre 2009)

Et moi comme un con qui avait bien compris qu'il s'agissait d'Einstein qui était en train de rechercher le site nucléaire en Arizona (oui oui c'est très vert l'Arizona à cette saison  ), si c'est bien là qu'a été mis au point la première bombe ? :mouais:


----------



## shogun HD (17 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah j'avais une chance sur 2: C'est pas celui de l'état de Washington.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: ben murde alors c'est pas celui de Louisiane non plus.. je croyais qu'il n'y en avait que 2....


 

5 presque 6

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h56 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> Ban sang je viens de découvrir qu'il y'en a un aussi en Italie! C'est une vraie invasion!
> 
> PS pour rémi, sauf erreur de ma part ça n'a encore jamais permis de démonrer quoi que soit.


 
exact ils font plein de réglages et d'amélioration du bidules

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h58 ----------




silvio a dit:


> Et moi comme un con qui avait bien compris qu'il s'agissait d'Einstein qui était en train de rechercher le site nucléaire en Arizona (oui oui c'est très vert l'Arizona à cette saison  ), si c'est bien là qu'a été mis au point la première bombe ? :mouais:


 

oui c'est bien d'Albert einstein dot on parle  mais pas pour la bombe un truc plus pacifiste enfin je l'espère....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2009)

Toujours en activité ?


----------



## naas (17 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Toujours en activité ?


non albert est mort depuis quelque années.







  


C'est la dedans ? ("tain au moment de manger  )


----------



## shogun HD (17 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Toujours en activité ?


 


oui avec des perspectives de modernisation du bidule

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h13 ----------




naas a dit:


> non albert est mort depuis quelque années.


 

albert oui mais pas son oeuvre


----------



## jpmiss (17 Décembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> au moins de constater que le rayon qui part dans un axe Est-Ouest puis revient d'Ouest en Est, arrive au point de départ après le rayon qui est parti au même moment sur l'axe nord-sud puis est revenu dans le sens sud-nord, alors qu'ils ont parcourus la même distance.
> 
> Explication,
> - le rayon nord-sud-nord fait tout le parcours à la vitesse de la lumière (C)
> ...


Peut être mais il ne s'agit pas ici de cette partie de la théorie d'Einstein.

Tu m'en veux pas shogun?


----------



## shogun HD (17 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Peut être mais il ne s'agit pas ici de cette partie de la théorie d'Einstein.
> 
> Tu m'en veux pas shogun?


 


ABSOLUMENT PAS JPMISS


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> oui avec des perspectives de modernisation du bidule



Oui,  mais accélération ou collision ?  :hein:


----------



## shogun HD (17 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Oui, mais accélération ou collision ? :hein:


 


c'est pour détecter des ondes gravitaionnelles par conséquent des variations de l'espace temps issues accélération ou collision d'astres tel les quasars ou trou noir.

en effet on ne peut observer les trous noir que de façon indirect ce sera un instrument complémentaire pour les mettre en évidence :mouais:

on cherche à détecter les ondulations comme celles provoquer par une pierre que l'on jette dans l'eau.

autant chercher une éguille dans l'univers !!


----------



## jpmiss (17 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Oui,  mais accélération ou collision ?  :hein:


Mesure



shogun HD a dit:


> c'est pour détecter des ondes gravitaionnelles


Ah bah oui mais si tu dis a quoi ça sert ça va etre trop facile


----------



## naas (17 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mesure
> 
> 
> Ah bah oui mais si tu dis a quoi ça sert ça va etre trop facile


chuuut nouvoul va débarquer


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> c'est pour détecter des ondes gravitaionnelles par conséquent des variations de l'espace temps issues accélération ou collision d'astres tel les quasars ou trou noir.
> 
> en effet on ne peut observer les trous noir que de façon indirect ce sera un instrument complémentaire pour les mettre en évidence :mouais:
> 
> ...



Bon, bin j'en reste tout penché là...


----------



## naas (17 Décembre 2009)

hé hé :style:





> Other Interferometric Detectors
> 
> Virgo is a 3-kilometer detector located near Pisa, Italy. The VIRGO funding agencies, namely the CNRS in France and INFN in Italy have established the EGO consortium to develop VIRGO and to promote European collaboration in gravitational wave research.


----------



## shogun HD (17 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mesure
> 
> 
> Ah bah oui mais si tu dis a quoi ça sert ça va etre trop facile


 

ouais bon ok j'm suis emballé sur ce coup là :sick: mais j'ai pas causé que c'était pas loin de la tour penchée 

penchée penchée tout est relatif dans ce bas monde 


VIRGO est un détecteur d'ondes gravitionnelles qui ont été prédites par Albert Einstein.

le jeu consistant à capter ces ondes par un interféromètre géant composé de deux cavités où un rayon laser circule à 90°. on peut comparer çà à une balance géante à l'équilibre.cet équilibre sera rompu par la détection de ces ondes venu du fin fond de l'univers.

pour l'heure le système est en route mais trop sensible aux pertubations extérieures et doit être modernisé.


pour de plus amples informations théorique.............

http://luth.obspm.fr/~luthier/gourgoulhon/fr/present_pub/hm04.pdf

http://www.spectro.jussieu.fr/GREX/Paris05/Talks/clapson.pdf

http://indico.lal.in2p3.fr/getFile.py/access?contribId=35&resId=0&materialId=slides&confId=476




vu le bodel de connexion sur le forum de macgé je me demande si c'est pas lui le nouveau détecteur d'OG.



bin bravo naas bon à toi


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2009)

Bravo naas !


----------



## naas (17 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> ...vu le bodel de connexion sur le forum de macgé je me demande si c'est pas lui le nouveau détecteur d'OG.


C'est bien cela m'a permis de chercher tranquille les differents lieux cités dans mon lien 
je vous prépare la prochaine énigme.

très intéressantes vos énigmes, j'apprends beaucoup sur ce fil et je voyage, sympa


----------



## naas (17 Décembre 2009)

Au fait personne n'a vu que le lien de la photo.... c'est le lien de shogun HD   
on y va pour la suivante

*i*ndice: -*i*n3 se fabriquait.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Au fait personne n'a vu que le lien de la photo.... c'est le lien de shogun HD


Rôh le tricheur hé! 
Bon bah moi ca me fait une énigme de moins, je voulais la sortir pour une prochaine (mais moi c'était un des 2 qui se trouvent aus US)...  

Bon naas ta capture on dirait bien que c'est aux States nan?


----------



## naas (17 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Rôh le tricheur hé!
> Bon bah moi ca me fait une énigme de moins, je voulais la sortir pour une prochaine (mais moi c'était un des 2 qui se trouvent aus US)...
> 
> Bon naas ta capture on dirait bien que c'est aux States nan?


Je suis trop fort 
non pas states.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> *i*ndice: -*i*n3 se fabriquait.





Composant informatique ?


----------



## naas (17 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Composant informatique ?


Non plus.


----------



## shogun HD (17 Décembre 2009)

usine de fabrication automobile ?


----------



## naas (17 Décembre 2009)

Pourquoi ?


----------



## shogun HD (17 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> usine de fabrication automobile ?


 
naas
pourquoi ?



grosse infrastructure industrielle avec voie ferrée ..IIn3 on dirait un code de voiture...........voilà because why not ? des petites voitures.............


----------



## naas (17 Décembre 2009)

Il a raison le bougre 

pas facile de citer les posts depuis un iphone hein


----------



## shogun HD (17 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Il a raison le bougre
> 
> pas facile de citer les posts depuis un iphone hein


 


tchéquie ?


----------



## naas (17 Décembre 2009)

Nanh.


----------



## shogun HD (17 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Nanh.


 


WOUIIIIINNNNNNNNNNN tant d'effort anéantie monde cruel et sans pitié surtout naas


----------



## naas (17 Décembre 2009)

relis mon premier indice maintenant


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> relis mon premier indice maintenant



Donc on ne peut pas coupler ton indice avec 107 et C1...


----------



## naas (17 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Donc on ne peut pas coupler ton indice avec 107 et C1...


nanh, d'ailleurs je n'ai pas cité 107 et C1 dans mon indice


----------



## shogun HD (17 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> nanh, d'ailleurs je n'ai pas cité 107 et C1 dans mon indice


 



bon OK les gars réunion:

on cherche une usine de bagnoles où se *fabriquait *là *I-In3*

ce qui ai marrant I-I n3 c'est la plate forme commune de la aygo et par conséquent de la C1 et la 107 comme wormeyes nous l'a préciser...........

alors naas, on est sur la bonne piste?


----------



## naas (17 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> bon OK les gars réunion:
> 
> on cherche une usine de bagnoles où se *fabriquait *là *I-In3*
> 
> ...


c'était effectivement un endroit ou l'on faisait des voitures, et quelles voitures :love:
pour l'indice je clarifie à haute voix:
indice-3

désolé pour le premier indice alambiqué mais si je l'avais fait en clair vous auriez trouvé en 3 minutes :style:


----------



## shogun HD (17 Décembre 2009)

lotus 7 ou caterham ?


----------



## naas (17 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> lotus 7 ou caterham ?


bonne question posée !
chercher je te laisse, mon dernier post relire il te faut.
La réponse tu trouveras.


----------



## shogun HD (18 Décembre 2009)

koté men DO 

usine de Delamare Road, Cheshunt mais c'est la série 2 de la lotus 7 qui a été construite là entre juin 1960 et aout 1968.................pas la série 3 

bonne nuit:sleep:


----------



## naas (18 Décembre 2009)

oui bien vu 
indice:-3 ce qui corresponds à 1 dice - 3 ce qui correspond à voix haute à 1 10-3 donc 7
7 étant la fameuse seven de colin Chapman.
c'est la voiture qui fournis le plus grand sourire aux conducteurs depuis 50 ans.
un rapport poids puissance excellent grâce à un châssis tubulaire très leger, pas de portes, pas de clim (je confirme  ) etc etc
Lotus depuis n'a jamais changé son fusil d'épaule, et aujourd'hui tesla qui fabrique des roadsters électrique prends pour base ... :love:
http://www.grouplotus.com/cars/home.html
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lotus_Cars
bonne lecture. 
j'avais comme indice les 7 péchés capitaux le film Seven, mais le Shogun m'a coupé l'herbe sous le pied


----------



## shogun HD (18 Décembre 2009)

Une lotus 7 comme tondeuse à gazon ...........pas bête vu la garde au sol !!!


bon bin j'vais envoyer l'énigme.........................

indice: 40 mK   :mouais:


----------



## naas (18 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> Une lotus 7 comme tondeuse à gazon ...........pas bête vu la garde au sol !!!


encore aujourdh'ui lotus avec les exiges réussi le parfait compromis entre la légérete et la puissance pour obtenir une voiture de sport très rapide, trèès rapide 
Il est malheureux qu'en france ces voitures soient aussi cher comparé au royaume uni.
La plupart des 7 faites aujourdh'ui le sont sur la base de la seven faite par colin Chapman.
ce sont des kits à monter soit même. Des fous furieux achetent le tube et fabriquent le chassis, d'autres plus "raisonnables" achetent le kit de base, trouvent un vehicule genre sierra et assemblent ce que l'on appele communément un kit car.
Il est très facile de se faire (mais pas en france) une voiture de sport sur base d'un châssis 7 ou réplique avec une ford sierra pour moins de 10.000 euros.
En France, c'est impossible, il faut acheter la voiture sortie d'usine...
A l'époque en angleterre et france beaucoup de petits constructeurs faisaient des voitures de sport, nous avons depuis perdu la tradiction, sauf peut être http://www.pgo.fr/ avec sa réplique de roadster sur base de moteur peugeot.
bref nous ne sommes pas dans le bon pays.
beaucoup de gens installent des moteurs de moto comme les fireblade, l'accélération est tout simplement hallucinante.
Pour vous faire une idée des prix au royaume uni allez http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/ 
et enfin, bien qu'ils en détiennent plus le record du 0-100km/h arrete, tiger racing avec une replique de super seven équipée de deux moteurs kawasaki (oui oui 2  ) avait réussi à faire tomber le record à 2,8 loin devant les ferrari et autres jouets hors de prix.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phQfA5-DL1I

aujourd'hui atom à repris l'esprit de colin chapman et nous délivre un engin qui délivre quelque sensations   
il n'y a qu'a voir jeremy clarkson, surtout son visage 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaWoo82zNUA

pour la garde au sol; la mienne n'avait pas la garde au sol d'une canette de soda :style:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> indice: 40 mK   :mouais:






 millikelvins ?     


Ou  indice à la naaassss ?


----------



## naas (18 Décembre 2009)

mK mètres Kelvins ?


----------



## shogun HD (18 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> millikelvins ? yeap
> 
> Ou indice à la naaassss ?


 nanh


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h56 ----------



naas a dit:


> mK mètres Kelvins ?


 


nan pas de mélange des genres  le Km c'était dans l'énigme d'avant


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2009)

Donc par déduction ton indice correspondrait à un axe vertical ?


Ou j'ai tout faux ?


----------



## shogun HD (18 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Donc par déduction ton indice correspondrait à un axe vertical ?
> 
> comment çà wormeyes ?:mouais:
> 
> Ou j'ai tout faux ?


 
je te dirai après tes explications


----------



## naas (18 Décembre 2009)

K: kelvins ?


----------



## shogun HD (18 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> K: kelvins ?


 

oui


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> je te dirai après tes explications



Bah non, je me comprends. 


Par contre là il faudrait une donnée complémentaire....


----------



## yvos (18 Décembre 2009)

ah vous commencez pas à regretter un peu mes énigmes ?


----------



## naas (18 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> oui


tu as donné la réponse à wormeyes entre les quote 
d'ou ma question.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> ah vous commencez pas à regretter un peu mes énigmes ?



T'as déjà trouvé toi hein ?!


----------



## naas (18 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> ah vous commencez pas à regretter un peu mes énigmes ?


euh .... nanh


----------



## shogun HD (18 Décembre 2009)

indice: minos


----------



## yvos (18 Décembre 2009)

là

je me suis quand même fait chier à chercher les mines de potasse  alors ton 40 mK tu te le gardes la prochaine fois  

donc 40mK, c'est pour l'isotope radioactif du potassium -> neutrinos pas désintégration -> projet MINOS


----------



## naas (18 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> ... projet MINOS


Bien joué minos !


----------



## shogun HD (18 Décembre 2009)

bravo yvos  quel retour en fanfare

donc nous parlons cette fois ci d'infiniment petit les neutrinos et voir même de matière noire (des révélations sont normalement à venir ces jours ci quant à sa découverte par l'intermédiaire des WIMPS  et du capteur CDMS en germanium refroidi à 40mK) des particules qui n'interagissent pas avec la matière ordinaires .

pour ce type d'expérience il faut s'isoler encore une fois de rayonnement ambient soleil et autres radioactivités) et c'est à cet endroit à SOUDAN qu'ils font tout çà!!!


de plus il sert de détecteur pour  le fermilab distant de 750*Km !!!!!!*

bon à toi yvos


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2009)

yvooos ?


----------



## shogun HD (18 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> yvooos ?


il va nous trouver la seule pizzéria sur pilottis au monde  ou bien il regarde dead mantra en boucle comme moi


----------



## naas (18 Décembre 2009)

Môssieur yvos, il serait souhaitable d'avoir des énigmes d'avance parce que c'est bien de trouver mais ... faut fournir après


----------



## yvos (19 Décembre 2009)

désolé 

cela devrait aller vite..pas d'indice pour l'instant


----------



## naas (19 Décembre 2009)

Ground zero


----------



## yvos (19 Décembre 2009)

Naaaaaaaaaan


----------



## naas (19 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Naaaaaaaaaan


je confirme 
new york ?


----------



## shogun HD (19 Décembre 2009)

p'tain je suis passé devant ................


----------



## naas (19 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> p'tain je suis passé devant ................



Ou ça ? 







:rateau:


----------



## yvos (19 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> p'tain je suis passé devant ................



intox


----------



## shogun HD (19 Décembre 2009)

new york ?


----------



## yvos (19 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> new york ?



t'es pas supposé être passé devant? :rateau:



réponse : non :rateau:


----------



## shogun HD (19 Décembre 2009)

je me suis mal exprimé yvos c'est la sculpture rouge qui me dit qqchose...........

la sculpture rouge elle est d'alexander calder ????,


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2009)

Un rapport avec Capone ?


----------



## yvos (19 Décembre 2009)

c'est une question de secondes visiblement


----------



## shogun HD (19 Décembre 2009)

non c'est là  le flamingo je suis passé dessus 10 fois


----------



## yvos (19 Décembre 2009)

Pas forcément ce lieu précis. Toi et Wormeyes êtes sur le bon chemin 


In the Loop


----------



## shogun HD (19 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Pas forcément ce lieu précis. Toi et Wormeyes êtes sur le bon chemin
> 
> 
> In the Loop


 

plus vraiment


----------



## yvos (19 Décembre 2009)

ba en même temps si tu édites tes réponses après les miennes, hein, ce n'est plus trop compréhensible..


----------



## shogun HD (19 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> ba en même temps si tu édites tes réponses après les miennes, hein, ce n'est plus trop compréhensible..


 

çà arrive de temps en temps désolé


----------



## shogun HD (19 Décembre 2009)

bon bin je vais poster une nouvelle énigme  si personne n'y voit pas d'inconvénient  bon ok alors c'est parti.................

indice: « P'tit Bonhomme »


----------



## naas (19 Décembre 2009)

michelin ?
jules vernes ?
fais froid hein ?


----------



## shogun HD (19 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> michelin ?
> jules vernes ?
> fais froid hein ?


 


nan 
nan 
nan


----------



## naas (19 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> nan
> nan
> nan


pfff 
pfff :rateau:
pfff


----------



## shogun HD (19 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> pfff
> pfff :rateau:
> pfff


 

c'est le peu mapove lucette


----------



## LeProf (19 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> indice: « P'tit Bonhomme »



Sarkozy ?


----------



## shogun HD (19 Décembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> Sarkozy ?


 


sarkozy...........................nan


----------



## naas (19 Décembre 2009)

C'est la mer en haut ?


----------



## shogun HD (19 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> C'est la mer en haut ?


 




oui 


deuxième indice:    le pont de la rivière Kwaï


----------



## naas (19 Décembre 2009)

boulle ?


----------



## shogun HD (19 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> boulle ?


 

bill ?:rateau:
film de?
école?
pétanque?:mouais:
pit?
de cristal?
é micke?


----------



## naas (19 Décembre 2009)

auteur 
bon donc ce n'est pas lui


----------



## shogun HD (19 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> auteur
> bon donc ce n'est pas lui


 

nan


----------



## naas (19 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> nan



les papous


----------



## shogun HD (19 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> les papous


 


nan plus


----------



## shogun HD (20 Décembre 2009)

bon ok celle là elle est dur !!!alors pour vous aider un peu un indice de type maxi-Tête


complément à « P'tit Bonhomme »


----------



## naas (20 Décembre 2009)

Ah oui c'est maintenant beaucoup plus clair


----------



## shogun HD (20 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Ah oui c'est maintenant beaucoup plus clair


 


je pense qu'avec çà elle va pas faire long feu


----------



## naas (20 Décembre 2009)

ok compris 
juste à temps, il y à jp dans les environs


----------



## jpmiss (20 Décembre 2009)

La maison de Robin Masters 

Murde! Grillé!


----------



## naas (20 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> La maison de Robin Masters
> 
> Murde! Grillé!


pas cool le cache de macgé :rateau:
bon pour une fois que c'est dans ce sens


----------



## shogun HD (20 Décembre 2009)

bravo messieurs quel final çà a du ce jouer au millième de seconde 


dommage jpmiss c'est ton énigme des "têtes brûlées" qui m'a donnée l'idée 


et bien oui c'est la maison de Robin Master dans l'île de oahu d'hawaï de la série Magnum avec HIGGINS le fil conducteur de cette énigme qui n'est autre que Robin Master (il l'avoue à Magnum dans le dernier épisode)


bon à Toi naas  pour la prochaine....




naas...............................................


----------



## naas (20 Décembre 2009)

Indice: des petits trous des petits trous toujours des petits trous


----------



## shogun HD (20 Décembre 2009)

bassin parisien ?


----------



## naas (20 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> bassin parisien ?


très très loin 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h30 ----------

Je vous aide:
Les petits trous sont faits par l'homme.


----------



## duracel (20 Décembre 2009)

Un champ de bataille?
Un lieu d'exploitation?


----------



## naas (20 Décembre 2009)

Lieu d'exploitation.


----------



## shogun HD (21 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Lieu d'exploitation.


 

encore en exploitation ?

quel type de roche stp ?


----------



## naas (21 Décembre 2009)

Encore en exploitation.
Type de roche: phosphate.


----------



## LeProf (21 Décembre 2009)

En Amérique du Nord ?


----------



## naas (21 Décembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> En Amérique du Nord ?



non


----------



## LeProf (21 Décembre 2009)

Afrique alors ?


----------



## naas (21 Décembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> Afrique alors ?


non 

(    )


----------



## LeProf (21 Décembre 2009)

C'esi Ici  Ile de Nauru, exploitation chinoise


----------



## shogun HD (21 Décembre 2009)

c'est ici


----------



## LeProf (21 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> c'est ici



Too late


----------



## shogun HD (21 Décembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> Too late


 



Grilled 

je vais reprendre un café:sleep:


----------



## naas (21 Décembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> C'esi Ici  Ile de Nauru, exploitation chinoise


l'île de nauru est l'exemple type de la surexploitation, qui apporte la manne financière, qui apporte l'oisiveté, puis la misère.
article de 2005
Je vous conseille vivement la lecture de ce très récent article édifiant

voici une photo de ce qu'est l'île aujourd'hui:






Du grand n'importe quoi :hein:


----------



## LeProf (21 Décembre 2009)

C'est reparti...

Indice : Dernier des 7


----------



## shogun HD (21 Décembre 2009)

7 nains ? 
7 péchés capitaux?:mouais:
7 samourai ?


----------



## LeProf (21 Décembre 2009)

aucun des 3


----------



## gKatarn (21 Décembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> Indice : Dernier des 7



Mercenaires ? :gnii:


----------



## shogun HD (21 Décembre 2009)

Japon ?


----------



## LeProf (21 Décembre 2009)

Attention, shogun HD est sur le grill, mais voici que gKatarn sort de son trou, tout dégoulinant les palmes à la main et sur la réserve; il tente une percée.... qui sera le plus perspicace ???



gKatarn a dit:


> Mercenaires ? :gnii:



Nan 



shogun HD a dit:


> Japon ?



Nan 


.. aucun des 2 pour l'instant


----------



## gKatarn (21 Décembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> qui sera le plus perspicace ???



En tous cas, il y a un port : c'est près de la mer ?


----------



## LeProf (21 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn semble avoir pris une longueur d'avance, normal, il est dans son élément... enfin presque vu que maintenant il est au sec ! 



gKatarn a dit:


> En tous cas, il y a un port : c'est près de la mer ?



Vouiiiiii !!!


----------



## shogun HD (21 Décembre 2009)

baleinier ?


----------



## LeProf (21 Décembre 2009)

Hop là, shogun HD n'a pas dit son dernier mot, le voilà qu'il reprend la main; il caracole maintenant en tête ....



shogun HD a dit:


> baleinier ?



....mais mais ... oui allo Cognac-Jay, oui quoi pardon, il s'est trompé de direction et tourne dans la mauvais sens... ah lala, espérons qu'il s'en rende compte assez vite ....

A vous les studios, je reste sur le grill en attendant les prochains épisodes !!


----------



## Mac*Gyver (21 Décembre 2009)

super facile:
le phare d'alexandrie

7 eme merveille du monde.

je passe mon tour au premier qui propose une enigme a ma place


----------



## LeProf (21 Décembre 2009)

Eh bien oui, cherrrrrrrrrrrs zauuuuuuuditeurs, c'est le troisième larron qui vient de passer la politesse à tout son petit monde ! 


PS: mince, ca n'a pas duré longtemps, j'ai pas pu sortir mes autres indices : Cloclo entre autres


----------



## Mac*Gyver (21 Décembre 2009)

ba-ra-cu-daaaa :style:


----------



## shogun HD (21 Décembre 2009)

dire que j'ai ouvert un bouquin sur l'egypte hier apmidi .........



bravo mcgyver


----------



## gKatarn (21 Décembre 2009)

PKoi ? j'ai pas gagné


----------



## Mac*Gyver (21 Décembre 2009)

les gars, mon offre tiens toujours, postez votre enigme pour moi (pas trop le temps de chercher et faire le suivi)


----------



## shogun HD (21 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> PKoi ? j'ai pas gagné


 

nan deuxième café pour le shogun svp :sleep:


----------



## Mac*Gyver (21 Décembre 2009)

ok, j'en ai une:

indice: Bloom


----------



## Mac*Gyver (21 Décembre 2009)

et une deuxieme indice car j'imagine qeu c'est hard: depart de l'odyssee


----------



## gKatarn (21 Décembre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> indice: Bloom



Comme "Orlando" ?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (21 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Comme "Orlando" ?



non, pas lui

c'est plus dans le registre Litterature


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2009)

J. J. ?


*voilà  * 

















Et hop la suite !


Indice 01: Portofino


----------



## Mac*Gyver (21 Décembre 2009)

bien vu wormeyes, c'est la tour Martello au sud de Dublin, Irlande, ou debute l'odyssee de Leopold Bloom, personnage du chef-d'oeuvre Ulysse de James Joyce.


----------



## shogun HD (21 Décembre 2009)

lamborghini?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> lamborghini?



Si voiture il devrait y avoir, ce serait plutôt Lotus ...


----------



## jpmiss (21 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Et hop la suite !
> 
> 
> Indice 01: Portofino


 
Rhâa mais pitain pourquoi vous me chippez toutes mes futures enigmes! 

C'est le village du prisonnier. D'ailleur ta capture n'est pas pile au bon endroit, il faut aller un peu plus au sud ouest






Bonjour chez vous!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Rhâa mais pitain pourquoi vous me chippez toutes mes futures enigmes!
> 
> C'est le village du prisonnier. D'ailleur ta capture n'est pas pile au bon endroit, il faut aller un peu plus au sud ouest
> 
> ...




'foiré    


Si je l'avais décalée plus au sud ouest elle n'aurait sans doute pas tenu plus de 10 min hein ?  








Bon à toi jpmiss !


----------



## shogun HD (21 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> 'foiré
> 
> 
> Si je l'avais décalée plus au sud ouest elle n'aurait sans doute pas tenu plus de 10 min hein ?
> ...


 

 p^tain je suis passé ce matin dessus avec l'enigme de macgyver :rateau:

troisième café svp.................merci  pas mon jour


----------



## jpmiss (21 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Bon à toi jpmiss !


Ben va falloir attendre un peu j'ai plus de stock!


----------



## naas (21 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> Si voiture il devrait y avoir, ce serait plutôt Lotus ...


'Tain mega pas juste wormeyes tu arretes de proposer des endroits pour nos futures enigmes


----------



## jpmiss (21 Décembre 2009)

Bon aller, une facile:

Indice 01: le sosie n'a pas de chaussures


----------



## silvio (21 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon aller, une facile:
> 
> Indice 01: le sosie n'a pas de chaussures



Genre Abbey Road

Pitain je suis tellement une bille, que je ne sais pas récupérer les coordonnées


----------



## jpmiss (21 Décembre 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Pitain je suis tellement une bille, que je ne sais pas récupérer les coordonnées


C'est ballot ça  
Essaye encore...


----------



## silvio (21 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est ballot ça
> Essaye encore...


si si ça marche .... j'ai édité pendant que tu postais ^^

Edith Nylon : jouez sans moi. J'ai changé de taf, et tout merde. Je viens déjà de passer une plombe à trouver un outil qui me permette de retailler les photos et là je n'arrive pas à uploader la photo sur Picasa ou Flickr
Dsl


La main retourne à Jp


----------



## jpmiss (21 Décembre 2009)

Nope!
Fallait pas jouer si tu savais que t'avais pas le temps de proposer une énigme.
Dura lex sed lex mon p'tit gars! 

Allez hop et que ça saute!


----------



## shogun HD (21 Décembre 2009)

silvio ?


----------



## naas (21 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Nope!
> Fallait pas jouer si tu savais que t'avais pas le temps de proposer une énigme.
> Dura lex sed lex mon p'tit gars!
> 
> Allez hop et que ça saute!





shogun HD a dit:


> silvio ?


exactement 
ze rule are ze rule !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2009)

Silvio, recadrage difficile ?


----------



## shogun HD (22 Décembre 2009)

avec la bienveillance  de jpmiss je m'y colle........................... dans 2 minutes


----------



## naas (22 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> avec la bienveillance  de jpmiss je m'y colle........................... dans 2 minutes


c"est surtout sylvio que l'on va coller


----------



## shogun HD (22 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> c"est surtout sylvio que l'on va coller


 


avec du goudron et des plumes  comme avant..............


indice: très vieille légende


----------



## naas (22 Décembre 2009)

Vatican ?




:rateau:


----------



## LeProf (22 Décembre 2009)

Inde ou Pakistan ?


----------



## shogun HD (22 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Vatican ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

vatican nan bien que.........

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h56 ----------



LeProf a dit:


> Inde ou Pakistan ?


 


nan et nan


----------



## LeProf (22 Décembre 2009)

Afrique ? Malaisie ?


----------



## shogun HD (22 Décembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> Afrique ? Malaisie ?


 


Afrique oui


----------



## LeProf (22 Décembre 2009)

C'est vaste l'Afrique ... bon allez, continuons !


----------



## shogun HD (22 Décembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> C'est vaste l'Afrique ... bon allez, continuons !


 

justement ..............bon endroit pour une énigme

bon ok indice 2:  fabriquer suivant plan


----------



## silvio (22 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Nope!
> Fallait pas jouer si tu savais que t'avais pas le temps de proposer une énigme.
> Dura lex sed lex mon p'tit gars!
> 
> Allez hop et que ça saute!





shogun HD a dit:


> silvio ?





naas a dit:


> exactement
> ze rule are ze rule !





wormeyes a dit:


> Silvio, recadrage difficile ?





naas a dit:


> c"est surtout sylvio que l'on va coller





shogun HD a dit:


> avec du goudron et des plumes  comme avant..............



Désolé à tous : je ne pensais pas avoir de pb pour uploader une photo sur un site ad'hoc
Tout est bloqué d'ici, mais c'est de la faute à Mado 
Pour me faire pardonner, je vous paie une mousse chez Ginette

Merci à Shogun de s'y être collé

Bon là j'ai la réponse, mais je la donne pas piske je peux pas jouer 

(PS : en fait j'aurais du demander à Jipé de me la coller dans sa galerie Flickr : elle aurait relevé le niveau  . Nan en, fait, j'aime beaucoup ce que tu fais  )


----------



## shogun HD (22 Décembre 2009)

de rien sylvio 



si tu réponds et que tu poste tout de suite après pourquoi pas non?


----------



## jpmiss (22 Décembre 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Désolé à tous : je ne pensais pas avoir de pb pour uploader une photo sur un site ad'hoc


Tu peux utiliser la fonction "gerer les pieces jointes" de la pge de réponse (en mode avancé)


----------



## shogun HD (22 Décembre 2009)

indice 3: lieu supposé


----------



## jpmiss (22 Décembre 2009)

C'est le site d'une relique chrétienne (ou un tombeau chrétien)?


----------



## shogun HD (22 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est le site d'une relique chrétienne (ou un tombeau chrétien)?


 


"chrétien" oui  pour le lieu JP .  pour le reste c'est pas claire .................j'm y  perds un peu..:mouais:


souhaiteriez vous un ultime indice ??? je vous sent un tentinet dans le brouillard


----------



## jpmiss (22 Décembre 2009)

Vas y, envoie


----------



## LeProf (22 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Vas y, envoie



apparemment il ne veux pas


----------



## shogun HD (22 Décembre 2009)

bon ok devant tant d'insistance....................


indice: indiana  alors là si elle tombe pas dans les deux minutes


----------



## LeProf (22 Décembre 2009)

C'est ici

L'arche d'alliance à Aksoum en Ethiopie


----------



## LeProf (22 Décembre 2009)

Bon je prends la main et je relance 

indice : Mémorial


----------



## shogun HD (22 Décembre 2009)

c'est là


----------



## LeProf (22 Décembre 2009)

'tain la vache, quelle rapidité !!! dis-moi que tu y es déjà allé ??!!


----------



## shogun HD (22 Décembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> 'tain la vache, quelle rapidité !!! dis-moi que tu y es déjà allé ??!!


 

nan sans te mentir j'ai mis 20secondes pour trouver à force de chercher des mémorials çà aide  

ladies and gentleman dans deux minutes la suite ds hostilités...................

indice: pas d'indice pour le moment


----------



## gKatarn (22 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> ladies and gentleman dans deux minutes la suite ds hostilités...................



Euh, çà fait 10 minutes là


----------



## LeProf (22 Décembre 2009)

oula ... on ne voit pas grand chose :mouais: ... y a rien à voir ?


----------



## shogun HD (22 Décembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> oula ... on ne voit pas grand chose :mouais: ... y a rien à voir ?


 


si si un mémorial 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h11 ----------



gKatarn a dit:


> Euh, çà fait 10 minutes là


 


un imprévu.............................trois infusions des trois marmottes à préparer fissa


bon un indice: ARTE


----------



## naas (23 Décembre 2009)

Mur de Berlin ?


----------



## shogun HD (23 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Mur de Berlin ?


 


nan


----------



## naas (23 Décembre 2009)

Amérique ?

et pourquoi pas d'indice ?
méga pas juste ça


----------



## duracel (23 Décembre 2009)

Le champ de Noville dans lequel le cerceuil de Charlie Chaplin a été retrouvé suite à son vol.


----------



## shogun HD (23 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Amérique ?
> 
> et pourquoi pas d'indice ?
> méga pas juste ça


 

indice pour naas: tragédie                      normal c'est un mémorial.......

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h09 ----------



duracel a dit:


> Le champ de Noville dans lequel le cerceuil de Charlie Chaplin a été retrouvé suite à son vol.


 



nan désolé


----------



## shogun HD (23 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> indice pour naas: tragédie normal c'est un mémorial.......
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h09 ----------
> 
> ...


 

indice : un produit de la marque B&W vous aidera


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Décembre 2009)

J'ai trouvé ce que c'était et où c'était mais pas l'endroit précis de l'image.

EDIT : j'ai !

C'est ça.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h44 ----------

C'est parti pour une nouvelle énigme :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


Premier indice :


----------



## naas (23 Décembre 2009)

C'est un peu douteux les 4 bâtiments à coté du mémorial non ?


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Décembre 2009)

Joyeux noël


----------



## naas (23 Décembre 2009)

Nouvoul une pas trop dure, pas trop facile hein


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Décembre 2009)

Ca, c'est ce qui s'apelle vite plié.


----------



## naas (23 Décembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ca, c'est ce qui s'apelle vite plié.



*OUAIH TROP FACILE !!!!!!!*


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Nouvoul une pas trop dure, pas trop facile hein



Sainte Victoire est déjà canonisée, mais pas Saint Naaz 

Bon une facile, indice trop évident: 2012
http://img.skitch.com/20091223-ttjy31gcwrwewbtx8pxna61wt8.gif

(Encore des progrès à faire avec skitch :rose: )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Décembre 2009)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Sainte Victoire est déjà canonisée, mais pas Saint Naaz
> 
> Bon une facile, indice trop évident: 2012
> http://img.skitch.com/20091223-ttjy31gcwrwewbtx8pxna61wt8.gif
> ...



Pour Skitch, une fois que tu as envoyé ton image en ligne depuis le logiciel, tu cliques sur le bouton "Copy" à droite de "Forum".




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


Ensuite dans la fenêtre d'édition de ton message tu fais Edition > Coller ou Pomme/Commande V.


----------



## oligo (23 Décembre 2009)

C'est pas le cap horn ça?!?


----------



## naas (23 Décembre 2009)

oligo a dit:


> C'est pas le cap horn ça?!?



au choix: 
tu as raison et tu vas te faire griller 
tu as tord et tu continues à chercher


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Décembre 2009)

Je reprends momentanément (la suite après midi).
Ce n'est pas en Amérique.
Indice 2: an mil
Bonne matinée


----------



## shogun HD (24 Décembre 2009)

une tour gênoise ?

une tour au bout d'une  pointe ?

écosse ?


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Décembre 2009)

Me revoici avant de repartir.
Phare uni, pas écossais .
Mes indices ne vous inspirent rien ?


----------



## shogun HD (24 Décembre 2009)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Me revoici avant de repartir.
> Phare uni, pas écossais .
> Mes indices ne vous inspirent rien ?


 


a nôël il se passe des choses merveilleuses !!!!! mais là oui on a besoin d'autres éléments car pour ma part je sèche


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Décembre 2009)

Alors j'explicite déjà les 2 indices: 2012 et an mil > fin du monde
Ça va vite aller maintenant


----------



## r e m y (24 Décembre 2009)

finistère?


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Décembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> finistère?



Ah, j'ai trop parlé


----------



## LeProf (29 Décembre 2009)

Bon, va falloir qu'on s'y remette non ?


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Décembre 2009)

Ce n'est pas à moi de donner la solution qui ne saurait tarder, en tout cas plus d'indice de ma part 
Ou alors en 2010


----------



## Nouvoul (31 Décembre 2009)

Alors, perdus en mer ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2009)

Donne-nous un autre indice.


----------



## Nouvoul (31 Décembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Donne-nous un autre indice.



C'est bien parce que c'est le 31 décembre 
Homonymes


----------



## naas (31 Décembre 2009)

Elle est trop dure ton énigme


----------



## Nouvoul (31 Décembre 2009)

Remy a donné 80% de la solution, mes indices successifs 20% au moins (il faut bien que ça fasse 100% )
Vraiment je pense que tous les éléments sont réunis pour trouver, bien plus facile que le caillou d'une steppe  
Sur ce, je vais réveillonner en vieux :bebe:
Il n'est pas dit que je ne revienne pas contrôler les copies ce soir 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h28 ----------




naas a dit:


> Elle est trop dure ton énigme



Moins difficile que de grimper à Ste-Victoire


----------



## shogun HD (31 Décembre 2009)

Une ile du finistère ?


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Janvier 2010)

Repartons sur de bonnes bases en ce 1er janvier.
Ce n'est pas une île.
Finistère = 50%, homonyme = 50%, si avec ça vous ne trouvez pas


----------



## Pamoi (2 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour et bonne année à tous.
je pense que j'ai trouvé:





:rose:


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Janvier 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Bonjour et bonne année à tous.
> je pense que j'ai trouvé:
> 
> 
> ...



Je pense que tu as trouvé  C'est bien pour ton 6ème message en 6 ans :rateau: 
Le nom  ?


----------



## Pamoi (2 Janvier 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> C'est bien pour ton 6ème message en 6 ans :rateau:
> Le nom  ?



Oui, oui...pas très bavard !! :rateau:

La réponse en images:


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Janvier 2010)

Va falloir t'y mettre maintenant  (Je pense que tu vas rapidement passer le cap &#8230; des 10 messages)
(Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas suivi, 2012 et an mil suggéraient "fin du monde", que remy apparenta à Finistère; homonyme me semble ne pas devoir être expliqué davantage :rateau: )


----------



## Pamoi (2 Janvier 2010)

une autre, donc. 
A priori hyper-facile, donc pas d'indices.


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Janvier 2010)

Taj Mahal ?


----------



## Pamoi (2 Janvier 2010)

On sent le pro, là...!!!


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Janvier 2010)

J'ai triché, je n'ai pas utilisé GE 
Mais ce plan et ces "bulbes" vus de haut, y'en a pas 36 
On avait dit que tu passerais le cap de 10 messages, donc pour accélerer, comme c'est bientôt les soldes (nom masculin), deux pour le prix d'une:
1: miniature de gauche (indice Formule 1)
2: miniature de droite (indice Ouzo)


----------



## naas (3 Janvier 2010)

La règle c'est une énigme pas deux.


----------



## Pamoi (3 Janvier 2010)

Perso, je sèche. Sur les 2.


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Janvier 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> J'ai triché, je n'ai pas utilisé GE
> Mais ce plan et ces "bulbes" vus de haut, y'en a pas 36
> On avait dit que tu passerais le cap de 10 messages, donc pour accélerer, comme c'est bientôt les soldes (nom masculin), deux pour le prix d'une:
> 1: miniature de gauche (indice Formule 1)





naas a dit:


> La règle c'est une énigme pas deux.



Alors j'enlève la 2 :rose:


----------



## oligo (3 Janvier 2010)

Une ville qui fait toujours partie du circuit annuel? Ou un ancien circuit?


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Janvier 2010)

Pas de circuit ! Dur, dur 
Renault > Toyota > Lotus, ça devrait vous remettre en piste


----------



## Pamoi (3 Janvier 2010)

Un rapport avec Trulli?


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Janvier 2010)

Trulli, finaud 
Mais rien à voir avec lui, à part mon indice.
Allez gougueul, Allez gougueul, Allez


----------



## Pamoi (3 Janvier 2010)

C'est bon, c'est la ville de Trulli, en Italie


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Janvier 2010)

Ben non, même si l'image est correcte, il n'y a pas de ville qui s'appelle trulli.
Je considère que la réponse est invalide 
:modo:
Bel effort cependant 
Et passer le cap des 10/11 messages 

(Je vais dormir, la suite en fonction de vos réactions que je découvrirai demain :sleep: :sleep:  )


----------



## Pamoi (3 Janvier 2010)

trulli di alberobello ??





C'est mon dernier mot !!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Ben non, même si l'image est correcte, il n'y a pas de ville qui s'appelle trulli.
> Je considère que la réponse est invalide




 Pffffff.....    



Non, rien.


----------



## naas (4 Janvier 2010)

Si limage est correcte, alors la reponse est correcte, c'est la règle. 
Pamoi a toi ( je l'aime bien celle la )


----------



## Pamoi (4 Janvier 2010)

J'y vais donc...

Indice: temple sportif.


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> Si limage est correcte, alors la reponse est correcte, c'est la règle.
> Pamoi a toi ( je l'aime bien celle la )



Les trulli c'est ça:
http://www.trullinpuglia.it/fra/trulli.htm


----------



## jpmiss (4 Janvier 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Les trulli c'est ça:
> http://www.trullinpuglia.it/fra/trulli.htm


:mouais:

Je vois que 2010 reste sur la lignée de 2009...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> J'y vais donc...
> 
> Indice: temple sportif.



Amérique du sud ?


----------



## Pamoi (4 Janvier 2010)

non, du tout


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Janvier 2010)

Foot, ouature, athlétisme, tennis, J.O. ?
Péninsule ibérique?
Europe ?
(rien trouvé du côté de Silverstone, Brands Hatch, Nurburgring, Monza, Maranello, Barça, Benfica, Olympie, Marathon, Wembley, Wimbledon et autres  )
'tit indice svp


----------



## naas (4 Janvier 2010)

nanh rien (c'est mieux)


----------



## Pamoi (4 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> nanh rien (c'est mieux)


 
Rien, c'est pas beaucoup  

Bon alors c'est un sport individuel qui se pratique à 2*. Le site est en europe.



* Edit: il se pratique aussi en équipes...

Edit 2: sport pas cité par Nouvoul (mais oui aux JO), pays non plus..


----------



## LeProf (4 Janvier 2010)

escrime, ping pong, badminton, judo ?


----------



## Pamoi (4 Janvier 2010)

LeProf a dit:


> escrime, ping pong, badminton, judo ?



non, mais si je donne le sport en question, le jeu est fini dans les 30 secondes...

C'est vous qui voyez 

Bon, ok, un autre indice: mon sportif se déplace parfois en L ....


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Janvier 2010)

Je ne trouve rien avec bobsleigh, je laisse la main à naas et jpmiss bien remontés


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> mon sportif se déplace parfois en L ....



Comme le cavalier aux échecs ?


----------



## Pamoi (5 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Comme le cavalier aux échecs ?


Exactement !!!

Bon, allez, je débloque...(la situation). Désolé si l'énigme était trop dure, j'ai pas encore l'habitude  

Sport: Equitation
Pays: Allemagne


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2010)

*Aix-la-Chapelle.*



Et hop la suite. 

Indice: Fritz


----------



## Pamoi (5 Janvier 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> *Aix-la-Chapelle.*


Exact  



wormeyes a dit:


> Indice: Fritz



En France ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> En France ?



Non, mais un artiste néerlandais portant le nom d'une marque française, s'est amusé a fragmenter une de ses oeuvres portant le nom du lieu recherché. 


:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2010)

De la peine à l'allumage ?     



Alors deux indices supplémentaires pour vous servir:

- inscrit sur le Registre de la Mémoire du monde de lUNESCO
- tour de Babel


Voilààààààà.


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Janvier 2010)

Italie?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2010)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Italie?



Non, mais jouit du climat méditerranéen à la même latitude que Palerme.



Indice supp.: 1927


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Janvier 2010)

Métropolis


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Métropolis



Ben voilà.


Bien vu. 


A toi.


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Janvier 2010)

Je n'ai pas compris l'indice artiste néerlandais/marque française, j'ai bien trouvé Van Cleef qui semblait ouvrir des pistes, mais apparemment c'est un autre 
Quant à Fritz (the cat), ça m'a permis de voir le site de Crumb, les toitures et les environs de Sauve , et je me suis pas mal promené vers Babylone
La suite dans quelques minutes


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Je n'ai pas compris l'indice artiste néerlandais/marque française, j'ai bien trouvé Van Cleef qui semblait ouvrir des pistes, mais apparemment c'est un autre
> Quant à Fritz (the cat), ça m'a permis de voir le site de Crumb, les toitures et les environs de Sauve , et je me suis pas mal promené vers Babylone&#8230;
> La suite dans quelques minutes




Nan nan, t'es tout à coté.

Pour récapitulation:

indice 01: Fritz > Fritz Lang, réalisateur de Metropolis
indice 02: artiste néerlandais/marque française > *Paul Citroen*
indice 03: inscrit sur le Registre de la Mémoire du monde de l&#8217;UNESCO >Metropolis est le premier film a y être inscrit, en 2001
indice 04: tour de Babel > Bin, dans le film quoi.
indice 05: 1927 > date de sortie du film.


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Janvier 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> Nan nan, t'es tout à coté.
> 
> Pour récapitulation:
> 
> ...



A part le 2 qui m'avait échappé, j'avais compris 
Nouveau:
Indice: Villehardouin


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Janvier 2010)

Pour ceux qui suivent et non pas me poursuivent (de leurs vindictes  ), indice 2:
Gibraltar


----------



## Pamoi (6 Janvier 2010)

Si on trouve avec des indices donnés 2 jours avant, ca compte ????


----------



## Nouvoul (6 Janvier 2010)

Ah le rusé 
Oui


----------



## Pamoi (6 Janvier 2010)

Je disais ça comme ça....


----------



## Nouvoul (6 Janvier 2010)

Allez! Faut vous encourager 
Nouvel indice: cépage


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Janvier 2010)

:mouais:

Grèce ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Janvier 2010)

Valence ?


----------



## Nouvoul (6 Janvier 2010)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Grèce ?


Voui


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h37 ----------




TibomonG4 a dit:


> Valence ?



Valence n'est pas le Gibraltar de l'est, chut, j'ai rien dit


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Janvier 2010)

Monemvasia

PS: je laisse la main à Aurélie


----------



## naas (6 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Monemvasia
> 
> PS: je laisse la main à Aurélie


Nanh nanh nanh on ne laisse la main à personne 
La règle c'est la règle, le premier qui poste les coordonnées ou une photo poste la nouvelle énigme.


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Monemvasia


----------



## jpmiss (7 Janvier 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


>



Alors toi tu valide pas quand la capture est correcte mais pas contre tu valide quand y'a ni capture ni coordonnées...


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Monemvasia
> 
> PS: je laisse la main à Aurélie


C'est grand la Grèce tu sais


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Janvier 2010)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> C'est grand la Grèce tu sais



Coordonnées :
 36°41'12.59"N  23° 3'17.68"E

Photo :







​


----------



## naas (7 Janvier 2010)

Maaala des coordonnés et une capture.
ze winner is tibomonG4
A ton tour


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Janvier 2010)

Vu que la main passe...
Il me faut un temps d'adaptation, je connais pas ce qui se fait d'habitude ici:





_INDICE: TEMPLE SPORTIF_


----------



## Pamoi (7 Janvier 2010)

Ah les temples sportifs !!! 

Aviron ?


----------



## jpmiss (7 Janvier 2010)

C'est en Australie?

PS: t'aurais pu la faire plus petite encore ta capture!  :rateau:


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Janvier 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Ah les temples sportifs !!!
> 
> Aviron ?



Doit bien y avoir un club d'aviron quelque part dans le coin, mais ce sport n'appartient pas à la catégorie du temple sportif 



jpmiss a dit:


> C'est en Australie?
> 
> PS: t'aurais pu la faire plus petite encore ta capture!  :rateau:



Nan ! Mais dans le style, c'est pas la porte à côté


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Janvier 2010)

Coordonnées Vancouvert :

 49°16'21.30"N

123° 7'28.82"W

Capture :







PS : je laisse de nouveau la main à Aurélie si elle la veut ​


----------



## LeProf (7 Janvier 2010)

Au risque de répéter ce qui a été dit plusieurs post avant et pas qu'à toi, il y a déjà eut des précédents, il y a des règles et il faut les respecter sinon ça devient vite le bordel ! 

Donc on ne passe pas la main, si on donne la réponse, on se doit de poster une nouvelle énigme .... si on n'en a pas en stock, et bien on évite de donner la réponse ....

C'est pourtant simple non ? 

TibomonG4 ... c'est à toi


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Janvier 2010)

Clair que la main je la prends pas deux fois de suite


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Janvier 2010)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Clair que la main je la prends pas deux fois de suite



Ok, alors je cherche et je reviens 





Indice : DIEPPE


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2010)

Afrique de l'ouest ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Janvier 2010)

Oui


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Oui



Ben du coup il faudrait un indice complémentaire, car là je nage en eaux troubles ...


----------



## shogun HD (8 Janvier 2010)

bin c'est là


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> bin c'est là



Ce n'est pas tout à fait la réponse que j'attends  Autre indice : Mermoz.

D'autre part, il faut les coordonnées Google Earth.


----------



## shogun HD (8 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas tout à fait la réponse que j'attends  Autre indice : Mermoz.
> 
> D'autre part, il faut les coordonnées Google Earth.


 nan un lien maps  convient 


saint- louis au sénégal the rule is the rule


 16° 1'36.09"N  16°28'32.13"O


----------



## jpmiss (8 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas tout à fait la réponse que j'attends


Ben si c'est pile le même endroit que ta capture, juste vue d'un peu plus haut. 


TibomonG4 a dit:


> D'autre part, il faut les coordonnées Google Earth.


Quand on fait un lien vers une page Google Maps c'est pas la peine de mettre les coordonnées... 

'tain ces niuoubs! 


:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben si c'est pile le même endroit que ta capture, juste vue d'un peu plus haut.



Ça ne colle pas avec les indices que j'ai donné... On ne cherche pas Dakar. On est pointilleux ou pas. Tu le réclamais pourtant plus haut.  Qu'il est désagréable ce jp !   



jpmiss a dit:


> Quand on fait un lien vers une page Google Maps c'est pas la peine de mettre les coordonnées...
> 
> 'tain ces niuoubs!
> 
> ...



Les coordonnées de Dakar n'ont rien à voir avec Saint-Louis. Alors ? Alors ? C'est qui le nioub ? 



shogun HD a dit:


> nan un lien maps  convient
> 
> 
> saint- louis au sénégal the rule is the rule
> ...



Voilà, ça c'est la réponse que j'attendais : Saint-Louis  À toi


----------



## jpmiss (8 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ça ne colle pas avec les indices que j'ai donné... On ne cherche pas Dakar. On est pointilleux ou pas. Tu le réclamais pourtant plus haut.  Qu'il est désagréable ce jp !
> 
> 
> 
> Les coordonnées de Dakar n'ont rien à voir avec Saint-Louis. Alors ? Alors ? C'est qui le nioub ?


Va falloir que tu change de lunettes, le lien GoogleMaps de Shoogun pointe bien sur St Louis...


----------



## naas (8 Janvier 2010)

donc résumons:
Shogun HD c'est à toi


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Janvier 2010)

mais le nom dans le champ de recherche de googlemapls c'est dakar&#8230; :rateau:

Bon bon bon...


----------



## gKatarn (8 Janvier 2010)

Quel bordel


----------



## yvos (8 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ça ne colle pas avec les indices que j'ai donné...



soit tu choisis mal tes indices, soit il faut changer les règles...genre trouver une capture quelconque qui correspondent à des mots balancés n'importe comment. 

shogun, t'en es où?   Pour une fois que je peux consacrer une demi heure, il n'y a pas d'énigme!


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Janvier 2010)

yvos a dit:


> soit tu choisis mal tes indices, soit il faut changer les règles...genre trouver une capture quelconque qui correspondent à des mots balancés n'importe comment.



Je trouvais plus intéressant de partir de l'histoire d'un lieu pour amener à le retrouver. Mais tu as raison, au départ ce jeu est davantage basé sur ce principe : une capture quelconque qui correspond à des mots balancés n'importe comment 

*Shogun HD ? C'est à toi de jouer ! *


----------



## Pamoi (8 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je trouvais plus intéressant de partir de l'histoire d'un lieu pour amener à le retrouver. Mais tu as raison, au départ ce jeu est davantage basé sur ce principe : une capture quelconque qui correspond à des mots balancés n'importe comment



Question bête: quel est le rapport entre Dieppe et le Sénégal ?? (Pour moi ça pointait plutot la Gambie... )


----------



## jpmiss (8 Janvier 2010)

J'étais sur qu'avec Tibo ça partirait en couille. Déjà qu'on comprend rien à ce qu'elle dit au bar alors pour pondre des énigmes... :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Janvier 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Question bête: quel est le rapport entre Dieppe et le Sénégal ?? (Pour moi ça pointait plutot la Gambie... )



Les marins de Dieppe sont arrivés à Saint-Louis au Sénégal et ont donné au lieu le nom de Louis IX à savoir Saint-Louis. Mermoz y a longtemps séjourné. Je te laisse lire la suite ici.


----------



## Pamoi (8 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Les marins de Dieppe sont arrivés à Saint-Louis au Sénégal et ont donné au lieu le nom de Louis IX à savoir Saint-Louis. Mermoz y a longtemps séjourné. Je te laisse lire la suite ici.




Ah voilà..... Inculture, quand tu nous tiens !!! 

Merci !!


----------



## naas (8 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je trouvais plus intéressant de partir de l'histoire d'un lieu pour amener à le retrouver. Mais tu as raison, au départ ce jeu est davantage basé sur ce principe : une capture quelconque qui correspond à des mots balancés n'importe comment


Oui tu as raison nous preferons un jeu con au tien qui est bien plus élaboré, bien sûr, beeeennnnh voyons ! 
je te recommande de lire les pages précédentes et tu verras que nous avons visité de très jolis endroits.

En attendant la règle est la règle, donc c'est a shogun HD nanh mais 

Vas y mon gars et bon courage pour ta moitié


----------



## shogun HD (8 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ça ne colle pas avec les indices que j'ai donné... On ne cherche pas Dakar. On est pointilleux ou pas. Tu le réclamais pourtant plus haut.  Qu'il est désagréable ce jp !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

y a pas à tortiller du pétard les coordonnées GEarth ou lien GMap voir capture d'écran:hein:






maintenant on y va..................

indice: jimmy page


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Janvier 2010)

Bon déjà on peut penser à Zepellin...


----------



## gKatarn (8 Janvier 2010)

Surtout vu la taille du hangar


----------



## yvos (8 Janvier 2010)

là


----------



## shogun HD (8 Janvier 2010)

yvos a dit:


> là


 


c'est clair, net, et précis !!!!!pas de chichis


je crois bien que c'est l'un des seuls hangar pour zeppelin encore entier !!!!!



super  à toi Yvos et meilleurs voeux 2010 à tous et à toutes


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> Oui tu as raison nous preferons un jeu con au tien qui est bien plus élaboré, bien sûr, beeeennnnh voyons !



Je vois effectivement qu'avec ou sans smiley le problème de compréhension reste le même


----------



## yvos (8 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> je crois bien que c'est l'un des seuls hangar pour zeppelin encore entier !!!!!



non, il y en a d'autres, soit reconvertis, soit nouvellement construits et en activité 



indice : Architecture


----------



## shogun HD (8 Janvier 2010)

cest ici  usine BMW de liepzig


bon bin nouvelle énigme


pas d'indice


----------



## yvos (8 Janvier 2010)

attend atttend ! ta réponse ne correspond pas à mon mot d'indice : tu as tapé leipzig   Ah, non, c'est pas bien! Quel manque de culture ! Je suis sûr que t'as cherché Leipzig car tu as été sensible au caractère ordonné et propre de ce parking  !

Bref...

Architecture car cette usine a été conçue par Zaha Hadid, grande star actuelle de l'architecture. Des images intéressantes par là
Les parties en question sur situent au niveau du A et tout en haut, plein centre. 

Bon, j'avais gardé quelques éléments sur la capture permettant de déduire avec un peu d'effort la fonction du batiment


----------



## shogun HD (8 Janvier 2010)

yvos a dit:


> attend atttend ! ta réponse ne correspond pas à mon mot d'indice : tu as tapé leipzig   Ah, non, c'est pas bien! Quel manque de culture ! Je suis sûr que t'as cherché Leipzig car tu as été sensible au caractère ordonné et propre de ce parking  !
> 
> Bref...
> 
> ...


 
edit:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> pas d'indice



Pas d'indice  Comment veux-tu que culturellement nous puissions nous étaler...  

PS : Yvos, si tu crois que je ne t'ai pas vu


----------



## shogun HD (8 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pas d'indice  Comment veux-tu que culturellement nous puissions nous étaler...
> 
> PS : Yvos, si tu crois que je ne t'ai pas vu


 

 t'as pas reconnu le type  d'installation


----------



## naas (8 Janvier 2010)

C'est des centrales solaires tes trucs il me semble, enfin si je peux me permettre 
en espagne ou usa ?


----------



## yvos (8 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Comment veux-tu que culturellement nous puissions nous étaler



observation + déduction. Après, chacun fait en fonction de ses moyens, aussi.  

de toutes façons, avec shogun, c'est soit une installation scientifique, soit une installation militaire, grosso merdo.


----------



## shogun HD (8 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> C'est des centrales solaires tes trucs il me semble, enfin si je peux me permettre
> en espagne ou usa ?


 

la première 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h38 ----------



yvos a dit:


> observation + déduction. Après, chacun fait en fonction de ses moyens, aussi.


 

c'est ce qui fait le charme de ce fil 

faut dire que ton énigme avec les toitures en forme de bateaux inversé j'y ai passé des heures mais çà en valait la peine et les autres aussi t'as du bol d'avoir autant voyagé


----------



## yvos (8 Janvier 2010)

naas, tu as donné le bain à tes enfants?  Nan parce qu'il va falloir que tu te tapes l'ensemble des installations photovoltaiques d'Espagne...quoique celle-ci est petite  et pitetre pas photovoltaique mais thermique vu la tour


----------



## shogun HD (8 Janvier 2010)

yvos a dit:


> naas, tu as donné le bain à tes enfants?


 

nan pas encore............


----------



## LeProf (8 Janvier 2010)

pfiou j'ai pas le temps de suivre le rythme en ce moment ! 

Edit : ne serait-ce pas des fours solaires ?


----------



## naas (8 Janvier 2010)

Pas photovoltaïque mais solaire ou a vent. Et oui je fais prendre le bain :sleep:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h53 ----------

Sp 10 ?


----------



## LeProf (8 Janvier 2010)

Non je pense que c'est Solar 3 à Alméria, andalousie (Espagne) ... mais je n'arrive pas à trouver la localisation exacte sur Google map ...


----------



## naas (8 Janvier 2010)

Toi aussi tu fais prendre le bain ?   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h29 ----------

Ge ou gm sur iPhone c'est la super misère, cela me rappelle le Minitel trop adapté


----------



## LeProf (8 Janvier 2010)

et bien voila, c'est pas trop tôt !!!!

c'est ici :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h10 ----------

Je poursuis 

Indice : En transit



Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## shogun HD (8 Janvier 2010)

Déchets nucléaire ?


----------



## LeProf (8 Janvier 2010)

Nope.


----------



## shogun HD (8 Janvier 2010)

camp de réfugiés ?


----------



## LeProf (8 Janvier 2010)

Entre autres...


----------



## Fìx (9 Janvier 2010)

LeProf a dit:


> Entre autres...



Arbeit Macht Frei ? :mouais:


----------



## Pooki (9 Janvier 2010)

Un camp de concentration?


----------



## Fìx (9 Janvier 2010)

Pooki a dit:


> Un camp de concentration?



Ça rejoint un peu ma question...


----------



## LeProf (9 Janvier 2010)

Effectivement, c'était le terme employé à l'époque... il a été repris ensuite.

Indice 2: Conséquence de l'établissement d'une dictature


----------



## shogun HD (9 Janvier 2010)

un stalag ?


----------



## LeProf (9 Janvier 2010)

Non, pas en Allemagne...


----------



## naas (9 Janvier 2010)

LeProf a dit:


> Non, pas en Allemagne...


Le plus célèbre est en Pologne


----------



## Fìx (9 Janvier 2010)

Un goulag alors! :rateau:


----------



## LeProf (9 Janvier 2010)

Nan Nan .... pas si loin...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2010)

Slovaquie ?


----------



## LeProf (9 Janvier 2010)

plus proche


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2010)

LeProf a dit:


> Nan Nan .... pas si loin...





LeProf a dit:


> plus proche



Oui, mais plus proche de quwwwoi ?


----------



## Craquounette (9 Janvier 2010)

Italie ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2010)

Belgique ?



On continue à jouer à c'est chaud c'est froid ou tu nous gratifies d'un indice complémentaire ?


----------



## LeProf (9 Janvier 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> Belgique ?
> 
> 
> 
> On continue à jouer à c'est chaud c'est froid ou tu nous gratifies d'un indice complémentaire ?



Vous oubliez l'indice 2 .....

Enfin, nouvel indice 3: Retirada


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2010)

LeProf a dit:


> Vous oubliez l'indice 2 .....



Oupppss ! :rose:


Mea culpa, il m'a échappé


----------



## Craquounette (9 Janvier 2010)

C'est là, le camp Joffre près d'Argeles. Non ?


----------



## LeProf (9 Janvier 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> C'est là, le camp Joffre près d'Argeles. Non ?



Bien joué !! mais c'est plus près de Rivesaltes que d'Argelès ... d'ailleurs, le prochain indice aurait été "Muscat" 

C'est à toi 

Edit:
Pour infos, le camp a été construit en 1939 pour accueillir les réfugiés espagnols fuyant la dictature franquiste.
Il fut ensuite utilisé par les allemands pendant la WW2 comme camp de transit avant d'envoyer les déportés vers Drancy notamment.
Après la guerre, il servit aussi comme camp pour accueillir les Harkis après l'indépendance de l'Algérie...

L'histoire de ce camp est _particulière_


----------



## Craquounette (9 Janvier 2010)

En petit là :





en grand là

Indice : Ste Justine


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2010)

Hummm, ça sent l'Adriatique.


----------



## Craquounette (9 Janvier 2010)

Oui bon... j'ai été sympa : c'est la première énigme que je poste. J'ai pas osé être trop dure


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Janvier 2010)

Palmanova


----------



## Craquounette (9 Janvier 2010)

Gagné Tibo! A toi la main.

Palmanova : ville forteresse italienne dans la province d'Udine. Elle a été construite en 1593 et Ste-Justine est sa patronne. De plus, on y fait d'excellentes glaces


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Janvier 2010)

Merci 

Nouvelle énigme un peu plus difficile peut-être.








Indice : Argonautes​


----------



## shogun HD (10 Janvier 2010)

géorgie ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Janvier 2010)

Suède ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Janvier 2010)

Ni l'un, ni l'autre 

Autre indice : Saint-Georges


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

Toutes mes investigations me ramènent sur le pourtour de la mer noire. 

J'ai juste ?


----------



## Pamoi (11 Janvier 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> Toutes mes investigations me ramènent sur le pourtour de la mer noire.


Oui, idem pour moi. Georgie (mais c'est pas ça) et Turquie... Mais rien de très concluant pour l'instant


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2010)

moi je dirais royaume uni sans chercher


----------



## gKatarn (11 Janvier 2010)

T'arrives à voir que les voitures roulent à gauche ?


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'arrives à voir que les voitures roulent à gauche ?



nanh, mais je cherche même pas, après tout en cherchant ils sont sur que ce n'est pas en géorgie, alors en ne cherchant pas je suis sur que c'est au royaume uni :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Janvier 2010)

Royaume-uni : non 
La mer noire : je vais dire oui mais alors de loin... 

Autre indice : Habsbourg.


----------



## shogun HD (11 Janvier 2010)

Autriche ?


----------



## Pamoi (11 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> Autriche ?



voire même Hongrie...
mais là je ne saisis plus le rapport avec les argonautes...dur dur...


----------



## shogun HD (11 Janvier 2010)

Un rapport avec l ordre de la toison d'or ..........


----------



## SPIDEY (11 Janvier 2010)

La Géorgie


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Janvier 2010)

Géorgie : non
Autriche : non (enfin lié un temps à l'Autriche)
Hongrie : non
Toison d'or : j'ai parlé des Argonautes... C'est à cause d'elle que...

Un autre indice ?


----------



## Craquounette (11 Janvier 2010)

Un indice! Un indice! Un indice! Un indice! Un indice! Un indice! Un indice! Un indice! Un indice! Un indice! Un indice! Un indice! Un indice! Un indice! Un indice! Un indice! Un indice! Un indice! Un indice! Un indice! Un indice! Un indice! Un indice! Un indice! Un indice! Un indice! Un indice! Un indice! Un indice! Un indice!...


----------



## SPIDEY (11 Janvier 2010)

Munich !


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Janvier 2010)

Munich : non

Indice : 23 décembre 1990


----------



## gKatarn (11 Janvier 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> Un indice! ... Un indice!...







/edit : t'as fait le tri dans ta boitahèmpé ? paske elle était pleine...


----------



## SPIDEY (11 Janvier 2010)

Tel Aviv


----------



## gKatarn (11 Janvier 2010)

Coordonnées ?


----------



## Craquounette (11 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> /edit : t'as fait le tri dans ta boitahèmpé ? paske elle était pleine...



Ouaip c'est fait  

Tu peux me recommencer à m'envoyer des mots doux :love: _Les autres aussi hein_ 

_Ceci dit, tu n'es pas très persévérant parce qu'elle a dû être pleine pendant... 1 jour maxi _


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Janvier 2010)

Tel Aviv : non...


----------



## gKatarn (11 Janvier 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> _Ceci dit, tu n'es pas très persévérant parce qu'elle a dû être pleine pendant... 1 jour maxi _



_Je suis mal tombé alors et pis j'ai oublié après... c'est pas beau de vieillir _


----------



## Craquounette (11 Janvier 2010)

_Si tu as oublié de me prévenir que tu avais une place pr moi pr le 18 juin, Vous êtes un homme mort Vieux Trooper_


----------



## gKatarn (11 Janvier 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> _Si tu as oublié de me prévenir que tu avais une place pr moi pr le 18 juin, Vous êtes un homme mort Vieux Trooper_



_Nan, Ponk a levé l'option sur la dernière place que j'avais  Mais tu dois pouvoir encore en trouver sur FNAC.com par ex_


----------



## Pamoi (11 Janvier 2010)

Ljubljana, Slovenie


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Janvier 2010)

Bien joué  À toi de proposer Pamoi


----------



## Pamoi (11 Janvier 2010)

Avec du bol !!    (un éclaircissement sur les indices?)

Indice de la suivante: In Rock. (ça devrait aller vite)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Bien joué  À toi de proposer Pamoi



Tu pourrais nous expliquer les indices Tibo, parce que là.....    





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h13 ----------




Pamoi a dit:


> Indice de la suivante: In Rock. (ça devrait aller vite)





*Ici ? *


----------



## gKatarn (11 Janvier 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Indice de la suivante: In Rock. (ça devrait aller vite)



Si je ne me trompe pas, elle a déjà été posée


----------



## Pamoi (11 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Si je ne me trompe pas, elle a déjà été posée



Ben voilà..Désolé pour le doublon...

A toi wormeyes


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Janvier 2010)

Pour répondre à la question sur les indices à propos de Ljubljana.

Argonautes : Jason et les argonautes en passant par la Mer Noire, le Danube puis la Save découvrirent                    Ljubljana. Jason y combat le dragon symbole de la ville. Ça répond à la question sur le lien avec la Toison d'Or.
C'était pour la partie mythique de la découverte de la ville.

Saint-Georges : la chapelle Saint-Georges. Saint-Georges est le saint patron de la ville (taper Georgen et voir le nombre de lieux portant ce nom dans le ville).

Habsbourg : la ville a été conquise par Rodolphe 1er de Habsbourg. Elle est restée autrichienne de 1278 à 1797 puis elle passe à la France (1809-1813 merci Napoléon) avant de redevenir autrichienne comme centre administratif du Royaume autrichien d'Illyrie (1816-1849) puis ce royaume est dissout. Laibach, son ancien nom, fait partie de la Carniole. Ça aurait été l'indice suivant.

23 décembre 1930 : les slovènes se déclarent pour l'indépendance et la souveraineté de leur pays qu'ils obtiennent officiellement en 1991. 

 Je vous laisse chercher la suite si cela vous intéresse.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour les précisions Tibo, c'était bien joué  




gKatarn a dit:


> Si je ne me trompe pas, elle a déjà été posée




Ah bon ?...   



Pamoi a dit:


> Ben voilà..Désolé pour le doublon...
> 
> A toi wormeyes




OK alors la suite...


Indice: ancienne résidence dété d'une famille royale.


----------



## Pamoi (11 Janvier 2010)

*
*

L'atoll de Tetiaroa.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Janvier 2010)

Faut pas oublier de mettre les coordonnées ou de faire un lien vers googlemaps


----------



## Pamoi (11 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Faut pas oublier de mettre les coordonnées ou de faire un lien vers googlemaps



Oups :rose:

http://maps.google.fr/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=fr&q=Tetiaroa,+%C3%8Eles+Sous-le-Vent,+Polyn%C3%A9sie+fran%C3%A7aise&sll=46.75984,1.738281&sspn=10.419099,16.940918&ie=UTF8&cd=1&geocode=FZPj_P4db5wV9w&split=0&hq=&hnear=Tetiaroa,+Polyn%C3%A9sie+fran%C3%A7aise&z=14

Edit: pas trouvé le moyen de raccourcir le lien ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

Bon ben voilà !  

Alors à toi pamoi !


----------



## Pamoi (11 Janvier 2010)

Indice: Fils du tonnerre


----------



## SPIDEY (11 Janvier 2010)

Un rapport avec les argonautes ?


----------



## Pamoi (11 Janvier 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Un rapport avec les argonautes ?





Pas à ma connaissance.

Edit: on a changé de page, je vous remets la photo, et je rappelle l'indice: Fils du tonnerre.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Janvier 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Pas à ma connaissance.
> 
> Edit: on a changé de page, je vous remets la photo, et je rappelle l'indice: Fils du tonnerre.



Un rapport avec Thor? Je trouve que ça fait assez nordique comme ville.


----------



## Pamoi (12 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un rapport avec Thor? Je trouve que ça fait assez nordique comme ville.



Non non, pas de mythologie nordique...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

Allemagne ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Janvier 2010)

Sicile, Italie du sud ?


----------



## g.robinson (12 Janvier 2010)

Grèce ?


----------



## Pamoi (12 Janvier 2010)

A tout le monde: Non. 

:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> A tout le monde: Non.
> 
> :sleep:







Ben donne nous un indice au lieu de bailler


----------



## Pamoi (12 Janvier 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> Ben donne nous un indice au lieu de bailler



Ok, Ok....

Ami d' Athanase (entre autres)


----------



## g.robinson (12 Janvier 2010)

Sommes nous en Egypte ?


----------



## Pamoi (12 Janvier 2010)

non plus...on s'éloignerait, même...


----------



## oligo (12 Janvier 2010)

ici 

Bon, c'est st jacques de compostelles...


----------



## oligo (12 Janvier 2010)

Mon indice : Ville monastique (j'espère que c'est pas trop facile...:rateau


----------



## Pamoi (12 Janvier 2010)

Asie ??


----------



## oligo (12 Janvier 2010)

Nop...


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Janvier 2010)

Suisse ?


----------



## vleroy (12 Janvier 2010)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Suisse ?



ça semble un peu aride pour la suisse, non?
pourrait-on avoir un indice comme sur la précédente?


----------



## shogun HD (12 Janvier 2010)

italie ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Janvier 2010)

Etats-Unis ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Janvier 2010)

Proche-orient ?


----------



## oligo (12 Janvier 2010)

> Suisse ?


Non


> italie ?


non plus


> Etats-Unis ?


Niet


> Proche-orient ?


Toujours pas 

Prochain indice : Altitude de 2427m... C'est haut et quand même chaud!


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Janvier 2010)

Lalibela en Éthiopie = 12° 1'51.24"N  39° 2'51.47"E


----------



## oligo (12 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> 12° 1'51.24"N  39° 2'51.47"E = Lalibela



 Mon deuxième indice était beaucoup trop facile 

Bravo! A toi alors!


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Janvier 2010)

Indice : Londres​


----------



## vleroy (12 Janvier 2010)

un rapport avec un site de lancement de projectiles divers et variés sur ton indice?


----------



## Pamoi (12 Janvier 2010)

Espagne ??


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

Albert ?


----------



## shogun HD (12 Janvier 2010)

radar ?


----------



## Fìx (12 Janvier 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Espagne ??





wormeyes a dit:


> Albert ?





shogun HD a dit:


> radar ?



Vous nous faîtes un Kamoulox? :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Janvier 2010)

À toutes les questions posées je réponds : non 

Autre indice : France


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Janvier 2010)

Autre indice : Toussaint


----------



## Pamoi (14 Janvier 2010)

France métropolitaine ??


----------



## g.robinson (14 Janvier 2010)

Est-ce la propriété française d'une star anglaise ?
genre un Rolling Stones ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Janvier 2010)

Ni l'un, ni l'autre. 

Indice qui va vous faciliter la vie : esclavage.


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Janvier 2010)

Est-ce que le lieu a un rapport avec une guerre qui aurait duré Cent ans ? :mouais:


----------



## vleroy (14 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ni l'un, ni l'autre.
> 
> Indice qui va vous faciliter la vie : esclavage.



toussaint louverture, mais dans quelle île?


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Janvier 2010)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Est-ce que le lieu a un rapport avec une guerre qui aurait duré Cent ans ? :mouais:



Non 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h43 ----------




vleroy a dit:


> toussaint louverture, mais dans quelle île?



On avance


----------



## vleroy (14 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> On avance



Saint domingue, alta mayor?
louverture, je l'avais depuis hier mais je vois pas en fouillant les cartes le lieu que t'as choisi


----------



## Pamoi (14 Janvier 2010)

L'ile ça doit être Saint Domingue (en principe), mais ou sur cette satanée ile ???? :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Janvier 2010)

Pensez au premier indice  

Je vous en donne un autre : Jacmel.


----------



## SPIDEY (14 Janvier 2010)

Saint Domingue ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Janvier 2010)

Je pense avoir trouvé ce que c'était mais je ne le retrouve pas dans Google Earth.

Et je n'ai pas le temps de chercher pendant des heures. Donc, si c'est bien ce que je crois, il faut chercher Moulin Price à Jacmel, Haïti (cadeau !).


----------



## yvos (14 Janvier 2010)

Les anglais


----------



## SPIDEY (14 Janvier 2010)

Bien joué 
j'ai cherché du côté d'Haiti mais pas évident


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Janvier 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Les anglais



Coïncidence, j'ai posté ce sujet quelques heures avant le tremblement de terre en Haïti... 

À toi de poster une énigme


----------



## yvos (14 Janvier 2010)

Ok 

indice 1 : les européens s'y sont succédés.


----------



## vleroy (14 Janvier 2010)

Une petite île à côté de la Big apple?


----------



## yvos (14 Janvier 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> Une petite île à côté de la Big apple?



...terriblement champêtre et résolution trop mauvaise pour que cela puisse être cela, non?...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2010)

Sud-est asiatique ?


----------



## yvos (14 Janvier 2010)

Nope


----------



## Pamoi (14 Janvier 2010)

Une ile (exotique) dans le pacifique sud ??


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Janvier 2010)

Polynésie française (îles marquises) ?


----------



## yvos (14 Janvier 2010)

c'est presque une île, c'est pas dans la pacifique sud, ni en polynésie.

2ème indice : diaspora


----------



## Pamoi (14 Janvier 2010)

Quebec ?


----------



## yvos (14 Janvier 2010)

Pourquoi Quebec?

les trucs en haut, en bord de plage, sont particuliers. Qu'est ce donc?


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Janvier 2010)

Huîtres ?
Moules ?
Avec mes yeux, je vois mal des péniches de débarquement
Presqu'île de Quiberon ?
Edit: Non
Les toits ne semblent pas d'ici malgré tout.
Japan (huîtres) ?
Quoique, les toits


----------



## Pamoi (14 Janvier 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Pourquoi Quebec?
> 
> les trucs en haut, en bord de plage, sont particuliers. Qu'est ce donc?



Pourquoi pas Quebec ? Territoire français à l'origine, donc diaspora française..et les trucs là haut peuvent avoir un rapport avec la pêche, et je suppose qu'ils pêchent aussi au Quebec...
CQFD, non ?? 
Même question (et raisonnement ...) pour la Louisiane. Et là, c'est sur qu'ils pêchent, (au moins la crevette) je l'ai vu dans Forrest Gump...  re-


----------



## yvos (14 Janvier 2010)

diaspora est un terme qui s'applique à quel peuple, initialement? 

les trucs en haut sont des dispositifs spécifiques pour la pêche...plutôt ancestraux d'ailleurs (c'est difficile à voir).


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2010)

Une digression pour signaler que Google a mis en ligne des photos de port au Prince  importables dans Google earth via un .kml


----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2010)

Diaspora...quartier juif.
Européens...portugais puis hollandais puis britanniques...maintenant les touristes
Pays tropical, donc...dont certains pêcheurs utilisent des carrelets chinois.


_touristes qui souvent petent les plombs..._


----------



## Pamoi (15 Janvier 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Diaspora...quartier juif.
> Européens...portugais puis hollandais puis britanniques...maintenant les touristes
> Pays tropical, donc...dont certains pêcheurs utilisent des carrelets chinois.
> 
> ...



Donc le pays et la ville  c'est bon
reste plus qu'à trouver l'endroit exact... c'est plein de coins et recoins, par là...


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Janvier 2010)

Je suis allée 2 fois dessus hier, sans agrandir suffisamment pour trouver. C'est Fort Kochi  (9°57'58.16"N    76°14'27.84"E). Comme tu es allé en Inde...


----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2010)

Voilà !

bon, après avoir indiqué carrelets chinois, une simple requête dans google avec ces termes suffisait 

C'est un endroit où se sont succédés les chinois, les portugais (qui ont conservé Goa, plus au nord), les hollandais et les britanniques...Cochin était un foyer juif important en Inde, pays où bien souvent, les touristes n'échappent pas à une petite tourista et quelques frayeurs 

A toi donc.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Janvier 2010)

Indice : capitale​


----------



## shogun HD (15 Janvier 2010)

capitale du saumon fumé ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Janvier 2010)

Pas du tout  Capitale régionale, je précise.

Autre indice : indépendantistes.


----------



## SPIDEY (16 Janvier 2010)

Pays Basque ?


----------



## oligo (16 Janvier 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Pays Basque ?



On y a tous pensé, mais ça a pas l'air! Trop bonne résolution, et trop de "verdure" au pays basque! 

Moi je dis USA!


----------



## shogun HD (16 Janvier 2010)

oligo a dit:


> On y a tous pensé, mais ça a pas l'air! Trop bonne résolution, et trop de "verdure" au pays basque!
> 
> Moi je dis USA!


 

usa avec des ronds point ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Janvier 2010)

Ce n'est pas le Pays Basque mais on se rapproche à l'aide de l'autre proposition. 

Autre indice : Espagnols et Créoles.


----------



## SPIDEY (16 Janvier 2010)

Mexico ?
voià pourquoi je pense à ça: 
le Mexique devint indépendant du Royaume d'Espagne. Elle fut menée principalement par des Espagnols nés au Mexique : les créoles.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Janvier 2010)

Pas Mexico mais quelque part au Mexique, oui  Vu ce que tu viens d'écrire tu dois pouvoir trouver la réponse 

Indice : ville minière


----------



## shogun HD (16 Janvier 2010)

c'est là Guanajuato


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Janvier 2010)

Bien joué  À toi


----------



## shogun HD (16 Janvier 2010)

merki

indice:découvert par hasard


----------



## SPIDEY (16 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pas Mexico mais quelque part au Mexique, oui  Vu ce que tu viens d'écrire tu dois pouvoir trouver la réponse
> 
> Indice : ville minière


Pas eu le temps d'approfondir je partais bosser, je vais bien finir par y arriver, j'étais pas loin
je vais bucher sur celle de Shogun 

En Europe ?


----------



## shogun HD (16 Janvier 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Pas eu le temps d'approfondir je partais bosser, je vais bien finir par y arriver, j'étais pas loin
> je vais bucher sur celle de Shogun
> 
> En Europe ?


 

euh nan


----------



## SPIDEY (16 Janvier 2010)

l'indice: Un rapport avec les voyages de Christophe Colomb ?


----------



## Pamoi (16 Janvier 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> l'indice: Un rapport avec les voyages de Christophe Colomb ?



plus généralement: une île ???


----------



## shogun HD (16 Janvier 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> l'indice: Un rapport avec les voyages de Christophe Colomb ?


 

nan 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h23 ----------




Pamoi a dit:


> plus généralement: une île ???


 


nan plus


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Janvier 2010)

Amérique du Sud ?


----------



## shogun HD (17 Janvier 2010)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Amérique du Sud ?


 

du sud nan


----------



## oligo (17 Janvier 2010)

Donc Amérique du nord...


----------



## shogun HD (17 Janvier 2010)

oligo a dit:


> Donc Amérique du nord...


 


euhhhh  oui


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Janvier 2010)

Lieu touristique ?


----------



## shogun HD (17 Janvier 2010)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Lieu touristique ?


 

pas à ma connaissance.

indice: découvert en 1965 puis divisé en quatre


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Un rapport avec l'E951 ?


----------



## oligo (17 Janvier 2010)

Le labrador au canada... Mais la résolution y est pas aussi bonne que ton image:rose:

Je suis un peu perdu là...


----------



## shogun HD (17 Janvier 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> Un rapport avec l'E951 ?



nan c'est pas l'édulcorant


----------



## jpmiss (17 Janvier 2010)

Un rapport avec le fond diffus cosmologique?


----------



## shogun HD (17 Janvier 2010)

oligo a dit:


> Le labrador au canada... Mais la résolution y est pas aussi bonne que ton image:rose:
> 
> Je suis un peu perdu là...



nan USA

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h31 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> Un rapport avec le fond diffus cosmologique?



 bin ouais


----------



## jpmiss (17 Janvier 2010)

OK Horn Antenna de Holmdel


----------



## oligo (17 Janvier 2010)

Bon, bah grilled par jpmiss... 
Bien joué!


----------



## jpmiss (17 Janvier 2010)

Bon un truc simple pour le dimanche soir

Indice: vous y êtes déjà


----------



## LeProf (17 Janvier 2010)

Donc quelque part en France ?


----------



## jpmiss (17 Janvier 2010)

C'est en France en effet.
Mais certains ici y ne sont pas en France et pourtant ils y sont aussi.


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Janvier 2010)

Lyon, l'immeuble de MacGé


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Janvier 2010)

Une ambassade de France ?





On me chuchote que visiblement il s'agit d'une autre sorte d'ambassade


----------



## jpmiss (17 Janvier 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Lyon, l'immeuble de MacGé


Les coordonnés ou le lien vers google maps c'est pour les chiens?


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Janvier 2010)

C'est pas pour les chiens, c'est pour terra amata 
> Je sors avant que :modo: enfin, j'me compran


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Enfin,....  c'est *ici*.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Janvier 2010)

A toi


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Alors hop ! :

Lieu d'invention d'une addiction


----------



## g.robinson (18 Janvier 2010)

Cupertino ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

g.robinson a dit:


> Cupertino ?



T'as été regarder à Cupertino...  

Ca ressemble pas vraiment , hein ?


----------



## Pamoi (18 Janvier 2010)

Europe ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Europe ?



yep .



Second indice: fin du monde


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Janvier 2010)

Le CERN :  46°14'0.36"N   6° 2'56.19"E


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le CERN :  46°14'0.36"N   6° 2'56.19"E




Bien vu Tibo 



A toi  !


_Va falloir que je corse un peu mes indices moi... _


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Janvier 2010)

Oui  Merci 








Indice : chien​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Les toitures bleues me font penser au sud-est asiatique.

C'est quoi à gauche, des bassins ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Janvier 2010)

Sud-est asiatique : non. 
À gauche, ce sont probablement des réserves d'eau, oui


----------



## shogun HD (18 Janvier 2010)

çà me fait penser à la super pension pour toutou dans un désert américain près de phoenix..................

me trompe-je??


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Janvier 2010)

Nous ne sommes pas dans le désert américain mais pas très loin de l'Amérique  Par contre ce n'est pas une pension pour chien.

Autre indice : gypse


----------



## shogun HD (18 Janvier 2010)

c'est ici


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Janvier 2010)

Bravo  Une petite photo parce que c'est vraiment un site exceptionnel. À toi


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Nous ne sommes pas dans le désert américain mais pas très loin de l'Amérique  Par contre ce n'est pas une pension pour chien.
> 
> Autre indice : gypse



J'ai toujours pensé que le Mexique était en Amérique, comme Tintin


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Janvier 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> J'ai toujours pensé que le Mexique était en Amérique, comme Tintin



Confusion à cause de Phoenix. J'ai pensé qu'il utilisait américain pour parler d'Amérique autrement dit des États-Unis d'Amérique. Pas mal de monde fait ce raccourci


----------



## shogun HD (18 Janvier 2010)

indice: la vie d'un controleur aerien n'est pas un long fleuve tranquille........(surtout bourré)


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Janvier 2010)

Cimetière avions US ?


----------



## shogun HD (18 Janvier 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Cimetière avions US ?


 

cimetière peut-être.......................... bordélique ouais


vu la forme des ailes et des museaux j'opterai pour avion russes  nan? des migs


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Janvier 2010)

Effectivement j'ai cherché aussi Urss, mais j'ai la flemme. Y'a des tas de liens vers des liens 
Bonne soirée


----------



## shogun HD (18 Janvier 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Effectivement j'ai cherché aussi Urss, mais j'ai la flemme. Y'a des tas de liens vers des liens
> Bonne soirée


 


c'est dommage y a une info importante dans le premier indice


----------



## LeProf (18 Janvier 2010)

certains ressemblent à des mig21.

Je dirai en Chine peut être ?


----------



## shogun HD (18 Janvier 2010)

LeProf a dit:


> certains ressemblent à des mig21.
> 
> Je dirai en Chine peut être ?


 



nan même si il y a de grand fleuve


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Janvier 2010)

Ohé! Y'a quelqu'un ?


----------



## shogun HD (19 Janvier 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Ohé! Y'a quelqu'un ?


 
bin oui le petit personnel à aussi une vie


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Janvier 2010)

Bon, j'ai parcouru la Russie, descendu la Volga, remonté le Don, traversé le Niemen, extirpé quelques aircraft boneyards un peu partout.
Un indice serait bienvenu avant que je ne devienne :casse:


----------



## Pamoi (19 Janvier 2010)

oui, en plus on est devenus incollables sur les avions russes à aile delta...
(moi je dis que c'est des Sukhoi SU-9 !!!)


----------



## shogun HD (19 Janvier 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Bon, j'ai parcouru la Russie, descendu la Volga, remonté le Don, traversé le Niemen, extirpé quelques aircraft boneyards un peu partout.
> Un indice serait bienvenu avant que je ne devienne :casse:


 

bin c'était pas le bon fleuve et  des avions russes y en un peu partout nan?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h07 ----------




Pamoi a dit:


> oui, en plus on est devenus incollables sur les avions russes à aile delta...
> (moi je dis que c'est des Sukhoi SU-9 !!!)


 

tut tut ne nous égarons pas.....................


indice : tout en carton


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Janvier 2010)

Egypte (Nasser proche Urss, Nil) ?


----------



## shogun HD (19 Janvier 2010)

Plus bas que l Égypte ......


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Janvier 2010)

Ben alors, tout en carton, c'est pas le pharaon?


----------



## shogun HD (19 Janvier 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Ben alors, tout en carton, c'est pas le pharaon?


 


oui mais c'est pour te mettre sur la voie

tu veux pas les coordonées nan plus et ho faut pas pousser mémé


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2010)

Soudan ?


----------



## shogun HD (20 Janvier 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> Soudan ?


 


yeap


----------



## Pamoi (20 Janvier 2010)

Voilà. (les coordonnées quand j'aurai compris comment je me suis retrouvé là...   )

:sleep:

PS. Si quelqu'un veut prendre la main, c'est avec plaisir...

Edit: Coordonnées 15"48'24.53"N - 32"30'44.25"E, un aéroport au nord de Khartoum, sur la rive gauche du Nil. Un beau bazar...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2010)

1 - Tu n'as pas à donner la main puisque tu ne remplis pas les conditions pour la prendre: pas de coordonnées ni de lien vers google maps.
2 - Quand on a la main on assume si non on ne donne pas la réponse.


----------



## Pamoi (20 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> 1 - Tu n'as pas à donner la main puisque tu ne remplis pas les conditions pour la prendre: pas de coordonnées ni de lien vers google maps.
> 2 - Quand on a la main on assume si non on ne donne pas la réponse.



OK, OK...


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Janvier 2010)

C'est Pamoi qui doit donner un sujet


----------



## Pamoi (20 Janvier 2010)

J'attends le feu vert de Shogun...


----------



## shogun HD (20 Janvier 2010)

bin t'as donné les coordonnées et l'image 

je pense que tu peux envoyer 


go


----------



## SPIDEY (20 Janvier 2010)

on attends de pied ferme


----------



## Pamoi (20 Janvier 2010)

Bon....

Indice: 

réussite


----------



## shogun HD (20 Janvier 2010)

cote ouest USA ?


----------



## Pamoi (20 Janvier 2010)

yes ....


----------



## shogun HD (20 Janvier 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> yes ....


 

ok papa tango break à gauche


----------



## vleroy (20 Janvier 2010)

C'est la maison de Bill Gates à Seattle
Longitude: -122.242539
Latitude: 47.627803


----------



## Pamoi (20 Janvier 2010)

Impec...Vite plié 

A la suivante !!


----------



## vleroy (21 Janvier 2010)

Indice : Trivial pursuit

​


----------



## SPIDEY (21 Janvier 2010)

Trivial Pursuit= camembert = Normandie ???


----------



## vleroy (21 Janvier 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Trivial Pursuit= camembert = Normandie ???



Je me doutais que cet indice était trop simple 
Mais c'est une première participation


----------



## SPIDEY (21 Janvier 2010)

J'ai pas trouvé encore 
pas le temps de chercher je vais bosser, je regarderais à midi si cela n'a pas été trouvé


----------



## shogun HD (21 Janvier 2010)

camenbert avec un lien google maps c'est possible


----------



## vleroy (21 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> camenbert avec un lien google maps c'est possible



tu manges ce que tu veux dis


----------



## shogun HD (21 Janvier 2010)

vleroy a dit:


> tu manges ce que tu veux dis


 


clic sur le snifle de mon dernier post  

le camenbert j'en parle pas je le mange


----------



## Pamoi (21 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> camenbert avec un lien google maps c'est possible



Il me semble que c'est la ferme du père Chouinard !!


----------



## vleroy (21 Janvier 2010)

Arrêtez de tourner en rond, vous allez le faire tourner


----------



## Pamoi (21 Janvier 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> J'ai pas trouvé encore
> pas le temps de chercher je vais bosser, je regarderais à midi si cela n'a pas été trouvé



Bon dis donc, il est 13h46, toujours pas de nouvelles !!


----------



## jpmiss (21 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> clic sur le snifle de mon dernier post



Personne n'a lu ça?


----------



## shogun HD (21 Janvier 2010)

merci jpmiss  

indice: faut ce qui faut


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2010)

C'est quoi, un lanceur ?


----------



## shogun HD (21 Janvier 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> C'est quoi, un lanceur ?


 


presque


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> presque



enfin je voulais dire une aire de lancement....


----------



## shogun HD (21 Janvier 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> enfin je voulais dire une aire de lancement....


 


nan mais presque


----------



## Pamoi (21 Janvier 2010)

[nioub mode] c'est quoi un snifle ??  [/nioub mode]

pour l'enigme: 

ex-URSS ?


----------



## shogun HD (21 Janvier 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> [nioub mode] c'est quoi un snifle ??  [/nioub mode]
> 
> pour l'enigme:
> 
> ex-URSS ?


 


pour le siffle   

nan pas ex-urss


----------



## SPIDEY (21 Janvier 2010)

France ou Département et Territoire d'Outre Mer ?
(c'est écrit STOP sur la route)


----------



## shogun HD (21 Janvier 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> France ou Département et Territoire d'Outre Mer ?
> (c'est écrit STOP sur la route)


 

nan ou nan et nan


----------



## Pamoi (21 Janvier 2010)

Installation de fourniture d'énergie ? 
Asie?
Europe?
Pays anglo-saxon?



Rayez la (les) mention (s) inutile (s)


----------



## shogun HD (21 Janvier 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Installation de fourniture d'énergie ?
> 
> 
> Pays anglo-saxon?
> ...


 

oui

 indice: moteur


----------



## Pamoi (21 Janvier 2010)

Pays anglo saxon pas en europe... 

OOstraliiie !! (oh non!! pas encore !!)
Nouvelle Zelande?
USA?


----------



## shogun HD (21 Janvier 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Pays anglo saxon pas en europe...
> 
> OOstraliiie !! (oh non!! pas encore !!)
> Nouvelle Zelande?
> USA?


 

nan
nan
yeap


----------



## Pamoi (21 Janvier 2010)

cote ouest?
Nevada?
Californie?

Ce qui est étonnant, c'est ces réservoirs...et pas de départs de fils.....

Un rapport avec du stockage de gaz ?


----------



## shogun HD (21 Janvier 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> cote ouest?
> Nevada?
> Californie?
> 
> ...


 
yeap
nan
yea


faut bien les alimenter les moteurs

stockage liquide


----------



## Pamoi (22 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> pour le siffle



ça y est, j'ai compris.....  (on peut pas être à 100% tout le temps.... :rateau: )


Pour en revenir à nos moutons:

ravitaillement d'un aéroport/héliport ?


----------



## shogun HD (22 Janvier 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> ça y est, j'ai compris.....  (on peut pas être à 100% tout le temps.... :rateau: )
> 
> 
> Pour en revenir à nos moutons:
> ...


 


nan 

edit     indice: banc d'essai


----------



## shogun HD (22 Janvier 2010)

bin les gars ????


ok indice: californie


----------



## SPIDEY (22 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> bin les gars ????
> 
> 
> ok indice: californie


pas vraiment un indic tu avais dis oui à Pamoi lorsqu'il t'a demandé Californie 
Plutôt Silicon Valley ?
Barstow ?


----------



## Pamoi (23 Janvier 2010)

C'es aux alentours d'un speedway ??

parce que j'en ai fait environ 8932 D) , là, y'en a partout !!!


----------



## shogun HD (23 Janvier 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> C'es aux alentours d'un speedway ??
> 
> parce que j'en ai fait environ 8932 D) , là, y'en a partout !!!


 



pas loin de los angeles


----------



## SPIDEY (23 Janvier 2010)

laboratoire d'essai de Santa Suzana


----------



## shogun HD (23 Janvier 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> laboratoire d'essai de Santa Suzana


 

spidey  un lien google maps ou coordonées stp  sinon tu vas te faire griller


----------



## SPIDEY (23 Janvier 2010)

34°13'52.24" N
118° 41' 52" 46 O


voilou
http://maps.google.fr/maps?hl=fr&re...a susana californie&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl


----------



## shogun HD (23 Janvier 2010)

bien joué spidey à ton tour !

c'est effectivement le site de rocketdyne qui sert au essais des moteurs fusée !!


----------



## shogun HD (23 Janvier 2010)

spidey


----------



## SPIDEY (23 Janvier 2010)

desolé je bossais jusqu'à 20h
voilà un peu d'indulgence c'est une première 
Indice: cité


----------



## shogun HD (24 Janvier 2010)

un autre indice  stp


----------



## SPIDEY (24 Janvier 2010)

indice 2:Jardins


----------



## shogun HD (24 Janvier 2010)

belgique ?


----------



## SPIDEY (24 Janvier 2010)

Nan 
Mais Europe


----------



## SPIDEY (24 Janvier 2010)

Alors ???
J'attends un peu et je donne un nouvel indice 
je récapitule:
Cité
Jardins 
Europe
peut être est ce un peu plus clair


----------



## shogun HD (24 Janvier 2010)

espagne ?


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Nan
> Mais Europe



bretagne ? Roscoff ?


----------



## SPIDEY (24 Janvier 2010)

Non, Non
Indice suivant et là ça devrait être facile
Petit état d'Europe


----------



## shogun HD (24 Janvier 2010)

luxembourg ?
andorre?


----------



## SPIDEY (25 Janvier 2010)

Nan 
Avec les indices donnés il est en 4ème ligne dans Google
je ne sais pas si cela peu vous aider mais j'y suis allé cet été


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Janvier 2010)

http://maps.google.fr/maps?ll=41.903448,12.452007&z=18&t=h&hl=fr
Vatican


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Nan
> Avec les indices donnés il est en 4ème ligne dans Google
> je ne sais pas si cela peu vous aider mais j'y suis allé cet été



San Marin ?


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Janvier 2010)

Il me semble avoir donné la réponse, non


----------



## SPIDEY (25 Janvier 2010)

bien joué Nouvoul il s'agit des jardins du Vatican 
à toi la main


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Janvier 2010)

Ok, merci, pas trop ou trop d'idées :rose:
Pas d'indice pour le moment, je crois que pas mal connaissent, au moins de nom:


----------



## SPIDEY (25 Janvier 2010)

Je vois pas 
ça ressemble à un stade olympique mais je crois pas


----------



## SPIDEY (26 Janvier 2010)

Un indice Nouvoul


----------



## naas (29 Janvier 2010)

Nouvoul un indice sinon ce soir je poste un nouvoulle enigme


----------



## SPIDEY (30 Janvier 2010)

Ben oui ça fait presque 4 jours sans un poste
Tu nous as oublié Nouvoul ?


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Janvier 2010)

Désolé :rose: j'avais posté un indice cette semaine, j'ai dû faire une mauvaise manip  
Donc le voici voilà: Mère


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> Nouvoul un indice sinon ce soir je poste un nouvoulle enigme





SPIDEY a dit:


> Ben oui ça fait presque 4 jours sans un poste
> Tu nous as oublié Nouvoul ?



vous plaît pas mon indice ?


----------



## naas (30 Janvier 2010)

A partir du moment ou tu as la main, c'est à toi de gérer l'énigme et donc de faire vivre ton énigme.
C'est pas une histoire d'indice qui plaise ou pas.


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Janvier 2010)

C'est à dire que j'avais cru comprendre une certaine impatience dès l'aube 
Je gère, je gère


----------



## Pamoi (30 Janvier 2010)

Coupole Ste Marie quelque chose?


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Janvier 2010)

Pas de saint, mais pour y séjourner, il faut être le serviteur volontaire de la conscience divine.

La réponse ne saurait tarder


----------



## SPIDEY (30 Janvier 2010)

Effectivement il s'agit d'Auroville


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Janvier 2010)

Ouf! Je vais pouvoir :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## SPIDEY (30 Janvier 2010)

Voilou
Indice 1 et non des moindres: Football


----------



## shogun HD (30 Janvier 2010)

Mexique ?


----------



## SPIDEY (30 Janvier 2010)

Nan pas sur le continent américain


----------



## jpmiss (31 Janvier 2010)

Afrique du sud?


----------



## Nouvoul (31 Janvier 2010)

Est-ce que "l'étoile mercédes", toiture d'un petit bâtiment, en haut à droite, a de l'importance ?


----------



## SPIDEY (31 Janvier 2010)

Non et non
Indice 2: En Europe


----------



## SPIDEY (31 Janvier 2010)

Pas de nouvelles propositions c'est vrai que c'est un peu vague donc voici 2 indices en 1 
En France
Capacité 12000 Places


----------



## shogun HD (1 Février 2010)

ligue 1,2 ou autre ??


----------



## SPIDEY (1 Février 2010)

Ligue 2
dernier indice je pense: Delio Onnis


----------



## Jingle (2 Février 2010)

Salut,

Stade d'honneur

http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=12697583187014494939&q=stade,&hl=en&cd=1&cad=srcplink&ei=tGFnS_3hGtXOjAf849TIDw


----------



## SPIDEY (2 Février 2010)

je crois qu'il me faut les coordonnées


----------



## naas (2 Février 2010)

Jingle a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Stade d'honneur
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=12697583187014494939&q=stade,&hl=en&cd=1&cad=srcplink&ei=tGFnS_3hGtXOjAf849TIDw





SPIDEY a dit:


> je crois qu'il me faut les coordonnées


----------



## SPIDEY (2 Février 2010)

Evidemment 
c'est le stade de la vallée du cher là où le FCT (football club de Tours) a fait des miracles au début des années 80 avec une sacrée équipe: D.Onnis Guy Lacombe
Supporter inconditionnel pendant mon enfance (je suis né juste à côté à St Pierre des Corps)
A vous


----------



## Jingle (2 Février 2010)

Voili voilou!!!

Voir la pièce jointe 23897


----------



## SPIDEY (2 Février 2010)

Italie ?
Paris ?


----------



## Jingle (2 Février 2010)

Et Non, ni l'un ni l'autre ;-)
Mais tu es du bon coté du globe


----------



## Pamoi (2 Février 2010)

comme ça, vite fait, on dirait le Château des Hohenzollern à Berlin...
*
*


----------



## SPIDEY (2 Février 2010)

pas même un premier indice ?


----------



## Jingle (2 Février 2010)

Non pour le château.

Premier indice: H&J Martin


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Février 2010)

Belfast City Hall
http://maps.google.fr/maps?ll=54.596774,-5.9301528&z=18&t=h&hl=fr


----------



## Jingle (2 Février 2010)

GRRR

J'aurai pas cru que le premier indice facilite tant que cela les choses :'(

A toi!!!


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Février 2010)

Nouveau, indice: "Mégalo"


----------



## Pamoi (2 Février 2010)

Europe ? 
si oui:
France ? 
Allemagne ?


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Février 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Europe ?
> *OUI*



Je sens que tu vas encore plier ça vite fait, mais bon, comme tu es à peu près le seul à participer, j'attends pour d'autres indices


----------



## Pamoi (2 Février 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Je sens que tu vas encore plier ça vite fait, mais bon, comme tu es à peu près le seul à participer, j'attends pour d'autres indices



Ils ont une excuse, les autres: ils bossent !! 

Bon, nos moutons:

europe  du sud / sud-est?


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Février 2010)

Moi aussi je travaille, d'où certaines intermittences dans mes messages 
Pour ceux qui nous rejoignent, nouvel indice:
http://www.culturepub.fr/videos/super-croix-73-la-peniche
La prochaine énigme sera certainement proposée par Pamoi 
Je repasse faire un tour pour voir l'avancement dans la soirée


----------



## oligo (2 Février 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Je sens que tu vas encore plier ça vite fait, mais bon, comme tu es à peu près le seul à participer, j'attends pour d'autres indices



Bah merci...


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Février 2010)

oligo a dit:


> Bah merci...



Ah! On est 3   
Je m'absente pour la nuit :sleep: donc vous pouvez cogiter d'ici le prochain indice de demain matin (pas trop tôt quand même, je dors comme un loir)


----------



## Pamoi (3 Février 2010)

Bon, comme tu peux le voir, on n'a pas trop avancé....


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Février 2010)

Et bien, bonjour !
Indice: mausolée, et je pourrais rajouter "pas loin du gril" !
Comprenne qui pourra


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Février 2010)

Autant vous prévenir, demain je suis absent


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Février 2010)

Coucou le revoilou!
L'indice "Super Croix" est quand même explicite, rien à voir avec la frontière franco-suisse. Plus au sud


----------



## Pamoi (4 Février 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Coucou le revoilou!
> L'indice "Super Croix" est quand même explicite, rien à voir avec la frontière franco-suisse. Plus au sud



Dans "Super Croix *73*", y'avait aussi 73, la Savoie.... :rose:

Bon,  enfin là tout de suite,  ma langue au chat


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Février 2010)

Ce n'est pas en Nouvelle-Zélande 
Ce soir je reçois une certaine animation post-filiale, je vais être bien occupé 
Indice dévoilant le lieu: se trouve près d'une célèbre construction dédiée à celui qu'on fête (du moins sur mon calendrier des postes) le 10 août.
Ne te fais pas griller par JPP


----------



## Pamoi (4 Février 2010)

effectivement, ça y est.... c'est plus facile quand tu donnes le nom !!! 

Je laisse mon tour....


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Février 2010)

Les petiots seront bientôt couchés, j'aimerais bien connaître ta réponse avant de faire de même, sinon on attendra demain matin pour plus de précision(s)


----------



## SPIDEY (5 Février 2010)

Trouvé également mais pas le temps en ce moment pour participer, trop de taf :sleep:


----------



## bebert (6 Février 2010)

Un autre indice pour les nuls siouplait !


----------



## Nouvoul (6 Février 2010)

Franco, et c'est à celui qui publiera la réponse (déjà trouvée mais non divulguée à la face des chercheurs JAGE).
Pour moi je passe la main puisqu'on m'a donné la bonne réponse, mais ça ne se joue pas entre MP ) donc la main sera à celui qui postera selon les règles


----------



## Pamoi (6 Février 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Franco, et c'est à celui qui publiera la réponse (déjà trouvée mais non divulguée à la face des chercheurs JAGE).
> Pour moi je passe la main puisqu'on m'a donné la bonne réponse, mais ça ne se joue pas entre MP ) donc la main sera à celui qui postera selon les règles



Tout comme d'hab, quoi....


----------



## Pamoi (7 Février 2010)

Bon allez, j'y vais.... Histoire d'avancer un peu... 

C'est *là

*
La nouvelle:

Indice: THIS IS A TRUE STORY

* 


*


----------



## shogun HD (7 Février 2010)

histoire d'aviation ?


----------



## Pamoi (7 Février 2010)

nan, nan...


----------



## Nouvoul (8 Février 2010)

Y'a pas grand'monde :hein:
Un rapport avec le film de David Lynch ?


----------



## Pamoi (8 Février 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Y'a pas grand'monde :hein:
> Un rapport avec le film de David Lynch ?



je dirais même plus: c'est calme... 

David Lynch ?? Non


----------



## Jingle (9 Février 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> nan, nan...



Heu, je vois des avions sur la photo.

Un autre indice?


----------



## Pamoi (9 Février 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Y'a pas grand'monde :hein:
> Un rapport avec le film de David Lynch ?



Bon, allez, puisque tu y tiens, un indice cinéma:
Un rapport avec le prix David Lean




Jingle a dit:


> Heu, je vois des avions sur la photo.
> 
> Un autre indice?



C'es certainement un petit aéroport, je ne dis pas le contraire.... la question est: où se trouve-t-il ?
(précision: en fait, _l'indice_ n'avait pas de rapport avec l'aviation)

Une précision supplémentaire, a défaut d'indice:
pas en Europe.


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Février 2010)

L'indice true story m'avait conduit au film de David Lynch, j'ai parcouru tous aéroports du tournage  + Lynch airports etc
Prix David Lean ne me donne rien de probant dans les premières recherches goug.
Encore un p'tit indice


----------



## Pamoi (9 Février 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> L'indice true story m'avait conduit au film de David Lynch, j'ai parcouru tous aéroports du tournage  + Lynch airports etc
> Prix David Lean ne me donne rien de probant dans les premières recherches goug.
> Encore un p'tit indice



Le premier indice était:
THIS IS A TRUE STORY (et non pas simplement true story)

une indication à défaut d'un indice ... Tu es sur la bonne voie (au niveau du raisonnement)  



ps: *quel rapport entre Lynch et True Story ?


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Février 2010)

Le rapport: http://www.cinemovies.fr/fiche_film.php?IDfilm=3703
Th......................
Yes :rateau:
http://maps.google.fr/maps?ll=46.918554,-96.825456&z=14&t=h&hl=fr
"Fargo airport" me fait atterrir là


----------



## Pamoi (9 Février 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Le rapport: http://www.cinemovies.fr/fiche_film.php?IDfilm=3703
> Th......................


OK, "une histoire vraie" en français, mais en anglais "the straight story"....oula, c'est tordu.... 



Nouvoul a dit:


> Yes :rateau:
> http://maps.google.fr/maps?ll=46.918554,-96.825456&z=14&t=h&hl=fr
> "Fargo airport" me fait atterrir là



Fargo, film des frères Cohen, qui débute par ces mots:  THIS IS A TRUE STORY
Prix David Lean du _Meilleur réalisateur_ en 1996 (British Academy)

Bravo


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Février 2010)

qui m'est arrivée, donc pas la peine de chercher goug nouvoul 
Indice: Pagnol, Fernandel
Bonne soirée


----------



## SPIDEY (9 Février 2010)

Sud de la France ?
Marseille ou ses environs ?
Si c'est ça je vois pas et pourtant j'y habite :hein:


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Février 2010)

Complément d'indice:
Pierre.
Pas OM ni Grand Littoral


----------



## Pamoi (10 Février 2010)

Au vu des motifs géométriques, ça ne doit pas être en France...
Espagne ?
Pays arabe ? 
Turquie ?
Maghreb ?


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Février 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Au vu des motifs géométriques, ça ne doit pas être en France...
> 
> *Pays arabe *


(Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.) :rose:


----------



## SPIDEY (10 Février 2010)

Allemagne ?


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Février 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Allemagne ?



Eh!Ho! Tu as lu ci-dessus


----------



## Pamoi (10 Février 2010)

ce qui est confusant (!) c'est fernandel + pagnol = pays arabe...
En principe Fernandel + Pagnol = Provence..
y'a bien l'Irak qui correspondrait (Ali Baba, Bagdad, mais je ne trouve rien pour l'instant), mais du coup pourquoi Pagnol ?


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Février 2010)

Un petit tour dans leur filmographie, un petit retour sur l'indice complété, et hop 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h57 ----------




Pamoi a dit:


> ce qui est confusant (!) c'est fernandel + pagnol = pays arabe...



L'équation n'est pas juste

Je rajoute par politesse: Absent jusqu'à demain, donc pas de nouvel indice immédiat, sauf insomnie


----------



## Pamoi (10 Février 2010)

Debout là-dedans !! 

¿ Pakistan ?


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Février 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Debout là-dedans !!
> ¿ Pakistan ?



J'ai dit que demain, c'est mon dernier mot Pamoi 
enfin, si tu y tiens: pas Pakistan.
Fernandel + Pagnol > Pierre
le > veut dire dirige, si on a Fernadelpagnol on doit trouver pierre, après faudra voir 
Je confirme: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Pamoi (10 Février 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> pas Pakistan.
> Fernandel + Pagnol > Pierre
> le > veut dire dirige, si on a Fernadelpagnol on doit trouver pierre, après faudra voir
> Je confirme: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:



Oui jusque là c'est clair. C'est pour ça que je disais : Pakistan (en y croyant moyen...) parceque la principale (et à priori unique) mine de ces "pierres" en pays arabe est au Pakistan
Bon, alors au hasard...
Arabie Saoudite ??


----------



## SPIDEY (10 Février 2010)

Bon allez au dodo
si vous êtes insomniaque cherchez du côté de Jeddah c'est pas là que je chercherais demain


----------



## SPIDEY (11 Février 2010)

Bon ben je donne ma langue au chat


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Février 2010)

Je pars quelques heures.
Fernandel-Pagnol-Pierre > Topaze, je peux pas faire mieux 
Pas Arabie, mais on approche.


----------



## SPIDEY (11 Février 2010)

pas le temps d'approfondir mais Madagascar semble être une piste
je me trompe ?


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Février 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> pas le temps d'approfondir mais Madagascar semble être une piste
> je me trompe ?



Madagascar pays arabe ou piste de ski pour le J.O ? Faut faire une contribution sur Wikipédia :rateau:
Au fait je suis revenu (20 cm de neige  , 3h de route/autoroute au lieu d'une :afraid: )


----------



## Pamoi (11 Février 2010)

La peninsule arabique comprend sept États : l'Arabie saoudite, le Yémen, Oman, le Qatar, les Emirats arabes unis, le Koweit et Bahrein, une île au large de la péninsule.

Et aucun ne produit de topazes 

Langue au chat.

:mouais:


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Février 2010)

Je n'ai pas dit que c'était dans la péninsule arabique.
Pour éviter les confusions, disons pays musulman, Pakistan pas loin.
J'ai fait une bourde en mettant pays arabe, je vous prie de bien vouloir m'en excuser :rose:
Quoique les pakistanais ne soient pas arabes non plus, donc torts partagés 
Ça ne va pas vous aider, mais je vais vous raconter l'histoire vraie:
De passage dans cette ville en 1969 avec un copain, nous avions acheté quelques topazes bien bleues, assez minuscules.
Pour les conserver nous les avions mises dans une espèce de tube d'aspirine (nous avions emporté plein de médicaments on-ne-sait-jamais).
De retour en France 6 mois plus tard, déballant les sacs à dos, la mère du copain a tout mis à la poubelle, croyant que c'était des comprimés périmés.
C'est donc sur le trajet France-Inde


----------



## Pamoi (11 Février 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Je n'ai pas dit que c'était dans la péninsule arabique.
> Pour éviter les confusions, disons pays musulman, Pakistan pas loin.
> J'ai fait une bourde en mettant pays arabe, je vous prie de bien vouloir m'en excuser :rose:


Ouais, avec des indices comme ça on finit à Madagascar ! 


Nouvoul a dit:


> Quoique les pakistanais ne soient pas arabes non plus, donc torts partagés


Ben oui, forcément 


Nouvoul a dit:


> Ça ne va pas vous aider, mais je vais vous raconter l'histoire vraie:
> De passage dans cette ville en 1969 avec un copain, nous avions acheté quelques topazes bien bleues, assez minuscules.
> Pour les conserver nous les avions mises dans une espèce de tube d'aspirine (nous avions emporté plein de médicaments on-ne-sait-jamais).
> De retour en France 6 mois plus tard, déballant les sacs à dos, la mère du copain a tout mis à la poubelle, croyant que c'était des comprimés périmés.
> C'est donc sur le trajet France-Inde



Donc ça se précise:
Iran, Irak, ou Afghanistan.


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Février 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Ouais, avec des indices comme ça on finit à Madagascar !
> 
> Ben oui, forcément
> 
> ...



Iran.
Pour "pays arabe" je te rappelle que c'est toi-même qui avait évoqué le Pakistan


----------



## Pamoi (11 Février 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Iran.
> Pour "pays arabe" je te rappelle que c'est toi-même qui avait évoqué le Pakistan



Les remarques précédentes étaient sur le ton de la plaisanterie 

Bon, Iran... allons y !! :love:


----------



## SPIDEY (12 Février 2010)

j'ai du survolé tout l'Iran sans succès je suis du vers Shiraz plus au nord sud est ouest


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Février 2010)

"Ville aux mille visages"ou Lourdes du chiisme, la preuve: un Tupolev Tu-154 de la compagnie Iran Air Tours s'est écrasé à l'atterrissage.


----------



## SPIDEY (12 Février 2010)

Bon je suis le seul à chercher ???
pour l'instant je suis vers Khorramabad
mais j'arrête j'en peux plus de cette énigme :sleep:
je vais me planter devant la télé peut être que je trouverais l'inspiration, à moins que d'ici là une ame charitable trouve à ma place


----------



## bebert (12 Février 2010)

http://maps.google.fr/maps?ll=36.288042,59.615737&z=16&t=h&hl=fr


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Février 2010)

Calme-toi ma chad 
Pamoi a des indications, et comme je lui ai dit si on n'est que 3 ou 4 à jouer, autant relire les vieux numéros de Hara-Kiri.
Je suis sûr que si tu cherches "ville aux mille visages iran" tu trouveras, y'a 40 ans j'y ai bien acheté des topazes , et goooogool n'existait pas :rateau:

Edit: damned, le temps que je réponde, bébert a répondu  bébert, qui c'est bébert?   
A bébert donc la suite (on va vite passer à 5 participants  )
Ce qui m'a attiré dans cette image, c'est d'une part les 3 espèces d'aires de retournement pour gros véhicules qui délimitent d'une certaine façon le lieu de la grande mosquée, image purement "esthétique", 3 pipettes vertes vers un gros rectangle damassé, et d'autre part si on regarde bien, c'est toutes les petites fourmis qui se rendent vers la ruche, si je peux m'exprimer ainsi sans offenser personne, après j'ai construit ma petite fable pour vous  titiller


----------



## SPIDEY (12 Février 2010)

MERCI BEBERT 
DIRE QUE JE SUIS PASSÉ DEVANT SANS LE VOIR


----------



## SPIDEY (13 Février 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Ce qui m'a attiré dans cette image, c'est d'une part les 3 espèces d'aires de retournement pour gros véhicules qui délimitent d'une certaine façon le lieu de la grande mosquée, image purement "esthétique", 3 pipettes vertes vers un gros rectangle damassé, et d'autre part si on regarde bien, c'est toutes les petites fourmis qui se rendent vers la ruche, si je peux m'exprimer ainsi sans offenser personne, après j'ai construit ma petite fable pour vous  titiller



c'est vrai que c'est fort joli


----------



## bebert (13 Février 2010)

Bonjour, et merci à vous.

C'est vrai que ce lieu a l'air impressionnant, pas autant que les indices laissés pour le trouver cependant ! :rateau:

Voici une nouvelle énigme.

Indice n°1 : une étape de mes vacances


----------



## Pamoi (13 Février 2010)

Station de Ski ? européenne ?


----------



## SPIDEY (13 Février 2010)

Aire d'autoroute


----------



## bebert (13 Février 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Station de Ski ? européenne ?



J'ignore si c'est une station de ski, j'y suis passé en été et ce n'est pas en Europe.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h21 ----------




SPIDEY a dit:


> Aire d'autoroute



Non, je n'aurais quand même pas osé !


----------



## Pamoi (13 Février 2010)

nord des USA (Dakota, Minnesota... enfin par là, quoi...)
canada ?


----------



## bebert (13 Février 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> nord des USA (Dakota, Minnesota... enfin par là, quoi...)
> canada ?



On se rapproche dangereusement !!! :afraid:


----------



## Pamoi (13 Février 2010)

bebert a dit:


> On se rapproche dangereusement !!! :afraid:



ben oui, mais bon...c'est encore grand tout ça....

Alors:
USA, ou Canada?


----------



## bebert (13 Février 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> ben oui, mais bon...c'est encore grand tout ça....
> 
> Alors:
> USA, ou Canada?



Je me rends pas bien compte avec mon écran 13 pouces ! 

USA


----------



## Pamoi (14 Février 2010)

Ben sur un 17 pouces c'est immense 

La route qu'on voit, c'est une Intersate ? 

Un indice ?


----------



## bebert (14 Février 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Ben sur un 17 pouces c'est immense
> 
> La route qu'on voit, c'est une Intersate ?
> 
> Un indice ?



Le signe ressemble à ça : http://www.trafficsign.us/650/mark/m1-4g(2).gif

Indice n°2 : north by northwest


----------



## bebert (15 Février 2010)

Tout le monde s'en fout de mon camping ?


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Février 2010)

bebert a dit:


> Tout le monde s'en fout de mon camping ?



Dur apprentissage des posteurs d'énigmes  
Syndrome du mot-croisé: moi (par exemple, exemple qui me paraît valable  ) j'ai des périodes où je peux faire  159 mots croisés d'affilée, puis plus aucun pendant plusieurs mois; jeux/énigmes MacGé, pareil, ça me prend de temps en temps, puis calme plat&#8230; D'autres entretiennent la flamme (aucune allusion aux JO  )
Soit pas de lecteurs, soit énigme mal formulée, sois patient, quelqu'un va trouver si tu donnes un peu plus d'indices camping Usa
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.arizona-dream.com/Usa/photos/infos_pratiques/hebergement/carte_campings_usa.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.arizona-dream.com/Usa/informations_usa/liste_camping_usa.php&usg=__9jWeU4szuOn-TerS5Y0biiXYh5o=&h=656&w=970&sz=128&hl=fr&start=10&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=lKuc0jjUrfKcXM:&tbnh=101&tbnw=149&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dcamping%2Busa%26hl%3Dfr%26client%3Dsafari%26rls%3Den%26sa%3DN%26um%3D1


----------



## Pamoi (15 Février 2010)

bebert a dit:


> Tout le monde s'en fout de mon camping ?



Manque de temps hier et aujourd'hui pour flaner par là... 

Mais pas d'inquiétude, ton dossier est sur le dessus de la pile....


----------



## bebert (17 Février 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Dur apprentissage des posteurs d'énigmes
> Syndrome du mot-croisé: moi (par exemple, exemple qui me paraît valable  ) j'ai des périodes où je peux faire  159 mots croisés d'affilée, puis plus aucun pendant plusieurs mois; jeux/énigmes MacGé, pareil, ça me prend de temps en temps, puis calme plat D'autres entretiennent la flamme (aucune allusion aux JO  )
> Soit pas de lecteurs, soit énigme mal formulée, sois patient, quelqu'un va trouver si tu donnes un peu plus d'indices camping Usa
> http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.arizona-dream.com/Usa/photos/infos_pratiques/hebergement/carte_campings_usa.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.arizona-dream.com/Usa/informations_usa/liste_camping_usa.php&usg=__9jWeU4szuOn-TerS5Y0biiXYh5o=&h=656&w=970&sz=128&hl=fr&start=10&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=lKuc0jjUrfKcXM:&tbnh=101&tbnw=149&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dcamping%2Busa%26hl%3Dfr%26client%3Dsafari%26rls%3Den%26sa%3DN%26um%3D1



L'indice n°2 fait référence à un film dont une des scènes est proche du lieu à trouver.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

bebert a dit:


> L'indice n°2 fait référence à un film dont une des scènes est proche du lieu à trouver.



Savent pas jouer ces nioubes (faut en plus qu'ils racontent leur vie). 

:sleep:

Simplement, quand tu mets l'indice n° 2 dans Gougueule (pour ceux qui n'ont pas vu le film), tu sais que c'est dans le Dakota du sud...


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Février 2010)

dehors a dit:


> Savent pas jouer ces nioubes (faut en plus qu'ils racontent leur vie).
> :sleep:


Le nioube inscrit en 2005 te salue bien, Ô vieux sage venant d'éclore


----------



## Grug (17 Février 2010)

Bien on reste bon esprit avant d'être obligé d'aller jouer avec Bing maps


----------



## bebert (17 Février 2010)

Indice n°3 : à partir du lieu trouvé dans l'indice 2, vous devriez trouver rapidement mon camping !


----------



## SPIDEY (17 Février 2010)

Pas loin de Hill City sur la 16 ?
Si c'est par là desolé mais pas moyen de mettre la main dessus !


----------



## SPIDEY (17 Février 2010)

Ouf trouvé


----------



## SPIDEY (18 Février 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Ouf trouvé


plus de détails ici

http://maps.google.fr/maps?hl=fr&tab=wl&q=skyline ranch rio


----------



## bebert (18 Février 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> plus de détails ici
> 
> http://maps.google.fr/maps?hl=fr&tab=wl&q=skyline ranch rio



Bravo ! Ton lien n'est pas le bon mais j'accepte l'image postée plus haut.
Explication des indices : north by northwest, ce film vous emmenait au mt Rushmore.
Le deuxième vous suggérait d'aller "rapidement" vers... Rapid City ! 
Il suffisait donc de suivre la route du Mt Rushmore en direction de Rapid City.
Voilà, à toi !


----------



## SPIDEY (18 Février 2010)

Merci 
voilà:
indice 1: proche de Ricard


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Février 2010)

Indice 2


----------



## Pamoi (18 Février 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Indice 2



C'est malin !!


----------



## SPIDEY (18 Février 2010)

Déjà 
bravo il s'agit d'Albaron petit village à coté des Saintes maries de la mer et de Méjanes
trop facile
à toi


----------



## bebert (18 Février 2010)

C'est rizible !


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Février 2010)

Voilà la suite, indice: Fontaine


----------



## SPIDEY (18 Février 2010)

bebert a dit:


> C'est rizible !



j'ai fait une bêtise ou bien c'était si facile 
@Nouvoul: France, Europe ?


----------



## bebert (18 Février 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> j'ai fait une bêtise ou bien c'était si facile



Non pas du tout !

_Puis avec le concours d'ouvriers toscans, Paul Ricard entreprend dimportants travaux  dirrigation. Dès la Libération, il lance la culture du riz camarguais à grande échelle. Méjanes devient alors une exploitation modèle de la riziculture française.
_


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Février 2010)

bebert a dit:


> Non pas du tout !
> 
> _Puis avec le concours d'ouvriers toscans, Paul Ricard entreprend dimportants travaux  dirrigation. Dès la Libération, il lance la culture du riz camarguais à grande échelle. Méjanes devient alors une exploitation modèle de la riziculture française.
> _



Merci Bebert 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h02 ----------




SPIDEY a dit:


> @Nouvoul: France, Europe ?



Pour te consoler de ma promptitude à résoudre ta précédente énigme, je n'irai pas par quatre chemins: c'est en France, donc en Europe  

Editation: dodo bientôt :sleep: :sleep: :rose:


----------



## SPIDEY (19 Février 2010)

c'est vrai que j'ai affaire à des pros 
Bon France OK:
Nord
Sud 
Est 
Ouest
Rayer les mentions inutiles


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Février 2010)

Indice 2: café au lait ou Rolling Stones


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Février 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> c'est vrai que j'ai affaire à des pros
> Bon France OK:
> Nord
> Sud
> ...



Je suis confus, j'ai du mal à canaliser les réponses de tous les participants 
On dirait le Sud, comme disait Nino Ferrer, autre chanteur


----------



## Pamoi (19 Février 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Je suis confus, j'ai du mal à canaliser les réponses de tous les participants
> On dirait le Sud, comme disait Nino Ferrer, *autre chanteur*



Qui était le premier cité ?? 

 

Tout ça pour dire que je suis largué....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Tout ça pour dire que je suis largué....




Itou. 

Mais cela fait quelques pages déjà.


----------



## SPIDEY (20 Février 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Qui était le premier cité ??
> 
> 
> 
> Tout ça pour dire que je suis largué....


Les Stones à moins que Café au Lait soit le nom d'un album mais dans ce cas je ne vois pas le rapport avec l'énigme !
Bref comme tooi un peu paumé


----------



## bebert (20 Février 2010)

Un troisième indice ne serait pas de trop, voire un quatrième ou un cinquième !


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Février 2010)

Ah ah! Le piège a fonctionné 
Le premier cité était Fontaine (chanteuse), je ne mets pas d'indice nouveau tant que vous n'aurez pas utilisé ce premier.


----------



## bebert (20 Février 2010)

Finalement je n'ai pas eu besoin de trouver tous les indices, j'ai suivi la voie ferrée...

http://maps.google.fr/maps?ll=42.465103,1.8902605&z=16&t=h&hl=fr


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Février 2010)

Merci pour le gilet 
La Tour de Carol
Monsieur le chef de gare de La Tour de Carol (voir les paroles pour café au lait)
Carol des Stones
A bebert


----------



## bebert (20 Février 2010)

Indice 1 : Capricorne


----------



## bebert (21 Février 2010)

Indice 2 : GMT


----------



## SPIDEY (21 Février 2010)

un rapport avec Greenwich ?
Proche de Londres ?


----------



## Pamoi (21 Février 2010)

Sur une ile ?


----------



## SPIDEY (21 Février 2010)

Hé Bebert ça bouge ici et ça cogite on a besoin de tes lumières


----------



## bebert (21 Février 2010)

Indice 3 : poire


----------



## shogun HD (21 Février 2010)

comme les poires saint-hélène ?


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Février 2010)

http://maps.google.fr/maps?ll=-15.931256,-5.7127407&z=17&t=h&hl=fr
Shogun vainqueur


----------



## SPIDEY (22 Février 2010)

bien joué 
tu peux nous éclaircir sur les indices


----------



## bebert (22 Février 2010)

Les deux premiers indices indiquaient à peu près l'abscisse et l'ordonnée (tropique du Capricorne et méridien de Greenwich). Ensuite Poire... belle-Hélène


----------



## SPIDEY (22 Février 2010)

bebert a dit:


> Les deux premiers indices indiquaient à peu près l'abscisse et l'ordonnée (tropique du Capricorne et méridien de Greenwich). Ensuite Poire... belle-Hélène


Merci 
A toi Shogun


----------



## shogun HD (22 Février 2010)

J arrive dans 5 mn désolé ....... Je rentre du taf


indice :   le peuple et apauvri mais pas lui


----------



## Pamoi (22 Février 2010)

Africa ?


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Février 2010)

Est-ce que le "s" qui manquerait à "et" et le "p" disparu d' "apauvri" sont des indices dans l'indice


----------



## bebert (22 Février 2010)

La France ?


----------



## shogun HD (23 Février 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Africa ?


 

presque ...........

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h55 ----------




Nouvoul a dit:


> Est-ce que le "s" qui manquerait à "et" et le "p" disparu d' "apauvri" sont des indices dans l'indice


 nan

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h56 ----------




bebert a dit:


> La France ?


 


 mais nan


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Février 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> presque ......


Madagascar ?


----------



## Pamoi (23 Février 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Madagascar ?



Si ça n'est pas Madagascar, ile de l'océan indien ou atlantique ?


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Février 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> J arrive dans 5 mn désolé ....... Je rentre du taf



Tu travailles tard encore aujourd'hui ?


----------



## shogun HD (23 Février 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Tu travailles tard encore aujourd'hui ?


 

oui 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h31 ----------




Nouvoul a dit:


> Madagascar ?


 

nan 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h31 ----------




Pamoi a dit:


> Si ça n'est pas Madagascar, ile de l'océan indien ou atlantique ?


 


nan 


entre l'afrique et l'asie


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Février 2010)

OK  
Rendez-vous donc demain soir pour la suite


----------



## shogun HD (23 Février 2010)

indice: julien lepers


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Février 2010)

Julien Lepers anime depuis plusieurs années les concours de Miss Réunion et de Miss Mauritius ( Miss Île Maurice ).
Réunion = France, donc île Maurice ? Je ne vois rien :rose:
Mais pas une île non plus 

Edit avant que shogun n'arrive pour son info quotidienne: lepers voudrait dire le Perse, donc direction Iran, Shah d'Iran (je ne vais pas passer 3 heures à sur-voler le pays qu'il avait effectivement bien volé)
Petit supplément d'indice svp, parce que si le prochain est dans 3 jours j'abandonne ;-)) )


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Février 2010)

Je propose que ceux qui publient des énigmes soient exclus s'ils ne les font pas vivre eux-mêmes un minimum 
Un post toutes les 36 heures, c'est quand même un peu lourd, soit tu t'en fous, soit tu es mort, R.I.P. 
Si tu es trop occupé, dis-le par politesse :modo:


----------



## shogun HD (24 Février 2010)

bon récapitulatif

moyen orient 

lepers 


iran 


différent de appauvri.................... enrichi 

si avec ça tu trouves pas nouvoul..................................en 24 h

N'ATTEND plus rien 

avec tous ces indices tu vas plié le truc en 1 heure


----------



## bebert (24 Février 2010)

Même avec un indice toutes les 5 minutes je trouverai pas


----------



## shogun HD (24 Février 2010)

bebert a dit:


> Même avec un indice toutes les 5 minutes je trouverai pas


 

mais si ...................


----------



## SPIDEY (24 Février 2010)

je suis un peu comme vous je pédale dans la semoule


----------



## Pamoi (25 Février 2010)

C'est là:






Nouvoul a dit:


> avant que shogun n'arrive pour son info quotidienne: lepers voudrait dire le Perse, donc direction Iran, Shah d'Iran (je ne vais pas passer 3 heures à sur-voler le pays _*qu'il avait effectivement bien volé*_)



[] Ou comment revisiter l'histoire à la mode de chez nous ....  [/]


----------



## SPIDEY (25 Février 2010)

Bien vu et merci 
Finalement tu y as passé la nuit entière ?


----------



## shogun HD (25 Février 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> C'est là:
> http://img72.imageshack.us/i/image2zn.jpg/
> 
> 
> ...


 

  super pamoi 

ville de natanz site supposé d'enrichissement d'uranium en iran 


 même avec l'indice N'ATTEND il trouve pas nouvoul........................

j'ai failli lui filé les coordonées  en mp mais c'est plus du jeu 

au fait il est où nouvoul il a perdu le fil 
c'est comme la météo en montagne ça change très vite voir trop vite sur ce fil .


bon a toi pamoi


----------



## Pamoi (25 Février 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Bien vu et merci
> Finalement tu y as passé la nuit entière ?



Non, avec des indices comme ça, c'est assez clair....:



shogun HD a dit:


> iran
> ...... enrichi







shogun HD a dit:


> bon a toi pamoi



oui, oui, le temps de trouver une idée....


----------



## shogun HD (25 Février 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Non, avec des indices comme ça, c'est assez clair....:
> 
> 
> oui, oui, le temps de trouver une idée....


 
fait vite nouvoul va te faire .............................


----------



## Pamoi (25 Février 2010)

bon, ok... ça arrive... Voilà....


----------



## Dionysos-06 (25 Février 2010)

C'est mignon ce truc


----------



## bebert (25 Février 2010)

Il manque l'indice


----------



## Pamoi (25 Février 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> C'est mignon ce truc



Ben j'avais pas d'idée.... Trouvez de quel "avion" il s'agit, vous aurez l'endroit.... :love:



bebert a dit:


> Il manque l'indice



Tiens, un autre indice : je n'y suis jamais allé.


----------



## Dionysos-06 (25 Février 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Ben j'avais pas d'idée.... Trouvez de quel "avion" il s'agit, vous aurez l'endroit.... :love:
> 
> 
> 
> Tiens, un autre indice : je n'y suis jamais allé.



Quelle partie du monde ?

On dirait un aéroport civil ou militaire en fait je ne sais pas...

ça m'a pas l'air de ressembler à Roissy ou Orly...

De plus le manque de vert signifie que c'est dans une contrée pas très irriguée, Espagne, Afghanistan, Irak ?


----------



## Pamoi (25 Février 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> Quelle partie du monde ?


Asie...par là....



Dionysos-06 a dit:


> On dirait un aéroport civil ou militaire en fait je ne sais pas...
> ça m'a pas l'air de ressembler à Roissy ou Orly...


Non, pas aéroport



Dionysos-06 a dit:


> De plus le manque de vert signifie que c'est dans une contrée pas très irriguée, Espagne, Afghanistan, Irak ?


Si, en fait c'est assez vert...la prise de vue est trompeuse


----------



## shogun HD (26 Février 2010)

Avion a effet de sol.......

Mer Caspienne ??


----------



## Pamoi (26 Février 2010)

Je suppose que tu connais déjà les réponses à tes questions..... 

A part ça, t'as une idée pour l'énigme suivante ?


----------



## shogun HD (26 Février 2010)

Des énigmes. J en ai mais c est le temps..........


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2010)

C'est là. 
C'est un LUN
Merci Shogun


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2010)

Allez hop, indice: *&#1571;&#1576;&#1608; &#1592;&#1576;&#1610;*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Février 2010)

Un émirat ?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2010)

Le canard est perspicace


----------



## Pamoi (26 Février 2010)

Abu Dhabi ???


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le canard est perspicace



Oui mais ma perspicacité s'arrête là pour l'instant. :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Abu Dhabi ???


A toi!


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Février 2010)

Conséquences des nouvelles règles ? 
Communiquer par MP et ne pas donner la solution aux autres  
Je n'ai pas beaucoup cherché, faut bien vivre aussi  mais je pressentais bien que ce n'était pas dans le Tyrol :rateau:
Maintenant si on pouvait avoir l'image plus les coordonnées, ça réjouirait certainement quelques uns  pointilleux sur les "règles du je" 
Oh! Je vous prie de m'excuser, c'est Abu Dhâbi  quelle rue


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Communiquer par MP et ne pas donner la solution aux autres


C'est pas par MP, le lien vers google maps est contenu dans le smiley du message de Pamoi...


----------



## bebert (26 Février 2010)

Et puis d'abord jpmiss est disqualifié à vie car il a utilisé google maps et pas google earth ! :love: 
C'est malin, ils auraient pu écrire à l'endroit !!!


----------



## Pamoi (26 Février 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Conséquences des nouvelles règles ?
> Communiquer par MP et ne pas donner la solution aux autres
> Je n'ai pas beaucoup cherché, faut bien vivre aussi  mais je pressentais bien que ce n'était pas dans le Tyrol :rateau:
> Maintenant si on pouvait avoir l'image plus les coordonnées, ça réjouirait certainement quelques uns  pointilleux sur les "règles du je"
> Oh! Je vous prie de m'excuser, c'est Abu Dhâbi  quelle rue



   

La suivante, facile aussi:


----------



## bebert (26 Février 2010)

http://maps.google.fr/maps?ll=40.709286,-74.008818&z=15&t=h&hl=fr


----------



## shogun HD (26 Février 2010)

edit : big apple gillé par bébert


----------



## Pamoi (26 Février 2010)

Bravo messieurs 

En fait c'était surtout pour avoir la vue de ground zero, l'emplacement des ex-Twin Towers.

Bébert.... A toi


----------



## bebert (26 Février 2010)

Indice 1 : on a un problème !


----------



## shogun HD (26 Février 2010)

houston


----------



## Pamoi (26 Février 2010)

wahou ... excellent, l'indice


----------



## bebert (26 Février 2010)

Héhé. à toi shogun


----------



## shogun HD (26 Février 2010)

indice: bonjour monsieur ................


----------



## SPIDEY (26 Février 2010)

Hé ça part en vrille ici


----------



## Pamoi (27 Février 2010)

Un parking en europe ?
Si oui: Allemagne ?
Si non: Etats Unis ?


----------



## shogun HD (27 Février 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Un parking en europe ?
> Si oui: Allemagne ?
> Si non: Etats Unis ?


 
nan

oui 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h56 ----------




SPIDEY a dit:


> Hé ça part en vrille ici


 

de temps en temps il y a comme qui dirait un vent de folie .............


----------



## bebert (27 Février 2010)

C'est le siège d'une grande entreprise ? Un studio de cinéma ?


----------



## Pamoi (27 Février 2010)

Cote est ?
Cote ouest ?

Seattle / Redmond  ?


----------



## bebert (27 Février 2010)

Paramount


----------



## Pamoi (27 Février 2010)

Mais comment fait il ???


----------



## shogun HD (27 Février 2010)

bebert a dit:


> Paramount


 


yeap 

les studios de la paramout qui ont abrité les tournages de nombreuse séries TV us et celle que j'adore mission impossible!!!!!!!:love:

bravo bebert à toi maintenant !!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h41 ----------




Pamoi a dit:


> Mais comment fait il ???


 

avec la voix de michel chevalet ...........................

un bebert en action sur jouons google earth comment ça marche 
c'est très simple 200 litres de café 20000 pages web consultées 2000 tours du monde sur google eath 

et voilà le résultat une énigme trouvé en moins de 24 h 


merci michel chevalet

merci bebert


----------



## Pamoi (27 Février 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> un bebert en action sur jouons google earth comment ça marche
> c'est très simple 200 litres de café 20000 pages web consultées 2000 tours du monde sur google eath
> 
> et voilà le résultat une énigme trouvé en moins de 24 h



Efficace !!


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Février 2010)

Probablement qu'enrichi est une histoire d'uranium ! En Iran c'est à la mode, les sites d'enrichissement ...


----------



## shogun HD (27 Février 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Probablement qu'enrichi est une histoire d'uranium ! En Iran c'est à la mode, les sites d'enrichissement ...


 

c'est pas grave on a la carte......................


----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Probablement qu'enrichi est une histoire d'uranium ! En Iran c'est à la mode, les sites d'enrichissement ...



Gnéééé???


----------



## Pamoi (27 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Gnéééé???



Oui, il a des absences, des fois, not' JPP ...


----------



## bebert (27 Février 2010)

Indice 1 : c'est chaud par là


----------



## MacSedik (27 Février 2010)

C'est en Amérique du nord? Un volcan?


----------



## Pamoi (27 Février 2010)

Moyen-Orient ?


----------



## bebert (27 Février 2010)

indice 2 : amérique du sud


----------



## SPIDEY (27 Février 2010)

voilou


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Février 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Oui, il a des absences, des fois, not' JPP ...



Ouais alors :rateau: Avec l'âge les neurones ralentissent


----------



## bebert (27 Février 2010)

à toi Spidey


----------



## SPIDEY (27 Février 2010)

Indice 1: décharge


----------



## shogun HD (27 Février 2010)

Un atol ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h43 ----------

Mururoa ??


----------



## MacSedik (28 Février 2010)

En Europe?


----------



## SPIDEY (28 Février 2010)

Pas Europe proche d'une ile
Indice 2: 3,5 kilomètres carrés


----------



## SPIDEY (28 Février 2010)

capacité: 63 millions de m3
crée en 1987


----------



## shogun HD (28 Février 2010)

je vois des bacs de stockage dans l'image ............... c'est un métier inspecteur


un rapport avec une raffienrie ???????? ou usine chimique ?????par rapport à la forme des bacs ..................


----------



## SPIDEY (28 Février 2010)

Non c'est une immense décharge ou plutôt et ce sera je pense mon dernière indice un site d'enfouissement


----------



## bebert (1 Mars 2010)

Afrique ?


----------



## SPIDEY (1 Mars 2010)

Asie


----------



## shogun HD (2 Mars 2010)

enfouissement de C02?


----------



## SPIDEY (3 Mars 2010)

Non de déchets
Indice: Singapour 
Si après ça vous trouvez pas


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Non de déchets
> Indice: Singapour
> Si après ça vous trouvez pas



Ah ouais avec ça on *trouve*


----------



## SPIDEY (3 Mars 2010)

Yes 
tu as été le plus rapide à toi la main 
plus d'infos sur ce site ici

http://translate.google.fr/translat...7gEwAA&prev=/search?q=pulau+sakeng&hl=fr&sa=G


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2010)

C'est reparti, pour une réplique.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mars 2010)

Rapport avec un tremblement de terre ?


----------



## SPIDEY (3 Mars 2010)

Chili ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Rapport avec un tremblement de terre ?



non, aucun.



SPIDEY a dit:


> Chili ?



non.


Regardez bien la capture....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mars 2010)

Ah oui, je n'avais pas fait gaffe.

France ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> France ?



non.



_Guerres napoléoniennes _


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mars 2010)

Ici !

Parizh, Russie.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Ici !





Yes 

A Parizh (russe: &#1055;&#1072;&#1088;&#1080;&#1078;, pour "Paris") dans Nagaybaksky District de l'oblast de Tcheliabinsk.   




A toi !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mars 2010)

Nouvelle énigme :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Indice : petite plage.


----------



## Pamoi (3 Mars 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> A Parizh (russe: &#1055;&#1072;&#1088;&#1080;&#1078;, pour "Paris") dans Nagaybaksky District de l'oblast de Tcheliabinsk.



Le coin a l'air sympa...


----------



## Pamoi (3 Mars 2010)

Concernant l'énigme:
Europe ?
l'indice a un rapport avec une uvre audio/visuelle ?


----------



## shogun HD (3 Mars 2010)

on dirait une île ..................

asie du sud est ?


----------



## SPIDEY (3 Mars 2010)

Bien joué IDuck pour l'énigme precedente j'avais pas vu la Tour Eiffel
Pour la nouvelle: Europe ?


----------



## bebert (3 Mars 2010)

Trouvé !


----------



## SPIDEY (3 Mars 2010)

Obama City


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mars 2010)

Et oui ! 

Pour l"indice, l'explication est simple : en japonais, Obama veut dire "petite plage".

A toi, bebert.


----------



## bebert (4 Mars 2010)

Merci, voici l'énigme suivante :


----------



## Pamoi (4 Mars 2010)

Un observatoire, dans un désert sud-américain ?


----------



## bebert (4 Mars 2010)

trop facile


----------



## SPIDEY (5 Mars 2010)

Hé ben ça traine pas ici  !!!
A Pamoi donc


----------



## bebert (5 Mars 2010)

En même temps, c'est comme si j'avais mis la tour Eiffel...


----------



## Pamoi (5 Mars 2010)

bebert a dit:


> En même temps, c'est comme si j'avais mis la tour Eiffel...



ben voilà...pour une fois que je trouve un truc, vlan...c'est parceque c'était facile..........
La vie est trop injuste....  

edit: pour ceux qui n'ont pas suivi, l'énigme précédente c'est *là*

Bon la nouvelle (facile) , avec son indice: 
Bière allemande


----------



## bebert (5 Mars 2010)

Duff ?


----------



## Pamoi (5 Mars 2010)

pas le bon continent...


----------



## shogun HD (5 Mars 2010)

Asie ????


----------



## Pamoi (6 Mars 2010)

yep !!!


----------



## bebert (7 Mars 2010)

Un autre indice ptetre ?


----------



## Pamoi (7 Mars 2010)

Avec la combinaison des 2 indices au-dessus, c'était pourtant facile.... :hein:

Autre indice: Vieille bavaroise...


----------



## SPIDEY (7 Mars 2010)

La bière de marque Tsingtao est une bière produite en Chine, dans la ville de Qingdao, souvent orthographiée aussi Tsingtao


----------



## Pamoi (7 Mars 2010)

*Qingdao*, ancienne colonie Allemande
Ce que je trouvais intéressant, c'est les 3 avions sur le quai....

Bravo Spidey !!!

A toi


----------



## SPIDEY (7 Mars 2010)

voilou
pas trop dur


----------



## shogun HD (7 Mars 2010)

effectivement


----------



## SPIDEY (7 Mars 2010)

Noooon


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> voilou
> pas trop dur



Lisbonne


----------



## shogun HD (7 Mars 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Noooon


 

ouiiiiiiii 

une enigme rapide


----------



## bebert (7 Mars 2010)

C'est où ?


----------



## SPIDEY (7 Mars 2010)

bonne question Bebert mais tu crois qu'il va nous donner la réponse 
en revanche un indice


----------



## bebert (7 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Ce que je trouvais intéressant, c'est les 3 avions sur le quai....



Ben c'est des hydravions, non ?


----------



## shogun HD (7 Mars 2010)

pas loin de l'énigme précédente de spidey


----------



## Pamoi (7 Mars 2010)

bebert a dit:


> Ben c'est des hydravions, non ?



:rose: me rappelle plus du type des avions ... (j'ai eu un problème de disque, et j'ai perdu le dossier des énigmes....) Ca va me revenir..... enfin j'espère ...


----------



## SPIDEY (7 Mars 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> pas loin de l'énigme précédente de spidey



vraiment tout proche


----------



## shogun HD (8 Mars 2010)

faut bien jouer un peu nan ?

bon ça vien la nouvelle


----------



## SPIDEY (8 Mars 2010)

Hé c'est toi qu'on attend depuis hier 
la voici pas d'indice pour l'instant car vous aller encore trouver dans les minutes qui suivent


----------



## SPIDEY (9 Mars 2010)

Bon Shogun viens de me livrer la réponse plus vite que chronopost via pm 
libre à lui de la donner ici sinon je donnerais un indice


----------



## shogun HD (9 Mars 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Bon Shogun viens de me livrer la réponse plus vite que chronopost via pm
> libre à lui de la donner ici sinon je donnerais un indice


 
avec l'aimable autorisation de spidey 

indice: jango


----------



## SPIDEY (9 Mars 2010)

Hé c'est mon énigme c'est toi qui donne les indices, le comble :rateau:
indice supplémentaire: pas le même continent que l'indice précedent


----------



## bebert (9 Mars 2010)

Edwards


----------



## shogun HD (9 Mars 2010)

bien joué 

oups désolé spidey (tu m'as encore piqué mon idée sur le jeu du post......................)


----------



## SPIDEY (9 Mars 2010)

Bien joué Bebert à toi la main
Desolé Shogun décidément ça fait 2 fois


----------



## bebert (10 Mars 2010)

Merci ! Je poste un nouveau truc dès que possible...


----------



## bebert (11 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir ! Voici ma nouvelle énigme.
Indice : c'est le croisement de la 265è rue et de la 466è avenue


----------



## SPIDEY (11 Mars 2010)

Bigre pas évident !
voilà
http://maps.google.fr/maps?hl=fr&q=croisement 265è rue 466è avenue&oq=&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl


----------



## SPIDEY (11 Mars 2010)

je crois pas que mon lien soit valide donc une petite capture


----------



## shogun HD (11 Mars 2010)

bravo


----------



## bebert (11 Mars 2010)

Il est doué !


----------



## Pamoi (11 Mars 2010)

Je débarque, et je comprends rien à tout ça ...... 

En tous cas, bravo Spidey


----------



## bebert (11 Mars 2010)

ben encore une fois, tout était dans l'indice, et accessoirement google...


----------



## SPIDEY (11 Mars 2010)

Ah bon 
moi qui pensez avoir fait un exploit 
ou comment se débarrasser d'une énigme n'est ce pas Bebert


----------



## SPIDEY (11 Mars 2010)

Bon j'ai pointé le doigt et je suis tombé la dessus 
indice: Volcan


----------



## MacSedik (12 Mars 2010)

en europe?


----------



## SPIDEY (12 Mars 2010)

Oui Europe (Nord de l'Europe )


----------



## Pamoi (12 Mars 2010)

Sur une ile ?


----------



## SPIDEY (12 Mars 2010)

Yes


----------



## Pamoi (13 Mars 2010)

*Vestmannaeyjar

*


----------



## SPIDEY (13 Mars 2010)

Bien joué Pamoi à toi la main


----------



## Pamoi (13 Mars 2010)

La nouvelle:
indice: 2è sur la liste


----------



## MacSedik (13 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> *Vestmannaeyjar
> 
> *



 chapeau! 

alors pour ton énigme, il y'a un stade de BaseBall donc ça doit être aux USA?


----------



## Pamoi (13 Mars 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> chapeau!


Merci 



MacSedik a dit:


> alors pour ton énigme, il y'a un stade de BaseBall donc ça doit être aux USA?


nan, nan ...


----------



## MacSedik (13 Mars 2010)

c'est en Asie? (Japon? ils adorent le Baseball là-bas) 
ou au Canada peut-être?


----------



## Pamoi (13 Mars 2010)

Japon, ça me paraît pas mal ...


----------



## bebert (13 Mars 2010)

Nagasaki


----------



## MacSedik (13 Mars 2010)

bon bah bravo Bebert!


----------



## Pamoi (13 Mars 2010)

bebert a dit:


> Nagasaki



Bravo Bebert !! 
C'est l'endroit de l'explosion de "Fat Man", la 2è bombe ... 

PS: mention spéciale à MacSedik !! re-


----------



## MacSedik (13 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> PS: mention spéciale à MacSedik !! re-



 merci! 

J'étais pas loin je croyais que c'était Hiroshima, dans un premier temps...


----------



## bebert (13 Mars 2010)

Ça devrait pas être trop dur à trouver...


----------



## shogun HD (13 Mars 2010)

terminal d'un aéroport ????????


----------



## Pamoi (13 Mars 2010)

bebert a dit:


> Ça devrait pas être trop dur à trouver...



ouais ouais ... facile à dire

C'est où ?


----------



## shogun HD (13 Mars 2010)

pas pékin et pas shangai :mouais:


----------



## bebert (13 Mars 2010)

Ah on ne fait plus les malins lorsqu'il n'y a plus d'indice ! 
Ce n'est pas un terminal et ce n'est pas en Chine.


----------



## shogun HD (13 Mars 2010)

architecture ???


----------



## Pamoi (13 Mars 2010)

Asie ?
Usa ?
Amerique du Sud ?
Europe ?
Australie ?
Antartique ?
Papouasie ?
Espagne ?
Paris ?


----------



## bebert (14 Mars 2010)

Un architecte a conçu ce bâtiment. 
C'est en Europe mais pas à Paris, ni en Espagne.


----------



## SPIDEY (14 Mars 2010)

bebert a dit:


> Un architecte a conçu ce bâtiment.


c'est fou ce que l'on peut apprendre sur ce forum 
cet edifice se trouve dans une capitale ?


----------



## MacSedik (14 Mars 2010)

c'est à Londres ?


----------



## bebert (14 Mars 2010)

C'est dans une capitale mais pas Londres. Je sens que mon énigme ne va pas passer la journée...


----------



## SPIDEY (14 Mars 2010)

Effectivement


----------



## SPIDEY (14 Mars 2010)

plus d'infos ici 
http://translate.google.fr/translat...ptbahnhof+(Berlin)&hl=fr&client=safari&rls=en


----------



## bebert (14 Mars 2010)

Tu es descendu trop bas ! Il faut remonter 2 niveaux plus haut... 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berlin_Hauptbahnhof

Je chipote... à toi !


----------



## SPIDEY (14 Mars 2010)

Merci Bebert 
voilà un indice pour ne pas vous laisser dans le flou: En Europe


----------



## Pamoi (14 Mars 2010)

Dans une capitale ?


----------



## SPIDEY (14 Mars 2010)

j'ai eu peur je ccroyais que tu me donnais la réponse, Shogun m'a traumatisé 
oui capitale
ça devrait aller vite


----------



## shogun HD (14 Mars 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> j'ai eu peur je ccroyais que tu me donnais la réponse, Shogun m'a traumatisé
> oui capitale
> ça devrait aller vite


 

je ne suis pas loin...............

musée ou grande salle de spectacle en *europe* ?:mouais:(merci pamoi)


----------



## Pamoi (14 Mars 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> musée en asie ?:mouais:



 pfff ... 

L'araignée a dit: En Europe ...


----------



## SPIDEY (14 Mars 2010)

Petite forme Shogun: ni l'un ni l'autre même si on y trouve des musées à l'intérieur
Pamoi pas la peine d'en rajouter une couche 

indice suivant: sur la facade on peut y voir:


----------



## shogun HD (15 Mars 2010)

indice: newton en a fait


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Mars 2010)

Du jus de pomme ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h37 ----------




jp.pilet a dit:


> Du jus de pomme ?



si oui c'est un coin de Normandie


----------



## SPIDEY (15 Mars 2010)

C'est chez Pamoi 
En France ?


----------



## Pamoi (15 Mars 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> C'est chez Pamoi



T'as reconnu grâce aux 2 piscines ?? 

En Angleterre ?


----------



## shogun HD (15 Mars 2010)

Pas en Normandie 
mais en France.


----------



## MacSedik (15 Mars 2010)

On en est où là?





SPIDEY a dit:


> Petite forme Shogun: ni l'un ni l'autre même si on y trouve des musées à l'intérieur
> Pamoi pas la peine d'en rajouter une couche
> 
> indice suivant: sur la facade on peut y voir:



c'est pas un pays de l'Est? genre Pologne? Varsovie?


----------



## shogun HD (15 Mars 2010)

L énigme de précédente était    
En Pologne maintenant on est en France


----------



## Pamoi (15 Mars 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> L énigme de précédente était en Pologne
> maintenant on est en France



Chez Pamoi, parait-il.

A part ça, non...j'ai pas trop d'idée


----------



## shogun HD (15 Mars 2010)

indice 2: alchimiste (activité de newton)


----------



## SPIDEY (15 Mars 2010)

Département du Cher ?


----------



## shogun HD (15 Mars 2010)

Nan pas le cher

associé ce que vous voyez sur la photo avec alchimiste


----------



## Pamoi (16 Mars 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> ce que vous voyez sur la photo



C'est quoi ? des vignes ? 

Région Champenoise, Sud Ouest, Bourgogne ?

Edit: C'est dur ton truc !!!


----------



## SPIDEY (16 Mars 2010)

des vignes des arbres des jardins bref la campagne !
J'vois rien à associer avec un alchimiste

---------- Post added at 08h23 ---------- Previous post was at 08h06 ----------

Plus dans le sud est ?
Bouches du Rhone ?


----------



## shogun HD (16 Mars 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> des vignes des arbres des jardins bref la campagne !
> J'vois rien à associer avec un alchimiste


 


tu as fait le plus dur vignes arbres jardin tu n'as plus qu'à assembler alchimiste avec un de ces mots et hop ............................

bonne journée les gars...................


----------



## Pamoi (16 Mars 2010)

Ah oui .... ca devient plus facile ...


----------



## shogun HD (16 Mars 2010)

Bouches du Rhône un mas


----------



## Pamoi (16 Mars 2010)

tu ne me sembles pas très concentré ...


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Mars 2010)

Jardins de l'alchimiste


----------



## Pamoi (16 Mars 2010)

Heureux de te revoir, Nouvoul  




Pamoi a dit:


> Ah oui .... ca devient plus facile ...



!!! --->


----------



## shogun HD (16 Mars 2010)

Bravo pamoi !!!!!

Désolé le séisme chilien a du m'affecter j ai un décalage de post;-)))))))

bon a toi


----------



## SPIDEY (16 Mars 2010)

j'étais pas loin mais ce matin j'ai pas eu le temps de m'y pencher d'un peu plus près
Bravo Nouvoul


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Bravo Nouvoul





Ah mais non ! 


Bravo Pamoi !!!


----------



## SPIDEY (16 Mars 2010)

Oui j'ai un train de retard 
Bon ben bravo à tous les deux bandes de jaloux 
la main à Pamoi donc


----------



## Pamoi (16 Mars 2010)

Merci les amis 

Bon, retour à la nature...


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Mars 2010)

Un indice, c'est mer ou océan ?
J'ai peur de me noyer dans Gebco et de patauger là: http://www.google.fr/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=retour+à+la+nature&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&redir_esc=&ei=8cGfS_rXIMfKjAeE6e3wDQ
Je repasserai à l'occasion voir l'avancement


----------



## Pamoi (16 Mars 2010)

retour à la nature, c'est pas vraiment un indice...ou alors tendencieux et politiquement très incorrect.   

Autre indice: Pelé.

ocean (réponse à la question de Nouvoul)


----------



## bebert (16 Mars 2010)

Brésil ? Sur une île ?


----------



## Pamoi (16 Mars 2010)

bebert a dit:


> Brésil ? Sur une île ?



pour une fois que c'est une question, et non la réponse ....  :

ni l'un ni l'autre !!


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Mars 2010)

France ?


----------



## Pamoi (17 Mars 2010)

non non 

un indice dès que je reviens


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2010)

Hawaï ?


Ah non pas sur une ile...


----------



## SPIDEY (17 Mars 2010)

Moi aussi j'avoue être un peu pommé 
Un indice Pamoi tu as eu le temps de changer ton avatar tu peux avoir le temps de nous éclaircir avec un indice supplémentaire


----------



## Pamoi (18 Mars 2010)

Indice: Bob Hope

et tiens, encore un autre: District 9

Un autre au prochain tour, mais il ne devrait pas y avoir besoin


----------



## SPIDEY (18 Mars 2010)

Yep trouvé mais pas le temps je file bosser
entre midi et deux si personne d'ici là


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2010)

Bon, alors merci Spidey....   


*Ici ?*


----------



## Pamoi (18 Mars 2010)

Bravo, à toi wormeyes


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2010)

OK , merci ! 


La suite, indice: Bucéphale


----------



## SPIDEY (18 Mars 2010)

Arf trop tard
nouvelle énigme: en Europe ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Arf trop tard
> nouvelle énigme: en Europe ?



Historiquement oui, géographiquement non.


----------



## SPIDEY (18 Mars 2010)

j'aime ce genre de réponse ça nous éclaire vachement 
donc ce n'est pas en Europe peut être une idée : Pakistan ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> j'aime ce genre de réponse ça nous éclaire vachement
> donc ce n'est pas en Europe peut être une idée : Pakistan ?



 

Pourtant c'est clair. Ah non ?

Alors peut-être que l'on pourra situer cet endroit comme bientôt en Europe communautaire mais effectivement aujourd'hui c'est en Asie mineure. 
Mais aussi cet endroit revêt une signification considérable pour comprendre le développement de la civilisation européenne à létape de ses premiers balbutiements...


----------



## Pamoi (18 Mars 2010)

Donc Turquie ? ?

Mais ceci dit.... la Turquie ...  géographiquement pas trop, historiquement encore moins 

*Troie*


----------



## SPIDEY (18 Mars 2010)

Turquie ?
un coup de retard bien joué Pamoi


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2010)

Oui Turquie.

«Historiquement» est à placer dans le cadre que ce lieu a fait partie intégrante de la mythologie grecque, donc.... mais bon au vu que tout le monde n'est pas d'accord je te renvoie *là*.


Reste que le lieu se trouve à moins de 10 km de l'Europe telle que tu l'entends. 





Bien vu Pamoi, à toi !


----------



## Pamoi (18 Mars 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> Oui Turquie.
> 
> Bien vu Pamoi, à toi !



Merci Cher Maïtre 

Indice: s'étend sur 35 hectares


----------



## shogun HD (18 Mars 2010)

cité des arts et des sciences de valence en espagne


----------



## Pamoi (18 Mars 2010)

Merci Shogun, j'avais pas trouvé de 2è indice  

A toi


----------



## shogun HD (18 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Merci Shogun, j'avais pas trouvé de 2è indice
> 
> A toi


 

merci pamoi (ton ancien avatar était plus sympa)

énigme a suivre .......................


----------



## Pamoi (18 Mars 2010)

(trop jaune .....)


----------



## shogun HD (18 Mars 2010)

indice : 1982


----------



## Pamoi (18 Mars 2010)

Europe ?
1982 année de construction ?


----------



## shogun HD (18 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Europe ?
> 1982 année de construction ?


 

nan
oui


----------



## SPIDEY (18 Mars 2010)

voilou 
Epcot parc à thèmes à Orlando (Floride)


----------



## shogun HD (19 Mars 2010)

bravo spidey  quelle rapidité 

appelé epcot center au bébut ville futuriste voulu par walt disney


bon à toi


----------



## SPIDEY (19 Mars 2010)

Merci 
desolé pour le retard, le taf toujours le taf
une nouvelle énigme:


----------



## Pamoi (19 Mars 2010)

Europe ?
Usa ?


----------



## hellbola (19 Mars 2010)

Très fort sentiment que ce soit en Hollande, ça ressemble beaucoup, je vais fouiller de ce coté là


----------



## shogun HD (19 Mars 2010)

mouais ................. 

il est en haut le nord ?

même pas un indice rien nada queue de chie peau de ...............


----------



## SPIDEY (19 Mars 2010)

Pas en Hollande en tout cas
bon un indice pour Shogun qui rale 
plusieurs localités aux USA portent le même nom que cette ville


----------



## shogun HD (20 Mars 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> plusieurs localités aux USA portent le même nom que cette ville


 

et bien y'en a un paquet dans ce cas là :rateau:


----------



## SPIDEY (20 Mars 2010)

mon énigme est en Europe


----------



## shogun HD (20 Mars 2010)

Paris


----------



## SPIDEY (20 Mars 2010)

Nan pas en France


----------



## Pamoi (20 Mars 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Nan pas en France



Ni aux Pays Bas.

Espagne ?
Allemagne ?
Italie ?


----------



## SPIDEY (20 Mars 2010)

NON
NON
OUI 
NON


----------



## bebert (20 Mars 2010)

Hamburg


----------



## shogun HD (20 Mars 2010)

grillé:rateau:


----------



## SPIDEY (20 Mars 2010)

Bien joué Bebert à toi la main


----------



## bebert (20 Mars 2010)

Mais que font tous ces bateaux ?


----------



## SPIDEY (20 Mars 2010)

Bonne question 
Mer ?
Océan ?


----------



## shogun HD (20 Mars 2010)

De passer un canal ??


----------



## bebert (21 Mars 2010)

Oui ils attendent de passer un canal, mais lequel ?


----------



## shogun HD (21 Mars 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> De passer un canal ??


 


ou de passer l'une des écluse  du canal de panama


----------



## bebert (21 Mars 2010)

C'est cela même !


----------



## shogun HD (21 Mars 2010)

indice: menthe citron


----------



## Pamoi (21 Mars 2010)

Pays méditerranéen, donc ...

... Italie ?


----------



## shogun HD (21 Mars 2010)

Italie ? Nan


----------



## Pamoi (21 Mars 2010)

Espagne 
Maroc
Grece

ou

Autre indice


----------



## SPIDEY (21 Mars 2010)

Je rajoute:FRANCE ?


----------



## shogun HD (21 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Espagne
> Maroc
> Grece
> 
> ...


 
nan 
nan
nan

et 

nan

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h04 ----------



SPIDEY a dit:


> Je rajoute:FRANCE ?


 

nan


indice :eau gazeuse sucre


----------



## Pamoi (21 Mars 2010)

A part la recette du Mojito, t'aurais pas plutôt un indice sérieux ??


----------



## shogun HD (21 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> A part la recette du Mojito, t'aurais pas plutôt un indice sérieux ??


 



manque un indice ...................................
le dernier ingrédient qui va avec la paille et les glaçons pour finir le mojito par exemple
mais il va vous mener droit au but.

*il n y a qu'une seule marque pour aller dans un vrai mojito *


----------



## SPIDEY (21 Mars 2010)

Ben le Rhum 
direction Cuba pour voir si je ne trouve rien de ressemblant à ton énigme 

---------- Post added at 16h44 ---------- Previous post was at 16h38 ----------

Voilà
http://maps.google.fr/maps?hl=fr&q=...1090579884&resnum=0&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl


----------



## SPIDEY (21 Mars 2010)

Comme d'hab mon lien est bidon une capture d'écran c'est plus simple


----------



## shogun HD (21 Mars 2010)

bravo spidey  pil poil l'endroit de la bodegita del medio où j'ai pu en savourer un certain nombre.

manque plus que compai segundo et hop on y est............

et bien à toi spidey


----------



## SPIDEY (21 Mars 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> bravo spidey  pil poil l'endroit de la bodegita del medio où j'ai pu en savourer un certain nombre.


Veinard 
une petite nouvelle


----------



## shogun HD (21 Mars 2010)

un petit indice..........


----------



## bebert (21 Mars 2010)

Mosquée ?


----------



## SPIDEY (21 Mars 2010)

Oui Bebert


----------



## SPIDEY (22 Mars 2010)

nouvel indice: granit rose


----------



## shogun HD (22 Mars 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> nouvel indice: granit rose


 


c'est sur la ôte de granit rose que l 'on trouve les plus belles églises..................
...............................................................................................se sont des églises bretonnes!!!!(les nones tropos dans l'album la mission)

bonne journée


----------



## SPIDEY (23 Mars 2010)

grand prix F1 dans ce pays


----------



## MacSedik (23 Mars 2010)

Dubai?


----------



## Pamoi (23 Mars 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Dubai?



ou Abu Dhabi, 
Turquie, 
Malaisie, 
Singapour .....


----------



## SPIDEY (23 Mars 2010)

Non
Non 
OUI 
Non
forcement dans le lot


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

Si c'est en malaisie , ta capture n'est pas orientée sur le nord....   

Comment veux-tu qu'on trouve après ça ??


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mars 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Comme d'hab mon lien est bidon


Dans le bandeau bleu au dessus des carte il y'a une rubrique "Lien"...Pomme C + Pomme V.. tout ça quoi...


----------



## SPIDEY (23 Mars 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> Si c'est en malaisie , ta capture n'est pas orientée sur le nord....
> 
> Comment veux-tu qu'on trouve après ça ??


tu chipotes 
bien joué à toi la main


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> tu chipotes



Nan, nan  


En regardant ta capture, et suivant l'orientation de la Mosquée, elle ne pouvait pas logiquement se trouver en Malaise. Orientée de la sorte elle se trouverait obligatoirement soit au Kazahkstan, Turkmenistan, Ouzbekistan, ou sur cette ligne.... .

Quand l'indice de lieu se trouve déjà inclus dans la capture, ça évite pas mal de supputations aléatoires...  


A de suite pour la suite.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

Parfois avec des ânes, parfois avec des bateaux, là c'est avec des chevaux.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mars 2010)

Sienna


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Sienna




Mouarfff !!!!! 


2 misérables minutes.... 


Bon , à toi jpmiss


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mars 2010)

Allez zou!
Indice: bientôt le Week End


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

Et tu le passes *là* ton week-end ?


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mars 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> Et tu le passes *là* ton week-end ?


Bah nan mais avant le WE c'est vendredi 

Bon bah j'ai fait que passer, à toi


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

Et hop !

Indice: 2xRongo


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Mars 2010)

Ile de Pâques


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Ile de Pâques



Bien vu ! A toi


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Mars 2010)

Indice: boules de billard
edit: pas sûr que je puisse venir constater la progression de vos recherches pendant quelques heures


----------



## MacSedik (23 Mars 2010)

En Europe?
Asie?
Amérique du nord?


----------



## shogun HD (23 Mars 2010)

un rapport avec le snooker ?

Ronnie o sullivan dans ses oeuvres...............moins de 10 mn pour nettoyer la table

record toujours valable à ce jour  le score parfait à savoir 147

[YOUTUBE]btmB-p_0QFg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SPIDEY (23 Mars 2010)

ça va à 100 à l'heure aujourd'hui 
je m'absente une après midi et 3 énigme de plus !!!


----------



## MacSedik (23 Mars 2010)

t'as vu ça l'ADSL fait des merveilles...


----------



## SPIDEY (23 Mars 2010)

Association Des Supers Leopards


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Mars 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> un rapport avec le snooker ?



Brièvement de passage avant d'aller prendre mon quart sur le pont (ce n'est pas un indice ): aucun rapport, crâne d'uf 
A demain donc  :sleep:


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Mars 2010)

Bon, personne 
Pourtant je sais que nous avons quelques experts en coupage de cheveux en 4


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2010)

Bon bin c'est pas non plus la diversité de tes indices qui va nous faire avancer... 


3 qui tournent autour de la calvitie... 


On cherche quoi, la dernière demeure de Yul ?


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Mars 2010)

Effectivement ça tourne autour des cheveux, mais pas Yul.
J'attends encore un peu pour offrir un indice visuel


----------



## SPIDEY (24 Mars 2010)

Celle de Kojak 
Perso je vois pas plutôt flou les indices


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Mars 2010)

Je vous ai dit "boules de billards, crânes d'ufs, couper les cheveux en quatre", sur l'image il y a quand même un bâtiment qui ne ressemble pas à une piste d'atterrissage sur l'île de Pâques 
Monsieur m'a posé une question:
"En Europe?
Asie?
Amérique du nord?"
Je dirais que ce n'est pas dans un continent 
Sur ce, je  :sleep: journées longues, courtes nuits  (ce n'est pas un indice sauf celui du sommeil qui m'envahit )


----------



## Pamoi (24 Mars 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Je dirais que ce n'est pas dans un continent


ça ne veut rien dire, ça ... 
"sur un continent" ou "dans un contenant" ...
Donc, plus on a d'indices, moins on y voit clair ... serait-ce le macinside Syndrome ??


----------



## SPIDEY (24 Mars 2010)

Pas un continent
Une ile ???
même si c'est une ile elle est forcément rattachée à un continent


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Mars 2010)

Un sous-continent, Çiva pas mal et Vichnou la paix 
Je file quelques heures, potassez bien


----------



## MacSedik (25 Mars 2010)

Bombay?
Dharamsala?
New delhi?
Calcutta?
Chennai?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2010)

Bon c'est quoi, un monastère bouddhiste ?


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Mars 2010)

Temple, Andra-Pradesh


----------



## Pamoi (25 Mars 2010)

Bon, ben MacSedik si t'as envie de prendre la main ...


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Mars 2010)

Je crois que j'ai donné assez d'indices; pour résumer: temple où on se fait couper les cheveux, mondialement connu, reportages divers à la télé 
Pas question d'abandonner ni de passer la main, c'est pas du jeu


----------



## SPIDEY (25 Mars 2010)

j'ai bien failli capitulé :rateau:


----------



## Pamoi (25 Mars 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Je crois que j'ai donné assez d'indices; pour résumer: temple où on se fait couper les cheveux, mondialement connu, reportages divers à la télé
> Pas question d'abandonner ni de passer la main, c'est pas du jeu



Ben oui, mais depuis le temps, il pourrait prendre un peu la main MacSedik ... En plus, j'avais pas d'idée (comme d'hab ...)


----------



## shogun HD (25 Mars 2010)

en inde ???


----------



## MacSedik (25 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Bon, ben MacSedik si t'as envie de prendre la main ...



oops oui je croyais que c'était mon tour sorry ...:rose:


----------



## Pamoi (25 Mars 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Pamoi a dit:
> 
> 
> > Bon, ben MacSedik si t'as envie de prendre la main ...
> ...



euh .... enfin sous-entendu: après avoir répondu à l'énigme .....


----------



## SPIDEY (25 Mars 2010)

Heu, je veux bien passer la main à Mac mais il me semble avoir répondu à l'énigme


----------



## MacSedik (25 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> euh .... enfin sous-entendu: après avoir répondu à l'énigme .....



Après avoir lu les posts...  il me semble que SPIDEY a trouvé l'endroit. 
à ton tour SPIDEY (mon tour viendra )


----------



## SPIDEY (25 Mars 2010)

Si tu veux reprendre ton énigme c'est avec plaisir


----------



## MacSedik (25 Mars 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Si tu veux reprendre ton énigme c'est avec plaisir



Merci  (je suis allé un peu vite sur ce coup-ci), 
donc je vais re-poster l'endroit qu'il faut trouver.



indice : Shuttleworth.


----------



## SPIDEY (25 Mars 2010)

c'est celui qui c'est offert un voyage dans l'espace si je ne me trompe pas !
USA ?
Europe ?
Afrique du Sud ?


----------



## MacSedik (25 Mars 2010)

Oui exact Mark Shuttleworth ,

c'est pas aux USA, ni en Afrique du Sud (son pays natal). 
c'est bien en Europe.


----------



## Pamoi (26 Mars 2010)

France ?
Allemagne ?
Angleterre ?
Autre ?
ou, euh ... Suisse ?


----------



## MacSedik (26 Mars 2010)

France : non
Allemagne : non 
Angleterre : pas loin 
Suisse : niet, mais ils partagent beaucoup de choses avec les suisses...


----------



## bebert (26 Mars 2010)

Irlande, écosse, galles ?


----------



## MacSedik (26 Mars 2010)

bebert a dit:


> Irlande, écosse, galles ?



Non pas  l'Irlande.
Pas l'Ecosse ni le Pays de Galles. 

Indices : triskèle et Ubuntu.


----------



## Pamoi (26 Mars 2010)

*Ile De Man ?*


----------



## MacSedik (26 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> *Ile De Man ?*



Exact 

Ile de Man dont le drapeau porte un triskèle et où se situe la société Canonical Ltd. qui fait la promotion d'ubuntu.  

à toi !


----------



## SPIDEY (26 Mars 2010)

Bien joué Pamoi je me doutais que c'était par là j'ai d'ailleurs survolé l'île mais sans approfondir par manque de temps


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Bien joué Pamoi je me doutais que c'était par là j'ai d'ailleurs survolé l'île mais sans approfondir par manque de temps



Ha ouais.... ça devient de + en + plus pointu. Le hazard ménant...


----------



## Pamoi (27 Mars 2010)

Une facile, vite fait ...
Indice: Gare au Scania de Jørgen


----------



## shogun HD (27 Mars 2010)

effectivement la tour prend scania en danemark


----------



## Pamoi (27 Mars 2010)

1er arrivé, 1er servi .... 

Bravo, à toi Shogun


----------



## shogun HD (27 Mars 2010)

merci pamoi


attention indice visuel


----------



## MacSedik (27 Mars 2010)

en France? (dans le sud). l'indice n'aide pas vraiment...


----------



## macinside (27 Mars 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> indice: menthe citron



Nice ?


----------



## shogun HD (27 Mars 2010)

indice: mécanisme

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h42 ----------




macinside a dit:


> Nice ?


 


ou menton :rateau:


----------



## Pamoi (27 Mars 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Nice ?



 

t'as pas plutôt un truc sur le feu, *par là* ???  



shogun HD a dit:


> indice: mécanisme



mécan[isthme] de Panama ? :hein: ... Amerique du Sud ?

PS: j - 1 !!!


----------



## shogun HD (27 Mars 2010)

Excellent pamoi !!!!!!
Amérique du sud ? Nan


----------



## Pamoi (27 Mars 2010)

Amérique du Nord, Arabie ??


----------



## shogun HD (27 Mars 2010)

Amérique du Nord, Arabie ??
Nan nan

concentrez vous sur le mécanisme cher ami ;-))))


----------



## SPIDEY (27 Mars 2010)

Encore faudrait il savoir ce que cela représente !
Un braquet de vélo 
A ce propos la roue tourne pour l'OM champion  de la Ligue :love:


----------



## MacSedik (27 Mars 2010)

station de désalinisation ? dans le sud (de la France?) 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h15 ----------




SPIDEY a dit:


> Encore faudrait il savoir ce que cela représente !
> Un braquet de vélo
> A ce propos la roue tourne pour l'OM champion  de la Ligue :love:



Bravo à l'OM et bon courage à Bordeaux en ligue des champions.


----------



## shogun HD (28 Mars 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> station de désalinisation ? dans le sud (de la France?)
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h15 ----------
> 
> Bravo à l'OM et bon courage à Bordeaux en ligue des champions.


 
station de désalinisation ? nan

dans le sud (de la France?) nan mais dans le sud


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mars 2010)

Afrique ?
Antartique ?

J'avoue que les indices me laissent un peu froid .... :sleep:


----------



## bebert (28 Mars 2010)

Coeur artificiel ?
Afrique du sud ?


----------



## shogun HD (28 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Afrique ?
> Antartique ?
> 
> J'avoue que les indices me laissent un peu froid .... :sleep:


 

nan 
nan

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h34 ----------




bebert a dit:


> Coeur artificiel ?
> Afrique du sud ?


 
nan 
nan


indice: céleste


----------



## MacSedik (28 Mars 2010)

ça doit être une base de lancement de fusées???


----------



## shogun HD (28 Mars 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> ça doit être une base de lancement de fusées???


 

nan pas base de lancement cette fois ci 


indice: engrenage


----------



## SPIDEY (28 Mars 2010)

Italie?
Espagne ?


----------



## MacSedik (28 Mars 2010)

Engrenage - Céleste,  voilà 2 indices alors ce n'est pas en Afrique ni en Amérique du nord ni en France. 

c'est une île?


----------



## shogun HD (28 Mars 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Engrenage - Céleste, voilà 2 indices alors ce n'est pas en Afrique ni en Amérique du nord ni en France.
> 
> c'est une île?


 

oui


----------



## SPIDEY (28 Mars 2010)

On avance 
En Europe ?
En Afrique ?


----------



## shogun HD (28 Mars 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> On avance
> En Europe ?
> En Afrique ?


 


oui 

nan


----------



## SPIDEY (29 Mars 2010)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machine_d'Anticythère
le mécanisme d'Anticythère


----------



## shogun HD (29 Mars 2010)

bravo spidey 

bon a toi


----------



## SPIDEY (29 Mars 2010)

merci 
voilà:
indice: par dessus


----------



## MacSedik (29 Mars 2010)

Bravo SPIDEY!! 


sinon c'est en Amazonie?


----------



## SPIDEY (29 Mars 2010)

Nan


----------



## shogun HD (29 Mars 2010)

d'un autre coté c'est bientôt la saison


----------



## SPIDEY (29 Mars 2010)

cela aurait été mon dernier indice 
Bien joue Shogun à toi la main 
pour info Pâques vient de l'hébreux Pessa'h (par dessus) d'où mon premier indice 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pâques


----------



## shogun HD (29 Mars 2010)

j'ai retrouvé ce truc ........

indice :  "parlons looping"


----------



## Pamoi (29 Mars 2010)

ah oui, un hangar à Zeppelin... 


Enfin je crois ...


----------



## SPIDEY (29 Mars 2010)

Etats Unis ?


----------



## shogun HD (30 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> ah oui, un hangar à Zeppelin...
> 
> 
> Enfin je crois ...


 

exact mais où? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h02 ----------




SPIDEY a dit:


> Etats Unis ?


 


 oui USA


----------



## Pamoi (30 Mars 2010)

ça ne me revient pas, mais j'ai une photo :






En fait j'ai GE en rade ... tout flou ...


----------



## SPIDEY (30 Mars 2010)

Ce n'était pas en Allemagne ?


----------



## shogun HD (30 Mars 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Ce n'était pas en Allemagne ?


 

pas celui là il y en a eu d'autres..................

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h26 ----------




Pamoi a dit:


> ça ne me revient pas, mais j'ai une photo :
> 
> 
> En fait j'ai GE en rade ... tout flou ...


 

super photo il ressemble bien au notre ............


indice: dans l'une des trois vidéo de l'avion à décollage verticale  

va tomber vite celle la


----------



## Pamoi (30 Mars 2010)

*Moffett Naval Air Station

*Sans avoir besoin d'aller sur *Parlons Looping 
*


----------



## shogun HD (30 Mars 2010)

Bravo pamoi!!! 
 ta photo c est celui de moffet ????

Bon a toi


----------



## Pamoi (30 Mars 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> Bravo pamoi!!!
> ta photo c est celui de moffet ????


Je ne sais pas, je l'ai trouvé par hasard, sans références ... 

Pour l'énigme, j'en poste une rapidement, le temps de trouver un truc rare et difficile


----------



## shogun HD (30 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Je ne sais pas, je l'ai trouvé par hasard, sans références ...
> 
> Pour l'énigme, j'en poste une rapidement, le temps de trouver un truc rare et difficile


 



fissa hein  on est chaud bouillant sur tous les fils en ce moment


----------



## Pamoi (30 Mars 2010)

Selon le v&#339;u fait:


----------



## Hellix06 (31 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Selon le v&#339;u fait:



Ah ouais quand même... violent :hein: Pas d'indices?


----------



## Pamoi (31 Mars 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Ah ouais quand même... violent :hein: Pas d'indices?



Des indices y'en un dans le post ... et plein dans la photo .... 

Et je tiens à dire que cette énigme n'a pas tenu 5 minutes hier soir face à la sagacité de Shogun, qui vous laisse le plaisir de chercher un peu où se situe ce magnique endroit.


----------



## Nouvoul (31 Mars 2010)

La bonne mère
http://maps.google.fr/maps?ll=43.28442,5.3706936&z=17&t=h&hl=fr

Faudra patienter si c'est à mon tour, je dois filer


----------



## Pamoi (31 Mars 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> La bonne mère
> http://maps.google.fr/maps?ll=43.28442,5.3706936&z=17&t=h&hl=fr
> 
> Faudra patienter si c'est à mon tour, je dois filer



pfff  
t'aurais pu laisser les jeunes s'entrainer un peu .... surtout si t'es pas là ...


----------



## MacSedik (31 Mars 2010)

Eh ben ça traîne pas ici...


----------



## Nouvoul (31 Mars 2010)

Vue d'en haut:


----------



## shogun HD (31 Mars 2010)

pas de petit indice monsieur nouvoul ?


----------



## bebert (31 Mars 2010)

C'est pourtant simple ! Il y a le parking des employés, l'accueil des visiteurs, le service compta, l'atelier de fabrication, la cantine, la salle de pause, le bureau du directeur...


----------



## Nouvoul (31 Mars 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> pas de petit indice monsieur nouvoul ?



L'indice était fourni, faut creuser un peu


----------



## shogun HD (1 Avril 2010)

nord de la france ?


----------



## Hellix06 (1 Avril 2010)

En trois lettres? 

Moi aussi j'ai pensé aux mines du nord


----------



## Pamoi (1 Avril 2010)

25 villes ou villages en France qui s'appellent ou qui ont "en-Haut" dans leur nom.
Tous visités, et rien trouvé. C'est en Europe ?


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Avril 2010)

J'arrive, j'arrive 
C'est bien une mine, mon allusion à "faut creuser un peu" ne manquait pas de sel je trouve 
Pas en France, mais bien en Europe.
Un indice, capillotracté comme dit Pamoi: Pâques; je crains que ça ne vous aide guère.


----------



## MacSedik (4 Avril 2010)

C'est en Italie? Suisse?


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Avril 2010)

Un peu plus haut au Nord-Est


----------



## shogun HD (4 Avril 2010)

En autriche


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Avril 2010)

Mansuétude pascale: c'est en Pologne, bien connue pour ses mineurs polonais en France naguère 
Un indice non apparent était aussi inclus dans une de mes précédentes réponses 

@shogun : l'Autriche ne me semble pas tout à fait au nord-est de la Suisse


----------



## bebert (4 Avril 2010)

Wieliczka


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Avril 2010)

Bravo 
Voir les "vues d'en bas", même le lustre de la _cathédrale_ est en sel.
Prendre une petite laine quand même


----------



## shogun HD (4 Avril 2010)

la pologne serait plutôt nord ouest par rapport a la suisse nan?


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> la pologne serait plutôt nord ouest par rapport a la suisse nan?



Les loopings ont dû te faire perdre la boussole 
http://maps.google.fr/maps?ll=48.328879,18.326277&z=5&t=h&hl=fr


----------



## shogun HD (4 Avril 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Les loopings ont dû te faire perdre la boussole


----------



## bebert (5 Avril 2010)

Mais que font-ils ?


----------



## shogun HD (5 Avril 2010)

ils jouent au criket ou aux boules en angleterre ????


----------



## MacSedik (5 Avril 2010)

Oui effectivement Shogun HD c'est des terrains de Crickets,  est-ce en G-B? ou dans un pays du Commonwealth??


----------



## bebert (5 Avril 2010)

Oui c'est ça. C'est un sport tellement populaire qu'il existe une catégorie spécifique que je peux bloquer sur mon firewall...  Mais en France, on s'en tape un peu... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h03 ----------

Et ce n'est pas en GB...


----------



## MacSedik (5 Avril 2010)

en Australie ? Afrique du Sud?


----------



## bebert (5 Avril 2010)

non et non


----------



## Pamoi (5 Avril 2010)

bebert a dit:


> Mais en France, on s'en tape un peu...



serait-ce un indice ???

donc, en France ?


----------



## bebert (5 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> serait-ce un indice ???
> 
> donc, en France ?



Non et non.


----------



## shogun HD (6 Avril 2010)

inde ? australie ? new zeland?


----------



## bebert (6 Avril 2010)

non non et oui


----------



## shogun HD (6 Avril 2010)

bebert a dit:


> non non et oui


 


je m'en doutais un peu vu que je me suis taper tous les club de cricket d'inde et d'australie :rateau:



un indice ..............siouplait


----------



## bebert (7 Avril 2010)

Grande ville...


----------



## Pamoi (7 Avril 2010)

*Howick Pakuranga Cricket Club*


----------



## shogun HD (7 Avril 2010)

toasted 


bravo pamoi


----------



## Pamoi (7 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> toasted
> 
> 
> bravo pamoi



oups désolé ... :rose:


----------



## shogun HD (7 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> oups désolé ... :rose:


 
 y a pas de mal  

envoie la suite ..................


----------



## bebert (7 Avril 2010)

Bravo, au tour de Pamoi...


----------



## shogun HD (7 Avril 2010)

bebert a dit:


> Bravo, au tour de Pamoi...


 

désolé bebert


----------



## Pamoi (7 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (7 Avril 2010)

san francisco


russian hill


----------



## Pamoi (7 Avril 2010)

Ben voilà, un prêté pour un rendu ... 

A toi  (pas trop dure, hein ?)


----------



## shogun HD (7 Avril 2010)

pas trop dure sans indice pour le moment


----------



## shogun HD (7 Avril 2010)

bon ok un indice : einstein


----------



## Pamoi (7 Avril 2010)

pas trop dure , qu'il disait ....

Un rapport avec la théorie de la relativité restreinte et générale ??


----------



## shogun HD (7 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> pas trop dure , qu'il disait ....
> 
> Un rapport avec la théorie de la relativité restreinte et générale ??


 

oui et non 

einstein c'est le nom d'un chien


----------



## Macbeth (7 Avril 2010)

le tunnel de river road.


----------



## Pamoi (7 Avril 2010)

L'usine DeLorean ??

Nan, je déconne .... je vois pas du tout


----------



## shogun HD (7 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> L'usine DeLorean ??
> 
> Nan, je déconne .... je vois pas du tout


 


bin pas tant que ça mon petit delorean oui mais pas l'usine


----------



## Pamoi (7 Avril 2010)

Macbeth a dit:


> le tunnel de river road.







shogun HD a dit:


> bin pas tant que ça mon petit delorean oui mais pas l'usine



Eh ... t'as vu là au dessus, c'qui dit Macbeth ??
*
le tunnel de river road*


----------



## Macbeth (7 Avril 2010)

boh je suis sur pourtant que c'est le river road tunnel sous lequel passe mount  hollywood drive ... nan ?


edit : ah merci pamoi !!!


----------



## shogun HD (7 Avril 2010)

désolé macbeth mais il faut posté avec un lien goole maps 

bravo pamoi à toi


----------



## Macbeth (7 Avril 2010)

toi tu as picolé Shogun  c'est à mon tour (voir message 5361)

Bon, hue les gars !!!


----------



## Pamoi (7 Avril 2010)

Macbeth, faut juste mettre un lien google maps, avec ta réponse


----------



## Macbeth (7 Avril 2010)

ah mince, désolé j'ai merdu, c'est ma première contribution !!! mea maxima culpa !!


----------



## shogun HD (7 Avril 2010)

Bon vu que tu as déjà posté
c est bon !!! Macbeth gagnant


----------



## Pamoi (7 Avril 2010)

C'est un vrai binz, là au-dessus ... 



shogun HD a dit:


> Bon vu que tu as déjà posté
> c est bon !!! Macbeth gagnant



ben oui ... evidemment.



bon, europe ?


----------



## Macbeth (7 Avril 2010)

pas loin.


----------



## shogun HD (7 Avril 2010)

des Ruines ?


----------



## Macbeth (7 Avril 2010)

Clairement ça date un peu oui.


----------



## shogun HD (7 Avril 2010)

En Crète .......??


----------



## Macbeth (7 Avril 2010)

Dans ces eaux là (mais pas en crète)


----------



## MacSedik (7 Avril 2010)

Turquie? Italie?


----------



## Macbeth (7 Avril 2010)

Oui pour la première option.


----------



## shogun HD (8 Avril 2010)

je crois bien que l'on a fait une partie à troie


----------



## Macbeth (8 Avril 2010)

On dirait bien que oui Môssieu. C'est bien l'ancien site de la cité de Troie aussi appelée Illion, lieu du Fameux siège conté Par Homère qui opposa Les Troyens aux Argiens.

Bravo Shogun, à ton tour !


----------



## shogun HD (8 Avril 2010)

indice : grande dame

bon je vois qu'il ya du monde ......................edit : asie


----------



## Macbeth (8 Avril 2010)

Pfiou je rame là... Grrrgn !


----------



## MacSedik (8 Avril 2010)

c'est pas l'expo de Shanghai non?


----------



## shogun HD (8 Avril 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> c'est pas l'expo de Shanghai non?


 
nan pas l'expo plus à ouest


----------



## bebert (9 Avril 2010)

C'est une expo universelle quelconque ?

PS : l'énigme de Troie a déjà été proposé deux fois... :rateau:


----------



## MacSedik (9 Avril 2010)

C'est en Inde? Grande dame? c'est un mausolée?


----------



## shogun HD (9 Avril 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> C'est en Inde? Grande dame? c'est un mausolée?


 


oui oui nan


----------



## MacSedik (10 Avril 2010)

l'aéroport Indira Gandhi la fille de Nehru? 
si ce n'est pas ça est-ce que c'est une divinité?
mère Thérèsa?


----------



## shogun HD (10 Avril 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> l'aéroport Indira Gandhi la fille de Nehru?
> si ce n'est pas ça est-ce que c'est une divinité?
> mère Thérèsa?


 


Indira Gandhi oui  pais pas l aeroport
nan 
nan

tu avances


----------



## MacSedik (10 Avril 2010)

Indira gandhi indoor stadium inauguré pour les jeux du commonwealth? 

je vais mettre le lien


----------



## shogun HD (10 Avril 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Indira gandhi indoor stadium inauguré pour les jeux du commonwealth?
> 
> je vais mettre le lien


 


bravo macsedik 

j'ai trouvé ce stade en cherchant un stade de cricket

bon à toi


----------



## MacSedik (10 Avril 2010)

Merci 

J'avoue qu'il fallait chercher surtout que cette chère Indira a plusieurs monuments à son nom...

Bon allez un p'tit endroit à trouver pas trop dur... 

Indice : Un coin de la France...


----------



## Macbeth (10 Avril 2010)

C'est l'atoll français de Clipperton


----------



## MacSedik (10 Avril 2010)

c'est allé vite...

bon à ton tour MacBeth bravo!


----------



## Macbeth (10 Avril 2010)

bon alors zou ! Ca ne devrait pas être trop rude.
indice : Rouge.


----------



## MacSedik (10 Avril 2010)

Eglise ?

Rouge : En europe de l'Est?


----------



## Macbeth (10 Avril 2010)

Oui

non, rien à voir avec la politique.


----------



## Macbeth (11 Avril 2010)

Bon autres indice : c'est une église luthérienne
Et pour le rouge il s'agit plus d'une filiation avec le rouge qu'un rapport direct.


----------



## MacSedik (12 Avril 2010)

c'est en Allemagne? un pays scandinave?


----------



## Macbeth (12 Avril 2010)

Non et "oui"


----------



## MacSedik (12 Avril 2010)

hallgrimskirkja


----------



## Macbeth (12 Avril 2010)

Bien Joué Macsedik. C'est bien Hallgrímskirkja, l'église luthérienne de Reykjavik. 
En face de cette Eglise trône la statue de Leifur Eiríksson, le Fils d'Erik Le Rouge, premier européen à explorer l'Amérique du nord.
Bravo, à toi ...


----------



## MacSedik (12 Avril 2010)

...exact et non ce génois de Christophe Colomb Erik le rouge (sa barbe l'était apparemment...) créa le Royaume disparu du Vinland dans l'actuel Canada. Bon je vais chercher un p'tit truc.


----------



## MacSedik (13 Avril 2010)

indice : la meilleure vue est chez le voisin.


----------



## shogun HD (13 Avril 2010)

un autre indice siouplait mr


----------



## MacSedik (13 Avril 2010)

le premier indice c'était : La meilleure vue est celle de chez le voisin. 
second indice : Niagara?


----------



## shogun HD (13 Avril 2010)

afrique ?


----------



## MacSedik (14 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> afrique ?



Non


----------



## shogun HD (14 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]PoX-JEb4YNA&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MacSedik (14 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]PoX-JEb4YNA&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]



t'y es presque.... 


c'est des chutes.  comme celles du niagara


----------



## shogun HD (14 Avril 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> t'y es presque....
> 
> 
> c'est des chutes.  comme celles du niagara


 

regardes un des smileys


----------



## MacSedik (14 Avril 2010)

Bravo Shogun HD Oui c'est les chutes d'Iguazu en Argentine mais la meilleure vue est depuis le Brésil. 

à toi !


----------



## shogun HD (14 Avril 2010)

merci MacSedik 

nouvelle énigme 

indice: les apparences sont parfois trompeuses


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (14 Avril 2010)

un Vélodrome ? a l'abandon ? en Europe ?

chouette ce jeux


----------



## shogun HD (14 Avril 2010)

Poire & Scoubidou a dit:


> un Vélodrome ? a l'abandon ? en Europe ?
> 
> chouette ce jeux


 

bien le bonjour  poire & scoubidou (sacha  c'est plus court)

fait gaffe on devient vite accroc à ce post et à d'autres sur macgénération 

pour répondre à tes questions

nan, nan, et nan


----------



## MacSedik (14 Avril 2010)

piste d'atterrissage d'hélico. ??


----------



## shogun HD (14 Avril 2010)

pourquoi pas ...........mais c'est pas son utilisation première


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (14 Avril 2010)

Rhoooo..c'est chaud,  ca fait 2h que je peux plus bosser...
piste d'essai de mariokart .?  
en Afrique ?


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Avril 2010)

Cinecitta ?
Enfin un truc où tout serait en carton-pâte ?


----------



## duracel (14 Avril 2010)

Le décor de Ben-Hur?


----------



## shogun HD (14 Avril 2010)

Poire & Scoubidou a dit:


> Rhoooo..c'est chaud, ca fait 2h que je peux plus bosser...
> piste d'essai de mariokart .?
> en Afrique ?


 
nan 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h10 ----------




Nouvoul a dit:


> Cinecitta ?
> Enfin un truc où tout serait en carton-pâte ?


 

nan nan  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h11 ----------




duracel a dit:


> Le décor de Ben-Hur?


 


nan plus 


premier indice : les apparences sont parfois trompeuses


----------



## MacSedik (14 Avril 2010)

une station dépuration?


----------



## shogun HD (14 Avril 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> une station dépuration?


 
nan 

edit: indice mais vu la taille des joueurs ce ne serait pas du luxe


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (14 Avril 2010)

un terrain de foot pour éléphants ??


----------



## shogun HD (14 Avril 2010)

Poire & Scoubidou a dit:


> un terrain de foot pour éléphants ??


 



quelle drôle idée .............. 

mais c'est ça  

maintenant reste à le trouver  avec un lien google maps de préférence ou des coordonnées gps


----------



## MacSedik (14 Avril 2010)

c'est en Inde? Sri Lanka?


----------



## Macbeth (14 Avril 2010)

Ça peut aussi être la Thaïlande.


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (14 Avril 2010)

trouve pas en Thaïlande, phuket....


----------



## shogun HD (14 Avril 2010)

Pour répondre a macsedik macbeth et poire ou fromage

en Inde


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (15 Avril 2010)

+26° 53' 36.99", +75° 48' 0.19" 

a Jaipur .... http://www.panoramio.com/photo/25859040


----------



## shogun HD (15 Avril 2010)

bin pour un coup d'essai c'est un coup de maitre bravo

effectivement c'est un terrain de foot pour jouer avec des éléphants à Jaipur en inde!!!

et bien à toi maintenant  poire & scoubidou


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (15 Avril 2010)

Voir la pièce jointe 24869


Indice 1: Du rôti au gratin Dauphinois ...


----------



## shogun HD (15 Avril 2010)




----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (15 Avril 2010)

peut etre un peut trop facile pour certain 

:king: shogun HD WIN ( en 3mn )
c'est le Le four solaire d'Odeillo http://www.panoramio.com/photo/8889231

Shogun reprend la main


----------



## shogun HD (15 Avril 2010)

indice: base secrète  edit : supposée pour les gogos


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (15 Avril 2010)

station d'écoute?  
exURSS ?


----------



## shogun HD (15 Avril 2010)

Poire & Scoubidou a dit:


> station d'écoute?
> exURSS ?


 

nan et oui nan 

indice: vril et haubenu


pour le reste bon courage


----------



## shogun HD (15 Avril 2010)

petite correction

indice : vril et haunebu


désolé 


et bon courage


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (15 Avril 2010)

en ce qui concerne les vril et haunebu (ovni nazi)  y'a a boire & a manger et je trouve pas....
sûrement la vérité est ailleurs ... 
j'aurais au moins appris d'ou venez les Foo Fighters....

un autre indice...?


----------



## shogun HD (15 Avril 2010)

Poire & Scoubidou a dit:


> en ce qui concerne les vril et haunebu (ovni nazi) y'a a boire & a manger et je trouve pas....
> sûrement la vérité est ailleurs ...
> j'aurais au moins appris d'ou venez les Foo Fighters....
> 
> un autre indice...?


 
edit: j'ai bien écrit pour les gogos et je rajoute pour ufologues décérébrés   mais le lieu existe bien géographiquement parlant et pas facile de trouver sur le web



indice: Pologne


----------



## shogun HD (16 Avril 2010)

indice: *Mucholapka*


on souffre en silence siouplait


----------



## shogun HD (16 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> indice: *Mucholapka*
> 
> 
> on souffre en silence siouplait


 


bon petit récapitulatif s'impose 
vous cherchez une structure en béton ayant, soit disant servi d'aterrisseur à des engins de type soucoupe volante made in germany de type vril ou haunebu :mouais:

ce petit coin de paradis se trouve en pologne et est considéré,pour les ufologues du monde entier,  comme une preuve de leur existance passé :mouais:

*Mucholapka* est le nom le plus communément attribué à cette structure en béton 


a vous de jouer .....................


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (16 Avril 2010)

+50° 37' 45.62", +16° 29' 34.49
pas facile du tout 
... :sleep:


----------



## shogun HD (16 Avril 2010)

Poire & Scoubidou a dit:


> +50° 37' 45.62", +16° 29' 34.49
> pas facile du tout
> ... :sleep:


 


déjà

super bien joué Poire & Scoubidou  

et bien à toi maintenant


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (17 Avril 2010)

indice : il faut vite y ramener lana

Voir la pièce jointe 24888


c'est sur shogun HD vas trouver en qques minutes


----------



## shogun HD (17 Avril 2010)

ça me parle ..................du bois flotté ?


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (17 Avril 2010)

héhé... na ca ne parle pas........ et vi ca flote


----------



## shogun HD (17 Avril 2010)

Poire & Scoubidou a dit:


> héhé... na ca ne parle pas........ et vi ca flote


 
une feuille vu au microscope ?


----------



## Hellix06 (17 Avril 2010)

Transport/tourisme fluvial?


----------



## shogun HD (17 Avril 2010)

afrique ?


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (17 Avril 2010)

@ Hellix06, non & non
@ shogun HD, non

Indice 2 :  il faut vite y ramener lana...  à Sabal son père (le chef du village)


----------



## shogun HD (17 Avril 2010)

amérique du sud un raport avec la recherche d'or?

ou l'inde centrale ?


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (17 Avril 2010)

@ shogun HD : oui et oui en quelque sorte 

non


----------



## shogun HD (17 Avril 2010)

colombie ?


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (17 Avril 2010)

Non ... 
indice 3 : entre 2 pays


----------



## Hellix06 (17 Avril 2010)

Frontière Guyanaise?


----------



## Pamoi (17 Avril 2010)

Radeaux de roseaux, autour du lac Titicaca, Perou / Bolivie .... pas le temps de trop approfondir 

Edit:
*Uros*, Perou, sur le lac Titicaca


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (17 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Radeaux de roseaux, autour du lac Titicaca, Perou / Bolivie .... pas le temps de trop approfondir
> 
> Edit:
> *Uros*, Perou, sur le lac Titicaca



 pamoi win
c'est bien des habitations sur des radeaux fait en bambou, 
sur ces îles les Uros font pousser des légumes avec un engrais fait a base de poisons 

les indices sortent d'un épisode des mysterieuse cité d'or "épisode 16" qui se passe sur ces iles de bambou.

A toi pamoi


----------



## shogun HD (17 Avril 2010)

pamoi.....................


----------



## SPIDEY (17 Avril 2010)

Pamoi, Shogun on voit toujours les mêmes rouver les énigmes va falloir que je me remette au boulot


----------



## shogun HD (17 Avril 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Pamoi, Shogun on voit toujours les mêmes rouver les énigmes va falloir que je me remette au boulot


 
ouaip va falloir  d'autant plus que poire &scoubidou me semble super affuté sur ce post on a du souci à ce faire 



 on attend pamoi nan ?


----------



## SPIDEY (17 Avril 2010)

Ben à mon avis il fait dodo 
je crois que je vais en faire autant demain je bosse :sleep:


----------



## shogun HD (17 Avril 2010)

bin moi aussi moi c'est le petit 6h30:mouais: tous les jours :mouais: alors dodo:sleep:


----------



## Pamoi (18 Avril 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Ben à mon avis il fait dodo


Evidemment ... z'aviez vu l'heure ?? 

La nouvelle:

Au sud de la belle


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (18 Avril 2010)

Trafalgar sud de l'espagne 

+36° 10' 56.95", -6° 1' 57.40"

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16105392


----------



## shogun HD (18 Avril 2010)

quand je vous disais que poire & scoubidou à la fibre pour ce fil 

un vrai fauve


----------



## Pamoi (18 Avril 2010)

Allez hop ... 

Au suivant !!


----------



## SPIDEY (18 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> quand je vous disais que poire & scoubidou à la fibre pour ce fil
> 
> un vrai fauve



+ 10000


----------



## shogun HD (18 Avril 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> + 10000


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (18 Avril 2010)

quand on aime :love:

aller un facile
Voir la pièce jointe 24910


indice : en Colombie-Britannique


----------



## MacSedik (19 Avril 2010)

...On compte pas. 

Asie?


----------



## Pamoi (19 Avril 2010)

Certainement sur le fleuve Fraser, dans ce coin là .......

[YOUTUBE]xTR0tI6iicc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (19 Avril 2010)

@ MacSedik .. non
@ Pamoi.. oui ertainement dans ce coin là...


----------



## Pamoi (19 Avril 2010)

C'est pas la bousculade, ici ....

Bon, c'est *là 


*


----------



## shogun HD (19 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> C'est pas la bousculade, ici ....
> 
> Bon, c'est *là *
> 
> **


 

un lien google maps siouplait monsieur pamoi 

nan ??


----------



## Pamoi (19 Avril 2010)

Si tu y tiens ...


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (19 Avril 2010)

Pamoi win ... 

a toi


----------



## shogun HD (19 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Si tu y tiens ...


 

merki


----------



## Pamoi (19 Avril 2010)

Poire & Scoubidou a dit:


> Pamoi win ...
> 
> a toi





shogun HD a dit:


> merki



merci messieurs (dames ?) 
Pas trop difficile:

Indice: My My Hey Hey


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (19 Avril 2010)

Topanga, Californie..?


----------



## Pamoi (20 Avril 2010)

Poire & Scoubidou a dit:


> Topanga, Californie..?


Pas cette région, mais pour le pays, c'est bon 

edit:


----------



## Pamoi (21 Avril 2010)

Tout le monde s'en fout, de ma maison célèbre ???


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (21 Avril 2010)

mais non... y'a un rapport avec Neil Young.... mais j'ai pô trouvé

Pas si facile ... pit'etre un autre indice


----------



## Pamoi (21 Avril 2010)

Poire & Scoubidou a dit:


> mais non... y'a un rapport avec Neil Young.... mais j'ai pô trouvé
> 
> Pas si facile ... pit'etre un autre indice



Allez, cadeau:
Pas avec le chanteur ...avec les paroles de la chanson


----------



## shogun HD (21 Avril 2010)

la maison de johnny rotten ?


----------



## Pamoi (21 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> un lien google maps siouplait monsieur pamoi
> 
> nan ??



ça te dit rien, ce qu'il y a écrit là au-dessus ???


----------



## shogun HD (21 Avril 2010)

je l'ai pas trouvé


edit ar contre j'ai trouvé qui c'était


----------



## Pamoi (21 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> je l'ai pas trouvé


 

C'est peut-être pas ça, alors ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2010)

Alors c'est *ici*. 



Hey Hey, My My (Into The Black). Ouais mais bon il me semblait que Young avait qualifié Johnny Rotten de « roi » sur ce titre.....


----------



## Pamoi (21 Avril 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> Alors c'est *ici*.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Hey, My My (Into The Black). Ouais mais bon il me semblait que Young avait qualifié Johnny Rotten de « roi » sur ce titre.....



Bravo !!! 

En fait la clef c'était "The king", effectivement, référence à Elvis.
Et ensuite Johnny Rotten, autre rocker disparu, mais pas de rapport avec notre énigme.


----------



## shogun HD (21 Avril 2010)

j'étais à malibu  tu m'étonnes que je ne trouve pas


----------



## Pamoi (21 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> j'étais à malibu  tu m'étonnes que je ne trouve pas



ben oui, t'es plus Pamela Anderson qu'Elvis, on sait, va .....


----------



## shogun HD (21 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> ben oui, t'es plus Pamela Anderson qu'Elvis, on sait, va .....


 

alerte a mont touffu  c'est pas mon style ........mon style c'est huma turman:love::love:


----------



## Hellix06 (21 Avril 2010)

Moi je cherchais du coté de la maison de Arnold Schwarzenegger en Californie... j'étais loin aussi


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> alerte a mont touffu  c'est pas mon style ........mon style c'est _*huma*_ turman:love::love:




Uma shogun, Uma.  




Et hop:

indice: Christiane


----------



## shogun HD (22 Avril 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> Uma shogun, Uma.


 

nan huma because HUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMA :love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> nan huma because HUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMA :love::love:




*Pas sûr...* 



Bon pis pour mon énigme, vous trouvez pas la bonne rame ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2010)

Toujours pas ? Non ?



Alors indice suivant: Luxemburg


----------



## jpmiss (22 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Et ensuite Johnny Rotten, autre rocker disparu


Euh désolé mais Johnny Rotten il est toujours pas mort contrairement a Sid Vicious....

Vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale...


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (22 Avril 2010)

gare Zoologischer Garten de Berlin

52.505617,13.340578

Moi, Christiane F., 13 ans, droguée, prostituée
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moi,_Christiane_F.,_13_ans,_droguée,_prostituée


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2010)

Bien vu Poire & Scoubidou 


A toi !


----------



## Pamoi (22 Avril 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Euh désolé mais Johnny Rotten il est toujours pas mort contrairement a Sid Vicious....
> 
> Vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale...



 ouaip ... t'as de bons yeux .... et comme quoi les sex pistols c'est pas trop mon truc 

+1


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (23 Avril 2010)

un facile:

Voir la pièce jointe 24952


indice: Beaucoup de traitement photos


----------



## shogun HD (23 Avril 2010)

cetre de traitement d'image satellite usa ?


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (23 Avril 2010)

non ... pas si loin


----------



## shogun HD (23 Avril 2010)

europe luxembourg ?


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (23 Avril 2010)

oui & non...


----------



## MacSedik (23 Avril 2010)

France, Allemagne, UK, Italie? 

parlement européen de Strasbourg?


----------



## shogun HD (23 Avril 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> parlement européen de Strasbourg?


 

nan on cherche pas des éoliennes


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (23 Avril 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> France, Allemagne, UK, Italie?
> 
> parlement européen de Strasbourg?



en France...

edit. je suis sur que les écrans utilisés pour le traitement des shoots ne sont pas calibrés


----------



## shogun HD (23 Avril 2010)

ile de france ?

en plus ils agrandissent 

c'est la ligne TGV EST que l'on voit en bas  nan ?


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (23 Avril 2010)

non, bien plus à l'Ouest 

indice: on a (presque) tous envoyer des roros pour ces photos


----------



## shogun HD (23 Avril 2010)

effectivement le centre de traitement des radars automatiques 

je suis fiché depuis le 2 avril :mouais:


finalement c'était la ligne TGV OUEST


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Avril 2010)

Je cherchais du côté de Pleumeur- Bodou, mais j'ai la flemme encore :rose: &#8230;&#8230;
d'aller chercher le centre de traitement/paiement des PV radars.
La circonférence viaire apparente encourage à chercher un bâtiment d'une officialité exacerbée.
TOASTED le flemmard


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (23 Avril 2010)

Shogun HD  Win  
(je voulais mettre le lieu de fabrication de ses superbe appareils photos automatique hors de prix)
mais j'ai pas trouvé ... :hein: 

dans tout les cas c'est la meme société Sagem Sécurité qui les fabriques, pose, entretiens, et les vérifie aussi 
Sageme securité fait parti du groupe SAFRAN qui réalise pas mal de truc vachement bat 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Safran_(entreprise)

@Nouvoul, une prochaine 
le bâtiment avec le parking ovoïde c'est la Chambre d'Agriculture

Au suivant


----------



## shogun HD (23 Avril 2010)

la suite 

indice: trombone


----------



## Pamoi (23 Avril 2010)

Sur une ile ??


----------



## shogun HD (23 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Sur une ile ??


 

Sur une ile ??Sur une ile ??Sur une ile ??Sur une ile ??


nan


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (24 Avril 2010)

ca un rapport avec les antennes ?... avec coulisse?

une base secrète en Australie qui fabrique des trombone a coulisse ?


----------



## Pamoi (24 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> Sur une ile ??Sur une ile ??Sur une ile ??Sur une ile ??
> 
> 
> nan



20/20 dans la maitrise du copier/coller !!  
Programme pour aujourd'hui: comment insérer un indice supplémentaire !! 

En Europe ?
En Asie (mineure ?) ?


----------



## shogun HD (24 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> 20/20 dans la maitrise du copier/coller !!
> Programme pour aujourd'hui: comment insérer un indice supplémentaire !!
> 
> En Europe ?
> En Asie (mineure ?) ?


 
nan
nan

indice : V2


----------



## Pamoi (24 Avril 2010)

USA, nouveau mexique ?


----------



## shogun HD (24 Avril 2010)

y a des chances


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (24 Avril 2010)

White Sands  désert de sable blanc du Nouveau-Mexique

et plus precisement la base  des tirs d'essais de V2 furent réalisés 

32.401052,-106.380873


----------



## shogun HD (24 Avril 2010)

and the winner is Poire & Scobidou 


indice trombone pour le projet paper clip 


et bien à toi maintenant


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (24 Avril 2010)

tout de suite la suite... 

indice: arme ou recherche scientifique ?
Voir la pièce jointe 24963



Edit:je n'aurais pas accès au Web d'ici demain, donc si quelqu'un trouve qu'il enchaîne


----------



## shogun HD (24 Avril 2010)

je me propose de vous aider


----------



## MacSedik (25 Avril 2010)

C'est aux USA? Je dirais recherche scientifique...


----------



## shogun HD (25 Avril 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> C'est aux USA? Je dirais recherche scientifique...


 

oui


----------



## MacSedik (25 Avril 2010)

colorado springs? nevada?


----------



## shogun HD (25 Avril 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> colorado springs? nevada?


 


nan pas nevada


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (25 Avril 2010)

yup ... de retour ... on me dit que le lieu a déja étais posté (désolé) 

deux solutions pour trouver 
1/ chercher le message des 277 page antérieure de ce fil
2/ trouver avec le nouvel indice... : Album live de Muse un 16 juin


merci pour l'intérim


----------



## Pamoi (26 Avril 2010)

bump ...


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (26 Avril 2010)

autre indice ... en Alaska


----------



## SPIDEY (26 Avril 2010)

la tentation est trop forte


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (26 Avril 2010)

tu l'as trouvé avec quelle solution? 

SPIDEY win...  A toi 

ps. désoler pour le double post mais je me suis pas taper toutes pages du fil avant de poster  :rateau:


----------



## MacSedik (26 Avril 2010)

HAARP c'est l'album live de muse et tire son nom du centre de recherche en Alaska


----------



## SPIDEY (26 Avril 2010)

j'ai pas fait les 277 pages c'est graçe au dernier indice que j'ai trouvé 
Tapez album live Muse Alaska et vous trouvez de suite 
Me revoilà donc dans le bain avec une nouvelle énigme


----------



## SPIDEY (27 Avril 2010)

Indice: Prénom


----------



## Dp.hermes (27 Avril 2010)

Europe?


----------



## MacSedik (27 Avril 2010)

en france?


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (27 Avril 2010)

Europe de l'est...?


----------



## SPIDEY (28 Avril 2010)

France: Non
Europe: Oui mais pas trop de l'est 
un nouvel indice demain si vous êtes sages


----------



## jpmiss (28 Avril 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Indice: Prénom



Florence


----------



## Dp.hermes (28 Avril 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Florence



Nooooooooooooooon! C'est la première ville que j'ai regardé, mais j'ai fais attention qu'à l'autre côté de la ville avant de laisser tomber! Snif!


----------



## jpmiss (28 Avril 2010)

Indice: de la Terre à la Lune


----------



## SPIDEY (28 Avril 2010)

bien joué jpmiss, il s'agit bien de Florence la place Michel Ange


----------



## shogun HD (28 Avril 2010)

Un rapport avec Le chapitre 13 de l oeuvre ?


----------



## jpmiss (28 Avril 2010)

Non.
Nouvel indice: à la vitesse de la lumière.


----------



## Dp.hermes (28 Avril 2010)

Observatoire de la cote d'azur, plateau de calern:
ICI


----------



## jpmiss (28 Avril 2010)

Dp.hermes a dit:


> Observatoire de la cote d'azur, plateau de calern:
> ICI



Well done!
Pour expliquer les indices, cet observatoire est spécialisé (entre autre) en télémétrie laser vers la Lune et divers Satellites.
Et pour la petite histoire j'y ai travaillé il y'a qqs année en job "saisonnier" une nuit par semaine pendant quelques mois a tirer au laser sur des satellites. Le pied quoi :love:


----------



## Dp.hermes (28 Avril 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Well done!
> Pour expliquer les indices, cet observatoire est spécialisé (entre autre) en télémétrie laser vers la Lune et divers Satellites.
> Et pour la petite histoire j'y ai travaillé il y'a qqs année en job "saisonnier" une nuit par semaine pendant quelques mois a tirer au laser sur des satellites. Le pied quoi :love:



Eh! C'est marrant ça! Donc tu as contribué à découvrir que la lune s'éloigne de 3,8cm de la Terre tous les ans???


----------



## jpmiss (28 Avril 2010)

Dp.hermes a dit:


> Eh! C'est marrant ça! Donc tu as contribué à découvrir que la lune s'éloigne de 3,8cm de la Terre tous les ans???


Non, je tirais pas sur la Lune mais sur des satellites artificiels. Mais j'ai du contribuer à découvrir des super trucs quand même


----------



## Dp.hermes (28 Avril 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Non, je tirais pas sur la Lune mais sur des satellites artificiels. Mais j'ai du contribuer à découvrir des super trucs quand même



Genre quoi?

Voici mon énigme :






Indice : Plus grand du monde


----------



## jpmiss (28 Avril 2010)

Dp.hermes a dit:


> Genre quoi?


Genre le satellite qui est présenté dans le lien que j'ai posté mais aussi sur des satellites non dédiés exclusivement à ça dont ERS1 si j'ai bonne mémoire.

Ton énigme ressemble à une pagode mais l'environnement ne fait pas très asiatique...
J'ai bon?


----------



## Dp.hermes (28 Avril 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Genre le satellite qui est présenté dans le lien que j'ai posté mais aussi sur des satellites non dédiés exclusivement à ça dont ERS1 si j'ai bonne mémoire.



Intéressant comme boulot 



jpmiss a dit:


> Ton énigme ressemble à une pagode mais l'environnement ne fait pas très asiatique...
> J'ai bon?



T'as bon dans le sens que l'environnement ne fait pas très asiatique!
Ce n'est pas une pagode


----------



## shogun HD (28 Avril 2010)

ukraine ?


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (28 Avril 2010)

un palais fortifié...


----------



## Dp.hermes (28 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> ukraine ?



Dans ce coin là, mais pas tout à fait.



Poire & Scoubidou a dit:


> un palais fortifié...



Non


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (28 Avril 2010)

Le couvent de Novodiévitchi (en russe : &#1053;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1076;&#1077;&#1074;&#1080;&#1095;&#1080;&#1081; &#1084;&#1086;&#1085;&#1072;&#1089;&#1090;&#1099;&#1088;&#1100

55.726349,37.556205

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Couvent_de_Novodievitchi


----------



## Dp.hermes (29 Avril 2010)

Poire & Scoubidou a dit:


> Le couvent de Novodiévitchi (en russe : &#1053;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1076;&#1077;&#1074;&#1080;&#1095;&#1080;&#1081; &#1084;&#1086;&#1085;&#1072;&#1089;&#1090;&#1099;&#1088;&#1100
> 
> 55.726349,37.556205
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Couvent_de_Novodievitchi



TOUT À FAIT!!!! Toutes mes félicitations (&#1055;&#1086;&#1079;&#1076;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1083;&#1103;&#1102!


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h59 ----------

T'as trouvé ça comment au passage?


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (29 Avril 2010)

héhé... recherche photos en rapport son l'architecture ...  pas facile en tout cas... bien cadré pour le plan d'eau 

la prochaine est facile (si elle a pas déjas étais posté )

pas d'indice

Voir la pièce jointe 25007


----------



## Dp.hermes (29 Avril 2010)

Poire & Scoubidou a dit:


> héhé... recherche photos en rapport son l'architecture ...  pas facile en tout cas... bien cadré pour le plan d'eau
> 
> la prochaine est facile (si elle a pas déjas étais posté )
> 
> ...



Ouais ouais, genre on va se relire les 280 pages du forum ! 
Y'a beaucoup d'endroits avec des bateaux quand même... Bon, c'est parti (plus tard, là je dois y aller). Bon courage à tous.


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (29 Avril 2010)

aller un ptit indice: taille des bateaux


----------



## shogun HD (29 Avril 2010)

hollande ?


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (29 Avril 2010)

na... pas en Europe


----------



## Dp.hermes (29 Avril 2010)

Arabie?

Amérique du sud?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h38 ----------

SINGAPOUR!!!!!
1°13'38.38"N 103°48'06.97"E


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (29 Avril 2010)

pas si dur  Dp.hermes WIN

Le port de Singapour est le premier port de trafic de conteneurs et aussi de volume (en tonne) du monde (2008)

a toi Dp.hermes


----------



## Dp.hermes (29 Avril 2010)

Merci... merci! (révérence) 

Here we go (un méga super extra facile) :


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (29 Avril 2010)

chute du Niagara 

43.078574,-79.075491


----------



## Dp.hermes (29 Avril 2010)

Poire & Scoubidou a dit:


> chute du Niagara
> 
> 43.078574,-79.075491



J'avais dit super facile!  A toi!

[Et je fête avec ça mon 100ème message sur ce site! WOoooow! Mais toujours si peu d'expérience et de points disco! lol]


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (29 Avril 2010)

Pas facile mais d'actualité
Indice :  ca va etre tout *noir*


Voir la pièce jointe 25014​


----------



## Dp.hermes (29 Avril 2010)

Cote européenne?


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (29 Avril 2010)

non .pas Europe


----------



## Dp.hermes (29 Avril 2010)

Y'en a 10.000 des plates-formes pétrolières aussi! lol
En tout cas c'est pas la Deepwater Horizon parce que la zone est bleutée sur mon Google Earth...


----------



## shogun HD (29 Avril 2010)

*Deepwater Horizon* ?


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (29 Avril 2010)

Dp.hermes a dit:


> Y'en a 10.000 des plates-formes pétrolières aussi! lol
> En tout cas c'est pas la Deepwater Horizon parce que la zone est bleutée sur mon Google Earth...



effectivement c'est bleuté ... mais pas partout


----------



## Dp.hermes (29 Avril 2010)

Exact, c'était dans le coin, un peu plus à l'ouest d'où se trouve la plate-forme qui a coulé dernièrement...
29°04'40.57"N 90°10'21.93"W

Right?


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (29 Avril 2010)

La plateforme "Deepwater horizon" qui fait bien tristement parler d'elle, est dans le grand bleu 
donc j'ai pris les premières plateformes qui étaient visible sur google earth 

Dp.hermes a toi


----------



## Dp.hermes (29 Avril 2010)

Poire & Scoubidou a dit:


> La plateforme "Deepwater horizon" qui fait bien tristement parler d'elle, est dans le grand bleu
> donc j'ai pris les premières plateformes qui étaient visible sur google earth
> 
> Dp.hermes a toi



D'où la difficulté alors... 

Bon, à moi alors... INDICE : La Baleine®





BONNE CHANCE À VOUS!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2010)

Gisement de sel, Gobi ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (30 Avril 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> Gisement de sel, Gobi ?



Le sel c'est OK, le reste est incorrect 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h24 ----------

Autre indice : cette étendue n'est pas constamment asséchée.


----------



## shogun HD (30 Avril 2010)

lithium ?


----------



## MacSedik (30 Avril 2010)

la mer d'Aral?


----------



## Dp.hermes (30 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> lithium ?



Non non, du sel. 



MacSedik a dit:


> la mer d'Aral?



Non plus, mais c'est l'idée!


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (30 Avril 2010)

Lake Eyre (north)
Australie-Méridionale, Australie

-28.789325,137.389526

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endoréisme


----------



## Dp.hermes (30 Avril 2010)

Poire & Scoubidou a dit:


> Lake Eyre (north)
> Australie-Méridionale, Australie
> 
> -28.789325,137.389526
> ...



Mais tout à fait très cher!  Your turn!


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (1 Mai 2010)

Indice: un grand cartographe pour un empire 
Voir la pièce jointe 25019


Bon jeu


----------



## MacSedik (1 Mai 2010)

chinois? Portugais? Espagnole peut-être?


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (1 Mai 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> chinois? Portugais? Espagnole peut-être?



Na, aucun des trois


----------



## shogun HD (1 Mai 2010)

japon ?


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (1 Mai 2010)

Na. pas nippon


----------



## shogun HD (1 Mai 2010)

une base américaine ????


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (1 Mai 2010)

pas base , pas américain 

indice 2 : on est pas très loin de l'énigme précédente


----------



## MacSedik (1 Mai 2010)

Australie alors? cartographe ce n'est pas James Cook? (même s'il ne l'était pas), pour un grand Empire (celui de sa gracieuse Majesté).


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (1 Mai 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Australie alors? cartographe ce n'est pas James Cook? (même s'il ne l'était pas), pour un grand Empire (celui de sa gracieuse Majesté).



Oui a tout , il me manque juste une coordonnée sat.


----------



## MacSedik (1 Mai 2010)

Sydney 

http://maps.google.com/maps?t=k&q=-....975538,151.209297&spn=0.044771,0.090895&z=14


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (2 Mai 2010)

Bravo 

En effet James Cook capitaine de la Royal Navy qui s'avéra etre un très bon cartographe
Mais c'est surtout a cet endroit et grace a J.C. que  le grand Empire de sa gracieuse Majesté se sont incruster chez les Aborigènes


A toi MacSedik .


----------



## MacSedik (2 Mai 2010)

Merci 

Indice : Pas loin de l'endroit d'avant... mais qui pullule de Pirates ! 

et Hop


----------



## Dp.hermes (3 Mai 2010)

mer de Chine méridionale?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2010)

Philippines ?


----------



## MacSedik (3 Mai 2010)

Dp.hermes a dit:


> mer de Chine méridionale?


 pas loin c'est dans ce coin là 



wormeyes a dit:


> Philippines ?


 non ce n'est pas aux phillipines


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (3 Mai 2010)

2.179231,102.252674

Taman Pulau Melaka
Melaka, Malaisie

Le détroit de Malacca, pas mal de drapeaux noir là bas


----------



## MacSedik (3 Mai 2010)

Yes effectivement Poire & Scoubidou  c'est l'un des couloirs maritimes les moins sûrs avec bien sûr la Somalie... Bravo   à toi!


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (3 Mai 2010)

merci

un facile
Indice: Superfortress
Voir la pièce jointe 25054


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (6 Mai 2010)

... bon personne...?  
indice 2 : on est pas très loin des précédantes énigme


----------



## Dp.hermes (6 Mai 2010)

Lol! Quel nul je fais!
Je m'étais tapé toutes les îles mariannes (bases des Boeing B-29 qui ont alors remplacé celles de la Chine juste après la prise de ces dernières îles). Et j'avais bien sur vu l'île de Guam mais je n'avais fait attention qu'à) l'aéroport un peu plus au Sud...

Donc, avec 3 jours de retard (dsl poire & scoubidou) voici les coordonnées 13°35'06.13"N 144°55'50.93"E
Non?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h55 ----------

Je me trompe ou c'est bien un furtif : 13°34'48.11"N 144°55'53.84"E?


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (6 Mai 2010)

Dp.hermes win...

effectivement la base est assez fat ( d'ailleur c'est vraiment un furtif parce que je le vois pas )

C'est de là, les 6 août 1945, qu'est parti Enola Gay pour son triste destin

a vous Coniac G, a vous les studios ... à toi Dp.hermes


----------



## Dp.hermes (6 Mai 2010)

La suivante est simple je pense... 





http://www.imagup.com/pics/1273219414.html
(Je crois que l'image ne fonctionne pas)

Indice : la rouge


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mai 2010)

Poire & Scoubidou a dit:


> effectivement la base est assez fat ( d'ailleur c'est vraiment un furtif parce que je le vois pas )


Y'a bien un B-2 pile aux coordonées indiquées (un poil au sud de ton superforteress de l'autre côté de la piste)


----------



## shogun HD (6 Mai 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Y'a bien un B-2 pile aux coordonées indiquées (un poil au sud de ton superforteress de l'autre côté de la piste)


 

c'est effectivement une base de B2 c'est là qu'un B2 c'est scrashé au décollage 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZCp5h1gK2Q


----------



## Dp.hermes (6 Mai 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> c'est effectivement une base de B2 c'est là qu'un B2 c'est scrashé au décollage
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZCp5h1gK2Q


Ouais, j'avais déjà vu cette vidéo l'année dernière, problème de condensation si je me souviens bien... Ils devraient faire des test en faisant passer le B-2 à travers le nuage de cendre du volcan en Islande voir si ça passe!


----------



## MacSedik (7 Mai 2010)

Dp.hermes a dit:


> La suivante est simple je pense...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



France ? Italie?


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Mai 2010)

Espagne, l'Alhambra de Grenade, reconnu grâce au palais de Charles Quint qui fait tâche 
http://maps.google.fr/maps?ll=37.176405,-3.5887475&z=16&t=h&hl=fr


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Mai 2010)

Dp.hermes a dit:


> La suivante est simple je pense...
> (Je crois que l'image ne fonctionne pas)
> Indice : la rouge



Il fait le pont du 1er mai au 17 ?


----------



## shogun HD (7 Mai 2010)

tu peux envoyer la suite nouvoul


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Mai 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> tu peux envoyer la suite nouvoul




Après la rouge, la blanche avec indice japonais:


----------



## shogun HD (7 Mai 2010)




----------



## MacSedik (7 Mai 2010)

eh bah ça traine pas ici...


----------



## shogun HD (7 Mai 2010)

allez hop la suite 


indice : orthotrope


----------



## Dp.hermes (8 Mai 2010)

Salut à tous, 
désolé, un problème d'accès internet.
Bien joué Nouvoul.


----------



## shogun HD (8 Mai 2010)

indice:venise


----------



## Nouvoul (8 Mai 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> indice:venise



Ah tu m'as baladé un bref moment vers le Lido, puis déclic


----------



## shogun HD (8 Mai 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Ah tu m'as baladé un bref moment vers le Lido, puis déclic


 
comme toi avec japonaise 

hein quoi tu connais le lido de martigues ?(l'ancien hôtel restaurant de jonquières)

bravo nouvoul t'es en super forme en ce moment 

bon à toi 

pont levant de Martigues


----------



## Nouvoul (8 Mai 2010)

Déjà proposé sans doute :rose:
8x12


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Mai 2010)

Deuxième indice (je vois qu'on ne suit pas au fond de la salle   )
L'ami ricoré


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (11 Mai 2010)

Obelisque... statue....?


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Mai 2010)

Suite au trou noir des dernières heures, je re-poste:
espèce de pyramide surmontée d'une espèce d'obélisque, Europe.


----------



## shogun HD (13 Mai 2010)

mémorial nord de la france ???


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Mai 2010)

Hors France, mais dans l'Histoire de France


----------



## MacSedik (14 Mai 2010)

à coup sûr Napoleon... non?


----------



## shogun HD (14 Mai 2010)

ici 

dans le figaro 28/12/2009


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Mai 2010)

A toi


----------



## shogun HD (14 Mai 2010)

la suite donc ..............................

indice : la ruche


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Mai 2010)

Nouvelle-Zélande, Australie, Afrique du sud ?
En tout ça roule à gauche; la ruche je m'y suis perdu :rose:


----------



## shogun HD (14 Mai 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Nouvelle-Zélande, Australie, Afrique du sud ?
> En tout ça roule à gauche; la ruche je m'y suis perdu :rose:


 

nan nan et nan 

il en manque un ...............


----------



## MacSedik (14 Mai 2010)

UK? Les îles Fidji?


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Mai 2010)

Il doit en manquer plus d'un, Japon, Inde et autres roule-à-gauche.
Butiner la ruche m'a sôulé :sick:
Autre petit indice (juste entre nous, les rares autres faisant sans doute un pont à Martigues) ?
Pour le précédent, ami Ricoré signifiait _le soleil vient de se lever_, je me devais de préciser l'indice


----------



## shogun HD (14 Mai 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> UK? Les îles Fidji?


 

UK 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h40 ----------



Nouvoul a dit:


> Il doit en manquer plus d'un, Japon, Inde et autres roule-à-gauche.
> Butiner la ruche m'a sôulé :sick:
> Autre petit indice (juste entre nous, les rares autres faisant sans doute un pont à Martigues) ?
> Pour le précédent, ami Ricoré signifiait _le soleil vient de se lever_, je me devais de préciser l'indice


 

indice: années 30 le premier du genre


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (14 Mai 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> la suite donc ..............................
> 
> indice : la ruche




un raport avec Resident Evil.? 

Ps, chapeau pour l'énigme précédente,


----------



## MacSedik (14 Mai 2010)

Année 30... Ça doit être un thêatre ou un ciné non?


----------



## shogun HD (15 Mai 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Année 30... Ça doit être un thêatre ou un ciné non?


 
nan et nan


----------



## SPIDEY (15 Mai 2010)

un rapport avec les sciences ?


----------



## shogun HD (15 Mai 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> un rapport avec les sciences ?


 

nan le début d'une nouvelle ère


----------



## flammes (15 Mai 2010)

Un rapport avec l'art moderne ?


----------



## MacSedik (15 Mai 2010)

C'est à Londres au fait?


----------



## shogun HD (15 Mai 2010)

flammes a dit:


> Un rapport avec l'art moderne ?


 

oui pour moi !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h53 ----------



MacSedik a dit:


> C'est à Londres au fait?


 


nan


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Mai 2010)

Un rapport avec la Ruche de Montparnasse ?
Avec hive (ruche en anglais)?
Beatles ?


----------



## shogun HD (15 Mai 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Un rapport avec la Ruche de Montparnasse ?
> Avec hive (ruche en anglais)?
> Beatles ?


 

nan

vi

vi pour UK


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Mai 2010)

Un des premiers bâtiment construit avec structure nid d'abeille ?


----------



## shogun HD (15 Mai 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Un des premiers bâtiment construit avec structure nid d'abeille ?


 

nan pas a ma connaissance 

il faut associer hive avec un autre mot en anglais  et quand je dis "le début d'une nouvelle ère" il y a un jeu de mot


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Mai 2010)

Pas toasted  beehive by Jove !


----------



## shogun HD (15 Mai 2010)

quelle fougue nouvoul 

bravo effectivement il s'agissait de la ruche de gatwick de 1936 considérée comme le premier termial aeroportuaire combinant avion route et train ainsi que sa forme circulaire qui a été reprise pour l'autre aeroport plus au sud.


----------



## flammes (15 Mai 2010)

Ah ouais fallait le trouver. bravo.


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Mai 2010)

Pour rester dans l'aviation, priorité aux avions (facile à mon sens)


----------



## shogun HD (15 Mai 2010)

ici


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Mai 2010)

J'avais précisé que ça me semblait facile, j'aurais dû rajouter "Shogun HD, abstiens-toi et prends patience quelques quarts d'heure"


----------



## shogun HD (15 Mai 2010)

indice :charlebois


----------



## flammes (15 Mai 2010)

Ah ouais y a du niveau là. 

ce ci dit sympa le chasseur a aile a géometrie variable. Quelqu'un a une idée de ce que c'est ?

un indice pour trouver l'endroit ?


----------



## shogun HD (15 Mai 2010)

flammes a dit:


> Ah ouais y a du niveau là.
> 
> ce ci dit sympa le chasseur a aile a géometrie variable. Quelqu'un a une idée de ce que c'est ?
> 
> un indice pour trouver l'endroit ?





piche nicole piche çà va elle vous a pas embêté ? 


y a pas d'avion a géomètrie variable sur l'image un mig devant les voitures 

indice : charlebois


----------



## flammes (15 Mai 2010)

Oups ... Pas taper. 

franchement je vois pas du tout.


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Mai 2010)

Si Charles boit, Lindbergh devrait décoller, mais bon, je vais manger pour vivre


----------



## shogun HD (15 Mai 2010)

moi pas taper  

indice : on the left

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h10 ----------




Nouvoul a dit:


> Si Charles boit, Lindbergh devrait décoller, mais bon, je vais manger pour vivre


 
nan c'est plus simple que ça


----------



## flammes (15 Mai 2010)

Un admirateur du chanteur Charlebois ? mdr.

Je cherche mais ne trouve pas. snif.


----------



## shogun HD (15 Mai 2010)

flammes a dit:


> Un admirateur du chanteur Charlebois ? mdr.
> 
> Je cherche mais ne trouve pas. snif.


 

nan plus simple


----------



## flammes (15 Mai 2010)

c'est sur le continent nord americain ? USA ? Canada ?


----------



## shogun HD (15 Mai 2010)

flammes a dit:


> c'est sur le continent nord americain ? USA ? Canada ?


 
nan nan nan


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Mai 2010)

On approche ?
http://maps.google.fr/maps?ll=46.788625,-71.378427&z=18&t=h&hl=fr
Je n'avais pas vu le message précédent, donc nul et non avenu, on cherchera ailleurs si le temps le permet


----------



## flammes (15 Mai 2010)

Arf. En france ?

Bon aller apéro ca m'inspirera peut etre. 

Amicalement.


----------



## shogun HD (15 Mai 2010)

A 2 pas de ma dernièré énigme ........


----------



## Pamoi (15 Mai 2010)

C'est le rapport avec Robert C. qui me laisse dubitatif malgré tout ...


----------



## flammes (16 Mai 2010)

c'est bon j'ai enfin trouvé. 

C'est au nord ouest de la piste de l'aéroport de Gatwick au royaume unis.  Un endroit qui s'appelle "Bay engraving" à la quasi verticale du bout de la piste L08. 

Je poste une photo demain. La je suis sur mon téléphone. 

En revanche le rapport avec charlebois  ?


----------



## shogun HD (16 Mai 2010)

flammes a dit:


> c'est bon j'ai enfin trouvé.
> 
> C'est au nord ouest de la piste de l'aéroport de Gatwick au royaume unis. Un endroit qui s'appelle "Bay engraving" à la quasi verticale du bout de la piste L08.
> 
> ...


 

pour gagner il faut un lien de Gmaps stp merci  

the rule is the  rule

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h38 ----------




Pamoi a dit:


> C'est le rapport avec Robert C. qui me laisse dubitatif malgré tout ...


 

pamoi

le bled qui est à coté c'est charlwood :mouais:


----------



## Pamoi (16 Mai 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> pamoi



Salut Shogun !! 

Tu devrais chercher du cliquable un peu partout sur les posts des vieux potes


----------



## shogun HD (16 Mai 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Salut Shogun !!
> 
> Tu devrais chercher du cliquable un peu partout sur les posts des vieux potes


 

je vois .......................

 bon à toi mon pote



désolé flammes pour une autre fois


----------



## flammes (16 Mai 2010)

Pourquoi pour une prochaine fois ? J'ai fini par trouver non ?





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Pamoi (16 Mai 2010)

Vas-y, flammes, de toutes façons je ne pourrai pas suivre l'enigme avant mardi, si j'en poste une. 

A toi !!


----------



## flammes (16 Mai 2010)

Bon aller puisque Pamoi me laisse son tour, j'y vais, je me lance.

Une énigme simple je pense pour les amateur d'avion que vous êtes.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

indice : l'avenir de l'aéronautique.

Good luck.


Amicalement.


----------



## shogun HD (16 Mai 2010)

merci


----------



## flammes (16 Mai 2010)

ouais bon un peu simple j'avoue. L'airbus cargo y en a pas partout c'est sur. 

J'ai hésité avec un autre endroit, ça sera pour la prochaine fois.

Bien joué quand même.


----------



## shogun HD (16 Mai 2010)

flammes a dit:


> ouais bon un peu simple j'avoue. L'airbus cargo y en a pas partout c'est sur.
> 
> J'ai hésité avec un autre endroit, ça sera pour la prochaine fois.
> 
> Bien joué quand même.


 


edit ne poste pas flammes


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Mai 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> the rule is the  rule
> The rule semble malléable puisque tu lui redonnes la main  , the rule serait que c'est à toi
> pour la peine poste ta nouvelle énigme va  :rateau: sinon faudra engager des arbitres


----------



## shogun HD (16 Mai 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> shogun HD a dit:
> 
> 
> > the rule is the rule
> ...


----------



## shogun HD (16 Mai 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> Nouvoul a dit:
> 
> 
> > pour le gardien du temple
> ...


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Mai 2010)

http://maps.google.fr/maps?ll=43.73701,7.4221609&z=19&t=h&hl=fr
J'ai pas pu tout suivre, maudits petits-enfants


----------



## shogun HD (16 Mai 2010)

bon a toi


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Mai 2010)

Je prépare la salade, le plat principal, l'accompagnement, je sors le fromton du frigo, et je reviens


----------



## shogun HD (16 Mai 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Je prépare la salade, le plat principal, l'accompagnement, je sors le fromton du frigo, et je reviens


 

et un coup de rouquin pour fire glisser..........


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Mai 2010)

Ah! Le Grand Prix de Monaco, quel circuit  (Pas sûr que je sois très réactif pendant un petit ou long moment   )


----------



## shogun HD (16 Mai 2010)

Un. Indice avant gros dodo


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Mai 2010)

Un. Indice. Avant. Gros. Dodo. Citation, virgule, point.
Un. Indice. Etait. Présent. Dans. Mon. Message.
Bonne nuit 
Un. Indice. Viendra + tard, rêvons  :sleep:


----------



## shogun HD (18 Mai 2010)

mine de cuivre ou autre ?


hé les gars je vous rassure je ne les trouve pas toutes du premier coup


----------



## SPIDEY (18 Mai 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> hé les gars je vous rassure je ne les trouve pas toutes du premier coup



Nouvoul t'as donné la solution, c'est le circuit de Monaco 
==>
sur une Ile ?


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Mai 2010)

Ah, vous revoilà 
C'est sur une TRÈS GRANDE île, rapport direct avec le GP de Monaco de dimanche dernier.
A vrai dire je ne sais pas ce que c'est, je vais essayer de me renseigner :rose:; mais le lieu ne sera pas très difficile à trouver une fois que vous serez dans le bon coin

Edit: après recherche, il semblerait que ce soit une carrière toute bête


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Mai 2010)

Manifestement il est plus rapide que vous 
Bonne nuit :sleep:


----------



## Pamoi (20 Mai 2010)

Australie, mine d'opales ?


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Mai 2010)

Australie, simple carrière d'après mes recherches (pour routes, sols, béton etc).
Roule, Australia 
Je m'absente quelques heures :rose:


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Mai 2010)

Bon, si ça n'intéresse personne, :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: 

A quelqu'un d'autre


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Mai 2010)

Weber avec 2 B, ça vous réveillerait ?


----------



## shogun HD (28 Mai 2010)

Ah oui le pilote de F1


----------



## SPIDEY (28 Mai 2010)

Bon je vois que ça traine par ici alors je m'y suis mis 
Le hic c'est que toutes mes recherches me ramènent vers Marc Webber 
mais ne désespère pas je vais bien finir par trouver

Y a bien un truc qui y ressemble dans le queensland mais c'est pas ça
tant pis je regarderais ce soir


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Mai 2010)

Ben t'es pas très loin alors, à un saut de kangourou


----------



## SPIDEY (28 Mai 2010)

ça m'énerve ce truc !
Bon on verra demain


----------



## Pamoi (29 Mai 2010)

*Queanbeyan*, New South Wales, ville natale de Webber.


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Mai 2010)

Bravo, je reviens juste et je vois que ta bonne réponse date de quelques minutes à peine 
Atoidonk 
(pas la peine de repartir sur Mark Webber déjà en pole demain  )


----------



## SPIDEY (29 Mai 2010)

c'est bien ce que je pensais je suis passé pas loin sans le voir
ton attente est terminé Nouvoul, merci Pamoi


----------



## Pamoi (29 Mai 2010)

Le nouvel endroit:


----------



## Pamoi (31 Mai 2010)

C'est pas violent, ici !!! 

Vous voulez p'têt directement la réponse ??? 

(je vous signale à ce propos que Shogun a trouvé, lui !!!! (MP)  )


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Juin 2010)

S'il a trouvé, qu'il se dénonce :rateau:
Est-ce un phare ou une église, mémorial, musée, aquarium; au vu de la mention IGN, je suppose que c'est en France, toitures plutôt bretonnes-normandes. Mer ou océan? Il semble y avoir un parking souterrain et une hélistation, dans quel but?
Avec tout ça malaxé dans tous les sens avec le grand détective Gougoul, et après avoir parcouru toute la côte de Dunkerque à Nantes, je n'ai rien trouvé. Vendée?
Le moindre indice serait le bienvenu :hosto:

On n'est jamais si bien servi que par soi-même :rose: 
http://maps.google.fr/maps?ll=50.869666,1.5849644&z=17&t=h&hl=fr


----------



## Pamoi (1 Juin 2010)

Bravo Nouvoul. *Le cap Gris Nez*

A toi


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Juin 2010)

J'avais à peu près trouvé, mais je me faisais une mauvaise idée de la localisation exacte; maintenant on s'écarte des côtes océanes


----------



## shogun HD (1 Juin 2010)

sans indice


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Juin 2010)

A mon avis tu as un truc pour scruter les machines des participants vu le nombre de problèmes que tu résouds avant même que et même plus tôt :mouais:   :affraid:
A toi


----------



## shogun HD (1 Juin 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> A mon avis tu as un truc pour scruter les machines des participants vu le nombre de problèmes que tu résouds avant même que et même plus tôt :mouais:  :affraid:
> A toi


 

bin en fait je travail chez GOOGLE et j'ai tout les outils qu'il me faut pour annalyser les images  bon ok je scan vos ordi en temps réel aussi mais la c'est de la triche 

nan rien de tout ça je marche à l'eau et je connais le coin c'est tout


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Juin 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> rien de tout ça je marche à l'eau et je connais le coin c'est tout


Le cap Gris-nez et Les Mées, c'est un peu éloigné quand même, pas tout à fait le même "coin" ainsi que d'autres coins que tu trouvas sans indice dès qu'un nouveau lieu fut proposé, et tes réponses ailleurs (Macgé) m'incitent à m'interroger sur les raisons ou les cheminements de pensée de tes si nombreux succès


----------



## shogun HD (1 Juin 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Le cap Gris-nez et Les Mées, c'est un peu éloigné quand même, pas tout à fait le même "coin" ainsi que d'autres coins que tu trouvas sans indice dès qu'un nouveau lieu fut proposé, et tes réponses ailleurs (Macgé) m'incitent à m'interroger sur les raisons ou les cheminements de pensée de tes si nombreux succès


 


pour la peine je te considère devant tout les posteur comme ami et je vais formaliser ma demande tout de suite 

la suite donc................


----------



## SPIDEY (1 Juin 2010)

ça ressemble aux Mées (Alpes Haute Provence) 
En France ? Sud Est ?


----------



## shogun HD (2 Juin 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> ça ressemble aux Mées (Alpes Haute Provence)
> En France ? Sud Est ?


 
un petit clin d'oeuil pour nouvoul

oui et oui


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (3 Juin 2010)

hello 

c'est là 

43.763346,4.893208 

pas loin de Saint-Rémy-de-Provence... c'est un aérodrome pointé ...


----------



## shogun HD (3 Juin 2010)

Poire & Scoubidou a dit:


> hello
> 
> c'est là
> 
> ...


 



bravo poire & scoubidou c'est effectivement l'aerodrome de romanin près de saint rémy de provence 

à toi


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (3 Juin 2010)

on reste dans le sud 

Voir la pièce jointe 27011


----------



## shogun HD (3 Juin 2010)

L'Etang de Montady


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (3 Juin 2010)

chapeau 

shogun HD  WIN    ... 7 mn... 

a toi


----------



## shogun HD (3 Juin 2010)

Poire & Scoubidou a dit:


> chapeau
> 
> shogun HD WIN ... 7 mn...
> 
> a toi


 

l'autre fois 4mn avec nouvoul il pense que j'ai un truc qui scrute vos ordis:rateau: 

allez une fastoche............:sleep: top chrono


----------



## Dp.hermes (4 Juin 2010)

Zut! Si j'avais vu le message j'aurais pas été loin des 4min!

30°30'38.53"S 115°22'56.12"E


----------



## shogun HD (4 Juin 2010)

Dp.hermes a dit:


> Zut! Si j'avais vu le message j'aurais pas été loin des 4min!
> 
> 30°30'38.53"S 115°22'56.12"E


 

vite fait bien fait allez hop la suite


----------



## Dp.hermes (4 Juin 2010)

Meme délire que le précédent et extrêmement facile, mais ça m'a fait rire :


----------



## SPIDEY (4 Juin 2010)

43°38'43.00"N 115°59'33.50"W

http://www.google.fr/imgres?imgurl=...u&start=84&um=1&hl=fr&sa=N&ndsp=21&tbs=isch:1


----------



## shogun HD (4 Juin 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> 43°38'43.00"N 115°59'33.50"W
> 
> http://www.google.fr/imgres?imgurl=...u&start=84&um=1&hl=fr&sa=N&ndsp=21&tbs=isch:1


 


t'as eu de la chance


----------



## SPIDEY (4 Juin 2010)

je sais, je sais 
bon un facile, pas d'indice pour l'instant


----------



## SPIDEY (4 Juin 2010)

dos d'âne


----------



## shogun HD (4 Juin 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> dos d'âne


 

Pau ?????


----------



## SPIDEY (4 Juin 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> Pau ?????



Nan


----------



## SPIDEY (5 Juin 2010)

Je pensais que le jeu de mot avec dos d'âne en aurait fait réagir plus d'un :sleep:


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Juin 2010)

http://maps.google.fr/maps?ll=43.214077,5.5382284&z=19&t=h&hl=fr
Blanc Cassis


----------



## SPIDEY (7 Juin 2010)

Bien joué Nouvoul à toi la main


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Juin 2010)

Merci.
L'indice est dans le nom de l'image:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2010)

*ici ?*


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Juin 2010)

Ben oui puisque c'est là, en Heidiworld 
La "croisière" entre Neuchâtel et Morat (?) est moins rapide que ta réponse.
Il y a  un lieu que je voulais mettre mais qui n'apparaît pas dans GE (images de 1996, secret bancaire d'images ? ), c'est le palace flottant entre Neuchâtel et Hauterive, édifié pour des J.O. ou équivalent.
Atoidonk


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Ben oui puisque c'est là, en Heidiworld
> La "croisière" entre Neuchâtel et Morat (?) est moins rapide que ta réponse.
> Il y a  un lieu que je voulais mettre mais qui n'apparaît pas dans GE (images de 1996, secret bancaire d'images ? ), c'est le palace flottant entre Neuchâtel et Hauterive, édifié pour des J.O. ou équivalent.
> Atoidonk



Ah ouais c'est le Palafitte, construit pour l'*expo02*. 

Effectivement il ne figure pas sur ggmap. Les pilotis ont -il cédés?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2010)

C'est reparti !


Minuit.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2010)

Nan personne ?  




Indice 02: peste noire


----------



## Nouvoul (8 Juin 2010)

Caffa, après Cassis, bientôt K7


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Caffa, après Cassis, bientôt K7




Oui Caffa, ou Théodosie ou Feodossia. 

Bien joué Nouvoul. A toi !


----------



## Nouvoul (8 Juin 2010)

Bon, je n'ai pas eu trop de mal: peste noire et wikip, Gênes , Messine ça ne ressemblait pas trop comme urbanisme, donc Caffa et hop 
Damned !


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Juin 2010)

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:
Ça n'intéresse personne 
Y'a qu'à supprimer l'ensemble du sujet dont il fut question dès décembre 2005


----------



## SPIDEY (17 Juin 2010)

Qui veut faire les 288 pages


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:
> Ça n'intéresse personne
> Y'a qu'à supprimer l'ensemble du sujet dont il fut question dès décembre 2005



T'as qu'a donner un autre indice au lieu de pleurnicher ça intéressera peut être quelqu'un. :sleep:


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Juin 2010)

Un nouvel indice, pourquoi pas une obole tant qu'on y est 
(Damned ! était le premier, pour ceux qui n'auraient pas compris  )


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:
> Ça n'intéresse personne
> Y'a qu'à supprimer l'ensemble du sujet dont il fut question dès décembre 2005




Mais tu donnes envie de participer là. 
Une ou deux baillée supplémentaires siéraient encore mieux à ton propos.


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Juin 2010)

Obole était aussi un indice


----------



## Pamoi (19 Juin 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Obole était aussi un indice



un rapport avec la fameuse coupe du même nom ?? :rateau:


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Juin 2010)

Ah! Ah!
Non bien sûr 
Barque


----------



## flammes (20 Juin 2010)

Je saurai pas dire où exactement, mais je dirai que c'est en Grèce non ?


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Juin 2010)

Désolé pour le retard, je suis intermittent parfois, la preuve je m'absente encore :rose: 

(J'ai assez zoomé sur le coin, donc vous pouvez légèrement  élargir la vue)


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Juin 2010)

Pour le meilleur et pour l'Épire


----------



## Pamoi (23 Juin 2010)

C'est grand, L'*Epire* ...


----------



## shogun HD (23 Juin 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> C'est grand, L'*Epire* ...


 

pour le meilleur et pour l'epire


----------



## Pamoi (23 Juin 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Pour le meilleur et pour l'Épire





shogun HD a dit:


> pour le meilleur et pour l'epire



t'es pas trop concentré, là tout de suite .... :love:


----------



## shogun HD (23 Juin 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> t'es pas trop concentré, là tout de suite .... :love:


 

bon bin on a pas évité l'epire


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Juin 2010)

Enfer et damnation ! Je vous ai épargné la mite au logis 
(je pars au boulot)


----------



## shogun HD (24 Juin 2010)

l'epire contre attaque


----------



## Pamoi (25 Juin 2010)

Certes mais l'Epire reste à venir ...


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Juin 2010)

Cherchez au lieu de blablater 
Avec tous les indices donnés, quand même, avec votre expérience !&#8230;


----------



## Pamoi (25 Juin 2010)

Oui, on a cerné l'endroit ... mais je suis en panne de Google Earth, personnellement


----------



## Aescleah (25 Juin 2010)

L'Epire, c'est que c'est vrai...


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Juin 2010)

Bon faudrait arrêter avec les vaseux jeux de mots 
Si j'ai fait le premier c'était pour vous con-centrer sur la région; maintenant ça commence à être lourd 
Comme ce nouvel indice: Enfer
Je ne peux pas mieux faire, sinon faudra me payer


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Bon faudrait arrêter avec les vaseux jeux de mots
> Si j'ai fait le premier c'était pour vous con-centrer sur la région; maintenant ça commence à être lourd
> Comme ce nouvel indice: Enfer
> Je ne peux pas mieux faire, sinon faudra me payer



  Combien tu espères ?


----------



## Pamoi (25 Juin 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Enfer
> ... faudra me payer


Et si on te paye en Argent, ça irait aussi ??

Aie , non,  pas sur la tête ...


----------



## shogun HD (25 Juin 2010)

nous repartons pour une interruption du fil...........

[YOUTUBE]VRwr8jdMwiQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (25 Juin 2010)

@ shogun:    

@ Nouvoul: un rapport avec _Achérusie ??
_


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> nous repartons pour une interruption du fil...........





Bah, le temps de calculer le change , je suppose.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juin 2010)

Je verrais bien un rapport avec l'Enfer de Dante mais après je sèche...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2010)

Bah. Le Péloponnèse n'est point si aride.


----------



## Pamoi (25 Juin 2010)

> _Les poètes plaçaient généralement l'entrée des Enfers près du marais d'Achérusie en __Epire
> L'Acheron est le fleuve de l'enfer sur lequel Charon passait sur une barque les ames des morts moyennant un droit de passage pour l'acquitement suquel on plaçait une obole sous la langue du mort.
> _


_
on approche, avec ça ???  
_


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2010)

Tu l'as Pamoi hein, dis, tu l'as ?


----------



## shogun HD (25 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je verrais bien un rapport avec l'Enfer de Dante mais après je sèche...


 

parga peut être ............


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> parga peut être ............



ou pas.....


----------



## SPIDEY (25 Juin 2010)

Vous m'avez bien fait rire 
Perso je l'ai depuis un moment je pense que vous aussi 
Toutes les plaisanteries ont une fin
Je mais fin à ton calvaire


----------



## shogun HD (25 Juin 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Vous m'avez bien fait rire
> Perso je l'ai depuis un moment je pense que vous aussi
> Toutes les plaisanteries ont une fin
> Je mais fin à ton calvaire


 

hop hop hop les coordonnées sioplai missieu spidey  merki


----------



## SPIDEY (25 Juin 2010)

Je le trouve plus 
.
.
.

Les voilà
39°18'09.08" N 20°39'49.82" E


----------



## shogun HD (25 Juin 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Je le trouve plus
> .
> .
> .
> ...


 

chapeau bas


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Juin 2010)

Bravo Spidey, j'avoue que la localisation n'était pas évidente, mais  enfer, barque, obole étaient parlants (du moins quand c'est les indices qu'on propose; on a toujours peur d'en dire trop ou pas assez).
Donc Spidey est maintenant au paradis, à lui de nous torturer


----------



## SPIDEY (26 Juin 2010)

Merci Nouvoul 
ça devrait pas être trop dur, histoire de relancer le jeu qui stagne avec des énigmes d epire en pire
Pas d'indices pour le moment


----------



## shogun HD (26 Juin 2010)

espagne ?


----------



## SPIDEY (27 Juin 2010)

Non mais Europe


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2010)

Italie ?


----------



## SPIDEY (27 Juin 2010)

Non 
Osier


----------



## Pamoi (27 Juin 2010)

France ?
Camargue ?
Arles ?


----------



## SPIDEY (27 Juin 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> France ?
> Camargue ?
> Arles ?


Oui
Non
Non


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2010)

nord -est ?


----------



## SPIDEY (27 Juin 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> nord -est ?


Le Nord c'est en France ?
Passé Lyon c'est déjà le nord


----------



## shogun HD (27 Juin 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Le Nord c'est en France ?
> Passé Lyon c'est déjà le nord


 

nan passé avignon c'est le nord


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Juin 2010)

Sacré Espérandieu !
http://maps.google.fr/maps?ll=43.299717,5.3658776&z=17&t=h&hl=fr


----------



## shogun HD (27 Juin 2010)

je me suis fait avoir comme un bleu ..............

plus l'habitude de passer devant avec ces satanés travaux


----------



## SPIDEY (27 Juin 2010)

Yes, quartier du Panier avec la cathédrale de La Major 
Bien joué Nouvoul à toi la main


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Juin 2010)

Merci 
Cap à l'est


----------



## SPIDEY (28 Juin 2010)

Toujours en France ?
Italie ?
Croatie ?


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Juin 2010)

Cap encore à l'Est


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Juin 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRwr8jdMwiQ
Je ne sais pas comment mettre l'interlude qu'on m'a servi gentiment ;-)


----------



## shogun HD (28 Juin 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRwr8jdMwiQ
> Je ne sais pas comment mettre l'interlude qu'on m'a servi gentiment ;-)


 

comme çà ................

edit : liban ?

[YOUTUBE]VRwr8jdMwiQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Juin 2010)

Non, le Liban n'est pas en Europe, donc indice: c'est en Europe 
Et pour faire avancer: La mer, qu'on voit danser, le long des golfes bleus, non 
(you didontanswère my cuéchion: comment mettre la vidéo au lieu du lien ?)


----------



## Pamoi (28 Juin 2010)

Pas compliqué, regarde :

[YOUTUBE]VRwr8jdMwiQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (28 Juin 2010)

Turquie
Mer Noire?



Nouvoul a dit:


> .......
> (you didontanswère my cuéchion: comment mettre la vidéo au lieu du lien ?)



Tu clique sur le bouton "CITER" et tu vois le code que shogun HD a tapé pour insérer la vid.


----------



## Pamoi (28 Juin 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Non, le Liban n'est pas en Europe, donc indice: c'est en Europe
> Et pour faire avancer: La mer, qu'on voit danser, le long des golfes bleus, non



tu te gourres dans les paroles intentionnellement ?? (indice ??)

une ile européenne ?


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Juin 2010)

Pas fait exprès, golfes clairs :rose:
Ce n'est pas une île; la mer qu'on voit danser, non


----------



## shogun HD (29 Juin 2010)

Syracuse?


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Juin 2010)

La mer, non


----------



## SPIDEY (30 Juin 2010)

Turquie ?
Ukraine ?
Russie ?


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Juin 2010)

De retour après une dure journée de labeur et avant celle de demain 
Un peu moins loin que les 3 pays cités; un peu plus loin que Croatie


----------



## SPIDEY (30 Juin 2010)

Autour de la Mer Morte ?


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Juin 2010)

Non , plus à l'ouest, j'ai dit en Europe le 28/06, faut quand même suivre 
A moins que la mer Morte se soit déplacée :rateau:


----------



## SPIDEY (30 Juin 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Non faut quand même suivre la mer Morte


C'est bien ce que je disais


----------



## SPIDEY (2 Juillet 2010)

un indice supplémentaire


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Juillet 2010)

Tiens, quelqu'un  
Alors pour le récompenser, gros indice: ce n'est pas sur une mer, ce n'est ni en Asie, ni aux Amériques, ni en Afrique, ni en Océanie; c'est en Europe, un lac, couleur linoléum, et qu'on passe à autre chose


----------



## SPIDEY (2 Juillet 2010)

Ben voilà fallait le dire avant comme ça c'est plus clair


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Tiens, quelqu'un
> Alors pour le récompenser, gros indice: ce n'est pas sur une mer, ce n'est ni en Asie, ni aux Amériques, ni en Afrique, ni en Océanie; c'est en Europe, un lac, couleur linoléum, et qu'on passe à autre chose


J'ai beau relire les indices précédents je vois pas ce qui pouvait mettre sur la piste de ce lac.
Pourtant en faisant un tour sur wikipedia on trouve que ce lac a des caractéristiques très particulières qui aurait pu faire de bons indices.
Après faut pas t'étonner si tes énigmes n'intéresse personne.


----------



## SPIDEY (3 Juillet 2010)

c'est vrai que c'était pas évident
j'ai cherché sur Google un lac dans un pays ni trop à l'est ni trop à l'ouest 
Lac de grande taille vu la photo  je pense que j'ai eu un peu de chance sur ce coup là
.
J'attends la réponse de notre ami Nouvoul et je poste mon énigme


----------



## Pamoi (3 Juillet 2010)

juste une question sotte: 

c'est quoi au juste:



> couleur linoléum


??


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Juillet 2010)

J'allais quand même pas vous dire Hongrie 
Balatum: genre de linoléum; On fait encore des revêtements de sol souple couleur "balaton".
Bravo à Spidey


----------



## SPIDEY (3 Juillet 2010)

Merci 
une super facile et connue
indice: 1962


----------



## shogun HD (3 Juillet 2010)

cuba ?


----------



## SPIDEY (3 Juillet 2010)

Non


----------



## shogun HD (3 Juillet 2010)

jamaique ?


----------



## SPIDEY (3 Juillet 2010)

Non
Indice 2: C.Eastwood


----------



## SPIDEY (4 Juillet 2010)

Bon je vois que vous n'êtes guère inspiré
Les fans de cinéma vont trouver si je rajoute:
N.Cage et S.Connery


----------



## Pamoi (4 Juillet 2010)

C'est sur une petite ile ???


----------



## SPIDEY (4 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> C'est sur une petite ile ???



Voui, toute petite


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2010)

On dirait une prison... non ?


----------



## SPIDEY (4 Juillet 2010)

Tout le monde à trouvé mais personne n'a envie de se jeter dans une nouvelle énigme bande de laches


----------



## shogun HD (4 Juillet 2010)

ah oui ...........


----------



## SPIDEY (4 Juillet 2010)

Je savais bien que tu finirais oar craquer :love:
Il s'agit bien sur ded'Alcatraz les indices:
l'évasion de 1962 et les nombreux films tournés sur cette ile de l'inspecteur Harry en passant par Rock avec N.Cage S.Connery et Ed Harris 
A toi la main


----------



## shogun HD (4 Juillet 2010)

une fastoche............... :sleep:


----------



## SPIDEY (5 Juillet 2010)

Chateau de la Loire ?


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Juillet 2010)

Fin observateur


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (5 Juillet 2010)

shogun HD a dit:
			
		

> une fastoche............... :sleep:


effectivement 

48.805125,2.231523
http://www.obspm.fr/histoire/meudon/chateau.fr.shtml

Edit... Grilled by Nouvoul


----------



## shogun HD (5 Juillet 2010)

comme tu l'auras compris spidey ce n'était pas un château de la loire

dommage pour poire & scoubidou ça c'est joué à 2 minutes avec nouvoul grand vainqueur et qui prend la main 

à toi de jouer nouvoul !!!!!


----------



## SPIDEY (5 Juillet 2010)

Bien joué Nouvoul


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Juillet 2010)

Ah! J'attendais confirmation :rateau:
Merci 
Maintenant une fastotoche, montrez moi encore votre ingéniosité
(shogun dispose de toutes les photos aériennes de la planète, donc s'il trouve tout de suite ce sera une preuve supplémentaire de ses tricheries précédentes :love: )


----------



## Nouvoul (6 Juillet 2010)

J'avais oublié qu'ils étaient tous (enfin les 5 ou 6 abonnés  ) juilletistes, donc on attendra la rentrée à moins qu'un bénévole cherche


----------



## SPIDEY (6 Juillet 2010)

Heuu, je veux bien chercher si il y a un petit indice à la clé


----------



## Nouvoul (6 Juillet 2010)

Tu devrais savoir que je suggère toujours le premier indice au passage de relais 
(mais je pourrais changer de stratégie sournoisement :rateau: )

"Maintenant une fastotoche, montrez moi encore votre ingéniosité"
Tu enlèves les adjectifs, les pronoms, les adverbes, les verbes, tu te débrouilles


----------



## SPIDEY (6 Juillet 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> "Maintenant une fastotoche, montrez moi encore votre ingéniosité"
> Tu enlèves les adjectifs, les pronoms, les adverbes, les verbes, tu te débrouilles



Le temps d'enlever mes lunettes de soleil et je devrais y voir plus clair


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Juillet 2010)

A part toi, les autres doivent être sur un itinéraire culturel :rateau:
Au petit train où ça va, on va s'en taper des interludes  Ortf


----------



## shogun HD (7 Juillet 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> A part toi, les autres doivent être sur un itinéraire culturel :rateau:
> Au petit train où ça va, on va s'en taper des interludes Ortf


 

suffit de demander...............

[DM]x7fzhb_interlude-le-petit-train-rebus_shortfilms[/DM]


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Juillet 2010)

Vaudrait mieux plancher sur les 2 indices déjà donnés :sleep: :sleep:
Sinon changer l'interlude, parce que là, la solution de ce rébus ferroviaire, on commence à la connaître&#8230;


----------



## Nouvoul (8 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous les assidus 
Comme je dois m'absenter pendant 3 jours, je vous précise les indices précédents:
Ingéniosité, itinéraire culturel.
Je sens qu'avec cette mise au point non automatique j'aurai la réponse dimanche soir


----------



## Pamoi (8 Juillet 2010)

Bon week-end, Nouvoul. 


_De toutes façons je comprends rien à cette énigme ..._


----------



## Nouvoul (8 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> _De toutes façons je comprends rien à cette énigme ..._



Ah non, pas toi que je sais ingénieux d'ordinaire, sachant mouliner google comme pas un


----------



## SPIDEY (8 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> _De toutes façons je comprends rien à cette énigme ..._



On est deux


----------



## shogun HD (8 Juillet 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Ah non, pas toi que je sais ingénieux d'ordinaire, sachant mouliner google comme pas un


 

bonne nuit nouvoul :sleep:  à lundi..........


----------



## Aescleah (9 Juillet 2010)

Moi je fais grève des réponses parce que Nouvoul se tire.

Version officielle: j'y bite rien non plus à ces conneries...


----------



## bebert (10 Juillet 2010)

Euh, c'est en Europe ?


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Juillet 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Version officielle: j'y bite rien non plus à ces conneries...



@Aescleah: c'est pas des c.
Ingéniosité > Ingénieux
Itinéraire culturel > voir google, qui est quand même l'auxiliaire privilégié de ce fil 

@Bebert: oui, au sud de la Loire :rateau:


----------



## shogun HD (11 Juillet 2010)

sud est ou sud ouest ?


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Juillet 2010)

Ça depend d'où on regarde  :rateau: 
La Loire est assez longue et l'Europe étendue 
Je ne vais pas mettre longitude et latitude quand même 
Puisque le truc reprend, je vous laisse mouliner encore un peu pendant que je vais rêver :sleep:


----------



## shogun HD (11 Juillet 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Ça depend d'où on regarde  :rateau:
> La Loire est assez longue et l'Europe étendue
> Je ne vais pas mettre longitude et latitude quand même
> Puisque le truc reprend, je vous laisse mouliner encore un peu pendant que je vais rêver :sleep:


 


trois jours de farniente et dodo...............:mouais:


----------



## Pamoi (11 Juillet 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> La Loire est assez longue et l'Europe étendue


L'attente est assez longue ici aussi , et on est tendus également


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Juillet 2010)

Et mouliner, ça vous rappelle rien ?


----------



## Aescleah (12 Juillet 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Et mouliner, ça vous rappelle rien ?



Si. Ca me rappelle Windows.  

Plus sérieusement, on a: ingénieux, itinéraire culturel et mouliner.
Ben non... Toujours pas d'idée :rateau:


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Juillet 2010)

J'ai l'impression de me battre contre des moulins à vent :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (12 Juillet 2010)

Cervantès?
Don Quichotte de la Mancha (l'Ingenieux Hidalgo)?


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Juillet 2010)

Voilà, Don Quichotte nous mène à Cervantès, y'a plus qu'à 
(Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas compris: ingéniosité >ingénieux >Lingénieux Hidalgo Don Quichotte de la Manche; itinéraire culturel: voir route de Don Quichotte, itinéraire culturel européen; mouliner >moulins ah ah!)


----------



## shogun HD (12 Juillet 2010)

c'est les 103 ans de nouvoul !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Juillet 2010)

Si ça ne t'intéresse pas, va looper


----------



## Aescleah (12 Juillet 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> c'est les 103 ans de nouvoul !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



En fait, il a 36 ans, en inversant les chiffres...


----------



## shogun HD (12 Juillet 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Si ça ne t'intéresse pas, va looper


 

franchement non ça ne m'interesse....................... pas je suis en vacances


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Juillet 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> En fait, il a 36 ans, en inversant les chiffres...



Je constate qu'on m'espionne :rateau:
Et que Don Quichotte on s'en fout 
Ne venez plus m'appâter avec vos futurs lieux, qui, où et quoi de qu'est-ce :hein:
L'inventeur de la chaise a dû dessiner ses plans debout*, et sans manche à balai shogunesque 
*Petite grammaire impertinente de Fournier


----------



## Pamoi (12 Juillet 2010)

mais non, on cherche . 

_mais moi je trouve rien. (j'ai néanmoins visité Tolède. C'est beau, mais le truc qu'on cherche __n'y est pas)_


----------



## shogun HD (12 Juillet 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Je constate qu'on m'espionne :rateau:
> Et que Don Quichotte on s'en fout
> Ne venez plus m'appâter avec vos futurs lieux, qui, où et quoi de qu'est-ce :hein:
> L'inventeur de la chaise a dû dessiner ses plans debout*, et sans manche à balai shogunesque
> *Petite grammaire impertinente de Fournier


 



nous casses pas les bonbons avec tes sarcasmes nouvoulesques :mouais:


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> mais non, on cherche .
> 
> _mais moi je trouve rien. (j'ai néanmoins visité Tolède. C'est beau, mais le truc qu'on cherche __n'y est pas)_


Je préfère répondre à ceux qui cherhent  ou posent des questions&#8230;  M'enfin, Cervantès  Un peu plus haut et à l'Est que Tolède; j'ai des photos des années 60 là-bas si ça vous intéresse, j'étais jeune encore 


shogun HD a dit:


> nous casses pas les bonbons avec tes sarcasmes nouvoulesques :mouais:


Je me suis fait bannir quelques semaines de ce forum pour moins que ça   tu ne participes ici sur ma question que pour accroître tes points d'une notoriété manifestement usurpée  Reste en vacances, profites-en bien avant de réfléchir


----------



## shogun HD (12 Juillet 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Je me suis fait bannir quelques semaines de ce forum pour moins que ça  tu ne participes ici sur ma question que pour accroître tes points d'une notoriété manifestement usurpée  Reste en vacances, profites-en bien avant de réfléchir


 


faits en sorte de ne plus te faire bannir cest plus facile !!!
tu prends deux tawas dans ta goules et après tout deviens zen  et si tu comprends toujours pas la c'est le moulon assuré..............c'est pas le but  alors tes sarcasmes c'est comme au dojo tu les laisses au vestiaire  si non KOTE MEN DOOOOOOOOOOOO:sleep: bonnes vacances 


pour se qui est de l'usurpation....................... pour le coté farce on repassera


----------



## bebert (13 Juillet 2010)

Alcala de Seltzer


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Juillet 2010)

Bon, en voilà un qui n'ergote pas mais qui réfléchit 
C'était la Place Cervantès à Alcala de Henares, qui vit naître l'auteur (entre autres) des aventures de l'ingénieux hidalgo Don Quichotte de la Manch_a_
Hidalgo fait référence à Fils de quelque chose par rapport aux fils de rien, mais ce n'était pas dans le sujet ni dans les indices ni dans le plan de vol de chogun HS 
Pour la réponse (bonne) Seltzer, ce doit être une entourloupe gougueulesque?
La ville s'appelle Alcala de Henares; j'ai la flemme de mettre l'accentuation españole.
Bebert, tu te prénommes Béranger? Ou Albert ?
A toi, avec mes compliments


----------



## bebert (14 Juillet 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Pour la réponse (bonne) Seltzer, ce doit être une entourloupe gougueulesque?



Non, juste que les énigmes nouvoulesques donnent des migraines !  

Tout de suite la suite : indice n°1 : Opéra Garnier.


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Juillet 2010)

Sarthe ?
Rapport avec l'architecte ou avec Garnier/L'Oréal ?
Jeu de mot sur Opéra /opérer ?
Opéra comique Bettencourt ?


----------



## bebert (14 Juillet 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Sarthe ?
> Rapport avec l'architecte ou avec Garnier/L'Oréal ?
> Jeu de mot sur Opéra /opérer ?
> Opéra comique Bettencourt ?



non
oui,non
non
non


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Juillet 2010)

Charles ou Tony ?
Vers Bellême (Charles) ou vers Lyon (Tony) ?
C'est un parking en bord de route qu'on voit ?
C'est où ? (l'indice #2  )
(14 juillet, y'a pas foule  )


----------



## bebert (15 Juillet 2010)

indice n°2 : on y a fait carrière !


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Juillet 2010)

Euville, Gréville, Sorcy, Commercy, Lérouville ?
Meuse au moins ?


----------



## bebert (15 Juillet 2010)

Non, non et non !


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Juillet 2010)

Carrière de chevaux alors 
Comme je pars encore 3 ou 4 jours je laisse à d'autres le soin de trouver.
Quoique les insomnies 
Rapport au manège du Jardin du Luxembourg conçu par Ch. Garnier, chevaux, Rilke ?
Edit encore: En rapport avec la course du palais Garnier à Lonchamp ?


----------



## bebert (15 Juillet 2010)

indice n° 3 : dinosaures
PS : oublie Garnier


----------



## shogun HD (18 Juillet 2010)

pays du bon vin ?...........


----------



## bebert (19 Juillet 2010)

Il y a à boire et à manger !


----------



## shogun HD (19 Juillet 2010)

vers tonnerre ?


----------



## bebert (19 Juillet 2010)

non.

Indice n° 4 : tailleurs


----------



## SPIDEY (19 Juillet 2010)

Pays Basque ?
Vosges ?
En France ?
tes indices sont plutôt vague !


----------



## bebert (20 Juillet 2010)

Google les 4 indices : opéra garnier + carrière + ...


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Juillet 2010)

Tout devient plus simple 
http://www.carriere-aubigny.com/carriere/index.html


----------



## bebert (20 Juillet 2010)

Bravo !


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Juillet 2010)

Bon, avec ton dernier post, ce fut facile, j'aurais pu y penser moi-même 
Nouveau, indice Pétrarque:


----------



## shogun HD (20 Juillet 2010)

mont ventoux ?


----------



## Pamoi (20 Juillet 2010)

Europe, Etats Unis, Russie .... ?

Arabie Saoudite ??


----------



## shogun HD (20 Juillet 2010)

fontaine de vaucluse ?


----------



## Pamoi (20 Juillet 2010)

France? Italie?


----------



## SPIDEY (20 Juillet 2010)

Que de questions qui méritent réponses 
Je pencherais aussi pour la France peut être Vaucluse ou Aveyron ?
Shogun: bien trop fourni pour le Ventoux je pense


----------



## shogun HD (20 Juillet 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Que de questions qui méritent réponses
> Je pencherais aussi pour la France peut être Vaucluse ou Aveyron ?
> Shogun: bien trop fourni pour le Ventoux je pense


 

c'est vrai mais par endroit on dirait bien 


 ça me rappelle l'énigme en grèce de nouvoul j'étais sur le bon endroit et je suis passé à coté ...................


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Juillet 2010)

Pas en France mais pas loin.
Fontaine de Vaucluse est une bonne piste


----------



## bebert (21 Juillet 2010)

Toscane ?


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Juillet 2010)

Pas Italie, voir caractéristiques "hydrogéologiques" :rose: ) de Fontaine de Vaucluse, urbi et orbi


----------



## bebert (22 Juillet 2010)

Espagne ?


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Juillet 2010)

Non, ça évoque davantage un trou de gruyère (lequel n'en a d'ailleurs pas, le vrai du moins)


----------



## bebert (22 Juillet 2010)

Suisse ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h04 ----------

Trouvé


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Juillet 2010)

Il s'agit de la source de l'Orbe (indice urbi & orbi), près de Vallorbe donc , qui est du type de résurgence Vauclusienne, appellation provenant de la Fontaine de Vaucluse (indice Pétrarque).
La rivière sourd de dessous la falaise calcaire, déjà bien gros torrent.
A b, à bb, à Bébert


----------



## bebert (23 Juillet 2010)

Nouvelle énigme en 3D...


----------



## SPIDEY (23 Juillet 2010)

Italie ?


----------



## shogun HD (23 Juillet 2010)

amérique du sud ???


----------



## bebert (23 Juillet 2010)

pas Italie, pas Amérique du sud.


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juillet 2010)

Amérique du nord ?


----------



## SPIDEY (23 Juillet 2010)

Europe ?
Grèce ?


----------



## r e m y (23 Juillet 2010)

Et l'indice???


----------



## bebert (24 Juillet 2010)

ni ADN, ni Europe, ni Grèce, ni indice 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h57 ----------

bon ok indice n°1 : yourte


----------



## shogun HD (24 Juillet 2010)

ici Oulan-Bator


----------



## SPIDEY (24 Juillet 2010)

Bien joué Shogun


----------



## bebert (24 Juillet 2010)

Trop facile avec l'indice !  à toi.


----------



## shogun HD (24 Juillet 2010)

lili voulait aller danser


----------



## r e m y (24 Juillet 2010)

Guadeloupe?


----------



## shogun HD (24 Juillet 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Guadeloupe?


 

nan


----------



## Pamoi (25 Juillet 2010)

région du tsunami de 2004 ? (Sumatra , Sri Lanka, Inde, Thaïlande, Phuket ??)


----------



## shogun HD (25 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> région du tsunami de 2004 ? (Sumatra , Sri Lanka, Inde, Thaïlande, Phuket ??)


 




nan mais stunami médiatique en 2010 oui


----------



## Pamoi (25 Juillet 2010)

Ah ... l'ile de Bettencourt ??? 

*ICI*


----------



## shogun HD (25 Juillet 2010)

en grande forme pamoi   


et bien next...................


----------



## SPIDEY (25 Juillet 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> stunami


Shogun petite forme par contre


----------



## Pamoi (25 Juillet 2010)

Indice (moisi, évidemment ): bikini


----------



## shogun HD (25 Juillet 2010)

là


----------



## Pamoi (25 Juillet 2010)

ah bon ??? Bon ...

A toi


----------



## shogun HD (25 Juillet 2010)

faut pas pousser


----------



## Pamoi (25 Juillet 2010)

complexe spatial ? Asie ?


----------



## shogun HD (25 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> complexe spatial ? Asie ?


 


voui et nan


----------



## Pamoi (26 Juillet 2010)

Europe ? (mais où ???)
Russie ? (pourquoi pas ...)
USA ? (peu de chances ...)
Territoire Européen en Amerique du Sud ?? (héhé ...)


----------



## shogun HD (26 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Europe ? (mais où ???)
> Russie ? (pourquoi pas ...)
> USA ? (peu de chances ...)
> Territoire Européen en Amerique du Sud ?? (héhé ...)


 

Europe ? (mais où ???) nan 
Russie ? (pourquoi pas ...) nan 
USA ? (peu de chances ...) bin vi
Territoire Européen en Amerique du Sud ?? (héhé ...) nan nan


----------



## bebert (27 Juillet 2010)

Nevada ?


----------



## shogun HD (27 Juillet 2010)

Nevada ?
Pas Nevada


----------



## Pamoi (27 Juillet 2010)

Alaska ?
Etat de Washington ?


----------



## shogun HD (27 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Alaska ?
> Etat de Washington ?


 

nan 

et nan 


utha


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Juillet 2010)

Nan et nan, utha ça n'existe pas


----------



## shogun HD (27 Juillet 2010)

vilain 

indice:1986


----------



## SPIDEY (27 Juillet 2010)

Californie ?
si on les fait tous on va bien finir sur le bon état


----------



## Mouchet (28 Juillet 2010)

une partie de la Zone 51 ?

Est ce que ça aurait un rapport avec les forces américaines, genre ville fantome ?


----------



## r e m y (28 Juillet 2010)

roswell?


----------



## shogun HD (28 Juillet 2010)

Zone pastaga Nan

Roswell Nan

une sombre histoire de joints qui petent


----------



## Pamoi (28 Juillet 2010)

Ben oui, ça fait un moment qu'on sait que ça tourne autour de "Challenger"



shogun HD a dit:


> indice:1986



mais impossible (pour ma part, en tous cas) de touver le lieu _exact_ de ton énigme.


----------



## shogun HD (28 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Ben oui, ça fait un moment qu'on sait que ça tourne autour de "Challenger"
> 
> 
> 
> mais impossible (pour ma part, en tous cas) de touver le lieu _exact_ de ton énigme.


 


la nasa commande ne fait pas tout................


----------



## SPIDEY (28 Juillet 2010)

un rapport avec le matériel - les constructeurs -de la navette ?
Aux USA sur une petite ile ?


----------



## bebert (28 Juillet 2010)

Ne cherchez plus. 

http://maps.google.fr/maps?ll=41.70343,-112.43581&z=14&t=h&hl=fr


----------



## shogun HD (28 Juillet 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> un rapport avec le matériel - les constructeurs -de la navette ?
> Aux USA sur une petite ile ?


 

voui et nan

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h09 ----------




bebert a dit:


> Ne cherchez plus.
> 
> http://maps.google.fr/maps?ll=41.70343,-112.43581&z=14&t=h&hl=fr


 


bravo bebert 

c'est l'usine de morton thiokol qui fabriquait les boosters de la navette spatiale.
les joints  perdaient leur caractéristiques élastique en dessous de zéro degré qui occasionna le dramme de challenger en janvier 1986 il faisait -17°C le jour du lancement...................

un ingénieur de morton thiokol  Boisjoly avait alerté ces supérieur et les responsable de la nasa des risques encourus sur les joints des boosters à des températures négatives.malheureusement il ne fut pas suivi par sa hiérarchie  et la nasa à l'époque.

la commission d"enquête fut présidé par le grand richard feynman


----------



## SPIDEY (28 Juillet 2010)

Bien joué Bebert
je crois bien que je suis passé juste à coté


----------



## bebert (29 Juillet 2010)

Nouveau lieu à découvrir...


----------



## shogun HD (29 Juillet 2010)

très joli mais sans indice on est pas arrivé............


----------



## bebert (29 Juillet 2010)

Il y a un indice sur la photo ! Hihihi...


----------



## shogun HD (29 Juillet 2010)

kandinsky ? nan

usine auto ?


----------



## bebert (29 Juillet 2010)

musée


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Juillet 2010)

Musée Mercedes à Stuttgart


----------



## bebert (30 Juillet 2010)

à toi...


----------



## bebert (30 Juillet 2010)

Pour Remy, l'indice sur la photo


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Juillet 2010)

Effectivement quand on a repéré l'étoile, ça devient plus simple, merci à mon ophtalmo 
Un peu de fraîcheur:


----------



## shogun HD (30 Juillet 2010)

pas d'indice ..........................


----------



## Cocoto (30 Juillet 2010)

Amérique du Nord ? 

CoCo.


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Juillet 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> pas d'indice ..........................



Comme d'hab', Shogun ne comprend pas que l'indice est dans la formulation, donc:
1) Enlever ton casque
2) Remettre le cerveau
3) Evite le nan, les vi, les murde
4) &#8230;
@Cocoto: non


----------



## SPIDEY (30 Juillet 2010)

continent Africain ?


----------



## shogun HD (30 Juillet 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Comme d'hab', Shogun ne comprend pas que l'indice est dans la formulation, donc:
> 1) Enlever ton casque
> 2) Remettre le cerveau
> 3) Evite le nan, les vi, les murde
> ...


 

je vais peut être me faire virer peut importe 

quand on a le culot de ne pas attendre les réponses des autres certe sur un autre post on a qu'un droit c'est de fermer sa goule avant de la ramener !!!!
quand on se confond en :rose: dénote d'un certain état d'esprit.............


je laisse aux autres posteurs de juger.



sans haine ni violence (citation de spagiari)




c'est la dernière fois


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Juillet 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> continent Africain ?


Vu la réaction de certain Sh, je me dois de réitérer l'indice: un peu de fraîcheur 
L'Afrique est bien loin, mais avec la dérive des continents :hein:


----------



## shogun HD (30 Juillet 2010)

le respect des règles pour certain boulet est un voeu pieux.



et je te ..au c.. en zizag à 3m


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Juillet 2010)

On ne te demande pas si vu prend ou pas un x au singulier ou au pluriel, on te demande si tu joues 
Tu es là: ?  http://www.ch-montperrin.fr/sectorisation/adultes.html :rose:


----------



## SPIDEY (30 Juillet 2010)

Arretez de vous prendre la tête ce n'est qu'un jeu


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2010)

Tu commences a être pesant là, le boulet.      


Tu sens pas que c'est le moment d'aller aux fraises, non ?


----------



## Pamoi (30 Juillet 2010)

1 partout balle au centre ... 



Amerique du Sud, Europe du Nord ?


----------



## naas (31 Juillet 2010)

Ca fait un siècle que je ne suis pas  venu sur ce fil et sur quoi je tombe ? un nousvoule de compétition.
Dis moi tu fais exprès ou quoi ? 

bon j'attends la prochaine enigme alors


----------



## Pamoi (31 Juillet 2010)

La vengeance est un plat qui se mange froid, par ici. 

Bon, si on avançait, plutôt ???


----------



## Aescleah (31 Juillet 2010)

On est passé à côté d'un festival de boules de Noël toutes rouges là, Nouvoul paré comme un sapin, ça aurait de la gueule, non ?


----------



## Nouvoul (31 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> La vengeance est un plat qui se mange froid, par ici.
> 
> Bon, si on avançait, plutôt ???



nasmabani, au suivant


----------



## Pamoi (31 Juillet 2010)

​*Et que va-t-il se passer maintenant dans ce fil ???? Va-t-il mourir ??? Nous vous en informerons, cher amis, dès que nous en saurons plus sur l'état de santé des protagonistes** ... A vous les studios !!
*


----------



## aCLR (31 Juillet 2010)

C'est là que ça fight ?!
:style:
Alors je joue



&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


La mer noire


&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


Serait-ce possible de voir l'image sur chaque nouvelle page ?

Bon je sais mon petit Shogun, ça te fait un peu de boulot en plus mais bon ça facilite le jeu pour les autres.
Quant il y a jeu, bien sûr&#8230;


----------



## shogun HD (31 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]f7RYTOIh8K8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (1 Août 2010)

bon on est ou coté énigme ?


----------



## shogun HD (1 Août 2010)

naas a dit:


> bon on est ou coté énigme ?


 

bin comme d'hab...............


----------



## SPIDEY (1 Août 2010)

Allez Nouvoul reste pas dans ton coin à bouder 
un nouvel indice


----------



## Pamoi (2 Août 2010)

peut-etre qu'avec une petite chanson  ....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> nasmabani



nastabani ?


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Août 2010)

Son lien me signifiait "dégage" 
Sinon, pas Asie, Afrique, Amérique(s).
Europe, quoique


----------



## Nephou (3 Août 2010)

*[intermède]*
Bon, les enfants, je ne fais que de très discrets passages dans la salle de jeu mais merci de ne pas en profiter pour vous empoigner par les cheveux.

Shogun, Nouvoul, on se calme merci.

_et pas de « c&#8217;est pas moi c&#8217;est l&#8217;autre, merci »_


----------



## Pamoi (3 Août 2010)

Europe quoique ... Turquie ???


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Août 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Europe quoique ... Turquie ???



Turquie pas trop de fraîcheur, quoique j'y aie passé un hiver à - 15°.
Non, c'est plus haut et plus à l'ouest, bien plus 
Indice supplémentaire: au royaume des modos qui "passent par hasard depuis des lustres", quelques peu recommandables se dévoilent


----------



## Pamoi (3 Août 2010)

un rapport avec le nucléaire ? Chimique ?


----------



## SPIDEY (3 Août 2010)

on va y aller à tâtons:
Pays scandinave ?


----------



## Pamoi (3 Août 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> on va y aller à tâtons:
> Pays scandinave ?



Essayons de tatonner mieux ... 
Parceque je ne vois pas beaucoup de pays scandinaves très à l'ouest de la Turquie


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Août 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> on va y aller à tâtons:
> Pays scandinave ?



Oui officiellement, mais pas là géographiquement.
Je reste branché sur ce sujet, mais après j'abandonnerai, j'en ai assez de me faire rabrouer pour des rappels à la *charte* pour lesquels je ne suis absolument pas concerné (orthographe, politesse et tutti quanti) par des modos intermittents et de jeunes imbéciles monomaniaques dont l'incrustation semble être un gage d'intelligence (du moins avec quelques membres de ce forum postulant à une modération exagérée   )
Fin du petit aparté in petto
Quand je lis 100 "fils" ici, il est évident que personne ne respecte quelque charte que ce soit des forums, MacGé ou autre, mais la vigilance de certains modos ou pas modos/cafteurs est manifestement assez élastique sur le respect des règles qu'ils édictent eux-mêmes pour faire un maximum de connexions interlopes


----------



## Pamoi (3 Août 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Oui officiellement, mais pas là géographiquement.
> 
> .../...



t'es perturbé ??


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Août 2010)

Non, j'ai parfois mieux à faire 
Et pour en finir: Groënland, pays européen rattaché au Danemark (DK en langage sms proscrit ad patres mortem illico presto :hein
Je vais profiter de cet interlude pour cliquer là :rateau:


----------



## Pamoi (3 Août 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> on va y aller à tâtons:
> Pays scandinave ?



alors là ... toutes mes excuses ....   (les plus plates, en plus)

Ça ne répond pas à la question suivante qui précédait celle d'avant:



Pamoi a dit:


> un rapport avec le nucléaire ? Chimique ?


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Août 2010)

4 A, 2 Q, 1 N.
Plutôt connu sous un autre nom.
Chimie, nucléaire, il a dû s'en passer et doit continuer en s'en passer par là-bas, mais ce n'est pas une usine ou un labo clandestin: c'est sur goooogl 
Sur ce, j'éteins, déjà que je suis très très mal vu par certains et d'autres, je ne voudrais pas qu'on me reproche en outre ma surconsommation d'électricité :afraid::sleep:


----------



## SPIDEY (3 Août 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Essayons de tatonner mieux ...
> Parceque je ne vois pas beaucoup de pays scandinaves très à l'ouest de la Turquie


je crois que moi aussi je sis fatigué 
Sur ce: rideau


----------



## Pamoi (3 Août 2010)

Je connaissais plutot la version moderne de "make love not war" ( -_2 N_ + _2 Q )

_  mais 4 A, 2 Q, 1 N , c'est du chinois Groenlandais 

  

Edit:

Base de Thulé


----------



## Madeline (4 Août 2010)

Base de Thulé à Qaanaaq


----------



## Nephou (4 Août 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Indice supplémentaire: au royaume des modos qui "passent par hasard depuis des lustres", quelques peu recommandables se dévoilent




Je ne laisse pas passer cette allusion nauséabonde. Merci de bien vouloir prendre du recul.

Pour cela trois semaines de vacances sont offertes par la maison.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2010)

...







Bon. Alors à toi Pamoi !


----------



## Pamoi (4 Août 2010)

> trois semaines de vacances sont offertes par la maison.


En même temps, Août c'est le mois des vacances.... 

Bon, une énigme arrive rapidos ... 

Edit:

Allez, facile comme tout (peut-être déjà postée, d'aiileurs)


----------



## shogun HD (4 Août 2010)

ici


----------



## Pamoi (4 Août 2010)

Sans surprise ... 

Bravo, Shogun, a toi


----------



## shogun HD (4 Août 2010)

merci pamoi 


indice:montant


----------



## SPIDEY (4 Août 2010)

France ?
Gorges du Verdon ?


----------



## shogun HD (4 Août 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> France ?
> Gorges du Verdon ?


 

oui 

non


----------



## shogun HD (5 Août 2010)

indice visuel


----------



## r e m y (5 Août 2010)

Le salaire de la peur... entre Nimes et Uzès sans doute


----------



## shogun HD (5 Août 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Le salaire de la peur... entre Nimes et Uzès sans doute


 
va savoir


----------



## SPIDEY (6 Août 2010)

ben ouais


----------



## shogun HD (6 Août 2010)

je m'attendais à une réponse de rémy mais spidey plus rapide 


un des lieux de tournage du film "le salaire de la peur"


----------



## SPIDEY (6 Août 2010)

Moi aussi mais ne voyant rien venir je me suis permis 
Voilà donc
indice: ludii


----------



## r e m y (6 Août 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> je m'attendais à une réponse de rémy mais spidey plus rapide
> ...



En vacances..., pas facile d'être rapide!


----------



## SPIDEY (6 Août 2010)

Nouvel indice : Nîmes 
Non ce n'est pas la solution mais bien un indice


----------



## SPIDEY (7 Août 2010)

Y A QUELQU'UN ???

c'est les vacances ça se voit 
un indice supplémentaire si quelqu'un passe par là 
Jumelage

PS: cet indice à un lien direct avec l'indice précedent


----------



## shogun HD (8 Août 2010)

http://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/3d-coucou-salue.gif

en vacances aussi à plus tard.......


----------



## SPIDEY (8 Août 2010)

ok l'énigme est mise en stand by jusqu'au retour des aoûtiens 
Bonnes vacances les gars


----------



## SPIDEY (30 Août 2010)

Je reprends pour ceux qui sont partis en vacances 
indice 1: ludii
indice 2 et 3: jumelé avec Nîmes
avec ça si vous ne trouvez pas


----------



## shogun HD (30 Août 2010)

ville jumelée avec nîmes ?


----------



## SPIDEY (30 Août 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> ville jumelée avec nîmes ?


un revenant 
oui


----------



## Pamoi (30 Août 2010)

Verone


----------



## SPIDEY (31 Août 2010)

bien joué Pamoi il s'agit bien de Vérone 
petite précision: ludii: jeux en latin


----------



## shogun HD (2 Septembre 2010)

pamoi

que tu fasses des folies avec _Aescleah dans une bentley est une chose *  _

_poster ton énigme serai sympa  nan ?_



_*( 1899 )  à rabisse  et aux autres.................._


----------



## Pamoi (2 Septembre 2010)

oups.


----------



## Pamoi (3 Septembre 2010)

*ENIGME EN ATTENTE ...*​


----------



## shogun HD (3 Septembre 2010)

en europe ?



et le petit indice c'était oups?


----------



## Pamoi (3 Septembre 2010)

Non, oups c'était juste oups (du genre oups j'ai oublié, tout ça ...)

Europe, oui.

Indice: Gilbert Bécaud 
*
*


----------



## shogun HD (3 Septembre 2010)

grèce ?


----------



## Pamoi (3 Septembre 2010)

ben .... non


----------



## shogun HD (4 Septembre 2010)

y a beaucoup d'olympia pour bécaud ............


----------



## Pamoi (4 Septembre 2010)

Ben oui, mais doit pas y avoir que ça, faut croire ...


----------



## shogun HD (4 Septembre 2010)

sinon il y a varsovie et le cap de bonne espéance ............


----------



## Pamoi (4 Septembre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Ben oui, mais doit pas y avoir que ça, faut croire ...


-----


----------



## shogun HD (4 Septembre 2010)

et maintenant que vais-je faire ?


----------



## Pamoi (4 Septembre 2010)

je suppose que tu vas en rire pour ne plus pleurer ?


----------



## shogun HD (4 Septembre 2010)

je fume pour oublier que tu bois


----------



## Pamoi (4 Septembre 2010)

On a dit Bécaud pas Bashung. -- > reconcentration nécéssaire ... 



T'es d'humeur floudeuse, toi, aujourd'hui


----------



## shogun HD (4 Septembre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> On a dit Bécaud pas Bashung. -- > reconcentration nécéssaire ...
> 
> 
> 
> T'es d'humeur floudeuse, toi, aujourd'hui


 


 mouais pas inspiré


----------



## SPIDEY (4 Septembre 2010)

Et pourquoi pas une petite ile


----------



## Pamoi (4 Septembre 2010)

oui, pourquoi pas ...


----------



## Pamoi (6 Septembre 2010)

A la demande générale, un indice:

"_When the Moon has Set"_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> "_When the Moon has Set"_



 Ah oui, évidemment.



Bon ben *là* alors.


----------



## naas (6 Septembre 2010)

Gaa signifiant sports gaélique hurling et football


----------



## Pamoi (6 Septembre 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> Ah oui, évidemment.
> 
> 
> 
> Bon ben *là* alors.



Bon ben à toi, alors ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2010)

un indice peut-être ?


> plage


----------



## Pamoi (7 Septembre 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> un indice peut-être ?
> 
> 
> > plage



oui pardon ...

l'indice, euh ... bof, là tout de suite ... 

Afrique ??


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2010)

Non pas en Afrique.


~3800m


----------



## oniiychan (7 Septembre 2010)

Hop hop hop, c'est Copacabana nan ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2010)

oniiychan a dit:


> Hop hop hop, c'est Copacabana nan ?





?? t'as des cordonnées, un lienmap ?


----------



## oniiychan (7 Septembre 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> ?? t'as des cordonnées, un lienmap ?



Par déduction, d'après les 3800m et une petite recherche

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1576275

Pis ça :

http://maps.google.fr/maps?ll=-16.162651,-69.088198&z=14&t=h&hl=fr

Puerto copacabana donc 
J'ai bon ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2010)

Bien vu oniiychan ! 


Bienvenue ds le jeu et...  à toi !


----------



## oniiychan (7 Septembre 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> Bien vu oniiychan !
> 
> 
> Bienvenue ds le jeu et à toi !



Merci 

Bon, celle-ci est facile, je prends mes marques au sein du jeu :rateau:





http://imageshack.us


----------



## shogun HD (10 Septembre 2010)

espagne ?


----------



## oniiychan (10 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> espagne ?



Non


----------



## shogun HD (10 Septembre 2010)

afrique du sud?


----------



## oniiychan (10 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> afrique du sud?



Non mais bien au sud d'un pays par contre


----------



## shogun HD (10 Septembre 2010)

amérique du sud ?


----------



## oniiychan (10 Septembre 2010)

Oui


----------



## shogun HD (10 Septembre 2010)

quand tu y mets de la bonne volonté


----------



## oniiychan (10 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> quand tu y mets de la bonne volonté



Mouarfff !!!
J'avais bien dit que je commençais par un truc simple, mais à ce point je suis frustré :rateau:

A toi


----------



## shogun HD (10 Septembre 2010)

la suite les amis


----------



## oniiychan (10 Septembre 2010)

USA ?


----------



## shogun HD (10 Septembre 2010)

nan pas usa


edit indice : #4210


----------



## oniiychan (10 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> nan pas usa
> 
> 
> edit indice : #4210



Pfiouu, hum Australie ? C'est le code postal du Queensland.... :rateau:


----------



## shogun HD (10 Septembre 2010)

oniiychan a dit:


> Pfiouu, hum Australie ? C'est le code postal du Queensland.... :rateau:


 

nan


----------



## oniiychan (11 Septembre 2010)

Hum, en Allemagne


----------



## shogun HD (11 Septembre 2010)

nan plus haut............


c'est d'élément en élément que l'on construit sa victoire


----------



## oniiychan (11 Septembre 2010)

Le Danemark ?


----------



## shogun HD (11 Septembre 2010)

oniiychan a dit:


> Le Danemark ?


 


voui


----------



## oniiychan (11 Septembre 2010)

L'aéroport de Billund 

http://maps.google.fr/maps?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:frfficial&channel=s&hl=fr&q=billund%20airport&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl


----------



## shogun HD (11 Septembre 2010)

oniiychan a dit:


> L'aéroport de Billund
> 
> http://maps.google.fr/maps?client=f...r&q=billund airport&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl


 

pas très ressemblant au lieu de l'énigne :mouais:


----------



## oniiychan (11 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> pas très ressemblant au lieu de l'énigne :mouais:



Rhôôô t'es vache, je me suis planté sur mon lien.... Mais c'est bien là 

http://maps.google.fr/maps?client=f...36576,9.126817&spn=0.004875,0.015846&t=h&z=17


----------



## shogun HD (11 Septembre 2010)

moi vache ...............mais non 



mais bravo  lego land au danemark 



à toi de jouer maintenant


----------



## oniiychan (11 Septembre 2010)

Oh pinaise !!!
Je retire, tu n'es pas vache mais carrément vicieux !! :rateau:

J'ai pris le 4210 pour une référence à un post dans ce topic.... Pas dans le topic du "jeu du n° de post"....... Évidemment la boite de légo 

Bon à mouah :


----------



## shogun HD (11 Septembre 2010)

europe ?

asie?

usa?


----------



## oniiychan (11 Septembre 2010)

Asie


----------



## shogun HD (11 Septembre 2010)

chine ?


----------



## oniiychan (11 Septembre 2010)

Non m'sieur


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2010)

Ah!  Il est le jour de l'indice.....


----------



## oniiychan (21 Septembre 2010)

Pour rappel donc, Asie 
Indice : avion


----------



## shogun HD (21 Septembre 2010)

oniiychan a dit:


> Pour rappel donc, Asie
> Indice : avion


 


ça on sait que c'est un aeroport avec une gare à coté ...........

un autre indice


----------



## oniiychan (21 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> ça on sait que c'est un aeroport avec une gare à coté ...........
> 
> un autre indice



Euh :rose:... Effectivement, moua fatigué, nuit blanche toussa toussa... Donc indice ridicule :rateau:

Un autre (vrai) indice : Île artificielle


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2010)

Ah bin oui, *évidemment*.


----------



## oniiychan (21 Septembre 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> Ah bin oui, *évidemment*.






A toi !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2010)

Merci.





Plus loin.


----------



## shogun HD (21 Septembre 2010)

lieu de tournage la petite maison dans la prairie ?

ou un truc dans le genre


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> lieu de tournage la petite maison dans la prairie ?
> 
> ou un truc dans le genre



Une ferme, oui. 

Qui abrite encore aujourd'hui le «personnage» central de périples «synchronisés». 

cf. premier indice.


----------



## shogun HD (21 Septembre 2010)

plus loin =so far away? la chanson de nicolas perrac 

usa tenessee ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2010)

Non pas tenessee. 

Hop , un petit indice sensoriel 


[YOUTUBE]IpPVj1A2VwU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2010)

Non toujours pas ?




Bon. The Electric Kool-Aid Acid Test.


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Septembre 2010)

Vers La Honda, Ken Kesey ?
USA au moins ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Vers La Honda, Ken Kesey ?
> USA au moins ?



La Honda, non.  Ils devaient bien se la fendre, là-bas. 

Kesey, tu vois juste. Plus loin.


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Septembre 2010)

Neil Young vivrait dans une ancienne cabane de Ken Kesey, mais il a tant de ranches 
Fendre > Fender ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Neil Young vivrait dans une ancienne cabane de Ken Kesey, mais il a tant de ranches
> Fendre > Fender ?



Nan, nan. Tu t'éloignes là.


Je recentre: Merry Pranksters


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2010)

Non hin....  


Pis avec ça ?


----------



## Pamoi (3 Octobre 2010)

Oregon ??


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2010)

Et quelle relance !!


T'es sur le bon chemin, Stan !


----------



## shogun HD (4 Octobre 2010)

Springfield ?


----------



## Pamoi (4 Octobre 2010)

Pleasant Hill, plutôt, non ??


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> Springfield ?



On se rapproche...



Pamoi a dit:


> Pleasant Hill, plutôt, non ??



... yep ! 


A 3500 m de l'école.

the big heat, Stan !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2010)

Pas facile à trouver,  la vieille carcasse des Merry Pranksters..... Hein ? 


Bon, on est bien à Pleasent Hill, Oregon.
Depuis la nursery spécialisée «Baltzer's» 1600 m droit au nord. 



La prochaine fois, j'essaie de vous faire retrouver les chassis des premiers patins à roulettes de  Joey Ramone, promis !


----------



## Pamoi (22 Octobre 2010)

Bon, si on passait à autre chose 

*ici*


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2010)

Oui, exactement *là*.



Bon, bin à toi !


----------



## Pamoi (22 Octobre 2010)

Merci 

Facile (voire même plus que ça), histoire de relancer le fil ...


----------



## Pamoi (25 Octobre 2010)

Bon, si on vous dit que c'est facile, c'est que c'est facile. 

Pourriez faire un effort, tout de même .........   

A vot'bon coeur


----------



## r e m y (25 Octobre 2010)

Tiens un petit souvenir de mon dernier séjour à Londres...


----------



## Pamoi (25 Octobre 2010)

Oui, ou bien encore là:






Bravo !!!


----------



## SPIDEY (3 Novembre 2010)

Y A QUELQU'UN PAR ICI ???


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Novembre 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Y A QUELQU'UN PAR ICI ???


Je suis absent pendant 536 jours au moins 
M$ me tient compagnie


----------



## SPIDEY (3 Novembre 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Je suis absent pendant 536 jours au moins
> M$ me tient compagnie


ça c'est de la rapidité 
c'est quoi ton opérateur que je le déconseille vivement


----------



## Pamoi (4 Novembre 2010)

Personne n'aurait une proposition, des fois ?????


----------



## SPIDEY (4 Novembre 2010)

Ben ça vient à qui ?


----------



## Pamoi (5 Novembre 2010)

Toujours à celui qui demande, c'est connu


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Novembre 2010)

Le délai de 15 jours étant passé, je me permets de relancer :rose:
Le lieu doit être facile à trouver pour beaucoup d'entre vous, donc je fais une espèce de mélange avec "que s'est-il passé là", la précision littéraire sera un bonus au gagnant


----------



## Pamoi (29 Novembre 2010)

un indice ??


----------



## SPIDEY (29 Novembre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> un indice ??



Lire les 90 pages du fil: que s'est-il passé là


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Novembre 2010)

C'était juste pour relancer; gros indice: Pérec


----------



## Pamoi (21 Décembre 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> C'était juste pour relancer; gros indice: Pérec



pour re-relancer, aurais tu un indice un *petit* *poil plus gros* ??


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Décembre 2010)

Ah! Ah!
Je pense que mon indice est beaucoup plus gros que 
Les lecteurs de Pérec ont sans doute déjà trouvé, mais sans doute peu assidus dans de fil


----------



## Pamoi (21 Décembre 2010)

j'ai bien relu tout ce qu'a écrit Marie-Jo Pérec (ce fut assez vite fait) mais je n'ai rien trouvé de concluant


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Décembre 2010)

C'est peut-être l'accent aigu qui t'a égaré vers le sport, désolé 
(signe d'une époque où le "sport" est plus valorisant que la culture) :mouais:


----------



## SPIDEY (21 Décembre 2010)

tiens ça bouge par là


----------



## Pamoi (21 Décembre 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> C'est peut-être l'accent aigu qui t'a égaré vers le sport, désolé
> (signe d'une époque où le "sport" est plus valorisant que la culture) :mouais:



  

Signe également que culture et intelligence font parfois chambre à part, chez certains ... 



----------------------------------------------------
Edit:
bon allez: Antartique ??
Asie centrale ??
Brésil (du sud) ?
Papouasie ??


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Décembre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> ----------------------------------------------------
> Edit:
> bon allez: Antartique ??



Ne pas confondre antitartre, entarteur et antarCtique
Bonne nuit 
Comme le chantaient Bourvil et d'autres, l'antarctique du gendarme 
Quand je pense que je t'ai encouragé il y a quelques mois à te manifester davantage, lorsque tu n'avais qu'une dizaine de messages à ton actif pendant 10 ans d'inscription ici Tu vas finir modo    :hein:


----------



## Pamoi (21 Décembre 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Ne pas confondre antitartre, entarteur et antarCtique
> Bonne nuit
> Comme le chantaient Bourvil et d'autres, l'antarctique du gendarme
> Quand je pense que je t'ai encouragé il y a quelques mois à te manifester davantage, lorsque tu n'avais qu'une dizaine de messages à ton actif pendant 10 ans d'inscription ici&#8230; Tu vas finir modo    :hein:



Chipotages ... mais de réponse point ....  !! 

Nouvoul tu es mon Dieu 
Pour ce qui est de mon avenir ici, je n'ai aucun goût pour le vert (et vice-versa, aucun doute à ce sujet  )


----------



## shogun HD (21 Décembre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Chipotages ... mais de réponse point ....  !!
> 
> Nouvoul tu es mon Dieu
> Pour ce qui est de mon avenir ici, je n'ai aucun goût pour le vert (et vice-versa, aucun doute à ce sujet )


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Décembre 2010)

Bravo Shogun 
Place Saint-Sulpice à Paris, dont G. Perec a tenté une description exhaustive, voir par exemple http://www.desordre.net/textes/bibliotheque/auteurs/perec/saint-sulpice.html


----------



## shogun HD (22 Décembre 2010)

pas de quoi nouvoul 

allez hop la suite ...................pas d'indice


----------



## Pamoi (19 Janvier 2011)

bon, ça ressemble à un terrain  de foot, hein ??

France ?


----------



## SPIDEY (19 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> bon, ça ressemble à un terrain  de foot, hein ??


Pas possible, 3 semaines de réflexion pour en arriver là 
italie ?


----------



## shogun HD (20 Janvier 2011)

ni France ni Italie    plus au nord


----------



## Pamoi (20 Janvier 2011)

Allemagne, europe de nord ??

Stade maison d'un club célèbre ??


----------



## shogun HD (20 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Allemagne, europe de nord ??
> 
> Stade maison d'un club célèbre ??


 

plus au nord 

jo


----------



## Aescleah (21 Janvier 2011)

sur la photo, juste pour être sur, c'est un de ces endroits ou les pires des abrutis se rassemblent, histoire d'être con à plusieurs, c'est ça ?


----------



## Pamoi (22 Janvier 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> plus au nord
> 
> jo



plus au nord que l'Europe du nord, j'ai du mal à visualiser ...  



Aescleah a dit:


> sur la photo, juste pour être sur, c'est un de ces endroits ou les pires des abrutis se rassemblent, histoire d'être con à plusieurs, c'est ça ?



Aie .. t'as zoomé et on nous voit sur les gradins ?? :mouais:


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Janvier 2011)

Merci jojo


----------



## shogun HD (24 Janvier 2011)

bien joué nouvoul 

un petit rappel des règles du fil un lien googlemaps ou les coordonnées longitude  latitude


allez hop au taf


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Janvier 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> bien joué nouvoul
> un petit rappel des règles du fil un lien googlemaps ou les coordonnées longitude  latitude
> allez hop au taf



Elles sont sur la photo


----------



## shogun HD (25 Janvier 2011)

elle sont sur la photo 


abin ouaip :rose:


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Janvier 2011)

Ça doit être joyeux les baptêmes de l'air :rateau:
Revenons sous des latitudes moins fraîches, indice "Chapiteau".
La photo n'est pas terrible avec les nuages, et le lieu précis doit être caché, mais à 200m près c'est bon.


----------



## Pamoi (25 Janvier 2011)

Donc pour être précis, on cherche vaguement un lieu ?

Bon, à peu près en Europe ?


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Janvier 2011)

Je dirais même plus, c'est en Europe 
Salut Pamoi


----------



## Aescleah (26 Janvier 2011)

Dans un coin brumeux, où le soleil se montre rarement ?


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Janvier 2011)

Non, c'est plutôt l'inverse !


----------



## Pamoi (26 Janvier 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Salut Pamoi



Salut Nouvoul !!  

France ??


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Janvier 2011)

Non.
Je vous rajoute un 2ème indice illustré:


----------



## shogun HD (26 Janvier 2011)

Un rapport avec Cavalia ?


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Janvier 2011)

Cavalia, chevaux, je ne sais pas quoi répondre, il y a de ça mais pas évident sauf si tu as trouvé :rose:
Soleil sera mon 3ème indice 
(A table bientôt, bon appétit, ce n'est que l'indice de ma faim vespérale, et comme c'est moi qui prépare, faut que j'aille m'y mettre); je reviens dans la soirée 
edit 20h50: à demain alors :sleep:


----------



## Aescleah (27 Janvier 2011)

[youtube]PQ84KsLFElk[/youtube]

Bon, j'ai pensé au cirque du Soleil, mais c'est canadien :rateau:

Un rapport au monde du spectacle ?


----------



## Pamoi (28 Janvier 2011)

Salut Nouvoul !!  

Italie ?


----------



## SPIDEY (28 Janvier 2011)

Salut Nouvoul et Pamoi 
OK je sors


----------



## Pamoi (28 Janvier 2011)

Salut SPIDEY 

Espagne ??


----------



## SPIDEY (28 Janvier 2011)

N'oublions pas de saluer Shogun et Aescleah :love:

Pays scandinaves ?
Grèce ?


----------



## Pamoi (28 Janvier 2011)

salut Shogun et Aescleah 

Portugal ?

_Après ça il va se plaindre qu'on délaisse ce fil, Nouvoul !!_


----------



## SPIDEY (28 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> _Après ça il va se plaindre qu'on délaisse ce fil, Nouvoul !!_



c'est vrai ça faisait longtemps qu'il n'y avait pas eu autant d'animations sur ce fil


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Janvier 2011)

J'étais pas là :rose:
@spidey: Grèce


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Janvier 2011)

Je n'édite pas    je résume et surenchéris sous la pression de vos piaffements 
Grèce, chapiteau, soleil, marina
Attention, je me couche tôt en général :rose:


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Janvier 2011)

Bon, sans nouvelle de vous à l'heure qu'il est, je vais me plonger dans les bras de Morphée, mais vous rajoute un indice, au cas où  :sleep:


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Janvier 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> [youtube]PQ84KsLFElk[/youtube]
> Bon, j'ai pensé au cirque du Soleil, mais c'est canadien :rateau:
> Un rapport au monde du spectacle ?



J'ai vu ton message hier soir (quel boulot pour mettre cette vidéo absconse ! :mouais: ), mais pas l'Edith que tu fis une heure après.
Spectacle non, ça nous embrouillerait.
Sur ce j'arrête pour aujourd'hui


----------



## Pamoi (28 Janvier 2011)

Salut Nouvoul !!  

_et bonne nuit. A part ça, pas d'idée, non ..._


----------



## Aescleah (28 Janvier 2011)

Roo j'ai vesqué Nuwul...
Oui, je trouve que ça fait plus Trve comme ça, bien que j'ai du mal à l'imaginer headbanger sur un "Jesus Christ... Sodomized" de Marduk. 

Pour les amateurs ou ceux qui ne connaissent pas:

[youtube]clLn0DZOJw8[/youtube]


----------



## Pamoi (28 Janvier 2011)

_Marduk saymal_​


----------



## SPIDEY (28 Janvier 2011)

Bon la nuit porte conseil 
Bone nuit Nouvoul
Bone Nuit Pamoi
Bonne Nuit Aescleah


----------



## Aescleah (28 Janvier 2011)

Du côté des cyclades ?

Bonne nuit les koalas... Moi je sui pas couché...


----------



## SPIDEY (29 Janvier 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> Du côté des cyclades ?
> 
> Bonne nuit les koalas... Moi je sui pas couché...


Salut 
j'ai cherché vite fait du côté de Kos mais rien trouvé hier soir à approfondir


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour !
Avant de chercher le lieu, avez-vous trouvé le "personnage" ?
Soleil, char, chapiteau, ça a dû vous parler.
Et marina vous approchera du lieu.
Ce n'est pas dans une île.


----------



## Pamoi (29 Janvier 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Bonjour !
> avez-vous trouvé le "personnage" ?



Bonjour Nouvoul et SPIDEY 

le personnage on l'a trouvé, c'est Rabisse. Mais c'est le fil d'à coté !! faut voir à pas tout mélanger, hein :mouais: 

Bon, sérieux: un rapport avec le cirque ??


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Janvier 2011)

Aucun rapport avec le cirque


----------



## Pamoi (29 Janvier 2011)

Bon ben alors ça devient facile


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Bon ben alors ça devient facile




Temple d'Apollon, protégé par ce chapiteau, et qui renferme aussi un des plus anciens chapiteaux corinthiens voir > http://whc.unesco.org/fr/list/392
A toi, bon week-end


----------



## Pamoi (29 Janvier 2011)

Merci Nouvoul, 

t'en vas pas tout de suite y'en a une facile qui arrive:






Indice Berlin


----------



## shogun HD (29 Janvier 2011)

berlin ???

top gun ...........

take my breath away 



salut les poulets :love:


----------



## Pamoi (29 Janvier 2011)

Salut Shogun 

Bravo, et à toi


----------



## shogun HD (29 Janvier 2011)

bon bin on y va


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Janvier 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> berlin ???
> top gun ...........
> take my breath away
> salut les poulets :love:





Pamoi a dit:


> Salut Shogun
> Bravo, et à toi



Rien compris :rose:
Pourrait-on avoir quelques explications ?
Ça éviterait à certains Alzi de faire de longues recherches stériles.
Merci 
Pour le point dans l'eau proposé, faut voir 
Et faut du temps et des indices


----------



## Pamoi (29 Janvier 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Rien compris :rose:
> Pourrait-on avoir quelques explications ?
> Ça éviterait à certains Alzi de faire de longues recherches stériles.
> Merci



Le lieu est la mosquée Al-Aqsa à coté du  *mur des lamentations* (--> mur de Berlin, l'indice)
*ici*
Maintenant comment Shogun a trouvé reste un mystère pour moi.  

concernant l'énigme, on cherche quoi, au juste ?? 

une île, une fosse marine, un voilier ??


----------



## Aescleah (29 Janvier 2011)

C'est le Titan nique Titanic !!!


----------



## shogun HD (30 Janvier 2011)

il y a bien un rapport avec un bateau 

pour info c'est une enigme innovante 

indice :au 7eme 36 d'avance


----------



## Pamoi (30 Janvier 2011)

Atlantique ? 
Pacifique ?
Nord ?
Sud ?


----------



## shogun HD (30 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Atlantique ?
> Pacifique ?
> Nord ?
> Sud ?


 


atlantique sud


----------



## SPIDEY (30 Janvier 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> il y a bien un rapport avec un bateau
> 
> pour info c'est une enigme innovante
> 
> indice :au 7eme 36 d'avance



la route du Rhum 
on cherche la Malouine ?


----------



## jpmiss (30 Janvier 2011)

Je crois pas que la route du rhum passe par l'Atlantique sud...


----------



## shogun HD (30 Janvier 2011)

SPIDEY a dit:


> la route du Rhum
> on cherche la Malouine ?


 

pour un rhum 15 ans d'âge du vénézuéla  c'est quand tu veux 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h07 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> Je crois pas que la route du rhum passe par l'Atlantique sud...


 

effectivement  

une course en équipage


----------



## Macbeth (1 Février 2011)

je crois bien que c'est la maison de bob l'éponge.


----------



## SPIDEY (1 Février 2011)

Vendée Globe ?


----------



## shogun HD (1 Février 2011)

Nan pas le Vendée globe .....l autre ;-)


----------



## Aescleah (2 Février 2011)

Macbeth a dit:


> je crois bien que c'est la maison de bob l'éponge.



Je ne suis pas d'accord. C'est celle de Patrick l'étoile de mer.


----------



## shogun HD (2 Février 2011)

Oh les gars le trophée Jules Vernes ça vous dit qqchose ??? ;-))))


----------



## Pamoi (2 Février 2011)

Quel rapport avec Bob l'eponge ?? 

ceci dit, on ne sait pas trop ce qu'on cherche, hein


----------



## shogun HD (2 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Quel rapport avec Bob l'eponge ??
> 
> ceci dit, on ne sait pas trop ce qu'on cherche, hein


 

la position d un bateau 

the hombre


----------



## SPIDEY (2 Février 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> la position d un bateau
> 
> the hombre



ça j'avait compris 
un indice supplémentaire


----------



## shogun HD (2 Février 2011)

SPIDEY a dit:


> ça j'avait compris
> un indice supplémentaire


 
en cours...............avec 225 miles d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous 



Ici ? enfin à cette heure...


----------



## Pamoi (3 Février 2011)

Bienvenue, vova !! 

Sinon, pour l'énigme, personnellement, c'est à la rame


----------



## shogun HD (3 Février 2011)

Au 7eme jour ........


----------



## jpmiss (7 Février 2011)

Position de Banque Populaire V le 29/01/2011: Bilan du 7e jour - distance parcourue : 510.50 mn - moyenne : 21.27 nds - avance : 36.80 mn


----------



## SPIDEY (7 Février 2011)

Bien vu jpmiss


----------



## jpmiss (7 Février 2011)

Bon j'enchaine vite fait 





Indice: Fils de Marin


----------



## SPIDEY (7 Février 2011)

Flipper 
c'est nouveau les énigmes marines vous avez vu Titanic récemment


----------



## shogun HD (8 Février 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Position de Banque Populaire V le 29/01/2011: Bilan du 7e jour - distance parcourue : 510.50 mn - moyenne : 21.27 nds - avance : 36.80 mn


 



le retour du fils prodigue   bien joué jpmiss

une épave ?


----------



## jpmiss (8 Février 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> le retour du fils prodigue   bien joué jpmiss


Ben faut dire que ca faisait un moment qu'il n'y avait pas eu d'énigme motivante... 



shogun HD a dit:


> une épave ?


Non

Indice 1: Fils de Marin
Indice 2: Nautilus


----------



## Pamoi (8 Février 2011)

On va pouvoir appeler ce jeu "jouons avec Google sea" 

même question que Shogun 

Edit
je cherche une autre question, donc 

Edit2
la profondeur à cet endroit est de 20000 lieues ?


----------



## jpmiss (8 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Edit2
> la profondeur à cet endroit est de 20000 lieues ?


Ca risque pas: 20.000 lieues ça fait entre 60.000 et 100.000 km selon la lieue choisie.


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h24 ----------

Bon on va changer d'auteur de SF:
Indice 3: pas loin de la ville de Lovecraft et pourtant très loin de tout.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2011)

Un lieu ... «inaccessible» ?


----------



## jpmiss (8 Février 2011)

vova a dit:


> Un lieu ... «inaccessible» ?



Ouaip. En tous cas c'est jamais la porte à côté.
Bloop!


----------



## jpmiss (9 Février 2011)

Ca dort ici!
Bloop bloop!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca dort ici!
> Bloop bloop!



Chuuuut pas trop fort.....les poissons-clowns siestent





Bon puisque apparemment personne n'en veut, *ici*.


----------



## Pamoi (9 Février 2011)

bon, c'était une énigme entre vous ??


----------



## Franck72 (9 Février 2011)

Je suis nouveau sur votre discussion 

Ça serait pas la barrière de corail Australie ?


----------



## jpmiss (9 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> bon, c'était une énigme entre vous ??


Non je crois juste qu'il a trouvé tout seul mais qu'il vous laisse mariner...



Franck72 a dit:


> Je suis nouveau sur votre discussion
> 
> Ça serait pas la barrière de corail Australie ?


Non.
Je te suggère d'une part de relire les indices et d'autre part d'aller voir sur Google Eath à quoi ressemble la grande barrière de corail et de comparer avec l'image que j'ai posté...


----------



## Pamoi (9 Février 2011)

oui, ok  

mais c'est le cheminement qu'il est intéressant de connaitre (partir de Nemo et arriver à R'lyeh :mouais



Salut Franck !!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> ...
> 
> mais c'est le cheminement qu'il est intéressant de connaitre (partir de Nemo et arriver à R'lyeh :mouais



Easy.... 


Lovecraft > The Call of Cthulhu > R'lyeh > Némo.


C'était fort bien amené.


----------



## Pamoi (9 Février 2011)

vova a dit:


> C'était fort bien amené.



effectivement, chapeau bas


----------



## jpmiss (9 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> oui, ok
> 
> mais c'est le cheminement qu'il est intéressant de connaitre (partir de Nemo et arriver à R'lyeh :mouais
> 
> ...


Il s'agissait effectivement du Point Némo: pôle maritime inaccessibilité.
Explication des indices:
Fils de Marin: le père de Némo le poisson Clown s'appelle Marin (d'où la majuscule)
Nautilus: Némo aussi
Ville de Lovecraft: R'lyeh. Par un curieux hasard cette ville fictive serait située a proximité du point de Némo
Bloop: ce bruit étrange à été enregistré à plusieurs reprises en 97 a proximité du point Némo
Bref un endroit très particulier.


----------



## SPIDEY (9 Février 2011)

Et si on revenait sur la terre ferme


----------



## shogun HD (9 Février 2011)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Et si on revenait sur la terre ferme


 


faut voir ce que nova va nous trouver


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2011)

Indice: Ephémère.


----------



## Aescleah (9 Février 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> faut voir ce que nova va nous trouver



Même si Nova, c'est mignon comme nom, notre ami se surnomme Veauva, vois-tu, cher Chaud-Goune... 

Pour en venir au sujet, je pense que si l'option trafic avait été utilisée, tout de suite, ça serait beaucoup plus simple.


----------



## SPIDEY (9 Février 2011)

Europe ?


----------



## shogun HD (10 Février 2011)

un endroit ou il faut pas oublier la savonette


----------



## SPIDEY (10 Février 2011)

impressionnant Shogun


----------



## Pamoi (10 Février 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> un endroit ou il faut pas oublier la savonette



ouais, la savonette .... on se baisse pour la ramasser et puis on vient se plaindre :"imlaysse un mauvais souvenir, cet endroit là !!" :rateau:

Bravo Shogun !!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2011)

Woaw Shogun ! 


Effectivement c'est le désert de Black Rock dans le Nevada. Où le *Burning man* réunit près de 50 000 allumés chaque année, sur 8 jours. 

Après plus rien, le désert.



Mais peut-être ce lieu a-t'il  déjà été évoqué sur le fil.... là prochaine fois je ferais plus ... alambiqué !


----------



## Franck72 (10 Février 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il s'agissait effectivement du Point Némo: pôle maritime inaccessibilité.
> Explication des indices:
> Fils de Marin: le père de Némo le poisson Clown s'appelle Marin (d'où la majuscule)



J'avais bien compris ce truc d'où la barrière de corail Mais c'est promis, maintenant je regarde avant de dire des bétises :rose:


----------



## shogun HD (10 Février 2011)

la suite donc chers amis


----------



## shogun HD (10 Février 2011)

edit: père de michel


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2011)

Bon à l'évidence il s'agit d'une installation radio.
Un autre indice peut etre?


----------



## shogun HD (16 Février 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon à l'évidence il s'agit d'une installation radio.
> Un autre indice peut etre?


 

:mouais:vous êtes à la ramasse 

récupération d'après guerre 

yves père de michel 
michel père de francis


----------



## naas (16 Février 2011)

Pointe saint mathieu ?


----------



## shogun HD (16 Février 2011)

naas a dit:


> Pointe saint mathieu ?


 



bien tenté mais nan


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Février 2011)

Nouvoul l'éclair et disparaît :rose:
Donc Yves, Michel et Francis Rocard.
Pas le temps de fouiller


----------



## Pamoi (16 Février 2011)

Bah oui,  Yves Rocard, radioastronomie, tout ça .... 

Je vois 3 endroits possibles, mais j'ai les yeux qui fatiguent


----------



## shogun HD (16 Février 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Nouvoul l'éclair et disparaît :rose:
> Donc Yves, Michel et Francis Rocard.
> Pas le temps de fouiller


 



exactly 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h18 ----------




Pamoi a dit:


> Bah oui, Yves Rocard, radioastronomie, tout ça ....
> 
> Je vois 3 endroits possibles, mais j'ai les yeux qui fatiguent


 

3 endroits ça va aller vite........


----------



## Pamoi (16 Février 2011)

mouais ... doit y en avoir un 4è


----------



## shogun HD (16 Février 2011)

dernier coup de main ..............

en france


----------



## jpmiss (18 Février 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> récupération d'après guerre


Radar Würzburg?
En tous cas a vue de nez c'est pas à Marcoussis, la résolution sur ce site est inférieure à celle de ta capture...


----------



## Pamoi (18 Février 2011)

Ni à Nançay, ni à Caen, où l'un des 2 radars a été transféré ... j'ai perdu 5/10è à chaque oeil sur cette énigme, je donne ma langue au chat


----------



## shogun HD (18 Février 2011)

@jpmiss et pamoi   Bien vu les gars !!!! Je les ai cherché aussi et peau de zobinou retourné ;-)))  Indice :région  Sud ouest


----------



## shogun HD (21 Février 2011)

nouvel indice : vin :mouais:


----------



## Pamoi (23 Février 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> nouvel indice : vin :mouais:



y'a du vin à Floirac ?? :mouais:


----------



## shogun HD (24 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> y'a du vin à Floirac ?? :mouais:


 

ouaip casper et glouglou et nicolas  t'es pas loin on dirait


----------



## SPIDEY (24 Février 2011)

j'ai trouvé mais je veux pas griller la place à Pamoi
sauf si il ne se manifeste pas d'ici ce soir


----------



## shogun HD (24 Février 2011)

SPIDEY a dit:


> j'ai trouvé mais je veux pas griller la place à Pamoi
> sauf si il ne se manifeste pas d'ici ce soir


 


connaissant bien mon loustic  je pense qu'il te laisse la main  

alors envoies la réponse et poste nous une nouvelle image dans la foulée


----------



## SPIDEY (24 Février 2011)

Bon alors voilà 
suivie de la nouvelle énigme


----------



## shogun HD (24 Février 2011)

bien joué 

pour la tienne  une maison avec aerodrome


----------



## SPIDEY (25 Février 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> une maison avec aerodrome


Comment tu as fait pour trouver aussi vite alors que je comptais donner mon 1er indice: Aérodrome


----------



## shogun HD (25 Février 2011)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Comment tu as fait pour trouver aussi vite alors que je comptais donner mon 1er indice: Aérodrome


 

France ?


----------



## SPIDEY (25 Février 2011)

Yes


----------



## SPIDEY (25 Février 2011)

Indice: Porte 
Oui mais porte de quoi ?


----------



## SPIDEY (28 Février 2011)

Montagne


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mars 2011)

Bon faudrait peut etre voir a donner un nouvel indice


----------



## SPIDEY (5 Mars 2011)

c'est vrai que ça traine um peu 
avec celui ci ça devrait aller plus vite
Alpes


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mars 2011)

Aérodrome de Gap-Tallard.
J'ai fini par le trouver grâce à ce site en me tapant un par un tous les aérodromes des alpes...

On peut savoir si y'a une raison ou un intéret particulier pour avoir choisi ce site?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h38 ----------

Bon la suite:





Indice: Supertramp


----------



## Pamoi (5 Mars 2011)

C'est là qu'un rêveur a commis le crime du siècle et s'est ensuite caché dans sa coquille ?? 

edit blague à part: sur une ile ? (une histoire de surexploitation du guano dévastatrice aboutissant à ce genre de paysage...)


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mars 2011)

Non pas sur une ile.


----------



## shogun HD (5 Mars 2011)

on va les laisser chercher lespetis gars


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mars 2011)

Allez un autre indice pour faire réfléchir pendant la nuit: un single de Who en 1968


----------



## SPIDEY (5 Mars 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> On peut savoir si y'a une raison ou un intéret particulier pour avoir choisi ce site?


Mon baptême de l'air


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mars 2011)

Allez, nouvel indice: Fairbanks 71x2


----------



## Pamoi (6 Mars 2011)

perso chuis largué ... 

Alaska ?


----------



## alèm (6 Mars 2011)

stampede trail&#8230; 

into the wild, supertramp, fairbanks, 142 (le bus), etc&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mars 2011)

Oui, Alaska. 
En tous cas ShogunHD a trouvé dès le premier indice 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h58 ----------




alèm a dit:


> stampede trail


Par là oui


----------



## alèm (6 Mars 2011)

ah tu veux que je dise Magic Bus ? 

et Chris McCandless aussi&#8230; pfff&#8230; t'es chiant jipé !


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mars 2011)

T'as fini de gâcher mon énigme!


----------



## alèm (6 Mars 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'as fini de gâcher mon énigme!



bon, ok, je vous laissez jouer moi je bosse avec Google Earth pas que ça à faire !


----------



## Pamoi (6 Mars 2011)

ouais ben moi je l'ai pas vu, Into The Wild ...


----------



## alèm (6 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> ouais ben moi je l'ai pas vu, Into The Wild ...



tu rates rien 

sinon, il meurt à la fin !


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mars 2011)

Hin hin 
Bon bin là ça devrait être vite fait pour trouver l'endroit


----------



## Pamoi (6 Mars 2011)

Pas de problème, Shogun arrive 

_Tiens, j'ai comme une subite envie de voir un film, moi ..._ _Merci JP_


----------



## Pamoi (9 Mars 2011)

Personne ?? j'y vais donc ....

Ici

C'est la position du bus dans lequel Chris McCandless (dont l'histoire a été mise en scène par Sean Penn dans le film Into The Wild) a trouvé refuge et est mort.
Très belle énigme, merci JP (x2 )


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mars 2011)

Ah bah c'est pas trop tôt!


----------



## Pamoi (9 Mars 2011)

Bah oui mais c'est pas moi qui ai trouvé, hein ...  

Une autre dès que possible


----------



## Pamoi (10 Mars 2011)

A vous de jouer


----------



## shogun HD (10 Mars 2011)

Hôpital ?


----------



## alèm (11 Mars 2011)

au hasard, hum!, le siège de la CIA à Langley, Virginie, USA&#8230; 

dans le comté de Fairfax&#8230;

non, ne me remerciez pas ! 

pardon exactement le George Bush Center for Intelligence aussi&#8230;


----------



## Pamoi (11 Mars 2011)

"dis maman, c'est quoi, la classe ???"

"La classe, mon petit, c'est alèm qui joue à Google Earth !!!"​ 
Grandiose !!! 

A toi la main !!


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2011)

Manque le lien vers la carte ou les coordonnées!


----------



## Pamoi (11 Mars 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Manque le lien vers la carte ou les coordonnées!



ben j'ai pas osé ... il est capable d'écrire en vert, des fois ....


----------



## alèm (11 Mars 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Manque le lien vers la carte ou les coordonnées!





Pamoi a dit:


> ben j'ai pas osé ... il est capable d'écrire en vert, des fois ....



j'ai pas osé demander à mon macbook air de lancer google earth&#8230; puisqu'il n'était pas installé. 
et cruiser sur googleMaps avec le trackpad c'est pas si facile qu'avec ma Razer 

en fait, j'avais déjà vu la façade du batiment d'une, donc il y avait rémanence. Puis, au vu de la forme des parkings, je me suis dit : "campus américain" (je n'ai pas pensé à un hopital (pas d'accès direct sur l'entrée principale, les autres semblent être des entrées des artistes). donc j'ai réfléchi pas loin d'une minute pour me demander quel campus américain pouvait bien avoir un centre de communication planqué derrière les arbres (ce qui semble un non-sens si tu n'as pas un satellite juste au-dessus en fait&#8230  et euh&#8230; j'ai repensé à la façade. 

ceci dit, puisque tu le demandes mon jipé !
tadaaaaaaa
sur le GPS indique Colonial Farm Road (ya un sous-entendu ?  )


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ceci dit, puisque tu le demandes mon jipé !
> tadaaaaaaa


Merci  Mais bon comme ton lien est foireux je me permet de le corriger


----------



## alèm (11 Mars 2011)

merci lapin ! :love:

je vous en mets un assez facile&#8230;


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Mars 2011)

Effectivement, assez facile 
Plutôt vers Amiens ou plutôt vers Nantes ?


----------



## alèm (11 Mars 2011)

bah oui, tu vois, tu es déjà assez proche ! 

indice : 68-929 = -861


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Mars 2011)

C'est une altitude négative ? (mine)


----------



## alèm (11 Mars 2011)

hmm&#8230;*pas d'altitude négative dans le département mais assez loin de là des terres situées en altitude entre 0 et 1,50m &#8230;

pour le terrain (impressionnant) qui nous intéresse : plateau calcaire crayeux


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2011)

deuxième indice en forme d'intermède musical

[youtube]z5AuobVEtdI[/youtube]

où l'on constate que si Franckie & Joey ont fait des progrès à la gratte&#8230; je ne suis pas sûre que Kim&#8230; non je blague hein !


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Mars 2011)

Les Pixies ont donné un concert au Zénith de Nantes en 2010; pas mal de plateaux calcaires crayeux en France. Un indice encore ? Lutins ?


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2011)

tu as mal lu l'indice !! 

je les rappelle et j'en ajoute un (corsé mais finalement contenant 90% des indices possibles)

68 - 929 = -861
Caribou
si tu suis la route de Saint-Jean le menton rentré comme dans un blizzard, sous l'arbre du danger, le feu te massacrera


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Mars 2011)

Voilà voilà


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2011)

up your turn !


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Mars 2011)

(Pas encore compris l'indice chiffré, à part 68 nombre de survivants ?) 
Allez, un lieu moins tragique; à droite ou à gauche ?
(edit: retiré la première image, confusion google-ienne) :rose:


----------



## z-moon (12 Mars 2011)

Bonjour 
il a l'air sympas ce jeu !!!
bon aller je me lance ... stonehenge ??? 
oups  ... je repasse plus tard ^^


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> (Pas encore compris l'indice chiffré, à part 68 nombre de survivants ?)



oui le nombre de sous-officiers et soldats du rang répondant à l'appel le lendemain :hein:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h33 ----------

ou alors ils ont déplacé Stonehenge en France !


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Mars 2011)

Trop fort, tu sais déjà que c'est en France  
Pardonnez-moi, mais jusqu'à lundi (ou demain soir) je ne pourrai pas vous répondre :rose:
Bon dimanche


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2011)

dis donc&#8230; si je ne dis pas trop de bêtises, un diamètre de 50m ?


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Mars 2011)

Tiens, quelqu'un 
Pour le diamètre je te fais confiance (calcul de la largeur de la chaussée de route visible, interpolation, règle millimétrée  ).
Comme tu as l'obligeance de perpétuer ce fil, je risque un indice grossier: houppe.
Et ça va vite passer à toi (ou à un autre, faut faire vite   )
A part ça je suis revenu depuis dimanche soir


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2011)

ouais bah pas ma voiture de travail !


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Mars 2011)

:hein: :mouais:  
:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2011)

ceux qui savent pour qui je bosse  comprendront le rapport avec Google Earth ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h53 ----------

eh bin, pas facile à trouver ! aussi compliqué qu'un obélisque dans une meute de menhir !!

indice grossier mais finalement je comprends mieux pourquoi je ne trouvais pas la forme vue du haut haha !!

donc
latitude :     43°21'8.47"N
longitude :   1°49'37.11"E

et c'est l'obélisque dressé en hommage à Pierre-Paul Riquet au Seuil de Naurouze



> Le Seuil de Naurouze, parfois appelé aussi seuil du Lauragais, est un seuil géographique (ou col) de 189 mètres daltitude du sud-ouest de la France situé à la frontière du département de la Haute-Garonne et du département de l'Aude sur la ligne de partage des eaux entre locéan Atlantique et la mer Méditerranée, il constitue le point le plus élevé du canal du Midi, qui permet de relier la Méditerranée à lAtlantique, et sépare le Massif central (au nord), des Pyrénées (au sud). Il est proche d'Avignonet-Lauragais et de Labastide-d'Anjou.
> 
> Ce seuil est connu depuis l'Antiquité. Strabon, géographe grec, avait appelé ce passage l'isthme gaulois, et la Via Aquitania, voie romaine reliant Narbonne à Toulouse y passait.




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h20 ----------




> soit vous vous sentez de relancer, et vous annoncez un sirop de 14. Vous, comme on a commencé les annonces, vous avez pas le droit de laisser filer, vous pouvez soit relancer avec un sirop de 21, soit vous abandonnez le tour et vous dites "couche-sirop", ou "sirop-jaloux", ça dépend des régions. Pis après, soit on fait la partie, soit je fais un contre-sirop, boum, et à partir de là, sirop de pomme sur 21, donc on fait la partie en 4 tours, jusqu'à qu'il y en ait un qui sirote.
> 
> A la gagne, y a que 3 possibilités.
> 
> ...



bon bah je relance sur un sirop de 40.






(ps : j'ai déjà filé un premier indice&#8230


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Mars 2011)

Cracovie


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2011)

oui&#8230; mais c'est grand Krakow&#8230; surtout cet endroit.  (mais je te l'accorde)


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Mars 2011)

Je suis un peu embarrassé  par l'affluence 
On continue à deux alors :rateau:
Pas d'indice:


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2011)

t'as une fascination pour les trucs érigés ?


----------



## z-moon (16 Mars 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Je suis un peu embarrassé  par l'affluence


bon ben je me lance alors 
sauf que là je vois pas trop ... comment dire, je suis dans le flou 
c'est en France ?


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Mars 2011)

C'est en France, oui 
J'ai pensé que ça éviterait aux 2 pelés et 3 tondus qui suivent ce fil de faire toupiner maladivement leur globe GoogleEarth 
A demain


----------



## Dp.hermes (18 Mars 2011)

C'est un château?


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Mars 2011)

Non, c'est un trou à rats


----------



## Dp.hermes (18 Mars 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Non, c'est un trou à rats



Ca aurait très bien pu être juste un belle demeure, voire villa qui ne porterait pas le nom de château...


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2011)

ou un fort militaire dans les Vosges&#8230;


----------



## Dp.hermes (18 Mars 2011)

La grande ombre est-elle un donjon? Un pigeonnier? Un mirador? Une pub pour Toblerone®?


----------



## Franck72 (18 Mars 2011)

On dirait bien un terrain militaire avec bunker et chemin de ronde&#8230; le tout paumé dans une forêt.


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> t'as une fascination pour les trucs érigés ?


L'érection de Cracovie est plutôt tienne, non 


Franck72 a dit:


> On dirait bien un terrain militaire avec bunker et chemin de ronde le tout paumé dans une forêt.


On brûle


----------



## Franck72 (18 Mars 2011)

Une région en particulier ? Du genre deux guerres me sont passées dessus ?


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Mars 2011)

Pas vraiment.
Bien qu'un peu tordu, l'indice pourrait être Ovni; googl pourrait être trop efficace.
Sinon, ça se passe plutôt en-dessous.


----------



## z-moon (18 Mars 2011)

coucou 

Une base de missiles ou un truc dans le genre ??


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Mars 2011)

z-moon a dit:


> un truc dans le genre ??


T'es verni   Oui


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2011)

Tavernier, à boire !


----------



## z-moon (18 Mars 2011)

Pfffuuuu 
pas facile à trouver ... faudrait que j'affine un peu ma recherche

C'est dans le sud est ??


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2011)

_ma hé_, tu devrais relire nos messages ! 

(_baisse en cours_ de la qualité des indices)


----------



## z-moon (18 Mars 2011)

ben ... si j'ai bien lu c'est en France, paumé dans une foret, sous terre, c'est militaire, que c'est surement pas dans les Vosges, c'est en rapport avec des ovni ... et que tu as très soif aussi, ou quelque chose à fêter 
j'étais sur une piste interessante mais c'est écris en tout petit sur google earth :rateau:


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Mars 2011)

Je pense qu'alèm a trouvé, mais par charité je précise à z-moon que ce n'est pas très loin à vol d'oiseau de l'Elysée :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h41 ----------




alèm a dit:


> _ma hé_
> (_baisse en cours_ de la qualité des indices)


 :love:


----------



## z-moon (18 Mars 2011)

merci à tous les deux 
"verni" m'a mis sur une nouvelle piste, je crois que je chauffe 

Yeeeeess !



Base de Taverny
49° 02' 02.24" N
2° 13' 46.02" E

et quand je pense à tout le temps passé sur le plateau d'Albion, brrrr :rateau:

Ma photo est prête, j'attends le feu vert pour la poster


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Mars 2011)

Je te donne le feu vert, gaffe à pas appuyer sur le bouton rouge (les plus érudits savent que c'est une allégorie, ce bouton n'existant pas, par contre j'veux du rouge ça existe )


----------



## z-moon (18 Mars 2011)

Merci Nouvoul 
Plop!




un indice: c'est au bord de l'eau


----------



## z-moon (19 Mars 2011)

Et ben y'a pas foule 
... pourtant il est pas très dur à trouver, si on sait à peu près où chercher


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mars 2011)

z-moon a dit:


> si on sait à peu près où chercher



Voilà le pbm


----------



## z-moon (19 Mars 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Voilà le pbm


bah ouai, posez moi des questions :rateau:
je vais pas donner des indices comme ça, non mais


----------



## z-moon (19 Mars 2011)

OK ... 
bon,  Altitude 372m ... ça réduit pas mal le champs de possibilités


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mars 2011)

C'est pas au bord de la mer alors :ane:


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Mars 2011)

St Disdille ? En tout cas ici:


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Mars 2011)

Comme on dit, y'a pas l'feu au lac.
Et plouf


----------



## z-moon (19 Mars 2011)

Joli ... à toi Nouvoul 
ps : désolé j'avais pris mon aprem


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Mars 2011)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Formulette_d'élimination
Plouf-plouf:


----------



## Dp.hermes (20 Mars 2011)

Presqu'île?


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Mars 2011)

On dirait 
Ô lac, suspend ton vol&#8230;


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Mars 2011)

Vous êtes noyés dans l'apéro, le rouge, le rose, le marron ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (21 Mars 2011)

Ah ouais, du coup il fallait un peu décuver avant de pouvoir réfléchir activement! lol

Continent européen?


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Mars 2011)

Plus à l'est, un lac donc


----------



## Dp.hermes (22 Mars 2011)

Asie donc?
Indonésie?


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Mars 2011)

Japon ?


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Mars 2011)

Pourrait être Europe dans quelques années


----------



## Dp.hermes (22 Mars 2011)

Lac d'Egirdir!!!! 37°52'57.22"N 30°52'02.41"E


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Mars 2011)

La photo donne envie d'y aller voir de plus près, mais sur place :mouais:
A toi


----------



## Dp.hermes (22 Mars 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2011)

Piazza del Campo, Siena, Toscana, Italia,


 43°19'6.49"N
 11°19'53.59"E


----------



## Dp.hermes (22 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> Piazza del Campo, Siena, Toscana, Italia,
> 
> 
> 43°19'6.49"N
> 11°19'53.59"E



Ah ben c'est du rapide! lol
Bien joué!


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Mars 2011)

Dommage j'étais occupé ailleurs, sinon c'était tout aussi vite repéré :rateau:
Prochain coup :la Tour Eiffel 
:rose:


----------



## Dp.hermes (22 Mars 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Dommage j'étais occupé ailleurs, sinon c'était tout aussi vite repéré :rateau:
> Prochain coup :la Tour Eiffel
> :rose:



Looooooooool!!! Ah ben ça va hein! :rateau: J'étais pas inspiré et je me suis souvenu d'un voyage là-bas... 

La tour eiffel je serais même pas capable de la reconnaitre je pense...


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2011)

Dp.hermes a dit:


> Ah ben c'est du rapide! lol
> Bien joué!



oui mais pense à mettre des images moins lourdes ! 
en même temps, c'est un lieu très connu (et que j'ai déjà vu en vrai )



Nouvoul a dit:


> Dommage j'étais occupé ailleurs, sinon c'était tout aussi vite repéré :rateau:
> Prochain coup :la Tour Eiffel
> :rose:



chiche ! 




en plus grand à un clic​
l'indice viendra plus tard.


----------



## Dp.hermes (22 Mars 2011)

Hammeau français?


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2011)

oui, ya que les français pour remembrer pareil.


----------



## Dp.hermes (22 Mars 2011)

Bretagne?


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2011)

non. Même si les celtes qui ont vécu un peu plus bas appréciait les fruits de mer*&#8230; 


*ne me tendez pas de perches pour compliquer les indices !


----------



## Dp.hermes (22 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> non. Même si les celtes qui ont vécu un peu plus bas appréciait les fruits de mer*&#8230;
> 
> 
> *ne me tendez pas de perches pour compliquer les indices !



*Salaud!!! lol

En même temps les celtes étaient assez éparpillés...
Et puis j'aurais du me douter que c'était pas la Bretagne : c'est des tuiles sur les toits!!! 

Il faut se concentrer sur un truc particulier de l'image? (genre don dirait qu'il y a un message à droite)


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2011)

non, reviens aux fondamentaux : j'ai une idée, je vérifie !


----------



## GrInGoo (23 Mars 2011)

J'ai pensé à Montcuq, mais après vérification, non 

Plutôt est ou ouest ?


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Mars 2011)

C'est dans le Perche ?


----------



## alèm (23 Mars 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> J'ai pensé à Montcuq, mais après vérification, non
> 
> Plutôt est ou ouest ?



c'est assez central et tu as flairé la bonne piste !  si j'ose dire. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h23 ----------




Nouvoul a dit:


> C'est dans le Perche ?



ça me ferait mal ! 

(oups, pardon  )


----------



## GrInGoo (23 Mars 2011)

Ah ben on est tout pile dans l'*Anus* ( 47.598085  3.532135 )


----------



## alèm (23 Mars 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Ah ben on est tout pile dans l'*Anus* ( 47.598085  3.532135 )



OUCH !! doucement !! :rose:


à ton tour ! 

edit : je connais bien la région pour diverses raisons mais si vous voulez visiter, il y a de charmantes chambres d'hôtes à Druyes-les-belles-fontaines qui est un beau village.


----------



## GrInGoo (23 Mars 2011)

C'est parti :


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Mars 2011)

Dites-donc, il n'y à pas foule ici :affraid:


----------



## Dp.hermes (24 Mars 2011)

France?


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Mars 2011)

Oui, une des belles terres Française !


----------



## Dp.hermes (24 Mars 2011)

Région Provence Alpes Côtes d'Azur?

Faut bien tenter quelque chose... lol


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Mars 2011)

Oh non, la région est un peu plus pétillante


----------



## Dp.hermes (24 Mars 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Oh non, la région est un peu plus pétillante



Champagne ce sera alors... Me trompes-je?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h54 ----------

Abuserais-je en précisant la Marne? lol


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mars 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Dites-donc, il n'y à pas foule ici :affraid:


Ben faut dire que question indice tu t'es pas foulé pour nous donner envier de chercher


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Mars 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben faut dire que question indice tu t'es pas foulé pour nous donner envier de chercher


J'attendais les questions 

On parle bien d'une région où on fait des vins mousseux protégés par une appellation d'origine contrôlée 

Le non du village  à trouver est très con.

Je ne peux pas vous en dire plus pour l'instant


----------



## Dp.hermes (24 Mars 2011)

Je viens de me taper une centaine de noms de villages qui sont très cons, j'y suis toujours pas... lol

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h28 ----------

Ils se ressemblent tous les champs là dedans! ah ah

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h34 ----------

Putain! Ca fait 2heures que je tape trecon, traicon, trescon, trekon etc dans google earth et il m'a meme pas trouvé Trécon si je tape pas l'accent cet imbécile de logiciel!!! lol

48°52'20.81"N , 4°05'06.49"E


----------



## Franck72 (24 Mars 2011)

Messieurs, ne chercher plus,voici la réponse&#8230; (merci pour le nom à la con !)
Voir la pièce jointe 53812


Oups, désolé&#8230; je viens juste de lire le message du dessus&#8230; je rends à César ce qui lui appartient&#8230;


----------



## Dp.hermes (24 Mars 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Oups, désolé&#8230; je viens juste de lire le message du dessus&#8230; je rends à César ce qui lui appartient&#8230;



Lol, ouais, je te remercie. La prochaine fois j'attache une image histoire que la réponse soit plus voyante... 

Je posterai une photo un peu plus tard dans l'après-midi car je suis pas sur mon mac...
Comme ça, ça laisse le temps à GrInGoo de valider la réponse!  eh eh!


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Mars 2011)

Bien joué 
J'ai donné un peu trop d'indice, non ?


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mars 2011)

Dp.hermes a dit:


> Lol, ouais, je te remercie. La prochaine fois j'attache une image histoire que la réponse soit plus voyante...


Ou plus simplement tu peux faire un lien depuis la page google map


----------



## Dp.hermes (24 Mars 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ou plus simplement tu peux faire un lien depuis la page google map



Aussi oui... 

Et bien les amis, à vous de jouer!!!! :


----------



## Franck72 (25 Mars 2011)

Je dirais une place avec une érection (de statue) et une rangée de drapeaux bien alignés comme il faut&#8230;

En France ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (25 Mars 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Je dirais une place avec une érection (de statue) et une rangée de drapeaux bien alignés comme il faut
> 
> En France ?



Bonne observation 

Non, ce n'est pas en France


----------



## Franck72 (25 Mars 2011)

Avec des toits de ce type, on pourrait penser au pays de l'est (enfin pas trop&#8230 type Autriche, Hongrie&#8230;


----------



## Dp.hermes (25 Mars 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Avec des toits de ce type, on pourrait penser au pays de l'est (enfin pas trop) type Autriche, Hongrie



C'est effectivement un pays de l'est, tout là bas


----------



## Dp.hermes (26 Mars 2011)

????????


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2011)

nous sommes Samedi matin, certains ont eu une nuit chargée&#8230;


----------



## Dp.hermes (26 Mars 2011)

Moi aussi, et le matin pareil! Mais bon... lol


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2011)

bon, je dis une connerie si j'enlève la Croatie, la Bulgarie et l'Albanie et la République Tchèque ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (26 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> bon, je dis une connerie si j'enlève la Croatie, la Bulgarie et l'Albanie et la République Tchèque ?



Ah non, aucune connerie à signaler pour l'instant


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2011)

je ne trouve pas de place en Pologne qui corresponde (malgré les 16 provinces)&#8230;  pour l'instant


----------



## Dp.hermes (26 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> je ne trouve pas de place en Pologne qui corresponde (malgré les 16 provinces)  pour l'instant



Peut-être parce que c'est pas en Pologne... :rateau:


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2011)

oui je sais !


----------



## Dp.hermes (26 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> oui je sais !



Allez j'suis sympa : PLUS à l'est, bien plus à l'est


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2011)

Dp.hermes a dit:


> Allez j'suis sympa : PLUS à l'est, bien plus à l'est



à l'est, rien de nouveau


----------



## Dp.hermes (26 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> à l'est, rien de nouveau



Im Westen auch nicht


----------



## Franck72 (26 Mars 2011)

Merde, j'ai les yeux qui brident à force d'éplucher Googlearth


----------



## Dp.hermes (27 Mars 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Merde, j'ai les yeux qui brident à force d'éplucher Googlearth



Franchement, vu la notoriété de a ville, vaut mieux des questions pour cibler plutôt que de se lancer à bras le corps sur google earth! lol


----------



## shogun HD (27 Mars 2011)

Dp.hermes a dit:


> Franchement, vu la notoriété de a ville, vaut mieux des questions pour cibler plutôt que de se lancer à bras le corps sur google earth! lol


 

un petit indice peut-être


----------



## Dp.hermes (27 Mars 2011)

Allez, c'est dans une région de la Volga du pays le plus grand du monde.


----------



## Clemapo (27 Mars 2011)

Je m'incruste dans votre jeu qui me plait bien 

La statue, c'est peut être Lénine (le bras tendu), je cherche les villes où il y a des statues de Lenine depuis hier... moi aussi j'ai mal aux yeux, mdr ! :rateau:

J'ai fait Moscou, bien sur, Saint Petersbourg, Volgograd (près de la Volga.... ou alors j'ai mal regardé !), Vladivostok, Douchanbé, Minsk... 

__________________

C'est bon !!! 

Saratov ! 51°32'00.00"N/46°02'00.00"E

Et une statue de Lénine...


----------



## Dp.hermes (27 Mars 2011)

Clemapo a dit:


> C'est bon !!!
> 
> Saratov ! 51°32'00.00"N/46°02'00.00"E
> 
> Et une statue de Lénine...



Parfait! Très bien joué!! 

A ton tour!!!


----------



## Clemapo (27 Mars 2011)

Voilà !!!

Je pense que ce n'est pas trop difficile, soyez indulgents, c'est ma première fois


----------



## Pamoi (27 Mars 2011)

hameau provençal ??


----------



## Clemapo (27 Mars 2011)

Hum hum  Oui...

Ca ne va pas durer longtemps !

Je ferai plus compliqué la prochaine fois


----------



## Franck72 (28 Mars 2011)

J'ai trouvé : le village de Gourdon

43°43'12.93" N - 6°58'43.40" E
Voir la pièce jointe 54162


----------



## Franck72 (28 Mars 2011)

Aller, c'est parti pour une nouvelle image :

Voir la pièce jointe 54172


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2011)

Bien, c'est pas une centrale nucléaire... Ça fait plutôt basilique... USA ou Italie ?


----------



## Franck72 (28 Mars 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bien, c'est pas une centrale nucléaire... Ça fait plutôt basilique...



Ce n'est pas une centrale, ni une basilique



Toum'aï a dit:


> USA ou Italie ?


Ni l'un ni l'autre (environ 10 000 km des deux lieux au bas mots)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2011)

Véhicules aux couleurs bigarrées,...  ex-républiques soviétiques ?

Une université, un bâtiment gouvernemental ?


----------



## Franck72 (28 Mars 2011)

C'est un bâtiment public&#8230;

indice : hémisphère sud


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2011)

Australie, Nouvelle Zélande ?


----------



## Franck72 (28 Mars 2011)

Brûlant pour la deuxième proposition&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2011)

Une bibliothèque ?

Un rapport avec le boeuf ?


----------



## Franck72 (28 Mars 2011)

vova a dit:


> Une bibliothèque ?



C'est pas loin 



vova a dit:


> Un rapport avec le boeuf ?



Aucun 

Indice : Mémorial


----------



## Clemapo (28 Mars 2011)

J'ai trouvé 

Mais comme je suis arrivée après tout le monde et que j'ai trouvé grace aux indices donnés par les autres joueurs, ben je ne le dis pas 

Mais la preuve en image  :

La réponse est plus haut, dans tous les messages !


----------



## SPIDEY (28 Mars 2011)

moi aussi mais je vais pas piquer la place aux autres


----------



## Clemapo (28 Mars 2011)

SPIDEY a dit:


> moi aussi mais je vais pas piquer la place aux autres


----------



## Franck72 (28 Mars 2011)

Bien vu... Alors, qui donne la réponse ?


----------



## Clemapo (28 Mars 2011)

Moi je n'ai pas le temps de chercher un "bon" lieu pour la prochaine fois, donc je laisse mon camarade donner la réponse 

(par contre, je commence à chercher quelque chose de plus compliqué de mon "Gourdon", très joli petit village provençal perché sur une butte, d'où l'on a une magnifique vue sur la mer, et qui fait partie des "plus beaux villages de France")


----------



## Clemapo (29 Mars 2011)

Alors la réponse était le mémorial de la guerre à Auckland :

36°51'38"S/174°46'40"E

Voilà ma nouvelle contribution :


----------



## Franck72 (29 Mars 2011)

Merci pour la réponse&#8230;

Ton lieu ressemble à une villa romaine&#8230; Italie ?


----------



## Clemapo (29 Mars 2011)

Non, pas en Italie !


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse
> 
> Ton lieu ressemble à une villa romaine Italie ?



atrium, colonnes, demi-cercle, toit en tuile


----------



## Clemapo (29 Mars 2011)

On va dire oui, mais reconstruction !


----------



## Clemapo (30 Mars 2011)

Petit indice :

Soleil, sécheresse et chaleur...

Allez, vous aurez trouvé quand je rentrerai du travail ce soir


----------



## GrInGoo (30 Mars 2011)

Clemapo a dit:


> Petit indice :
> 
> Soleil, sécheresse et chaleur...
> 
> Allez, vous aurez trouvé quand je rentrerai du travail ce soir



Grèce alors ?

Je dirais : *37.97162   23.736819* (Zappeion conference&exhibition centre)







J'attends validation


----------



## Clemapo (30 Mars 2011)

Bravo !!! Le zappeion a Athènes ! ;-)


----------



## Dp.hermes (30 Mars 2011)

Clemapo a dit:


> Bravo !!! Le zappeion a Athènes ! ;-)



C'est GrInGoo qui déchire tout, comme d'hab!Bien joué!!!


----------



## GrInGoo (30 Mars 2011)

Ah tiens, on dirait un circuit ? 







A vous de jouer


----------



## alèm (30 Mars 2011)

trop simple !


----------



## GrInGoo (30 Mars 2011)

Je voulais pas faire trop compliqué 

En tout cas félicitations


----------



## Clemapo (30 Mars 2011)

La suite ! La suite ! 

Allez Alèm !!!


----------



## alèm (30 Mars 2011)

hey ho ! mon chef il se réveille à 16H30 eu égard au décalage horaire donc je bossais avec lui sur des questions financières et techniques et aussi


sur google earth


----------



## Clemapo (30 Mars 2011)

Ah ok ! Désolée  !!! 

Il vit par là ?


----------



## alèm (30 Mars 2011)

Clemapo a dit:


> Ah ok ! Désolée  !!!
> 
> Il vit par là ?



oui, San Francisco et il bosse à Berkeley. d'ailleurs, un ancien modérateur du bar est à ses côtés en train de bosser   






des indices plus tard ! 

je vais faire mon deuxième boulot : faire des photos de concerts !


----------



## Franck72 (31 Mars 2011)

Comme ça, après moultes réflections, je dirais un champ rond au milieu de champ rectangulaire, le tout au bord d'un canal qui lui même borde la mer (ou océan) :mouais:

En Europe (voyons large )


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2011)

une rivière, un canal, ... en bas à droite c'est quoi ? un lac ?


----------



## GrInGoo (31 Mars 2011)

C'est en France ?


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Comme ça, après moultes réflections, je dirais un champ rond au milieu de champ rectangulaire, le tout au bord d'un canal qui lui même borde la mer (ou océan) :mouais:
> 
> En Europe (voyons large )



ce n'est pas un canal, plutôt de l'irrigation, mais tu es le plus près, c'est en Europe et ce n'est pas un océan ni un lac



GrInGoo a dit:


> C'est en France ?



non, les fruits sont plus frais, les charcuteries bien plus grasses et on y fait plus souvent l'amour !  (j'ai pas dit "mieux" mais "plus souvent"  )


----------



## GrInGoo (31 Mars 2011)

On parle de la Grèce alors


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2011)

nan

mais il fait chaud souvent aussi


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2011)

Les _charcuteries bien plus grasses_ me feraient penser à l'Espagne, le système d'irrigation à l'Italie

Des champs de riz ?


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2011)

vova a dit:


> Les _charcuteries bien plus grasses_ me feraient penser à l'Espagne, le système d'irrigation à l'Italie
> 
> Des champs de riz ?



tu t'encres dans la bonne direction !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2011)

Riz noir.


C'est vaste la plaine du Pô. 
Et y en a des champs du côté de Vercelli


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2011)

tu seiches ! même si pour la couleur du riz tu es bon, pour le reste tu es éloigné&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2011)

[Apparté]des pâtes maison à l'encre de seiches, quelques vongoles, du Brunello,... soupir.... :love:  [/Apparté]


----------



## Franck72 (31 Mars 2011)

J'ai trouvé !

Il s'agit de champ à proximité de Deltebre (Espagne)

Coordonnées : 40°41'34.16" N / 0°49'23.18" E
Voir la pièce jointe 54592


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Nous sommes bien sur les bords de la Méditerranée




vouii


----------



## Franck72 (31 Mars 2011)

Voici la nouvelle énigme :

Voir la pièce jointe 54602


Indice : ce n'est pas un tunnel


----------



## Franck72 (31 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> vouii



J'ai trouvé voir message au dessus du tien


----------



## GrInGoo (31 Mars 2011)

Vu la gueule des piles on dirait le Pont Runyang 
Mais vu la couleur de l'eau, je dirais USA non ? 
*
*


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Voici la nouvelle énigme :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 54602
> 
> ...




... et ta photo n'est pas orientée nord ...


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> J'ai trouvé !
> 
> Il s'agit de champ à proximité de Deltebre (Espagne)
> 
> ...



pas eu le temps de te féliciter !

j'aurais pu citer cette photo mais c'eut été trop simple


----------



## Franck72 (31 Mars 2011)

C'est bien aux States ! Mais où ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> C'est bien aux States ! Mais où ?



Je me répète peut-être, mais ta photo n'est pas orientée nord ...


----------



## Franck72 (31 Mars 2011)

Excusez-moi pour l'orientation voici donc la nouvelle photo, orientée correctement, même si je pense que vova a trouvé 
Voir la pièce jointe 54642


----------



## GrInGoo (31 Mars 2011)

J'ai cherché mais j'ai pas encore trouvé lequel c'est !


----------



## Franck72 (31 Mars 2011)

Il est bien parmi ces ponts


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2011)

Bon alors *ici*.


----------

Franck72 tu ne m'en voudras pas que je passe directement à la suite....?  Merci  ! 


Voici:


----------



## Franck72 (1 Avril 2011)

Si, si, je vais me sentir obligé de te faire la tronche pendant au moins 0,00000000003 millisecondes 

Il est joli ton coquillage en Amérique du Sud ?


----------



## GrInGoo (1 Avril 2011)

C'est pas Singapour ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Si, si, je vais me sentir obligé de te faire la tronche pendant au moins 0,00000000003 millisecondes
> 
> Il est joli ton coquillage en Amérique du Sud ?



 



GrInGoo a dit:


> C'est pas Singapour ?



Non pas Singapore.

Le «coquillage» à une circonférence de plus de 430 m.


----------



## Franck72 (1 Avril 2011)

Ça s'apparenterait à un musée&#8230; dédié à l'escargot

Amérique du Nord ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Ça s'apparenterait à un musée dédié à l'escargot
> 
> Amérique du Nord ?





Tintin, non pas aux amériques.


----------



## Clemapo (1 Avril 2011)

vova a dit:


> Bon alors *ici*.
> 
> 
> ----------
> ...



Ah ! Je me doutais que c'était dans la région des grands lacs 

Mais je n'avais pas le temps de chercher.... Et là, pas le temps non plus  On verra ce soir, si cela a été trouvé ou pas..


----------



## Franck72 (1 Avril 2011)

Il y a pas mal de flotte autour, non (rivière, plan d'eau) ?

Et s'agit-il d'un musée ?


----------



## jpmiss (1 Avril 2011)

Australie?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Il y a pas mal de flotte autour, non (rivière, plan d'eau) ?
> 
> Et s'agit-il d'un musée ?



Il y a effectivement beaucoup de canaux, et d'eau dans la région.



jpmiss a dit:


> Australie?



Nan, pas Australie, mais sur Pacifique.



Si mes souvenirs sont exacts, un célèbre navigateur gitan y a brièvement rencontré Raspoutine.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2011)

Et vu de profil, ça éclaire un peu, non ?


----------



## Franck72 (1 Avril 2011)

Je sais pas si ça éclaire, mais ça en jette !

Ça ne serait pas Japonais, même si il n'y a pas de relief ?


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Avril 2011)

Accélérateur de particules ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Je sais pas si ça éclaire, mais ça en jette !
> 
> Ça ne serait pas Japonais, même si il n'y a pas de relief ?





Pas nippon, non



jp.pilet a dit:


> Accélérateur de particules ?


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Avril 2011)

mais chinois !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h42 ----------

mais chinois !
l'accélérateur de particules électrons-positrons BESIII, du projet BEPC II 
mais ou est la photo ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> mais chinois !



Bin ouais... : 





vova a dit:


>





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h44 ----------




jp.pilet a dit:


> l'accélérateur de particules électrons-positrons BESIII, du projet BEPC II
> mais ou est la photo ?



Nan.  


Tu es encore bien éloigné de la source.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Avril 2011)

Et Hop! Merci Goggles


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et Hop! Merci Goggles



et bin voilà ! 


Pour ceux qui aimeraient en savoir un peu plus, c'est *ici*.


----------



## Clemapo (1 Avril 2011)

Tain ! Quand tu as dit 460 m de diamètre, ce matin, j'avais pensé à un truc dans ce genre, mais il me semble qu'il y en a un en Europe qui fait 20 km de longueur et j'ai donc pensé que ça ne pouvait pas être ça...

Enfin, il aurait aussi fallu que je trouve le pays 

Donc, c'était mort pour moi :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (1 Avril 2011)

Nouvelle énigme demain, la j'ai pas trop le temps.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Avril 2011)

Bon alors un truc facile parce que j'ai pas le temps:


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon alors un truc facile parce que j'ai pas le temps:



Lombard Street, San Francisco, California

 37°48'7.58"N
122°25'7.59"O

pas de bol, maousse est au _bureau_ à Berkeley en ce moment&#8230;* donc j'ai quelques rapports sur San Francisco ! 

de surcroit,vu pour qui nous bossons !


----------



## jpmiss (2 Avril 2011)

Hé hé Well done. 
J'avais dit que c'était facile 
Bises a maousse


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2011)

un clic pour voir en plus grand !​
vous êtes priés de me dire aussi quel est ce batiment et ce qu'on y fait !


----------



## r e m y (3 Avril 2011)

La fabrique de fraises Tagada à Marseille (les tas rouges à droite...)


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2011)

presque ! à une dizaine de milliers de kilomètres près !


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Avril 2011)

Houlà, centrale nucléaire ? Chinois ?


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Houlà, centrale nucléaire ? Chinois ?



ni l'un ni l'autre ! 

mais tu es déjà bien plus près !


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Avril 2011)

me dis pas que c'est l'usine Google !


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> me dis pas que c'est l'usine Google !



non, on ne parle pas de la concurrence !


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Avril 2011)

alors, c'est l'usine Mappy ?


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2011)

Mappy, c'est français ! (double réponse donc)

ceci dit, faut trouver !

ça a quand même un rapport pas très éloigné avec mon taf.


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Avril 2011)

Et c'est quoi ton taff ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2011)

Même en grand l'image n'est pas très nette... c'est une capture Map World ?


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2011)

Gringoo : cf les insinuations de Toum'aï Vova : Google Earth fort grossissement et précision importante : récente !


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Avril 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Et c'est quoi ton taff ?



Dans "autoportrait" on voit bien quel est son taff...


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Avril 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Dans "autoportrait" on voit bien quel est son taff...


Il travaille chez Google street view


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2011)

Non, un concurrent.   Pensez plutôt a la "photo" qu'à mon taf...   Vous refroidissez...


----------



## shogun HD (4 Avril 2011)

Usine de piment ???


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Avril 2011)

C'est en Asie ? Chine ? 
Est ce une usine de production ( de quoi que ce soit ? )


----------



## r e m y (4 Avril 2011)

Usine de moteurs de F1


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Avril 2011)

Une usine de fabrication de pétards... Mais non pas ceux que vous fumez, ceux qui pêtent


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2011)

L'usine semble disposer de peu de place d'extension... Japon ?


Pis les trucs rouges en haut à drte, c'est quoi, de la vieille pelloche irradiée ?


----------



## Franck72 (4 Avril 2011)

Le grand bâtiment, à gauche, coincé entre les parkings, il est haut non ?

Sinon, à droite, c'est peut-être une fabrique de feux arrière de Twingo&#8230;

En Inde ?


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2011)

Usine de production japonaise... À l'arrêt !


----------



## r e m y (4 Avril 2011)

Mince... l'usine de production des Sandy Bridges!


----------



## Franck72 (4 Avril 2011)

Voilà
À Natori - Japon

Et voici la nouvelle photo normalement, pas trop difficile 
Voir la pièce jointe 55122


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2011)

vova a dit:


> Pis les trucs rouges en haut à drte, c'est quoi, de la vieille pelloche irradiée ?





alèm a dit:


> Usine de production japonaise... À l'arrêt !




Tu veux pas nous dire ce que sont les trucs rouges hin... 

Peut-être des copeaux de résine avant moulage pour insertion sur une boite quelconque, enfin...  peut-être&#8230;



Edit: Quel oeil Franck !


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Avril 2011)

T'as trouvé ça comment Franck au Japon ? 

Sinon ton Hamad, c'est en syrie non ?


----------



## Franck72 (4 Avril 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> T'as trouvé ça comment Franck au Japon ?



Le coup de bol, j'ai parcouru les principales villes en comparant les teintes avec celle de la capture et j'ai fini par tomber dessus&#8230;



GrInGoo a dit:


> Sinon ton Hamad, c'est en syrie non ?



Non, mais ce n'est pas très loin 

Désolé, mais silence radio de ma part, je m'en vais du taf&#8230; Reprise des négoces ponctuellement jusqu'à demain.
Si vous trouvez, continuez !


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Avril 2011)

Sinon ton Hamad, c'est sur une île à Abu Dhabi.

A moi donc : 







Ce qui est sur, c'est que ce n'est pas Ground Zero


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2011)

alèm a dit:


> un clic pour voir en plus grand !​
> vous êtes priés de me dire aussi quel est ce batiment et ce qu'on y fait !





Franck72 a dit:


> Voilà
> À Natori - Japon
> 
> Le coup de bol, j'ai parcouru les principales villes en comparant les teintes avec celle de la capture et j'ai fini par tomber dessus&#8230;




Hummm .... 




Je sais pas pour alèm, mais pour moi, objectivement, ta réponse n'est pas encore ds la boite...


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Avril 2011)

C'est une usine Nikon  au Japon non ?

C'est la Sendai Nikon Corporation.
Une petite vue de dedans ici


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2011)

Franck avait trouvé sans le savoir quelle était exactement la réponse et de toutes les façons, GrInGoo vient de trouver 2 réponses à la fois donc c'est bien son tour ! 

oui, l'usine qui fabriquait jusque ici la gamme professionnelle Nikon (D300/D700/D3) donc les 8 D300 de ma voiture de travail* (et aussi mon ex-D300 et mon actuel D700) sortent de cette usine&#8230; 


*donc ce n'est pas une Google Car!


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Avril 2011)

alèm a dit:


> Franck avait trouvé sans le savoir quelle était exactement la réponse et de toutes les façons, GrInGoo vient de trouver 2 réponses à la fois donc c'est bien son tour !
> 
> oui, l'usine qui fabriquait jusque ici la gamme professionnelle Nikon (D300/D700/D3) donc les 8 D300 de ma voiture de travail* (et aussi mon ex-D300 et mon actuel D700) sortent de cette usine
> 
> ...



C'est une Nikon Car  
Alors des idées concernant ce 9/11 ?


----------



## Franck72 (5 Avril 2011)

Je sais pas, mais il y a un petit extraterrestre vert qui attaque la maison du bas&#8230; 

Sinon, pour l'usine Nikon, je ne lis pas encore le japonais :mouais: et je n'ai pas trouvé sur le net les infos 

En Europe ?


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Avril 2011)

Non, dans le pays des apprentis explorateurs 
(Javoue que c'est pas facile, c'est in the middle of nowhere)


----------



## Franck72 (5 Avril 2011)

Les States ?

J'espère sinon, je viens de me taper un voyage pour rien&#8230;


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Avril 2011)

Non non, à l'opposé 
TF1 y a envoyé des apprentis explorateurs .


----------



## Franck72 (5 Avril 2011)

Aaah, on part à la chasse aux kangourous alors :rateau:

Merci pour l'indice (je suis passé complètement à côté, faut dire que je ne regarde pas TF1:hein.


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Avril 2011)

C'est pas très loin d'un park qui à presque le même nom qu'une grande chaîne de restaurant américain


----------



## Franck72 (5 Avril 2011)

Tu crois qu'ils y font le Mac'Kangourou et les nuggets de larve.


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Avril 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Tu crois qu'ils y font le Mac'Kangourou et les nuggets de larve.



Peut être ! 
Ils sont un peu comme les Nazca, ils dessinent dans le sol


----------



## Franck72 (5 Avril 2011)

On est à proximité d'Adélaïde ?


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Avril 2011)

A 54.1 km pour être exact :rateau:


----------



## Franck72 (5 Avril 2011)

Nom dé diou&#8230; je tourne autour depuis tout à l'heure et je ne vois rien&#8230; j'mets mes lunettes et je reviens&#8230;


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Avril 2011)

Pour la peine, une extra large view du sud est d'Adelaide.


----------



## Franck72 (5 Avril 2011)

Ça y est ça n'a pas été simple, mais j'ai fini par le trouver

Merci de tes nombreux indices (notamment le dernier )

ICI

Callington - Australie


----------



## Franck72 (5 Avril 2011)

Et voici la nouvelle enigme :

Voir la pièce jointe 55262


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Avril 2011)

Nickel, c'est le bon endroit. Je ne sais pas du tout ce que ce 9/11 fait là ... 

Ton image, c'est une carrière ? De calcaire ? En France ? Dans le centre ?


----------



## Franck72 (5 Avril 2011)

C'est bien une carrière&#8230; mais pas en France. Faut voir plus grand.


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Avril 2011)

http://www.skullpat.com/mirny-une-v...berie-possede-le-plus-grand-trou-du-monde-55/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h43 ----------

La plus grande mine de diamant du monde à Mirny ?


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2011)

bah non ! 

(enfin ça ne ressemble pas !  )


----------



## GrInGoo (6 Avril 2011)

Carrière en Australie alors ? C'est là bas les plus grandes je crois.


----------



## Franck72 (6 Avril 2011)

Non, plus... Ce n'est pas en Océanie. Ce n'est pas une carrière de taille exceptionnelle. Un indice tout à l'heure.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h14 ----------

Désolé pour le silence radio, mais la nuit, je dors&#8230;

Alors, un indice :
il ne faut pas chercher une mine spécialement, mais plutôt la ville qui la borde. Celle-ci possède une érection particulière&#8230;


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Avril 2011)

Rio de Janeiro ?


----------



## Franck72 (6 Avril 2011)

Bon continent, mais plus au nord, bien plus&#8230;

Une érection en plusieurs langues&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h21 ----------

En sept langues pour info&#8230;


----------



## Clemapo (6 Avril 2011)

Par rapport à la densité de la foret autour, on pourrait penser au Canada...


----------



## jp.pilet (7 Avril 2011)

Clemapo a dit:


> Par rapport à la densité de la foret autour, on pourrait penser au Canada...



Même idée


----------



## GrInGoo (7 Avril 2011)

Je sèche totalement


----------



## jp.pilet (7 Avril 2011)

Mais oui c'est bien sûr ! l'érection c'est le geyser 
Old Faithfull Geyser - wyoming ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h33 ----------




GrInGoo a dit:


> Je sèche totalement



Dur de sécher avec un geyser


----------



## Franck72 (7 Avril 2011)

Vous êtes à coté de la plaque au Canada :rateau:

Bon ! autre indice :
Il s'agit d'un monument érigé le  22 mars 1980 surnommé le "Stonehenge américain".
La mine ne se trouve pas très loin


----------



## GrInGoo (7 Avril 2011)

Non loin de Salem alors


----------



## Franck72 (7 Avril 2011)

Je n'ai pas trouvé de Salem à proximité&#8230;

Si vous faites une recherche sur le net avec l'indice cité précédemment, vous trouverez la ville&#8230;


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2011)

34° 5'30.89"N
 82°51'53.59"O

Elberton


----------



## Franck72 (7 Avril 2011)

Yes !!!&#8230;


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2011)

neige ou sel ?


----------



## Franck72 (7 Avril 2011)

Cela s'apparente à une chaîne de montagne ne voyant pas souvent de l'eau&#8230;

Chaîne himalayenne ?


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2011)

vova a dit:


> neige ou sel ?



neige

le sel est plus bas.



Franck72 a dit:


> Cela s'apparente à une chaîne de montagne ne voyant pas souvent de l'eau&#8230;



eh bien oui mais en même temps, de l'eau il en est énormément question.


----------



## Clemapo (7 Avril 2011)

C'est une chaine de montagne entourée par la mer (d'où le sel plus bas et l'eau dont il est question...)


----------



## GrInGoo (8 Avril 2011)

Cordillère des Andes ?


----------



## alèm (8 Avril 2011)

Cordelier des jambes : oui !


----------



## GrInGoo (8 Avril 2011)

Côté Chilien ou Argentin ?


----------



## alèm (8 Avril 2011)

ni l'un ni l'autre !


----------



## Franck72 (8 Avril 2011)

J'irais plutôt du côté du Pérou&#8230;


----------



## alèm (8 Avril 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> J'irais plutôt du côté du Pérou



tu brûles !


----------



## Franck72 (8 Avril 2011)

C'est inca à part


----------



## alèm (8 Avril 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> C'est inca à part



ce sont des cas telons&#8230;


----------



## shogun HD (9 Avril 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ce sont des cas telons


 



des telons de azucar


----------



## alèm (9 Avril 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> des telons de azucar



ouais, d'ailleurs, je vais aller me boire un coca !


----------



## Franck72 (11 Avril 2011)

Je viens de me taper la cordillière&#8230; mais j'ai rien trouvé&#8230;

Je continue.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h55 ----------

Ça y est, j'ai trouvé
ICI


----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2011)

Nevado Mismi, source "officielle" de l'Amazone


----------



## Franck72 (11 Avril 2011)

Je comprends alors la citation sur l'eau

J'ai mis du temps à la trouver, cette source

Bon voici la nouvelle énigme. Et il ne s'agit pas de la Grèce 
Voir la pièce jointe 55682


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2011)

Sicile ?


----------



## Franck72 (12 Avril 2011)

Pas en Europe&#8230;


----------



## Clemapo (13 Avril 2011)

En Afrique ?


----------



## Franck72 (13 Avril 2011)

Bonne idée mais non&#8230; Disons que cette construction ne se trouve pas dans un pays où l'on s'attendrait à la voir. Il faut chercher plus à l'est&#8230;


----------



## GrInGoo (13 Avril 2011)

Sibérie ? 
Himalaya ?


----------



## Franck72 (13 Avril 2011)

Himalaya - environ 280 kilomètres à vol d'oiseaux


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Himalaya - environ 280 kilomètres à vol d'oiseaux



Ah ça c'est de l'indice...  


Birmanie ?


----------



## Franck72 (14 Avril 2011)

Bon, c'est vrai que la chaîne himalayenne est un peu longue 

On n'est pas en Birmanie mais on se rapproche sérieusement.

Indice : Révolution pacifique


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2011)

Près de Lhassa, Tibet ?


----------



## Franck72 (14 Avril 2011)

Non, trop loin&#8230;

Une révolution pacifique qui a rendu à un pays sa liberté.


----------



## Franck72 (15 Avril 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Non, trop loin
> 
> Une révolution pacifique qui a rendu à un pays sa liberté.



Alors, on sèche ?


----------



## shogun HD (15 Avril 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Alors, on sèche ?


 
népal katmandou ?


----------



## Franck72 (15 Avril 2011)

On se rapproche ! Allez, Un autre indice : cette révolution pacifique fut organisée par Un petit bonhomme à Lunette. Il faut donc chercher dans une grande ville en rapport.


----------



## Dp.hermes (16 Avril 2011)

Un peu trop d'indices du coup... lol

Delhi , amphithéatre à côté du Dehli Law College:
28°38'19.25"N , 77°11'51.51"E


----------



## Franck72 (17 Avril 2011)

Yes...  Je passe la main.  Désolé pour la forme parfois bizarre de mes messages : je les envoie depuis mon iPhone.


----------



## Dp.hermes (17 Avril 2011)




----------



## shogun HD (17 Avril 2011)

un chtio indice 


sud de la france ..............


----------



## Dp.hermes (17 Avril 2011)

Vu la complexité de l'énigme, je suis pas sûr qu'un indice soit utile. Mais bon, comme tu m'a filé un point disco, j'vais être sympa!! lol

Tu vois le sud de la France? Ben c'est plus dans le sud encore.


----------



## alèm (17 Avril 2011)

Parc Guell, Barcelona, Catalunya


ouais, j'aime bien Barcelone&#8230; *(enfin "faire l'amour à Barcelone" après avoir mangé des saucisses et des fruits frais&#8230


les derniers mètres de montée vers le parc sont affreux pis c'est plein de touristes&#8230; vaut mieux aller trainer à Gracia et regarder les filles ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h07 ----------


----------



## Dp.hermes (18 Avril 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ouais, j'aime bien Barcelone *(enfin "faire l'amour à Barcelone" après avoir mangé des saucisses et des fruits frais)
> 
> 
> les derniers mètres de montée vers le parc sont affreux pis c'est plein de touristes vaut mieux aller trainer à Gracia et regarder les filles !




Je ne peux que confirmer 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h04 ----------

Océan pacifique?


----------



## Clemapo (18 Avril 2011)

Les Keys, en Floride ?

EDIT :

Oh p'tain ! j'ai trouvé !!! Complètement par hasard parce que je suis en vacances au Canada et que je recherche sur Google Earth ce que j'ai pris en photo du hublot ! Et j'ai trouvé cette ile au passage :

Sable Island, au large du Canada, donc, à environ 300 km à l'est d'Halifax !

Par contre, pour la suite, je cherche quelque chose de pas trop facile


----------



## alèm (18 Avril 2011)

bien vu !

c'est une ile quasi inhabitée et qui change de forme tout le temps (elle n'est pas forcément ainsi ! )


----------



## Armin92 (18 Avril 2011)

alors y aurais t'il quelque chose a chercher?


----------



## Clemapo (18 Avril 2011)

Oh ben je dormais 

Il est 8h ici, je viens juste de me réveiller 

Maintenant, je vais chercher


----------



## Clemapo (18 Avril 2011)

Indices : hispanophone et entre 30000 et 75000 habitants


----------



## Franck72 (18 Avril 2011)

Dis, entre 30 000 et 75 000 habitants, ce n'est plus une fourchette mais un rateau&#8230;

Aux Amériques, une ville qui attirerait beaucoup de monde lors de vacances ou festivals quelconque ?


----------



## Clemapo (18 Avril 2011)

Aux Amériques, ok, festival, non, je ne crois pas ! Des touristes par contre, oui !

Bon, un autre indice : les touristes y viennent après avoir visité un truc important qui est tout près ;-)

Et on va dire entre 30000 et 50000 h !


----------



## Franck72 (18 Avril 2011)

En Amérique du Sud ? Ça ressemble à des rues de de là-bas&#8230;


----------



## Franck72 (18 Avril 2011)

irabais a dit:


> Sympa ce jeu



C'est quoi cette pub ? :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2011)

mexique ?


----------



## Clemapo (18 Avril 2011)

Oui, Mexique ! Allez, c est presque gagné !


----------



## alèm (18 Avril 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> C'est quoi cette pub ? :hein:



banni.


----------



## Franck72 (19 Avril 2011)

On est dans le Yucatan ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2011)

Clemapo a dit:


> Oh ben je dormais
> 
> Il est 8h ici, je viens juste de me réveiller
> 
> Maintenant, je vais chercher





Franck72 a dit:


> On est dans le Yucatan ?





Bon, il est 14 heures.... il va se réveiller... 


Sinon près de Mexico ?


----------



## Clemapo (20 Avril 2011)

Oui 

Dans le Yucatan !!! Cherchez ce qu'il y a de beau à visiter là bas et vous brulerez ! Bon, je suis à l'aéroport, retour à Paris dans quelques heures... Ca sera plus pratique pour communiquer ici


----------



## Armin92 (20 Avril 2011)

valladolid au mexique 
20°41'24.75"N    88°12'6.18"O


----------



## Clemapo (20 Avril 2011)

Bravo !

On va dire que c'est la seule ville "pittoresque" qui reste accessible au niveau kilométrage lorsque l'on va visiter Chichen Itza, l'incontournable du Yucatan  Pas trop de touristes, moins cher que Cancun pour acheter des breloques locales !

Mérida reste assez loin et les autres villes n'ont rien "d'exotique" ! 



  <=== Valladolid

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Armin92 (20 Avril 2011)

Bon amusement 
indice: Hanse


----------



## Franck72 (20 Avril 2011)

Dépôt de charbon dans une ville portuaire allemande ?


----------



## shogun HD (20 Avril 2011)




----------



## Armin92 (20 Avril 2011)

on va dire que c'est germanique comme endroit


----------



## shogun HD (20 Avril 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


>


 


à ces nioub 


édit : la suite pour la peine .............................


----------



## Armin92 (20 Avril 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> à ces nioub
> 
> 
> édit : la suite pour la peine .............................



VILAIN.... faut d'abord trouver mon endroit


----------



## alèm (20 Avril 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> <-ici





Armin92 a dit:


> VILAIN.... faut d'abord trouver mon endroit



et le lien dans le smiley ? :rateau:


----------



## Clemapo (20 Avril 2011)

Un truc dans la forêt amazonienne ? On semble voir une piste d'hélico, mais je n'en suis pas sûre !


----------



## Armin92 (20 Avril 2011)

j avais pas vu


----------



## Franck72 (21 Avril 2011)

On dirait que certaines parties des toits glissent pour découvrir l'intérieur des bâtiments&#8230;

Une usine en Europe ?

Un truc militaire ?


----------



## shogun HD (21 Avril 2011)

@armon92  



@Franck72 
Oui 
Non


----------



## Aescleah (21 Avril 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> @armon92  ;-)  @Franck72  Oui   Non



Peut-être ?


----------



## shogun HD (21 Avril 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> Peut-être ?


 


la vérité est ailleurs


----------



## Franck72 (22 Avril 2011)

Technologie allemande&#8230;


----------



## shogun HD (22 Avril 2011)

Non pas allemand ........


----------



## shogun HD (23 Avril 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> Non pas allemand ........


 


indice "complément d"enquête"


----------



## r e m y (23 Avril 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> la vérité est ailleurs



Roswell?


----------



## shogun HD (23 Avril 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Roswell?


 

non 

la végétation n'est pas la même


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> la vérité est ailleurs





shogun HD a dit:


> indice "complément d"enquête"



ils sont nuls tes indices !


----------



## shogun HD (23 Avril 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ils sont nuls tes indices !


 
 j'ai pas fait attention

 mais c'est la bonne émission


----------



## Armin92 (26 Avril 2011)

et ben j'ai beau chercher je ne trouve pas  un indice supplémentaire ?


----------



## shogun HD (26 Avril 2011)

Armin92 a dit:


> et ben j'ai beau chercher je ne trouve pas  un indice supplémentaire ?


 


Ok "déchets"


----------



## Armin92 (26 Avril 2011)

et voilà le travail:
c 'est un centre de stockage nucléaire situé dans l'Aube
les coordonnées de ce bazar: 48°23&#8242;49&#8243;N 4°40&#8242;23&#8243;E 

Bon je vais chercher un autre lieu


----------



## shogun HD (26 Avril 2011)

Armin92 a dit:


> et voilà le travail:
> c 'est un centre de stockage nucléaire situé dans l'Aube
> les coordonnées de ce bazar: 48°23&#8242;49&#8243;N 4°40&#8242;23&#8243;E
> 
> Bon je vais chercher un autre lieu


 



bien joué  et hop à toi la suite


----------



## Armin92 (26 Avril 2011)

indice: militaire


----------



## Armin92 (27 Avril 2011)

Ya plus personne de motivé ????


----------



## Cannone12 (28 Avril 2011)

On peut Aussi s'amuser Graçe au simulateur De Vol !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h32 ----------

Motivé !? Si Si! Juste .... c'est a paris Ou Bien....?


----------



## Armin92 (28 Avril 2011)

non pas à Paris....


----------



## Franck72 (2 Mai 2011)

Une école militaire ?


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mai 2011)

La résidence de Ben Laden?


----------



## Armin92 (2 Mai 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Une école militaire ?


a ma connaissance, non



jpmiss a dit:


> La résidence de Ben Laden?


non mais ...... très très spirituelle .


----------



## Franck72 (3 Mai 2011)

Europe ?


----------



## Armin92 (3 Mai 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Europe ?



oui oui


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2011)

Le bowling municipal de Klopfenstein ?


----------



## Armin92 (3 Mai 2011)

vova a dit:


> Le bowling municipal de Klopfenstein ?



non, j'avais donné l'indice "militaire"


----------



## Franck72 (4 Mai 2011)

C'est un centre de recherche militaire ou quelque chose dans le genre ?

En France ?


----------



## Armin92 (4 Mai 2011)

bon je pensais que vous le trouvez rapidement 

ce n'est pas en France mais la France y est impliqué depuis 2009


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Mai 2011)

Otan pour moi 
Mais quand je vois l'orthographe de certains correspondants, ça ne m'incite pas à chercher


----------



## Armin92 (4 Mai 2011)

bravissimo
c'est le siège de l''Otan à Bruxelles


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Mai 2011)

Désolé de revenir si tard, j'étais dans l'obligation de travailler 
Alors un facile parce que n'ai pas trop de temps à consacrer aux fenêtres surgissantes.
Indice ?


----------



## Franck72 (6 Mai 2011)

Ça ressemble à une région plutôt désertique (climat)&#8230;

USA, Moyen Orient ?


----------



## Armin92 (6 Mai 2011)

ya comme même des arbres autour de la propriété  je penserai plus pour les States?


----------



## Franck72 (6 Mai 2011)

Ça pourrait être Waco&#8230; je vais voir.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h38 ----------

Non, ce n'est pas Waco&#8230;

Apparemment, c'est valonné aussi


----------



## Nouvoul (6 Mai 2011)

Mauvais continents


----------



## Nouvoul (6 Mai 2011)

Ç'a ma laissé du temps pour tondre mon 1/2 Ha 
Un petit air d'Italie, si ça peut faire avancer.


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Mai 2011)

Devant cette avalanche de réponses, je vous passe la main.
C'était en Espagne, lieu de tournage de western-spaghetti, près d'Almeria.

Au suivant(s)


----------



## Pamoi (14 Mai 2011)

Bravo Nouvoul !!

Mais t'as pas mis les coordonnées Google Maps. 
La règle c'est de mettre les coordonnées Google Maps, sinon la victoire n'est pas validée


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Mai 2011)

Facile, c'est moi qui l'avais proposé 
A vous, moi je suis ne suis pas assez disponible ces temps-ci


----------



## Franck72 (25 Mai 2011)

Aller je relance le jeu.

Pour les fans de série.

Voir la pièce jointe 59862


----------



## shogun HD (25 Mai 2011)

ncis , 24 ?


----------



## Pamoi (25 Mai 2011)

C'est pas "la petite maison dans la prairie" ....

Navarro ?  Derrick ?


----------



## shogun HD (25 Mai 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> ncis , 24 ?


 
pour navarro c'est ici  entre autre


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Mai 2011)

C'est le quartier général dans "Les Experts Miami". (J'ai reconnu les escaliers qui donnent sur la place et la forme particulière du bâtiment)

Contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait croire, dans la réalité il ne se trouve par à Miami, mais en Californie près de l'aéroport de Los Angeles.

Voir par ici


----------



## Franck72 (26 Mai 2011)

Bien vu PA5CAL, il s'agit bien du QG des Experts Miami. Je te cède la main.

Désolé pour les autres, mais j'ai du mal à me connecter le soir&#8230;


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Mai 2011)

Je préfère te rendre la main, parce que là, je suis à cours d'idée et je manque de temps.


----------



## shogun HD (26 Mai 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Je préfère te rendre la main, parce que là, je suis à cours d'idée et je manque de temps.


 

on va attendre que les idées te reviennent


----------



## Franck72 (26 Mai 2011)

No problemo pour moi, on peut patienter un peu.


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mai 2011)

Bon, allez, en route pour l'aventure


----------



## Franck72 (31 Mai 2011)

Une voie ferrée (là je me mouille pas trop )

En France

En relation avec une série ?


----------



## Pamoi (1 Juin 2011)

Voie ferrée, effectivement

Non, mais pas très loin

Oui, mais pas une de celles auxquelles tu penses


----------



## Franck72 (1 Juin 2011)

En Allemagne

Un lieu où se serait illustré un tueur en série ? ou quelque chose dans le genre


----------



## Pamoi (1 Juin 2011)

Tu fais fausse rue route pour tes 2 propositions


----------



## Franck72 (1 Juin 2011)

Je pars en week-end&#8230; Je reprends le fil lundi&#8230;


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Juin 2011)

C'est rue Terre Neuve, à Bruxelles, avec les lignes de la gare Bruxelles-Chapelle. Voir par ici.

En revanche, je ne vois pas trop le rapport avec l'indice. (Ça, peut-être ?)


----------



## Pamoi (2 Juin 2011)

Bien joué (assez balèze, même ... )

c'est la rue réputée être celle ou habite Tintin, au n° 26, et qui s'appelle rue du Labrador dans la *série* d'*aventures* de ce personnage


----------



## Franck72 (7 Juin 2011)

Total respect&#8230;


----------



## Pamoi (18 Juin 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Aller&#8230; je relance le jeu.



Je m'y colle, ce coup-ci 



PA5CAL a dit:


> Je préfère te rendre la main, parce que là, je suis à cours d'idée et je manque de temps.



Si tu pouvais juste relire les règles de ce jeu avant de donner la bonne réponse ... merci par avance


----------



## lineakd (18 Juin 2011)

@pamoi, c'est en iran? C'est ton côté cinéphile qui ressort.


----------



## Pamoi (18 Juin 2011)

Bien vu !! 

Changement de page, je reposte l'image:

En Iran, donc


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Juin 2011)

Bonjour

(Désolé, le jeu m'était complètement sorti de la tête)

La réponse se trouve à Persépolis, par ici.


----------



## Pamoi (18 Juin 2011)

Bien joué PA5CAL  !!

*A toi la main ...*


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Juin 2011)

Pour la prochaine je propose cette image.






Il s'agit de trouver un sous-marin prêt à prendre son envol.


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2011)

30°40'53.70"N
 88° 0'59.06"O

bon, un sous-marin parqué à côté d'un SR-71 BlackBird, ça ne se voit pas tous les jours  

edit : et j'oublie le B-52 stratofortress 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h26 ----------







hop hop hop !


----------



## aCLR (18 Juin 2011)

[back_to_basics]



Pamoi a dit:


> *A toi la main ...*



Tu te prendrais pas pour PATOCHMAN là, un peu 'spèce de branlotin !!

[/back_to_basics]


----------



## Pamoi (19 Juin 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> [back_to_basics]
> 
> Tu te prendrais pas pour PATOCHMAN là, un peu 'spèce de branlotin !!
> 
> [/back_to_basics]



euh ... non ... ça aurait donné ça, sinon, en VO :

*A toi la main ...** Pinzute* _(à bagages)_


----------



## lineakd (19 Juin 2011)

@alèm, en france?


----------



## Policier Moustachu (19 Juin 2011)

je vais répondre à sa place, si tu veux bien ! 

oui !


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Juin 2011)

Ancien terril réaménagé en piste de ski à N&#339;ux les Mines.


----------



## Policier Moustachu (19 Juin 2011)

à toi !


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Juin 2011)

As-tu l'autorisation de te dissimuler derrière 2 pseudos 
Pour la suite, merci de patienter un peu.
Bon après-midi (quoiqu'à fondum rectum le décalage horaire doit être conséquent  )


----------



## Policier Moustachu (19 Juin 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> As-tu l'autorisation de te dissimuler derrière 2 pseudos



non aucunement. Mais là n'est pas le souci. Je suis juste venu avec ce pseudo pour répondre à ce sujet. 
faut arrêter de tout dramatiser les gens 



Nouvoul a dit:


> Bon après-midi (quoiqu'à fondum rectum le décalage horaire doit être conséquent  )


oui


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Juin 2011)

Décalage horaire: il est vrai qu'entre le moment où on ingurgite en haut et celui où ça ressort sous une autre forme en bas, il s'écoule un certain temps 
Ben j'ai bonne mine alors


----------



## Franck72 (20 Juin 2011)

Un complexe industriel (minier ?) chinois ou asiatique&#8230;


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Juin 2011)

Oui, j'ai poursuivi le thème minier; mais ni Chine ni Asie


----------



## Pamoi (20 Juin 2011)

continent américain ? (du sud ?)


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Juin 2011)

Non plus


----------



## Franck72 (21 Juin 2011)

Moyen-Orient ?

Ça me parait bien sec autour&#8230;


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Juin 2011)

Pour vous rapprocher, priez St Augustin


----------



## Franck72 (22 Juin 2011)

On serait en Algérie ?


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Juin 2011)

Bingo !


----------



## Franck72 (22 Juin 2011)

Bon, je cherche&#8230;


Trouvé, il s'agit de la ville d'Ouenza, dans l'est de l'Algérie :
http://maps.google.fr/maps?ll=35.956705,8.1192151&z=14&t=h&hl=fr


----------



## Franck72 (24 Juin 2011)

Voici la nouvelle enigme :

Voir la pièce jointe 62152


indice : 4 pieds


----------



## Vivid (12 Juillet 2011)

entre la mer Caspienne et la mer d'Oman ?


----------



## Franck72 (18 Juillet 2011)

Plus à l'ouest&#8230; mais la latitude est presque correcte


----------



## shogun HD (2 Août 2011)




----------



## Aescleah (21 Août 2011)

Coucou shogun!!! 

Il est intéressant le lien planqué dans ton smiley...


----------



## shogun HD (24 Août 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> Coucou shogun!!!
> 
> Il est intéressant le lien planqué dans ton smiley...


 
salut Aescleah 

t'as vu un peu le style coucou je passe par là et hop la réponse trop cool 

bon va falloir trouver une image ....... à plus
faut trouver les deux


----------



## shogun HD (8 Octobre 2011)

deux sites de lancement ...............

nan personne


----------



## shogun HD (6 Novembre 2011)

je donne la réponse ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Novembre 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> je donne la réponse ?



Non. D'autres questions?..


----------



## tahartag (10 Novembre 2011)

Ca ressemble à un cosmodrome... Quelque part en Russie?


----------



## shogun HD (10 Novembre 2011)

tahartag a dit:


> Ca ressemble à un cosmodrome... Quelque part en Russie?


 



oui un cosmodrome et l'autre un site de lancement


----------



## Pamoi (9 Mars 2013)

*?*


----------



## shogun HD (11 Mars 2013)

pamoi................:love:


----------



## Powerdom (14 Mars 2013)

je viens de comprendre le rébus de Pamoi...:rose:


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mars 2013)

Ah... 5 jours quand même pour comprendre !!!!


----------



## Romuald (14 Mars 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah... 5 jours quand même pour comprendre !!!!



15 mois pour concocter le rébus


----------



## Pamoi (14 Mars 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> 15 mois pour concocter le rébus



un rébus de cette qualité demande une préparation soignée, môssieur


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mars 2013)

Bon allez, je relance le bouzin!





Indice: c'est un vilain défaut.


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mars 2013)

C'est dans un désert ?


----------



## Romuald (15 Mars 2013)

Ton hôtel dans le Tassili ?


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> C'est dans un désert ?



Finement observé... 





PS: vous avez vu l'indice?


----------



## Pamoi (15 Mars 2013)

un désert de sel ?




jpmiss a dit:


> PS: vous avez vu l'indice?



bah oui. ça aide bien  :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mars 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> un désert de sel ?


J'en sais rien 
Mais je crois pas.

Édit: après vérification c'est du grès et du calcaire.
Mais je doute que cette info ait le moindre intérêt pour localiser le site


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Indice: c'est un vilain défaut.



Curiosité ?

/edit : JP, c'est sur Terre, pas sur Mars ta photo ?


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mars 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Curiosité ?
> 
> /edit : JP, c'est sur Terre, pas sur Mars ta photo ?


Oui c'est sur terre  mais tu as bien décrypté l'indice. Reste plus qu'à le traduire en anglais 

2ème indice: 50% des femmes le font sauf avec moi.


----------



## Pamoi (15 Mars 2013)

The Mars Desert Research Station 

Edit: coordonnées: 38°24'23.12"N / 110°47'30.92"O (pas moyen de les mettre en lien)


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mars 2013)

Well done Callaghan! 
À toi!


----------



## Pamoi (15 Mars 2013)

'ci 




indice: tourbe


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mars 2013)

c'est un lac artificiel ?
une usine de pompage  ou de recyclage ?


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Mars 2013)

Un rapport avec le(s) whisky(e)s ?
Yes:
le temps que je mette l'image va être plus long, John ;-)




Bon, je reviendrai plus tard, faut que j'aille mettre mes gouttes dans les yeux ;-(


----------



## Pamoi (15 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> c'est un lac artificiel ?
> une usine de pompage  ou de recyclage ?



non
oui, mais non 



Nouvoul a dit:


> Un rapport avec le(s) whisky(e)s ?
> Yes:
> le temps que je mette l'image va être plus long, John ;-)
> 
> ...



Bon, ça a l'air d'être ça.
A+


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mars 2013)

Nouvoul peut nous expliquer comment il a trouvé ça en une question ? :mouais:

edit : non sans une question


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Nouvoul peut nous expliquer comment il a trouvé ça en une question ? :mouais:
> 
> edit : non sans une question


Ben c'est juste que Nouvoul a une bonne culture en matière de single malt.
Tourbe = Ile d'Islay. Après il suffisait de faire le tour de l'ile.
Pour ma part j'aurais plutôt choisi la distillerie Lagavulin ou Ardbeg, mais la Laphroaig c'est pas mal non plus :love:


----------



## Pamoi (15 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben c'est juste que Nouvoul a une bonne culture en matière de single malt.
> Tourbe = Ile d'Islay. Après il suffisait de faire le tour de l'ile.
> Pour ma part j'aurais plutôt choisi la distillerie Lagavulin ou Ardbeg, mais la Laphroaig c'est pas mal non plus :love:



voilà ....... fallait bien en choisir un sur les 4 de l'île 

Hmmmmmm les Islay :love:


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Mars 2013)

Allez, un facile 
(pas d'indice, je pense que ceux qui reconnaîtront n'en ont pas besoin)


----------



## Pamoi (16 Mars 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> pas d'indice, je pense que ceux qui reconnaîtront n'en ont pas besoin



 ..........


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mars 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> (pas d'indice, je pense que ceux qui reconnaîtront n'en ont pas besoin)



Et pour ceux qui ne reconnaissent pas ? ils ne jouent pas ?


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Mars 2013)

Si, mais ils posent des questions d'abord 
L'image est quand même bien explicite, on voit bien que ce n'est pas une mine de sel, un aéroport, une usine, un campus, un atoll, une raffinerie


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2013)

Bon le paysage fait assez méditerranéen.
C'est vestige romain?


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Mars 2013)

1) Oui
2) Non


----------



## Pamoi (16 Mars 2013)

grec ?


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Mars 2013)

Pas grec non plus.
Indice: record d'Europe dans sa catégorie


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2013)

La muraille de Ston en Dalmatie


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Mars 2013)

Ston & Charden.
Si vous y allez, méfiez-vous des huîtres, au demeurant très bonnes, recommandées par Le Routard©, et restez à proximité de lieux d'aisance dans les heures suivant la dégustation :sick:
La main est à toi comme la sardine est à l'huile (plagiat éhonté :rose: )


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2013)

Allez une facile:




Mine de charbon


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mars 2013)

Y aurait pas eu une scène de Skyfall tournée sur cet îlot ?


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2013)

Possible... 

Autre indice parce que je sens que ça va aller vite:

139 100 habitants au kilomètre carré en 1959, zéro actuellement.


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mars 2013)

Je crois que je l'ai vu à Thallasmouth à moins que ce soit un reportage sur Artmouth, impossible de retrouver. En tous cas, James y est allé, j'ai vérifié 

Asie, Chine ?


[Édit]
J'ai trouvé ! Japon


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mars 2013)

une prison fermée depuis aux usa ? j'ai oublié le nom..


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je crois que je l'ai vu à Thallasmouth à moins que ce soit un reportage sur Artmouth, impossible de retrouver. En tous cas, James y est allé, j'ai vérifié
> 
> Asie, Chine ?
> 
> ...


Je veux la localisation pour valider! Coordonnées GPS ou lien vers Google Map.


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mars 2013)

Tu fais bosser, toi !

32° 37' 40.22 N
129° 44' 18.96 E

oualà


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2013)

Bingo!

A voir deux belles galeries de photos sur ce site:
http://www.messynessychic.com/2012/10/29/the-bond-villains-lair-skyfalls-abandoned-island/
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-desolate-Battleship-Island-coast-Japan.html

A toi


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mars 2013)




----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2013)

pas d'indice?


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Mars 2013)

Un port ?
Quel continent ?
(Vers Nouvelle Zélande par exemple ? Ou plutôt Ecosse dans l'actu des rugbyfans aujourd'hui ?)


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mars 2013)

Une sorte de Mecque... Surtout en Août. Mais aussi en juin, et toutes les années impaires, très souvent finalement.

Un autre indice : quand on regarde de très haut, ça ressemble à un col d'utérus


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Mars 2013)

D'abord on répond aux questions :rateau:
Côte basque ? Spot de surf ? Utérus de mec ?


----------



## Pamoi (16 Mars 2013)

un rapport avec le surf ? la voile ? départ d'une course ?


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mars 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> D'abord on répond aux questions :rateau:
> Côte basque ? Spot de surf ? Utérus de mec ?



nope



Pamoi a dit:


> un rapport avec le surf ? la voile ? départ d'une course ?



le 2 et le 3, LA Mècque

Faut trouver avant 19h parce que... Apéro


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Mars 2013)

Serait-ce vers Lorient ?


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mars 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Serait-ce vers Lorient ?



Non, pas en France... La Mecque originelle, pas de ces nouvelles Mecque antipodiques ou venues sur le tard


----------



## Pamoi (16 Mars 2013)

edit: oups. j'ai rien dit

C'est une capture GE, ou une photo ?


----------



## Romuald (16 Mars 2013)

Cowes.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2013)

Ok Got it!


----------



## Romuald (16 Mars 2013)

Une minute trop tard (quand un voileux parle de Mecque de la voile et qu'un autre voileux passe par la, c'est vite vu ), mais je te laisse la main, je file au théatre.


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mars 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Cowes.



Et nous avons un gagnant !

Cowes, île de Wight, south England, Mecque de la voile depuis la moitié du 19è siècle, plus de 1000 bateaux de toutes tailles au tour de l'île à la pentecôte, plus de 700 à la Cowes Week en août, et le départ tous les 2 ans impairs de la célèbre course du Fastnet. La Queen y a son mini port personnel un peu en haut à gauche devant le Royal Yacht Squadron.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Une minute trop tard (quand un voileux parle de Mecque de la voile et qu'un autre voileux passe par la, c'est vite vu ), mais je te laisse la main, je file au théatre.


Bah de toute façons ta réponse n'était pas valide: pas de lien vers google map ni de capture d'écran


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mars 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> quand un voileux parle de Mecque de la voile et qu'un autre voileux passe par la, c'est vite vu



Faudra que je te fasse un MP un de ces jours...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2013)

Bon allez zou:





depuis 1971


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Mars 2013)

ICI


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2013)

Nan 

Edit: tu trouve vraiment que ton site et ma capture se ressemblent?


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Mars 2013)

Comme quoi, les mecques 
http://www.skippers.tv/dossiers/la-mecque-de-la-voile /
Nonobstant, c'est pas ça:
1971
6 février Alan Shepard est le premier homme à faire du golf sur le sol lunaire. Parti le 31 janvier à bord de la navette Apollo 14, avec Edgar D.Mitchell et Stuart A.Roosa, Shepard s'est séparé de la capsule pour se poser sur la lune. Mitchell l'accompagne lors de sa "promenade lunaire" qui dure 4 heures et 34 minutes. Grand passionné de golf, c'est au cours de sa deuxième balade (4 heures et 48 minutes) qu'il frappe quelques balles près du cratère Fra-Mauro. Shepard est le cinquième homme à avoir marché sur la lune.
:rose: :love:
Allez quelques gouttes dans l'il en guise d'apéro


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Nan
> 
> Edit: tu trouve vraiment que ton site et ma capture se ressemblent?



Nan


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2013)

Allez un autre indice: c'est pas naturel (sauf le gaz qui en sort).


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Mars 2013)

Désert du Karakoum ?


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2013)

Yep!


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Yep!



Cependant je ne trouve pas exactement l'endroit


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Mars 2013)

Bonjour le bilan CO2


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2013)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Cependant je ne trouve pas exactement l'endroit



Cherche encore 

Indice: porte de l'enfer


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Mars 2013)

A mon avis Pharmacos devrait mettre des gouttes dans ses yeux plutôt que moi dans les miens, ça m'arrangerait 
Mon ophtalmo n'acquiesce pas


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2013)

Vous avez essayé Google?


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Mars 2013)

ICI


Bon enjoy :







Indice : ça pique !


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2013)

Pharmacos a dit:


> ICI


Je veux pas être rabat joie mais ce n'est pas le bon endroit. Compare ma capture d'ecran avec ton site et tu verra.
Par contre le mot clé est le bon et tu n'es pas loin à une dizaine de km près.

Indice: il est toujours utile d'activer Wikipedia dans Google Map... 

(on peut aussi utiliser "lumière des villes de la Terre dans Google Earth)


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Mars 2013)

Ne me fatigue pas dès le matin 

ICI

Et puis donne la réponse de l'endroit qui pique


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mars 2013)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ne me fatigue pas dès le matin
> 
> ICI


Ben tu vois quand tu veux! 


Pharmacos a dit:


> Et puis donne la réponse de l'endroit qui pique



Nan, trop facile, je laisse les autres jouer un peu


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Mars 2013)

Ça ressemble un peu à Astaffort


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Mars 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Ça ressemble un peu à Astaffort



Connais pas.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2013)

Ça dort ici


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Mars 2013)

Qu'est ce qui pique ?
Yeux, nez, gaz moutarde, twin Peaks ?
En France, Europe, Asie, Amériques, Océanie, continent Australien, sous-continent indien ?
Un nain dix serait fort bienvenu 
@jpmiss: as-tu vraiment trouvé, c'est en Corse  :rose: 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h30 ----------




Pharmacos a dit:


> Connais pas.



Et Cabrel ?


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Mars 2013)

Ça serait pas par ci par là des fois ?


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Mars 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ça serait pas par ci par là des fois ?



Oui, j'ai remarqué que le farmacos était plus souvent au bar


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2013)

Bon allez je donne un indice pour Pharmacos:
Rouge


----------



## Pamoi (18 Mars 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> @jpmiss: as-tu vraiment trouvé, c'est en Corse  :rose:




non, l'indice eut été: ça boume ! 



jpmiss a dit:


> Bon allez je donne un indice pour Pharmacos:
> Rouge



hihi ....... trouvé !!! merci JP


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Mars 2013)

Moi aussi j'ai trouvé, mais est-ce bien là :rateau:


----------



## Pamoi (18 Mars 2013)

pffffffffff ces liens Google Maps ........ la misère

ici


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Mars 2013)

Allez zou ça pique !

J'étais pas au bar  j'étais au sport


----------



## shogun HD (19 Mars 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> pffffffffff ces liens Google Maps ........ la misère
> 
> ici


 

les coordonnées..........pour pimenter


----------



## Pamoi (19 Mars 2013)

aucune idée des coordonnées d'Espelette  :rateau:

la suite:





indice (y'a pas vraiment besoin, y'en a un géant dans l'image ) : cochon volant

NB: Shosho t'as pas le droit de jouer


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mars 2013)

Battersea...


----------



## Pamoi (19 Mars 2013)

Joli  

Le célèbre Battersea Park, avec en haut à droite, la centrale électrique désaffectée de Battersea que l'on voit sur la pochette de l'album Animals, de Pink Floyd

A toi la main !


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mars 2013)

Allez après ces jours de grisaille et de pluie J'VEUX DU SOLEIL!


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mars 2013)

Bon je vois que ça rame alors indice: diversification au pays de l'or noir.


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2013)

Donc nous cherchons une centrale photovoltaïque dans un désert d'Arabie. 
C'est où, dites ?


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Mars 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> un désert d'Arabie.
> C'est où, dites ?



Par là, Mec...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mars 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Donc nous cherchons une centrale photovoltaïque dans un désert d'Arabie.


C'est pas du photovoltaïque, c'est une centrale à concentration.


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est pas du photovoltaïque, c'est une centrale à concentration.



Ça c'est de l'indice. Inauguration d'une gigantesque centrale solaire à concentration à Madinat Zayed

23°34'13.35"N  53°42'52.87"E


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mars 2013)

285 stades de foot quand même!

A toi


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Mars 2013)

Indice : ce n'est pas au bord de la mer


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mars 2013)

Tu t'es pas foulé


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Mars 2013)

Ha, mais sait-on tout le monde n' a pas reconnu cette Mecque...


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu t'es pas foulé



C'est pas faux, qu'il propose mieux ne saurait nuire


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mars 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> C'est pas faux, qu'il propose mieux ne saurait nuire


Ben maintenant c'est ton tour


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Mars 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> C'est pas faux, qu'il propose mieux ne saurait nuire



Tu as donc reconnu la Mecque de l'alpinisme...

À toi


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Mars 2013)

Comme c'était trop facile, je proposais que tu proposasses autre chose, mais bon, ton tour reviendra vite 
Alors voilà moins aride:




edité pour cause d'image trop petite


----------



## jpmiss (21 Mars 2013)

"moins aride" c'est l'indice?
C'est en asie?


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Mars 2013)

C'était un mini-indice (moins aride = plus d'eau).
Quant au lieu, on pourrait dire qu'il est universel, ça c'est un indice  )
Pas en Asie cependant.


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Mars 2013)

Allez, nouvel indice imagé


----------



## jpmiss (21 Mars 2013)

Ca fait un peu teutonique comme style non?


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Mars 2013)

Pas du tout 
C'est plus en bas à gauche, en Europe; bon, l'autre de La Terrasse québecquoise me bassine, fermez-lui le bec svp :modo: :sick: :hosto:


----------



## jpmiss (21 Mars 2013)

Bon je pense que c'est le site d'un barrage qui doit être construit ou qui a été déjà construit depuis les photos de Google earth. Mais après je bloque. La statue ne me dit rien.
J'ai bon?


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Mars 2013)

Pas de barrage, ils sont bien plus en aval.
La statue est censée représenter un oncle; il y en a quelques autres à côté.
Partant de là nous pourrions aller boire de la manzanille.


----------



## Pamoi (22 Mars 2013)

un rapport avec Atlantis, donc ?


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Mars 2013)

Atlantis ??? Je ne vois pas :rose:

Tant qu'y'aura du linge à laver 
On boira de la manzanilla 
Tant qu'y'aura du linge à laver 
Des hommes on pourra se passer 
Et tape et tape et tape avec ton battoir 
Et tape et tape tu dormiras mieux ce soir

Nous sommes donc dans la péninsule ibérique d'un côté.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2013)

Un rapport avec l'expo universelle du Portugal?


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Mars 2013)

Aucun, mais si tu pars de là-bas et que tu remontes à la rame, tu trouveras


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2013)

Ca pour ramer je rame...


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Mars 2013)

Toi tu ne connais pas l'Universel 
Alors remonte de Lisbonne en te faisant porter par les flots, et sans passer par le Taj-Mahal


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2013)

Je suis largué. Je trouve pas a quoi correspond cet "Universel".
C'est en rapport avec une légende, un fait historique...?


----------



## Pamoi (22 Mars 2013)

Du Nouvoul dans le texte: remonter le Taj Tage en partant de Lisbonne,  ........ 

la source du Tage ?

PS universel, je ne vois pas non plus


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Mars 2013)

El nacimiento del rio Tajo, dans les Monts Universels (près de Frias de Albarracin).
La statue représente le Tio Tajo (oncle Tage).
Vous aurez d'autres images en cherchant "nacimiento tajo" +  images.
Voilà, à Pamoi


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mars 2013)

Bon, j'aurais jamais trouvé. Cela dit ta capture ne pointe pas au bon endroit.
Selon Wikipedia la source et la statue se situent ici soit a un peu plus de 5km au sud ouest de ton repère.


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Mars 2013)

Je me suis un peu égaré, désolé :rose:
Heureusement j'avais écrit "Par là" et non pas "Là", nuance


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mars 2013)

Bon alors qui relance? Parce qu'en fait Pamoi n'a pas trouvé le site il a juste posé la question et en plus le site était faux :rateau:


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mars 2013)

Je m'y colle...







indice : la couleur en implique son nom, La ville où c'est a un historique particulier.​


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Mars 2013)

Alors relance 
Pour mon erreur, je pense que j'ai dû bouger la souris pendant la capture d'écran :rose:
(J'y étais le 9 août 2002; monts Universels paysages splendides)


----------



## Pamoi (25 Mars 2013)

en France ?


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mars 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> en France ?



Actuellement oui !


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mars 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Actuellement oui !


En Alsace Lorraine?


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> En Alsace Lorraine?



Pas du tout... La ville a un certain rapport avec nos amis belges, le monument, lui, a un rapport avec l'amer...


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Mars 2013)




----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mars 2013)

Comment as-tu fait pour trouver ? Tu connaissais ?

Bon, ça mérite quelques explications.

Le "pain de sucre" monument érigé par une veuve de marin éplorée en souvenir de celui-ci naufragé en mer d'Irlande, en forme d'amer pour jeter un sort aux naufrages.
Le lieu c'est Sainte-Adresse, capitale du gouvernement belge pendant la première guerre mondiale. (Juste à côté du Havre).


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Mars 2013)

Pas du tout, je crois bien n'être jamais allé en banlieue du Havre, ni même au centre-ville, c'est pas mon climat de prédilection :rateau:
J'ai tourné en rond d'abord avec tes indications me déroutant vers la frontière belge, puis amer, Picon, Picon-Bière, ça collait pas mal avec le côté belge, j'ai cherché monument obus, ogive, Alsace etc, puis monument amer, bingo 
Le premier indice était particulièrement abscons 

Oups! J'ai mal édité. Donc il semble que ce soit mon tour, alors restons dans le coin, indice: énigme précédente


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mars 2013)

Géode et piste d'hélico ?


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Mars 2013)

A vrai dire je n'en sais rien :rose:
Mais le H doit signaler un héliport sans doute, et, non négligeable, le sujet précédent 

edit: une fois qu'on aura la ville, c'est pas très loin; mais ce lieu précis ne doit pas présenter beaucoup d'intérêt


----------



## Pamoi (25 Mars 2013)

un musée normand ?


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Mars 2013)

Ha Ha Havre 
Je ne crois pas que ce soit un musée, plutôt un hâvre (le circonflexe on peut s'en passer)
Bon, à demain* 

*ceci n'est pas un indice :sleep:


----------



## Pamoi (25 Mars 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> un musée normand ?





Nouvoul a dit:


> Ha Ha Havre



ça aide bien.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mars 2013)

On est toujours dans le même secteur? Le terrain semble plutôt aride pour la Normandie


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Mars 2013)

Havre indice maximal 
Bien loin de la Normandie


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mars 2013)

Une sorte d'Arche ?

Je pensais à la préservation des graines, mais ça c'est au delà du cercle arctique, non ?


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Mars 2013)

Avant de chercher l'endroit précis, cherchez la ville, c'est pourtant pas compliqué


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mars 2013)

New Haven?


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Mars 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Havre indice maximal
> Bien loin de la Normandie &#8230;



C'est un peu comme La lettre volée d'E.-A. Poe !


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mars 2013)

La Havane?


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Mars 2013)

Tu le fais exprès ? 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1r3z2szsuupp1so/keno.mp3


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mars 2013)

On doit pas avoir le même type de connexions...


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mars 2013)

J'ai fait tous les "Havre" du monde... Que dalle !
Comme Dupin, j'ai retourné Havre dans tous les sens, idem...
Grrr !


----------



## Romuald (26 Mars 2013)

Un poste de secours aux naufragés des vaisseaux du désert ?


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Mars 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai fait tous les "Havre" du monde... Que dalle !
> Comme Dupin, j'ai retourné Havre dans tous les sens, idem...
> Grrr !


Désolé, panne forum + occupé = réponse tardive.
Je viens de vérifier, tu as mal cherché; d'ailleurs si j'ai posté, c'est bien que j'avais trouvé sans trop me casser la tête.
@Romuald: on serait plutôt aux USA, je suis trop bon avec vous


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mars 2013)

Bon ok trouvé.
Cela dit j'aimerais bien savoir comment on pouvait trouver ça avec des indices aussi abscons... 
Quel rapport avec E. A Poe par ex?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h29 ----------

En attendant, un truc a priori plutôt facile:





indice: minuit 30


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon ok trouvé.
> Cela dit j'aimerais bien savoir comment on pouvait trouver ça avec des indices aussi abscons...
> Quel rapport avec E. A Poe par ex?



Bravo 
Dire que Havre était un indice abscons c'est un peu jésuite 
J'ai répété Havre, en cherchant Havre on trouve (la preuve  )
Poe n'était pas un indice, c'était pour dire que ce qui vous semblait caché était sous vos yeux. En gros et rouge.
Bon, à mon tour de chercher


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> indice: minuit 30



Tu veux dire 0 dark thirty ?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mars 2013)

Bah c'est a toi de voir


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Mars 2013)

Bon, il a trouvé, à Toumaï


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mars 2013)

Bon je pensais que ça serait facile mais pas a ce point! 
Allez Nouvoul remet nous ta tournée.


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Mars 2013)

Non non, c'est à Toum'aï qui a fait 99,99% du boulot


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mars 2013)

Merci Nouvoul d'avoir posté l'image à ma place. C'était donc bien la maison où Ben Laden a été capturé pas les US.

L'indice de JP était d'une obscurité très claire 

La suite






Indice : exil raté... cette île a au moins 2 copines historiques célèbres, celle-ci un peu moins...

Fastoche !


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Mars 2013)

Facile en effet.

Même ceux qui n'y sont pas allés pour déguster des huitres comme moi, peuvent la retrouver en une minute avec Google Image... c'est un peu le défaut des îles, qui ont une forme très caractéristique.

Je ne donne pas la réponse, parce que je manque de temps pour poser une autre colle.





.


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Mars 2013)

Ah! les huîtres du Cours Mirabeau


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Mars 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Ah! les huîtres du Cours Mirabeau


J'ai mis quelques minutes à la comprendre, celle-là.


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mars 2013)

PA5CAL a dit:


> J'ai mis quelques minutes à la comprendre, celle-là.



Et moi j'ai rien pigé :rose:

Bon vous me la sortez mon île ?
Et le pourquoi de l'exil raté...


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Mars 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et moi j'ai rien pigé :rose:


Tape "Dégustation de coquillages Cours Mirabeau" sur Gogol, et regarde le nom de la ville où ça se trouve.



Toum'aï a dit:


> Et le pourquoi de l'exil raté...


À cause du petit père Léon.


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mars 2013)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Tape "Dégustation de coquillages Cours Mirabeau" sur Gogol, et regarde le nom de la ville où ça se trouve.



Homonymie 



PA5CAL a dit:


> À cause du petit père Léon.



Ouais, ouais c'est ça 

Vous êtes deux à avoir trouvé => to you !


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Mars 2013)

À toi Nouvoul. Là il faut que je parte... (je suis déjà parti).


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Mars 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Vous êtes deux à avoir trouvé => to you !


Pas du tout, on n'a mis ni le nom ni l'image, ni les coordonnées.
Aux autres absents de compléter


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mars 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Pas du tout, on n'a mis ni le nom ni l'image, ni les coordonnées.
> Aux autres absents de compléter



Ouais c'est vrai...
Bougez-vous le cul les autres 

Mais, mais, en ce moment, et depuis un certain temps, ça revient à dire bouge-toi le cul à JP


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mars 2013)

Bon ok 

Bon allez, j'espère que celle là durera un peu plus longtemps 





Indice: wouah il reste une place! c'est royal!


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Mars 2013)

Serait-ce vers Nantes, une fois ?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mars 2013)

A moins qu'on roule a gauche à Nantes non


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2013)

Ah on fait moins les malins là! 
Autrefois il y'avait un plant à genets à cet endroit.


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> A moins qu'on roule a gauche à Nantes non





jpmiss a dit:


> Ah on fait moins les malins là!
> Autrefois il y'avait un plant à genets à cet endroit.



Londres ?

Ah oui, le parking où on a retrouvé les ossements d'un King...

Je cherche 

[Edit] je croyais que c'était dans un parking souterrain.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2013)

Un royaume contre un cheval ça fait cher quand même.


----------



## bompi (27 Mars 2013)

C'est la tombe du gars qui dit :


			
				Will a dit:
			
		

> Now is the winter of our discontent
> Made glorious summer by this sun of York;
> And all the clouds that lour'd upon our house
> In the deep bosom of the ocean buried.


?


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mars 2013)

Richard III

52° 38&#8242; 1.14&#8243; N, 1° 8&#8242; 5.17&#8243; W


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2013)

Bien joué


----------



## vovaisdead (27 Mars 2013)

_edit: trop tard, bcp trop tard..._


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mars 2013)

Indice : réplique : 16 ans, original 1 an


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Indice : réplique : 16 ans, original 1 an


Des durées de construction?


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mars 2013)

Oui, 214 ans d'écart

MP: Romuald tu as tout bon


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2013)

La replique c'est la grosse structure en bord de rivière ou bien c'est le site de fabrication?


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mars 2013)

Comme il faut trouver un lieu... La réplique était peut-être dans le grand hangar à toit blanc à l'époque de la photo, mais j'ai peur de dire une bêtise. C'est le lieu qu'il faut trouver ou la ville.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2013)

Ok trouvé: ancien arsenal maritime de Rochefort (construction de la réplique de l'Hermione de Lafayette)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h19 ----------

Donc la suite:





Indice: pays de la vigne


----------



## vovaisdead (27 Mars 2013)

Bonjour (re) tous, sympa que ce fil ai repris vie 



jpmiss a dit:


> Indice: pays de la vigne








Arménie, nan trop facile , donc Grèce ?


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2013)

Bienvenue Vova 

Non pas du tout.
Indice: sagas pas africa


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mars 2013)

Marta's vineyard ?

Sagas = vikings ?


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2013)

Non.
Suggestion: quand tu a une idée d'un endroit précis vérifie d'abord si c'est ça si non tu risque de te faire griller
Indice: a l'ouest du pays vert

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h44 ----------

Toum'aï: j'avais pas vu ton édit.
Oui pour les sagas


----------



## vovaisdead (27 Mars 2013)

un rapport avec les méduses ?


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2013)

Ou les prairies c'est selon


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mars 2013)

J'ai trouvé quelque chose, mais sur le Maps ça colle pas 

Méduse aussi je l'ai, mais ça colle pas...


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2013)

Les coordonées fournies par Wikipédia sont imprécises.
Il va donc falloir chercher un peu.
Mais vous êtes pas loin et on dirait qu'il va y avoir photo au finish 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h39 ----------

D'ailleurs curieusement quand on active wikipedia dans Google Map (mais pas dans Google Earth) la position est bonne


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mars 2013)

ya pas à tortiller, je trouve pas, pourtant j'ai bien mis pinardcountry dans wiki, Grrr mad


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2013)

Vu les indices que tu as tu dois être sur la bonne voie. Suis la route vers le nord...


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mars 2013)

Demain, chuis épuisé. Puis j'ai aut' chose à faire...
Bonne soirée


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2013)

Ok 
Si jamais un doute persistait voilà un nouvel indice: précolombien.


----------



## Powerdom (27 Mars 2013)

Chili ?


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2013)

Beaucoup plus au nord.
Indice: les viking y auraient apporté des chiens qui portent aujourd'hui le nom de l'île.


----------



## Powerdom (27 Mars 2013)

l'ouest du pays vert : l'ouest du groenland ?


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2013)

Pas l'ouest du pays vert.
À l'ouest du pays vert.


----------



## Powerdom (28 Mars 2013)

Oui en plus c'est ce que j'avais compris. 

Terre neuves ?


----------



## vovaisdead (28 Mars 2013)

bon.... allez *hop* !  




_(vikings + vin)_


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mars 2013)

Nous avons un gagnant! 
L'anse au Meadows: seul site avéré de présence viking en Amérique du Nord correspondant probablement au Vinland des Sagas.
À toi.


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2013)

vovaisdead a dit:


> bon.... allez *hop* !
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jpmiss a dit:


> Nous avons un gagnant!
> L'anse au Meadows: seul site avéré de présence viking en Amérique du Nord correspondant probablement au Vinland des Sagas.
> À toi.



J'ai tourné autour, bazar !


----------



## vovaisdead (28 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Nous avons un gagnant!
> L'anse au Meadows: seul site avéré de présence viking en Amérique du Nord correspondant probablement au Vinland des Sagas.
> À toi.



Méduses ou prairies ? 



Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai tourné autour, bazar !



Je voyais ça ... 


------

Suite:







indice: Par-delà les nuages 


Bonne chasse !


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2013)

Station thermale ?


----------



## vovaisdead (28 Mars 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Station thermale ?



pas vraiment, mais l'on s'y mouille vite les talons.

indice 02: à déconnecté depuis noël 2010


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mars 2013)

Plutôt un asile de fous il me semble.

Je laisse chercher un peu si non c'est trop facile. Bonjour chez vous.


----------



## vovaisdead (28 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je laisse chercher un peu si non c'est trop facile.



Tu es libre.


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2013)

Le lieu du film "truc island" avec Di Caprio ?


----------



## vovaisdead (28 Mars 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le lieu du film "truc island" avec Di Caprio ?



nan, pas d'uniforme en ces lieux, juste des badges.


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2013)

C'est un nid d'oiseaux ?


----------



## vovaisdead (28 Mars 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est un nid d'oiseaux ?






Non, par contre c'est une parfaite démonstration d'ornement que l'homme a su ajouter à un site exquis.

indice géographique: la colline enneigée

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h01 ----------

un indice imagé peut-être ?


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2013)

Verstanden, par contre ché pas où cé, je cherche...

Trouvé 

Par contre c'est quoi cette histoire de "_à déconnecté depuis noël 2010_" ?


----------



## vovaisdead (28 Mars 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Verstanden, par contre ché pas où cé, je cherche...
> 
> Trouvé




Bien joué Toum'aï !  



Toum'aï a dit:


> Par contre c'est quoi cette histoire de "_à déconnecté depuis noël 2010_" ?



*Le bon numéro ! *

_
C'est vrai que certains de mes indices étaient un poil alambiqués... mais bon j'essaie de m'y remettre _



A toi la main !


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2013)

Indice : Qu'est-ce que je faisais là ? (aproximativement)


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mars 2013)

Ça ressemble a ta tombe


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2013)

Tu serais pas un amoureux des déserts ?

Nous verrons si les autres trouvent...


----------



## vovaisdead (28 Mars 2013)

Sahelanthropus tchadensis ?


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mars 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu serais pas un amoureux des déserts ?


Disons que normalement je devais atterrir à l'aéroport de la ville au nord est du site début mars mais un accident de scooter a quelques peu contrarié mes projets (d'ou ma grande disponibilité actuelle) 
Notes pour les autres: les traces au sol de vents dominants sont très caractéristiques de l'endroit même à très haute altitude.


----------



## vovaisdead (28 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Disons que normalement je devais atterrir à l'aéroport de la ville au nord est du site début mars mais un accident de *scooter* a quelques peu contrarié mes projets (d'ou ma grande disponibilité actuelle) .




T'as changé de *mode de propulsion* ?


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mars 2013)

:d :d :d


----------



## Powerdom (28 Mars 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Indice : Qu'est-ce que je faisais là ? (aproximativement)




du tourisme ?


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2013)

Vova et jp vous m'avez démasqué, mais faut indiquer la position ou poster un lien


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> du tourisme ?



Lis mon premier commentaire et celui de Vova


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mars 2013)

Bon je met fin a ce suspens insoutenable. C'est là au sud de Faya Largeau dans le désert de Borkou qu'à été découvert le fossile de Toumaï.
Notez les traces laissées par les vents dominants s'engouffrant entre le Tibesti à l'ouest et l'Ennedi à l'est depuis des millénaires.
Notez aussi le joli cratère d'impact au nord du village de Fada dans l'Ennedi et un autre au nord de Faya Largeau.


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2013)

à mon époque, j'ai bien failli me la prendre sur la tête la météorite 

à toi...


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mars 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> à mon époque, j'ai bien failli me la prendre sur la tête la météorite


Ca risque pas, elle est tombée 338 millions d'années avant toi 





Indice: les vacances du Père Noël


----------



## vovaisdead (28 Mars 2013)

Ouch par Saint-Stanislas !  Pas évident ton truc, m'en vais aller me boire un blanc-cassis là... et je repasse


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mars 2013)

Indice: visit Paris, London & Poland en une après midi.


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2013)

Ça me rappelle la structure d'un nouveau bâtiment à Marseille


----------



## vovaisdead (28 Mars 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ça me rappelle la structure d'un nouveau bâtiment à Marseille



voui, et je cherchais il y a peu encore le même type de structure organique, sur GE... donc je m'en retourne à mon blanc-cass...


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mars 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ça me rappelle la structure d'un nouveau bâtiment à Marseille


Tu devrais regarder l'échelle en bas a gauche


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu devrais regarder l'échelle en bas a gauche



oui, oui... 



jpmiss a dit:


> Indice: les vacances du Père Noël



Antipodes ?


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mars 2013)

Pas tout a fait mais ils sont les premiers à recevoir leurs cadeaux.


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pas tout a fait mais ils sont les premiers à recevoir leurs cadeaux.



Polynésie, au niveau de l'antiméridien ?


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mars 2013)

Tu chauffe.
Indice avant dans ce pays il était à la fois aujourd'hui et demain (ou hier et aujourd'hui c'est selon)


----------



## vovaisdead (29 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu chauffe.
> Indice avant dans ce pays il était à la fois aujourd'hui et demain (ou hier et aujourd'hui c'est selon)



Ah c'est pour ça que leur fête nationale dure 3 jours !


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mars 2013)

Non ça c'est parce qu'ils doivent se faire chier dans ce coin perdu. 
Encore que dans les années 50-60 il devait y avoir plus d'animation.


----------



## vovaisdead (29 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Non ça c'est parce qu'ils doivent se faire chier dans ce coin perdu.
> Encore que dans les années 50-60 il devait y avoir plus d'animation.



Par Sainte-Chiquita ! 32 feux d'artifice en cinq ans !!! :afraid:


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mars 2013)

C'est pas le pays qui avait le cul entre deux chaises et qui a choisi de passer à droite de la ligne pour s'aligner avec ses partenaires commerciaux ?




jpmiss a dit:


> Non ça c'est parce qu'ils doivent se faire chier dans ce coin perdu.
> Encore que dans les années 50-60 il devait y avoir plus d'animation.



Essais nucléaires ?

Atoll de Bikini ?



jpmiss a dit:


> Indice: visit Paris, London & Poland en une après midi.



Celui-là je cherche encore...


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mars 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est pas le pays qui avait le cul entre deux chaises


C'est ça 





Toum'aï a dit:


> et qui a choisi de passer à droite de la ligne pour s'aligner avec ses partenaires commerciaux ?


Non ça c'est les les Samoa et les Tokelau pour les échanges avec la Nouvelle Zélande et l'Australie.
Dans le cas qui nous occupe c'est juste pour que la date soit la même dans tout le pays. Avant cette modification, ce pays se trouvait constamment à cheval sur deux jours et les administrations de part et d'autre de la ligne ne pouvaient se contacter que quatre jours ouvrables par semaine. 



Toum'aï a dit:


> Essais nucléaires ?


Oui



Toum'aï a dit:


> Atoll de Bikini ?


Non, va vérifier ça ne ressemble pas à ma capture.

Indice: Hope-X et Odyssey

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h39 ----------

Attention tous les indice ont leur importance. En particulier " les vacances du Père Noël" et "ils sont les premiers à recevoir leurs cadeaux" ne font pas double emplois.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h58 ----------

Bon comme je vois que ça rame je donne un indice de plus: dans la ligne.

Après faudra carrément que je donne les coordonnées


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mars 2013)

J'ai remonté tout le 180è, pas trouvé ton champ de coraux. 

Maintenant il faudrait que je me conforme à ma signature...


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mars 2013)

Bon aller: le plus grand atoll du monde.
Édit: c'est justement pas sur le 180e d'où les problèmes de date avec les autres parties du pays.


----------



## vovaisdead (29 Mars 2013)

Toum'aï ?


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mars 2013)

Oui, oui, un boulot urgent à finir... 

Je reviens 

Voilà, mais j'en ai ièch


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mars 2013)

Cet endroit est quand même fabuleux pour une énigme: premier endroit à débuter le jour civil, fait partie de l'archipel de la Ligne appartenant à la république de Kiribati qui avant 1995 avait des zones vivant la veille (ou le lendemain des autres), avec des noms de lieux improbables (Paris, London, Poland...) a failli recevoir la base de la navette spatiale Japonaise avant l'abandon du projet, à eu droit à 32 essais nucléaires, la plateforme flottante de lancement de fusée Odyssey est stationnée à proximité et c'est le plus grand et le plus vieil atoll du monde.
Et en plus c'est super beau. :love:

PS: Vova à partir de quel moment tu as trouvé?


----------



## vovaisdead (29 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> PS: Vova à partir de quel moment tu as trouvé?




Dès le début Jp. dès le début. Comme dit plus haut je cherchais il y a peu des formes organiques sur GE pour mon boulot (un peu comme le truc marseillais à Rudy Ricciotti) et j'étais tombé là dessus. Evidemment ma mémoire de pochtron me jouait des tours, donc j'ai googélisé ìle+christmas selon ton premier indice et bingo ! Me restait plus qu'aller fêter ça au Kir... 

Mais surtout chapeau bas à Toum'aï pour sa persévérance !


----------



## vovaisdead (2 Avril 2013)

Toum'aï ?


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Avril 2013)

Ok je cherche... 







Indice : d'où vient le mal.


----------



## shogun HD (2 Avril 2013)




----------



## Toum'aï (2 Avril 2013)

Si tu indiques le lieu précis, tu peux prendre la main...

Indice 2 : rien que pour le flesh, l'artiche, le blé, la thune, la braise, le flouze, le grisbi, le talbin...


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Avril 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ok je cherche...
> Indice : d'où vient le mal.


C'est pas Mal, c'est Wall


----------



## Romuald (2 Avril 2013)

A toi Nouvoul


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Avril 2013)

Non, je n'ai rien dit, et je sors de chez mon médecin, je vais me soigner.
Soit vous attendez que l'un des nombreux participants donne la réponse complète (très jolie en vue 3D  ), soit Toum'aï autorise ShogunHD, lequel aurait découvert avant moi sans donner plus de preuves, à proposer un autre endroit.
Bref, je préfère regarder de temps en temps sans vous proposer un truc et vous laisser tomber.


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Avril 2013)

shog à toi, chuis fatigué... :sleep:


----------



## vovaisdead (2 Avril 2013)

2009....


Nouvoul a dit:


> Etretat; entre trop difficile et trop simple, faudrait choisir pour ne pas converser qu'entre vous 5 ou 6





Nouvoul a dit:


> naas	ouais un mauvais feeling, c'est exactement ça tu dégage un mauvais feeling
> Jouons avec Google ......	27/10/2009 20h07	gKatarn	T'es pas obligé de participer
> Jouons avec Google ......	27/10/2009 19h40	jpmiss	Ta gueule.
> Jouons avec Google ......	14/10/2009 22h11	jpmiss	ta gueule
> ...





Nouvoul a dit:


> Bravo
> Désolé, j'étais absent un bon moment, y'a pas que MacGé dans ma vie




2013....


Nouvoul a dit:


> Non, je n'ai rien dit, et je sors de chez mon médecin, je vais me soigner.
> Soit vous attendez que l'un des nombreux participants donne la réponse complète (très jolie en vue 3D  ), soit Toum'aï autorise ShogunHD, lequel aurait découvert avant moi sans donner plus de preuves, à proposer un autre endroit.
> Bref, je préfère regarder de temps en temps sans vous proposer un truc et vous laisser tomber.





Ca s'arrange pas... 
-----------------------------------------


Alors comme sho est entrain de baigner ses gosses, je propose *ici* et repasse ds un moment pour la suite


----------



## vovaisdead (3 Avril 2013)

indice: tu mesures moins d'un mètre cinquante, t'es mal...


----------



## Powerdom (3 Avril 2013)

le monsieur il a pas plus lourd comme image 

France ?


----------



## vovaisdead (3 Avril 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> le monsieur il a pas plus lourd comme image
> 
> France ?



Ah ouais je viens de voir ça ... 2.5 mega quand même.... corrigé  

France ? non, mais un drapeau ayant les mêmes teintes.

indice: Ils ont fait ça bien, un peu à la teutonne, on peut même y venir en train...


----------



## jpmiss (3 Avril 2013)

Ca sent le camp en Corée du Nord ça nan?


----------



## vovaisdead (3 Avril 2013)

méyfékomment ? 



Après la Corée du nord, c'est vaste...


.... mais si vous séchez, c'est quelques km plus à l'est


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Avril 2013)

vovaisdead a dit:


> 2009....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vova is dead mais le kgb remue encore; tu as encore beaucoup de fiches comme ça sur tous les membres du forum ? :afraid: 
Mais tu sembles redoutablement efficace: citer intégralement ton message précédent me mettant en cause n'est pas possible


----------



## jpmiss (3 Avril 2013)

vovaisdead a dit:


> méyfékomment ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je sèche


----------



## vovaisdead (3 Avril 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je sèche




Ah ben là-bas  il y en a près de 2000 qui sèchent chaque année. 

indice: ... les keufs !


-------------------------


Nouvoul a dit:


> Vova is dead mais le kgb remue encore; tu as encore beaucoup de fiches comme ça sur tous les membres du forum ? :afraid:
> Mais tu sembles redoutablement efficace: citer intégralement ton message précédent me mettant en cause n'est pas possible



Là je vais faire simple: ta gueule.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Avril 2013)

vovaisdead a dit:


> Là je vais faire simple: ta gueule.



Copieur! 



Bon j'essayerai de dessécher demain


----------



## jpmiss (4 Avril 2013)

Bon je pense avoir fait le tour des goulags et autres camps militaires nord coréens répertoriés ici mais je sèche toujours...


----------



## vovaisdead (4 Avril 2013)

Ah mais c'est parce que celui là est bien plus agréable que les autres. 

Déjà on s'y retrouve en famille, l'on peut cultiver son jardin, faire de la spéléologie, oeuvrer à temps perdu dans une des petites productions pas tout à fait artisanales, participer à l'établissement d'intensité de stimuli nociceptifs et j'en passe. 

Ce n'est pas un jip kyulso ! .... et si tu sèches c'est que t'es vraiment pas loin 

----------------

Kwanliso !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (4 Avril 2013)

Putain ca y'ast j'ai trouvé! Le Camp 22!
Ce qui m'a foutu dedans c'est que wikipédia et North Korea Uncovered orientent vers une autre zone du camp  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h29 ----------

Bon un truc plus facile 





Tous y mènent


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2013)




----------



## vovaisdead (4 Avril 2013)

_« entre trop difficile et trop simple, faudrait choisir ! »_ 



Bien vu Renaud31, et bienvenue !


----------



## jpmiss (4 Avril 2013)

vovaisdead a dit:


> _« entre trop difficile et trop simple, faudrait choisir ! »_


C'était pour attirer de nouveaux participants. Ça a marché


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2013)

C'est un lieu où j'ai séjourné, du coup je ne sais pas si c'est facile ou difficile...

Pas d'indice, na ! :rateau:


----------



## vovaisdead (5 Avril 2013)

Méditerranée ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2013)

Oula, non non...


----------



## vovaisdead (5 Avril 2013)

ok ca a l'air bien dense .... Japan ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2013)

C'est trèèèès dense, mais tout petit.

Et pourtant, c'est.... une capitale !


----------



## vovaisdead (5 Avril 2013)

tu y as séjourné... work ou vacances ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2013)

Les deux 

Ça ne va pas t'avancer.


----------



## vovaisdead (5 Avril 2013)

*Si*


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2013)

Grrrrrrrr  c'était trop facile.


----------



## vovaisdead (5 Avril 2013)

oui : «plus petite capitale»....

je repasse avec un truc plus.... enfin moins.... je repasse quoi !


----------



## vovaisdead (17 Avril 2013)

donc voici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






indice: artichaud


----------



## z-moon (17 Avril 2013)

Salut 

le bâtiment en bas à droite m'a bien aidé ... c'est le chalet de mont-Royal et son belvedere 





http://maps.google.fr/maps?safe=off...&sa=X&ei=R9tuUYy-EoirOsHBgJAC&ved=0CAsQ_AUoAg

Alors comme ça ils cultivent des artichauds à Montréal ???


----------



## vovaisdead (18 Avril 2013)

z-moon a dit:


> Salut
> 
> le bâtiment en bas à droite m'a bien aidé ... c'est le chalet de mont-Royal et son belvedere
> 
> ...




Alors là Chapeau bas !  

En fait je voulais surtout mettre en évidence l'*institut Allan Memorial*, au centre de la capture, qui, au travers de leurs divers projets *MK-Ultra* (dont le fameux projet *Artichoke*), avait justement tendance à muter les cerveaux en artichauts !!! 


Bon, à toi la patate chaude !


----------



## z-moon (18 Avril 2013)

Merci vovaisdead 

alors ...







1er indice : mon bateau et le 3ème en partant de la gauche 

2ème indice : *il y a 40 ans ...
*


----------



## vovaisdead (18 Avril 2013)

Joli bateau 


Là je laisse répondre jp, il habite plus près 


(attention à orienter tjs tes captures écran au nord... parce que vu comme ça j'étais plutôt du coté de Cadaquès )


----------



## z-moon (18 Avril 2013)

J'ai fait exprès de changer l'orientation 

Pour peu que ça augmente la difficulté ...  ou pas ^^


----------



## z-moon (19 Avril 2013)

:sleep: suite du 2ème indice : *... et un Musée de l'artiste, pas loin ^^
*


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Avril 2013)

ICI


----------



## z-moon (22 Avril 2013)

Le musée Picasso est pas très loin, plus au sud ...

Bien joué Pharmacos 
à toi !


----------



## Arlequin (22 Avril 2013)

ça date, y'a pas encore le nomade


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Avril 2013)




----------



## z-moon (23 Avril 2013)

mmmh, à en juger ... c'est une église ! 

reste à savoir laquelle ... c'est en France ?


----------



## Romuald (23 Avril 2013)

z-moon a dit:


> mmmh, à en juger ... c'est une église !
> 
> reste à savoir laquelle ... c'est en France ?


Genre cathédrale gothique même, pitêt ?


----------



## z-moon (23 Avril 2013)

Y'a du "Viollet-Le-Duc", pour les pinacles avec les toits pointus ...

On dirait vaguement la cathédrale de Clermont-Ferrand :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h31 ----------

Touché


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Avril 2013)

Bien joué 

A toi là main


----------



## z-moon (23 Avril 2013)

*restons "médiévale"*


----------



## vovaisdead (24 Avril 2013)

Ca pas l'air de se situer de le 74 ça...


----------



## z-moon (24 Avril 2013)

vovaisdead a dit:


> Ca pas l'air de se situer de le 74 ça...


en effet  mais c'est à côté pas très loin


----------



## vovaisdead (24 Avril 2013)

m'en vais me ballader ds le 01 alors...


----------



## z-moon (24 Avril 2013)

vovaisdead a dit:


> m'en vais me ballader ds le 01 alors...


bonne idée


----------



## vovaisdead (26 Avril 2013)

Bon, ... *là !*


----------



## z-moon (27 Avril 2013)

Bien joué vovaisdead 

c'est la cité médiévale de Pérouges, près d'Amberieu en Bugey et Lyon

il est, si l'on peut dire, resté pratiquement le même depuis le moyen age,
plusieurs films historiques de cape et d'épée ont été tournés là bas 

à toi


----------



## shogun HD (22 Août 2013)

vovaisdead est attendu


----------



## jpmiss (23 Août 2013)

Bon allez tiens, je relance 





Indice: l'arrière cour la plus célèbre du monde


----------



## Powerdom (23 Août 2013)

On y a détenu des personnes ?


----------



## jpmiss (23 Août 2013)

Non mais il y'a 50 ans une certaine Marina y a pris une des photos les plus célèbre de l'histoire.


----------



## Powerdom (23 Août 2013)

c'est sans doute Marina Oswald, mais j'ignore tout des photos qu'elle à prises. ..


----------



## jpmiss (23 Août 2013)

Tu es sur la bonne voie


----------



## shogun HD (23 Août 2013)

Peut-être Irving au Texas ??


----------



## jpmiss (23 Août 2013)

Texas mais pas Irving.
Trouvez la photo (en fait elle en a fait 3) et vous trouverez plus facilement l'endroit.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Août 2013)

Bon je vais vous aider un peu. Il s'agit de la photo oú Lee pose avec sa carabine.


----------



## Powerdom (24 Août 2013)

je crois que j'ai trouvé. 

214 W. Neely street 
Dallas , Texas

mais bon avec ton dernier indice c'est devenu plus facile.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Août 2013)

Faut voir  poste le lien sur Google map.


----------



## Powerdom (24 Août 2013)




----------



## jpmiss (24 Août 2013)

Gagné! À noter que sur la vue à 45&#8226; de Google map on distingue bien l'escalier extérieur qu'on voit sur la photo.
À toi


----------



## Powerdom (28 Août 2013)




----------



## LeProf (28 Août 2013)

ça ressemble à une prison non ?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Août 2013)

ça y ressemble en effet


----------



## LeProf (28 Août 2013)

Etats-unis, Europe ?


----------



## jpmiss (28 Août 2013)

Normalement quand on poste une énigme on est sensé donner un indice...


----------



## Powerdom (28 Août 2013)

Oups, j'ai oublié le petit indice :rose:

Indice : il n'y a pas que des caméras de surveillance

Etats Unis.


----------



## LeProf (28 Août 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Oups, j'ai oublié le petit indice :rose:
> 
> Indice : il n'y a pas que des caméras de surveillance
> 
> Etats Unis.




Il y a (avait) donc des caméras pour y tourner un film, une série ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h22 ----------

Prison de Joliet aux USA où a été tourné en partie la série Prison Break !! 





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h38 ----------



​
Indice 1: On n'y a pas mangé que des spaghettis !


----------



## Powerdom (28 Août 2013)

Bravo LeProf 

c'est en Italie ?


----------



## LeProf (28 Août 2013)

Non


----------



## jpmiss (28 Août 2013)

On dirait un village a moitié engloutit par une coulée de boue.
Les spaghettis c'est rapport aux westerns du même nom?


----------



## LeProf (28 Août 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Les spaghettis c'est rapport aux westerns du même nom?



Tout à fait !


----------



## jpmiss (28 Août 2013)

Donc plutot l'Espagne?


----------



## LeProf (29 Août 2013)

Oui, tu es sur la bonne voie...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (29 Août 2013)

Pardon, mais je crois que j'ai visité cet décor quand j'étais en 4eme, pour le voyage de fin d'année.


----------



## LeProf (29 Août 2013)

Bravo, c'est à toi !!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (29 Août 2013)




----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2013)

Et l'indice?


----------



## LeProf (29 Août 2013)

Il manque l'indice, mais ce n'est pas grave car tu n'as pas de chance non plus, j'habite dans le coin et je m'y suis promené plus d'une fois avec mes bambins ! 

Il s'agit de l'oeil doux, près de Fleury d'Aude 



​
PS: je pars faire un tennis je repose une énigme d'ici la fin de matinée... faut que je réfléchisse à quoi aussi


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (29 Août 2013)

LeProf a dit:


> Il manque l'indice, mais ce n'est pas grave car tu n'as pas de chance non plus, j'habite dans le coin et je m'y suis promené plus d'une fois avec mes bambins !



En effet, pas de chance... 

Bon tennis.


----------



## LeProf (29 Août 2013)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Bon tennis.



Merci !



​
indice 1: Big brother n'est pas loin.


----------



## Powerdom (29 Août 2013)

c'est flouté exprès ?  c'est un site sensible ?


----------



## LeProf (29 Août 2013)

En effet ... cf indice 1 ! 

ce n'est pas moi qui l'est fait !!


----------



## shogun HD (29 Août 2013)

existe aussi en HD


----------



## LeProf (29 Août 2013)

A toi ... Shogun


----------



## shogun HD (29 Août 2013)

LeProf a dit:


> A toi ... Shogun


 
le problème c'est que je ne sais plus poster une image :mouais::rateau:


----------



## LeProf (30 Août 2013)

Euh ... faut le prendre au 3ème degré ???

Bon qui prend la main ?


----------



## Powerdom (3 Septembre 2013)

Heu là j'ai pas compris. shogun a trouvé ?


----------



## Romuald (3 Septembre 2013)

Vi. Faut juste cliquer sur le smiley.

Mais à part ça il ne sait pas poster une image


----------



## Powerdom (3 Septembre 2013)

Oups, cela m'a échappé


----------



## shogun HD (4 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Vi. Faut juste cliquer sur le smiley.
> 
> Mais à part ça il ne sait pas poster une image


 

bin ouais c'est plus comme avant


----------



## naas (15 Septembre 2013)

Bon alors cette enigme ?


----------



## LeProf (15 Septembre 2013)

Prends la main naas, si tu veux, .... on s'ennuie ferme là


----------



## Powerdom (15 Septembre 2013)

je peux ?


----------



## LeProf (15 Septembre 2013)

Fonce !!


----------



## Powerdom (15 Septembre 2013)

indice : 
c'est dans un désert


----------



## LeProf (15 Septembre 2013)

Sahara ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Septembre 2013)

Non..


----------



## LeProf (16 Septembre 2013)

Usa ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Septembre 2013)

mauvais continent.


----------



## Powerdom (16 Septembre 2013)

indice 2 :
je n'ai aucune idée de ce que c'est mais je pense que cela doit même fortement intriguer quelques services de renseignements occidentaux.


----------



## LeProf (16 Septembre 2013)

Continent africain ?


----------



## Arlequin (16 Septembre 2013)

c'est de l'eau ?


----------



## vovaisdead (17 Septembre 2013)

Chine ?

Eau de refroidissement pour complexe de recherches «en tous genres» ?


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Septembre 2013)

http://bigbrowser.blog.lemonde.fr/2011/11/15/google-maps-detranges-structures-geantes-reperees-dans-le-desert-chinois/
edit: 40°26'35"N   90°47'17"E


----------



## Powerdom (17 Septembre 2013)

en effet Nouvoul, bien trouvé. j'avais inversé ma photo pour qu'elle ne resorte pas dans google image.

Les japonais ont meme essayé de poser ces lignes sur des plans de leur ville pour y chercher une correspondance. sans succès. 

quant à la photo que j'ai posé aucne idée de ce que c'est.... cette construction est gigantesque.


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Septembre 2013)

Lop Nor, potassium etc.
On voyait bien quand même que ce sont des bassins de décantation (eaux troubles > eaux claires).
A peu près trouvé hier soir, mais fatigué, :sleep:
La suite dans la journée 
Voilà:




(Indice à dormir debout ?)


----------



## naas (25 Septembre 2013)

le nepal ?


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Septembre 2013)

Bien que la première réponse parvienne 8 jours après, ce n'est pas aussi loin que le Népal, et moins haut.


----------



## naas (25 Septembre 2013)

Alors mer noire ?


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Septembre 2013)

Non, c'est en Europe, dans un Parc national.


----------



## naas (26 Septembre 2013)

dormir debout c'est parce que le refuge est plein ?


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Septembre 2013)

Non, c'est ce que le nom évoque phonétiquement, je reconnais que c'est un peu capilotracté :rose:


----------



## vovaisdead (1 Octobre 2013)

capilotracté, c'est un indice aussi ?


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Octobre 2013)

Tiens, quelqu'un 
Non, ce n'est pas un indice.
Pour aider les rares participants, c'est en Europe et ce n'est pas le Mont Blanc.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (1 Octobre 2013)

C'est que la liste des parcs nationaux en europe est un peu longue....

C'est "à dormir debout" parce que c'est imprononçable, ou parce que quand on le prononce, on pense à quelque chose en rapport avec le sommeil ?
En quelle année le pays en entré dans l'UE, s'il y est entré ?


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Octobre 2013)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> C'est "à dormir debout" parce que parce que quand on le prononce, on pense à quelque chose en rapport avec le sommeil ?
> En quelle année le pays en entré dans l'UE, s'il y est entré ?


Je crois qu'avoir précisé que ce n'est pas le Mont Blanc était un gros indice :rateau:


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Octobre 2013)

Le mont Chauve ?


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Octobre 2013)

Noir c'est noir, chantait Johnny


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Octobre 2013)

Quand Google Maps est bourré...


----------



## naas (10 Octobre 2013)

mais kaisskeçé ? gné :casse:


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Octobre 2013)

Revenons à nos moutons et finissons-en: Monténégro.


----------



## naas (12 Octobre 2013)

'tain noir c'est noir montenegro, rahhhhhh j'y pensais pas, pffff
trop bidon
bon on va chercher (mais doucement vu que ce we c'est chargé  )


----------



## vovaisdead (14 Octobre 2013)

*Durmitor*

Bien capillotracté quand même...


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Octobre 2013)

Bravo ! A toi.
Une partie du Durmitor, vu de face:




(Durmitor me faisait penser à dormitorium :rose:  )


----------



## vovaisdead (15 Octobre 2013)

Agence tous risques.


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Octobre 2013)

En Asie ? (au sens large)


----------



## Powerdom (15 Octobre 2013)

un centre d'entrainement ?


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Octobre 2013)

Un lieu un peu volcanique ?
Ce qui me gêne, c'est l'espèce de nuage au milieu à gauche, on dirait que c'est "collé" sur la photo goug, raccords "nuage" et neige assez artificiels selon mes yeux usés
:sleep:


----------



## Powerdom (15 Octobre 2013)

j'y vois plus de la glace qu'un nuage. un lac dirait-on.


----------



## naas (15 Octobre 2013)

Centre de detention, frontiere ?


----------



## vovaisdead (16 Octobre 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> En Asie ? (au sens large)



no



Powerdom a dit:


> un centre d'entrainement ?



en quelque sorte, bon il faut y croire... 




Nouvoul a dit:


> Un lieu un peu volcanique ?
> Ce qui me gêne, c'est l'espèce de nuage au milieu à gauche, on dirait que c'est "collé" sur la photo goug, raccords "nuage" et neige assez artificiels selon mes yeux usés&#8230;
> :sleep:



cf suivant



Powerdom a dit:


> j'y vois plus de la glace qu'un nuage. un lac dirait-on.



un lac oui, en été.





naas a dit:


> Centre de detention, frontiere ?



en quelque sorte, bon il faut y croire...  / oui


indice 02: les éléphants aboient.


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Octobre 2013)

Col du Grand St Bernard, merci Hannibal 
45°52'07.97 N 7°10'13.98 E


----------



## vovaisdead (16 Octobre 2013)

à toi !!


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Octobre 2013)

Merci, je posterai cet après-midi.
Je suis passé par le col en été, et je ne me souviens pas que le lac était gelé


----------



## vovaisdead (16 Octobre 2013)

Nous avons des étés rigoureux depuis que des hordes d'islandais passe le col.

Nan, selon végétation environnante,  il me semble que gogol soit passé par là en fin d'automne. Et là haut, en fin d'automne, fait crû.


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Octobre 2013)

Après la frontière, 2 pays pour le prix d'un (indice trompeur)


----------



## naas (16 Octobre 2013)

Indice trompeur.... Bon....
Benh je me suis trompe alors


----------



## Nouvoul (8 Novembre 2013)

Allemagne en Provence, le château 
Au suivant !


----------



## jpmiss (9 Novembre 2013)

Bon allez:




Indice: Gibraltar 2006


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Novembre 2013)

A mon avis c'est là


----------



## jpmiss (9 Novembre 2013)

Gagné!


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Novembre 2013)

Perdu corps et biens, au suivant


----------



## naas (9 Novembre 2013)

Tzin les gars trop forts


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Novembre 2013)

Temps pourri, je relance.




Indice (je ne sais pas quoi mettre, alors je dis simplement nom de ville en 4 lettres :rose: )
edit: avec balises image trop petite, je tente url jpg


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Novembre 2013)

Indice 2: 4 lettres qui peuvent rapporter gros


----------



## naas (12 Novembre 2013)

ville de casino ?


----------



## jpmiss (12 Novembre 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Indice 2: 4 lettres qui peuvent rapporter gros


C'est pas cher?


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Novembre 2013)

Je crois que ce n'est pas cher en effet, y'a plus qu'à anagrammer.
(@naas: Pas de casino)


----------



## vovaisdead (13 Novembre 2013)

Usa ?


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Novembre 2013)

Non, Europe, jeu très connu en 4 lettres qu'il suffit de mettre dans un ordre différent; c'est pas le rami non plus


----------



## jpmiss (13 Novembre 2013)

Bon j'ai fait tous les anagrammes de loto et je trouve pas. :rose:


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Novembre 2013)

C'est déjà une avancée considérable 
On a donc: otol, otlo, oolt, ootl, olot, tolo, tloo, ltoo, olto, tool, loot (je crois qu'en maths on appelait ça des combinaisons, mais j'étais TRÉS mauvais en maths :rose: )
Mais la réponse y est


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Novembre 2013)

L'urbanisme me fait penser à des cratères de volcans, je ne sais pas si c'était l'intention municipale.
Dois-je faire intervenir les vulcanologues ?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Novembre 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> C'est déjà une avancée considérable
> On a donc: otol, otlo, oolt, ootl, olot, tolo, tloo, ltoo, olto, tool, loot (je crois qu'en maths on appelait ça des combinaisons, mais j'étais TRÉS mauvais en maths :rose: )
> Mais la réponse y est


Ben merde je les avais tous testé sauf Olot


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Novembre 2013)

Bravo !
(Référence volcans: à proximité des volcans de la Garrotxa).
A toi


----------



## jpmiss (15 Novembre 2013)

Indice: les voies du seigneur sont impénétrables


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Novembre 2013)

Dixon USA, église vue du ciel mon mari   :love:
:sleep:


----------



## jpmiss (15 Novembre 2013)

Il faut les coordonnées


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Novembre 2013)

Je les ai, mais je laisse à d'autres le soin de les retrouver


----------

